# BERLIN | Projects & Construction



## beta29

*Berliner Wolkenkratzerforum​*


Hier findet ihr alle aktuellen Projekte sortiert nach Bezirk und verlinkt zu den jeweiligen Diskussionsthreads. 
Extra aufgeführt sind im Bau befindliche Großprojekte von größerer Bedeutung für die Stadt Berlin.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*
Berliner Stadtschloß - Humboldt-Forum*










Berlin | Humboldt-Forum (Rekonstruktion Stadtschloss) | In Bau

_________________________________________________________​
*
Upper West*










Berlin | Upper West / Atlas Tower | 118m | In Bau

_________________________________________________________

*
BER - Flughafen Berlin-Brandenburg *










Berlin | BER - Berlin Brandenburg Airport "Willy Brandt" | In Bau 

_________________________________________________________

*
U5 Verlängerung*










Berlin | U55 / U5-Verlängerung (Alexanderplatz - Hauptbahnhof) | In Bau 



:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bauten nach Berliner Bezirken











_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*
Berlin Mitte*
_ehemals Mitte-Tiergarten-Wedding_

*Einzelprojekte*


 Berlin | Humboldt-Forum (Rekonstruktion Stadtschloss) | In Bau 

Berlin | Hines-Hochhaus | 150m | In Planung

 Berlin | MonArch-Hochhaus am Alexa | 150m | In Planung

 Berlin | Axel Springer Medien Campus | In Planung 

Berlin | Charité Bettenhaus - Sanierung | In Bau
*
*
*
Alexanderplatz und Umgebung*

Berlin | Alexanderplatz - News, Projekte & Diskussion 

Berlin | Alexanderstraße - Baufelder E2 E3 E4 (hinter Alexa) | Teilweise in Bau 

 Berlin | Areal Haus der Statistik - Otto-Braun-Straße / Karl-Marx-Allee 

Berlin | Motel One Grunerstraße | 60m | In Planung 

*Ehmalige Altstadt und Angrenzende*


 Berlin | Marx-Engels-Forum (ehem. Marienviertel) - Neubebauung, Rekonstruktion, Vision? 

 Berlin | Molkenmarkt und Klosterviertel | Planung und Realisierung von Bauvorhaben 

 Berlin | Petriplatz, Fischerinsel und Spittelmarkt 

 Berlin | Luisenstadt - Projekte zwischen Kreuzberg & Mitte

 Berlin | Kronprinzengärten (Falkoniergasse) - Quartier an der Friedr. Kirche | In Bau 

 Berlin | Neubauten am Schinkelplatz | In Bau 

*Museumsinsel und Umgebung*


 Berlin | Museumsinsel - Projekte & Meldungen

 Berlin | Staatsoper & Staatsbibliothek - Umbau | In Bau 

 Berlin | Forum Museumsinsel (David Chipperfield) | In Bau 
*
Hauptbahnhof und Umgebung
*

 Berlin | Humboldthafen / Areal am Hauptbahnhof

 Berlin | Europacity / Lehrter Stadtquartier / Masterplan Heidestraße
 Berlin | 50Hertz Zentrale | 55m | In Bau 

*
*
*
Regierungsbauten*


Berlin | Regierungsbauten (Band des Bundes u.a.) 

*Potsdamer Platz und Umgebung*


 Berlin | Kulturforum West (Scharoun, Van der Rohe, Gutbrod) - Zukunft 

Berlin | Neubau Museum der Moderne - Kulturforum | In Planung 

 Berlin | Leipziger Platz - Allgemeine Diskussion (Platzgestaltung, Geschichte, Lücken usw.) 

 Berlin | Schaumann-Areal - The Charleston und weitere Bebauung 
*
*
*
Kleinere Projekte*


Berlin | Tiergarten & Wedding & Gesundbrunnen & Moabit | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

 Berlin | Mitte | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

 Berlin | Wilhelmstraße - Altes Regierungsviertel - DDR-Vorzeige-Plattenbauten vs. Neubauten

 Berlin | Krausenblock - Areal zwischen Schützenstraße und Krausenstraße 

 Berlin | Bahnhof Gesundbrunnen Stationsgebäude | In Bau 

 Berlin | Areal am Tacheles - Sanierung und Neubau| In Planung 

Berlin | Rund um den BND / Chausseestraße / Scharnhorst Straße

 Berlin | Brunnenviertel |Projekte & News

 Berlin | Schultheissquartier Turmstraße Ecke Stromstraße | In Planung


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*
Berlin Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg*

*Einzelprojekte*


Berlin | Max und Moritz - Wohntürme 95m + 85m 

Berlin | X-Berg Tower - Hallesches Ufer Quartier | 89m | Umbau & Erweiterung

Berlin | Hochhaus am Postbahnhof | 70m | In Planung 

Berlin | Bahnhof Ostkreuz - Sanierung, Umbau und Erweiterung

Berlin | Bahnhof Warschauer Straße - Neubau | In Bau 

 Berlin | Mercedes Benz Arena - ehemals O²-World | Umbau

Berlin | Holzmarkt und Eckwerk | in Planung 

*Friedrichshain*


 Berlin | Friedrichshain | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

 Berlin | Media-Spree - Großprojekt mit Mischnutzung am Spreeufer | In Bau (teilweise) 

 Berlin | Karl-Marx-Allee und Umgebung | Erweiterung, Neubau und Visionen 

 Berlin | Revaler Straße - RAW-Gelände - Revaler Spitze

*Kreuzberg*


Berlin | Kreuzberg | Kleinere Projekte & Wohnungsbau

Berlin | Media-Spree - Kreuzberger Ufer - Köpenicker Straße

 Berlin | Dragoner Areal Mehringdamm | In Planung

Berlin | Gleisdreieck - diverse Projekte (Blockrandquartiere) | In Bau 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Charlotttenburg-Wilmersdorf*

*Einzelprojekte*


Berlin | Upper West / Atlas Tower | 118m | In Bau

Berlin | ICC - Internationales Congress Centrum - Dreieck Funkturm 

Berlin | Ku'Damm Karree (Chipperfield) | In Planung

*Breitscheidplatz und Angrenzende*


Berlin | Gedächtniskirche & Breitscheidplatz - Historie & Entwicklung 

Berlin | Hochhaus Hardenberg | 209m | 52 Stockwerke | In Planung

Berlin | Hines-Neubau an der Joachimstaler Straße | In Planung

Berlin | Kantdreieck - Aufstockung | In Planung

*Ernst-Reuter-Platz und Umgebung*


Berlin | Neues Stadtzentrum am Zoo statt Riesenrad! + Hochhaus | 179m | In Planung 

Berlin | Neugestaltung Ernst-Reuter-Platz

Berlin | TU-Hochhaus Neubau | In Planung 

*Kleinere Projekte*


Berlin | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Philips-Hochhaus - Umbau zum Hotel | In Bau

 Berlin | Hochhaus Heilbronner Straße - Umbau | 60m | In Planung 

Berlin | Teufelsberg 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Pankow*
_ehemals Pankow-Prenzlauerberg-Weißensee_

*Prenzlauerberg*


Berlin | Prenzlauer Berg | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Ernst-Thälmann-Park Umbau und Neubebauung | In Planung 

Berlin | La Vie | In Bau 

Berlin | Bernauer Straße | Bauprojekte in der Umgebung 

Berlin | Wohnen in der Michelangelostraße - Prenzlauer Berg | In Planung
*Pankow*


Berlin | Pankow | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Pankower Tor | In Planung 

Berlin | Ludwig Hoffmann Quartier - Berlin Buch | In Bau 

Berlin | La Vie | In Bau 
*Weißensee*


Berlin | Weißensee | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Komponistengärten (Weißensee / Prenzlauer Berg) | 5 St. | In Bau 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*
Berlin Tempelhof-Schöneberg*


Berlin | Tempelhof-Schöneberg / Kleinere Projekte & Wohnungsbau

Berlin | Tempelhofer Feld - ehemaliger Flughafen Tempelhof

Berlin | Güterbahnhof Friedenau / Wilmersdorfer Güterbahnhof Neubebauung | In Planung

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Neukölln*


Berlin | Neukölln | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Estrel Tower | 176m | In Planung

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Treptow-Köpenick*


Berlin | Agromex Türme | 110m, 99m & 63m | In Planung

Berlin | Treptow-Köpenick | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Adlershof - Wissenschaftsstadt | WISTA

Berlin | Rummelsburger Bucht / Stralauer Halbinsel | Bauprojekte und Co.

Berlin | Köpenick | Wasserstadt Spindlersfeld

Berlin | Spreepark / Plänterwald


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Lichtenberg*
_ehemals Lichtenberg-Hohenschönhausen_


Berlin | Lichtenberg | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | The Square³ - Sportforum Hohenschönhausen | In Planung 

Berlin | Hochhaus Frankfurter Allee | 70m | In Planung 

Berlin-Lichtenberg | Asiatown | In Planung


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Marzahn-Herllersdorf*


Berlin | Marzahn-Hellersdorf | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Marzahn-Hellersdorf | Internationale Gartenschau 2017 | In Planung 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Steglitz-Zehlendorf*

Berlin | Steglitz-Zehlendorf | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Park Range - Lichterfelde Süd | In Planung 

Berlin | Truman Plaza | In Bau

Berlin | Hochhaus Steglitzer Kreisel (Sanierung & Umbau) | 118m | In Planung 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Spandau & Reinickendorf*

Berlin | Reinickendorf und Spandau | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil



*Berlin im internationalen SSC​*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::




:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Auch im internationalen Teil des Skyscrapercityforums wollen wir die Fahne Berlins hoch hängen.
Im folgenden findet ihr Verlinkungen zu allen Threads die Berlin betreffen.
Unterstützt uns dort mit Updates und diskutiert mit anderen über Berlin!

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*Allgemeiner Projekte-Sammelthread (vorallem auch für kleinere Projekte gedacht): *


 BERLIN | Projects & Construction (Allgemeine Projekte und Konsktruktionen)

*Skyscraper/ Wolkenkratzer (200m und höher)*


Hardenberg Tower (209m)

*Highrises/ Hochhäuser(100-200m)*


Neues Stadtviertel City West(alter Busbahnhof hinter Bahnhof Zoo) (178m)

 Estrel Tower (176m)

MonArch-Turm am Alexa (150m)

Hines Hochhaus (150m)

Upper West( Atlas Tower) (118m)

The Square³ (118m)

Zoofenster( closed/archive) (118m)

Agromex-Towers (110m, 99m, 63)


*General Urban Developments (sonstige Großprojekte)*


Leipziger 12( Wertheim-Areal)

Humboldt-Forum / Stadtschloss Berlin

Axel Springer Media Campus

Petri-Kirche - "House of One"

Marx-Engels-Forum, Marien Quarter and Molkenmarket (historical center) - redevelopment

*Infrastructure and Mobility Forums( Flughafen, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, etc.)*


BER

Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel( U-Bahn,S-Bahn)
*Stadiums and Sport Arenas*


O2 World

Olympiastadion
*Urban Renewal and Redevelopment*


Tempelhofer Feld - Nachnutzung
*Alben und co.*

Berlin's historical architecture

Everybody loves Berlin / allgemeine Fotos von Berlin

10 things you dont expect to find in Berlin


----------



## beta29

More from Berlin...from Berlin construction update at Urban Affairs




beta29 said:


> Time for a big update!
> 
> 1. 3 Leipziger is finished now!






beta29 said:


> 2. New shopping center(the 2nd biggest in Berlin) near Alexanderplatz nearly finished now.....btw...there´s an option for a scraper
> 
> Ok, i think the colour is quite ugly but anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scraper would look like this....






beta29 said:


> 3. There´s also a new shopping center in the south of Berlin(Steglitz) which opnend a month ago....It is the SSC (Schloss-Strassen-Center)
> 
> This pic is quite old but it gives you an idea how big it is!





beta29 said:


> A new hotel at Zoo is finished now


----------



## beta29

More more more!:nuts: 




beta29 said:


> The construction for the free area at mendelssohn-bartholdy-park will start soon. The complex right on the photo...also notice the subway in front of it!!





beta29 said:


> This is a project near Alexanderplatz....it´s called Mehlschwalbenhaus and will start soon....there will be a scraper too as you see on the pic but I don´ know how high it will be...more information later






Checker said:


> O2-world webcam




More to come soon!


----------



## ZZ-II

thx for opening that thread. didn't know that there's so much UC at the moment in berlin.


----------



## Lucas.

well done, thank you


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

---


----------



## Danish_guy

Could you please tell me where in berlin this airport will be located ?


----------



## pink_mermaid

Berlin is getting more and more pretty each day, i was there last year for work and really like the city, looking forward to go back there


----------



## goschio

No skyscraper under construction?


----------



## HelloMoto163

the airport is locatet in the south-east of berlin


----------



## Ludi

*Berliner Wolkenkratzerforum​*


Hier findet ihr alle aktuellen Projekte sortiert nach Bezirk und verlinkt zu den jeweiligen Diskussionsthreads. 
Extra aufgeführt sind im Bau befindliche Großprojekte von größerer Bedeutung für die Stadt Berlin.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*
Berliner Stadtschloß - Humboldt-Forum*










Berlin | Humboldt-Forum (Rekonstruktion Stadtschloss) | In Bau

_________________________________________________________​
*
Upper West*










Berlin | Upper West / Atlas Tower | 118m | In Bau

_________________________________________________________

*
BER - Flughafen Berlin-Brandenburg *










Berlin | BER - Berlin Brandenburg Airport "Willy Brandt" | In Bau 

_________________________________________________________

*
U5 Verlängerung*










Berlin | U55 / U5-Verlängerung (Alexanderplatz - Hauptbahnhof) | In Bau 



:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bauten nach Berliner Bezirken











_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*
Berlin Mitte*
_ehemals Mitte-Tiergarten-Wedding_

*Einzelprojekte*


 Berlin | Humboldt-Forum (Rekonstruktion Stadtschloss) | In Bau 

Berlin | Hines-Hochhaus | 150m | In Planung

 Berlin | MonArch-Hochhaus am Alexa | 150m | In Planung

 Berlin | Axel Springer Medien Campus | In Planung 

Berlin | Charité Bettenhaus - Sanierung | In Bau
*
*
*
Alexanderplatz und Umgebung*

Berlin | Alexanderplatz - News, Projekte & Diskussion 

Berlin | Alexanderstraße - Baufelder E2 E3 E4 (hinter Alexa) | Teilweise in Bau 

 Berlin | Areal Haus der Statistik - Otto-Braun-Straße / Karl-Marx-Allee 

Berlin | Motel One Grunerstraße | 60m | In Planung 

*Ehmalige Altstadt und Angrenzende*


 Berlin | Marx-Engels-Forum (ehem. Marienviertel) - Neubebauung, Rekonstruktion, Vision? 

 Berlin | Molkenmarkt und Klosterviertel | Planung und Realisierung von Bauvorhaben 

 Berlin | Petriplatz, Fischerinsel und Spittelmarkt 

 Berlin | Luisenstadt - Projekte zwischen Kreuzberg & Mitte

 Berlin | Kronprinzengärten (Falkoniergasse) - Quartier an der Friedr. Kirche | In Bau 

 Berlin | Neubauten am Schinkelplatz | In Bau 

*Museumsinsel und Umgebung*


 Berlin | Museumsinsel - Projekte & Meldungen

 Berlin | Staatsoper & Staatsbibliothek - Umbau | In Bau 

 Berlin | Forum Museumsinsel (David Chipperfield) | In Bau 
*
Hauptbahnhof und Umgebung
*

 Berlin | Humboldthafen / Areal am Hauptbahnhof

 Berlin | Europacity / Lehrter Stadtquartier / Masterplan Heidestraße
 Berlin | 50Hertz Zentrale | 55m | In Bau 

*
*
*
Regierungsbauten*


Berlin | Regierungsbauten (Band des Bundes u.a.) 

*Potsdamer Platz und Umgebung*


 Berlin | Kulturforum West (Scharoun, Van der Rohe, Gutbrod) - Zukunft 

Berlin | Neubau Museum der Moderne - Kulturforum | In Planung 

 Berlin | Leipziger Platz - Allgemeine Diskussion (Platzgestaltung, Geschichte, Lücken usw.) 

 Berlin | Schaumann-Areal - The Charleston und weitere Bebauung 
*
*
*
Kleinere Projekte*


Berlin | Tiergarten & Wedding & Gesundbrunnen & Moabit | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

 Berlin | Mitte | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

 Berlin | Wilhelmstraße - Altes Regierungsviertel - DDR-Vorzeige-Plattenbauten vs. Neubauten

 Berlin | Krausenblock - Areal zwischen Schützenstraße und Krausenstraße 

 Berlin | Bahnhof Gesundbrunnen Stationsgebäude | In Bau 

 Berlin | Areal am Tacheles - Sanierung und Neubau| In Planung 

Berlin | Rund um den BND / Chausseestraße / Scharnhorst Straße

 Berlin | Brunnenviertel |Projekte & News

 Berlin | Schultheissquartier Turmstraße Ecke Stromstraße | In Planung


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*
Berlin Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg*

*Einzelprojekte*


Berlin | Max und Moritz - Wohntürme 95m + 85m 

Berlin | X-Berg Tower - Hallesches Ufer Quartier | 89m | Umbau & Erweiterung

Berlin | Hochhaus am Postbahnhof | 70m | In Planung 

Berlin | Bahnhof Ostkreuz - Sanierung, Umbau und Erweiterung

Berlin | Bahnhof Warschauer Straße - Neubau | In Bau 

 Berlin | Mercedes Benz Arena - ehemals O²-World | Umbau

Berlin | Holzmarkt und Eckwerk | in Planung 

*Friedrichshain*


 Berlin | Friedrichshain | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

 Berlin | Media-Spree - Großprojekt mit Mischnutzung am Spreeufer | In Bau (teilweise) 

 Berlin | Karl-Marx-Allee und Umgebung | Erweiterung, Neubau und Visionen 

 Berlin | Revaler Straße - RAW-Gelände - Revaler Spitze

*Kreuzberg*


Berlin | Kreuzberg | Kleinere Projekte & Wohnungsbau

Berlin | Media-Spree - Kreuzberger Ufer - Köpenicker Straße

 Berlin | Dragoner Areal Mehringdamm | In Planung

Berlin | Gleisdreieck - diverse Projekte (Blockrandquartiere) | In Bau 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Charlotttenburg-Wilmersdorf*

*Einzelprojekte*


Berlin | Upper West / Atlas Tower | 118m | In Bau

Berlin | ICC - Internationales Congress Centrum - Dreieck Funkturm 

Berlin | Ku'Damm Karree (Chipperfield) | In Planung

*Breitscheidplatz und Angrenzende*


Berlin | Gedächtniskirche & Breitscheidplatz - Historie & Entwicklung 

Berlin | Hochhaus Hardenberg | 209m | 52 Stockwerke | In Planung

Berlin | Hines-Neubau an der Joachimstaler Straße | In Planung

Berlin | Kantdreieck - Aufstockung | In Planung

*Ernst-Reuter-Platz und Umgebung*


Berlin | Neues Stadtzentrum am Zoo statt Riesenrad! + Hochhaus | 179m | In Planung 

Berlin | Neugestaltung Ernst-Reuter-Platz

Berlin | TU-Hochhaus Neubau | In Planung 

*Kleinere Projekte*


Berlin | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Philips-Hochhaus - Umbau zum Hotel | In Bau

 Berlin | Hochhaus Heilbronner Straße - Umbau | 60m | In Planung 

Berlin | Teufelsberg 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Pankow*
_ehemals Pankow-Prenzlauerberg-Weißensee_

*Prenzlauerberg*


Berlin | Prenzlauer Berg | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Ernst-Thälmann-Park Umbau und Neubebauung | In Planung 

Berlin | La Vie | In Bau 

Berlin | Bernauer Straße | Bauprojekte in der Umgebung 

Berlin | Wohnen in der Michelangelostraße - Prenzlauer Berg | In Planung
*Pankow*


Berlin | Pankow | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Pankower Tor | In Planung 

Berlin | Ludwig Hoffmann Quartier - Berlin Buch | In Bau 

Berlin | La Vie | In Bau 
*Weißensee*


Berlin | Weißensee | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Komponistengärten (Weißensee / Prenzlauer Berg) | 5 St. | In Bau 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*
Berlin Tempelhof-Schöneberg*


Berlin | Tempelhof-Schöneberg / Kleinere Projekte & Wohnungsbau

Berlin | Tempelhofer Feld - ehemaliger Flughafen Tempelhof

Berlin | Güterbahnhof Friedenau / Wilmersdorfer Güterbahnhof Neubebauung | In Planung

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Neukölln*


Berlin | Neukölln | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Estrel Tower | 176m | In Planung

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Treptow-Köpenick*


Berlin | Agromex Türme | 110m, 99m & 63m | In Planung

Berlin | Treptow-Köpenick | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Adlershof - Wissenschaftsstadt | WISTA

Berlin | Rummelsburger Bucht / Stralauer Halbinsel | Bauprojekte und Co.

Berlin | Köpenick | Wasserstadt Spindlersfeld

Berlin | Spreepark / Plänterwald


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Lichtenberg*
_ehemals Lichtenberg-Hohenschönhausen_


Berlin | Lichtenberg | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | The Square³ - Sportforum Hohenschönhausen | In Planung 

Berlin | Hochhaus Frankfurter Allee | 70m | In Planung 

Berlin-Lichtenberg | Asiatown | In Planung


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Marzahn-Herllersdorf*


Berlin | Marzahn-Hellersdorf | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil 

Berlin | Marzahn-Hellersdorf | Internationale Gartenschau 2017 | In Planung 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Steglitz-Zehlendorf*

Berlin | Steglitz-Zehlendorf | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil

Berlin | Park Range - Lichterfelde Süd | In Planung 

Berlin | Truman Plaza | In Bau

Berlin | Hochhaus Steglitzer Kreisel (Sanierung & Umbau) | 118m | In Planung 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​
*
Berlin Spandau & Reinickendorf*

Berlin | Reinickendorf und Spandau | Kleinere Projekte im Stadtteil



*Berlin im internationalen SSC​*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::




:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Auch im internationalen Teil des Skyscrapercityforums wollen wir die Fahne Berlins hoch hängen.
Im folgenden findet ihr Verlinkungen zu allen Threads die Berlin betreffen.
Unterstützt uns dort mit Updates und diskutiert mit anderen über Berlin!

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​

*Allgemeiner Projekte-Sammelthread (vorallem auch für kleinere Projekte gedacht): *


 BERLIN | Projects & Construction (Allgemeine Projekte und Konsktruktionen)

*Skyscraper/ Wolkenkratzer (200m und höher)*


Hardenberg Tower (209m)

*Highrises/ Hochhäuser(100-200m)*


Neues Stadtviertel City West(alter Busbahnhof hinter Bahnhof Zoo) (178m)

 Estrel Tower (176m)

MonArch-Turm am Alexa (150m)

Hines Hochhaus (150m)

Upper West( Atlas Tower) (118m)

The Square³ (118m)

Zoofenster( closed/archive) (118m)

Agromex-Towers (110m, 99m, 63)


*General Urban Developments (sonstige Großprojekte)*


Leipziger 12( Wertheim-Areal)

Humboldt-Forum / Stadtschloss Berlin

Axel Springer Media Campus

Petri-Kirche - "House of One"

Marx-Engels-Forum, Marien Quarter and Molkenmarket (historical center) - redevelopment

*Infrastructure and Mobility Forums( Flughafen, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, etc.)*


BER

Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel( U-Bahn,S-Bahn)
*Stadiums and Sport Arenas*


O2 World

Olympiastadion
*Urban Renewal and Redevelopment*


Tempelhofer Feld - Nachnutzung
*Alben und co.*

Berlin's historical architecture

Everybody loves Berlin / allgemeine Fotos von Berlin

10 things you dont expect to find in Berlin


----------



## Ludi




----------



## beta29

The best chances for skyscrapers are at Zoo.
I´m happy if they built one skyscraper at Alexanderplatz, I think we will never see ten skyscrapers there.

Her are two skyscrapers at Zoo, like I said it has the best chance to get built!


----------



## beta29

Also a very interesting project:

*Hackesches Quartier*








I think it fits very good in this part...


----------



## beta29

Update: 

*Townhouses*


----------



## Ludi

beta29 said:


> The best chances for skyscrapers are at Zoo.
> I´m happy if they built one skyscraper at Alexanderplatz, I think we will never see ten skyscrapers there.
> 
> Her are two skyscrapers at Zoo, like I said it has the best chance to get built!


Yes, at the Zoo yes, but at the Alexanderplatz, they will build 1 Tower at the beginnig of the next year, next to the new Shopping Center( Photos at the top, the rosa Center) the investors said, that they will present the project of the tower and the names of the investors at the end of 2007.
May be then the other Towers will get buildet too.


----------



## Bond James Bond

Hooray! A Berlin thread! :banana:


----------



## GNU

It would be super awesome if theyd built that tower.

And lets hope that something happens with the Zoofenster aswell.
Right now its just a construction site in the middle of the city

@beta29 Do you know anything about the Hackesche Quartier?
How are the chances that its going to be built?


----------



## GNU

delete


----------



## GeneratorNL

That render in which you can see about 10 skyscrapers at Alexanderplatz is crazy:nuts:. I doubt they will all get build. The area around the Hauptbahnhof (Main Station) will be amazing too (actually it already is). It's nice to see all the construction going on in the city. Can't wait to visit Berlin again. 

Noch immer die beste Stadt der Welt! :cheers:


----------



## Tricky

GeneratorNL said:


> That render in which you can see about 10 skyscrapers at Alexanderplatz is crazy:nuts:. I doubt they will all get build.


It will - just give it 10 more years.


----------



## ZZ-II

i really hope they'll build them, berlin needs a good skyline


----------



## Ludi

ZZ-II said:


> i really hope they'll build them, berlin needs a good skyline


i too.
And I think it will get buildet in some yaers, next year they will begin whit 1 to 100%, next to the ALexa Shopping Center.


----------



## beta29

*Tram M2*

Here are some pictures about the tram extension(line M2) to Alexanderplatz. It´s finished quite a long time but I think it needs to be mentioned.


----------



## beta29

*Charite - new facade - 7 storeys more*

The Charite(hospital) building gets a new facade and 7 storeys more

Construction has started

I know it´s quite impossible to see anything because of this huge poster, but anyway....


----------



## Ludi

plz vote here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515609

thx


----------



## ZZ-II

Charite gets 7 floors more , wow!!


----------



## Ludi

Investor: Vienna International Hotelmanagement AG

new Hotel whit 567 beths^^

it cost: 8,1 Millionen Euro



















ANd the City-Airport and the first Airport of the world( constructed bei Hitler) will get closed and now the question is, what after the "AIrport-time"

Maybe a little Mallorca with discos and beachbars in Berlin:


----------



## Ludi

New Investor for the "Zoofenster" i hope it will get buildet now!


----------



## onetwothree

I love the Zoofenster! Berlin is an amazing city, good to see something happening there. And I can't wait to go back!  (November, November!)


----------



## ZZ-II

we should hear some new infos from the Wheel soon....as far as i know they would start next month or so


----------



## HelloMoto163

it isnt the zoofenster on the render. its the "atlastower" / "schimmelpfenghaus"


----------



## KoolKeatz

Ludi said:


> ANd the City-Airport and the first Airport of the world( constructed bei Hitler) will get closed and now the question is, what after the "AIrport-time"


Tempelhof is from the 20s!


----------



## Darryl

Berlin is my favorite city in the world. Thank you for this thread updating us on all the construction projects there. 

Whatever happened to that big ferris wheel project that was talked about a lot last year?? Did they scrap the project?

beta29, isn't that M2 to Alexanderplatz extension the tram that Julia Stiles got onto in the Bourne Supremacy?

I think the tall building proposed for the Zoo area with the big square glass window at the top is horrible! very haesslich!:tongue3:


----------



## Darryl

Oh, and I'm glad they are doing something with Charite. It too was ugly.


----------



## Myster E

Holy Cow! Berlin still has C&A, I thought they vanished or went bust ages ago, it seems like almost twenty years since I last saw them in Britain.


----------



## GNU

C&A is quite popular in Germany.
Its a german company afterall.


----------



## beta29

Here you can see the new Hines areal at Alexanderplatz, this is how the new building will look like:




So, here you can see the construction which is going on there now:




It will be ready in summer/autumn 2008 if I don´t have wrong information


btw. You can see the new Alexa shopping center in this picture....look after the "pig" colour


----------



## beta29

Update

The new American Embassy at Brandenburger Tor


----------



## beta29

Darryl said:


> beta29, isn't that M2 to Alexanderplatz extension the tram that Julia Stiles got onto in the Bourne Supremacy?


Oh, it´s a long time ago I saw this film but I´m quite sure it was the M2


----------



## Darryl

beta29 said:


> Oh, it´s a long time ago I saw this film but I´m quite sure it was the M2



Thanks beta29. Do you know anything about the ferris wheel project in Berlin that would be similar to the London Eye? Will it be built?


----------



## beta29

With this 3 new buildings the Friedrichswerder project is completed.
Construction is going to start soon. 

If you ask me the architecture is nothing spectacular, quite boring boxes!


----------



## beta29

Darryl said:


> Thanks beta29. Do you know anything about the ferris wheel project in Berlin that would be similar to the London Eye? Will it be built?


I found an article about the wheel....but it´s in german

Das geplante Riesenrad am Berliner Zoo soll ein wellenförmiges Eingangsgebäude erhalten. Dynamik, Leichtigkeit und Bewegung bestimmten den Entwurf der "Abflughalle", sagte der Architekt Ingo Pott. Die Konstruktion aus Stahl, Metall und Glas **** das Riesenrad als Hauptattraktion optisch noch hervor. Das 185 Meter hohe Riesenrad werde das 11.500 Quadratmeter große Gebäude durchschneiden, so dass die Kapseln von allen drei Geschossen aus zu sehen sein werden.

In dem Terminal soll es Einzelhandel, gehobene Gastronomie sowie Ausstellungs- und Veranstaltungsflächen geben. Die drei Etagen werden mit Roll- und Freitreppen verbunden sein. Nach Sicherheits- und Zugangskontrollen wird der Gast im zweiten Geschoss die Kapseln des Riesenrads betreten. In dem Gebäude sind Stellplätze für 200 Fahrräder und 20 Kleinbusse sowie 40 Parkplätze für Behinderte vorgesehen. Vor der Halle werden laut Planungen 17 Reisebusse parken können. Der Verkehrsingenieur Bodo Fuhrmann geht davon aus, dass ein Großteil der Besucher mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln anreisen wird. Für Autofahrer seien genügend Plätze in den umliegenden Parkhäusern vorhanden.

Der Geschäftsführer der Great Berlin Wheel GmbH & Co.KG, Michael Waiser, rechnet mit der Baugenehmigung im Oktober. Wenn der Zoo seinen jetzigen Betriebshof rechtzeitig räume, könne sich das Riesenrad erstmals im Herbst 2009 drehen. Die Great Berlin Wheel hat das Areal nach Waisers Angaben für 25 Millionen Euro gekauft. (mit ddp)


I means, they hope to get started with the project in October this year, so it would be ready in autumn 2009   :cheers: :cheers: 

HEIGHT: 185 Meters:cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana:


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

40 Behindertenparkplätze??? ... die sind wohl behindert und wir solln wieder von den umliegenden Parkhäusern latschen bis dahin.


----------



## Darryl

beta29 said:


> I means, they hope to get started with the project in October this year, so it would be ready in autumn 2009   :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> HEIGHT: 185 Meters:cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana:



Thanks so much! You're awesome. I wonder if the individual compartments will look really cool like the glass pods on the London Eye. Hopefully it won't be ugly like the one in Wien.


----------



## beta29

Darryl said:


> Thanks so much! You're awesome. I wonder if the individual compartments will look really cool like the glass pods on the London Eye. Hopefully it won't be ugly like the one in Wien.


It will be quite similar to the London wheel.....just taller.

And Viennas wheel is not ugly...it was built in the year 1897.....so what do you expect!?:lol:


----------



## beta29

Here are some renderings from the new BBI Airport









Construction at the moment.....



Ok...not much to see....but anyway...construction is going on


----------



## GeneratorNL

GNU said:


> C&A is quite popular in Germany.
> Its a german company afterall.


This is not entirely true. It is founded by 2 German brothers in the Netherlands in the year 1841, and it's European headquarters are in Vilvoorde (Belgium) right now. But it is true that C&A is popular in Germany. 

On topic: I really hope the big observation wheel gets build. It would be a nice addition for the Zoo area.


----------



## GNU

Is that the current Schönefeld airport terminal in the upper corner?


----------



## GNU

GeneratorNL said:


> This is not entirely true. It is founded by 2 German brothers in the Netherlands in the year 1841, and it's European headquarters are in Vilvoorde (Belgium) right now.


Allright, fair enough 
But isnt C&A based in Düsseldorf though?


----------



## beta29

Yes it is the current terminal....quite cute isn´t it!?:lol:


----------



## GNU

Yes, its absolutely tiny.
Its really about time that the city gets the BBI


----------



## GeneratorNL

GNU said:


> Allright, fair enough
> But isnt C&A based in Düsseldorf though?


Only the German headquarters are based in Düsseldorf. Check Wikipedia if you want to know more about C&A's history  . We shoudn't continue this off topic chatting for to long, or people will get mad :bash: :lol: .


----------



## HelloMoto163

mediaspree

http://www.mediaspree.de/cms2/fileadmin/bilder/luftbilder/elsen-oberbaum_text_screen.pdf

http://www.mediaspree.de/cms2/fileadmin/bilder/luftbilder/schill-oberbaum_text_screen.pdf


----------



## ZZ-II

beta29 said:


> Yes it is the current terminal....quite cute isn´t it!?:lol:


was there a few weeks ago....doesn't look like an airport :lol:


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

GeneratorNL said:


> Only the German headquarters are based in Düsseldorf. Check Wikipedia if you want to know more about C&A's history  . We shoudn't continue this off topic chatting for to long, or people will get mad :bash: :lol: .


Please stop. :bash:


----------



## GeneratorNL

RzgR Spijkenisse said:


> Please stop. :bash:


I'm sorry big mister Spijkenisse:lol: , but I thought that you didn't have time to post on this forum anymore since you are running your little hotel in Milton Keynes right now?:cheers:

Edit: I downloaded the new version of Google Earth this week, and you can clearly see the new runway of BBI as a big sandy strip. Sehr toll!


----------



## beta29

Here´s a nice rendering from our wheel (185m). Construction is going to start(hopefully) in October


----------



## beta29

A new (quite ugly) building for our Mediaspree areal...construction is going to start soon.

It´s for fashion labels like Boss etc. ....


----------



## beta29

*Townhouses update*


----------



## beta29

Let´s have a look what will happen with the big Grunerstraße near Alexanderplatz.

Today


Tomorrow


----------



## GNU

Will they eventually close that gap on the left someday?


----------



## beta29

*O2 Arena Update*


----------



## GNU

Heres the O2-world webcam:


----------



## beta29

GNU said:


> Will they eventually close that gap on the left someday?


No, this would be a very tight areal then:lol:

(Ganz im Ernst...die kleine Straße rechts ist einfach zu klein. Da könnte ich dem Nachbarn von gegenüber ja in den Kochtopf gucken Das wären ja dann schon italienische Kleinstadtverhältnisse.

Außerdem ist man in Berlin doch der Meinung, dass man immer noch viel zu wenige Grünflächen hat!


----------



## beta29

*Palais Kolle Palais* construction has already started....nice buildings....i love them

It´s in Pankow at metro station Senefelder Platz

Here are some impressions:


----------



## beta29

Here are some pictures from our new metro stations Hauptbahnhof and Reichstag. They seem to be finished...but U55 will open in 2009


----------



## Justme

2009! Are you serious? If the line is finished, how long can it take to test and get ready? Quite frankly, this is a bit of an embarrassment. 

Of cause, I'm also pissed off as I'll be arriving at the new hauptbahnhof in a couple of weeks and was sort of hoping to check out the new line ;O)


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, the new hauptbahnhof looks wonderful...i've to go to berlin next year again to visit that


----------



## Isek

^^^

There are big problems at the station "Brandenburger Tor" due to some planning and building mistake.


----------



## GNU

Justme said:


> 2009! Are you serious? If the line is finished, how long can it take to test and get ready? Quite frankly, this is a bit of an embarrassment.
> 
> Of cause, I'm also pissed off as I'll be arriving at the new hauptbahnhof in a couple of weeks and was sort of hoping to check out the new line ;O)


I aggree.
They need years and years to finish a small stretch of a underground line.
Hows that possible?
Madrid is almost building an entire underground network in the same time.


----------



## Kampflamm

Upper Eastside Berlin



















This beauty used to be there:


----------



## Darryl

Kampflamm said:


> This beauty used to be there:


:rofl: 

That is the ugliest building ever! I remember it. So glad they are replacing it with this project. Thanks for the pic of the replacement.


----------



## Darryl

Does anyone know when the new American embassy on Pariser Platz is supposed to be finally completed??


----------



## ZZ-II

Isek said:


> ^^^
> 
> There are big problems at the station "Brandenburger Tor" due to some planning and building mistake.


bad to hear that


----------



## erbse

Btw, what's going on with the 'hugest wheel on earth' down there? Is it finally goin to be realized? Otherwise there might be some hundreds of bigger wheels in a few years I guess...


----------



## beta29

Construction is propably going to start in October! 

Kommt alles darauf an ob das mit dem Verkauf des BVG Busplatzes hinter dem Zoo rechtzeitig klappt. Das Riesenrad wird nämlich genau dort stehen!


----------



## ZZ-II

at least the construction of that wonderful project is sure. and then...berlin will also hold a "tallest-record"


----------



## beta29

Here is another new project:

The plan is to make the street smaller(it looks like a Autobahn through the city at the moment )

And of course new buildings will take place, but just have a look at this pictures:

Now:



In the future:


----------



## beta29

O2 Update:


----------



## beta29

Now I add another picture from our new wheel where construction will start hopefully in October


----------



## beta29

Darryl said:


> Does anyone know when the new American embassy on Pariser Platz is supposed to be finally completed??


They´ll move in their new embassy in April 2008


----------



## GNU

Some pics of the Richtfest of the Neue Museum: (it will open in 2009)



































This will become the main entrance building to the Museumsinsel:


----------



## Justme

Fantastic! I wish I lived in Berlin. Actually, I'll be there on Friday for another visit. Love the city.


----------



## erbse

^ You might be lunatic to call this thang fantastic...


----------



## iLiR

Great location but horrible design! What's the purpose of this museum?


----------



## Kampflamm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neues_Museum

Used to look beautiful


----------



## Justme

I have to agree the interior isn't so great, but I do love what they're doing on the outside.


----------



## Kampflamm

The new wing of the museum:










Entrance building for the entire island:


----------



## erbse

Crap like that is goin to be demolished in other (wealthier?) cities...


----------



## Darryl

I'm sorry, I was unaware of the Upper Eastside Berlin project (there was a pic posted of it recently). Can anyone tell me what this project consists of (office space, residential, retail, etc...)? Also, could someone confirm whether this project is on Friedrichstrasse between the Friedrichstrasse train station and Unter den Linden as I believe it to be? Thank you in advance.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Yes that's right the Upper Eastside project is between the station and Unter den Linden. You will find more infos about this project here. The offical website is also in english.


----------



## Darryl

LuckyLuke said:


> Yes that's right the Upper Eastside project is between the station and Unter den Linden. You will find more infos about this project here. The offical website is also in english.



Thanks so much! Classy project!


----------



## erbse

Hey mates, little question: Is there anybody who knows what's goin on with the earlier proposed classical *twin-highrises* at *Ernst-Reuter-Platz* in Charlottenburg? I think they are gems of pure aesthetics and would be a great highlight, while arriving from the West:










Sadly it was cancelled in the meantime without much doubt I guess


----------



## ZZ-II

until now i've never heard from this project. the classic design looks good, harm that it will never become reality


----------



## beta29

A real construction is going on now at Ostkreuz.
Some parts of the roof are gone....some tracks also....

here are two pics:

NOW:


In the FUTURE:


----------



## beta29

Here´s an quite interesting project.

There are just luxury flats....it´s located in Mitte in Torstraße.




We have a lot of luxury projects right now....seems that many people are interested...


----------



## beta29

Another project, which is located in Mitte at Mollstraße and called Königstadt-Carree. 

The tower(71m, 20 storeys) is for offices, the smaller buildings are owned by Etap hotels. Some flats will also find place there.






Construction has already started....


----------



## beta29

Here are some pics about the project "Messehotel"

It´s located at the Messe area. I don´t know the height of the building.
But it´s definately going to be built. A hotel is going to find place there!


----------



## erbse

Looks like Berlin's going to be the next Malle...


----------



## erbse

You may find some stuff about the city castle here and here.

I hope they are going to reconstruct the facades properly, including the distinctive cupola...


----------



## UrbanDesigner

Remarkable. Congratulations, Berlin! P.S. I hope people realize how awful aerial bombings were - as an American, I'm sorry my country had any part in the bombing of German cities. (I know...I know...the Nazis bombed the heck out of Warsaw but we should have known better and been better...Vengenance is not an excuse). What was lost was tragic then but all the more tragic for subsequent generations that never had a chance to experience the great accumulation of buildings and cultures represented in European cities. By the way, what do our Berlin friends think of the new Leipziger Platz vs. the former (pre-WW2) version? To me, the new version seems very sterile... Any chance the Wertheim name/stores might return?


----------



## GNU

^^ well the castle, like many other buildings has been blown up after the war.












> During World War II, the Stadtschloss was twice struck by Allied bombs: on 3 February and 24 February 1945. On the latter occasion, when the air defence and fire-fighting systems of Berlin had largely been destroyed, the building was struck by incendiaries, lost its roof and was largely burnt out.
> 
> The end of the war saw the Stadtschloss reduced to a blackened shell, although the building was structurally sound and could have been restored, as many other bombed-out buildings in central Berlin were. But the area in which it was located was with the Soviet Union’s zone of occupation, and later in the communist German Democratic Republic. The communists saw the Stadtschloss as a symbol of Prussian militarism, although some parts of the building were repaired and used from 1945 to 1950 as an exhibition space. Between September and December 1950, therefore, the building was demolished, with only the balcony from which Liebknecht had declared the German Socialist Republic being preserved. The empty space was used as a parade ground.


What will happen to the Liebknecht balcony btw? They have no plans for reincorporating it into the new castle do they?


----------



## Darryl

OK Berliners, I'm itching for some updates!  The last decent update was on 11/17 by dklicious (thanks!). It's been two months since then and the holidays are over. The people outside of Germany want to know how things are going in Berlin.

I've seen the progress that I could through webcams, ie. O2 World, the Pariser Platz U Bahn station, etc... but I rely on you guys for updates on projects that don't have webcams. I come to this forum because it is in English.

I'm particularly interested in:

-The new American Embassy. You can search the web extensively and you will not find ANYTHING current on this project. It's like it is protected in secrecy. I know it's supposed to open this spring, but I'd love to see a pic of how it looks right now. Does it actually look like a finished building now from the outside? Is the lovely park w/fountain back in place in front of it? Does Pariser Platz FINALLY look visually "complete"?

-The East Side Gallery. I saw it 2 years ago and it looked horrible! I think it would be such a crime to let it just deteriorate. Are there concrete plans to restore it? If so, when? If not, tell Berlin to wake up and restore the one thing everyone wants to see when they visit Berlin! :bash:

-The Berlin Wheel. Construction was supposed to begin in October. Did that actually happen? Has this project been put on hold?


----------



## trooper

Adlershof

HQ of Solon AG u/c now


----------



## clyde built

I love Berlin its the best city I have been to in Europe and I have just discovered this English section about Berlin on SSC. I am a joiner and work in construction I think I might have to get myself over there and enjoy the city and help build some of this cool stuff. You have some really great projects on the go and thanks to all you Berliners for keeping us non German Speakers up to date.


----------



## Justme

Darryl said:


> OK Berliners, I'm itching for some updates!  The last decent update was on 11/17 by dklicious (thanks!). It's been two months since then and the holidays are over. The people outside of Germany want to know how things are going in Berlin.
> 
> I've seen the progress that I could through webcams, ie. O2 World, the Pariser Platz U Bahn station, etc... but I rely on you guys for updates on projects that don't have webcams. I come to this forum because it is in English.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in:
> 
> -The new American Embassy. You can search the web extensively and you will not find ANYTHING current on this project. It's like it is protected in secrecy. I know it's supposed to open this spring, but I'd love to see a pic of how it looks right now. Does it actually look like a finished building now from the outside? Is the lovely park w/fountain back in place in front of it? Does Pariser Platz FINALLY look visually "complete"?
> 
> -The East Side Gallery. I saw it 2 years ago and it looked horrible! I think it would be such a crime to let it just deteriorate. Are there concrete plans to restore it? If so, when? If not, tell Berlin to wake up and restore the one thing everyone wants to see when they visit Berlin! :bash:
> 
> -The Berlin Wheel. Construction was supposed to begin in October. Did that actually happen? Has this project been put on hold?



Loads of stuff over here: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=3280974#post3280974


----------



## Darryl

Justme said:


> Loads of stuff over here: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=3280974#post3280974


Thanks. That thread is pretty good. I've never heard of skyscraperpage. It looks like it's related to skyscrapercity??

What's wrong with ssc? It seems any English discussions about Berlin are just totally dead anymore.

There is regular discussion in German Berlin threads on here, but it's no pics and seems to be all inside jokes and not much on buildings and projects. I do speak some German.

If I put a question on here though it's pointless. Seems no one looks here.


----------



## OliverChettle

UrbanDesigner said:


> Remarkable. Congratulations, Berlin! P.S. I hope people realize how awful aerial bombings were - as an American, I'm sorry my country had any part in the bombing of German cities. (I know...I know...the Nazis bombed the heck out of Warsaw but we should have known better and been better...Vengenance is not an excuse). What was lost was tragic then but all the more tragic for subsequent generations that never had a chance to experience the great accumulation of buildings and cultures represented in European cities. By the way, what do our Berlin friends think of the new Leipziger Platz vs. the former (pre-WW2) version? To me, the new version seems very sterile... Any chance the Wertheim name/stores might return?


So presumably you would have fought the war in a way that would have led to the Final Solution coming closer to success, to higher casualties on the Allied side, to higher casualties among civilians in the theatre of war (because the Germans would have had more weapons), and to Soviet occupation of a greater portion of Europe? You should also remember that the Allied leaders were aware of the Nazi nuclear programme, and if the Hitler had got the bomb first, every democracy in the world would have fallen, including the United States. Please don't pontificate about those terrible times from the comfort of Middle America in 2008.


----------



## Dallasbrink

I saw Berlin on Anthony Bourbains No Reservation....I need to go back and spend 2 weeks there this time. All that food...mmmmmm


----------



## Justme

Darryl said:


> Thanks. That thread is pretty good. I've never heard of skyscraperpage. It looks like it's related to skyscrapercity??
> 
> What's wrong with ssc? It seems any English discussions about Berlin are just totally dead anymore.
> 
> There is regular discussion in German Berlin threads on here, but it's no pics and seems to be all inside jokes and not much on buildings and projects. I do speak some German.
> 
> If I put a question on here though it's pointless. Seems no one looks here.


Skyscraperpage is simply a rival, friendly competitor to Skyscrapercity. Both are good but the main difference is that SSP has a more North American slant, whilst SSC is more global. Which is rather odd that the best Berlin construction thread is over at SSP.


----------



## Darryl

:wtf: Helloooooo?....... anybody home? I'm not gonna let this go.  Why is this site so dead when it comes to Berlin? 

Man, other cities on here have OVER-information. Especially South American cities, Paris, Toronto, Istanbul, etc.... I guess people here just don't like Berlin cuz it doesn't have skyscrapers?? :dunno:


----------



## city_thing

Toronto has so many threads, but seems to be the most boring city on Earth.

Berlin is far more interesting 

Please don't let this thread die.


----------



## Kampflamm

There's simply nothing big going on in Berlin. Hardly surprising considering that the city's run by a Socialist/Communist alliance.


----------



## Tiaren

Kampflamm said:


> There's simply nothing big going on in Berlin. Hardly surprising considering that the city's run by a Socialist/Communist alliance.


Huh? As if the reconstruction of the city castle, the new international airport, and the giant wheel weren't big enough...


----------



## Kampflamm

2 of those things aren't even under construction yet. Besides, compared to other major cities that's laughable. Even here in Cologne we probably have more construction going on.


----------



## Justme

^^^ Hmmm, I really don't agree with you there. They also had a new mall open in Alexaderplatz. a giant inner city mall is something that should be considered large. A smaller mall recently completed near Zoo area (couple of U-bahn stops away) and I read somewhere of a third mall. That is more new shopping centers in the last two years than any other city in Germany I know of.

The airport project is massive, the Palast der Republik is pretty big, the recent new Hauptbahnhof (largest railway station project in Germany), the planned Mediaspree area, planned O² world, and loads of other projects.

Somehow I think there is more going on, and more planned than Cologne.


----------



## GNU

Justme said:


> planned O² world, and loads of other projects.


The O2 world is already uc since a while:


----------



## Darryl

Darryl said:


> -The new American Embassy. You can search the web extensively and you will not find ANYTHING current on this project. It's like it is protected in secrecy. I know it's supposed to open this spring, but I'd love to see a pic of how it looks right now. Does it actually look like a finished building now from the outside? Is the lovely park w/fountain back in place in front of it? Does Pariser Platz FINALLY look visually "complete"?
> 
> -The East Side Gallery. I saw it 2 years ago and it looked horrible! I think it would be such a crime to let it just deteriorate. Are there concrete plans to restore it? If so, when? If not, tell Berlin to wake up and restore the one thing everyone wants to see when they visit Berlin! :bash:
> 
> -The Berlin Wheel. Construction was supposed to begin in October. Did that actually happen? Has this project been put on hold?


Sorry for being a pain, but I'm gonna keep trying. *Surely* there must be *someone* somewhere on this site that lives in Berlin that can simply give a *yes* or *no* answer to these three simple questions!!

:dunno:


----------



## beta29

Darryl said:


> Sorry for being a pain, but I'm gonna keep trying. *Surely* there must be *someone* somewhere on this site that lives in Berlin that can simply give a *yes* or *no* answer to these three simple questions!!
> 
> :dunno:


Sorry, there are less people from berlin here and I just don´t have so much time to give answers:

Here is a link where you ca see the american embassie.....looks like a commiehno:

open and scroll down:
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4060&page=2


----------



## beta29

2. Yes there are plans to restore the East side Gallery......but sorry....i dont know when


----------



## beta29

3. Don´t know about the wheel. It has been stopped because the people from the so called "Wirtschaftshof"(I think there´s a university next to it too) don´t agree that the wheel will be built so near to the building.....

Hope construction will go on....


----------



## dklicious.

If no one else is going to post an update post, I'm gonna do it on the 10th/11th of February.
A lot of people are busy at the moment, I guess. 

The American Embassy is kind of a disappointment for some.
But let's not evaluate the building before construction work is going to be finished.
Pictures:
http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/8486/cimg3752editedbe8.jpg
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/2292/cimg3736editedls0.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/1209/cimg3754editedfz0.jpg
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/8259/cimg3737editedjb7.jpg
_Pictures: Ben (www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de)_

I don't think there are any plans for the East Side Gallery.
What do you want to see restored? Any images of what you mean exactly?

As for the Berlin Wheel: The ground-breaking ceremony was celebrated on Dec 03, 2007.
I don't live in Berlin and there are no web cams at all but I think construction work has started.

Edit: Lol, beta was first. 
Anyway, I'm not 100% sure about the East Side Gallery and the Wheel. But I think the Wheel will definitely be built.


----------



## GeneratorNL

I'm currently living and working in Berlin, and will be for the next 3 weeks. I've made a lot of construction photo's in the last few days, but unfortunately I will not be able to upload the pics from my hotel here in Berlin. So you all will have to wait to see the pics untill I'm back in the Netherlands (which will be the 16th of February). I took pictures from well-known projects like the American Ambessy and the demolishion of the Pallast der Republik, but also from little-known residential projects in the eastern part of Berlin.

The backside of the American Ambessy (the side of the Jewish Memorial) looks very disappointing to me (I haven't walked past the front side of the building though).

If anyone has requests for pictures of building projects in Berlin, please let me know and I will try to go there. But as I said, I will not be able to post them until the 16th of February.


----------



## Darryl

Thanks you guys! Sorry for being a whiny pain in the ass. Other cities just have much more active posters here on SSC than Berlin does. I'm from Baltimore and the Baltimore posters here on SSC are so active that I think I've been spoiled by that. 

1. The US Embassy: Thanks for the pics! I don't think it looks that bad.

2. The East Side Gallery: This is something that completely perplexes me! I simply cannot understand why Berlin does not seem to notice the state of disrepair it's in, or the importance of getting it restored ASAP. Let me tell you something as a foreigner myself, when people around the world who are not from Germany think of Berlin, they think of the Berlin Wall. When they come to Berlin, guaranteed they *will* be looking for the Berlin Wall. It also perplexes me that dklicious just asked me what exactly I mean as if he/she doesn't see what is wrong with it! Have you been there?? I was there in Sept. 2006 and it looks like crap! It is crumbling, the paint is coming off, there is graffiti all over it, you can barely see some of the paintings, it looks like something in the worst and most neglected neighborhood of Detroit, need I go on? It's embarrassing. The last I heard, which I think was a year ago, was that there was a group pushing to have it restored but Berlin couldn't afford it. How expensive can restoring a concrete wall be??!! The article said that restoration would mean removing the coroded outer layer, getting all the original artists back to redo their paintings, and I think putting some kind of protective coating on it. Isn't the cost of this worth it??? It's like Paris not taking care of the Eiffel Tower, or New York letting the Statue of Liberty fall into disrepair. I would say even pay guards to watch over it 24/7 to discourage vandals. Whatever it takes.

3. The Berlin Wheel: That sucks that it is not going forward.


----------



## dklicious.

Darryl,
it's been a while since I've been there the last time.
You're right about the deadbeat condition of the East Side Gallery.
I agree on the opinion that the Berlin Wall needs some decent restoration process.
You just gotta know that Berlin is poor as.. 
Anyway, there is an article from 28/07/07, which basically says the following things:
- Berlin's senate approved 1,3 million € for the inside renovation
- old artists, which painted the majority of the East Side Gallery, are probably going 
to repaint the wall, but the costs for those artists will be approx. 2 million € more.
- there is no investor for those 2 million €, so the project is going to need more donations
- the area is part of the Mediaspree project, the wall shall adjoin to a park and a new promenade

Link to the article [German]


----------



## Darryl

dklicious. said:


> Darryl,
> it's been a while since I've been there the last time.
> You're right about the deadbeat condition of the East Side Gallery.
> I agree on the opinion that the Berlin Wall needs some decent restoration process.
> You just gotta know that Berlin is poor as..
> Anyway, there is an article from 28/07/07, which basically says the following things:
> - Berlin's senate approved 1,3 million € for the inside renovation
> - old artists, which painted the majority of the East Side Gallery, are probably going
> to repaint the wall, but the costs for those artists will be approx. 2 million € more.
> - there is no investor for those 2 million €, so the project is going to need more donations
> - the area is part of the Mediaspree project, the wall shall adjoin to a park and a new promenade
> 
> Link to the article [German]



No offense meant personally to you dklicious. Vielen Dank for the article!


----------



## Justme

Darryl said:


> 2. The East Side Gallery: This is something that completely perplexes me! I simply cannot understand why Berlin does not seem to notice the state of disrepair it's in, or the importance of getting it restored ASAP. Let me tell you something as a foreigner myself, when people around the world who are not from Germany think of Berlin, they think of the Berlin Wall. When they come to Berlin, guaranteed they *will* be looking for the Berlin Wall. It also perplexes me that dklicious just asked me what exactly I mean as if he/she doesn't see what is wrong with it! Have you been there?? I was there in Sept. 2006 and it looks like crap! It is crumbling, the paint is coming off, there is graffiti all over it, you can barely see some of the paintings, it looks like something in the worst and most neglected neighborhood of Detroit, need I go on? It's embarrassing. The last I heard, which I think was a year ago, was that there was a group pushing to have it restored but Berlin couldn't afford it. How expensive can restoring a concrete wall be??!! The article said that restoration would mean removing the coroded outer layer, getting all the original artists back to redo their paintings, and I think putting some kind of protective coating on it. Isn't the cost of this worth it??? It's like Paris not taking care of the Eiffel Tower, or New York letting the Statue of Liberty fall into disrepair. I would say even pay guards to watch over it 24/7 to discourage vandals. Whatever it takes.


That's a very good point. You know, I think many Germans are quite happy with it in a terrible state. One thing I noticed about Germans is that many don't seem to be too bothered by graffiti. It's a weird thought, but I really believe it's true.

Anyway, I hope something is done about it because it is in a terrible state.


----------



## Unionstation13

Wow, thats alot of ugly buildings. It reminds me of the structures from the 60's and 70's. They lack aesthetic design. Why not design more classic structures with touches of modern instead of building glass boxes? Are there any reconstructions going on in Berlin?


----------



## Andre_Filipe

I don't understand, are you rebuilding the city castle?


----------



## GNU

The construction site of the Spreedreieck:










For people who can understand german:


*Wohnungsgesellschaft lässt Stuck zertrümmern*
*Die Zeit, in der Stuck von Berliner Häusern geschlagen wurde, ist eigentlich vorbei. Doch in Schöneberg liegen Mieter mit der kommunale Wohnungsbaugesellschaft in Berlin (WIR) im Rechtsstreit, weil die WIR ein Haus entstucken will. Im April ist Verhandlungsbeginn – aber seit Dienstag wird wieder Stuck abgerissen.*









_Alt und neu: So wie hier im Prenzlauer Berg wünschen sie viele Berliner die Sanierung alter Häuser._

Der Lärm ist ohrenbetäubend. Als Heinz Jirout aus der Tür des eingerüsteten Mietshauses an der Schöneberger Zietenstraße tritt, fallen keine zwei Meter neben ihm große Brocken Stuck auf den abgesperrten Bürgersteig. Eine riesige Staubwolke umweht Jirout, der fassungslos den Arbeitern auf dem Baugerüst zuschaut, wie sie mit ihren Pressluftmeißeln die letzten noch verbliebenen Stuckteile von der einst prachtvoll verzierten Fassade des um 1900 erbauten Hauses schlagen. 

"Das ist eine ganz große Sauerei“, sagt Heinz Jirout. "Mir ist vollkommen unverständlich, wie man mit dem wertvollen kulturellen Erbe so umgehen kann“. Der Zorn des Architekten, der seit 1990 in der Zietenstraße Nummer 15 lebt, richtetet sich gegen den Hauseigentümer: Die kommunale Wohnungsbaugesellschaft in Berlin (WIR), ein Tochterunternehmen der Gewobag. Der Ärger der Mieter in den Häusern Zietenstraße 15 und 17 begann im Frühling 2007, als vor den Fenstern der Bewohner ein Baugerüst aufgestellt wurde. "Wir konnten uns nicht erklären, was hier vorgeht“, sagt Heinz Jirout. Als in der benachbarten Schwerinstraße an einem ebenfalls der WIR gehörenden Gebäude die Stuckfassade abgeschlagen wurde, schrillten bei den Mietern in der Zietenstraße die Alarmglocken. 

"Damals hatten wir das Gespräch mit der WIR gesucht. Uns wurde erklärt, dass sich die Fassade unseres Hauses in einem irreparabel schlechten Zustand befände“, so Jirout. Da der auf Altbausanierung spezialisierte Architekt die Darstellung der Wohnungsbaugesellschaft anzweifelte, überlegte Jirout zusammen mit den anderen Hausbewohnern, was sie zur Rettung ihrer Fassade unternehmen könnten. Die Mieter entschlossen sich, einen Rechtsanwalt zu beauftragen. Der erwirkte wenig später eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Entfernung des Stucks vor dem Amtsgericht Schöneberg. Die WIR wollte diese Entscheidung des Gerichts jedoch nicht anerkennen und legte im August Einspruch gegen das Urteil ein. Im April soll es nun zur Verhandlung vor dem Landgericht kommen. 

*Die Baustadträtin ist entsetzt aber machtlos *

"Seitdem war Stille“, erinnert sich Heinz Jirout. Doch seit zwei Wochen wird am Gerüst wieder gearbeitet. Jirout und die anderen Mieter ahnten nichts Gutes. Als der 46-Jährige am vergangenen Dienstagnachmittag seine Wohnung betrat seien plötzlich die Fenster zugenagelt gewesen "und die Bude war dunkel“, so Jirout. Seitdem meißeln die Bauarbeiter kräftig. Die Fassade ist bereits fast vollständig ihrer Zierde beraubt. "Die wollten vor der Gerichtsverhandlung wohl Tatsachen schaffen“ glaubt der gebürtige Wiener: "Was weg ist, ist weg.“ Dieser Einschätzung widerspricht der Sprecher der Gewobag, Volker Hartig: "Da wir eine Vorwegnahme des Gerichtsverfahrens vermeiden wollten, haben wir zuvor die einzelnen Stuckteile abgeformt, um eine spätere Rekonstruktion zu ermöglichen, falls das Gericht gegen uns entscheiden sollte“. Das Urteil habe jedoch nicht abgewartet werden können, da ein längeres Stehenlassen des Baugerüsts die Wohnqualität der Mieter erheblich gemindert hätte. "Bevor wir das Gerüst abbauen, müssen wir aber die schadhafte Stuckfassade entfernen. Denn die Sicherheit der Mieter und Besucher hat für uns allerhöchste Priorität“, so Hartig. Ein Gutachten habe ergeben, dass die Fassade eine "Gefahr für die Verkehrssicherheit“ darstelle. 

Stadträtin Sibyll Klotz (Grüne), die Baustadtrat Bernd Krömer (CDU) vertritt, zeigte sich "entsetzt“ über die Arbeiten, gegen die sie "keine rechtliche Handhabe“ besitze. Sie hoffe jedoch, dass sich die WIR an eine im vergangenen Jahr mit dem Bezirk getroffene Verabredung hält. "Die Vereinbarung war, wenn Stuck noch einmal entfernt werden sollte, muss er wiederhergestellt werden“. Ob die WIR dieser Forderung im vollen Umfang nachkommen muss, wird das Gericht entscheiden. 

 :mad2:


----------



## Kampflamm

Screw them for removing the ornaments. Houses just look crappy w/o them.


----------



## Kampflamm

A project near the Hackesche Höfe


----------



## Patrick

http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00504/sh_stuck_BM_Berlin__504994g.jpg

great example of how plain ugly an empty facade looks compared to an ornamented one


----------



## GNU

Patrick said:


> http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00504/sh_stuck_BM_Berlin__504994g.jpg
> 
> great example of how plain ugly an empty facade looks compared to an ornamented one


Theyre both ornamented.
This is what happens when you take off the Stuck:

http://www.frankeimer.de/Modersohn Hellmig 007.jpg


----------



## Kampflamm

The pink house looks to be partially entstuckt though.


----------



## Patrick

that is what i meant, the upper right corner of the pink house is so empty, the color only changes a minimum (it can be worse, grey i.g.), compared to the lower left corner on the same building.


----------



## dklicious.

Removing such ornaments from old buildings is a crime against humanity. hno:


----------



## Unionstation13

they should restore them both to their former glory!


----------



## dklicious.

Massive update coming along! 










O² World
*Part of the Mediaspree project*

Click this link for images
Then click on 'Baustellenfotos 18.01.08'.

Click here for renders of the finished project.
Aussenansichten = exterior view, Innenansichten = interior view

Upper East Side Berlin
*Unter den Linden/Friedrichstraße*

This bulding gives the Friedrichstraße an even more urban look.








(c) Jo-King 2008

Webcam:









Rendering:









die mitte
*Alexanderplatz*

Webcam:









Rendering:








(c) Jo-King 2008

Jacob- und Wilhelm-Grimm-Zentrum
*Library of the Humboldt university*

Construction status:








(c) Jo-King 2008

Rendering:








(c) baunetz.de

Old government district
*gmp building and ministry for environment*

Rendering gmp bulding:









Construction status (September 07):








(c) Jo-King 2007

Rendering ministry for environment:








(c) Jo-King 2007


Construction status (September 07):








(c) Jo-King 2008

Berlin townhouses

Construction status (28/01/08)
Official Site

+New building, hotel school Berlin:










Fehrbelliner
*Appartments, Lofts, Flats*

Now under construction. Aaaaaaaaawesome project! 

Renderings/Impressions:

















(c) fehrbelliner.de

Palais Kolle Belle
*Appartments, Lofts, Flats*

Great project as well. Love those two (Fehrbelliner and Palais Kolle Belle).

Webcam:









Sketches:

















More of this, please. 

Parkquartier Chausseestraße
Construction work has started a few days ago.









Other projects currently U/C

BBI Airport 
Rossi Ruin
Spreedreieck

But all of them should be known to you (already posted in this thread).











Max Reinhardt Haus
*,Am Zirkus'*

Different renderings, but this seems to be the current one.
Construction will start in autumn 2008.









Hackesches Quartier
*Hackescher Markt Süd*

Renderings:
















(c) IVG Development GmbH

Zoofenster
*Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf*

This project has been pushed around for almost 15 years now.
Finally, this time with an investor from Dubai, construction work shall begin in 2008.
This month the investor wants to present his plans with the building.

Height: 118 meters

No one knows if this is still the current rendering, but maybe there will be
a new design for this project. Let's wait until the End of February and see what will happen.










Atlas Tower
*Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf*

Basically the same with the Atlas Tower.
Height: 118 meters as well.

Construction work shall also begin in 2008.









Atlas Tower on the left, Zoofenster on the right side.

The Cube
*Berlin-Hauptbahnhof (central station)*

New Deutsche Bahn headquarters.
Renderings:
















All Images (c) Vivico Real Estate

Scandic Hotel
*Potsdamer Platz*

Renderings:



























Quartier am Tacheles

Omg please build this one. :nuts:
Totally awesome project imo.










Possible Bombardier headquarters
*Eike Becker Architekten*

- building application submitted
- height: 120 meters

Renderings:
















(c) Eike Becker Architekten

Trumpet Tower (mini skyscraper)
*Alexanderplatz*

- chances of realization obviously less than zero :lol:

Renderings:


----------



## necrophagist

*Die Mitte*

location: Alexanderplatz
info: http://www.diemitte.info/


----------



## Kampflamm

US embassy almost finished


----------



## Kame

Nice photo. 

But US embassy still sucks. Poor Brandenburg Gate.


----------



## skyboi

^ Exactly the fotos is so vivid even with my cheap laptop I could see it nicely  btw I am looking forward to see the schimmelp feng haus building to be in Berlin picture in the future


----------



## erbse

*Potsdamer Platz: Medical center - Renders*

*"Otto Bock Medizin-Technik Kompetenzzentrum"*



necrophagist said:


> a smaller project, near Potsdamer Platz... center for medical/life sciences... seems to be made for presentational purposes
> 
> http://www.kompetenzzentrum-medizintechnik.de/


Some renders (taken from Otto Bock homepage):




























Should be completed in spring 2009.


----------



## Justme

Hmmm, I bet the Americans will want half that plaza closed off for security reasons when they open their embassy


----------



## Kaiser

Awesome Thread!

Berlin is indeed sexy!


----------



## WestTexan87

I just visited Berlin for the first time. I was VERY disappointed. 

And in my opinion, the US embassy looks nice. It doesn't throw your gaze off of the gate at all.


----------



## World 2 World

Wow Berlin:banana:

I was there last month and i luv the city so much. Especially the architectures, the old buildings blend perfectly with the new..

Go Berlin!!! I'll be back soon:banana:


----------



## Justme

WestTexan87 said:


> I just visited Berlin for the first time. I was VERY disappointed.


I'm interested in your opinion. Please give some more details at what you found dissapointing. I know it's not a beautiful city, but I do find it a very interesting one.


----------



## Darryl

Justme said:


> I'm interested in your opinion. Please give some more details at what you found dissapointing. I know it's not a beautiful city, but I do find it a very interesting one.


You took the words right out of my mouth. You just don't come on here and say "Berlin was VERY dissappointing" and then not explain. That's called trolling.

WestTexan87- Explain please?

One thing I don't really agree with though is this comment I keep seeing people making all the time about Berlin not being beautiful. While it certainly has it's ugly buildings/areas, there are also very beautiful areas in Berlin. I challenge anyone to walk Unter den Linden or the Kurfurstendamm or the Gendarmenmarkt (only three examples of many) and say Berlin is ugly. I know these are tourist areas, but they aren't just 2 buildings either, they are large areas. There are also many non-touristy residential areas in Berlin that are very beautiful. Every city has run down buildings and graffiti, etc... Maybe Berlin has a little more but what do you expect from a city that was bombed to oblivion in 1945 and then half of it run by the famously aesthetically-challenged Soviet Communists for decades until 1989!


----------



## Justme

Well, I wouldn't say Berlin is ugly. Certainly not. And it is getting more attractive all the time as the construction sites are filling in. By beauty, I am referring to a European perspective on architectural qualities as well as of cause geographic.

Berlin isn't on a beautiful expanse of water like Bergen, Stockholm, Sydney etc nor a particularly hilly region which can afford great views. There is nothing ugly about Berlin's geography, and in although it's main river is rather average, it is certainly nicer than what can be found in Rome. Add to that of cause the wonderful lakes, parks and forests in the suburban and metro area, it is quite pleasant. But beautiful... not really.

It also lacks, especially in the central area which was most damaged by WWII, the beautiful historical buildings that so typify a European city. It's this loss which for me at least places it firmly outside of the "Beautiful cities" category. 

But this doesn't mean it's ugly. And there are plenty of wonderful neighbourhoods around town which can be described as attractive. 

All that said, Berlin is my favourite German city. It sits in my mind with Paris, London and Barcelona as the cities I most miss and want to get back to.


----------



## Svartmetall

Darryl said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth. You just don't come on here and say "Berlin was VERY dissappointing" and then not explain. That's called trolling.
> 
> WestTexan87- Explain please?


Judging from Google Earth, Flikr and Panoramio images of his home town, methinks he is trolling. I'd hardly call Abilene a fount of beauty.


----------



## skytrax

great city


----------



## berlinophile

So what's going on then on the Alexanderstr. side of this new building on Alexander Platz? That side is one big concrete wall facing the main road which seems a bit odd to have at a major intersection like that. Are they going to maybe build one of the planned skyscrapers there?

If anyone is interested in more on the plans for Alexander Platz, the Berlin Senate Department for Urban Development has a good website on it. Its a rather long URL so here's a short one:

http://tinyurl.com/6cmau2


----------



## cecil.b

Berlin is a great city


----------



## city_thing

I agree. I love Berlin, it's an awesome place. I've never been so inspired by a city before, and I'd give anything to be able to live there.

German guys are so hot as well..... sigh! : /


----------



## Darryl

Yay! I read the cross is finally going back up on top of the Berliner Dom. It seemed like it was off for sooooo long and it looked ugly that way. I'm glad to know it's replaced now. :yes:


----------



## Kevlargeist

Looks so much more balanced now.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Are there any plans to restore the roof of the Berliner Dom to its original form, which was much more beautiful and architecturally balanced?

*This:*


Kevlargeist said:


> Looks so much more balanced now.


*vs. this:*










You can see what an impact the original roof made on the Berlin skyline in this image from 1939 (the Dom is on the left; the Stadtschloss is on the right):


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ That's a big one :drool:


----------



## city_thing

^^ What is that building for? I guess with 'Bundes' is the name is a Government building?


----------



## Justme

Wow, it's a building... about as run of the mill as one can get too.


----------



## goschio

city_thing said:


> ^^ What is that building for? I guess with 'Bundes' is the name is a Government building?


Its the new 'Federal Intelligence Service' headquarters.


----------



## erbse

*Tauentzien Street renovation*

Doing this again in case people don't read the German forum:


Darryl said:


> Can anyone tell us English speakers more about the plans for Tauentzien Str. between the Memorial Church and Wittenbergplatz? I read an article in German about it


That's the article:


> CITY WEST
> *Tauentzien wird zur Flanierpromenade ausgebaut*
> _Mittwoch, 10. Februar 2010 19:07 - Von Brigitte Schmiemann_
> 
> *Berlins Einkaufsmeile Nummer eins, die Tauentzienstraße, wird vom angestaubten Flair der 80er-Jahre befreit. Eine veränderte Verkehrsführung und ein neu gestalteter Mittelstreifen sollen künftig Fußgänger zum Bummeln einladen. Die Kosten: rund 610.000 Euro. Einen Teil davon muss die BVG zahlen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Foto: Bezirksamt Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf_
> Der neue Tauentzien: Vor allem der Mittelstreifen soll aufgewertet und für Fußgänger attraktiver werden


http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1254400/Tauentzien-wird-zur-Flanierpromenade-ausgebaut.html

They'll change the traffic routing and redesign the park stripe in the middle of the street.



> Will that cool sculpture still stay there?


Of course it'll stay, it's a sculptural icon.


That's how it looks today:








Source

They should also exchange the lamp posts in this area with the historical ones (famous Schupmann-Kandelaber) they have at Ku'Damm:








Source - Kranzlereck, historical candelabra by Ludwig Schupmann[/QUOTE]


----------



## erbse

Great progress at BBI (Berlin Brandenburg International Airport), now called *Willy Brandt International*:









Source - more photos there


Click for more update shots:
http://www.berlin-airport.de/images/Presse/BBI/Terminal/BBI_Jan_2010-11.jpg

http://www.berlin-airport.de/images/Presse/BBI/Terminal/BBI_Jan_2010-13.jpg

http://www.berlin-airport.de/images/Presse/BBI/Terminal/BBI_Jan_2010-14.jpg

http://www.berlin-airport.de/images/Presse/BBI/Terminal/BBI_Jan_2010-04.jpg

http://www.berlin-airport.de/images/Presse/BBI/Terminal/BBI_Jan_2010-01.jpg

http://www.berlin-airport.de/DE/Presse/Mediathek/Bildarchiv/BBI/Terminal/BBI_Jan_2010-10.html

http://www.berlin-airport.de/images/Presse/BBI/Terminal/BBI_Jan_2010-12.jpg


----------



## erbse

Recently reconstructed *Schinkelplatz* (a square just across the Berlin Cathedral and future City Palace - it's dedicated to the great German classicist/historicist architect Karl Friedrich Schinkel):































































Source: http://bausituation-dresden.blogspot.com/


----------



## erbse

*Zoofenster*

New rendering of *Zoofenster / Waldorf=Astoria Hotel* at Berlin KuDamm:








Source


Aerial view:








Source


Current progress of the 118m hotel tower:








Source


For more have a look at the Zoofenster thread.


----------



## scrollingit

Nice picture, keep them coming!


----------



## schum-ho

Isn't there are a lot of things going on in Berlin? I visited the city some weeks ago, cranes were everywhere. Where are the updates? :?


----------



## Wengisco

Yeah i keep asking myself the same question, i last visited the city in february, and i could see construction sites pretty much everywhere i went.


But i guess most of those sites are low profile projects that arent really worth updating about like smaller residential buildings and such. Or maybe a duplicate thread about Berlin exists? that would explain why there is so little activity in this thread though i haven't been able to find one myself ( the search function in here is really crappy).

would still appreciate construction updates from people who actually live in the city instead of just discussing project plans. I've seen a lot of projects throught the thread that really haven't been followed up on...


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You guys are right: there is a lot of contruction going on in Berlin, but somehow our forumers from Berlin don't update as much as forumers from other cities/countries do. Even in the Berlin thread (in German) there is only few update activity. Unfortunately. hno:

Too bad I'm living in the Netherlands at the moment, but as soon as I'm in Berlin again for a longer period, I'll do some updates.


----------



## Tiaren

You are right, theres actually a lot going on. Quite a few high profile projects too, like the new Berlin Brandenburg International Airport or the huuuge German Federal Intelligence Service headquarter, Museumisland, Zoofenster, Hackesche Quarter and soon Humboldtforum/City Palace, expansion of the Government Quarter, completion of Leipziger Platz and numerous smaller projects.
But Germans somehow don't tend to be that interested in their capital, or better said, don't seem to be interested to promote their capital.
Theres are some threads in the German section though:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=819

edit: GeneratorNL was faster. XD


----------



## miau

Wengisco said:


> Yeah i keep asking myself the same question, i last visited the city in february, and i could see construction sites pretty much everywhere i went.
> 
> 
> But i guess most of those sites are low profile projects that arent really worth updating about like smaller residential buildings and such. Or maybe a duplicate thread about Berlin exists? that would explain why there is so little activity in this thread though i haven't been able to find one myself ( the search function in here is really crappy).
> 
> would still appreciate construction updates from people who actually live in the city instead of just discussing project plans. I've seen a lot of projects throught the thread that really haven't been followed up on...



To answer your question and others...

There already is a very competent german forum for architecture, so people are less inclined to post here in SSC. you are right, there are and have been hundreds of 'low profile' projects, many gaps in the inner city district have finally been closed in the last two decades.


----------



## tg7

Nice.


----------



## rag1

Nice.


----------



## erbse

^ Damn those spammers. hno:



Considering Berlin: There really is something going on in the German capital now.
We'll introduce some great projects on the next page of this thread.


----------



## goschio

Construction of new midrise building has started:


> 13/07/2010
> *Berlin: Vivico launches work on Total headquarters*
> 
> *Today, Vivico Real Estate will begin excavation work for construction of the first office high-rise in the Europacity project opposite the main train station.* *The 69 m tall “Tour Total,” with around 18,000 sqm of gross above-ground floor space, is to serve as the German headquarters for the French petroleum concern, Total.* The contract for the structure's shell is to be awarded in October; *completion of the sustainable design is scheduled for the third quarter of 2012.* A silver certificate from the German Sustainable Building Council is being targeted. According to previous announcements, the investment volume amounts to approximately €70mn. During the coming 15 years, six urban quarters with a total usable area of some 600,000 sqm are to be developed on the around 40 hectare Europacity area located between Invalidenstrasse and Perleberger Strasse. One third of the space is projected for up to 1,800 apartments.


https://www.thomas-daily.de/news/ne...NJ_ndwxxUuNs;jsessionid=aaalPHB9dNJ_ndwxxUuNs









source: MOPO









source: BZ Berlin

construction webcam:
http://www.vivico.de/immobilien/objekte/quartier-europacity-berlin/total-tower/webcams.html


----------



## erbse

*Booming Berlin, ja!*

Great news for the *Alexanderplatz area* (see German thread)!

New projects planned at Alex (red), map:








Source: tagesspiegel.de


Fresh renderings of planned highrises, fitting the traditional early modern style of Alexanderplatz buildings:
_(the boxy one in the middle is already existing, that's the Park Inn Hotel built in GDR times)_


















Shopping / Hotel complex, glass roof between existing Kaufhof building and new buildings






















































Source: HH Vision / *tagesspiegel.de* - Design by Till Sattler (Cologne architect)



Another traditional modernist highrise just around the corner (at Stralauer Strasse), construction starts soon, ought to be finished by the end of 2012 (see German thread):









Source: tagesspiegel.de - Design by Kuehn Malvezzi architects

It's a hotel with 170 rooms and 13'000 sqm of shops.


----------



## erbse

_edit_


----------



## BG_PATRIOT




----------



## Wunderknabe

Interesting video, thanks for that.


----------



## erbse

Some decent stuff posted on SSP:



khazars said:


> Prado, Sophie-Charlotte, Bauhaus-Living has already started construction.
> 
> 
> Linien str/Rucker str 217/216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://livingbauhaus.com/Linienstrasse
> 
> 
> Another new build on Linien str summer 2010 by Khaz!


----------



## Arrrgh

Cool, I love Berliner architecture!


----------



## miau

what in particular? 

The modern (and controversal) Berliner Klassik?


----------



## 2rc1

I will post it here but it also applies to Frankfurt and other German cities



> *German Breweries Have a Second Round*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sternecker Brewery will be renovated into condos. Here, a rendering of the project, to be completed in 2013._
> 
> Germany is famous for its beer, but its breweries are becoming an attraction to real-estate investors in their own right.
> 
> As breweries consolidate and older properties become obsolete, investors are snapping them up to convert to other uses, primarily residential. About 20 breweries are being redeveloped in Hamburg, Frankfurt, Berlin and other cities, with many more projects already completed.
> 
> Developers are being drawn to these properties by the attractive tax breaks in Germany for redeveloping historic buildings as well as the locations of the industrial brewery complexes. Built in the 19th and early 20th centuries near water for ice and cooling, many of them are in the middle of well-developed areas of cities.
> 
> At the same time, these projects reflect the growing strength of the German housing market, which has sparked new development throughout the country. In 2009, the latest figures available, building permits were already beginning to rise, going to 177,570 from 174,691 in 2008.
> 
> That was still below the 247,793 permits issued in 2006, but market experts say development has steadily risen since 2009, as financing has become more widely available. Developers can borrow as much as 70% to 75% of a project's cost, according to Julius Stinauer, a senior consultant in residential research for Jones Lang LaSalle.
> 
> Sales of apartment buildings to investors also are strong. Transaction volume hit €3 billion ($4.21 billion) last year, and this year investors are on track to double that amount, according to Jones Lang.
> 
> Currently, about 30% to 40% of residential projects under construction will be rented, while the rest will sell individual units as condominiums. The rental-apartment market in big cities is tight, with vacancy rates typically around 3%, or even lower in high-demand areas of the big cities.
> 
> One of the most successful past brewery redevelopments is the "Kulturbrauerei," or culture brewery, in Berlin, a multiuse project with 40 tenants, including retail, restaurants, clubs and a movie theater. The complex of red-brick buildings from the mid-1800s, reopened about 10 years ago, is one of the biggest night-life attractions in Berlin, with clubs open all night. In the winter, the owners set up a German Christmas market, drawing people for mulled wine and sausage. The developer, TLG Immobilien, also maintained the original look of the brewery, keeping old, painted signs marking the different buildings.
> 
> The latest crop of brewery developments also are mixed use, but with a more residential focus. In Nuremberg, a project at the Tucher brewery will leave the water tower as a centerpiece, but the developer, KIB Group, will tear down most of the old buildings. It will build 600 to 700 residential units in the forms of condominiums, lofts and town houses, along with a day care and retail and restaurant space.
> 
> Residential units will be both for sale and for rent. One of the historical buildings that KIB will save will be converted into offices, apartments and a restaurant with a beer garden, says Frank Tzatik, a manager with the firm.
> 
> In a trendy part of Frankfurt called Sachsenhausen, developers are working on a plan to build about 700 residential units, offices and a day-care center on an old brewery site, along with redeveloping the skyline-dominating Henninger tower, which used to hold grain during the brewing process. The developer, Actris AG, declined to elaborate on the project.
> 
> In Berlin, there are eight brewery-conversion projects underway, according to Savills research, a reflection of huge demand for renovated rental apartments in the trendy eastern and more industrial parts of the city. While rents in Berlin are still the lowest of major German cities, they increased from an average of 78 U.S. cents a square foot at the beginning of 2008 to 94 cents a square foot at the end of last year, according to Jones Lang.
> 
> Two of the Berlin projects are by GrundStein, a developer specializing in renovating historical properties. The first, the Sternecker brewery built in 1885, will have 46 condos for sale, all located on Berlin's Weissen lake, with easy access to the beach and docks. Units cost from $352.40 to $430.71 a square foot.
> 
> The second project is similar, with 66 units ranging in size from 538 square feet to 1,615 square feet. The residential condo units will be in four different buildings built as part of the Schultheiss brewery in 1857. Units will cost between $377.20 and $469.87 a square foot.
> 
> GrundStein is seeing interest from both individual buyers looking for a place to live and investors hoping to buy a few units to rent out. Both sets of investors are attracted to the property in part because of the tax breaks associated with a historically protected building, says Claudia Germandi, a spokesman for GrundStein.
> 
> "These breweries, they're really old, they don't look that great right now," says Ms. Germandi. But, once renovated, the living spaces are very desirable—tall ceilings, loft-like floor plans and wooden details. She says those types of apartments get snapped up quickly.
> 
> "It's difficult to find good apartments" in Berlin, she adds. "The market is tight."


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303654804576341621613004988.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## PortoNuts

Berlin has some of the best lowrise and medium-rise architecture I've seen. Its modern buildings are sleek, sophisticated and elegant.


----------



## Arrrgh

miau said:


> what in particular?
> 
> The modern (and controversal) Berliner Klassik?


If that's the 'retro' architecture that's being built all over the city, yes I do


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

*Berlin | Berlin Brandenburg Airport "Willy Brandt" (BER)*

Берлин fück ja!



maxbubble72 said:


> *Blick ins Terminal:*
> 
> 
> *Südpier*
> 
> *Hauptpier* Im Hintergrund sieht man deutlich, wie die Fluggastbrücke für den A380 herausragt.
> 
> *Fluggastbrücke A380*
> 
> *AirportCity*
> 
> *Terminal*
> 
> 
> *Terminal Innen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Terminal Food Court*


----------



## erbse

The new Berlin Airport is quite impressive and I really like the timeless design. It will be a reference for future airport designs for sure.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Leipziger Platz 12 (former Wertheim department store)*

Some pics from the 1st of August taken by me:

01.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019196710/in/photostream

02.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019192528/in/photostream

03.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019188084/in/photostream

04.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019185264/in/photostream

05.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018630329/in/photostream

06.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019177494/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Zoofenster (Waldorf-Astoria hotel)*

Some new pics of this 118m highrise in West-Berlin (all pics taken by me on the 2nd of August):

01.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018124101/in/photostream

02.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018115883/in/photostream

03.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018661624/in/photostream

04. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018109937/in/photostream

05. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018656146/in/photostream

06.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018100359/in/photostream

07.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018211549/in/photostream

08.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018217565/in/photostream


----------



## Vlad8

a lot of things going on in Berlin.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Melb_aviator

I love Berlin. Great city, and I have great memories of being there, even after catching the worst flu while there :lol:

The Bauhaus style really makes Berlin special, with its own signiture design element. The other modern design forms going up look like they could be anywhere, but mixed in with the signiture style, it comes together well.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

> *Startups set sights on Berlin as technology hub*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters Life!) - Drawn by creative talent and a young, international workforce, entrepreneurs are increasingly choosing Berlin as a launching pad for internet start-ups, companies and industry observers say.
> 
> While none of Germany's top 30 companies are based in the city, its low costs and highly qualified labor pool have laid the groundwork for what many hope could develop into Europe's technology hub.
> 
> "Berlin is currently the hottest city in the European startup scene," Matthias Schrader, chief executive of SinnerSchrader one of Europe's biggest digital media agencies and chairman of the annual "Next" conference, told Reuters.
> 
> "Berlin has the perfect mix of creative potential, technical talent, low living costs and cosmopolitan flair -- a combination that exists nowhere else," he added.
> 
> A government report in June showed that Berlin is Germany's top location for innovative start-ups in the information and communication technology (ICT) field, beating the much wealthier cities Munich, Stuttgart and Hamburg.
> 
> One such company, Soundcloud, an online music sharing platform with millions of users including musicians Bjork, Foo Fighters and 50 Cent -- was founded by two Swedes drawn to the German capital.
> 
> Co-founder Alexander Ljung said the company, which opened in 2007, has seen its user numbers grow to 5 million users, and has no problems attracting qualified staff.
> 
> Mike Butcher, editor of trade publication TechCrunch Europe, said this is not surprising as Berlin is affordable and has a multilingual workforce that speaks English -- an extra incentive for investors.
> 
> "Start-ups which are getting visibility tend to have more of an international footprint and therefore attract the interest of the Silicon Valley venture capital community," he added.
> 
> U.S. actor Ashton Kutcher and pop singer Madonna's manager Guy Oseary turned heads in the tech industry when they invested an undisclosed amount in Soundcloud this summer.
> 
> Other venture capitalists known for involvement include Web heavyweights like Benchmark Capital, Index Ventures and Accel who have invested in Research Gate, a German idea exchange platform for scientists which also chose Berlin.
> 
> "Benchmark actually told us to go either to Berlin or San Francisco," Ijad Madisch, ResearchGates' founder who has just recently celebrated hitting 1 million users. Facing heavyweight competition in San Francisco, he said the choice was easy.
> 
> "Berlin has got lots of developers and overall costs are lower here," he said. "Thanks to the city's international crowd, we can find suitable people who speak multiple languages."
> 
> Along with the other international startups like Soundcloud and Wooga, Europe's largest developer of online social games, Madisch believes that Berlin has reached a critical mass that will help draw in more companies, German and international.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/05/us-germany-startups-idUSTRE7741MS20110805


----------



## Ephesus29

My wife and I spent 4 days in Berlin (toooo shooort) during our Bohemian tour in August. We were stunned how beautiful the city of Berlin is. It sure is catching up now with the rest of European cities in terms of develoment since the reunification. The development of Potsdamer Platz is a prime example. Specially the Sonny Center, with its unique tent-like roof, is literally a highlight at flourishing Platz. The Filmhaus Museum, offices and apartments are all built with glass and steel structure that embodies lightness, dynamism and unstoppable energy. And in the middle of it all is the Marlene Dietrich square, which is equally stunningly welcoming to everyone. Another structure in today's Berlin modernity is the New Haupbonhoff along the Spree River. The outside glass construction gives a transparent impression. 

I just hope that all the modern building would be cohesively build with the rest of all iconic and old buildings in the city. Would be great if there is a 3-4 podium that would replicate/emulate the existing structures in the city as an anchor of a hirise building.


----------



## Xorcist

Kronprinzengärten
































http://www.kronprinzengaerten.de/#/de i like the video

Total Tower 70m















by Smart Mike DAF







by Smart Mike DAF

Mercedes-Benz Vertrieb Deutschland 50m


----------



## goschio

Kronprinzengärten looks really nice. Wow.


----------



## DanielG!

Kronprinzengärten :drool:

What's the zone of the project?, it's really beautiful.

PS. I'm loving the simplicity of the Total Tower, LOVE the Berlin modernist and contemporary architecture.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
_Kronprinzengärten_ is located right in the (eastern) city centre, very close to _Unter den Linden_.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Berlin moves up on Europe's more lauded capitals*
> 
> The appeal of property in Germany's premier city is outstripping London and Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London or Paris; Paris or London? Which of these two is Europe's greatest city?
> 
> The debate has gone on for decades, if not centuries, we never get the definitive answer and probably never will. But I'd like to throw in a leftfield choice, the German capital of Berlin.
> 
> Right at the centre of the continent – Berlin is 45 minutes from the Polish border, a few hours from Vienna and eight from Rome. It's the home of the German government, the most important in Europe, and is this year on course to attract more international visitors than Paris. It's a city which, two decades after the Berlin Wall fell and following a tumultuous and troubled century, feels more and more as if its time is finally coming. From the café culture, to the iconic buildings of previous Reichs, the seemingly endless art galleries and museums and the old west and eastern centres of the city, Berlin is abuzz with possibilities.
> 
> About 3.4 million people live in greater Berlin – less than half the population of London – but this is set to grow with a continued influx of government departments and business headquarters. All this spells potentially good news for property investors who have a little wider perspective than the classic home in the sun with golf course access.
> 
> "This is an entirely different sell for overseas property investors. With the home in the sun, the question is always what do you do on the third week. With a city like Berlin there is such variety for those looking to settle and real opportunities to tap into the burgeoning professional rental market," said Alex Upson, a director of Cluttons Resorts which is marketing several major developments in Berlin (www.cluttonsresorts.com).
> 
> And the rental market dominates in Berlin. Only 16 per cent of Berliners are owner-occupiers compared with nearly 45 per cent in Germany as a whole and close to 70 per cent in the UK. According to Germany's biggest estate agent, Engel & Volkers, property owners can expect an average rental yield of between 6 and 7 per cent, which means that within 15 years the original investment is paid for. This compares favourably with most overseas property investment which tends to be very seasonal and fashions in holidaymaking.
> 
> "Most hope that overseas property investment will financially wash its face. However, Berlin property tends to offer much more," Mr Upson added. This is attracting buyers, according to Nicolas Jeissing, the managing director of Engel & Volkers. He said: "We have seen a lot of interest from foreign buyers such as the Chinese, British and even of late the Greeks. We are currently building about 5,000 units a year and that is far too few for the numbers of professionals coming into Berlin. This is having an upward pressure on rents."
> 
> Prices in Berlin are a fraction of those in London and Paris even in the very best areas. Prices are calculated by the square metre which can make comparisons difficult, but with even a very high-end development in the centre the prices rarely rise above €7,000-8,000 (£6,000-£6,800) per square metre. This means that new-build large one-bed or small two-bed flats can be had in the range of €300,000-450,000. Second-hand flats in good but not prime areas of the capital can range from €2,000-4,000 per square metre. Good luck trying to get those sorts of prices in Kensington and Chelsea or just off the Champs-Elysées. However, prices are rising: Engels & Volkers reckons by 7 per cent this year and the central district of Mitte by an eye-catching 14 per cent.
> 
> It's in Mitte – on the banks of the river Spree and next to the famous Berliner Ensemble, once the stomping ground of playwright Bertolt Brecht – that Yoo Berlin is being built by Zurich-based Peach property group (www.peachestates.com). The 10-storey building will contain 87 apartments with one to four bedrooms. With interiors inspired by the French designer Philippe Starck, the development will be ready in spring 2013 and brings luxury at well below prime London prices.
> 
> "Flats will start at €388,000 and rise to €2.89m for cityscape views. Gardens will also be available for some flats and it's within a short walk of the buzzing cafés and bars as well as the Reichstag and governmental HQ," said Marcus Spielberger, the relationship manager at Peach Property Group.
> 
> Another development is the Charleston, located in the bustling Potsdamer Platz, just five minutes' walk from the Brandenburg Gate.
> 
> The Charleston was inspired by the great apartment buildings of New York (www.berlin-capital.com). The apartments have the facilities of a luxury hotel with 24-hour concierge, a swimming pool, whirlpool, sauna, solarium and fitness club. Apartment sizes range from 130sqm to 319sqm and cost from €599,000 to €2.19m.
> 
> There are downsides to buying in Berlin and Germany as a whole, of course. Buying fees are far higher than in the UK, so bank on between 10-12 per cent of the purchase price. Capital gains tax may be due on any profit and, what's more, tenants have protected rights in Berlin. This means that they can stay in situ as long as they want with increases capped by the city authorities – no more than 20 per cent over three years is the current cap.
> 
> However there are ways around such tight tenancy laws. "If you buy a good property in the centre, then there are real opportunities to rent to companies who then house employees. And because this is an agreement involving a business the tenancy laws don't apply," said Tim Bogen, a property specialist at Berlin Capital Investments.
> 
> There is also one elephant in the room, the fate of the euro. A general collapse of the single currency could be a disaster for the eurozone economy and anyone investing their sterling, at least in the short term. However, any moves to a eurozone with fewer members centred on Germany could lead to a rapid appreciation of the currency against sterling, leaving investors quids in.
> 
> Longer term, though, the key for investors is going to be whether or not Berlin as a city takes its place among the highest echelon of Europe's cities. The odds look better than ever.


http://www.independent.co.uk/money/...-on-europes-more-lauded-capitals-6275227.html


----------



## Xorcist

"Domus at Spittelmarkt" construction will start soon...









http://ziegert-immobilien.de/projekte/seydelstr/index.php


----------



## Tiaren

^^
One can't have enough Patzschke in Berlin.  Best architects in town!


----------



## Sid Vicious

very nice! I hope I will there in 3 years.


----------



## goschio

This is how all new construction in Germany should look like. Just beautifuk.


----------



## durden5573

^^^^ Love it! Truly timeless design, very functional with big windows and terraces - More developments should look like this. Nice work Berlin!


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

I like low-rise projects in Paris and London better.. please don't get me wrong.. Berlin is a very great city :colgate:


----------



## Xorcist

just finished residential buildings in the district of Prenzlauer Berg:
(...)

Prenzlauer Bogen:
(...)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Top architecture in Berlin :applause:


----------



## Xorcist

revitalization of the old Boetzow Brewery side in Prenzlauer Berg. 23 000 squaremetres will be transformed into hotels, flats, stores, lofts, restaurants, offices and galleries. Otto Bock will invest more than 100 million euros into the project. 









http://www.boetzowberlin.de/


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! seems amaizing!!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Seriously? Wow...HUGE project!!!


----------



## erbse

Über-awesome! Go Berlin! :applause:


----------



## DanielG!

Looks SO amazing :drool:


----------



## KrauseGlucke

Not my style! And in my opinion it does not fit to the context of Prenzlauer Berg...hno:


----------



## goschio

Wow nice, looks like UFO. Well done Berlin.


----------



## Xorcist

Washingtonplatz: 
unfortunately they redesigned the "office-cube". construction will start in 2012, 43m (12 floors), office space and shops.
new design:









old design:


----------



## DanielG!

The new design is way better.


----------



## Xorcist

old design again: 








and video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js_WLpx0Kkg


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

A long article but has a nice perspective about the start-up scene in Berlin :cheers:



> *Why Berlin is poised to be Europe’s new tech hub*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the visual opulence of Paris, Berlin feels almost dowdy. Drab and dark, the city hardly comes across as one of the great capitals of the world. A city’s importance on a global stage is measured typically by the size and scope of its airport: Shanghai, New York, London, Los Angeles, Frankfurt and Paris are good examples.
> 
> Berlin’s Tegel Airport reminds me of another airport from my childhood in India. It is small – very unlike the city, which itself is sprawling and a collection of many neighborhoods. It doesn’t take very long for me to conclude that Berlin is one of the most un-German of German cities. That, it turns out, is its curse and its charm.
> 
> Earlier this year, Alexander Ljung, co-founder and chief executive officer, of SoundCloud and Christophe Maire, founder & chief executive, of e-book services company Txtr, separately invited me to visit Berlin. Their argument: something exciting is going on in Germany’s post-unification capital. It is, they insisted, beginning to attract talent and is becoming home to many new technology startups.
> 
> [FULL ARTICLE HERE]


http://gigaom.com/2011/12/27/why-berlin-is-poised-to-be-europes-new-tech-hub/


----------



## Kampflamm

The brickwork looks nice but the upper part looks like a modernized commieblock.


----------



## Xorcist

ThyssenKrupp: new office building representing the company in the german capital, just in the historical center of Berlin, next to the "new" palace (which will be reconstructed in 2013). The building will be 26m high.


----------



## thun

Absolutely horrible. At least at that location. hno:


----------



## Xorcist

well i´m not sure...the area is very special, historical, indeed, but i guess between all this reconstructed stuff some modern glass building could be quite interessting.... btw this building stood there until WWII, it used to be a hotel, called "the red palace" (rotes schloß)...


----------



## PortoNuts

Xorcist said:


> revitalization of the old Boetzow Brewery side in Prenzlauer Berg. 23 000 squaremetres will be transformed into hotels, flats, stores, lofts, restaurants, offices and galleries. Otto Bock will invest more than 100 million euros into the project.


It looks like a space ship.


----------



## DanielG!

I like the design of the ThyssenKrupp, that zone would be perfect with a few more trees.


----------



## El_Greco

thun said:


> Absolutely horrible. At least at that location. hno:


I disagree, if they dont mess up the cladding, then this could be a very sexy building.


----------



## rychlik

thun said:


> Absolutely horrible. At least at that location. hno:


Have to agree. Suits a different architectural environment.


----------



## Avalanix

Sorry but the buildings are looking just awful especially the ones by patzschke. They quite look like social housings and have nothing to do with great architecture. If you really want some real quality architects you should visit graft archtects site. Patzschke is the worst! I quite like the thyssen one though.


----------



## goschio

Disgusting thing they want to plant there. Shame on thyssen krupp. hno:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Berlin Cracks the Startup Code*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a rainy day in March 2011, Ciarán O’Leary and two colleagues crammed into a Berlin taxi and raced for the station to catch a train back to Hamburg. While snaking through the city streets, it hit him: Leaving Berlin was a bad idea. “We looked at each other and knew in that moment that we’d be crazy not to move here,” says O’Leary, a partner at the German venture capital firm Earlybird. “There was just so much happening—founders everywhere, in every bar, cafe, every corner.”


full article: http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-04-12/berlin-cracks-the-startup-code


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Siebentausendzweihundertvierundfünfzig thumbs up about the project :cheers:



Dr_Cosmo said:


> BER - Berlin Brandenburg Airport Willy Brandt
> 
> Pics from 15th march:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainpier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source and Copyright: Berlin Airports (Photos by Alexander Obst and Marion Schmieding)


----------



## erbse

*Atlas Tower at Zoo: Prep beginning in fall 2012, completion in 2015*

Good news for Berlin's *Atlas Tower* project 


According to this article & gallery of the Berliner Zeitung:

The demolition of the remaining parts of the Schimmelpfeng-Haus will start in autumn 2012.
The completion of the Atlas Tower is scheduled for 2015.
Constructor of the 119m highrise will be the STRABAG Real Estate.
Investment of ~250 million Euro.
The STRABAG applied for a permit for apartment construction there, so we might see an apartment tower rise next to Zoofenster and the Memorial Church in City West.

At the website of the STRABAG, the Langhof design is still shown. Good news imho, as I like the concept.

One of the known renders:









Source: www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de


----------



## Wunderknabe

Good news for sure, but I will believe it just, only when the construction begins.


However, time for some highrise projects at Alexanderplatz to be announced


----------



## moustache

Great building !!


----------



## erbse

@Wunderknabe: Indeed, remaining skeptical here doesn't sound like a bad idea.

Regarding Alex highrises: We had a zillion of announcements. It's time for constructions! But I'd rather see some great designs and a new masterplan evolve than have some short-sighted investor boxes at the square.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Berlin’s Startup Innovators Create A Factory To Call Their Own*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chapter in the history of technology startups, or perhaps more a book, that will be dedicated to Berlin. As with other cities, but particularly those that, in 2012, are attracting what I like to call The International Brigade of startup entrepreneurs, Berlin is plowing its own path… its own, distinct, ecosystem. But there is something uniquely Berlin about how this history is playing out. For if this were the Middle Ages, we’d be talking that time when the villagers began demanding more rights from the feudal, Teutonic knights. Perhaps rising up to reclaim their destiny. Just as Berlin started out with a handful of entrepreneurs dominating the scene – sometimes unwilling to share the wealth with their serfs in the field – now a new wave is bringing a new, collaborative and organic approach.
> 
> To that end, this new wave has already begin to manifest itself physically. Two years ago, on a winter’s day in Berlin, I sat in a coffee shop with Alexander Ljung and David Noël of SoundCloud talking about this new breed of startups. “We’re mentoring each other. It’s starting to happen,” said Ljung, excitedly. Then, earlier this year, I met a man sitting behind me at a dinner in Munich. He tapped me on the shoulder. “I have something to show you,” he said. I turned around and he proceeded to show me pictures of a giant building that sat on the old border of East and West Berlin. “We’re building a factory,” he said, with a smile. This week, that ‘factory’ breaks cover.
> 
> JMES Investments, a Berlin based Angel and Seed Investor has partnered with a large property company, s+p Real Estate, and together with private investors, have have acquired and begun to develop an 8,500 square-meter office building. It stands on the site of the former Oswald Brauerei building in Berlin’s central Mitte district (on Rheinsberger Strasse, at the corner with Brunnenstrasse, here). The space will become a new tech hub comprising a startup incubator and accelerator programs with office space for Berlin’s ‘most successful’ – as they call it – startups.
> 
> JMES, an Angel and Seed Investor currently has a portfolio of just under 20 companies. Its team comprises investors Udo Schloemer, Sascha Gechter, Marc Brucherseifer, Andreas Hoffmann and Simon Schaefer have recently invested in Silicon Allee, Moped and Monoqi amongst others.
> 
> “We are creating a campus where startups can learn from each other and use collective knowledge to overcome early stage hurdles,” says Simon Schaefer, partner at JMES, and also the man I met in Munich.
> 
> The idea of the factory is no doubt familiar to anyone following the startup scene. The idea is to bring together successful entrepreneurs, early stage startups and ideas into one space. But alongside the offices and a large conference area will be a fitness room, basketball court, restaurant and a deli and – this is Berlin after all – an art gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a total of 5 stories and 85,00 square-meters of space on the site of the former wall separating East from West Berlin, The Factory is a clear statement of intent. Just as Google’s new Campus building in London’s Shoreditch is attracting satellite offices from tech startups, The Factory aims to be a the heart of Berlin’s new scene.
> 
> Crucially, the aim is to involve the startup scene outside the building. “This concept will not be formed by investors, but rather the scene itself,” says Schaefer.
> 
> To that end, the first tenant late this year will be, appropriately enough, SoundCloud, which moves its Berlin Headquarters to the new location,
> 
> Alexander Grosse, VP Engineering for SoundCloud, says: ‘The Factory will provide us with an environment that reflects the culture and working ethic of SoundCloud; one that fosters collaboration, innovation, creativity and development.”
> 
> However, I have to ask, what is the catch? It sounds all a little too good to be true, for those involved at least.
> 
> Will The Factory take equity in residents? What is the deal for startups? Do they just get space or what?
> 
> “Of course we have the network for a great financing round for startups,” Schaefer tells me, “but every founder, idea or deal will be treated differently. We do not want to narrow ourselves into incubation or acceleration. Every option should all be possible.”
> 
> He plans to make sure Berlin’s existing network of Entrepreneurs and Angels can participate in The Factory, such as Christophe Maire, Dario Suter, and now, even Founders like Alex Ljung, who themselves are investing here and there in startups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly a grand vision. In London it took the giant Google to buy a lease and renovate an entire office building, such is the expense involved in taking space less than a mile from the city’s wealthy financial district. In Berlin it takes the will of some far-sighted property developed and angel investors to have a vision for a place that at one time singularly divided Eastern and Western Europe.
> 
> It’s now up to The Factory to make the Berlin network sing and hum in a way only a physical space can.
> 
> The new wave just got real.


http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/25/berlins-startup-innovators-create-a-factory-to-call-their-own/


----------



## erbse

Cool project! kay:


*A general question:*

I'd like to see some projects in Potsdam showcased. Such as the castle and other reconstruction projects. (Here's a reference)

Do you think Potsdam should get an own, independent city thread or should we post the projects at this Berlin thread?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

^^

IMO, keep it in the Berlin thread because the thread does not get too many updates and this will help it stay up top.


----------



## Minsk

*German architects exploit the Berlin cityscape by framing views and reflecting surroundings*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19633


----------



## El_Greco

Thats very cool!


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful photos!


----------



## el palmesano

amaizing bulding!


----------



## zazo1

This spanish hotel brand has super cool hotels everywhere . this is really nice, following the soul of the company.


----------



## Xorcist

Also inside the hotel is really great: 









































































all pictures from kontraplan...


----------



## cameronpaul

thun said:


> Absolutely horrible. At least at that location. hno:


Absolutely agree. Could not be more out of place for that location The so called modernists will think it's "cool" and then a few years down the line it will be reviled just as the 60's and 70's junk is today when they disfigure an historic area of a city. This is a key area for preservation/restoration/rebuilding of Berlin and commn sense should prevail but there is always some arrogant **** wanting to put their stamp on things.


----------



## el palmesano

zazo said:


> This spanish hotel brand has super cool hotels everywhere . this is really nice, following the soul of the company.


spanish?? oh great!!I didn't know that!


----------



## Xorcist

new apartment building finished in the Mitte district...pretty cool building:



















































































pictures from J. Mayer H. Berlin Architekten


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Holy crap! This building is so nice kay:


----------



## el palmesano

¬¬ 

you are just showing this buildings to make us feel envy!


----------



## Tiaren

Actually nicer than I expected! 
This thread should be updated much more often. There's so much happening in Berlin.
People might think Berlin is dead, judging this thread...


----------



## Groningen NL

> This thread should be updated much more often. There's so much happening in Berlin.
> People might think Berlin is dead, judging this thread...


You are right. Berlin is such a interesting city, but this thread is pretty dead :bash:


----------



## Xorcist

i´ll try to update this thread in the next few days with some fresh pictures and projects....

Leipziger Platz no. 12, currently under construction and really a huge construction site...



btw: the concrete structure in the middle of the construction site is the tunnel of the subwayline U2


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!! these project is amazing!!


----------



## erbse

Thanks a lot for your efforts Xorcist! Keep up the good work! kay:


The Jürgen Mayer H. apartment building in Mitte indeed turned out better than expected.


----------



## Xorcist

Agromex-Group is planning 3 highrise buildings (office, appartments and shops), located at the Spree river. An architectural competition just started, final results can be expected in August:


----------



## ZZ-II

finally some highrise-plans again . Berlin really needs alot more towers!


----------



## Xorcist

there is right now a small highrise (60m) under construction at the Media-Spree area, near O2-World:

Mercedes-Benz Vertrieb:


----------



## erbse

Thanks for the updates!

Did they change the design of Tour Total? I had some more shifted, vital facade in mind.

The initial concept:









Source: http://www.propertunities.de/referenzen/consulting/bau/tour-total-berlin.html


----------



## Xorcist

^^ no they didn´t... as you can see on this picture ( a bit older):


----------



## Tiaren

Atlas Tower (119m) will start construction this year as well.


----------



## Isek

But still Berlin remains the city within Europe having the largest potential of future highrise development.


----------



## Сталин

Isek said:


> But still Berlin remains the city within Europe having the largest potential of future highrise development.


 Just highrises, no supertalls.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
He clearly said "highrise", didn't he?
But thanks for pointing that out for the extra dumb.


----------



## Xorcist

Fellini Residences:










just finished residential buildings at the Luisenstadt quarter

Beuth Höfe at Luisenstadt quarter:


----------



## Xorcist

Friedrichshain, 
Parkquartier Dolziger, construction started in january:



















http://www.parkquartier-dolziger.de/tl_files/PQD/galerie/fullsize/4.jpg[/IM

[IMG]http://www.parkquartier-dolziger.de/tl_files/PQD/galerie/fullsize/6.jpg





























Casa Onda, also in Friedrichshain, construction started last month:










Another huge project (35mio €) in Friedrichshain will start this october: 
MY Berlin with about 154 appartements:









(c) Kondor Wessels


----------



## Minsk

So beautiful residential buildings! *Xorcist*, danke für das Update


----------



## Tiaren

Yeah, thanks very much!


----------



## el palmesano

great buildings


----------



## El_Greco

I like the variety, but architecture could be more adventurous and bold.


----------



## Groningen NL

Thanks for the updates leute


----------



## erbse

*Kronprinzengärten on their way!*

I'm glad to announce the construction start of the posh project near the new Berlin Castle - the *Kronprinzengärten* (German thread)! 

The site is now fenced off and the ground plates of the former parking lot are ripped out.

The project's website: *www.kronprinzengärten.de* (English)

The site from above (behind and right next to the church "Friedrichswerdersche Kirche", above where some trees are standing):








_Source: morgenpost.de_


Renderings of the mainly residential buildings:









_Source: http://www.immobilien-up2date.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/berlin-luxuswohnungen-bild-bauwert.jpg_









_http://www.swifter-cms.de/v3.0/cms_...opri_haeuser_wohnhaus_11_1440x900px-1_gen.jpg_

Pools on top, baby! :smug:








_http://www.bauwert.de/tl_files/Fotos/Aktuelles/Berlin/kronprinzessinnen/kronprinzengaerten.jpg_

Footprint:








_http://www.kronprinzengaerten.de/website/images/ensemble/ensembleMap_de.png_

The whole quarter from above:








_Source: http://www.kronprinzengaerten.de/de/buildings_


----------



## Xorcist

Construction of the *Achilleion* project (4 buildings/47 apartments) near the famous Kurfürstendamm will start this summer:





Patzschke & Partner Architekten GbR | Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH

construction of the project *Am Lokdepot* in the district of Kreuzberg just started:










pictures: am Lokdepot


----------



## Art Victim

*Berlin. Memoria Urbana. Reconstruction Bethlehemskirche. Juan Garaizabal*

Bethlehemskirche, the church built for the 18th century bohemian inmigrants in the Mitte District, BERLIN, and destroyed by bombing in 1943








This is an art work by the Spanish artist Juan Garaizabal that recovers its magnificent story/volume at the original place/size








I find it completely revolutionary. 
This is how it looks by nightby night:

















Bravo!


----------



## Art Victim




----------



## Art Victim




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*Willy Brandt Berlin Brandenburg International Airport*



Dr_Cosmo said:


>


...


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Looks great :cheers:


----------



## goschio

They are 24/7 on drugs anyway. Good they get removed.


----------



## Xorcist

*The Square³* in the Berlin district of Hohenschoenhausen. Moritz Group plans a mixture of office space, restaurants, apartments, a shopping center and a hotel. the tower will be about 118m. Costs of the project will be about 450 million €.










(C) Moritz-Gruppe GmbH | LAVA


----------



## Xorcist

New Turkish embassy officially inaugurated


----------



## Xorcist

*The Square³ * just found a bigger rendering of the project


(C) Moritz-Gruppe GmbH | LAVA


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great, seems amazing!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Platoon Kunsthalle Berlin / Platoon Cultural Development*
> 
> Architects: Platoon Cultural Development
> Location: Berlin, Germany
> Area: 435 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photographs: Courtesy of Platoon Kunsthalle Berlin


http://www.archdaily.com/302707/platoon-kunsthalle-berlin-platoon-cultural-development/


----------



## erbse

^ Any idea if that project is privately funded? Then I'm approving.


----------



## erbse

New building blocks in front of Berlin's Central Station ahead, this time with some quality architecture (supposedly):












*Project at Europacity by CA-Immo*

22 000 m²
EUR 70 mln. investment
Architect: Moritz Auer (Auer + Weber Architects)
Height of 30m


Source (German article): http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/e...rdeckt-bausuende-am-hauptbahnhof/7518404.html


----------



## erbse

Demolition progress for the site of *Upper West (Atlas Tower)* project at Berlin Zoo / memorial church:



Ludi said:


>


Renders:


















Source: LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


----------



## erbse

The huge project *Wertheim / Leipziger Platz 12* close to Potsdamer Platz is progressing at a fast pace.









by user Ludi


Overview rendering:








http://www.leipzigerplatz12.de/
See German thread


And on the official website, there's a pretty smooth new video of the Wertheim mall, showcasing interiors, panorama views of the outside, and more 

*http://www.leipzigerplatz12.de/start.html*


----------



## Darryl

^^
Wow, that's gargantuan! When is constuction supposed to be completed?


----------



## Darryl

Oh, I saw on the website. Fall of 2013. Not that I think that will actually happen (in light of the airport project and other excessively stalled projects in Germany), but it's nice to know what they are planning for.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That ship container restaurant-looking thing is pretty creative, unique... Just hope it doesn't end up looking bad.


----------



## Xorcist

Living Levels....a 63m residential highrise will be built early 2013...



homepage....


----------



## erbse

^ It's really nice to have such a residential highrise at the river Spree. A giant victory against the MediaspreeVersenken crowd!  kay:


----------



## ZZ-II

is that already the final design? i hope it will look something like that. would look fantastic


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This is an awesome looking tower. Imagine the whole riverbank filled with such mid-rises :cheers:


----------



## cilindr0

Anyone knows if they are already transforming the Tempelhof into a park? There are plans there to change it? To put more trees or whatever


----------



## erbse

cilindr0 said:


> Anyone knows if they are already transforming the Tempelhof into a park? There are plans there to change it? To put more trees or whatever


It'll probably be turned into an urban quarter with residential units, offices, shops, restaurants and so on.

After all, Berlin is in heavy need of new apartments. Bigass investments wherever you look.


----------



## Michał Ch.

The idea of a lake here is out of date?


----------



## erbse

Yeah, Berlin indeed developed a classical-inspired yet truly modern *Berlin Style* in recent years. I just love it! kay:


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

Seriously...Patschke at its best.....:applause:

I really hope, that one day, this office gets the chance to realize a whole urban quarter like that. eg the urban renewal next to the O2 world or a big quarter next to hauptbahnhof....

It would be lightyears better than this modernist crap, which they are builing there right now......


----------



## Cager

*Dahlem Urban Village - ''Fünf Morgen''*

Now, something a bit more modern for a change. Another residential project in Berlin Dahlem, Clayallee.
The official name is ''Fünf Morgen Dahlem Urban Village" - it is a new housing area with Villas, Penthouses and Apartements.

It already won the ''Property Award''

Visualisations:


(C)STOFANEL Truman Plaza Wohnen GmbH & Co . KG


(C)STOFANEL Truman Plaza Wohnen GmbH & Co . KG


Website


----------



## Cager

*Queens Garden*

Another residential project, this time in our beloved current ''Berlin Style Architecture''. 

Place: Berlin Schönefeld, Welserstraße 21
Name: Queens Garden
Project: 11 new contos

Visualisations:


(C) Primus Immobilien AG


(C) Primus Immobilien AG

Website


----------



## Cager

*Berlin Neue Mitte*

Another new residential project for Berlin!

In Berlin Mitte, am Spittelmarkt, 6 new houses with 113 contos will be built. The Project name is ''Berlin Neue Mitte''



Visualisations:


(C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH 


(C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH 


(C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH 


(C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH 


Website


----------



## cloud32

erbse said:


> A design by *Patzschke & Partner* architects (a Berlin office for classical architecture), located between Otto-Suhr-Allee and Strasse des 17. Juni.


Maybe they should re-name the company as Pastiche & Parters  

I like that design (and don't get me wrong it would be interesting to see it built) but I feel that modern buildings should reflect modern needs and styles. Theres nothing more hypocritical then a 'classical' building stuffed full with computors and electronics, as the building (dispite its appearence) would need to be designed with new technology in mind. 

Also, that 'Urban Village' posted earlier looks amazing. Theres nothing better then when good contemporary architecture is combined with nature :cheers:


----------



## deckard_6

cloud32 said:


> Maybe they should re-name the company as Pastiche & Parters
> 
> I like that design (and don't get me wrong it would be interesting to see it built) but I feel that modern buildings should reflect modern needs and styles. Theres nothing more hypocritical then a 'classical' building stuffed full with computors and electronics, as the building (dispite its appearence) would need to be designed with new technology in mind.
> 
> Also, that 'Urban Village' posted earlier looks amazing. Theres nothing better then when good contemporary architecture is combined with nature :cheers:


That's your opinion I guess. I am more prone to think that good architecture, as good music or literature, should never be considered too old-fashioned to be created. Only my opinion though!


----------



## erbse

^ Couldn't agree more. If people still love classical architecture, this style perfectly fits and reflects our time.

Just as any former (historist or avantgardist) style did.

*Berlin is on the forefront of the New Urbanism movement*, without any doubt! kay:


----------



## erbse

Xorcist said:


> Construction of the *Achilleion* project (4 buildings/47 apartments) near the famous Kurfürstendamm will start this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patzschke & Partner Architekten GbR | Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH



Patzschke, baby! :drool:

I'd love to see an update of this project. Anyone?


----------



## Tiaren

I do not see the problem too. Why can't you build in a traditional style, that manages to satisfy all the modern needs you could have? Those are luxury apartments. They're more modern and comfortable on the inside, than all of the "modern" commieblocks, that you'll find throughout the city.
I could only understand that argumentation, if they built in traditional, pretty looking architecture styles at the expense of modern needs, like running water or electricity. Just to look pretty and old. I would find only that completely wrong.


----------



## erbse

Ja indeed. 


I just took some time to post a page full of recent "Berlin Style" traditionalist projects and buildings here:

*--- New Buildings Built in Traditional Architecture Style --- *


Check it out!


----------



## Cager

*Bänsch Quintett*

There are so many projects out there, and this is just the beginning...

Location: Berlin Friedrichshain
Name: Bänsch Quintett
Project: 5 new residential buildings with 82 new Apartements


Visualisations:



(C) ZIEGERT – Bank- und Immobilienconsulting GmbH



(C) ZIEGERT – Bank- und Immobilienconsulting GmbH



Website


----------



## Cager

*Flora Pankow*

Location: Gaillardstraße 33 - 44, Berlin Pankow 
Name: Flora Pankow
Project: 32 Lofts and 44 Apartements

Visualisations:


© Floragärten Projektentwicklung GmbH & Co. KG / Strategis AG


© Floragärten Projektentwicklung GmbH & Co. KG / Strategis AG


© Floragärten Projektentwicklung GmbH & Co. KG / Strategis AG


© Floragärten Projektentwicklung GmbH & Co. KG / Strategis AG

Website


----------



## Syndic

Really great style of architecture there in Berlin. Seems almost neo-Traditional. I wish they built that kind of stuff where I live.


----------



## Xorcist

Cager said:


> Another new residential project for Berlin!
> 
> In Berlin Mitte, am Spittelmarkt, 6 new houses with 113 contos will be built. The Project name is ''Berlin Neue Mitte''
> 
> 
> 
> Visualisations:
> 
> 
> (C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH
> 
> 
> (C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH
> 
> 
> (C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH
> 
> 
> (C)Baywobau Baubetreuung GmbH
> 
> 
> Website


the project is under construction since last autumn... i will take some pictures the next few days...


----------



## Cager

Another great residential project for Berlin:

Location: Berlin - Zehlendorf
Name: Cedelia
Project: 17 buildings with 280 apartements


Visualisations:



(C) Kondor Wessels Holding GmbH / HOCHTIEF Solutions AG



(C) Kondor Wessels Holding GmbH / HOCHTIEF Solutions AG



(C) Kondor Wessels Holding GmbH / HOCHTIEF Solutions AG


Website


----------



## cloud32

Tiaren said:


> I do not see the problem too. Why can't you build in a traditional style, that manages to satisfy all the modern needs you could have? Those are luxury apartments. They're more modern and comfortable on the inside, than all of the "modern" commieblocks, that you'll find throughout the city.
> I could only understand that argumentation, if they built in traditional, pretty looking architecture styles at the expense of modern needs, like running water or electricity. Just to look pretty and old. I would find only that completely wrong.


I just think that architecture needs to be progressive and experimental, like most contemporary architecture in the Netherlands; The outcomes may not be to everyones taste but at least its new and exiting, and puts a new idea forward not seen before.


----------



## erbse

^ :yawn:


----------



## The Constantine

Berlin becomes ^^^^


----------



## Syndic

People who dislike Neotraditional architecture must hate their culture. They want "new and exciting" -- "Make it new!", as Ezra Pound said -- with no foundations, no roots in culture. It's not progressive if you stop what you were doing and completely start again from scratch, which is what Modernism does. There's no clear progression. You see what I mean? It's just people being lost, having no direction. Experimentation without coherence. There's a reason why Modernism failed. It's not rooted in anything historic. It's not taking into account all of the good things our ancestors learned over the years. It's actually disrespectful to the history of architecture, dismissing anything and everything they learned and accomplished and every problem they solved. There is room to experiment in Neotraditional architecture. Many of these buildings are incredibly beautiful and interesting.

As someone from a country with no history before basically the 1700's, I find it deeply disturbing when Europeans disrespect European history and culture. It seems like we care about it more than you sometimes. At least Berlin architects are being smart about it. That's more than I can say about the rest of Europe, including The Netherlands. Modernism is boring. Anybody can do that. 

One thing that does trouble me, though, is this apparent taste for yards in Berlin. This is a terrible idea. It will only lead to low density and suburbia. Please, stop with the yards, Berliners. Nature is for outside the city, not inside.


----------



## erbse

TimothyR said:


> I think it is an interesting answer to the architectural needs of Berlin. It has a warmth and appeal that impersonal modernism (which I hate) does not have - and it does slightly suggest the sleek, streamlined, cool style of the 20s and 30s. It is built for people, not machines. And this is just the beginning.
> 
> I am not German, so I obviously don't know all of the logistical needs of the city.
> 
> However I have spent time in Berlin - I loved it - and I cannot see a return to the elaborate and massive 19th century residences and civic buildings. I would imagine it is just too expensive. Of course it would be wonderful, but is it feasible?
> 
> This seems like a very reasonable compromise, and it also allows variety and can be adapted to many different types of buildings in a vast metropolis that will become even more important as a city in the future.


I couldn't agree more.

The neotraditionalist Berlin Style is one of a kind. It's true it's not reinventing the wheel - but that's not necessary either.

Berlin has lost so much substance of its grand past - this kind of architecture is badly needed to restore some harmony in the cityscape.

*We've seen more than enough modernist experiments in both West and East Berlin. It's great to see that this delusion got settled and we see more humble, timeless and plainly beautiful buildings nowadays.*

There'll be more space for freaky, spacy and innovative architecture elsewhere in the city in the future.


----------



## Xorcist

According to the "Tagesspiegel" (newspaper) construction of this 65m tall building will start this year just behind the "Alexa" shopping center. 


(C) Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


----------



## erbse

^ Don't want! 


Want:








Source: http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin....anderplatz/de/realisierung/degewo/index.shtml


:yes:


----------



## Cager

There is still a chance they won't build it like that, so let's hope for the best!


----------



## goschio

Why only 65m tall? That's nothing. hno:


----------



## erbse

*CITY PALACE (Stadtschloss) - Reconstruction as "Humboldt-Forum" - Museum of World Cultures*

So everyone of you who's in love with the *Berlin City Palace Reconstruction* project (Humboldt-Forum) - check this new compilation thread I created:

*BERLIN City Palace (Stadtschloss) - Reconstruction as 'Humboldt-Forum' - References *

I just gotta show you these fresh renderings:


erbse;101121869
Scheme graphics of the Stadtschloss:
[IMG said:


> http://i.imgur.com/1dCkTAl.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of all: http://www.golden-section-graphics.com/berliner-stadtschloss/



And that's how the site looks like now, site preparations starting (along with U-Bahn construction): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101122856#post101122856


----------



## Batavier

That looks really stunning! What will that huge building be used for?


----------



## erbse

It's supposed to be a large museum for World Culture.
Large parts of the Dahlem exhibitions will go to the Humboldt-Forum, including new ones.

*Thus it's completing the Museum Island of Berlin to become the biggest and most relevant museum complex
in the world.*  (way more so than the Louvre or Eremitage)

Aerial views of the Berlin Museumsinsel (Museum Island) within the river Spree








Source / full resolution









Source

Map of Berlin's historical center and Museum Island - where it says "Palast der Republik" there's a lawn now, where the City Palace will be re-erected. 








Source


----------



## erbse

Currently, the Museum Island is undergoing severe redevelopment.
So all buildings will be connected to each other and offer more space for grand exhibitions.

There's a *Masterplan Museumsinsel - Projektion Zukunft*

Visualization, including the City Palace in the back:








http://www.museumsinsel-berlin.de/masterplan/projektion-zukunft/


----------



## Suburbanist

Do they have plans to put the rail line underground on modern tunnels?


----------



## deckard_6

Suburbanist said:


> Do they have plans to put the rail line underground on modern tunnels?


I hope they don't!


----------



## Suburbanist

deckard_6 said:


> I hope they don't!


I'm usually in favor of elevated highways or railways, but in that case the railway is too old and it severs the northern end of the Museum island. 

At least they should build some new sleek viaduct, like something from Calatrava, to replace it. However, it is an important rail link in Berlin S-Bahn's network and it can't be shut down for couple years, so a new tunnel is the only feasible replacement to that old crap viaduct.


----------



## deckard_6

Suburbanist said:


> I'm usually in favor of elevated highways or railways, but in that case the railway is too old and it severs the northern end of the Museum island.
> 
> At least they should build some new sleek viaduct, like something from Calatrava, to replace it. However, it is an important rail link in Berlin S-Bahn's network and it can't be shut down for couple years, so a new tunnel is the only feasible replacement to that old crap viaduct.


The S-Bahn elevated line in Berlin is sacred! It should be protected as a world heritage site by the Unesco Additionally I don't think the viaduct is so old and crappy, and definitely I prefer to leave as it is as to let Caratabla build another one of his copy/paste mega-expensive structures.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Xorcist said:


> According to the "Tagesspiegel" (newspaper) construction of this 65m tall building will start this year just behind the "Alexa" shopping center.
> 
> 
> (C) Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


Very smart looking! Nice black cladding


----------



## Suburbanist

deckard_6 said:


> The S-Bahn elevated line in Berlin is sacred! It should be protected as a world heritage site by the Unesco


What are you talking about? There is no innovation on the special structures of Berlin S-Bahn. Just the same viaducts and embankments build elsewhere.

Nothing really special from an engineering viewpoint. 

Either way: bury that railway or build new viaducts.


----------



## deckard_6

Suburbanist said:


> What are you talking about? There is no innovation on the special structures of Berlin S-Bahn. Just the same viaducts and embankments build elsewhere.
> 
> Nothing really special from an engineering viewpoint.
> 
> *Either way: bury that railway or build new viaducts*.


How many Caratabla bridges would you like to have then? 5? 10? I'm just about to forward your message to Mr. Wowereit, the city major. I'm pretty sure he would be pleased to satisfy your personal requirements, after all Berlin has all its needs covered and they're freaking out to find ways to burn the city's remaining budget.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ I'm talking of a long-term project (like the conclusion of U55  )


----------



## erbse

Suburbanist and his suburbanist, delusionial, communist-modernist dystopia fantasies again... icard: Please stop it, thanks.


----------



## erbse

*Forum Museumsinsel - Mixed Quarter*

A very nice project is U/C next to the world famous Museum Island of Berlin:

Forum Museumsinsel, a mixed-use urban quarter for culture, living, office and shopping/restaurants. It's in between the lively Oranienburger Strasse and the river Spree, thus one of the prime locations in Berlin.

300 million Euros are invested here.


erbse said:


> Auf dieser Seite gibt's übrigens noch einige tolle Ansichten der Planungsphase: *http://www.forum-museumsinsel.de/de_presse_fotos.htm*
> 
> Chipperfield-Bau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mitue.de/?p=2609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forum-museumsinsel.de/de_willkommen_standort.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mitteschoen.com/2012/04/16/das-forum-museumsinsel/
> 
> 
> Und Modelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/mitte/nofretete-sucht-neue-nachbarn-article1266538.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.berliner-kurier.de/kiez-...-sich-die-denn-leisten-,7169128,10806250.html





erbse said:


> Bilderstrecke im Tagesspiegel: *Startschuss für das Forum Museumsinsel*
> 
> Die kompakte Infografik nochmal (hab ich auch in den Eröffnungsbeitrag eingefügt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Tagesspiegel
> 
> 
> Die Webseite hält auch noch einiges an Infos und Bildmaterial bereit:
> 
> *www.forum-museumsinsel.de*
> 
> 
> Insgesamt verspricht das doch ein sehr ansprechendes und urbanes Quartier zu werden.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow, very nice


----------



## towerpower123

erbse said:


> For the area at *Ernst-Reuter-Platz*, this classic beauty was planned some years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> A design by *Patzschke & Partner* architects (a Berlin office for classical architecture), located between Otto-Suhr-Allee and Strasse des 17. Juni.
> 
> 
> Perhaps this concept will be revived? Would be fantastic.


Please build this somewhere! Anywhere!!! Newark or New York City would be preferable. The world needs more historical revivalist architecture that is tastefully done!


----------



## Axt

towerpower123 said:


> Please build this somewhere! Anywhere!!! Newark or New York City would be preferable. The world needs more historical revivalist architecture that is tastefully done!


You will be happy to learn they did build something very similar in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Actually, they did so twice, once in the artsy borough of Palermo, and once on the posh waterfront in Puerto Madero.

Here's a photo: http://imageshack.us/a/img100/474/panochateau.jpg

it's called Chateau Tower of Puerto Madero.


----------



## Darryl

How do you guys feel about this article? 

It seems to be attacking the very neo-traditionalist "New Berlin Style" that these recent posts have been praising.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/architecture-in-berlin-an-urban-planning-disaster-a-890025.html


----------



## RobMarPer




----------



## Suburbanist

Architectural revivalism is always a bad thing. It puts people focus on the past, when architecture should be always about out-doing and overwhelming the past with something better, newer and more innovative.


----------



## city_thing

Darryl said:


> How do you guys feel about this article?
> 
> It seems to be attacking the very neo-traditionalist "New Berlin Style" that these recent posts have been praising.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/architecture-in-berlin-an-urban-planning-disaster-a-890025.html


This building is horrible...


----------



## erbse

^ Which building? There are several ones depicted.


Anyway - the quoted article is polemic modernist bullcrap and can't be taken any serious. :yawn:

Let's get back to actual projects.


----------



## erbse

*"The Factory" Berlin - Startup hub*

Nice project started by several Berlin startups, moving into a single lively startup center:

*The Factory Berlin.*

It's an old brewery converted into flexible offices for young companies.
It'll be occupied by Soundcloud, the Mozilla Foundation, Toast, Views, Foursektor, Urge IO, Siliconallee and several others.

Visualizations:




























Article:
The startup scene in Berlin is tightly-knit in terms of contact and networking – but geographically it’s all over the shop, from Mitte and Prenzlauer Berg to Kreuzberg and Charlottenburg. Now, however, the German capital is finally getting a genuine tech epicentre in the form of The Factory, a massive new development alongside where the Berlin Wall once ran its menacing course.

Officially unveiled today, The Factory is being developed by JMES Investments, a Berlin-based angel and seed investor, in partnership with s+p Real Estate. And it’s already making a splash – SoundCloud has signed on the dotted line to become the big-name launch tenant when the campus opens later this year.

But The Factory is not just a glorified office block. It is designed to house the entire spectrum of startup-related businesses, from the SoundClouds of this world to budding new business, all sitting side by side with investors and mentors.

And yet it’s not simply an accelerator or an incubator, as Simon Schaefer from JMES – who invested in Silicon Allee last year – said: “We are creating a campus where startups can learn from each other and use collective knowledge to overcome early stage hurdles… We will have mentors, investors and new companies there together. It will be a synergetic ecosystem for new companies, with 3,000 square metres reserved just for them.”

The building on Rheinsberger Strasse, close to Brunnenstrasse, is being completely renovated and transformed, including the addition of two new storeys. The structure – previously the Oswald Brauerei – is adjacent to a former district boundary which marked the border between East and West Berlin, and a Wall memorial is located nearby.

There are also rumours that nearby buildings will be added to the campus, bringing the total available floor space up to around 10,000 square metres.

Initiated by a group of established German founders, who together will decide which companies to allow in, The Factory will be more than just a place to work. Simon explained how, just as large corporations like Microsoft and Google do for their employees, startups will get the chance to maintain a positive work/life balance, with the site including a restaurant, deli, fitness centre and sauna, basketball court, art gallery and extensive conference and roof terrace space.

Simon added: “You will hear a lot about this space during the summer, as we will make sure to involve the startup scene to the highest degree. This concept will not be formed by investors, but rather the scene itself.”

Alexander Grosse, VP of engineering for SoundCloud, said: “We believe The Factory will provide us with an environment that reflects the culture and working ethic of SoundCloud; one that fosters collaboration, innovation, creativity and development. We’re excited to share this new campus with like-minded startups at varying stages of growth.”

As the rush starts to secure space in The Factory, Berlin’s tech scene will be eagerly anticipating the arrival of a definitive startup epicentre.


Source of article and renders: http://siliconallee.com/berlin/2012/04/25/the-factory-berlins-brilliant-new-startup-epicentre


----------



## erbse

Current status of "The Factory":



Ludi said:


> Hier noch etwas von der " Berliner Factory " wo sich Start Ups zusammengetan haben und einen neuen Komplex bauen in der alten Oswald-Brauerei:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beide Bilder Quelle und ©: Berliner Zeitung
> 
> Weitere Infos und ein netter Artikel der FAZ zum Projekt hier:
> 
> http://m.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft...uerstreifen-lockt-gruenderszene-11969697.html
> 
> Momentan siehts so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir, ©Ludi


----------



## erbse

A tour video including renders and explaining the concept of *"The Factory" Berlin* for startups - Google also joins the team:

_The Factory tour - Berlin's ultimate tech hub _




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eup8HeeSivg




It's gonna be really damn nice! kay:


----------



## city_thing

erbse said:


> ^ Which building? There are several ones depicted.
> 
> 
> Anyway - the quoted article is polemic modernist bullcrap and can't be taken any serious. :yawn:
> 
> Let's get back to actual projects.


Sorry, I quoted the wrong post and therefore the wrong photo.

I meant this one from Buenos Aires, Argentina!

I didn't get a chance to look at that article from Der Speigel.



Axt said:


> You will be happy to learn they did build something very similar in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Actually, they did so twice, once in the artsy borough of Palermo, and once on the posh waterfront in Puerto Madero.
> 
> Here's a photo: http://imageshack.us/a/img100/474/panochateau.jpg
> 
> it's called Chateau Tower of Puerto Madero.


----------



## ZZ-II

Plans for a 150m tower at Alexanderplatz becoming more concrete now:

http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/stadtentwicklung-hochhaus-am-alex,10809148,22211552.html


----------



## maledei

ZZ-II said:


> Plans for a 150m tower at Alexanderplatz becoming more concrete now:
> 
> http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/stadtentwicklung-hochhaus-am-alex,10809148,22211552.html



It looks a bit boring from the rendering...












> Das Hochhaus in der Simulation ist eine Studie, die das Unternehmen Hines im Jahr 2009 präsentierte. Der 150 Meter hohe Turm soll auf einem 1400 Quadratmeter großen Grundstück errichtet werden. Die Kosten werden auf 200 Millionen Euro geschätzt.


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

theres going to be an international competition about the final design of this building. Decision will be at the end of this year.


----------



## noisrevid

Another nice residentail project in Prenzlauerberg, the Cantian Eck

Located Cantianstrasse/Ecke Schönhauser Allee





































http://www.cantianeck.de/


----------



## Dmerdude

erbse said:


> A very nice project is U/C next to the world famous Museum Island of Berlin:
> 
> Forum Museumsinsel, a mixed-use urban quarter for culture, living, office and shopping/restaurants. It's in between the lively Oranienburger Strasse and the river Spree, thus one of the prime locations in Berlin.
> 
> 300 million Euros are invested here.


Great project!


----------



## Xorcist

> Another nice residentail project in Prenzlauerberg, the Cantian Eck
> 
> Located Cantianstrasse/Ecke Schönhauser Allee



just around the corner, great project. i´m really happy that they won´t build just a boring office building but also a little bit surprised because there is heavy traffic at schoenhauser allee so...not the best area for expensive appartements


----------



## erbse

^ Seems like the areas for exclusive buildings become more rare - exceptionally rare. Chapeau, Berlin! :drunk:


----------



## erbse

*Jägerstrasse 48 - NEW BERLIN STYLE*

Another refined example of the classical *New Berlin Style* - Jägerstrasse 48 (Belles Etages),
close to Gendarmenmarkt:

Architects: NPS Tchoban Voss

















Source: http://www.nps-tchoban-voss.de/projekt_view.php?id=374&tx=0&k=17&b=2&pg=0&nr=0



Ludi said:


> Neubauprojekt der Groth Gruppe aus der Jägerstraße 48:
> 
> http://www.neubaudirekt.de/wp-conte...Etages-Berlin-Groth-Gruppe-Straßenansicht.jpg
> 
> Momentan sieht es dort so aus:
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Lame and outdated.


----------



## erbse

_You just described yourself, representing modernist stupidity that is older than half a century. :|_


Back to constructive posts, thanks.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ @erbse, the problem is that you come up with bricks and stones towards anyone who doesn't share your architectural and planning views. _Everyone_ who doesn't like your favorite styles is "bigoted" or "stupid" or "idiot". You even used to throw your moderator card to shut up people who didn't like what you love back in the day, saying you'd brig people who were saying "absurdities" (= disagreeing with your taste).

At the same time, you also have little or no respect for diverging opinion that support styles and planning models you hate. So either way (liking what your dislike or disliking what you like), people who don't think like you are doomed. 

The project you just referenced is a *prime example in mediocrity*. Is has that *horrible receded top floor, round balconies that scream 1920 and*, the horror, *project themselves over the sidewalk*, partially, instead of having the whole building being receded by couple meters or so.

The ground floor windows are lame,* instead of investing on security glass panels they use those iron covers* to make it safer, giving it the appearance of cheapness or, worse, being some police facility.


----------



## erbse

_You posted some random one-liner and you can expect a one-liner in return. 

Have a nice day. Elsewhere... _


----------



## Schaps

Suburbanist
It's okay to disagree on projects, but please tell us more details why you dislike certain buildings, not only with two or three words. That way the discussion will be more fruitful.


----------



## Suburbanist

Schaps said:


> Suburbanist
> It's okay to disagree on projects, but please tell us more details why you dislike certain buildings, not only with two or three words. That way the discussion will be more fruitful.


Will do (actually have done on the post below).



> Iy has that horrible receded top floor, round balconies that scream 1920 and, the horror, project themselves over the sidewalk, partially, instead of having the whole building being receded by couple meters or so.
> 
> The ground floor windows are lame, instead of investing on security glass panels they use those iron covers to make it safer, giving it the appearance of cheapness or, worse, being some police facility.


----------



## Autostädter

Why do you call that "Berlin Style"? These projects are an absolute minority in Berlin. Only they are the only ones posted here. Personally, I think Neotraditionalism doesn't make a good building. There's more to it, as you can see above. The building looks terribly boring, uninspired and kitschy (worst are the low floor heights). Also, although I don't like to admit this myself, all those luxury appartments are sucking all the life out of the city.


----------



## towerpower123

maledei said:


> It looks a bit boring from the rendering...


With great cladding, like the Taunusturm in Frankfurt, this could become a minimalist masterpiece.


----------



## erbse

Autostädter:

1st) Since Stimmann, Kollhoff and Patzschke, an early-modern / traditionalist style is prevalent in Berlin. I.e. since the early 90s. This wasn't a trend or movement before in Berlin or Germany, but since then it is. Rooted in Berlin, that's why I call it "New Berlin Style" - it's the only distinctive style Berlin developped since reunification.

In addition, it's not a minority style anymore. There's such projects going up anywhere. I toured Berlin just recently and discovered loads of such projects.

2nd) I agree, there's room for improvement regarding Jägerstr. 48. Low floor heights are the biggest issue there. But it's still better than most of the stuff investors and modernists come up with. Because it's more harmonious, it's integrating, it's supporting the streetscape without creating even more futile breaks or contrasts in Berlin's aggrieved streets.

3rd) Luxury projects are what Berlin is in need of. It undoubtedly needs more purchasing power and economic drive. Compared to other European metropolises, the Berlin luxury segment pales in tinyness. The city shouldn't be kept from breathing, it needs room to develop such a segment. Other places will turn more interesting for the scene then. Many neighborhoods are in bad need of some "gentrification" to maintain the historical buildings.

Berlin will always be a city of big contrasts. That's what it makes interesting.
It won't turn into a ghetto for the rich, be awake to that.


----------



## erbse

*Goslarer Ufer - Apartment Highrises in Charlottenburg, at the River Spree*

Quite elegant residential highrises project in Berlin-Charlottenburg, right at the river Spree:

*Goslarer Ufer* (Goslar embankments)

German info:
_Project Immobilien errichtet 93 Wohnungen am Berliner Spree Ufer

Wohnensemble am Goslarer Ufer in Berlin geplant_

_In direkter Wasserlage an der Spree in Berlin-Charlottenburg errichtet der Projektentwickler PROJECT Immobilien das Mehrfamilienhaus-Ensemble Goslarer Ufer. Auf einem 6.000 Quadratmeter großen Wassergrundstück direkt am Ufer der Spree errichtet der Projektentwickler sein jüngstes Bauvorhaben: Goslarer Ufer._










Source & ©: 
http://www.immobilien-newsticker.de...3-wohnungen-am-berliner-spree-ufer-201324165/


Official visualizations:




























Source and © / website:
http://www.project-immobilien.com/berlin/immobilien/goslarer-ufer/lage/#!prettyPhoto
/ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101707976&postcount=20



"New Berlin Style", too?  

Well, at least it has a somewhat southern elegance to it, something you could call "Miami Appeal". Not typically Berlin at all costs, but it sure is a nice place to live and adds something to the upper class real estate market of Berlin.


----------



## Think

Looks great but I could imagine how big will be the mosquitoes in those flat. Bigger than those geese. I'll never live in a place like that.


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful!!


----------



## erbse

Think: Actually mosquitoes aren't too common close to the Spree, because it's a river of some magnitude, not a stagnant water / pond..


----------



## Think

erbse said:


> Think: Actually mosquitoes aren't too common close to the Spree, because it's a river of some magnitude, not a stagnant water / pond..


I lived in a place exactly like that, in a river with more magnitude, and it was insufferable. Also here there is not only the Spree, but a channel. And it's not only the water, it's the vegetation, the open spaces... it bring me back nightmares of were I lived.


----------



## erbse

Well, in my hometown in Mecklenburg I live right at a lake, with the forest in the back and greenery all around... couldn't complain really. :dunno: It's rather the ants that become annoying sometimes.

I remember badass mosquitoe plagues in Sweden though. Unbearable doesn't define the nightmare half properly.


----------



## erbse

Wonderful harbour quarter project in *Potsdam*, right in front of Berlin's citygates - almost everything's new here:

*SPEICHERSTADT POTSDAM* (German project thread) - translates to _city of warehouses_, compare to world-famous Speicherstadt Hamburg

*http://www.speicherstadt-in-potsdam.de/*














































Source ©: Grothgruppe / Speicherstadt Potsdam project


----------



## erbse

^ Current progress of Potsdam Speicherstadt:


























all by SSC user Ludi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611311


----------



## erbse

*STRALAUER ALLEE - Luxury apartments at the river Spree (MediaSpree, Friedrichshain)*

Fresh luxury residential project proposed for the river Spree banks at Stralauer Allee in Friedrichshain, between Coca Cola and MTV.

It's near the famous Oberbaum Bridge connecting the district to Kreuzberg (part of the project MediaSpree):

According to the project's website, construction starts in 3rd quarter of 2013 and 65 upper-class apartments will be built there.

The white streamline-modern building here:








Source: Wulff Hanseatische Bauträger GmbH / http://www.eingrundmehr.de/cms-neu/ (page 3)


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing projects!


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Those are buildings we could praise as new Berlin Style. They use the curves of streamline architecture in a completely new interpretation. That's modern, and it shows a development of styles out of the past into something completely new.

Wonderful! More of that and less of neo historism in Berlin, please.


----------



## Ludi

*"Ludwig Hoffmann"-quarter - Berlin Buch*

Nice video of the project:















Quelle und ©: das-baudenkmal














































source and ©: http://www.je-immobilien-berlin.de/index.php?id=127


----------



## Ludi

And thats how it looks at the moment:














































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

More pics, informations and updates in the german-SSC-Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1615094


----------



## el palmesano

wow, the place ssems amazing, I would love to live there haha


----------



## erbse

GhostOfDorian said:


> Those are buildings we could praise as new Berlin Style.


Not at all. And no need to mock neo historism here, as it by no means should be called that at any occasion.

The shown example of the Spree residential could just as well be built in Miami or even Manila. Or elsewhere.

While you'll hardly find any examples of the true New Berlin Style that speaks a different architectural language - with more references to earlier styles. While it can also be very modern. Examples can be found at Friedrichswerder Townhouses and Kronprinzengärten.


----------



## Ludi

*[U]one2one-Projekt[/U] Chausseestraße 121*

Chausseestraße 121
10115 Berlin

one2one-Projekt



















source and ©: berlin.neubaukompass

More informations in the german-SSC-thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604826










my own pic, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Charité - redevelopment*





































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Brunnenstraße 123-125 - NOMA – North of MITTE Apartments*

Die BUWOG-meermann plant einen Neubau in der Brunnenstraße 123-125 im Wedding.



















_Source and ©: BUWOG-meermann.de_

Project page:

http://www.buwog-meermann.de/

German-SSC-Thread to this project:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600580


----------



## erbse

_Great updates Ludi, keep goin! kay:_


A short tour of some of central Berlin's construction sites (in Mitte), giving you an idea of what's going on all around the city - from Alexanderplatz to Unter den Linden and Gendarmenmarkt:

_Berlin Mitte city center in May _




"heimatschutz" @YouTube


----------



## Ludi

*"JohnPark" project - Scharnhorst Straße*



















Source and ©:_picture: Ziegert Immobilien_










Quelle und ©: JohnPark Berlin / Ziegert B. und I.-Consulting

More informacions:

http://archlab.de/projekte/wohnungs...34/johnpark_scharnhorststrasse_berlin_06.html

More updates and informations also in the german-SSC-Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101523520&postcount=14


----------



## Ludi

*Scharnhorststraße 26-27 / Meermann Groupe*










source and ©: "Senatsverwaltung für Stadtentwicklung"

More informations: http://www.neubaudirekt.de/scharnho...rtin-meermann-immobilien-wohnung-kaufen-7528/

23 March:



















my own pics, ©Ludi

german-SSC-Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101524770&postcount=19


----------



## Ludi

*"Behrenstraße / Behrenpalais"*










source and ©: Tagesspiegel / Frankonia 










source and ©: Patschke 

Infos: http://beta.patzschke-architektur.d...enstraße?PHPSESSID=bolru0ntb8q2i4tdb22j9berm1



















my own pics, ©Ludi

German-SSC-Thread with more informations and updates:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102348196&postcount=53


----------



## Ludi

*"Victoria-Garten" - in "Berlin Niederschönhausen"*






own project-page:

http://home.immobilienscout24.de/12643775



source and ©: Victoria-Garten

13 April:



my own pics, ©Ludi

more informations and updates in the german-SSC-Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102248194&postcount=55


----------



## Ludi

*Kolmarer Straße 7 / "Penthouse Am Wasserturm" ( "Penthouse at the watertower")*



















source and ©: immobilienscout24

26 march:










my own pic, ©Ludi


more about it in the german-SSC-Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101654329&postcount=36


----------



## cilindr0

Ludi said:


> source and ©: Tagesspiegel / Frankonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source and ©: Patschke
> 
> Infos: http://beta.patzschke-architektur.d...enstraße?PHPSESSID=bolru0ntb8q2i4tdb22j9berm1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my own pics, ©Ludi
> 
> German-SSC-Thread with more informations and updates:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102348196&postcount=53



Wow! That's a reconstruction? Or is original?


----------



## Wunderknabe

Interesting times with a massive amount of construction going on. In the next few years the last remaining gap sites of world war 2 and commie-rule will vanish due to the demand for more apartements and flats.

Very few highrises so far though. That may change when most gaps are filled and there is still demand. We'll see. :cheers:


However. Already there is great projects. From this page alone I adore
Brunnenstraße 123-125 and Chausseestraße 121 (that one especially).
And can't wait for the Charité to get renewed...

As I've said, interesting times


----------



## Ludi

cilindr0 said:


> Wow! That's a reconstruction? Or is original?


Is an original, only the attic floor they designed new. "Behrenpalais" is the name.

The rest around are new constructions.


----------



## erbse

Fantastic times for Berlin indeed. Love the traditionalist New Berlin Style!


*Keep them coming mates*, would love to see more updates by Berliners posted here. 

Great work so far Ludi! kay:


----------



## hateman

It looks like Berlin is developing a Moderne style with all the new construction. It's classic, modern, and clean. Pretty elegant buildings.


----------



## erbse

^ Indeed. That's what I call some of these, _New Berlin Style_.


Current *Berlin Tegel International Airport* is envisioned as a *technology and science cluster*,
after it closes (and when BER gets in place, probably 2015):









Source & ©: gmp Architects Germany


Gonna be huge. Very central - and right next to the Autobahn. TU Berlin (the technical university) could occupy some of the buildings.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Do you have any more information about the project? 

I remember that in 2012, the Campus Party was held in Berlin at the Tempelhof airport. Form the info that I read, logistically the area would be awesome to create an S&T hub.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campus_Party


----------



## Ludi

The german-SSC-Thread with more information is here, there you also can ask your questions, or ask me here.

The Masterplan for the future of Tegel now is legitimated by the Berlin goverment-coalition and now first the new Airport BER has to open...


----------



## Ludi

*Bernauerstraße / Schwedter Straße*

New construction in the Bernauerstraße:

http://www.stofanel.com/de/#/BNau










Quelle und ©: Neubaudirekt

thats how it looks in the moment:




























my own pics, ©Ludi

german SSC-Thread with more updates and informations here.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Ludi said:


> The Masterplan for the future of Tegel now is legitimated by the Berlin goverment-coalition and now first the new Airport BER has to open...


Great news to hear that the master-plan was approved! So there are still no concrete plans yet as to how the cluster will function and if there are private partners that are willing to endorse the project?

I really hope that things move faster with BER. It is such a shame how long the airport got delayed. Berlin needs a new gateway to the world. 

Potentially the Tegel Airport redevelopment into an S&T cluster could help further the city's growing tech scene.


----------



## erbse

Actually, there are loads of private investors interested in setting up tech facilities at Tegel airport. At least according to Berlin newspapers like _Morgenpost_.


----------



## erbse

New interiors cut of *ZooPalast cinema*, right next to the famous Memorial Church and Zoo of West Berlin (part of *Bikini Berlin project, see German construction thread*):


















_Source: BikiniBerlin, Zoo Palast, Schnitt Neue Säle, Maske + Suhren Architekten und Designer GmbH, März 2013_


The cinema is at the bottom of this Bikini Berlin rendering:









And to the left here (dunno why it's not shown in other earlier exterior renders):










The actual cinema, to the left here:








Source


More views and info: http://bikiniberlin.de/en/idea/architecture


----------



## cfredo

^^
Is Bikini Berlin a new building?


----------



## Kleist D

Nein,es ist ein denkmalgeschützter 50er Jahre Bau. No it is from the fiftys last century.


----------



## Darryl

*new Berlin Apple Store on Ku'Damm*

The new Apple store in Berlin is now open! 

Check out the stunning gallery of the store here: 

http://www.apple.com/de/retail/kurfuerstendamm/


----------



## Ludi

"Am Zirkus"




























my own pics, ©Ludi

German-SSC-Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103722500#post103722500


----------



## Ludi

"Palais am Deutschen Theater"





































my own pics, ©Ludi

German-SSC-Thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600582&page=4


----------



## Ludi

*"Museumsinsel Berlin" / Museum Island - UNESCO - World Heritage Sites*

They are adding two buildings to the "Museumsinsel" and also the "Stadtschloss/ Humboldtforum" is under reconstrucion:














































source and ©: 

http://www.museumsinsel-berlin.de/home/


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi

German SSC-Thread with more information:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617519


----------



## Ludi

- edit


----------



## Darryl

Sometimes it seems Berlin has an affinity for uncut grass. Even in the rendering above there is uncut grass. Odd. You see it in Berlin more often than in American cities for instance. It looks very unkempt to me.


----------



## deckard_6

Darryl said:


> Sometimes it seems Berlin has an affinity for uncut grass. Even in the rendering above there is uncut grass. Odd. You see it in Berlin more often than in American cities for instance. It looks very unkempt to me.


Hey Darryl, thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## cardiff

With the work on the Pergamon museum, are they planning on repairing all the bullet holes and bomb damage? i hope not as it really tells a story. I like the modern addition next door but i'm conflicted to the blocked views and apparent socialist appearance of it.


----------



## Ludi

I think they repaired the pergamonmuseum allready 40-50 years before, or there was not that much damage.

The works now only focus on the adding-buildings and not on repairing or reconstructing something.

The Berlin castle/ Humboldtforum-Project is another project...


----------



## Darryl

deckard_6 said:


> Hey Darryl, thanks for sharing your opinion.


Anytime. Sarcasm noted. I am just stating an observation. I am a huge fan of Berlin. It is my favorite city in the world and I have been there many times, but it's true that I see uncut grass a lot there. Perhaps it is because the city budget was cut for landscaping or whatever, but I do find it notable.


----------



## Autostädter

^ Germans love everything that looks like wild nature but not so much mowed and accurate greens. I'm always jealous when I go to countries like Belgium, the Netherlands or Britain who know how to design and maintain open spaces. The point you mentioned with Berlin having no money is, of course, also true.


----------



## SkyBerlin

*The Square³* is a mixed use development, close to Berlin's centre and Europe’s largest urban nature reserve and the Olympics training centre, by Moritz Gruppe.

THE:SQUARE³ is Life, Nature, Sport:

1. LIFE: A multifunctional urban plan includes all the essentials for a high-quality and healthy urban existence for locals, workers and visitors, successfully answering the demands of a contemporary, quality lifestyle.

2. NATURE: Green characterises three blocks containing apartments, retail space, a kindergarten and social services. Residents will enjoy diagonally shaped spaces, green roof-scapes with cascading balconies, integrated garden courtyards, and overlook playing fields. Hanging plant-filled facades are articulated according to building orientation.

3. SPORT: Rising above a sport ‘podium’ are three towers of varying heights with Olympic themed metallic facades of gold, silver and bronze. Each is tapered to maximise sunlight, views and ventilation. Offices, apartments, a medical and research centre, sports education facilities, a sports hotel and a shopping mall, encircle a green piazza.

Construction is due to start in 2014. (more probably 2015 - 2016)
































































Source: http://www.l-a-v-a.net/projects/the-square/


----------



## El_Greco

Stunning architecture. However this isnt all that close to the city centre, which I think is a bit of a shame. These sort of things should be built as centrally as possible.


----------



## Ludi

The great cantianeck-project in Prenzlauer Berg/ Schönhauser Allee:










© Cantianeck

....



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

The redevelopment of the "Berliner Staatsoper" is going on, here two pictures:



















my own pics, ©Ludi

more information/ german SSC-Thread


----------



## Ludi

New planes for two "highriser" 80 and 90m in Media-Spree-Development-Area...

the project developer „Die Wohnkompanie“ buyed some area from the Anschutz-Group to realise this buildings.

The two quaders next to the "Postbahnhof" in this map:










Old visualizations:



















_Quelle: Tagesspiegel Bild-©: Grafik: promo_

more information and visualization-stuff in the Media-Spree-Thread


----------



## Xorcist

hm...on this map you can find the two residential "towers" left of the mercedes building...



i hope the towers will be nicer than the project which is next to it and right now under construction...




(c) Dahm


----------



## erbse

^ I'm still rooting for this classy brick tower to get built there:


Ludi said:


> Damals hieß es: "_Turmhaus am Ostbahnhof
> 
> Projektbeschreibung:
> Das Quartier auf dem Gelände des ehemaligen Postbahnhofs, am Ostbahnhof in Berlin, soll durch drei punktuell verteilte Hochhäuser die Stadtsilhouette an der Spree bereichern und ein markantes Wahrzeichen für ein neues, urbanes Zentrum entstehen lassen._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©: mangold | architekten bda, Berlin (DE), Falkensee (DE)
> 
> Quelle: competitionline.com
> 
> mehr dazu hier


----------



## Ludi

New planes for two "highriser" 80 and 90m in Media-Spree-Development-Area...

This two buildings are marked here with "Wohnen - Baubeginn 2014":










source and ©: Berliner Zeitung/ Isabella Galanty

Media-Spree-Development-Thread


----------



## Ludi

*Bernauer Straße*



















my own pics, ©Ludi










source and ©: Neubaudirekt

Projectpage here 

more from Bernauer Straße in german SSC-Thread here


----------



## Ludi

Another project from the Bernauer Straße by Ziegert immo groupe





































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*"Berliner Factory"*

Here another project from the "Bernauer Straße", "Berliner Factory" where new Start-Up Companys want to move in:



















source and ©: Berliner Zeitung



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Ararat Lofts - Kopenhagener STraße 31*










_source and ©: picture: Dreischarf & Zeller_



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## noisrevid

You may remind this one


erbse said:


> *Am Zirkus 1*, a luxury living apartment complex called "*LUX*" (for "light") is U/C already:
> 
> *LUX in Mitte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> Source: http://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Grundsteinlegung_fuer_Wohnungsbau_in_Berlin_2969641.html



Still under construction, current state:










http://www.deutsche-immobilien.ag/upload/images/Projekte/z_projekte_7_ZIRKUS_LAYOUT3_FOTO2.jpg



noisrevid said:


> Und noch ein Projekt an dem ich gestern vorbeikam.
> Am Zirkus hat mittlerweile auch schon einiges zu zeigen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


my images

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104378095#post104378095


----------



## el palmesano

^^ very nice


----------



## Ludi

But "LUX" is another project, not the same! 

Here some pics of the reconstruction of the Potsdam city castle next Berlin





































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## erbse

dp...


----------



## erbse

Potsdam is so amazingly blessed, that SAP founder Hasso Plattner donated millions of Euros to reconstruct its City Palace! Thank you, Plattner! Fantabulous, beautiful, GEIL!


Also credits to you for sharing your update here Ludi, thanks! kay:


----------



## Ludi

*Rui Hotel*










source and ©: RIU-Hotel














































Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


----------



## el palmesano

^^ is a new hotel o a renovation??


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks like they are starting a reclad.


----------



## Ludi

yes, its an renovation...

here you can see how it looked before.


----------



## el palmesano

:/ I think it looks better before...


----------



## matzek

Indeed. The small windows are awful and the cladding is too dark..


----------



## sbarn

Whoa that looked way better before... boo! I hate Riu hotels, so ugly!


----------



## erbse

I'm not too fond of the recladding either. But let's wait until it's finished.

It was called "Philips Tower" before btw.


----------



## erbse

*Heydt Eins | Berlin-Tiergarten*

A more pleasant project for now, of course made in timeless *New Berlin Style*  -

*"Heydt Eins" project* at Köbis-Dreieck in the Tiergarten district:









© grothgruppe
Source and project page.


According to the developer, it'll be used for upper-class residentials.


Regards to Ludi for this discovery!


----------



## extrawelt

awesome!




<<<kay:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Was is happening with the Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church? Seems to me that they have been repairing it for quite some time already. Any news as to when will the repairs be over?



christos-greece said:


> City - West by tomkpunkt, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

15. Sep this year will be the ceremonial reopening, finally after 3 years.


----------



## Ludi

*Bernauer Straße 49 / B49*




























© Bernauer 49 / B49

Source and projectpage here

More about the Bernauer Straße Development-area( before 1989 there was part of the Wall) here in the SSC-Thread.


----------



## Ludi

*"Thulestraße 40" - "Thule40-project"*










© and projectpage:Thule40




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Trelleborger Straße / Thulestraße*










source: www.privatimmobilien.de










my own pic, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Thulestraße 47*










source: Immobilienscout24, ©Thule 47




















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Heinersdorfer Straße / Pistoriusstraße*



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Jacobsohnstrasse*




























my own pics, ©Ludi

Projectpage here


----------



## Ludi

*"c51"-project - Charlottenburger Str. 51*

frontview:










view from the garden:










_source: je-immobilien-berlin.de_



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Hunsrückstraße 22 - new construction of the "Weissensee" e.G.*




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*"Haus am Weißen See" Project*



















© and projectpage: Hausamweissensee.de




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Große Seestraße 8*



















my own pics, ©Ludi

Projectpage


----------



## Suburbanist

What is the tallest inhabited building of Berlin at the moment (not the tower)? When will something taller be built?

Also, I read on a blog that Berlin City council put a moratorium on renovations of old buildings in East Berlin that implies installation of floor heating or addition of bathrooms. Is that true???


----------



## Ludi

ParkInn, Allianz Tower 150m ...

Maybe the Hines highrise at Alexander Platz will be higher then 150m...

Yes, in district "Pankow" the green party dont accept anymore some kind of "luxury renovation". hno: :bash:


----------



## Suburbanist

What is the "distrcit of Pankow"? The whole subdivision or only the "small Pankow"? I mean: are Prenzlauer Berg, Weißensee, Blakenburg covered by this ridiculous provision?


----------



## erbse

^ Yes, they are. Greens... :cripes:

Bezirk Pankow (district):








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Pankow.png



We can only beg to a higher power they won't make it in the state elections this September...


----------



## Waffenmetzer

Ludi said:


> my own pics, ©Ludi


Wow this looks very british/dutch... Are there historical buildings like these ones in Berlin or is this deliberately inspired by "foreign" architecture?


----------



## erbse

Actually it's inspired by, well... nothing specifically. It was just decided that the building lots at this place should be such narrow townhouses and owners/investors can realize their own designs. And that's the result.


----------



## Ludi

*Neubau Sredzkistraße 59 Ecke Rykestraße 38*





































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Christburger Straße 13*




























Source and ©: stiftung-bwl.de / "Stiftung Bildung. Werte. Leben."



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Christburger Straße 19*










source and ©: immonet



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Waffenmetzer

erbse said:


> Actually it's inspired by, well... nothing specifically. It was just decided that the building lots at this place should be such narrow townhouses and owners/investors can realize their own designs. And that's the result.


Thank you for the answer. 



Ludi said:


>


Maybe not the most original building of all time but it marries very well with the surrounding old two. I hope nothing of value was demolished to build it?
By the way the neo-roman building on the left reminds me of my hometown Metz with its yellow stone and style. 

It's definitely off-topic but I like how the Eszett is written on the street sign (Rykestraße) : some people seem to forget that s + z =/= greek beta. :lol:


----------



## erbse

Waffenmetzer said:


> By the way the neo-roman building on the left reminds me of my hometown Metz with its yellow stone and style.


Likely that's because of the Wilhelminian influence in architecture in this beautiful area of once imperial German Alsatia.


----------



## Waffenmetzer

erbse said:


> in this beautiful area of once imperial German Alsatia. :troll:


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Suburbanist

Is Berlin getting a supertall anytime soon? I was thinking the middle of Tempelhof Park (former airport site) as a good location for a big stand-out tower...


----------



## ZZ-II

Suburbanist said:


> Is Berlin getting a supertall anytime soon?


No ^^


----------



## deckard_6

Suburbanist said:


> I was thinking the middle of Tempelhof Park (former airport site) as a good location for a big stand-out tower...


No^^


----------



## Ludi

we can be lucky, if Hines and co. build some 150-200m at Alexanderplatz, but Supertall I think in the next 20 years no chance.


----------



## Suburbanist

But is there some widespread sentiment against tall buildings (especially on places like former industrial sites)?


----------



## Ludi

The problem is, Berlin has big by the area and has a lot of free room, so there is not that much need for highriser.

Demand is also not so high.

Only in the City-West where they build the Zoofenester and now the UpperWest and at the Alexanderplatz( City East) they will build highriser in the next 10years maybe...


----------



## Ludi

*Olivaer Platz 2*




























source and ©: selectberlin.de


----------



## Ludi

*Wallstraße 35 - "Wohnen an der Wallstraße"*



















Source and © Wohnen-an-der-Wallstraße



















my own pics, ©Ludi

more about this development-area here in Luisenstadtthread.


----------



## Ludi

*Bismarckkarree*










finally looks little different:




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Carré Raimar - Premium Appartments*



















http://www.cg-gruppe.de/immobilien/project/detail/38




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Haus Cumberland*




























© John Koster 

http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/char...pracht-im-haus-cumberland-article1708635.html



erbse said:


> Sehr schön anzuschauen, dieser Artikel mit Bilderschau zum Umbau des *Haus Cumberland* zu Luxuswohnungen, Edelläden und einem Restaurant:
> 
> Haus Cumberland
> Der Umbau von Haus Cumberland geht schneller voran als geplant. Nicht nur die Wohnungen sind begehrt. Nun ist ein prominenter Ladenmieter hinzu gekommen. Bread & Butter plant Laden am Ku’damm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Im Sommer 2013 sollen die ersten Bewohner ihre teils luxuriösen Eigentumswohnungen und Penthäuser im denkmalgeschützten Haus Cumberland am Kurfürstendamm beziehen können. Simulation: Promo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Wie die Bauherren Dirk Germandi und Detlef Maruhn bei der Grundsteinlegung am Sonnabend sagten, sind von den 169 geplanten Wohnungen nur noch fünf zu haben - die Quadratmeterpreise liegen im Schnitt bei rund 4800 Euro. Simulation: Promo_
> 
> 
> Quelle & mehr: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/h...und-butter-plant-laden-am-kudamm/5223016.html


----------



## Ludi

*Gleisdreieck development area*

Here an update of the development area "Gleisdreieck" around the new "Gleisdreieck Park".

More information in the german SSC-thread for this area.

This development area is situated in the south of the Potsdamer Platz:














































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Alte Jakobstraße 92, 94*










© drc-immo.com



















Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*"Fellini" Kommandantanstraße Ecke Alte Jakobstraße*










© Fellini



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*“Berliner Neue Mitte” Kommandantenstraße / Neue Grünstraße*





































Source and ©: Baywobau.de


----------



## Ludi

and thats how it looks for now:





































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Haus Cumberland
--->aweseome

"Fellini" Kommandantanstraße Ecke Alte Jakobstraße
---> awesome x2

“Berliner Neue Mitte” Kommandantenstraße / Neue Grünstraße"
---> awesome x3


----------



## goschio

Wow, some cool stuff. Some of the new ones even looks better than your typical Gruenderzeitler. Well done.


----------



## Ludi

*The Square 3*






source and ©: Moritzgruppe


----------



## SkyBerlin

Awesome! :drool:


----------



## Ludi

*Wilmersdorf, Pariser Straße Ecke Olivaer Platz*



Kleist D said:


> Wilmersdorf, Pariser Straße Ecke Olivaer Platz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://quartier-pariser.ziegert-immobilien.de/












source and ©: quartier-pariser.ziegert-immobilien


----------



## Ludi

Ludi said:


> source and ©: Moritzgruppe


there is now a new own thread for here. :cheers:


----------



## Ludi

*Living in Adlershof*

Baywobau will invest in 108 privat appartments near the sience cluster "Adlershof":





































source and ©: Baywobau.de


----------



## Darryl

Shocker... White, boxy, and lots of balconies. :|


----------



## Ludi

*Gaillardstraße 20 und 20a Berlin Pankow*

New apartment-project in Berlins district Pankow:










projectpage here


----------



## erbse

Quite a solid concept, though I wish they'd be brave enough to use some ornaments on more of the classic-feel New Berlin Style buildings.


----------



## fountainkopf

erbse said:


> Quite a solid concept, though I wish they'd be brave enough to use some ornaments on more of the classic-feel New Berlin Style buildings.


Funny thing....I was thinkin why couldn't they simplify it a tad more. This looks to me still like Karl-Marx-Allee echo.

Why there would have to be ornaments ?


----------



## Ludi

While protests against the appartments next to the East Side Gallery (longest part of the wall in Berlin) is going on, construction increase more and more...



















source and © Tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Ludi

*Palais Theising and Palais Behrens*

New projectpage here with nice pictures.



















thats how it looked before war, the top got lost...


----------



## Ludi

thats how it looks at the moment:



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## ThatOneGuy

El_Greco said:


> You're being dogmatic now. It's a drab building with no redeeming features whatsoever and it being "international style" doesn't make it any better.


And this comes from someone who hates all boxes. Who is dogmatic?


----------



## Ludi

*Seesener Str. 40-47 - Sanus AG*



















Quelle, © und mehr Informationen Sanus AG


----------



## Ludi

*Revaler Spitze*





































Source and ©: http://www.revaler-spitze.de/

More information in the german SSC-Thread.


----------



## Ludi

*New Hotelcomplex next to the Mainstation development area / Europacity*



mb92 said:


> Dann zeigen wir sie hier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nps-tchoban-voss.de/projekt.php?id=370&tx=1&k=4&b=1&pg=0


Thats how it looks like now:



Ludi said:


> Hotelneubau nördlich vom der Invalidenstraße geht weiter nach oben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir, ©Ludi


more information in german SSC-Thread for Europacity


----------



## Ludi

*Kaiser Lofts - Kaiserin Augusta Allee 28*




























source and © http://home.immobilienscout24.de/15841850/expose/70474370


----------



## Ludi

*Linienstraße 142*



















http://www.linien142.de/


----------



## Ludi

*Maison Ouest - Passauer Straße 38 / Ansbacher Straße 30*



















© pantera Sales Services GmbH


----------



## Ludi

*Marchlewskistraße 77 - Berlin Friedrichshain - New Appartments*




























© Pure Berlin Properties GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## Ludi

*Parkquartier Dolziger 20-21 - Friedrichshain*

Projectpage





































view from the top:










source and © AGROMEX GmbH & Co. KG

More about the district Friedrichshain and more projects here.


----------



## Ludi

*Hohenzollerndamm 119 - BERLIN MODERN GREEN*



















© Projektgesellschaft Hohenzollerndamm 119 mbH
- Ein Unternehmen der CR Capital Real Estate AG -


----------



## Ludi

*Welser Straße 21 - Berlin Schöneberg*



















© and projectpage: http://www.primusimmobilien.de/nc/startseite/immobilien/berlin-schoeneberg/welserstrasse-21.html


----------



## Ludi

*"Drachenburg am Lietzensee" - Dernburgstraße 58*



















© and projectpage: http://www.primusimmobilien.de/nc/s...berlin-charlottenburg/dernburgstrasse-58.html


----------



## Ludi

*Kastanienallee 63-64 - "K6364"*



















© and projectpage: http://de.k6364.com/architektur.html


----------



## Ludi

*Cardinalplatz 3 -11 - Köpenick*



















© and projectpage: http://www.cardinalplatz-berlin.de/


----------



## Ludi

*Strauss & Partner developing "Arena Boulevard" next to the O2 World*










Source and © Strauss & Partner

more about the MediaSpree development area in the german MediaSpree Thread.


----------



## Tiaren

Well, they are at least shiny, boring new boxes, instead of bland and boring new boxes.


----------



## erbse

While the renderings are shiny as always - the results probably will turn out rather bland, again... :|


----------



## El_Greco

This could be quite impressive if the materials are of the highest quality.


----------



## Xorcist

seems to be boring, so it fits perfect to the rest there....


----------



## EU-Europa

I guess Berliners have really high standards, because those proposals look gorgeous to me! Boxy can still be beautiful if the material and execution is done right, which is something that Berlin developers have proved they are more than capable of doing.


----------



## Ludi

*"Fasanengardens" - Fasanenstreat 49*



















Source, © and more information: http://fasanengaerten.de/home_de.html


----------



## Tiaren

"Fasanen Gardens", really? The names get more and more ridiculous... Why not just "Fasanen Gärten"? What is wrong with that? Or if it has to be English: "Pheasant Gardens".

Edit:

Oh, I see, what Ludi did there. XD Why do you translate project names (wrong)?


----------



## Ludi

*Mollwitzstraße - old hospital - Berlin Charlottenburg*





































new east wing



















Source, © and more information: http://www.joli-coeur.de/start/


----------



## Ludi

Tiaren said:


> Edit:
> 
> Oh, I see, what Ludi did there. XD Why do you translate project names (wrong)?


for bether understanding maybe maybe..^^


----------



## Tiaren

*OMG*, the Mollwitzstraße-project is a really horrible one! Not just will the historic facade be disgraced by cheap modern balconies and a new modern wing, that in no way integrates with the existing architecture, will be added, but on the backside of the complex a number of historical buildings will be demolished, to make place for bland new apartment houses... Go take a look at Bing Maps how well preserved the actual condition of the former hospital is.


----------



## Ludi

Tiaren said:


> *OMG*but on the backside of the complex a number of historical buildings will be demolished, to make place for bland new apartment houses... Go take a look at Bing Maps how well preserved the actual condition is.


you sure they want to demolished them?

There are any pics?

_p.s.: you dont have to quote all pics _


----------



## Tiaren

You posted a map yourself:










Everything gone!


----------



## Ludi

normaly they very strict with monument protection in germany...

you sure that there are standing old "Gründerzeit" buildings and not postwar buildings? :dunno:


----------



## Tolbert

Ludi said:


> Source, © and more information: http://fasanengaerten.de/home_de.html


That streetfacade is ridiculous... hope thats not an attempt to simulate something historical ?!


----------



## El_Greco

Tiaren said:


> *OMG*, the Mollwitzstraße-project is a really horrible one! Not just will the historic facade be disgraced by cheap modern balconies and a new modern wing, that in no way integrates with the existing architecture, will be added, but on the backside of the complex a number of historical buildings will be demolished, to make place for bland new apartment houses... Go take a look at Bing Maps how well preserved the actual condition of the former hospital is.


Balconies look fine. I think they go well with the red-brick, reminds me of the Speicherstadt.


----------



## erbse

*HEYDT EINS - Luxury residentials at Tiergarten Central Park*

*Heydt Eins* at Köbis Triangle in Tiergarten (Klingelhöfer / Heydtstraße) with fresh website and renderings!  

*www.heydteins.de*

By Nöfer architects - *New Berlin Style*, baby!









































































_Source: Webseite / Nöfer Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH | Groth u-invest Zwölfte GmbH & Co. Wohnen im Köbis Dreieck KG_


----------



## Xorcist

actually i like it but the backyard is really a small hole....wow...AND...just remember the traffic in front of the building. but anyway...a nice project!

Fasanengaerten looks like 70s social housing, just terrible...


----------



## Ludi

*"Opernlofts" in Berlins district "Mitte"*



Flyn said:


> http://www.opernlofts-berlin.de/home.html







































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*"Gate Gussmann Atelier" Raabestraße 1 / Prenzlauer Allee 24*

Interesting project from district "Prenzlauer Berg" with many old neighbourhoods...




























source and ©: http://www.g-a-t-e.de/portfolio/02_wohnen/raabestrase-240.html

This building getting stucco again?!  ... would be great, after war so much stucco got lost.

before:










© google

Momentan so:










my own pic, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

goschio said:


> What did they smoke?


:hahaha: true^^


----------



## Ludi

House("Altbau") renovation in district Wilmersdorf:



Ludi said:


> Quelle und © DKB


thx to Kleist, this is how it looks for now:



Kleist D said:


> eigenes Foto,gemeinfrei


----------



## Elster

Berlin seems to be city with ambitions of disconnecting


----------



## Ludi

*Rungestraße 21 - BE MITTE - district Mitte*

disconnecting what?





































_© http://www.project-immobilien.com/berlin/immobilien/rungestrasse/_


----------



## Ludi

*Quartier Vier - Kanzowstraße 4,4a - district Prenzlauer Berg*























































Source, © and more information: http://vandenberg-berlin.com/de/eigentumswohnungen-berlin/quartier-vier-berlin-prenzlauer-berg/


----------



## Tiaren

Elster said:


> Berlin seems to be city with ambitions of disconnecting


What does that even mean? :nuts:


----------



## Ludi

*Rhinower Straße 4 - district Prenzlauer Berg*




























Quelle, © und mehr Infos: http://rhinower4.de/#objekt


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Nice, the stucco comes back!  (That way I can live with the roof.)


----------



## Ludi

*Max and Moritz - Appartmenttowers 95m and 85m - living companie*

Some more stuff. First post to this project here.




























Source, © and more information: http://www.noefer.de/projekte/show/max-moritz-berlin-friedrichshain


----------



## Ludi

*Kindl Residence - Mainzerstraße / Am Sudhaus - district Neukölln*




























Source and ©: http://www.noefer.de/projekte/show/kindl-residenzen-berlin-neukolln


----------



## Ludi

*Klostergärten - district Mitte*

*Cloister Gardens*





































Source, © and more information: http://www.klostergaerten.de/


----------



## Tiaren

Wow, the New Berlin Cassicism is really booming right now! Yeah, bring it on!


----------



## Groningen NL

Tiaren said:


> What does that even mean? :nuts:


I'ts probably about the whole gentrification thing going on in Berlin, a.k.a. cheap social housing being replaced by posh appartemts, and thus changing the atmosphere in a neighborhood.


----------



## El_Greco

Groningen NL said:


> I'ts probably about the whole gentrification thing going on in Berlin, a.k.a. cheap social housing being replaced by posh appartemts, and thus changing the atmosphere in a neighborhood.


Yeah it is pretty sad that Berlin is also going the luxury way.


----------



## erbse

Well, for many quarters it's badly needed that massive renovations and reconstructions are undertaken. You won't get beautification at cheap rates. Remember how doomed Berlin was due to the war and how it deterioated during the Iron Curtain era. It needs to step up its throne again.

Anyway, other quarters are getting artsy and hip now, like Wedding or even Marzahn. It's interesting to observe. But it's pretty much inevitable Berlin is getting more expensive. Still, local and federal government are already limiting rents or plan to do so on another scale - newly rented appartments aren't supposed to be more than 10% above average in the area.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Is there already an emergency marketing plan when Berlin turns _rich and snobby_ instead of _poor but sexy_?


----------



## erbse

Even if Berlin was crammed with billionaires it'd manage to remain a beggarly poor-as-**** wretch, as a city. That's socialism, ja. 
Long live the Lefties!

So no need for an emergency marketing plan, by no means.


----------



## goschio

Rich people also need a place to live. Or are they supposed to move to the suburbs?


----------



## El_Greco

You're missing the point. For city to stay competitive it needs to attract all sorts of people and not just the rich. People on low and mid incomes contribute greatly to the economy and to get them you need to offer incentives - affordability of housing is one of them. Turning entire districts into Gucci ghettoes and shipping the rest to the edges is asking for trouble in the long term.


----------



## Syndic

I wouldn't mind if rich people didn't have a place to live. And, yeah, Berlin better be careful. Pricing out workers is a good recipe for suburban sprawl.


----------



## Tiaren

Only problem: The youngsters do build all the bland and boring Bauhaus boxes. That is, what they have learned and their budget is most of the time pretty low. I am very grateful, that at least here and there some star architects leave an exiting new building in Berlin. In the 90s Berlin was handled as *the* upcoming Mecca of architecture, but after Potsdamer Platz, Reichstag, Jewish Museum and the Hauptbahnhof nothing exciting happened again. Other European cities left Berlin in the dust already. Just look at the area around Hauptbahnhof and O2 Arena. :/ Or compare this thread to the ones of London, Paris etc...


----------



## erbse

True. Still, Berlin is so heterogenous and cluttered already, that some bland and boring harmony rather is a good thing for the city's appearance. Though it indeed could need more highlights in newly built areas as around O2 World. First, Lüscher needs to go. Someone with vision for a true metropolis needs to take her place. I'm sure a lot of things will improve then, not everything of course.


----------



## Autostädter

Berlin needs some reconstructed stucco buildings. Nothing special, just simple ordinary ones typical for Berlin.


----------



## erbse

Of course that'd be great. Many ornamented buildings of Berlin have been magnificent. Even the ordinary, mass-produced ones.

Berlin could learn a lot from Leipzig in this regard. Check this thread: LEIPZIG | Boomtown of East Germany


----------



## Suburbanist

Stucco is horrible, it is pure clutter, it is something that shouldn't have place in contemporary post-modern architecture where larger-than-life, sleekness and big forms dominate architecture.


----------



## Autostädter

There is nothing wrong with _good_ modern architecture, but Berlin needs some more historic structure as an "anchor".


----------



## erbse

Indeed. There would be nothing wrong with some projects like these in Berlin:


erbse said:


> _Karl-Liebknecht-Strasse 107, Leipzig - facade reconstruction_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stuck-lowe.de/de/index.php?section=gallery&cid=13


----------



## Mr Bricks

Suburbanist said:


> No, it doesn't have to be only for the rich, but people should live according to their income in different areas they can afford. We don't need poor people living in the city center as some sort of props or ode to social diversity (which is the impression I get when I read, in my still limited German-reading abilities, criticism of the gentrification of Kreuzberg, Friedschain and Prenzlauer-Berg), as in "your city is not cool if you don't have visible poor people living in the most famous neighborhoods"
> 
> I get the impression (not only from Berlin) that a significant part of the planning community/blogosphere thinks there are merits on having a lot of complex regulations, laws and mechanisms just to keep a "The Sims" appearance on its most famous areas so that the "right" mix of "broke but edgy" students, artists, professional with money-but-an-open-mind, the occasional exotic immigrant etc. are present to pay homage to whatever sociological view fosters this perception (that rich people, well-paid professionals, "boring" families with kids and other major demographic groups are somehow detrimental to the "unique vibe" of a place).
> 
> This all being said, there are some interesting projects U/C in Berlin, I like this thread for that. If you look into other European capitals, no other capital in Western Europe has anywhere as much new construction as Berlin.
> 
> The only two things I miss: something > 300m for Berlin. Something at least as tall as the Fernsehtrum and some high-rise cluster somewhere out there, only with modern buildings, to be a hub for the emerging high-tech industry of Berlin (the disused Tempelhof airport is just THE perfect place for an array of new buildings).


Your problem is that you don't believe in a democratic city where _everyone_ is welcome. You don't believe in a socially mixed city. Your views on architecture and planning are almost fascist. You want to control the city, plan it to death and watch it work like a machine, you seem to hate the "chaos" that makes a city pleasant and interesting.

Berlin might be fine now, but what about the future? What will the city be like in 10 years? 20 years? Think ahead. You cannot approve of the current development in the housing sector by referring to the still very plentiful affordable housing. There will come a day when everybody has been priced out and there is nothing left to do. Is that the time to start being worried? Really? When it's too late?

The same argument is used by people to justify the destruction of old buildings. "Most of the city consists of old architecture anyway, one building is a drop in the sea". Is the plan really to keep on demolishing until old buildings become rare and then stop? I hope not.


----------



## Tiaren

Mr Bricks said:


> Your problem is that you don't believe in a democratic city where _everyone_ is welcome. You don't believe in a socially mixed city. Your views on architecture and planning are almost fascist. You want to control the city, plan it to death and watch it work like a machine, you seem to hate the "chaos" that makes a city pleasant and interesting.


I *totally* agree! Sometimes Suburbanist really scares me...


----------



## Ludi

*Ohmstrasse 6*



















reco Immobilien


----------



## Suburbanist

Mr Bricks said:


> Your problem is that you don't believe in a democratic city where _everyone_ is welcome. You don't believe in a socially mixed city


Who said that? 

I believe everyone has rights to live in a place as long as one has the income to pay for it. I also believe, on a city-level (not on a neighborhood-level, not 
on a building-level), there should be policies that can accommodate people of all income spectrums to an extent.

I just don't believe the right way to do it is to carve out space for low-income housing on the most expensive areas of a city. I also don't see what can be bad about having low-income housing districts located in the same metro area, but - say - 20-30 min. away by subway or fast commuter train. 




> Is the plan really to keep on demolishing until old buildings become rare and then stop? I hope not.


Ideally, yes. Only a few buildings from each era, presumably the most representative ones, should be preserved. Else, cities would need several times their footprint if no building was ever demolished.


----------



## Autostädter

#Ohmstrasse: That's a scandal. Such a beautiful street, ruined.


----------



## Tiaren

Normally they try at least to make the rendering/visualisation look good, so they can get away with a crap design...but here the visualisation already looks fugly and cheap as hell.

By the way, that visualisation is already years old. (I've seen it long time ago) Hopefully it'll take some more years to plan and build this and in the meantime the design will completely change.


----------



## Suburbanist

I like the general idea of the desing (single-panel windows on a sleek cluterless wall). Hopefully they go ahead with it, and then over time other buildings on the street start looking like this one as they are replaced over time.


----------



## Ludi

*Historical Residences in "Königs Wusterhausen" - "Am Funkerberg 4"*

The "HTP Immobilien" group realize the project "Historical Residences" in the old buildings of the telegraph office in the south-east of Berlin at the "radio mountain" ("Funkerberg") 47 appartments they will put in this building complex. They want to be ready in Sep 2015.



















Source, © and more information: HTP Immobilien


----------



## Chadoh25

Suburbanist said:


> Who said that?
> 
> I believe everyone has rights to live in a place as long as one has the income to pay for it. I also believe, on a city-level (not on a neighborhood-level, not
> on a building-level), there should be policies that can accommodate people of all income spectrums to an extent.
> 
> I just don't believe the right way to do it is to carve out space for low-income housing on the most expensive areas of a city. I also don't see what can be bad about having low-income housing districts located in the same metro area, but - say - 20-30 min. away by subway or fast commuter train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, yes. Only a few buildings from each era, presumably the most representative ones, should be preserved. Else, cities would need several times their footprint if no building was ever demolished.


Berlin would not be Berlin without its older building stock. It's older buildings are what make it great. The same is true of Rome, Paris, London and so on. People don't go to Berlin for the ugly post 1950s buildings. People go for treasures of the past.


----------



## Tiaren

Suburbanist said:


> Hopefully they go ahead with it, and then over time other buildings on the street start looking like this one as they are replaced over time.


WHAT THE...?!


----------



## Ludi

*Kurfürstendamm 170*

Another "Tobias Noefer / Nöfer" building in Berlin. :cheers:

















































































source and © Nöfer architects

Thats how it looks for now: https://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF-...170&ei=hjCLUvOEHtCB4ASAwYDACg&ved=0CD4QxB0wAQ


----------



## Mr Bricks

Suburbanist said:


> Who said that?


You. And you still do.



Suburbanist said:


> I believe everyone has rights to live in a place as long as one has the income to pay for it. I also believe, on a city-level (not on a neighborhood-level, not
> on a building-level), there should be policies that can accommodate people of all income spectrums to an extent.


So poorer people can actually live in your city (to an extent)? That's noble. All areas (except maybe extremely wealthy areas, especially outside the city) should be socially mixed. The reason why are obvious and have been stated many times already. Naturally, even in a socially mixed city much of the working class often live in the outer areas, due to historical reasons (they were moved there in the 50s and 60s) and due to the fact that the cheapest apartments will always be there. That doesn't mean we should aim for the rest of the poor to move there as well. No ghettos thanks. In gentrifying areas planners and developers have a responsibility to respect the original social makeup of the place. 



Suburbanist said:


> I just don't believe the right way to do it is to carve out space for low-income housing on the most expensive areas of a city. I also don't see what can be bad about having low-income housing districts located in the same metro area, but - say - 20-30 min. away by subway or fast commuter train.


You really haven't thought this trough have you?



Suburbanist said:


> Ideally, yes. Only a few buildings from each era, presumably the most representative ones, should be preserved.


That's nothing short of historical falsification. Not to mention that converted factories, warehouses etc make wonderful office, cultural, commercial and residential spaces. 



Suburbanist said:


> Else, cities would need several times their footprint if no building was ever demolished.


What utter nonsense! In many cities very little has been demolished and they're doing just fine. Attractive, successful and loved historic buildings can and should be renovated, preserved and modernized, because they are ultimately what people want and part of our heritage.


----------



## El_Greco

Ludi said:


> reco Immobilien


Cool idea however this building is so flat and uninteresting.


----------



## Ludi

*district Friedrichshain - construction updates*

Some construction updates from VictorJ, thx for this!

Lautizia:

Last post here about this project here.



VictorJ said:


> Hier war vor einem Monat Richtfest im ersten Bauabschnitt.
> Foto von der Facebookseite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im 4. Bauabschnitt wurde bereits mit der zweiten Etage begonnen. (foto 30 september Facebooseite)


----------



## Ludi

*Polygongarden constructionfield update*

Last post about this projet here.



VictorJ said:


> Projektseite
> 
> Bilder von heute:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.


----------



## Ludi

*Revaler Spitze update*

Last post here.



noisrevid said:


> _Bilder von mir_


More updates and projects in the german SSC-Thread for Friedrichshain.


----------



## Tiaren

Autostädter said:


> Tolbert is right though, it's neither a new style, nor has it been invented in Berlin. It's not even very specific, except for the fact that it features classic elements. Some buildings infact look like copies from 1920s London, although the German style was similar.


Don't get tied up about the name Erbse gave the style, that doesn't even have a real name yet. Of course Patzschke's, Kollhof's and Nöfer's designs are citations of once existing styles (Classicism, Art Deco, Streamline). Everyone knows that.
If we are making up names, how about "New Berlin Classicism" or "New Berlin Traditionalism". (Berlin in the name, not because it was invented in Berlin, but because right now it almost entirely occurs in Berlin, at least within Germany.) Just calling it "New Berlin Style" really sounds a bit presumptuous...


----------



## Tiaren

*German royalty, the Prince- and Princess of Hohenzollern are honoring the reconstruction site of the City Palace/Humboldtforum:*


----------



## Ludi

wrong thread! City Castle Thread is here, thx!


----------



## Tiaren

No, I posted this on purpose here too, since it does also belong in the "Berlin Projects and Construction"-thread.


----------



## erbse

_^ Thanks and keep on doing that. Even thou there's different Berlin project threads around, this thread is meant to give an overview of all relevant construction going on in Berlin to the international visitor. kay:_



Tiaren said:


> Just calling it "New Berlin Style" really sounds a bit presumptuous...


It's the only distinct style Berlin has developed since decades. "New Berlin Classicism" isn't really spot-on, as many of these buildings rather showcase early-modern/streamline/Art Deco elements. Someone has to give it a name, ja. 

It's not an ego thing for me, I just hate talking about a specific group of buildings or styles if you don't have a name for it. 
That's confusing people. Same for all this "Neo-Classicism/Classicism Revival" thing English vs German.

Let's just settle down on one term (in another thread perhaps).


----------



## Ludi

*Bleibtreustrasse / Mommsenstrasse - district Charlottenburg*

At least post a link to the city castle thread. 

....



VictorJ said:


> This ugly building GOOGLE MAPS gets demolished and replaced by a modern new building:
> 
> http://bleibtreustrasse18.de/
> 
> Construction client: egena ag
> Mr. Alexander Kindermann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle


----------



## Autostädter

*Potsdam I Reconstruction of the city palace*

The Stadtschloss (city palace) had originally been built from 1662 under Kurfürst Friedrich Wilhelm and rebuilt from 1744 under Friedrich II. Destroyed in 1944 it has now been reconstructed to house the parliament of the state of Brandenburg.



Ludi said:


> Jap, fast fertig. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi





Ludi said:


> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


See the German thread or this Wikipedia article for more info.


----------



## Autostädter

*Potsdam | Humboldt Quartier*

U/C



erbse said:


> *Webseite Humboldt-Quartier* (alias HQ Humboldt Potsdam): http://hq-potsdam.com/
> 
> *Webseite Projektentwicklung* (mit Faktensammlung, Broschüre etc.): http://www.kondorwessels.com/index.php?id=3&timeline=1&idpj=39&ddScrollTop=0
> 
> Weitere Renderings von der Webseite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Modell des vormaligen "Quartier Barberini":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://static.pnn.de/fm/61/thumbnails/ModellPotsdam.jpg.4970038.jpg


----------



## Autostädter

*Potsdam | Reconstruction Palais Barberini*

The residence had originally been built by King Friedrich II, the design was by Carl von Gontards, construction started 1771. Destroyed in 1945, the building in the historic centre of Potsdam is now being reconstructed: (Wikipedia)



Ludi said:


> Vom Alten Markt aus gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle, © und mehr Informationen: http://abload.de/img/uferansicht-frontalrnnjjbo.jpg


----------



## Ludi

Here the german Thread


----------



## Tiaren

HQ Potsdam is really classy! Both modern and traditional.  Will it be build together with Palais Barberini or later?


----------



## Ludi

Dont now, first they build deep-level garages for the hole areal and then...

I only can see informationtables next to the construction field of the "HQ Potsdam".


----------



## Ludi

*Tieckstrasse 22 - Residence Tieck*



















Source, ©: http://www.primusimmobilien.de/nc/startseite/immobilien/berlin-mitte/tieckstrasse-22.html


----------



## Ludi

*Markgrafenkarree / Krausenblock*




























Source and © Stefan Forster

More about this project here in the german SSC-Thread for this project.


----------



## josh23

I'm not saying anything. It looks nice all of it. But looks like XIX century. We have 2013 why they're going to build that? I mean it is a little cheap and funny.


----------



## hateman

josh23 said:


> I'm not saying anything. It looks nice all of it. But looks like XIX century. We have 2013 why they're going to build that? I mean it is a little cheap and funny.


Always these questions. You answered it partly: "It looks nice." But more importantly, it's a way of regaining cultural patrimony, a sense of place, a sense of history, a sense of who they are as a people.

On the other hand there are people and places who demand that their architecture innovate. How this is any less cheap or funny, or even provincial and misguided is beyond me. One group is trying to capture the past, another group is trying to capture the future. 

Disneyland has a Future World, too.


----------



## El_Greco

Too often in the 21st century the residential architecture is either some cheap McMansion or tiny-windowed tower with random cladding. I think Berlin is going down the right way with its smart mid-rises.


----------



## Kampflamm

19th century architecture has stood the test of time. The same can't really be said about a lot of the stuff built between the 1920s and 70s.


----------



## Suburbanist

Kampflamm said:


> 19th century architecture has stood the test of time. The same can't really be said about a lot of the stuff built between the 1920s and 70s.


It is not like that. Most cities were rather small before mass industrialization drove many peasants and farmers to expansion areas in cities. So whatever architecture was in vogue at the time became the dominant style on cities that boomed during the 2nd Industrial revolution like Berlin, which sort-of peaked in the 1920s in that aspect.

If you go to a place that peaked much earlier like Venice (Italy), you will see that dominant style is that of 17th Century pallazzi.


----------



## Suburbanist

hateman said:


> On the other hand there are people and places who demand that their architecture innovate. How this is any less cheap or funny, or even provincial and misguided is beyond me. One group is trying to capture the past, another group is trying to capture the future.


It is better to be bold and try to shape the future than live in a perpetual state of nostalgia longing for times (and architecture typical of times) people weren't born to have experienced first hand. It is a riskier proposition, as certain styles might fall out of fashion soon, but at least you can say you tried. One can never fault mid-20th Century architects for trying very hard to do that, with varying degrees of long-term success. They were not afraid of the future, they embraced and gambled on it with revolutionary concepts (garden cities, expressionism, brutalism, modernism, Bauhaus school, tower-in-the-park, tract housing, organic architecture aka Zaha Hadid etc).


----------



## El_Greco

Most of these 'revolutionary concepts' were utter failures that defaced entire cities. Aesthetics should always be the primary concern of architects.

I also think its ironic that so many of these architects choose to live in old townhouses and mansions instead of their concrete monstrosities.


----------



## Ludi

you dont like neoclassicism? :dunno:

I think it looks great! "Modern" architecture at the moment to 99% doesnt convince me in Berlin....


----------



## Suburbanist

El_Greco said:


> Aesthetics should always be the primary concern of architects.


No, functionality should be. There is everything wrong with your statement, which is why non-famous architects get railroad by civil engineers and developers all the time: they are so concerned these days with things like 'make it fit the neighborhood' or other stuff that they forget to make buildings that will work well and fit the expectations of their clients.


----------



## El_Greco

Suburbanist said:


> No, functionality should be.


The implication being that aesthetics and functionality never get along. BS.

Haussmannian apartment blocks are both beautiful and functional. A concrete tower block is neither beautiful nor functional. With you it is always about ideology.


----------



## Autostädter

Suburbanist said:


> No, functionality should be.


Aesthetics have a function that can be demanded by the public and should be demanded by the developer. The function is to make people feel good in their environment.


----------



## Suburbanist

Autostädter said:


> Aesthetics are a function that can be demanded by the public and should be demanded by the developer.


Sure, but it is entirely subjective.

There are reasonable standards defining, say, the optimum design of emergency exists, or possible schemes to enhance air circulation, or how to insulate noise or heat. 

There aren't ways to define, except for personal taste, whether a glass wall or stucco are better for a façade. Any judgment on that is entirely subjective.


----------



## Tiaren

Suburbanist said:


> Sure, but it is entirely subjective.
> 
> There are reasonable standards defining, say, the optimum design of emergency exists, or possible schemes to enhance air circulation, or how to insulate noise or heat.
> 
> There aren't ways to define, except for personal taste, whether a glass wall or stucco are better for a façade. Any judgment on that is entirely subjective.


Of course "better" is highly subjectiv and of course no one can claim a stucco facade is better than one of steel and glass. *BUT* beauty is imho not really that subjective, as people use to say. Ask a representative group of people, if they find these Berliner facades beautiful:


Das Märkische Ufer mit dem Ermelerhaus in Berlin Mitte by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr

...or if they find these Berliner facades beautiful:


In der Friedrichstraße, Berlin-Mitte ... by bayernernst, on Flickr

Guess, what the overwhelming majority would say...? There's a reason Paris, Rome and Vienna are considered the most beautiful cities, while Berlin, London, Warsaw are not (anymore)...
And if people nowadays again strife for more beauty in their surroundings (with every modern comfort), it's perfectly clear which way to go. Honestly, who are you or any architect to deny them that?


----------



## Autostädter

Suburbanist said:


> There aren't ways to define, except for personal taste, whether a glass wall or stucco are better for a façade. Any judgment on that is entirely subjective.


If it was that subjective, why do so many people prefer to live in the old historic neighbourhood? If aesthetics were so irrelevant and tastes so random, why don't we just demolish the old, outdated and unfit buildings, especially in the Netherlands, where there's still loads of them?

I'm not against modern architecture in gerneral, I'm just against ideology and thought control.


----------



## moustache

josh23 said:


> I'm not saying anything. It looks nice all of it. But looks like XIX century. We have 2013 why they're going to build that? I mean it is a little cheap and funny.


Because old style is most beautifful than new modern style ...


----------



## Kampflamm

Suburbanist said:


> It is not like that. Most cities were rather small before mass industrialization drove many peasants and farmers to expansion areas in cities. So whatever architecture was in vogue at the time became the dominant style on cities that boomed during the 2nd Industrial revolution like Berlin, which sort-of peaked in the 1920s in that aspect.
> 
> If you go to a place that peaked much earlier like Venice (Italy), you will see that dominant style is that of 17th Century pallazzi.


I meant "standing the test of time" in the sense of their continued appeal. Of course some of the 19th century architecture looked dated in the 1920s, hence the complete about-face with the _Neue Sachlichkeit_ and similar movements. Today's German cities look like crap though because they were rebuilt during an era that produced virtually no memorable architecture. Hardly anyone would be sad to see postwar Nuremberg disappear.



Suburbanist said:


> It is better to be bold and try to shape the future


There's nothing bolder than for an architect to be inspired by past architectural styles since they will inevitably be shunned by their peers for such a move. What's happening in Berlin is great. They're taking a classic approach to designing buildings and adding their own unique style to it...something that had been the case for centuries until the Bauhaus arrived and created a complete break with the past.


----------



## hateman

Suburbanist said:


> It is better to be bold and try to shape the future than live in a perpetual state of nostalgia longing for times (and architecture typical of times) people weren't born to have experienced first hand. It is a riskier proposition, as certain styles might fall out of fashion soon, but at least you can say you tried. One can never fault mid-20th Century architects for trying very hard to do that, with varying degrees of long-term success. They were not afraid of the future, they embraced and gambled on it with revolutionary concepts (garden cities, expressionism, brutalism, modernism, Bauhaus school, tower-in-the-park, tract housing, organic architecture aka Zaha Hadid etc).


With all due respect, your arguments help in illustrating my point. The problem with these arguments is that they are essentially expressions of preference, and ultimately do not form an argument against using an architectural style. Neither party, neither the nostalgist nor the futurist were "born to have experienced first hand" the times from which they are building; and whether it is "better," "bolder," or "riskier" are judgments based simply on attitude and ideology.

As someone already mentioned, in the current world of haute architecture, traditionalists are not in the mainstream. Ironically by virtue of their choice, they are "risk takers," and "free-thinkers." Using traditional, historic architecture and urban planning has itself also become a "revolutionary concept," and a contemporary attempt at building "better," improving on the tract house/radiant city/etc. model of the past. That new, traditional model required as much boldness and risk, and faced as much criticism (if not more) as any model put forward by the modernists of the past.

The point is, you can't fault either architect, either the nostalgist or the futurist for producing architecture that seeks to improve the lives of the people they are building for, or for seeking "the good." You can however find fault with architects and ideologues who automatically equate "the good" with "the new," as much as you can find fault with those who equate it with "the old." Competence and excellence (which can encompass all forms of architecture) should be the only guidelines. 

However it must be said that you can attempt to define what works "better" by simple data and analysis. For example, the towers in the park schemes of the modernists have largely been discredited due to the observed effect they had, and comparing them to "traditional" neighborhoods that remained intact.


----------



## Ludi

*Schuetzenstrasse 46 at Krausenquarter*

Last update here...



















Source: http://www.mic-arc.de/projekte/Schuetzenstrasse_46.html


----------



## erbse

Suburbanist said:


> No, functionality should be.


*Form is function. Form is function. Form is function.*


_Schreib dir das hinter die Ohren, Modernistenrotzlöffel._


----------



## Suburbanist

Are there any redevelopment plans for this big lot or this Spree island?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

erbse said:


> Form is function.


Simplicity is a form.


----------



## Autostädter

...and an emergency exit on the 5th floor is still an emergency exit - it just doesn't benefit anyone who doesn't want to commit suicide.


----------



## Tolbert

Kampflamm said:


> 19th century architecture has stood the test of time. The same can't really be said about a lot of the stuff built between the 1920s and 70s.


That "new" stile you love is a 20-30 stile


----------



## desertpunk

Kampflamm said:


> I thought people had figured out by now that constant sunshine isn't exactly good for books, non?


Depends on what's in the stacks. A research library with rare texts and books would be much more concerned about light. A lending library filled with mass market publications is more interested in driving traffic with a pleasing experience.


----------



## Ludi

*Bleibtreustrasse 25 new appartment by Patzschke*

This building the Bauwert Investment group gonna tear down spring next year.

22 new appartments they will build until spring 2016.

The Bleibtreustrasse is a side road of the " Kudam / Kurfuerstendamm " one of the most famouse boulevards in Berlin.









_
© Patzschke_

Here a size larger.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ Patzschke Time :Applause:


----------



## Ludi

especially when they tear down such an postwar bullshit. :cheers:


----------



## Belgrader

Ludi said:


>


I love this one, it's so great! :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren

Right now not only is the City Palace being reconstructed, but soon the reconstruction of the tower of the *Parochialkirche* is going to start. At the 300th anniversary of the church in 2015 everything shall be finished. *Donations are still needed though!!*

What the church looks now:











How it looked before the war and (hopefully) soon again:










The reconstruction work is stemmed by *Denk mal an Berlin* http://www.denk-mal-an-berlin.de/ society. Here are some promotinal videos by them:


----------



## Tiaren

As a reminder, right next to *Parochialkirche* this project is right now in realization:



Ludi said:


> *Cloister Gardens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source, © and more information: http://www.klostergaerten.de/


----------



## Ludi

*New appartmentbuilding Auerstrasse / Richard-Sorge-Strasse - district Friedrichshain*

22 new appartments here.



















Source: WFS Welthaus Consult GmbH


----------



## Ludi

*Appartments „Matthiasgaerten“ / "Matthiasgardens" - Landsberger Allee / Friedenstrasse / Pufendorfstrasse*

completion: 2016

BGF: ca. 55.000 m²

appartments: ca. 550




























Source and ©: http://www.bl-gruppe.de/aktuelleprojekte-berlinM.html

More about the district Friedrichshain and this and other projects here in the german SSC-Thread.


----------



## Suburbanist

Auestraße apartments look awesome


----------



## Ludi

Hm, I am little sceptical, cause later the windows wouldnt shine that blue and the fassade wouldnt shine that white..., more grey.


----------



## PortoNuts

Very pleasant residential projects but are there benchmark projects going on?


----------



## Tiaren

^^
No...this is Berlin we are talking about. XD


----------



## Ludi

PortoNuts said:


> Very pleasant residential projects but are there benchmark projects going on?


they are, but not that much as residential projects in the moment...


----------



## Tiaren

Ludi, I think, he really was saying:
Who cares about the umpteenth residential project on the outskirts? Show us the big and interesting projects!

And I do totally agree!

Here are some of the projects that do belong here and that are far more interesting:
- Humboldt-Forum/City Palace
- James Simon Gallery
- Reconstruction/renovation of Museum Island in general
- Extension of the U-Bahn (U55)
- New highrises/skyscrapers: Hines Tower, Estrell Tower, Atlas Tower, Max & Moritz...
- New federal agencies
- German Secret Service (BND) HQ
- Leipziger Platz mall
- BER airport
- New Landesbibliothek (library of the Bundesland of Berlin)
- Axel Springer Campus
- Rejuvenation of City West
- Rebuilding of Marienviertel (Berlin's old city centre)


----------



## Ludi

This "big" Projects have extra Threads, like BER, Humboldtforum, U5, Hines-highrise, UpperWest, old Wertheim-areal, etc...

*I) General projects and other smaler projects: *

HERE

*II) Highrises:*

*1. Hines Hochhaus (150m)*

*2. Upper West( Atlas Tower) (118m)*

*3. Zoofenster( closed/archive) (118m)*

*4. New Cityquarter CityWest (178m)*

*5. "The Square³" (118m)*

*6. Estrel Tower (176m)*

*III) General Urban Developments (sonstige Großprojekte):*

*1. Leipziger 12( Wertheim-Areal)*

*2. Humboldt-Forum / Stadtschloss Berlin*

*3. Axel Springer Media Campus*

*IV) Infrastructure and Mobility Forums:*

*1. BER*

*2. Public transports( U-Bahn,S-Bahn)*

*V) Stadiums and Sport Arenas*

*1. O2 World*

_*VI) Alben und co.*_

*1. Berlin's historical architecture*

*2. "Everybody loves Berlin / allgemeine Fotos von Berlin*


----------



## erbse

^ Great, thanks. We should ask some mod (ha) to include a thread list in post 1 of this thread (that one is incredibly outdated anyway).


----------



## PortoNuts

Ludi said:


> This "big" Projects have extra Threads, like BER, Humboldtforum, U5, Hines-highrise, UpperWest, old Wertheim-areal, etc...
> 
> *I) General projects and other smaler projects: *


Thanks for the comprehensive list, Berlin seems to be doing fairly well.


----------



## Tiaren

Geez, Ludi, why do you insist on transferring all the bigger/more interesting projects out of this thread? This thread is *THE* go to thread for everyone interested in Berlin. They will look here first...but what they see here is only small residential projects. Actually really boring after a while. And like PortoNuts, they'll ask themselves, if they've landed in the Wanne-Eickel thread by mistake. All the other threads in the City/Metro Compilation forums do update about *all* the projects in a city. Why is this thread so over complicated? :/


----------



## Ludi

right, all projects, but also smaler projects, not only airports, castles and highrise. :cheers1:


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Let's hope the cladding of Upper West really delivers what it promises... I've gotten a little sceptic lately, because of too much window dressing in visualisations...


----------



## Ludi

Thx for the updates here Tiaren! kay:


----------



## Tiaren

Now, it's your turn again.


----------



## Ludi

*Transvaalstrasse 22-24 / Afrikanische Strasse - DOMICIL - old age home*










New old age home opens end of 2014

source and more information: http://www.domicil-seniorenresidenzen.de/standorte/berlin/wedding-afrikanische-strasse.html

thats how it looks for now...



















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## cilindr0

Really gorgeous!


----------



## Tiaren

I don't know...that ugly dome somehow ruins it for me. Looks kitschy...


----------



## erbse

I wouldn't worry about that tower too much - I'm rather worried about that column connecting the balconies, yikes! But even then, it's still a lot better than most of the modernist flat-roof/concrete facade/narrow window/****-the-surroundings crap erected elsewhere.


----------



## ghettobird

It would be great if somebody updated the first page overview of all the projects in this magnificent city. Otherwise it's getting hard to keep up.


----------



## Ludi

*Some Updates of the Media-Spree development area*

Only Mods or Beta can do this... :/



VictorJ said:


> Schade, dass die Uferprommenda nich so richtig an die Oberbaumbrücke angeschlossen ist. Ob das irgendwann noch geändert wird? HIER gibt es keinen Durchgang.
> 
> 01. Diese Menschen schauen sich Möwen an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.


All pics ©SSC-User VictorJ

The red building is the new Coca Cola Germany building. In front of it they gonna build soon this one:










All buildings are solitarily like the old silobuildings in the "Osthafen/ east-port".


----------



## Ludi

*Around the O2 World*

Living Leves between East Side Gallery and Spree, the new Mercedes building, etc.



VictorJ said:


> Der Bürohauskomplex südöstlich der Arena:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedesbau, Parkhaus an der Bahntrasse und Wohnturm Living Levels:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09.


All pics ©SSC-User VictorJ


----------



## PortoNuts

Very sleek clean looking buildings. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

Tiaren said:


> I don't know...that ugly dome somehow ruins it for me. Looks kitschy...


Very kitschy. And the column is terrible as well.


----------



## noisrevid

Leipziger Platz 12, one of the current major projects, is drawing close to completition. For people outside of Berlin it may look just like another Shopping Mall.
But with that made up, the Leipziger Platz gains back its historical shape, which dates back to nearly 70 years of non existance, since the buildings were destroyed during WWII.



Topaas said:


> 2011


2014


Leipziger Platz im Bau von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Leipziger Platz im Bau von tom_stromer auf Flickr

Last Building for completing the octagon is ment to start with construction this year, though there are no updated news about the investor for doing so.





















http://www.bischoffcpn.com/projekte/buro/leipziger-platz-18-19


----------



## noisrevid

Some close ups



Topaas said:


> 06-01:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 7.


----------



## Ludi

*step-by-step plan for "Berlins Mitte"*





































Sourc and ©: Senatsverwaltung für Stadtentwicklung

If you have any questions, ask me/us.

red= finished
yellow= under construction/in process of planning
blue= dialog / competition about future


----------



## Tiaren

Are there the entrance buildings of Monbijou Palace marked? O:


----------



## cilindr0

Sorry ludi, but I don't understand your maps. This maps are plans of reconstruct Berlin's Mitte?


----------



## Darryl

What is planned for the Gendarmenmarkt?? It looks fantastic the way it is.


----------



## Ludi

@cilindr0: not only reconstructions, any kind of buildings and projects

@tiaren: seems like. :dunno:

@Darryl: only new plaza designs...


----------



## Tiaren

Those plans are a really nice find though! Basically, they are rebuilding half of Berlin Mitte till 2025. XD
I wish, they would really at least reconstruct the gate buildings of Monbijou Palace. They would make a great entrance to the park, which right now is really uninteresting, despite it's nice sounding name.


----------



## erbse

Darryl said:


> What is planned for the Gendarmenmarkt?? It looks fantastic the way it is.


I think they're just revitalizing the pavement of the square, because much of it looks quite wasted.


----------



## cilindr0

Tiaren said:


> Those plans are a really nice find though! Basically, they are rebuilding half of Berlin Mitte till 2025. XD
> I wish, they would really at least reconstruct the gate buildings of Monbijou Palace. They would make a great entrance to the park, which right now is really uninteresting, despite it's nice sounding name.


Do you have any pic of this gates? Really didn't know anything about this plan of Berlin Mitte, but sounds really awesome!


----------



## erbse

It could either be the river guard houses (plus fencing) of Monbijou Palace:









Source

Or it's the portal house:









Source


But I have no clue where this is coming from. It's in the plan, but I can hardly imagine they're doing something like that right away, can't remember anyone mentioning it. Would be lovely though. 

Right across the world-famous Museum Island this would be a real eyecatcher and make this a literally royal place.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Pretty sure, it's the portal on Monbijou Square marked on the map.


----------



## Ludi

*new appartments in old post and telegraph office - Geisbergstrasse (Schoeneberg)*





































© O&O Baukunst


----------



## Ludi

*Living at Spittelmarkt - new appartment - competition decided*

Between Kommandanten- and Beuthstrasse here they gonna build a new appartmentcomplex...

Competition:

1. prize: Léon Wohlhage Wernik, Berlin

2. prize: Stephan Höhne Architekten, Berlin











1. prize:



















©Léon Wohlhage Wernik

2. prize:




























©Stephan Höhne Architekten

Source and more information

http://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Wettbewerb_in_Berlin_entschieden_3439165.html

more about the Luisenstadt between the district Mitte and Kreuzberg (old border strip) here.


----------



## cilindr0

erbse said:


> It could either be the river guard houses (plus fencing) of Monbijou Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Or it's the portal house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> But I have no clue where this is coming from. It's in the plan, but I can hardly imagine they're doing something like that right away, can't remember anyone mentioning it. Would be lovely though.
> 
> Right across the world-famous Museum Island this would be a real eyecatcher and make this a literally royal place.


Wow... Such a great lost... hope one day we can see it again, or at least partly. If it was for me I would prefer this palace, with his entrance and gardens better than the Schloss


----------



## erbse

Monbijou is certainly marvellous and should be reconstructed asap. It reminds me of Sanssouci in many ways. But the Stadtschloss / City Palace is far more important for the cityscape of Mitte and Berlin's, Prussia's and Germany's identity. So of course it has the priority here.


----------



## Autostädter

*Luisenstadt*

Some updates of the various residential developments in Luisenstadt by user VictorJ:



VictorJ said:


> Dann hier verschiedene Eindrücke aus von der Ecke Dresdner / Waldemarstraße, sowie der Hof, der sich nördlich dieser Ecke befindet, also HIER (MAPS).
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.


----------



## Autostädter

Part 2:



VictorJ said:


> Rund um das Engelbecken werden jetzt die letzten Baulücken geschlossen:
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05. Engeldamm Ecke Adalbertstraße, also nicht direkt am Becken:


German thread


----------



## Autostädter

*Leipziger Platz Quartier | Mitte*

In case you don't follow the thread for this project:



Ludi said:


> Voßpalais
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


----------



## Autostädter

The scaffolding gets removed gradually:



Ludi said:


> Voßstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi





Ludi said:


> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


Thread for this project


----------



## Autostädter

del


----------



## Autostädter

*Residential developments | Friedrichshain*

Some updates of residential developments in Friedrichshain:



VictorJ said:


> Die Gerüste sind (bis auf eins) abgebaut:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05.



Revaler Spitze:



VictorJ said:


> Projektseite
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und ein Bild vom Baugruppenblock daneben:


German thread


----------



## towerpower123

Berlin never ceases to amaze with the final quality of these infill projects!


----------



## PortoNuts

Outstanding residential projects.


----------



## Ludi

*Gehry wins competition for new 150m highrise @alexanderplatz*



















construction begings this year!

appartments and one hotel are planed.

Here the international thread for this project and here the german-Thread on SSC.


----------



## Tolbert

No, just NO! I would prefer to have no higrise than something like this.... Please at least give it a proper base not this f*** wired peace of s****

Sorry for getting emotional, but its still the center of our capital. It deserves something better. And if not, please let it be of red bricks, which could make an interessting building out of this !!!


----------



## erbse

The base is already there (the "mitte" Saturn building).
Besides, a sandstone cladding clearly suits Alexanderplatz the best.

I expected a tad of better proportions. Though it's already sort of Art-Decoesque, it could have been a little more consequent with its convex lines and the facade streams. A crown would help to make it look more slender.

Another render of the *Hines Tower at Alex by Frank Gehry*:









©Gehry Partners


Its footprint is designed to resemble a cloverleaf. Good luck.


----------



## Ludi

discussion goes on here, thx!

@Tolbert, answer there too.


----------



## Tolbert

Erbse, you sould take a closer look. The tower clearely has its own base anexed to the Saturn building. And it looks just odd the way it is shown here. I wouldn't say anything if it would just sit on top of Saturn, but it doesnt. Sandstone is well suited to alexanderplatz, that right, but we already have only this material or close colors on Alex. Something different would please the eye very well and it woold make a great oponent to the kolhoff tower on skyline view. Plus, red brick would give the building an impressionist apperiance that would look like somthing that has german heritage and is not just copy pasted out of another metropolis! Some more relating to our history is exactely what we need in the center of our capital and nothing else!




Ludi said:


> discussion goes on here, thx!
> @Tolbert, answer there too.


 
As you wish ;D


----------



## Mr Bricks

Berlin really knows how to build attractive apartment buildings.


----------



## erbse

Another beautiful closeup render of the ~150m *Hines Tower* at Alex:









Source: Immobilien Zeitung


----------



## Ludi

*New smale cluster arount the TV Tower finally is coming...*

At the moment:



noisrevid said:


> Leipziger Platz im Bau von mir auf Flickr


With Gehry-Tower



noisrevid said:


> Bild von mir


seems like Sonae Sierra Tower and Blackstone Tower are coming soon too...



noisrevid said:


> Bild von mir


THX and © SSC-User: noisrevid


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

they rebuild the Montevideo?


----------



## Ludi

*"Luisenstadt / Luisencity" @ old border strip between district Mitte(east) and Kreuzberg(west)*

“Berliner Neue Mitte” Kommandantenstraße / Neue Grünstraße




























Fellini Residence










"Neue Gruenstrasse"











Left side on this pic they gonna construct the Dreieck Kommandanten.










my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

1. Seydelstraße / Elisabeth-Mara-Straße




























Seydelstrasse 8



















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi

*More about the "Luisenstadt / Luisencity" in the german SSC-Thread for this development area.*


----------



## ELH

*HIGHRISE DEVELOPMENTS: FUTURE CITY EAST - FUTURE CITY WEST*

FUTURE CITY EAST (ALEXANDERPLATZ):








Picture by "Noisrevid", first posted at:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110948301#post110948301

FUTURE CITY WEST (ZOO):








Source: http://berlin-city-west.de/upper-west
Adaptions to original Photo by me.

Here, we see City east (left and in the background) and City west (right and more in front) within one perspective. 
Not all proposed or likely highrise Projects are included, but "Upper west" (under construction) 
and the Hines Tower (construction start this year) have been inserted.
Between east and west, you see the two dominant highrises of the Potzdamer platz, from which the topmost Picture must have been taken.








Picture by "theBluePhoenix", first posted at:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110912159#post110912159


----------



## Ludi

*Media Spree @ old border strip between district Friedrichshain(east) and Kreuzberg(west)*



noisrevid said:


> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> LL I 1 von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> 
> LL III von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> 
> LL IV von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> 
> LL VI von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Im Bau - Living Levels von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


all pics © SSC-User noisrevid


----------



## Ludi

*City West "Zoobogen" rehabilitation works nearly finished*



noisrevid said:


> Noch im Bau - Bikini Berlin von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Berlin Breitscheidplatz von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


pics © SSC-User noisrevid


----------



## Ludi

*Hotel 25hours and Monkeybar on the top @ Zoobogen with view over the "Zoo" and Tiergarten*





































View over the Tiergarden and the "Zoo"










source and © 25hours Hotel / Monkey Bar


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

awesome. I will visit the Bikini on my next berlin stay

PS: 25Hours always has an awesome interior design


----------



## Youth86

Ludi said:


> all pics © SSC-User noisrevid


^^^ This area is changing so rapidly! I am in BER every year to update myself to the newest changes, but here we're witnessing unbelieveable progress day by day. Great!


----------



## Tiaren

I can hardly await the Atlas Tower finally rising.


----------



## Ludi

*Estrel Tower 176m is coming, by Barkow Leibinger!*









































































©Barkow Leibinger

Own international Thread for this Highrise here.

Or the german-SSC-Thread here.


----------



## m4rcin

Very cool! :cheers:


----------



## erbse

Boom Berlin, boom! :applause:


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ The first true skyscraper of Berlin! :nocrook:


----------



## Tiaren

erbse said:


> Boom Berlin, boom! :applause:


Why do you wants to blow ze Berlin up? O:


----------



## Mr Bricks

And the Crystal Palace.


----------



## Ludi

*Michaelkirchstrasse 16 - new appartment house*

Works begin this spring here.



















Source: placement properties


----------



## Tellvis

Mr Bricks said:


> And the Crystal Palace.


True but we need to convert talk into action. Berlin is getting on with it. I like the Berlin and Hamburg threads by the way, some really good stylish buildings being built.


----------



## matzek

^^^^ great, finally another colour than white.


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good. :cheers:



Ludi said:


> Works begin this spring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: placement properties


----------



## cameronpaul

El_Greco said:


> Most of these 'revolutionary concepts' were utter failures that defaced entire cities. Aesthetics should always be the primary concern of architects.
> 
> I also think its ironic that so many of these architects choose to live in old townhouses and mansions instead of their concrete monstrosities.


Agree entirely! Of course architecture like anything else has to evolve and advance but that does not in itself mean tearing up everything learnt in past and designing places that are in the main unfit for human purpose. There are some great "modern" buildings but far too many are bland,boring or just plain hideous and only serve as a monument to the architect's ego and deface the city environment where they are indiscriminately placed.


----------



## erbse

A larger render illustration of the BIG concept for the *new Axel Springer HQ* that didn't make it:









Illustration by MIR, Copyright at BIG

*Source*


----------



## erbse

*Facade Reconstruction for Historical Gründerzeit Building | Schöneberg | Ansbacher Straße 30 / Passauer Straße 38*

The district of Berlin-Schöneberg is getting a spectacular facade reconstruction:

This poor turd








http://abload.de/img/dscn0863kjpqbe3srt.jpg

will be turned into *this*!








http://www.fb-asset-holding.de/pages/aktuelle-projekte/maison-ouest.php









https://www.schaak-immobilien.com/Denkmalimmobilie_Maison-Ouest_Berlin-Mitte.html









http://www.panterasothebysrealty.com/projekte/maison-ouest-berlin/


The project is called *Maison Ouest* and is located at Ansbacher Straße 30 / Passauer Straße 38.
It's quite close to the famed KaDeWe department store.


For more recent facade boostings, check this fresh thread: *Berlin Renovations & Reconstructions*


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Pastiche and kitsch IMO.


----------



## erbse

I'm not that sure how it looked like before, but it might come close. Of course you prefer the rotting gray, bland, de-stuccoed current "facade", no surprise there.

You should check this thread out Suburbanist, swathes of mindboggling kitsch for you: 

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692118 *


----------



## Highcliff

anyway....the most of buildings are awesome....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## erbse

*Steglitzer Kreisel - highrise redevelopment at Schlossstraße (118m)*



Ludi said:


> *Steglitzer Kreisel (118m) gets renovaded to become a luxus-appartment-tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how it looked for now:


The *Steglitzer Kreisel* highrise (118m) redevelopment got a redesign and looks a tad more refined imho:









http://www.cg-gruppe.de/immobilien/image/display/614









http://www.kw-development.com/images/Kreisel-1.jpg



















The current tower from above, with the adjacent well-known shopping street Schloßstraße in Berlin-Steglitz:








http://www.cg-gruppe.de/immobilien/image/display/600

_All from: http://www.cg-gruppe.de/immobilien/project/detail/527

See also: http://www.kw-development.com/seiten/projektrealisierung-steglitzer_kreisel.html_


----------



## Farmir

erbse said:


> The district of Berlin-Schöneberg is getting a spectacular facade reconstruction:
> 
> This poor turd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/img/dscn0863kjpqbe3srt.jpg
> 
> will be turned into *this*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fb-asset-holding.de/pages/aktuelle-projekte/maison-ouest.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.schaak-immobilien.com/Denkmalimmobilie_Maison-Ouest_Berlin-Mitte.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panterasothebysrealty.com/projekte/maison-ouest-berlin/
> 
> 
> The project is called *Maison Ouest* and is located at Ansbacher Straße 30 / Passauer Straße 38.
> It's quite close to the famed KaDeWe department store.
> 
> 
> For more recent facade boostings, check this fresh thread: *Berlin Renovations & Reconstructions*


Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!

I wish for many more such building renaissances in Berlin and other cities.


----------



## moustache

AMAZING !!


----------



## erbse

_Alright people, it's geil indeed, but please stop reposting/quoting images all over - thanks! _


----------



## erbse

*Tempelhof Airport plans*

*Berlin Tempelhof Airport Redevelopment
(check the thread ^ for loads of additional plans, renders & photos)* 

Proposed *landscape park and mixed block perimeter development* at the edges of the former Tempelhof airfield:









http://img.welt.de/img/wirtschaft/c...900/Berlin-Bauprojekt-am-Tempelhofer-Feld.jpg

A proposed design for the new *Central Berlin Library* at Tempelhof:









_/ by ENVES Arquitectos S.L.P._ http://www.stadtmorgen.de/bezirke/t...l-und-landesbibliothek-entschieden/38544.html / imagelink


----------



## PortoNuts

That library seems like a daring project.


----------



## erbse

The "German Pentagon", the new *BND HQ*, is almost finished (German project thread):









Source: Action Press / http://www.bild.de/news/inland/bnd/millionengrab-bnd-zentrale-35374060.bild.html


Welcome back to the 40s... :shifty:


----------



## Groningen NL

Ew, it kinda looks like a prison.


----------



## erbse

For some people, I'm pretty sure it is.

But at least they've got that lovely naturally grown palmtree right in fron of the BND. :troll:









http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/mitte/bnd-schlapphuete-verstecken-sich-im-wald-article1792259.html









http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-akt...r-der-Spion-Wie-der-BND-Mitte-veraendert.html


----------



## Ludi

public jobs after the unification of the city:










!!


----------



## erbse

*Berlin's top 200 major employers*

The research/science, hightech and engineering sector is rather strong in Berlin. I'm myself employing people in this sector in Berlin.

While there are various semi-public/public institutions among Berlin's top employers like in many other metropolises (traffic network, hospitals, mailing), there's also major private players, such as Siemens, Mercedes, Vattenfall, Telekom, Gegenbauer, Bayer, Deutsche Bank, Axel Springer, Zaland-o (still considered a startup), ebay, Groupon, Bombardier, Lufthansa, VW and Allianz. The creative and hightech industries and various startups gain more influence on the job market as we speak and already create loads of real jobs. The *internet industry alone grew by 30%* compared to 2012.

You can check the biggest employers here: *Berlin’s top 200 major employers*


----------



## Ludi

*City castle / Humboldtforum framing grows up*



noisrevid said:


> _Bild von mir_


© SSC-User noirevid

More pics and stuff here in the own thread.


----------



## Ludi

*La Vie - 362 Flats - district Prenzlauer Berg*


















Source: Tagesspiegel

Saarbruecker Strasse 










Strassburger Strasse



















my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Weissenberg

Ok, so you guys are basically saying that compared to Ruhr (heavy industry), Frankfurt (financial services) or Hamburg (logistics) Berlin isn't any kind of major player on the German market?


----------



## SebastianCrow

How about medicine and high-tech (still fledgling) sectors?
Germany should be very happy that country is so federalised.
Berlin can be very upset from the same reason.
But in a perspective of, let's say, 20-30 years Berlin should fully take the role of the central city which leads whole country (what doesn't mean that overwhelms it as London or Paris do).

According to La Vie visualisations, a lot of renders presenting Berlin real estate projects shows green roofs - can we assume that these buildings will have terraces there?


----------



## Shanghainese

The small buildings in traditional style looks cool. It´s important, that a city build in various styles, not in mono. Berlin is cool.


----------



## PortoNuts

Excellent updates. :applause:


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Berlin will never play a role as dominating city in Germany. It doesn't have the major companies and the major industries in its walls. Decission makers sit somewhere else. Of course not anymore in the Ruhr area but in Frankfurt, Hamburg, Stuttgart and Munich. Those areas are the power house of Germany today and will be its power house also in future.

But Berlin is an interesting city which attracts young professionals. That's why Berlin has been the capital of the poor for the longest time. And that's why it will get important divisions of southern German companies.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Weissenberg said:


> Ok, so you guys are basically saying that compared to Ruhr (heavy industry), Frankfurt (financial services) or Hamburg (logistics) Berlin isn't any kind of major player on the German market?


In Medias and creative Industry Berlin is at least overall on eyeline with Duesseldorf and Hamburg, while both others still create a shitload of more money per employee and the earnings are a lot of higher there in this sector.


----------



## goschio

Berlin might catch up to other German cities one day but it will never dominate.


----------



## SebastianCrow

No city in Germany will ever dominate the whole country.
That's the beauty of Federal Republic.


----------



## desertpunk

IMG_9208 by ash.wu, on Flickr


----------



## SebastianCrow

Construction site behind Humboldt Box is of course Humboldt-Forum but could you say more about cranes in the second plan?


----------



## PortoNuts

GhostOfDorian said:


> Berlin will never play a role as dominating city in Germany. It doesn't have the major companies and the major industries in its walls. Decission makers sit somewhere else. Of course not anymore in the Ruhr area but in Frankfurt, Hamburg, Stuttgart and Munich. Those areas are the power house of Germany today and will be its power house also in future.


Germany never had a dominant city so I can't see what's the problem about Berlin not having that role. It's not as if Frankfurt, Hamburg or Munich are the central city.


----------



## Suburbanist

It had already been a bit controversial the shift of German capital from Bonn to Berlin in 1990. Many (formerly West German) politicians believe Bonn shouldn't be abandoned just like that and didn't believe Berlin had conditions to be the capital already at the time, and wanted a "staged" transfer that would only be completed 10 years later.


----------



## Tiaren

PortoNuts said:


> Germany never had a dominant city so I can't see what's the problem about Berlin not having that role. It's not as if Frankfurt, Hamburg or Munich are the central city.


Not really true. In the Twenties Berlin had more than 4 million inhabitants (the fourth largest city in the world). In addition to being the political and social heart of Germany, most of the banks (that are now in Frankfurt), most of the publishers (that are now in Hamburg) and most of the large companies (that are now scattered around Germany) were headquartered in Berlin. Berlin was by far the most important, metropolitan city in Germany and on par with London, New York and Paris.


----------



## Byzantin

Germans, especially those who live in other regions than Berlin don't seem to have much enthusiasm for their capital city. This phenomena is also evident here on this blog. Foreigners/ expats are usually more optimistic and appreciative about the way the city is evolving and growing. Community planners tend to look at unimployment, low birthrates and the lack of traditional industry when making assessments about the future. Factors such as globalization, urbanization, the draw of vibrant world cities and new technologies seem to be udervalued.


----------



## SebastianCrow

I don't see shift from Bonn to Berlin as controversial step.
Capital city Bonn was an artificial creature and current situation is the only logical one - Berlin as true Germany capital.

P.S. For some time I'm developing project "Berlin Projects & Contructions Map".
It can be found here:
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zCVGKfEIqdSU.kD2YSrAXUIFQ

Map will be updated on a daily basis in order to create fresh and complete list of investments in Berlin. If you guys think it'd be good addition for that thread, please add link to map in first main post. Link can be also found in my signature.


----------



## Ludi

*Development around main railwaystation*

Kennedy House on the left...



noisrevid said:


> Am Humboldthafen Eins gehts auch voran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


All pics © SSC-User noisrevid

more about the area here in the german thread.


----------



## Tiaren

Wow... o__O I don't believe, this will come. Mrs. Lüscher would *never ever* let such a building be erected in one of the most prominent places in Berlin. Is this really cut and dried (in trockenen Tüchern)?
Oh, wait, I just noticed, this is not going to be across the street of the Holocaust Memorial but one street behind that. So it isn't actually such a prominent place.


----------



## Autostädter

Adlon is by Patzschke, as it happens.


----------



## Ludi

I think they still looking for an investor.

They prepared the hole project, just left an investor, wants to realize this! 

That would be really great!


----------



## Ludi

*some economic and demografic news*

Berlin gets a Start-Up and Internet-Company Valley...

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/09/11/business/smart-business-factory-berlin/

New statistics by the german Bundesverband Deutsche Startups e.V.










Join-Venture Capital (total numbers!)










and demografic news

+41.600 people last year (specially from south and east-europe)


----------



## miau

Here are some photos of the ongoing construction of an apartment tower close to the river and the 'Mediaspree' development zone. 










































Quelle: Photos by me


----------



## Ludi

*Stadtpalais Wilmersdorf - Wittelsbacherstrasse 15*



> - planed: 38 appartments
> - architect: Stephan Hoehne
> - investor: Bewocon - Berliner Wohnbau Consult GmbH




















_©Stephan Hoehne_


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ IS this building a new one or retrofit?

If so, why the semi-buried basement? The practice of leaving a small space under the first floor has been outdated for 40 years and counting, unless there are flood risks.


----------



## erbse

It's new. But it makes sense. Less danger of mould fungus in the first residential floor, more space for inhabitants (for bikes, trash, facilities like boilers/heatpumps and other stuff). And its warmer for first floor residents too (esp. in winter), and passengers aren't that likely to get a view into your kitchen, while your fork's on its oral landing maneuver.

When comparing the older buildings I own to some of the new stuff, I totally prefer the older ones with souterrain/basement floors, far more practical and better to maintain.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ A tight confined space near the floor is breeding ground for insects, mold and fungi.


----------



## erbse

That's why you don't want to have it on your first floor.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

[FULL GALLERY]


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Ludi said:


> _©Stephan Hoehne_


The round balkonies - quite often seen on Berlins Projects - are indeed very nice.


----------



## Suburbanist

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> The round balkonies - quite often seen on Berlins Projects - are indeed very nice.


The balconies would look much better if they had huge whole-panel windows without any apparent frames behind them, instead of these windows covered with some wood over their metal frames (if they are triple-glazed).


----------



## towerpower123

Ludi said:


> investor: BEST HOMES VERTRIEBS GmbH
> 250 Mio. €
> time of construction: 2015-2017/2018
> architect: looks like Patzschke(?) but exposé says same architects like the Adlon Hotel in Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _©BEST HOMES VERTRIEBS GmbH_
> 
> They gonna tear down the old GDR "Platten" here.


Wow! That will be a great historical revival building! That old GDR building won't be missed, although there are a few I would rather see go before that one.


----------



## Ludi

There have been other drafts for this areal before too...

_buenck+fehse_










_Hemprich Tophof Architekten_


----------



## erbse

^ The New Classical design for Wilhelmstrasse 56-59 by *Patzschke* (#1441) is infinitely superior to this bland nothingness. It's grand, monumental, metropolitan and after all very Berlinesque. _New Berlin Style_ written all over it again.


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks good. :cheers:



Ulpia-Serdica said:


> [FULL GALLERY]


----------



## Ludi

*visitorcenter for the Federal Council at Leipziger Strasse 2*

One of the last gaps at the Leipziger Square gets built-uped...









_my own pic_


















©Max Dudler


----------



## Ludi

*development at Leipziger Square and Potsdamer Square*

The visitorcenter will close one of the last gaps in this area. Here little overview of the development. 

before war, Potsdamer Square and Leipziger Square...










after war










the wall


















around 2000










2008 overview...










Leipziger 12 /Wertheim today, one of the biggest 









©: euroluftbild.de/Robert Grahn


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## Manolo_B2

massive!


----------



## Ludi

*Humboldtforum - citycastle recontruction - structural work nearly finished!*


















my own pics ©Ludi

More pics, information and stuff here: _City Palace Reconstruction (Stadtschloss) - "Humboldt-Forum" | U/C _


----------



## Ludi

*Tacheles building - Oranienburger Strasse*

New Investor: Private Equity Firma Perella Weinberg Partners

they bought it for 150Mio €....



















Place of alternative culture, there have been fights for this area since many years, lets see what the new investor will do....

older plans for the areal here for example.


----------



## Autostädter

Leipziger Platz 12 "Mall of Berlin" after opening on Thursday:


----------



## Ludi

*State Opera and State Library renovation and modernization*














































my own pics, ©Ludi

more about it in the german SSC-thread here.


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## Ludi

*Albrecht-Achilles-Str. 65 - New Appartmenthouse - "Kurfuerstenlogen"*



> Investor: Baywobau
> construction: 2014-2016
> typ of building: appartments






























Source: Baywobau

Baywobau allready realised other highclass appartment-projects around "Kurfuerstendamm" by replacing nasty after-war buildings...

Achilles project:









source: baywobau

Here you can see how it looks now.


----------



## PortoNuts

Berlin truly has a special style in modern construction. In most cities in its situation, you would have glassy buildings in almost every new development.


----------



## ghettobird

Still looking forward to see more modern stuff and skyscrapers being built in Berlin.


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!


----------



## UrbanMyth

Ludi said:


> New Investor: Private Equity Firma Perella Weinberg Partners
> 
> they bought it for 150Mio €....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place of alternative culture, there have been fights for this area since many years, lets see what the new investor will do....
> 
> older plans for the areal here for example.


I was searching but haven't been able to find any pre-war images of this site -- does anyone have access to any?


----------



## GhostOfDorian

^^ http://www.kunsthaus-tacheles.de/institution/history/

It was originally built as a shopping mall, but due to the location it never performed. That might be also a main reason why it takes so long to develop the site.


----------



## Tiaren

Wow...it looked incredible back then! So sad, Berlin lost nearly all it's pomp and circumstance.  I wonder, what they will do with building and the adjacent plots...


----------



## MikkelAndersen

ghettobird said:


> Still looking forward to see more modern stuff and skyscrapers being built in Berlin.


I am not! Leave them outside the city center. Does anyone like Frankfurt or La Defense in Paris? No - but tourists all over the world are coming back to Dresden with its baroque core.


----------



## UrbanMyth

MikkelAndersen said:


> I am not! Leave them outside the city center. Does anyone like Frankfurt or La Defense in Paris? No - but tourists all over the world are coming back to Dresden with its baroque core.


While I tend to agree with you -- and I would welcome more historical reconstruction -- I have to wonder that in the future, the modernist architecture of today may, if done well and it respects a human scale at the pedestrian level, be itself a "historic" attraction.


----------



## Syndic

MikkelAndersen said:


> I am not! Leave them outside the city center. Does anyone like Frankfurt or La Defense in Paris? No - but tourists all over the world are coming back to Dresden with its baroque core.


Hear, hear! If I wanted to see Modernism, I'd go into my own city's downtown. No one travels to see Modernism. No one cares about it. Its omnipresence has cheapened it, like an inflated currency. People travel to see truly unique regional architecture. I encourage all regions of the globe to delight in their own locale's specific Neotraditional style. Architectural diversity is much more interesting than an assimilation of all places into one boring global style. One can explore contemporary architecture within a traditional cultural framework. The fact that Berliners recognize this fact makes it easily one of the most progressive places in the world; way ahead of the curve.


----------



## ghettobird

MikkelAndersen said:


> I am not! Leave them outside the city center. Does anyone like Frankfurt or La Defense in Paris? No - but tourists all over the world are coming back to Dresden with its baroque core.





UrbanMyth said:


> While I tend to agree with you -- and I would welcome more historical reconstruction -- I have to wonder that in the future, the modernist architecture of today may, if done well and it respects a human scale at the pedestrian level, be itself a "historic" attraction.


I'm not an architect nor do I know lot about different styles, but with the places I've seen in Berlin the historical and refurbished "centre" is easily the most boring part of the city. Alex for example is much more intresting with it's über-cool DDR-arcitechture - do not forget that part of your history! And without a doubt places like Kreutzberg, Prenzlauer berg and the area around Ostbahnhof are much more intresting (albeit not because of their restored or well preserved historical buildings).

Do not try to recreate history of some specific era, it's reborn everyday anyway. Just preserve some. Tokyo is one example where modernisn is actually already making historical districts in a way.


----------



## erbse

What you may perceive as boring ghettobird, is a haven of grand history and beautiful sights for others. Speaking of Unter den Linden and the Berlin City Palace rising from the ashes currently. The restored Museum Island is unparalleled in the world.

You don't seem to be capable of recognizing the wounds Berlin had to take. It has never been Paris, but it was a beautifully grown historical city with exciting layers. Much of that was lost. And what you described as the "historical center" actually isn't there. The whole old town of Berlin was wiped out.

That's Berlin's old center before WW2, hardly anything of that is left:








Source: http://www.berliner-historische-mitte.de/

That's anything but boring, it was the liveliest part of pre-war Berlin actually.
No one's denying the qualities of Kreuzberg, Alex or Friedrichshain. But the city needs a heart too, not just a liver that can take all those drunkards from abroad.


----------



## ghettobird

erbse said:


> What you may perceive as boring ghettobird, is a haven of grand history and beautiful sights for others. Speaking of Unter den Linden and the Berlin City Palace rising from the ashes currently. The restored Museum Island is unparalleled in the world.
> 
> You don't seem to be capable of recognizing the wounds Berlin had to take. It has never been Paris, but it was a beautifully grown historical city with exciting layers. Much of that was lost. And what you described as the "historical center" actually isn't there. The whole old town of Berlin was wiped out.
> 
> That's Berlin's old center before WW2, hardly anything of that is left:
> 
> Source: http://www.berliner-historische-mitte.de/
> 
> That's anything but boring, it was the liveliest part of pre-war Berlin actually.
> No one's denying the qualities of Kreuzberg, Alex or Friedrichshain. But the city needs a heart too, not just a liver that can take all those drunkards from abroad.


Yes, I understand a lot of what you say. I know - partly - the history of Berlin although you might refer me as one of those foreign drunks.  However - having been such a vibrant city in many decades and always one of the cores in the world politics and - at the same time subject to change I see this kind of development being a step back for Berlin.

You refer Berlin having had a bunch of interesting layers before. That's true for sure but the new Berlin "neoclassic" style seems like a way of escape back to the history rather than taking steps to the new millenium. The palace will never be from the same stone than it was originally built by someone some hundred years ago. 

The only thing that is constant is change. And when the city lost something in the midst of history it gave a whole new opportunity to create something new. That's an opportunity that for example Paris doesn't have.


----------



## erbse

Well, these opportunities to create something new are scattered all across Berlin and its central districts, and they've been taken. Look at e.g. Potsdamer Platz, City West or the current Mediaspree developments. For the real deal, more brownfield gaps have to be closed - that's when I predict we'll see the rise of truly visionary architecture for Berlin.

*For this very centerpiece*, though - the actual core and root of Berlin's, Prussia's and thus Germany's development - *please allow us the freedom to restore our identity*. It's what has made us and what has been there for centuries. The Palace was taken down by the GDR government, as an act of terror against German culture and history. I don't think we have to take it. We just pull it off and give cruel fascism and socialism the finger.  *That's our vision of freedom and liberty, too. A monument to reunification and German identity.*

The first true democratic republic on German soil was initiated from atop the Berlin City Palace, btw. It'll hardly be a royalist monument.


----------



## Autostädter

^ It says on the homepage of one of the projects that there are 2 to 5 room apartments. Have a look here for some floor plans.


----------



## Ludi

thx for sharing Autostädter :applause:

I like the Revaler Spitze! :cheers: Nice stuff...


----------



## Ludi

*Sapphire by Daniel Libeskind*

- Project Name: Sapphire
- Use: Residential
- District: Mitte
- Status: under construction 
- Architect: Daniel Libeskind
- Website: www.sapphire-berlin.com






New Homepage


----------



## Suburbanist

Berlin now needs a major Zaha Hadid project. Doesn't need to be tall, but it must be extremely distinctive to the eye.


----------



## LuckyLuke

I know most people won't agree with me but I think Daniel Libeskind is a master at relating the beauty of a building to its meaning and purpose. He's the architect of our generation. Congrats to the person who's going to live in the penthouse.


----------



## Ludi

*renovation Lietzenburger street 96*

new stucco





































my own pics, ©Ludi

plans









_©http://www.architekt-heinrich.de_

before









_©google maps_


----------



## Ludi

*Eisenzahnstreet 1*

- Project Name: Eisenzahn1
- Use: Residential
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: under construction
- Architect: Ralf Schmitz
- Developer: Botegga Veneta
- Website: www.eisenzahn1.com









_©Ralf Schmitz_




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Palais Holler - Kurfuerstendamm 170*

- Project Name: Palais Holler
- Use: Residential + office
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: under construction
- Architect: Noefer architects
- Developer: Colliers International
- website: http://www.noefer.de/projekte/show/kurfuerstendamm-170









©Noefer architects



























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*two projects Albrecht-Achilles-street by Baywobau*

- Project Name: Kurfuerstenlogen
- Use: Residential 
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: Planning permission
- Architect: Stephan Hoehne
- Developer: Baywobau
- website: http://www.baywobau.de/eigentumswohnung-berlin/

Visus allready here posted.


















_my own pics, ©Ludi_

- Project Name: Achilleion
- Use: Residential 
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: finished
- Architect: Patzschke & Partner architects
- Developer: Baywobau
- website: http://www.baywobau.de/eigentumswohnung-berlin/


















_my own pics, ©Ludi_

Visualation to compare









_©patzschke_


----------



## Ludi

*New shopping house planed in place of Karstadt Kurfuerstendamm*

- Project Name: unknown
- Use: shopping, office
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: planed
- Architect: HHF Architekten
- Developer: Harald Huth









_©HHF Architects_




































_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## APOQUINDO

Berlin rocks!


----------



## Ludi

*Bleibtreustreet 25*

- Project Name: B.West
- Use: residental
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: under construction
- Architect: Patzschke and Partners 
- Developer: Bauwert Investment Group
- Homepage: http://www.bleibtreu25.de/de/









_©Patzschke_



























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

*Schlueterstreet 40*

- Project Name: Schlueter 40
- Use: residental
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: under construction
- Architect: Axthelm Rolvien Architects
- Developer: IKR Kuschel GmbH
- Homepage: http://www.axthelm-rolvien.de/projekte/schlueterstrasse-40

Some more modern stuff next to classic stuff by Patzschke, Noefer... 









©Axthelm Rolvien Architects



























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## PortoNuts

Very exciting stuff going on in Berlin.


----------



## Autostädter

Redevelopment | Charlottenburg
- Use: Office / shops
- District: Charlottenburg
- Status: Proposed
- Architect: Hascher Jehle
- Developer: Hines
- Thread (Berlin forum)

Replacement of a 1970s block next to Bahnhof Zoo:




























source: Hascher Jehle / tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Autostädter

*Cantian Eck | Prenzlauer Berg*

- Use: Residential / Mixed
- District: Prenzlauer Berg
- Status: U/C
- Architect: Stephan Höhne
- Website: http://www.cantianeck.de/
- Thread (Berlin forum)










Photo Update:



Ludi said:


> Die ersten Abschnitte sind inzwischen so gut wie fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


----------



## PortoNuts

You go Berlin. :cheers2:


----------



## Ludi

*Charlottenhoefe Lietzenburgerstreet*

- Project Name: Charlottenhoefe
- Use: residental + office/ hotel
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: under construction
- Architect: Patzschke and partners
- Developer: CESA Investment Group
- Homepage: http://www.charlottenhoefe.de









©Patzschke


















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Berlins residential projects make me horny


----------



## UrbanMyth

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Berlins residential projects make me horny


Truer words rarely spoken. M. :cheers:


----------



## cilindr0

We are having very few advances in this post 

In any case, Upper West, was a great project!








​
I heard time ago, that highrises where difficult in Berlin, due to the soil, anyone knows anything? That's strange, because the televisiontower is quite huge


----------



## miau

cilindr0 said:


> I heard time ago, that highrises where difficult in Berlin, due to the soil, anyone knows anything? That's strange, because the televisiontower is quite huge


Berlin is basically build on a swamp (even the name is derived from 'swamp/marsh'). While it is not as extreme as in Mexico City, I can imagine that there are issues with very large structures on this kind of soil.


----------



## Ludi

*Englische Strasse 20 / Wegelystrasse*

- Project Name: English Gardens - District on the river Spree in Charlottenburg
- Use: residental
- District: Charlottenburg
- Status: planed
- Architect: Thomas von Thaden
- Website: http://www.thomasvonthaden.de/archi...en-Quartier-am-Charlottenburger-Spreeufer.htm













































_©Thomas von Thaden_


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## miau

A very nice project indeed, I especially like the view from the entrance to the river as seen in picture #2.


----------



## Berlinomat

In my opinion they should have doubled the height of the two buldings on the bank of the river.


----------



## erbse

I think that would rather conflict the concept of a somewhat intimate courtyard.
If they doubled the height, they should have gone for many setbacks and a slender appearance.

Anyway, another nice and refined example of contemporary Berlin Style. Looks like the wave is unstoppable! *It'll generate a more harmonious and Berlin-typical appearance over the years*, which is a good thing, given all the mambo-jambo random shuffle buildings we've seen over much of the past seven decades.


----------



## erbse

*Square³ | Apartment and mixed-use complex for Sportforum Hohenschönhausen | Konrad-Wolf-Strasse/corner of Weissenseer Weg*

This complex with three compact towers obviously is getting a go-ahead.
It's in a rather unusual location in the East of Berlin and might spark a great development in Hohenschönhausen/Lichtenberg.

According to investor Dirk Moritz building applications could be filed by mid 2015. It's an estimated 400 million Euro investment.

*The Square³ at Sportforum Hhs | Mixed use | 118m (Golden Tower)*

Residential, retail/shopping, hotels, offices

Architects: LAVA, website: http://www.l-a-v-a.net/projects-de-DE/the-square-de-DE/

Berlin Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559452

Visualisations:

















http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...en-neuen-wolkenkratzer,10809148,20766982.html









http://www.lichtenbergmarzahnplus.de/baufeld-wird-verkauft/



























More renders: http://www.l-a-v-a.net/projects-de-DE/the-square-de-DE/


----------



## erbse

*City Palace Reconstruction (Stadtschloss) - "Humboldt-Forum" | U/C*

Everything going according to plans and even faster at the Stadtschloss rebuilding project! kay:

*Berlin City Palace reconstruction | "Humboldt-Forum" global cultural museum | Opening 2019*

Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_Palace,_Berlin
Berlin forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=178723

Wanna support, donate? Go here: *http://berliner-schloss.de/en/donations*









http://berliner-schloss.de/en/humboldt-forum-new-palace/new-images-of-berlin-2015/

From "Unter den Linden" boulevard:









From "Lustgarten", Berliner Dom (cathedral) to the left:









Cupola to be erected in the middle here:









All taken by and © user Ludi

*More photos here at the main construction thread!*


----------



## Kleist D

*New Construction near the Railway main station "Berlin- Hauptbahnhof"*

http://www.humboldthafeneins.de/humboldthafeneins.html


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen 1 by Kleist D, on Flickr


From the Railway Platform you can dive into water.


ab ins Schwimmbecken by Kleist D, on Flickr


Unter dem Stadtbahnviadukt by Kleist D, on Flickr


Humboldthafen von Nordwesten gesehen by Kleist D, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Ludi said:


> - Project Name: English Gardens - District on the river Spree in Charlottenburg
> - Use: residental
> - District: Charlottenburg
> - Status: planed
> - Architect: Thomas von Thaden
> - Website: http://www.thomasvonthaden.de/archi...en-Quartier-am-Charlottenburger-Spreeufer.htm


Awesome :applause:


----------



## Ludi

*Victoria-Garten district Pankow*



Ludi said:


> Die eigene Projekt-Seite:
> 
> http://home.immobilienscout24.de/12643775
> 
> So soll es mal aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> source +©: Victoria-Garten


Small, but nice art-deco residental project. :cheers:










Source+©: Victoria-Garten


----------



## Mr Bricks

^Nice.


----------



## Ludi

- Project Name: ???
- Use: residental
- District: Prenzlauer Berg
- Status: planed
- Architect: Graft Architects
- Website: http://www.bewocon.com/de/


----------



## Ludi

- Project Name: "Wohnen in der Michelangelostraße" (living at Michelangelostreet)
- Use: residental
- District: Prenzlauer Berg
- Status: planed
- Architect: 1. Prize Frank Goerge
- Website: http://frankgoerge.de/stadt/berlin-michelangelostrase/

6000 flats/ apartments they want to realise... Own thread here in the Berlin-Section.


















_©Frank Görge_

Meier Werner 3.Prize


















_©Meier Werner_









_Source: Citygoverment / Senatsverwaltung_


----------



## miau

This area has been overlooked for decades, it's nice to finally see some development here (which is actually in my neighborhood ). What I most appreciate about the concept is that there will be an 'urban compactification', while at the moment the area is dominated by solitary commie blocks, as seen in the pictures. I hope that there will be new small business like shops and bistros.


----------



## Ni3lS

Berlin City Lights by Zerletti, on Flickr


----------



## miau

A nice picture, but you forgot mention that it shows the renovation of the Charité Hopital tower.


----------



## PortoNuts

Excellent. :cheers2:


----------



## Ni3lS

miau said:


> A nice picture, but you forgot mention that it shows the renovation of the Charité Hopital tower.


That I didn't know, so I just posted it as a random update hoping that a Berliner could tell which project it is  Cheers


----------



## Ludi

*Sapphire Chausseestreet*



























_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Ludi

*Feuerlandhoefe Chausseestreet next to Libeskind Sapphire*



Ludi said:


> _- Chausseestrasse 38-42a
> - areal: 14.000 quadratmeters old Bromsilberfabrik
> - Investor: CG Gruppe and Kondor Wessels
> - around 400 appartments
> - completed in: ??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Fuchshuberarchitekten
> 
> Old TLG-draft





























_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Geil


----------



## MikkelAndersen

Ludi said:


> - Project Name: Stadthous Hugo
> - Use: Residential
> - District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
> - Status: planed
> - Architect: Wiegand Hoffmann Architekten
> - Website: http://www.primusimmobilien.de/projekte/expose/projekt/stadthaus-hugo/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: Primus Immobilien_


A great example of modern beautiful architecture. :banana:


----------



## MikkelAndersen

Flyn said:


> 2 Architects build their Home
> http://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Plaene_fuer_Wohn-_und_Galeriehaus_in_Berlin_4132795.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(C) apool_
> 
> 
> Material Study.
> Only concrete, glas and aluminium is used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(C) apool_
> 
> As far as I know you don't see rust on this picture but an oxid layer. Aluminium doesn't rust. I assume that you'll also see this on the architectual elements of the building when it has aged...please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> http://www.apool.eu/de/lottum.html


A great example of alienating and dreadful architecture. The rooms inside might be welcoming though, but the outside ...hno:


----------



## kar8117

:cheers: nice !


----------



## Ludi

*Danziger Street / Prenzlauer Allee*

_- Project Name: Paragon Apartments
- Use: residental
- District: Prenzlauer Berg
- Status: under construction
- Architect: Graft Architects
- Website: http://www.paragonberlin.com/_









©Graft Architects

yesterday:








_my own pic, ©Ludi_


----------



## Flyn

*Rigaer Straße 36-38*

This flat-roof-building will be demolished, so that perimeter devolopment can be realized:



VictorJ said:


> QUELLE


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

all those beautiful Berlin housing projects!


----------



## PortoNuts

Ludi said:


> _- Project Name: Paragon Apartments
> - Use: residental
> - District: Prenzlauer Berg
> - Status: under construction
> - Architect: Graft Architects
> - Website: http://www.paragonberlin.com/_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©Graft Architects


I like it but isn't that too boxy?


----------



## miau

I am more concerned about the huge windows and privacy issues


----------



## PortoNuts

miau said:


> I am more concerned about the huge windows and privacy issues


There's always blinds.


----------



## Ludi

*biggest Hampton by Hilton*

- Project Name: Hampton by Hilton Alexanderplatz
- Use: Hotel
- District: Mitte, Otto-Braun-Street/ Mollstreet
- Status: planed
- Architect: colligonarchitektur










_©colligonarchitektur_


----------



## mapes11

Windows are too big.


----------



## Ludi

*New Urban Center next Gleisdreieck ("railway triangle")*

- Project Name: Urbane Mitte am Gleisdreieck
- Use: mixed
- District: Kreuzberg, Tempelhof-Schöneberg
- Status: planed
- Architect: ???

Its about Area "A3" in this overview:










_The project "Urban center " is one of the last areas on the track broke Triangle Park in Kreuzberg side , right on track Triangle Metro Station and very close to Potsdamer Platz.

The plot has a size of approximately 43,000 m²

THE DEVELOPMENT PROCESS

In collaboration with the district where the property owner has carried a developing method involves representatives from the district , neighbors and experts. The three-phase development process consists of a workshop process , the urban design competition , and finally the development plan process ._



















Source and more information: Urbane Mitte am Gleisdreieck

Older pics by SSC-User noisrevid:



























*© SSC-User noisrevid*

Older pics by myself:


















*my own pics, ©Ludi*

*Demolition works for New Urban Center at Gleisdreieck ("railway triangle") at the other side of the new Gleispark:*



Kleist D said:


> Das Parkhaus soll teilweise abgerissen werden, dabei ist es eines der wirklich gelungenen Parkhäuser. Die Bewohner des zu erwartenden Neubau werden in den unteren 3 Geschossen nach Osten entweder unter oder auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Hochbahnviadukt der Linie U2 leben.
> 
> 
> Parkhaus am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Parkhaus am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Parkhaus am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Parkhaus am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Parkhaus am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Südlich des Bahnhof Gleisdreieck, am Übergang vom West zum Ostpark wird ein Komplex alter Wartungshallen umgebaut.
> 
> 
> Am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Abriss Viadukt am Bahnhof Gleisdreieck
> 
> ... es gibt Aufregung um alte Eisenbahnreliquien. Ein vergammeltes, nicht besonders beeindruckendes Viadukt wird abgerissen und trommeln die einschlägigen Protestschlümpfe.
> 
> Abriss Bahnviadukt am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Abriss Bahnviadukt am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Abriss Bahnviadukt am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> Abriss Bahnviadukt am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> Reste des Viaduktes
> 
> 
> Abriss Bahnviadukt am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Abriss am Bahnhof Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> ... diese Wand bleibt hoffentlich stehen.
> 
> 
> Abriss Bahnviadukt am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr


*Pics ©SSC-User Kleist D*

More about this area in the german SSC-Thread here.


----------



## erbse

^ I'm looking forward to see a skyscraper rising there, so close to Potsdamer Platz. Would be great.

Some hot'n'fresh stuff from the Luisenstadt area between Kreuzberg and Mitte -
it's merely a courtyard development, but a really appealing one for a modernist-style project imho:

*NG 19 | Neue Grünstrasse 19*

Construction starts now, projected to be finished by summer 2016.
Residential use.
Developer: Ehret + Klein Real Estate, Starnberg

Website: http://ng19.de/

Plan (German)

"Townhouse":









An older building getting extended:









"Remise":









© and source: Ng 19


----------



## Ludi

*construction starts*



Autostädter said:


> - Project Name: Wohnen am Potsdamer Platz
> - Use: Residential
> - District: Tiergarten (Mitte)
> - Status: Planning permission
> - Architect: Hilmer & Sattler and Albrecht
> - Developer: gsp Städtebau
> - Website: www.gsp-staedtebau.de




















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## deckard_6

viva_germany said:


> germany is the best country in europe


Ok.


----------



## Ludi

*Schinkelsquare*

- Project Name: Berlin-Schinkelplatz
- Use: Residential + office
- District: Mitte
- Status: Planning permission
- Architect: Steidle Architects, Moneo architects, Schultes architects, Hemprich Tophof
- Developer: Frankonia
- Website: http://berlin-schinkelplatz.de























































Source: Schinkelplatz Berlin

View from cathedral


















*my own pics, ©Ludi*



noisrevid said:


> _Bilder von mir_


*
©SSC-User noisrevid*


----------



## Tiaren

There are so many projects rising in the city in beautiful, classic architecture styles, healing old wounds...but in the very center of the city, where it really counts, we get the same old and ugly shoe boxes. D: Schinkelplatz could have been such a jewel... Now we will have to pretend the boxes don't exist and only look at the ornate pavement. *sigh*


----------



## erbse

At least we have the Kommandantur and will get Schinkel's Bauakademie back. It's still gonna be a great urban experience all around, and any focus will rest on the magnificent *Palace*, of course.


----------



## Tiaren

Hrmm...after Lüscher's term is over (hopefully very soon) she should be charged for high treason to Berlin, Germany and good taste and face a life sentence in jail...or at least as long as the last of her shoe boxes stands in Berlin.


----------



## Ludi

*Up up, Upper West*









©Langhof









_my own pic_


groundwork by trespassberlin, on Flickr


warming up by trespassberlin, on Flickr

More about this project in own project-Thread here. kay:


----------



## PortoNuts

kay:


----------



## noisrevid

An Update for the *Heydt Eins* residental project



















source: http://www.heydteins.de/projekte/heydt_eins/projekt/Galerie.aspx

The building is located in the Embassy district of Berlin, near Tiergarten.
The residental area there is called *Diplomatenpark*.























































_pictures taken by me_


----------



## PortoNuts

Berlin does this style better than anywhere else.


----------



## Velominati

very classy. These buildings in Berlin are really very tasty, especially shapes and materials used on it. This new Berlin style creates an identity, which will be soon missing in other cities where are being built mostly buildings without any character.


----------



## erbse

^ I totally agree.
Just wish this style would become even more widespread and also varied across Berlin,
it really creates a new urban feeling and distinct style for the city.


The *City Palace (Stadtschloss)* cupola starts to grow! :master:

http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/










In 2018...








http://berliner-schloss.de/en/


----------



## ghettobird

Berlin has so many identities and roles. History of Prussia, the third reich, divided city, DDR, reunited once again, capital of one of the leading powers in the world, home of techno and art, hipster-capital... Berlin has lately gone through more than almost any city on earth and that's why it's always so intresting and characteristic.

Do not see the city as just a presentation of one. Rather give it the possibility to shine on todays world and represent all of it's history, not denying or demolishing old and building just the "this is how the city should be" neoclassic-style.


----------



## ELH

I was in Berlin in February and read something in the local media that the church on the two next pictures is close to collapsing because of the building work next to it. Is that correct?

I read that the church now need support from the inside to assure no collapse occurs and that normal church functions are suspended. If that is correct, I´d consider it a full scale scandal, albeit off course of smaller magnitude than ones like the Berliner airport. 



Ludi said:


>


----------



## noisrevid

Not far away from the Stadtschloß and the Fridrichswerder Church the new Entrace Hall for the Museumsinsel, *James-Simon-Galerie*, is erecting out of Water.




































​
_Source: © Berliner Museumsinsel / Preußischer Kulturbesitz / SPK / ART+COM, 2012 _










_Taken by me_


----------



## noisrevid

Good News for our Mini-Cluster at *Mediaspree*.
The little golden Tower from Eike-Becker-Architekten with *70m* hight had been *approved*. Concstruction will start in short term. 
The tower will be used as *Officebuilding* and is part of a small quarter as a solitair. 
Its located next to the event and concert location Postbahnhof as part of Mediaspree.



















http://www.eikebeckerarchitekten.com/aktuell/hochhaus-am-postbahnhof-bauvoranfrage-genehmigt.html

NDC Real Estate Management 

_thx to maxxe:_ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122445832#post122445832

As good as *finished*: The *Living Levels* Project in the neighbourhood.










http://www.livingbauhaus-berlin.de/


----------



## noisrevid

Construction of *Haus der Zukunft* / _House of Future_ at Spreebogen next to Berlin Hauptbahnhof will *start this year* and is planned to be finished at the end of 2017.
As a *government building for expositions and conventions* the focus will be set on topics concerning science and education.





































http://www.bmbf.de/de/23598.php


----------



## noisrevid

The Constructionwork for the *extention of Marie-Elizabeth-Lüder Haus* comes to an end.
It is part of the german government building formation "Band des Bundes"


Picture from *November* last year:


Ludi said:


> Erweiterungsbau des Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Hauses fast fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


Picture from *weekend*










_taken by me_

The Interior will look very scifi like the rest of the "Band des Bundes"



Tiaren said:


>


----------



## SputnikBooster

Haus der Zukunft reminds me a bit of the DFB Museum in Dortmund.

The interior of Marie-Elizabeth-Lüder-Haus is great!


----------



## storms991

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good looking. :applause:


----------



## Christopher C

This project and this building is going to be a beautiful and much needed addition to the continual upliftment to the centre of Berlin.

I hope in time many other projects that look to restore some of what was pre-war Berlin come to be realised.


----------



## The Eagle

ELH said:


> I was in Berlin in February and read something in the local media that the church on the two next pictures is close to collapsing because of the building work next to it. Is that correct?
> 
> I read that the church now need support from the inside to assure no collapse occurs and that normal church functions are suspended. If that is correct, I´d consider it a full scale scandal, albeit off course of smaller magnitude than ones like the Berliner airport.


No, not true. First, it`s not a church. To save it from the communists it became an Art gallery for statues and old gravestones. Second, It`s going to be reopened. Private investors next to it will pay for some cracks that occurred. Nothing serious. The media in Berlin has lots of competition. Therefore they need a scandal once a while for better newspaper sales. Berliner are used to it.:cheers:


----------



## erbse

Who's *Number 1*? JA, we are! :dance2: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Berlin+projects


----------



## Ludi

*central library highrise at Alexanderplatz*

Christian Speelmanns Architects suggests a high rise with Berlins central library at Alexanderplatz...





































Source, © and more: Christian Speelmanns Architekten

International Project-Thread
&
German-Projekt-Thread


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow!! awsome!!


----------



## Christopher C

Looks awesome - so many exciting projects in Berlin at the moment


----------



## Dichtefan

Berlin has some very skilled architects and exiting Projects going on.


----------



## noisrevid

Nothing spectacular like many other Berlin projects but still worth reporting about:
Nexto Sbahn-Station Alexanderplatz the *60m* *MotelOne* *starts construction*.




























http://www.gudplanung.de/​


berlinmitte said:


>


----------



## Tiaren

Motel Ones should be forbidden... :/ One is uglier than the other.


----------



## noisrevid

A project sided at Kreuzberg Spreebank, Fanny Zobel Strasse, nexto the Treptower:
*Aggromex Towers* _110m, 99m, 63m_.
The construction was suppossed to start 2014, but was yet fighted by a local initiative who is in fear of lost for their Spreeview... 
Status though is been *approved* since ages. We are expecting start of construction at any time










http://www.fanny-zobel-strasse.de/​


















http://www.pysall.net/


Skyline Treptowers by Jack Bloom, on Flickr​


----------



## erbse

Thanks for sharing! We also have a global thread for the project now:

*Agromex Towers Berlin | 110m | 99m | 63m | Proposed*

(+ Berlin forum thread)


----------



## PortoNuts

It looks awesome.


----------



## miau

Tiaren said:


> Motel Ones should be forbidden... :/ One is uglier than the other.


And they attract the kind of tourists which come for a pub crawl with cheap beer and cheap whores. hno:


----------



## bongo-anders

Haha I remember that the next time I book a cheap hotel in your city. hno:


----------



## Ludi

*Europacenter celebrates 50. birthday*

Germany - Berlin [022] - 1973 - front by Ye-Di, on Flickr

Europacenter by pcky, on Flickr

The owner has a birthday wish..., another high-rise building next to the Europacenter.

Old plans...










©Christoph Maeckler Architects










Source: "Vision City West Wettbewerb"


----------



## Ludi

*METRONOM*



Ludi said:


> - 235 appartments
> - Kondor Wessels
> - district Kreuzberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Kondor Wessels
> 
> This gap will be closed.




















_my own pics_


----------



## miau

Its about time that this urban wasteland will be developed


----------



## Ludi

*Luisenstadt / Luisencity - old borderline between Mitte and Kreuzberg*

_Wohnen am Spittelmarkt / "Living at Spittelmarkt"_





































_Feratti - Alte Jakobstrasse 103-105/ Kommandantenstrasse 22_










_"Meine Mitte" - Alte Jakobstrasse 48a - 52_



















Domus



















_my own pics_


----------



## Ludi

*Flottwell-Living @ Gleisreieck*



Ludi said:


> Source, © and Homepage: Flotterwell Living
> 
> More pics and stuff here in the german SSC-Thread for this area!





Kleist D said:


> *Projekt Flottwell-Living*
> 
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> Wohnhaus von vorn
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> ... das gleiche Haus / Rückseite
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Parkhaus am Gleisdreieck by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...aus der Flottwellstraße
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> ...Ansicht gleiche Stelle Rückseite aus dem Park
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ... aus der Flottwellstraße
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flottwellstraße by Kleist D, on Flickr
> 
> eigene Bilder, gemeinfrei


©SSC-User Kleist D


----------



## VictorJ

Some recently completed residential buildings within the 19th century district ´Friedrichshain´. These buildings have been built on lots which have been empty since the predecessor building was destroyed in the war. Now that the area has been gentrifying for the past 15 years, the last empty lots are dissapearing quickly. More fotos HERE

01.









02.









03.









04.









05.









06.









07.









08.









09.









10.









11.









12.









13.


----------



## Ludi

*construction Chausseestrasse - old borderline between Mitte and Wedding*

1. Titanic Hotel 










2. Chauseestreet 36 - Chaussee 36



















3. Chausseestreet 37 - The Mile


















_Source: Hochtief Solution AG _










4. Chausseestreet 38-42a - Feuerlandhoefe


















_Source: KondorWessels_










(leftside the Sapphire project by Libeskind)

5. Sapphire by Libeskind - Chausseestreet 43


















_©Libeskind architects_









_pics taken by myself, ©Ludi_


----------



## friedemann

I think it's sad that some of Berlin's best new developments are located in predominantly residential districts (Charlottenburg, Wilmersdorf, Kreuzberg). Beside the Berliner's living there nobody will get to know these architectural gems.



> Metronom Kreuzberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luisenstadt Kreuzberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flottwell Living



But when it comes to the most exposed inner city squares that will shape the image of Berlin, with a lot of tourists and other people passing, they build boring modernist cubes without taking care of the surrounding, the material, ...



> Schinkelplatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monarch Tower, Alexanderplatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humboldthafen Eins


----------



## erbse

So true.  

Berlin definitely needs to increase demand (and prices) as a commercial/economic hotspot, besides the great residential attractiveness. It'll lead to better designs for central biz projects (see London, NYC and others). Oh an Berlin defo needs to get rid of Regula Lüscher, her interventions caused so many projects to become worse and worse already.


----------



## friedemann

Look at the Potsdamer Platz. It's urban and busy, with great designs and iconic landmarks.
I'm not an expert, but I guess the economical attractiveness or demand of office buildings was not better than now.
So you see what's possible if there's only the will to build a great city. On the other hand, without a vision for urban planning, developments are disappointing.

Even in the richest cities (e.g. Munich). 









_Rainer Fritz - flickr_


----------



## Ludi

*Heilbronner Street - Livingtower*

- Project Name: "Wohnen mit Weitsicht"
- Use: Residential
- District: Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf
- Status: planed
- Architect: Arno Bonanni Architects
- Website: http://www.bauwert.de/aktuelles/wohnbauprojekte/heilbronner-strasse-berlin-charlottenburg.html

Older pics:



















New residental tower in old businesstower. Next to this 60m high building there will be new appartmenthouses too. 









_©Arno Bonanni Architects_

Own german Thread


----------



## Tolbert

Looks pretty well. What i dont like about it is that the building on the right dont react properly to the corner with the tower. Looks like a typical "Brandwand"...


----------



## Ludi

- Project Name: Carré Voltaire
- Use: Residential
- District: Tiergarten
- Status: planed
- Architect: Klaus Theo Brenner
- Website: http://www.carree-voltaire.com/de/



























_©Klaus Theo Brenner_


----------



## Jozef77

looks absolutely stunning :cheers:


----------



## miau

A beautiful buiding indeed. Too bad the wall painting with the "Fussballbärchen" has now disappeared. 









http://www.tagesspiegel.de/images/baer_spiekermann-klaas/9047168/2-format14.jpg


----------



## Ludi

Thats the Cantianeck miau, as you should know. icard: ^^


----------



## Tiaren

Well, to be fair, Carre Voltaire, Cantianeck, Köbisdreieck and Komponistengärten look all pretty similar:


----------



## erbse

But they're all first class. Like 99% of today's construction across the globe are below this level. That is, because over the course of the last ~80 years, architects, planners and developers forgot about how good urbanism is made. Early/classical modernists still knew; and the qualities of the 1920s and earlier eras are rediscovered just now (starting with the confusing Postmodern period).

The classical European city is back. A Berlin trend that -hopefully- spreads even more! kay:


----------



## miau

Ludi said:


> Thats the Cantianeck miau, as you should know. icard: ^^


Yes, I mixed them up. Don't be such a nazi :tongue:. I wasn't paying attention to the details and just thought it was that one in my former neighborhood. 



Tiaren said:


> Well, to be fair, Carre Voltaire, Cantianeck and Köbisdreieck look all pretty similar:


Indeed! Both buildings are really awesome.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Tiaren said:


> Well, to be fair, Carre Voltaire, Cantianeck and Köbisdreieck look all pretty similar:


And thats good. When I google for construction projects not of a particular city I can see that this is 100% Berlin from a small thumnail.


----------



## Xorcist

Tiaren said:


> Well, to be fair, Carre Voltaire, Cantianeck and Köbisdreieck look all pretty similar:


You forgot the "Komponistengärten" 

http://images.immonet.de/05/33/03/331053303_445x342.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Right! Edited my Post.









There are probably even more. XD


----------



## Ludi

*Construction arount the Checkpoint Charlie*

Cold War - Sowjet and US-Tanks...

Cold War at Checkpoint Charlie in Berlin by Stefano_p, on Flickr

Today touristic hotspot...

Checkpoint Charlie by ksf2c, on Flickr

Plans for last Gaps...


















_my own pic_

Next to this building...

Green field D









_©Kamman und Wieland Gesellschaft von Architekten_

Green field C









_©Bollinger Fehling Architekten_

Red field B and A have been sold again, to Trockland Management and they want to realise office, hotel and appartment buildings.

Older draft for red field B









_©Müller Reimann Architekten_

More here in the german SSC-Thread.


----------



## erbse

*Lux | High-class residences in Berlin-Mitte | Com*

*LUX | Berlin-Mitte*

Luxury apartments in the center of Berlin (at Neustädtischer Kirchplatz).

*Website*: http://lux-mitte.ziegert-immobilien.de/en/index.php
*Architects*: Annette Axthelm and Henner Rolvien
*Investor*: Ziegert - Banking and Real Estate Consulting

Location between Bundestag, river Spree, Unter den Linden and Museum Island









Aerial view


























Ziegert

Current status:



























_Photos by user noisrevid_


----------



## Tolbert

Not bad, besides that gap...


----------



## Ludi

Not bad..., lets see what they construct in the gap at one corner of this block which still unoccupied.


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks good.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The age of cheap loans has well and truly dawned. Germany in particular is witnessing a building boom with Berlin at the epicentre. Experts predict an ongoing real estate boom, with some already warning about a bubble.


----------



## Ludi

*Bleibtreustreet 25*

*B.West* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&page=22

Official website: http://www.bauwert.de/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/bwest-bleibtreustrasse-25-berlin.html


Project facts


Address: Bleibtreustreet 25 - Charlottenburg

Developer: Bauwert Investment Group

Architect: Patzschke and Partners

Homes: 22









_©Patzschke_

Bleibtreustraße 25 - Neubau by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Bleibtreu- Ecke Mommsenstrasse* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&page=22

Official website: http://www.bleibtreu-ecke-mommsenstrasse.de/


Project facts


Address: Bleibtreu- / Mommsenstreet - Charlottenburg

Developer: Egena AG

Architect: unknown

Homes: 17









_Source: Egena AG_

Neubau Momsenstr. Bleibtreustr. by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr

Neubau Momsenstr. Bleibtreustr. by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr

Neubau Momsenstr. Bleibtreustr. by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Schlueter40* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&page=22

Official website: http://schlüterstrasse40.com/


Project facts


Address: Schlueterstreet 40 - Charlottenburg

Developer: Agnona

Architect: Axthelm Rolvien

Homes: unknown









_©Axthelm Rolvien_

Schlüterstraße Neubau by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr

Schlüterstraße Neubau by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Palais Holler* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&page=22

Official website: http://www.noefer.de/assets/Uploads/Noefer-Architekten_Palais-Holler.pdf


Project facts


Address: Kufuerstendamm 170 - Charlottenburg

Developer: Holler-Stiftung

Architect: Noefer Architects

Use: Office 









_©Noefer Architects_

Palais Holler - Kurfürstendamm by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Eisenzahn 1* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&page=22

Official website: https://eisenzahn1.com/


Project facts


Address: Eisenzahnstreet 1 - Charlottenburg

Developer: Bottega Veneta’s

Architect: Ralf Schmitz

Homes: 12









_©Ralf Schmitz_

Eisenzahnstr. 1 by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr

Eisenzahnstr. 1 by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr

Eisenzahnstr. 1 by Ludwig Meißner, auf Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Kurfuerstenlogen* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&page=22

Official website: http://www.kurfuersten-logen.de/


Project facts


Address: Albrecht-Achilles-Street 65 - Charlottenburg

Developer: Baywobau Berlin

Architect: Stephan Hoehne

Homes: 61









_©Stephan Hoehne_


















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## makoppa

Amazing to see in real life


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Gehry-designed office building in Berlin for sale*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Frank Gehry-designed office and apartment building near the Brandenburg Gate, in the heart of Berlin’s government district, is up for sale amid booming demand for office space in the German capital.*
> 
> The DZ Bank building, a five-storey office block and a nine-storey luxury apartment complex, is being marketed by BNP Paribas Real Estate.
> 
> The “upper range” of the building’s valuation is €120m, according to a person familiar with the sale plans.
> 
> The complex, completed in 1999, is clad in yellow Italian limestone and faces Pariser Platz, the square in central Berlin where the US Embassy stands. The glass-domed Reichstag building, where the Bundestag meets, is nearby.
> 
> The move to put the building up for sale was first reported by Bloomberg. BNP Paribas and DG Anlage, the fund which owns the building, declined to comment.
> 
> The Berlin office letting market is booming, according to property broker Jones Lang LaSalle.
> 
> *The take-up of office space rose by 7 per cent in the first quarter, compared with the first quarter of 2014, while the average rent rose to nearly €14 per square metre per month.*
> 
> ...


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/a314e908-0de9-11e5-aa7b-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3caP43U4B


----------



## Tellvis

Some really nice projects going up in Berlin, stylish and classical, we could do with some of that in London, great stuff Berlin..love this thread


----------



## erbse

Great project presentation there Ludi, thanks a lot! kay:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Berlin Banking Billions Spent on Arts Yield Tourist Riches*
> 
> *Look out London and Paris, Berlin is gunning for your high-brow tourists. Berlin is spending billions of euros to renovate old museums, build new ones and snatch celebrity talent in a bid to upgrade the city’s cultural lineup and satisfy visitors flooding the German capital.*
> 
> “Berlin lives from tourism, and tourists come here largely for culture,” said Hermann Parzinger, president of the Prussian Cultural Heritage Foundation, which manages most of the city’s museums. “Today, London is more dynamic but Berlin has more potential.”
> 
> Projects under way include a complete renovation of one of the city’s three opera houses and a new museum of modern art. The former royal palace is being rebuilt and will house exhibits run by Neil MacGregor, the current British Museum director and media host lured away by the city this year.
> 
> There’s a lot at stake because in the absence of major industries -- Berlin lost Deutsche Bank AG and Siemens AG after World War II -- tourism is one of the city’s biggest businesses.
> 
> The German capital attracted 12 million visitors in 2014 who spent 10 billion euros ($11.3 billion), contributing a full 8 percent of economic activity, according to Berlin government data. The city says those coming for the museums, performances of the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle and other cultural activities spend more than any group.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...illions-spent-on-arts-yielding-tourist-riches


----------



## Ludi

*Tacheles building - Oranienburger Strasse - Friedrichpassagen*

Last time shown here in this thread.

*Tacheles - Oranienburger Street* | Mitte

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1757476

Official website: https://www.pwpartners.com/asset-management/investment-strategies/private-capital/real-estate/


Project facts


Address: Oranienburger Strasse / Friedrichstrasse

Developer: Perella Weinberg Real Estate (PWRE)

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Drafts not published already... Lets see. :cheers:

But some old stuff of this area...



UrbanMyth said:


> I was searching but haven't been able to find any pre-war images of this site -- does anyone have access to any?




















































































_Source: Spreetunnel/ Stadtbildforum_


----------



## miau

I had no idea the Tacheles was that amazing!


----------



## Ludi

*Kaiserdamm 116* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&page=20

Official website: ??


Project facts


Address: Kaiserdamm 116 / Witzlebenstrasse

Developer: unknown

Architect: Patzschke and Partners

Homes: unknown

planed:









©patzschke

before war:










today:

















_my own pics_


----------



## Ludi

*Am Wasserturm* | Prenzlauer Berg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125315795#post125315795

Official website: http://www.econcept.de/1/projects/neue-haeuser-am-wasserturm-berlin-prenzlauer-berg/


Project facts


Address: Belforter Strasse - Straßburger Strasse - Metzer Strasse

Developer: econcept

Architect: Valentyn Architekten

Homes: unknown









_©Valentyn Architekten_

alternativ draft 









_©Kocher Architekten_


















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Ludi

*50Hertz Headquarter* | Europacity

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799531&page=2

Official website: http://www.50hertz.com/de/50Hertz/Standorte


Project facts


Address: Heidestrasse

Developer: 50Hertz

Architect: LOVE architecture



















_©LOVE architecture_



allaboutmusical said:


> (Fotos sind von mir)


_Pics, ©SSC-User allaboutmusical_


----------



## Ludi

*Schultheiss-Quarter (old Schultheiss brewery)*

*Schultheissquartier* | Moabit

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125317550#post125317550

Official website: http://www.schultheissquartier.de/


Project facts


Address: Stromstrasse - Turmstrasse

Developer: HGHI

Architect: Max Dudler



























_©max dudler_



















before war:










Old Sudhaus









_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Ludi

*former maternity hospital*

*Joli Coeur* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600575&highlight=joli+coeur&page=20

Official website: http://www.joli-coeur.de/start/


Project facts


Address: Mollwitzstrasse

Developer: Home Center Management GmbH / Ziegert

Architect: ???

Homes: 194









_Source: Ziegert_






















































_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Horrible project! They don't care much for the historic substance at all and just encircle it with crappy, modernist additions.


----------



## PolyD

*Are we neglecting spaces for street art??*

One of the aspects that makes the Berlin cityscape so interesting and unique is all the street art and graffiti that is a core feature highlighting Berlin's status as a cultural capital of creativity and freedom of expression. It is this explosion of art and ideas that _define_ the city and make it attractive as a whole. With that in mind, new architecture projects must strive to reflect and carry this Stadtgeist, or the city will (slowly, but surely) lose its soul...

*Berlin is missing many opportunities to incorporate designated spaces for public self-expression and creativity into its new architecture projects.*


----------



## Kleist D

*Neighborhood Schöneberg*










http://amlokdepot.de/

... die rote Wand wächst und wächst. Die schutzlos vorgehängten Balkone gefallen mir persönlich nicht wirklich. An zwei der Neubauten sind die Balkone besser in die Fassade integriert. Im Sommer sind bei einige Wohnungen die Fenster komplett mit knallroten Jalausien verdeckt. Finde ich gut, dass die Rollläden konsequent in Rot ausgeführt werden.


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


...das Ensemble von der Rückseite


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

...und wieder die Vorderseite


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Am Lokdepot by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

eigene Fotos, gemeinfrei


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ this project, i dont know...


----------



## Ludi

I really like it, something different, and the coloration... :cheers:


----------



## Ludi

*Quartier Lehrter Strasse* | Mitte - Moabit

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802558

Official website: http://www.grothgruppe.de/_Web/UI/projekte/ProjektDetails.aspx?action=referenz&id=123


Project facts


Address: Lehrter Strasse

Developer: Groth Group

Architects: Sauerbruch Hutton,
Hilmer & Sattler u. Albrecht,
Krüger Schuberth Vandreike,
MGHS Architekturbüro,
Nedelykov Moreira,
Nöfer Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH,
nps Tchoban Voss 

Homes: 759























































_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Suburbanist

Sadly, I read Berlin definitely cancelled the reconstruction of Alexanderplatz


----------



## Ludi

Reconstruction of the Alexanderplatz? :nuts:

Maybe you mean the Marienviertel/quarter, because reconstruction of the Alexanderplatz never has been planed I think. Some GDR-buildings are heritage buildings now, like the Haus des Reisens, Verlagshaus and the Weltzeituhr.


----------



## Ludi

*Highrise Warschauer Bruecke* | Friedrichshain

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839359

own international thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125628623#post125628623

Official website: http://www.freogroup.com/index.php?id=114


Project facts


Address: Warschauer Strasse

Developer: Freo Group

Architects: unknown, maybe gbp Architekten




























_©gbp Architekten_


----------



## Tolbert

Which one of the towers will be build ?


----------



## Ludi

Next to the Highrise at Anschutzquarter a new shopping Mall

*East Side Mall* | Friedrichshain

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818126&page=33

Official website: http://www.freogroup.com/index.php?id=114


Project facts


Address: Warschauer Strasse

Developer: Freo Group

Architects: UNStudio B.V.




































_©gbp Architekten_


----------



## Ludi

Tolbert said:


> Which one of the towers will be build ?


Not decided yet...


----------



## Tiaren

Tolbert said:


> Which one of the towers will be build ?


Answer: None. We are talking about Berlin here...


----------



## clintmlutes

Just what Berlin needs, another mall...


----------



## Autostädter

Marketers in Berlin are such brilliant minds. Upper East Side, Upper West, East Side Mall, Mall of Berlin, High West... The name "Berlin" starts to feel out of place, how about a phresh one, like New New York? 

Berlin deserves better...


----------



## Ludi

*Old Bar 25*

*Holzmarkt - Eckwerk - Le Doerf* | Friedrichshain

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1722855

Official website: http://www.eckwerk.com/en


Project facts


Address: Holzmarktstr. / Michaelkirchstr.

Developer: Johannes Husten
Mario Husten
Uta Mühleis
Andreas Steinhauser

Architects: Kleihues + Kleihues & Graft Architects














































©Eckwerk





































_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## SputnikBooster

"Le Doerf"? :crazy:

Interesting building though!


----------



## Ludi

*Max und Moritz* | Friedrichshain

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669876&highlight=max+und+moritz

Official website: http://www.wohnkompanie.de/friedrichshain-max-und-moritz.html


Project facts


Developer: Wohnkompanie

Architects: Noefer Architects

Homes: 463




































_©Noefer Architects_



















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those towers look really good.

Also, what is that gorgeous bridge a few photos up called?


----------



## Ludi

Thats the "Oberbaumbrücke" / "Oberbaumbridge". 

Oberbaumbruecke by artie*, auf Flickr

"tiefenschärfe" by Aguno, auf Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Frasers Hospitality Petriplatz* | Mitte

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598101&page=6 

Project facts


Developer: Hochtief

Architects: Ortner+Ortner

Using: Hotel


















_©Ortner+Ortner_









_my own pic_


----------



## Ludi

*High Park* | Mitte

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125996778#post125996778 

Official website: http://www.zabel.com/de/home/high-park/

Project facts


Developer: Zabel Property Group

Architects: Developer gsp Gesellschaft

Homes: 212





































_Source: http://www.zabel.com/de/home/high-park/_


----------



## PortoNuts

Spectacular. :applause:


----------



## Tolbert

PortoNuts said:


> Spectacular. :applause:


Was that Sarcasm? 

I mean, its not bad, but nothing special either...


----------



## PortoNuts

> *High Banker Pay Is One Hindrance for Frankfurt’s Tech Startups*
> 
> *FinTech Group AG Chief Executive Officer Frank Niehage is moving the German online broker’s headquarters to Frankfurt from rural Bavaria to be closer to key customers and access a better qualified labor market.*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Providers of digital or online financial services have so far largely avoided Frankfurt, preferring places like Silicon Valley, London and Berlin.*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Frankfurt only has 11 fintech firms, lagging behind a number of other German cities. Berlin, little-known for its financial sector, takes the top spot in Germany with 49 fintech companies, according to the results of a survey published by statistics website Statista. *
> 
> ...
> 
> *Berlin Allure*
> 
> Frankfurt can’t rely on its international reputation to attract young founders and programmers from abroad, said Jochen Siegert, who previously worked in Berlin and is now chief operating officer of business-to-business payment technology firm Traxpay in Frankfurt. In addition to the lower cost base in Berlin, young people are attracted to the city’s freewheeling startup culture, he said.
> 
> *“Luring a Ukrainian programmer to Berlin is 10,000 times easier than getting him to come to Frankfurt,” Siegert said. “The environment where people come together, share thoughts and generate ideas is much stronger in Berlin or London.”*
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-one-hindrance-for-frankfurt-s-tech-startups


----------



## goschio

High park is indeed spectacular. How often do you have subway going through residential towers?


----------



## Tolbert

*Luxury Appartements | Mitte*

New developement on Wilhelmstraße, Luxury Appartements Wilhelmstraße 56-59. Demolition of the old building starts in october.
The new building will have 165 luxury appartments starting at € 490.000 for a 1-room appartement.
Building will be finished on 2. Quarter 2018.



allaboutmusical said:


> _Quelle: MDF Investments_





noisrevid said:


> @erbse





noisrevid said:


>


Upper building will be demolished.


----------



## Tiaren

Good riddance!


----------



## zsbuum

Wow! I visited Berlin this August and I really liked it! As I walked past this building I noticed that it lies next to the British Embassy and its style doesn't match with the neighbouring buildings so I am glad to see "replacements" of these old commie style buildings in Mitte. This will definitely be beautiful and I hope more building will be replaced soon like this.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Scruffy Berlin Tops Munich in Offices*
> 
> *Until recently, lawyers and accountants seeking a prestigious German address typically found their way to the cobblestone lanes and quaint squares of central Munich. These days, they’re more likely to choose scruffy Berlin.*
> 
> Germany’s capital has surpassed Munich as Germany’s most popular office market as large companies expand in a city better known for its galleries and bars than its boardrooms and trading floors.
> 
> After years of high vacancies and cheap rents in Berlin, tenants signed leases for 335,000 square meters (3.6 million square feet) of space in the first half, a record for the city, according to BNP Paribas Real Estate. For the first time in decades, more space was leased in Berlin than in any other German city.
> 
> "We’ve significantly increased our footprint in Berlin” -- up 70 percent in the past 10 years -- while adding little space elsewhere in the country, said Thomas Loehmer, head of property at KPMG LLP. The capital “is very attractive to young professionals."
> 
> A growing share of Berlin’s desk-space is being occupied by lawyers, accountants and consultants in addition to the more typical coterie of app developers, journalists and lobbyists, according to BNP.
> 
> Office rents climbed 18 percent in the past three years to 14.20 euros per square meter per month. The vacancy rate is the lowest since reunification and the lowest among large German cities.
> 
> Along the formerly industrial riverbank farther east known as Mediaspree, home to MTV’s German headquarters and Berlin’s biggest indoor-music venue, Daimler AG this year agreed to rent 18,000 square meters. In the western district of Charlottenburg, Deutsche Bank AG is adding space for 2,500 employees.
> 
> *Plywood Fences*
> 
> And on a former railyard once bisected by the Berlin Wall, cranes dot the skyline and plywood fences guide pedestrians through a maze of construction sites for a new business district called Europacity.
> 
> On the 40-hectare plot around Berlin’s main train station, just across the Spree River from Chancellor Angela Merkel’s office and the Brandenburg Gate, drilling excavators punch holes into the mud and lobbies of just-completed buildings smell of paint.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ultants-scruffy-berlin-tops-munich-in-offices


----------



## noisrevid

*High Park* | Mitte

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125996778#post125996778 

Official website: http://www.zabel.com/de/home/high-park/

Project facts


Developer: Zabel Property Group

Architects: Developer gsp Gesellschaft

Homes: 212










Construction is starting to go upwards










_pic by me_


----------



## noisrevid

*50Hertz Headquarter* | Europacity

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799531&page=2

Official website: http://www.50hertz.com/de/50Hertz/Standorte


Project facts


Address: Heidestrasse

Developer: 50Hertz

Architect: LOVE architecture



















_©LOVE architecture_

Assambling of windows and lifting the last pieces of the facade, right now.




























_pics by me_


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks a lot for these updates, guys. 

And great to see that you're now using the update format from the London thread for this thread too. :cheers:


----------



## noisrevid

You´re welcome^^

*Upper West [118m]* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127164420#post127164420

Official website: http://www.upper-west.de/


Project facts


Address: Breitscheidplatz

Developer: Strabag Real Estate

Architect: LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten









_LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten_

Getting higher and higher. Probably the most exciting and currently favorite project of Berlin-SSC.





































_pics by me_


----------



## rudicantfail

Schultheissquartier | Moabit









_©max dudler_



Very nice Ludi. My father would have liked to have seen this redevelopment. He was born very close to here, Stromstraße 71. Much has changed on Moabit since he was born....


----------



## PortoNuts

Absolutely terrific updates! :applause: Very good stuff going on in Berlin.


----------



## erbse

The city that never _is_ and always _becomes_ something. Indeed, great projects under way and thanks for the top quality updates! kay:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

noisrevid said:


> _LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten_


Is this lowrise part of the same project? I like it.


----------



## Hanao

^^ yes it is


----------



## SputnikBooster

*Witzleben 1* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127432735#post127432735

Official website: http://vivum.de/



Project facts


Address: Witzlebenstraße 1 / Kaiserdamm 116


Developer: Vivum GmbH


Architect: Büro Patzschke & Partner


Homes: 78


Construction time: Q3 2015 - early 2017









Source: Vivum.de

The plot in early July:


Ludi said:


>


----------



## erbse

ThatOneGuy said:


> Is this lowrise part of the same project? I like it.


Indeed. A different view of the edgy Upper West lowrise building by Langhof Architects:









http://www.ksp-architekten.de/de/projekte/projektdetail-showcase/?project=40


Should be quite classy, almost reminiscent of West Germany's "Wirtschaftswunder (economic miracle)" times in the 50s with those golden profiles and the timeless podium.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Great stuff!


----------



## born_ejty_siks

Why? That open courtyard of Pergamonmuseum was one of my favorite views in Berlin :/


----------



## erbse

I agree, it's kind of a pity. But even in the initial plans for the building, it was supposed to have this connection instead of the open coeur d'honneur. Well, let's wait and see, it got chances to turn out in some style...


----------



## superx1

That open courtyard of Pergamonmuseum was one of my favorite views in Berlin :/


----------



## Ludi

*Zalando Campus* | Friedrichshain

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128659418#post128659418 

Project facts


Developer: Colliers International

Architects: Henn Architects

Use: Office - Zalando Headquarter









_Source and © Henn Architekten_


----------



## Ludi

*Genthiner Str. 41 - Derfflinger Str. 22*

*Genthiner * | Tiergarten

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128728986#post128728986 

Project facts


Developer: Germandi

Architects: Becher + Hatzijordanou Architects

Use: residental



























_ © Becher + Hatzijordanou_


----------



## Ludi

*Quartier Bundesallee - QB206 * | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867948 

Project facts


Developer: SSN Group

Architects: Krueger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten (KSV)

Use: mixed




































_©Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten (KSV)_


----------



## Ludi

*Urbane Mitte - Gleisdreieck * | Schoeneberg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589488&page=7 

Project facts


Architects: Ortner & Ortner + Cobe Architects

Use: mixed

There are two first prizes. 

*Ortner & Ortner*



























_pics ©Ortner & Ortner_

*Cobe Architects*




































_pics ©Cobe Architekten_


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!!


----------



## Manolo_B2

Am I the only one? :|

Paris - Front de Seine









Berlin - Gleisdreieck


----------



## erbse

^ Both could be anywhere, basically. Exchangeable global modernist style.

But the Cobe Design for Gleisdreieck is definitely better than Ortner. They should go for more height variation though, at least a 100m+ and also midsized and smaller towers would be better.


----------



## Ludi

The competition for now just was about the general development plan for this hole area.
The architects have to revise their drafts until end of Feb 2016.


----------



## PortoNuts

Berlin being awesome as always.


----------



## clintmlutes

Manolo_B2 said:


> Am I the only one? :|
> 
> Paris - Front de Seine
> 
> 
> Berlin - Gleisdreieck
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking. What a disaster this could turn out to be.


----------



## Ludi

*Gleisdreieck - Park*

I taked a walk during lunch break...

















































































_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## miau

The area looks so boring. Maybe the new developments at Gleisdreieck will help?


----------



## Tiaren

*Upper West* construction progress:



kil_o said:


> :banana:


----------



## Ludi

*Urbane Mitte - Gleisdreieck*

Here some more stuff of other competitors for this area.

*1. von 14 - Benthem Crouwel Architekten*










*2. von 14 - Kleihues Architekten*










*3. von 14 - LOVE Architecture and urbanism*










*4. von 14 - MARS Architekten*










*5. von 14 - ALA Architects Ltd.*



















*6. von 14 - BE Berlin Architekten*



























_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Ludi

*7. von 14 - Cityförster architecture urbanism*



















*8. von 14 - COOB Himmelb(l)au*



















*9. von 14 - Ingenhoven*


----------



## Ludi

*10. von 14 - Sauerbruch Hutton*























































*11. von 14 - OMA*




























_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## Ludi

*12. von 14 - Libeskind*



















*13. von 14 - Jim Heverin*



















*14. von 14 - Sou Fujimoto*



















_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## towerpower123

Please tell me that OMA and Fujimoto did not win! Giant bridge-like mega projects might look good from a distance but they absolutely suck from an urbanism perspective! The area underneath is almost ALWAYS a dead zone.


----------



## el palmesano

OMA and Libeskind are the best projects without any doubt


----------



## Ludi

towerpower123 said:


> Please tell me that OMA and Fujimoto did not win!


Ortner & Ortner and Cobe Architects are the two winners. Next spring there will be the final decision.


----------



## Tiaren

Some really amazing and futuristic designs...of course the most mundane and understated designs won in Berlin. XD Frau Lüscher...


----------



## erbse

Additional visualisations of the Hardenberg proposal appeared on Langhof's website,
showing the dominant skyline impact in this part of the city, landmark-like almost mirroring the Alex Tower/Fernsehturm of the City East:

*Hardenberg Tower | Berlin - City West | 52 floors | 209m*

Source and architect: Christoph Langhof Architekten, http://www.langhof.com/portfolio/hardenberg-berlin/

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762574
Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762485













































Full resolution: http://www.morgenpost.de/bin/tower-133215245.jpg


It still has the character of an architect's and an initiative's (AG City Berlin) vision though, as an investor would need to pick up the plans and the councils have to approve.


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow. :applause:


----------



## ghettobird

Why are they not building the tower already?


----------



## badgäst1

*Berlins neue Skyline*

http://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/berlins-neue-skyline/


----------



## Tiaren

^^

Why is Berlin's tallest tower missing?
Treptowers 125m:









The Park Inn is actually just 123m tall, making it Berlin's number two.



ghettobird said:


> Why are they not building the tower already?


Because we are talking about Berlin/Germany here. Apart from Frankfurt, where they like to boast a little with their financial power (still less than in similarly wealthy international cities), the rest of the country is very frugal and skyscrapers are seen as unnecessary, wasteful, prententious and so on...
Berlin polititians are actively stalling every new tower project in the city for ages. If there's a new tower proposed it will either not be realized or it will be shortened to a stump or in the best case scenario stalled at least for a decade.


----------



## LtBk

But isn't the attitude towards skyscrapers changing?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Berlin plans to go hyperdigital*
> 
> *The city of Berlin has unveiled a ten-point plan to make the city a hub of digital technology and culture. The measures include new research groups, better startup financing, and tests of the new 5G mobile standard.*
> 
> On Monday in Berlin, the city's Mayor, Michael Müller, and Christian Thomsen, the president of the Technical University of Berlin (TUB, pictured at top), presented ten "strategic projects" aimed at making Germany's capital city fit for the onrushing digital future.
> 
> "Digitalization has a key role to play in the development of Berlin, whether in terms of 'Smart City' initiatives, Industry 4.0, or the business models of many startups," said Mayor Müller.
> 
> The ten initiatives were the outcome of five months' worth of planning - which anyone familiar with the rhythms of governance will recognize as blazingly fast. The Mayor and Council had set up a working group for digitalization at the end of June 2015, and recruited more than 50 experts from politics, academia and business to take part.
> 
> One of the most important initiatives is the "Berlin Centre for a Digital Future," which they expect will be funded by the city-linked Einstein Foundation. All the capital's universities and technical colleges are meant to participate in the centre, in an effort to generate a strong city-wide network for digital research and innovation.
> 
> A total of 30 new professorships will be funded within the framework of the new Centre, distributed around the various colleges. These will include 25 Junior Professorships and 5 more senior professorships. In addition, prominent experts will be brought to the city as Visiting Fellows.
> 
> "In just five months, we've already secured financing for 20 professorships," Thomsen said. "That shows we've hit a nerve in terms of the spirit of the times, and that Berlin is seen as very attractive" as a research hub.
> 
> The money for the professorships was raised from business and from other non-academic sources.
> 
> Berlin's regional government will also invest additional funds in providing open access to research journals and materials via the Internet. Total spending for the professorships, the Visiting Fellows, and the Open Access program will amount to about 5 million euros annually ($5.4 million).
> 
> *5G Infrastructure*
> 
> A fourth element in the City of Berlin's package of ten projects is a commitment to early testing and deployment of 5G mobile digital communications networks.
> 
> Fifth-generation or "5G" mobile Internet access technology is still in development, and not expected to be ready for widespread commercial deployment before 2020. The current 4G standard for fast mobile Internet access is called LTE, or "long term evolution." 5G is expected to enable data transfer rates of around 1 Gigabit per second, around ten times as fast as LTE.
> 
> 5G networks will enable a leap in the scope of mobile digital applications. 5G will allow self-driving cars to find their way around crowded city streets without bumping into anything. Other applications will include health services applications and networked augmented-reality gear.
> 
> Berlin's plan is to be the first major city in Europe to initially test new 5G gear, and then the first to roll it out commercially. The city wants to offer itself as a hotspot for cutting-edge technology developers and startup entepreneurs looking for a real-world environment to test applications that require 5G connectivity.
> 
> ...


http://www.dw.com/en/berlin-plans-to-go-hyperdigital/a-18900480


----------



## ELH

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> Why is Berlin's tallest tower missing?


I guess because the article (and all its illustrations, interactive maps, etc) only concerned the city center, as thus defined by someone.

Treptower lies to far out, as will also the "Square" tower and the Estrel tower, the latter of which is set to take over as Berlins tallest when it gets build.

That is...unless beaten on the finish line by the Hardenberg tower, which also lack on the illustration, along with the blackgate tower and a couple of other, more uncertain proposals for the "city center".


----------



## desertpunk

Mauer und bau


Construction over the wall by Orla Fitzmaurice, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Prussian State Library - reconstruction of the cupola*






















































_©Ludi_

before reconstruction and before war....


----------



## noisrevid

*Upper West [118m]* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127164420#post127164420

Official website: http://www.upper-west.de/


Project facts


Address: Breitscheidplatz

Developer: Strabag Real Estate

Architect: LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten









_LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten_

Around two/third of the height is constructed



Ludi said:


>






_images taken by me_


----------



## Tiaren

Berlin's (and Germany's) most ambitious project: The renovation and extension of *Museum Island*:










Connecting the museums with a promenade to form the largest museum complex in the world:










Finishing the construction of the James Simon Gallery as the new main entrance to Museum Island:



















Addition of a fourth wing and entrance tempietto to the Pergamon Museum:



















And vis-à-vis the addition of an outer European ethnological collection, housed in the reconstruction of the City Palace:









All the above images by https://artcom.de/


----------



## PortoNuts

Absolutely stunning. :drool:


----------



## Titan Man

They should extend the promenade to the City Palace, now that would be a hell of a museum complex.


----------



## erbse

Titan Man said:


> They should extend the promenade to the City Palace, now that would be a hell of a museum complex.


Indeed, that's what I'd love to see as well. Might be almost impossible though, with such a long passageway that would probably need to get in the way of the U-Bahn tunnel there. Well, breathing some fresh air after such a long stroll through the other museums might be a good idea, anyway. And it really vitalises the Lustgarten green in front of the Cathedral/Dom, of course.

Anyway, Berlin's Museum Island will soon be the *largest museum complex in the world* with the most imposing collection of all times! kay:









Source: https://www.museumsinsel-berlin.de/en/home/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Karte_berlin_museumsinsel.png


----------



## Tiaren

I wonder if it really surpasses the Louvre in size... Everyone who has seen the Louvre in person, knows how gigantic it is. Museum Island seems smaller and you have to substract the Alte Nationalgerie from the complex which will not be part of the promenade.


----------



## PortoNuts

Even though there's still a lot of graffiti, I don't think it's as bad today as it used to be a few years ago.


----------



## erbse

Gentrification, ja. kay:


----------



## Justme

PortoNuts said:


> Even though there's still a lot of graffiti, I don't think it's as bad today as it used to be a few years ago.


That's good to hear. I haven't been to Berlin for a couple of years (I'm overdue again, as I absolutely love visiting it), but even then I was shocked by the amount of graffiti.

It had reached new lows in my opinion when I saw cafes and bars and houses with graffiti on the windows.

The vandals had obviously either ran out of space on walls, or decided that walls didn't represent enough damage to private property, so had started on windows as well. 

I am glad to hear it is getting better. As for street art, there is a simple rule: If the owner gives permission, then it is street art. If not, it is vandalism. 

Anyway, I don't want to dwell on this, as as I said, I love Berlin outside of this, and just writing about it - even about the negative side, it makes me want to visit again soon


----------



## erbse

*HavelPerle tower in Spandau*

Some small but neat rounded residential highrise to go up at the Havel river:

*HavelPerle (Pearl of Havel) | Berlin-Spandau | 50m | 16 floors*

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131158724
Website: http://www.project-immobilien.com/berlin/immobilien/havel-perle/

Use: 76 condominiums
Construction start: QIII, 2016
Hitting the real estate market: 5th of March, 2016
Investor: Project Immobilien

Visualisations:













































_© Project Immobilien_


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good.


----------



## erbse

*BER | Berlin Brandenburg Airport*

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827612

A comprehensive graphic/map, lighter shades indicate planned structures:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Karte_Flughafen_Berlin_Brandenburg.png?uselang=de


Someone might go ahead and upload an English translation to Wiki Commons.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ When is it opening?


----------



## Batavier

2051


----------



## erbse

The most recent announcement mentions... *drumroll* ... *2018*. kay: :|


----------



## LtBk

Is there list of smaller projects?


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West [118m]* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127164420#post127164420

Official website: http://www.upper-west.de/


Project facts


Address: Breitscheidplatz


Developer: Strabag Real Estate


Architect: LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten









_LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten_


















_pics taken by me_


----------



## maxxe

*50hertz Headquarters* | Europacity | Berlin-Mitte

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799531&page=2

Official website: http://www.50hertz.com/de/50Hertz/Standorte

Project facts

Address: Heidestrasse, Berlin-Mitte (close to the Central Station)


Developer: 50Hertz


Architects: LOVE Architecture (Graz)











Finally:cheers::









_pic taken by me_


----------



## maxxe

*Hampton by Hilton am Alexanderplatz*

- 344 rooms
- estimated completion 2017
- architects: _Collignon Architektur und Design GmbH _









© Collignon Architektur und Design GmbH 

Today


















_pics taken by me_


----------



## Ludi

thx for updates. kay:


----------



## erbse

*Miami Style for Berlin's riverfront 8)*

*The White @Media-Spree | Berlin-Friedrichshain*

by Grossmann Berger. See Media-Spree thread at the Berlin forum.

Website: http://www.thewhite-berlin.de









www.neubaudirekt.de/the-white-berlin-friedrichshain-grossmann-berger-21537/ 

Seen from the river promenade at the Spree, this week:









taken by forum user Schmieder


----------



## erbse

Progressing smoothly:

*Upper West [118m]* | Charlottenburg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127164420#post127164420

Official website: http://www.upper-west.de/


Project facts


Address: Breitscheidplatz


Developer: Strabag Real Estate


Architects: Christoph Langhof / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten









_LANGHOF / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten_



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=836626&page=60


----------



## PortoNuts

Keep it going Berlin.


----------



## erbse

Celebrating 1900 posts in here, let's have a mood pic for once!  









One Night in Berlin by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

The City Palace aka Humboldt(-)Forum is coming along nicely as well:



dubaibobby said:


> Vom Berliner Dom aus hat man einen grandiosen Blick auf das aktuelle Baugeschehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


I love how so many new and great perspectives are opening up now.


----------



## PortoNuts

Amazing.


----------



## Tiaren

Another reconstruction that will soon rise again above Berlin's rooftops is the belltower of the Parochial Church. This it how the church looked since WW2:

Parochialkirche by tel33, on Flickr

And here's how it once looked and how it will look again in the summer of this year:












Ludi said:


> ... und die Klostergärten wachsen auch weiter. Drei Bilder von der Grunerstraße aus geschossen.





allaboutmusical said:


> Der künftige Parochialkirchturm hat eine Treppe bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Foto ist von heute und von mir)_


Here's a little video report of the project by a Berlin TV station:

http://www.rbb-online.de/abendschau/archiv/20160313_1930/parochialkirche-mit-neuem-turm.html


----------



## thompsongda

Berlin <3


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good.


----------



## erbse

And it keeps getting better. So much better!

Around Berlin's Spree/Museum Island with the *City Palace* (Stadtschloss) and Cathedral (Dom): Past, present, future.



artObserver said:


> Berliner Schlossplatz in times past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> ...now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © picture-alliance, source
> 
> ... and in the near future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Förderverein Berliner Schloss e.V., source


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1067913&page=30


----------



## SputnikBooster

*Spree One*

Nice new building in the north of Charlottenburg containing offices, retail and 220 flats.



Ludi said:


> Nöfer Architekten haben ihre Homepage aktualisiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Arkaden sind inzwischen verschwunden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©Nöfer Architekten


----------



## PortoNuts

Love that architectural style.


----------



## Christopher C

Tiaren said:


> Another reconstruction that will soon rise again above Berlin's rooftops is the belltower of the Parochial Church. This it how the church looked since WW2:
> 
> Parochialkirche by tel33, on Flickr
> 
> And here's how it once looked and how it will look again in the summer of this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little video report of the project by a Berlin TV station:
> 
> http://www.rbb-online.de/abendschau/archiv/20160313_1930/parochialkirche-mit-neuem-turm.html


What construction is happening on the left of the church Tiaren ?


----------



## Christopher C

What construction is talking place to the left of the church Tiaren ?


----------



## Tiaren

Christopher C said:


> What construction is talking place to the left of the church Tiaren ?


Just a renovation of a preserved baroque townhouse:

Klosterstraße Ecke Parochialstraße by drggkkrueger, on Flickr

However on the right of the church (not visible in the pictures) this project is in construction right now:












allaboutmusical said:


> Ein kleines Update zum Projekt "Klostergärten".
> 
> _Ein Blick in die Klosterstraße_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Front_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blick in die Gasse_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blick aus dem Parochialkirchhof_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Fotos sind von heute und von mir)_


----------



## Christopher C

Thanks ! Will be interesting to view the street from the same position as the original picture once all renovations and contstruction has been completed


----------



## erbse

*New Berlin Style compilation | New Classical Architecture, some streamlined Retro-Modern*

Collection of some *New Berlin Style / New Classical / Classical Modern* projects (soon) U/C in Berlin. 



Tiaren said:


> Buildings right now under construction in *Berlin*:
> 
> Palais Holler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metronom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenzahn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witzleben 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazprom Germania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klostergärten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B West:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kronprinzengärten:





Tiaren said:


> Buildings soon under construction in *Berlin*:
> 
> Palais am Brandenburger Tor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wilhelm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spree One:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131582000#post131582000


----------



## steppenwolf

Is traffic being removed from in between the cathedral and the new schloss?


----------



## erbse

In earlier plans a pedestrian zone there was an option. Now they're going for a model with reduced automobile traffic, afair.


----------



## Titan Man

All those New Classical projects will definitely change Berlin's face. I'm happy that the city is supporting architectural diversity even when it comes to new projects.

Also, I didn't know they've chosen classical design for Palais am Brandenburger Tor. There was a modern proposal posted by Ludi some time ago that looked spectacular, at least to me, but the classical one surely doesn't make me dissapointed.


----------



## Tiaren

Some more early modern revival in Berlin:

*High Park:*





















Kleist D said:


> ... es geht voran, der U Bahnhof ist bereits überdacht.
> 
> Neubau am Reichpietschufer by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> Neubau am Reichpietschufer by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> Neubau am Reichpietschufer by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> Neubau am Reichpietschufer by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> Neubau am Reichpietschufer by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


*Max & Moritz:*





















Schmieder said:


> (Bild von mir)


----------



## APOQUINDO

Wow! I love the Palais am Brandenburger Tor, the one just opposite the Holocaust Memorial.


----------



## PortoNuts

High Park looks great.


----------



## Tiaren

I must be the only one who thinks the "Palais am Brandeburger Tor" is ruined by it's many stacked storeys. It doesn't have a proper roof. :/


----------



## erbse

PortoNuts said:


> High Park looks great.


Fun fact: *High Park* is built above a subway line - the S- and U-Bahn is literally sliding through the building! 

The entry gap for the train can be seen to the right here:









http://berlin.neubaukompass.de/Berlin/Mitte/Bauvorhaben-High-Park/

Website: http://www.zabel.com/en/investments/properties/high-park


What the area looked like before:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_-_Park_Kolonnaden_4.jpg

When the Scandic Hotel and a residential building were finished, High Park is getting built above the subgrade section:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:S21-Trasse-Freihaltung_vor-Landwehrkanal_LWS0449.JPG









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...U-Bahn-Mendelssohn-Bartholdy-Park_LWS0456.JPG


Quite metropolitan solution there, huh.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

New Berlin Style rocks. How is this architecture-style possible with Regula Lüscher in charge?


----------



## Tiaren

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> New Berlin Style rocks. How is this architecture-style possible with Regula Lüscher in charge?


I guess even she and her doctrines have to bow before Mammon. Many rich don't want to live in a run-of-the-mill Lüscher shoebox but want a little more class and style. There's a reason Patzschke and Nöfer are selling so well in especially these circles.


----------



## Titan Man

Never thought I would say this, but capitalism is actually helping to heal Berlin's wounds. Of course, all those projects are mostly for the rich people, but imagine all the cheap, 1990-esque crap that could've been envisioned for those plots. So, thank you rich people, for giving us a more beautiful Berlin, even though we won't be able to enjoy it. :nuts:

Also, Dresden can learn a thing or two from Berlin. An area like Neumarkt could've been rebuilt in less than 10 years, since it's the city centre of a booming city in a rich country. So, to all those from Dresden City Council that are reading or will read this (which is none), up yours! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> Fun fact: *High Park* is built above a subway line - the S- and U-Bahn is literally sliding through the building!
> 
> The entry gap for the train can be seen to the right here:


Incredible, thank you for the details. I hope they're good on acoustics. :lol:


----------



## Tiaren

Going through the urban development threads of other large metropolises really helps putting Berlin's recent development into perspective. Yes, Berlin might not have as many fancy new skyscrapers (yet) and Berlin has some pretty mediocre Lüscher shoeboxes here and there, but overall no other cities have so many attractive traditional and early modernist projects going on additionally to reconstructions and partial reconstructions like the City Palace, Schinkelpatz, Alte Kommandatur, Friedrichsbrücke, State Library, Tiergarten, Parochial Church, Bauakademie etc. In contrast to the other cities Berlin is actually getting more and more beautiful each year not more modernist and thus uglier.


----------



## towerpower123

They are completely isolated structures. No vibration passes between them. The Campus Center of Illinois Institute of Technology did this earlier to great success, and before that, the Monorail in Disney's Cosmopolitan Hotel.


----------



## erbse

Actually there's historical precedents in Berlin, too (at Bülowstraße & Dennewitzplatz)... 









http://gruss-aus-berlin.com/schoeneberg/dennewitzplatz/










Various tunnels carved through buildings there:

















http://secretcitytravel.com/berlin-...-sightseeing-u-bahn-metro-through-house.shtml


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for pictures. That first one is so cool.


----------



## Muh Adam

*I like Berlin*

Berlin its a Beautiful place


----------



## cameronpaul

Muh Adam said:


> Berlin its a Beautiful place


I don't think Berlin could be considered a "Beautiful" place when you compare it with other major European capitals because there was just too much damage done at the end of WW2 and in the bad old 60's and 70's. However a lot of their new developments are really great, good design, good materials and a real asset to the ever improving city - far better than a lot of the cheap crap going up in London at the moment.


----------



## TRTL

Depends what you call "beautiful" :dunno:


----------



## PortoNuts

I think the fact that Berlin is not your typical quintessential beautiful European city is what makes it so special and dynamic.


----------



## Tiaren

While I also wouldn't call Berlin a true beauty in the traditional sense, even I think it has it's beauty in certain regards and places. Unter den Linden, Museum Island, Gendarmenmarkt, Prenzlauer Berg, Charlottenburg, Tiergarten and the many lakes, parks and palaces surrounding the city come to mind.
Actually I often hear people (always non-Germans) saying how much they loved the city and that they found it beautiful. It always surprises me but I really do hear it often, so there must be something to it.


----------



## LtBk

Looks nicer than say Stuttgart if you ask me.


----------



## JLAG

I would say portonuts summarised it well. It is the dynamic that makes it special. I have also wondered what people refer to when they say it's beautiful. There are areas as you point out tiaren, but I can think of many cities that at least in my perspective are much more beautiful. There are less cities that I can think of that are more vibrant and dynamic though. But that is another issue.


----------



## ghettobird

Berlin is nice and interesting because it's not just a historical museum from middle-age like many European cities. It has modern history and cool modern buildings too like the spaceship convention center or DDR-style Alexanderplatz, so cool. I hope when Berlin starts to build skyscrapers they would do it on they own brick-style, like the old Manhattan scrapers. The new glassy skyscrapers are plain boring and rarely characteristic at all.


----------



## Ludi

*Streu 43*

district: Weissensee
use: living









_©Marc Kocher Architekten_ 


















_my own pics, ©Ludi
_


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good to see this awful empty plots being developed, especially with such fine buildings.


----------



## Torch

erbse said:


> Fun fact: *High Park* is built above a subway line - the S- and U-Bahn is literally sliding through the building!
> 
> The entry gap for the train can be seen to the right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://berlin.neubaukompass.de/Berlin/Mitte/Bauvorhaben-High-Park/
> 
> Website: http://www.zabel.com/en/investments/properties/high-park
> 
> 
> What the area looked like before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_-_Park_Kolonnaden_4.jpg
> 
> When the Scandic Hotel and a residential building were finished, High Park is getting built above the subgrade section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:S21-Trasse-Freihaltung_vor-Landwehrkanal_LWS0449.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...U-Bahn-Mendelssohn-Bartholdy-Park_LWS0456.JPG
> 
> 
> Quite metropolitan solution there, huh.


Are there plans to build new subway tracks beside the existing ones? If you look closely all buildings seem to be prepared for that. 
Look at the second tunnel of the Scandic hotel, the blank wall at High Park, and the elevated area under the red building in the first picture. Are there infos about a new s-bahn or u-bahn line / expansion?


----------



## King-Krunch

Torch said:


> Are there plans to build new subway tracks beside the existing ones? If you look closely all buildings seem to be prepared for that.
> Look at the second tunnel of the Scandic hotel, the blank wall at High Park, and the elevated area under the red building in the first picture. Are there infos about a new s-bahn or u-bahn line / expansion?


That second tunnel is for the planned S-Bahn line 21. Wiki: English / German


----------



## erbse

*Wall 18 Pandion at Luisenstadt (Mitte)*

Another Classical Berlin Style design, this time with some interesting twists 

*Luisenstadt (Berlin-Mitte) | Wall 18 Pandion*

Use: Residential
Address: Wallstrasse 18
Architects: Stephan Höhne Architects Berlin

Berlin forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132124140#post132124140
Website: http://wall18.pandion.de/























































Location within Mitte:









All from: http://wall18.pandion.de/eigentumswohnungen/galerie/bildmaterial.html


----------



## erbse

_dp_


----------



## erbse

*Springer HQ | Media Campus in Kreuzberg*

Finally some movement there:

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685144
Berlin forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630100

Architects: OMA / Rem Koolhaas




























http://www.oma.eu/news/2013/oma-shortlisted-for-axel-springer



Ludi said:


> Construction starts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _my own pics, ©Ludi_


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132237090#post132237090


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> Another Classical Berlin Style design, this time with some interesting twists
> 
> *Luisenstadt (Berlin-Mitte) | Wall 18 Pandion*


Very, very good. :applause:


----------



## Ludi

*Urbane Mitte - Gleisdreieck*

Ortner & Ortner did win the finale competition for the masterplan.

Other drafts here, here, here and here.

My favorits...

Sauerbruch Hutton - very nice cubes










OMA - crazy^^










BE Architekten - very typical berlin










*The Winner - Ortner & Ortner*


----------



## Ludi

new own international thread here.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Berlin homebuilders eye new opportunities in city’s western half*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When it is completed later this year, the penthouse apartment of Eisenzahn 1 will be among the most expensive in Berlin. Priced at €8.5m, this three-bedroom, full-floor home will overlook the bustling shops and cafés on the Kurfürstendamm, perhaps the grandest thoroughfare in the old West Berlin during the cold war and a street barely touched by developers since the Wall came down in 1989.*
> 
> For more than 25 years, homebuilders have been pouring money into the eastern half of the city, building smart new homes in areas that were crumbling and shabby when reunification took place.
> 
> *Now, with prices at record highs in the old East Berlin and developable land in short supply, developers are turning to the city’s western half, which has found itself in the grip of a building boom.*
> 
> Eisenzahn 1 joins more than 30 new residential projects under construction or recently completed in west Berlin, according to permits issued by the Senatsverwaltung für Stadtentwicklung und Umwelt, the city building authority.
> 
> “The increase marks one of the busiest periods for new construction in decades in the west and illustrates developers’ eagerness to expand beyond the former east,” says Alexander Harnisch, managing partner at Diamona & Harnisch, a developer.
> 
> The company recently broke ground on Carré Voltaire, a 127-unit apartment block on Kurfürstenstrasse in the western district of Schöneberg. Apartments in the white stone building range in size from 53 sq metres to 256 sq metres and are priced from €4,400 to €7,400 a sq metre.
> 
> Other upmarket projects under construction in the west include High West, a development of nearly 200 apartments in the upmarket district of Wilmersdorf.
> 
> Though it won’t be complete until 2018, a penthouse with unobstructed city views has already sold, says developer Ziegert Bank- und Immobilienconsulting. Apartments range in price from €4,200 to €13,000 a sq metre.
> 
> Many of Berlin’s western districts have felt rather affluent for a generation. All the time the Wall stood, western neighbourhoods such as Charlottenburg, Schöneberg and Spandau flourished in relation to areas in the east.
> 
> After reunification in 1990, as the German government poured billions of Deutschmarks into rebuilding a then crumbling East Berlin, the western half of the city remained a popular tourist destination, thanks to its tranquil squares, museums and cultural spots, including Charlottenburg Palace, the Deutsche Oper opera house and the Tiergarten, the city’s most popular park.
> 
> The surge in construction comes amid rising real estate values in the west. Property prices in the 12 districts that make up western Berlin were up 12 per cent year on year in the fourth quarter of 2015, according to Immobilien Scout, Germany’s biggest online property agency. Prices have risen 74 per cent since 2009, the company says.
> 
> *Much of the rise is being fuelled by young people, attracted by the city’s creative atmosphere and social scene, says Axel Martin Schmitz, head of project development at Ralf Schmitz, the company behind Eisenzahn 1.*
> 
> “Berlin’s population is growing rapidly and that’s creating the strongest housing demand the city has seen in years,” he says.
> 
> While the bulk of Berlin’s new building activity is now taking place in the west, the central Mitte district — once part of East Berlin — with landmarks such as the Brandenburg Gate and Berlin Cathedral, is still seeing some significant development, with celebrity architects behind two projects under construction in the area.
> 
> ...


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d82e92b4-fca5-11e5-b5f5-070dca6d0a0d.html


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...f-german-homebuyers-falls-in-love-with-draghi


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Hochtief to build €200m Berlin scheme*
> 
> *Hochtief has been appointed as general contractor for the construction of Mercedes Platz in Berlin, Germany.*
> 
> The Anschutz Entertainment Group (AEG) is client for the Mercedes Platz development, which is in front of the Mercedes-Benz Arena. The aim is for it to become the heart of the growing urban quarter adjacent to the East Side Gallery.
> 
> Ground-breaking will take place in early June for the project, which involves a total investment of about €200m (£158m). Completion is due in autumn 2018.
> 
> AEG’s vice president real estate and development Michael Kötter said: “We are delighted that in Hochtief we have acquired a reliable partner with great experience of major projects for the construction of Mercedes Platz. Our agreement ensures that the project will be completed on time and within budget.”
> 
> Thilo Warlich, Branch Manager of Hochtief Building Berlin: “We are honored by the trust Anschutz has placed in us to build Mercedes Platz. We have already prepared thoroughly for the project in an effective pre-construction phase, and implemented technical optimisations. We look forward to this exciting construction challenge and an excellent working relationship with Anschutz.”












http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/hochtief-to-build-andeuro200m-berlin-scheme


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Offshore investment funds exploit Berlin's housing shortage*
> 
> *A British offshore investment fund, set up specifically to exploit Berlin's property market, is using unnecessary refurbishments to boost rent prices by up to 80 percent, according to tenants of three buildings in the city's central Kreuzberg district.*
> 
> Both residents and opposition politicians in the German capital are calling the case an example of how property speculators are able to use environmental loopholes to bypass Berlin's rent cap and exacerbate the shortage of affordable housing in the city, where rents have risen by up to seven percent in the past two years.
> 
> Jersey-based property fund Taliesin, which owns Eisenbahnstrasse 44 and two adjacent buildings on Muskauerstrasse, wants to clad the walls of the buildings with insulation and replace all the windows, at a cost of nearly 26,000 euros ($30,000).
> 
> This would exempt the building from Berlin's rent cap, which was introduced last June. The costs would be passed on to the tenants. According to the calculations of 13-year tenant Giles Schumm, this will result in an 80-percent rent increase for some residents, which few will be able to afford.
> 
> A handful of the tenants made their fears public early this month, organizing a protest on the street outside their homes and holding banners that read: "Thousands of Berliners driven out - Politicians, where are you?" and "Homes for people, not property for profit!"
> 
> ...


http://www.dw.com/en/offshore-investment-funds-exploit-berlins-housing-shortage/a-19247132


----------



## erbse

*Aerial view of Stadtschloss + visualisations for comparison*

*City Palace* reconstruction (Stadtschloss) - "Humboldt-Forum" | Berlin-Mitte

The Palace construction site and its surroundings from above:









Full resolution: http://static.bz-berlin.de/data/uploads/2016/05/c00059a3d92_1464590438.jpg

Visualisations by eldaco:



















Schlüter courtyard:



















http://www.eldaco.net/berliner-schloss/


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific. Bring back the Kaiser. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Construction begins of Arup-designed micro apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction began last week of modular micro apartments designed to help solve student housing issues in Berlin, Germany.*
> 
> The concept, developed by Arup, Berlinovo Immobilien and others, was created because of the high demand for affordable student housing in Berlin.
> 
> The first construction project on Storkower Straße in the district of Lichtenberg is part of a plan that aims to build a total of 2,500 apartments by 2020.
> 
> The development will provide approximately 2,400m² of living space with 129 micro apartments - which come fully equipped with a kitchenette and bathroom and have a floor area of 16m² - and will be completed by the start of next year’s summer semester.
> 
> The project was designed following a modular construction concept for micro apartments. The “technically optimised prototype” (TOP) can be implemented with different building materials including concrete, steel and also timber, which allows for a larger circle of potential bidders for the construction.
> 
> Arup said that the technique significantly reduces the construction time in comparison to conventionally built buildings and allows for flexible alternative use during a life expectancy of 40 years and more.
> 
> Today’s student accommodation could easily be converted to senior homes of tomorrow, said Arup. Another possible application of the modular construction concept could be to provide refugee accommodation.
> 
> “Our technically optimized prototype is ideal for such an application,” said Jan Kertscher, project manager at Arup Berlin. “Refugee accommodation could be built within a very short time period and used immediately. A long-term alternative use would easily be possible due to the high degree of flexibility.”


http://www.theconstructionindex.co....tion-begins-of-arup-designed-micro-apartments


----------



## erbse

A small and humble but affordable and nice Berlin Style project at the RAW area around Revaler Strasse:

*Simplon Spitze* | Berlin-Friedrichshain

Berlin forum thread (RAW-Gelände Revaler Spitze): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1615004

Website: http://simplon-spitze.com

Visualisations:










Haus1









Haus2









Haus3









Blockrand Courtyard








http://simplon-spitze.com


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful style, as usual.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

erbse said:


> The district of Berlin-Schöneberg is getting a spectacular facade reconstruction:
> 
> This poor turd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/img/dscn0863kjpqbe3srt.jpg
> 
> will be turned into *this*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fb-asset-holding.de/pages/aktuelle-projekte/maison-ouest.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.schaak-immobilien.com/Denkmalimmobilie_Maison-Ouest_Berlin-Mitte.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panterasothebysrealty.com/projekte/maison-ouest-berlin/
> 
> 
> The project is called *Maison Ouest* and is located at Ansbacher Straße 30 / Passauer Straße 38.
> It's quite close to the famed KaDeWe department store.
> 
> 
> For more recent facade boostings, check this fresh thread: *Berlin Renovations & Reconstructions*​




This one is now complete.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
This project is like a year old. Are there seiously no Berliners who can take a few pics of the ongoing bigger constructions in the city?
Today Berlin Mitte's skyline got richer one beautiful 70m tall baroque church tower. No one is reporting...


----------



## PortoNuts

That building is stunning.


----------



## Tiaren

Alright, asked permission to post some photos by the forumer Vulgow from Stadtbild Deutschland forum. 

*Reconstruction of Parochialkirche church tower is nearly finished:*

*Monday:*




























*Tuesday:*




























*Wednesday:*



















*Today:*



















*Finished it will look like this again:*


----------



## Tiaren

Update, pictures again by Vulgow:



















Just the clocks and a few details are still missing. The Glockenspiel will be finished in a few weeks time. Then beautiful melodies will once again chime over Berlin's rooftops.


----------



## Tiaren

*Upper West* cladding:



maxxe said:


> A few new pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be my favourite perspective when the construction finally has finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)my pics


----------



## erbse

Another one of the fabulous reconstructed Parochialkirche tower:

:drool:



allaboutmusical said:


> Von mir auch noch einen aktuellen Blick in die Klosterstraße.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Fotos sind von heute und von mir)_


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603796&page=13


----------



## PortoNuts

That is beautiful.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Just wait untill the last ornamentations, the clocks and the bells are added...and then finally chime beautiful melodies again.  Before destruction the Parochial Church tower was one of the big attractions of Berlin Mitte.


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm always fascinated by U-Bahn's entrances btw.


----------



## erbse

*Gazprom HQ / Stresemann-Quartier near Potsdamer Platz*

*Stresemann Quartier | Gazprom Germania HQ* | Berlin-Kreuzberg

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859479
Architect: Bernd Albers




































http://www.berndalbers.com/#!stresemannstrasse/c179q

Almost finished exterior:


















by maxxe


----------



## erbse

*Upper West Tower (118m) Update*

Another tower's exterior finished soon:

*Upper West | 118m* | 33 floors | Berlin-Charlottenburg (City West)

Adress: Breitscheidplatz
Use: Hotel (MotelOne), Offices, Skylounge, Retail, Restaurants
Architects: LANGHOF & KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556473
Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=836626
Website: http://www.upper-west.de/index.php?id=1&L=1









http://www.ksp-architekten.de/de/projekte/projektdetail-showcase/?project=40

Updates (June/July):































































Source: various SSC users, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133593449#post133593449


----------



## erbse

*Crown Prince Gardens @Berlin-Mitte (opposite the Royal Palace reconstruction)*

*Kronprinzengärten at Friedrichswerder Church* | Berlin-Mitte

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526551
Website: http://www.kronprinzengaerten.de/en/intro
Architects: Patzschke Architekten, NPS Tchoban Voss and others


















http://www.patzschke-architektur.de...rchitektur_Kronprinzengärten_Berlin_Bild1.jpg http://www.patzschke-architektur.de/portfolio/kronprinzengaerten/









http://www.swifter-cms.de/v3.0/cms_...ser_geschaeftshaeuser7_8_1440x900px-2_gen.jpg




















Update photos by themapguy:


----------



## Ludi

Ludi said:


> _transformation of the monument protected railway bridge into a hotel with 60 rooms in Berlin Mitte . Here, the industrial character of the bridge with its 12m high lattice girders is obtained and used as a selling point for the hotel. The rooms are located on the bridge that essentials service areas and a possible extension of 45 rooms with conference level is possible on the neighboring property . The adjacent bridge will serve as a green space link between the park on the North Station and Humboldthain ._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _©Wilk-Salinas Architekten_


Some pics 













































_
my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## LtBk

Berlin is amazing as always. Let hope the success continues for many years to come.


----------



## Tiaren

*Ongoing reconstruction, restauration and costruction of Unter den Linden boulevard, City Palace and Museum Island:*

Unter den Linden, restauration of the State Opera and U-Bahn construction:

2016-0719 08 BOUWPUT Berlijn Unter den Linden by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2016-0719 20 BOUWPUT Berlijn Unter den Linden by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2016-0719 19 BOUWPUT Berlijn Unter den Linden by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

Cladding of the City Palace/Humboldt Forum is underway. It should be finished within the next year:

2016-0719 13 BOUWPUT Berlijn Unter den Linden by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2016-0719 22 BOUWPUT Berlijn Schloss by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2016-0719 26 BOUWPUT Berlijn Schloss by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

2016-0719 27 BOUWPUT Berlijn Schloss by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

James Simon Gallery, the new modern entrance to Museum Island:

2016-0719 23 BOUWPUT Berlijn Schloss by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

Finished it will look like this:


----------



## Cager

Update Upper West









Source


----------



## noisrevid

Again James Simon Gallery









https://artcom.de/



















_images taken by me_


----------



## noisrevid

Constructionside next to Postbahnhof location



















_image taken by me_

Much higher buildings to come










http://www.eikebeckerarchitekten.com/projekte/hochhaus-am-postbahnhof.html


----------



## noisrevid

Same Develepoment Area, *Rosa Lexenburg Stiftung* will be realised just left next to Postbahnhof (brickstone building in picture)



















(C) ARGE KIM NALLEWEG Architekten und César Trujillo Moya, Architect, Berlin










_image taken by me_


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West | 118m* | 33 floors | Berlin-Charlottenburg (City West)

Adress: Breitscheidplatz
Use: Hotel (MotelOne), Offices, Skylounge, Retail, Restaurants
Architects: LANGHOF & KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556473
Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=836626
Website: http://www.upper-west.de/index.php?id=1&L=1









http://www.ksp-architekten.de/de/projekte/projektdetail-showcase/?project=40

Update of the cladding.
The completion of the facade is getting closer.



























(c)my pics


----------



## Darryl

So what are we looking at in terms of me being able to take the U5 from Hauptbahnhof to Museumsinsel U-Bahn station, get out and enter the James Simon gallery to buy a ticket for the museums, tour the Humbolt Forum, and later that evening attend the opera at the Staatsoper Unter den Linden?? 2020?? Will all of these projects be completed and open to the public by then?


----------



## Tiaren

Darryl said:


> So what are we looking at in terms of me being able to take the U5 from Hauptbahnhof to Museumsinsel U-Bahn station, get out and enter the James Simon gallery to buy a ticket for the museums, tour the Humbolt Forum, and later that evening attend the opera at the Staatsoper Unter den Linden?? 2020?? Will all of these projects be completed and open to the public by then?


Well, you are in Berlin... :/ Berlin is never finished and everything takes incredibly long. 
U5 is scheduled to be finished in 2020. It was delayed again, just had to check. Humboldt Forum is scheduled to finish in 2019...but I would not be surprised if it were delayd one or two years also. Museum Island won't be finshed until 2025. But again, this is the schedule right now, maybe add one or two or maybe three years to that. But at least the State Opera should be open by 2020. But again...you never know with Berlin. 

It's rather sad actually. I will be about 40 when I can for the first time in my life experience my captital city in a relatively complete state.hno:


----------



## LtBk

Was it always like this? At least Berlin is getting better.


----------



## Darryl

Tiaren said:


> Well, you are in Berlin... :/ Berlin is never finished and everything takes incredibly long.
> U5 is scheduled to be finished in 2020. It was delayed again, just had to check. Humboldt Forum is scheduled to finish in 2019...but I would not be surprised if it were delayd one or two years also. Museum Island won't be finshed until 2025. But again, this is the schedule right now, maybe add one or two or maybe three years to that. But at least the State Opera should be open by 2020. But again...you never know with Berlin.
> 
> It's rather sad actually. I will be about 40 when I can for the first time in my life experience my captital city in a relatively complete state.hno:


Thanks.

Speaking of how things take long, I actually have an airplane ticket from 6 years ago in 2010 that was printed with Berlin Brandenburg International Airport as my destination. It was changed back to Tegel after the fact. Here we are now in 2016 and the airport is still not open. lol :cripes:


----------



## yorkz80

This is a great thread. I'm really interested to see new hotel projects in Berlin. Does anyone have any insight into the projects that are out there?


----------



## Ziliboba86

Berlin is great


----------



## Ludi

*Sapphire by Libeskind*

Last time here, nearly completed. :colgate:









©Ludi


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

...Can't figure out how it comes Libeskind has clients...
He's like a nasty ersatz of talented Zaha Hadid(RIP)


----------



## Leshommes

>



Berlin is getting some incredible architecture, what a stunning city.


----------



## Ludi

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> ...Can't figure out how it comes Libeskind has clients...
> He's like a nasty ersatz of talented Zaha Hadid(RIP)


Hm, i really like his project at Chausseestrasse.


----------



## Neric007

I just come back from an extended week-end in Berlin.

Well now I kinda want to move and find a job there... (and I'm not joking, although, I'd probably need to see what it's like in winter).

The city is fascinating and sure has a long way to go but overall I had an amazing experience. Cool people, nice restaurants and interesting mix of architecture. (Only problem is I couldn't get into Berghain).
I really enjoyed the S-bahn. It's a wonderful piece of infrastructure, the stations are works of art and I love how they managed to integrate so many shops inside and outside so that they're totally part of the city and don't function as barriers like railroads usually do in most cities, it's brilliant.
I also love how they are rebuilding some lost monuments. It's totally different from the French approach and I wish we could rebuild some stuff that were lost as well.


----------



## Darryl

Neric007 said:


> I just come back from an extended week-end in Berlin.
> 
> Well now I kinda want to move and find a job there... (and I'm not joking, although, I'd probably need to see what it's like in winter).
> 
> The city is fascinating and sure has a long way to go but overall I had an amazing experience. Cool people, nice restaurants and interesting mix of architecture. (Only problem is I couldn't get into Berghain).
> I really enjoyed the S-bahn. It's a wonderful piece of infrastructure, the stations are works of art and I love how they managed to integrate so many shops inside and outside so that they're totally part of the city and don't function as barriers like railroads usually do in most cities, it's brilliant.
> I also love how they are rebuilding some lost monuments. It's totally different from the French approach and I wish we could rebuild some stuff that were lost as well.


Glad you liked it! Don't worry about Berghain lol. My brother and his girlfriend live there and bitch about Berghain because they get in a lot, but every once and a while are turned down. I even saw an app that was created to calculate your chances of getting into Berghain. Personally, I've been there 5 times and got in every time, but I should just stop now so I can brag I've never been turned-down. lol. I'm sure my time is coming.


----------



## JREwing53

Just got back from a week in Berlin. The city is amazing. The S-Bahn and U-Bahn is quite a work of art. The stations are truly a work of art. We stayed in the former East Berlin, and there are trams there. Construction everywhere.
One amazing site is the Berliner Dom, aka: Berlin Cathedral. Damaged during the war are restored in the 70's. I would love to retire there for a few years.


----------



## erbse

^ Great to hear you liked it! But why just go there to retire? Work and live there! 


Some more pics of the exclusive residential building by Daniel Libeskind, next to the BND ("German CIA"):

*Sapphire* | Chaussee-Strasse, Berlin-Mitte

Website: http://sapphire-berlin.com/en/index.php
Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604826&page=10























































All pics by dubaibobby


----------



## Titan Man

^^ I like the cladding. For a Libeskind building, it's actually tolerable. :nuts:

That being said, the surrounding buildings are kinda sad. I assume those are "modernized" historicist/Art Noveau buildings. Berlin should really push their residents to restore their original appearance, the city would look much, much better.


----------



## Christopher C

I'm sure it has its admirers but I'm not a fan of this building


----------



## Tiaren

Titan Man said:


> That being said, the surrounding buildings are kinda sad. I assume those are "modernized" historicist/Art Noveau buildings. Berlin should really push their residents to restore their original appearance, the city would look much, much better.


Yes, they are "entstuckte" de-stuccoed Gründerzeit style buildings.
Art Nouveau was comparatively rare in Berlin. One would also rather refer to it as "Jugendstil". That's what that style is also called in English.



Christopher C said:


> I'm sure it has its admirers but I'm not a fan of this building


It's certainly more interesting and in my opinion even more attractive than the sad de-stuccoed buildings surrounding it.


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful projects all around :cheers1:


----------



## Titan Man

Are there any Berliners on this forum except for Ludi, noisrevid and maxxe that can update this thread regularly and with smaller housing projects? London and Paris thread are updated on a daily basis and they show all kinds of projects, small or big. Here, we only see the biggest or most interesting only. I'm not trying to be rude to anyone that actually try to bring some projects here, especially Tiaren and erbse, since they don't even live in Berlin. We've seen so many amazing projects under construction or in planning on this thread, but we don't see them being finished. Berlin is undergoing a new construction boom, but we aren't able to see it. I wish this thread would again show us all kinds of beautiful small projects happening all around Berlin, not just Upper West and the Stadtschloss, especially since those two have their own English threads.


----------



## Autostädter

*Photo Update Compilation*

^ You're right. I've compiled some links to recent photo updates. It's not as nice as having the photos in this thread but better than nothing:

*Prenzlauer Berg / Pankow*

Puhlmannhof

Anton und Charlotte

Neue Orangerie

Regeneration: Ludwig-Hoffmann-Quartier

Thulestraße

*Mitte*


Museumsinsel - James-Simon Galerie

Zimmerstraße 19 (Checkpoint Charlie)

Bertha Berlin (near Hauptbahnhof)

Meine Mitte (Luisenstadt)

Elisabethkirchstraße

Living 108

Schinkelplatz (1)
Schinkelplatz (2)

Motel One Grunerstraße

Europacity
Europacity (2)
Europacity (3)

Bundesnachrichtendienst (Intelligence Service)

The Garden (Chausseestraße)
The Garden (Chausseestraße) (2)

*Kreuzberg*

Heart of Berlin

Köpenicker Straße 53

Cuvryspeicher

*Tempelhof-Schöneberg*

Am Lokdepot

*Friedrichshain*

Simplon (1)
Simplon (2)
Simplon (3)
Simplon (4)

Kinzig 13-15

Singerstraße
Singerstraße (2)

Frankfurter Tor

Ostkreuz & Warschauer Straße stations

*Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf*

Portikus

Zillegärten (1)
Zillegärten (2)

Zille 80

Wilmersdorfer Straße
Wilmersdorfer Straße (2)

*Lichtenberg*

Victoria-Ensemble
Victoria-Ensemble (2)

Bike Lofts

Maximilian 15


*Other*

Uferkrone Köpenick
Uferkrone Köpenick (2)


----------



## Autostädter

*Project Announcements*

...and some project news:

*Campus Hotel | Adlershof*









_(C) gbp Architekten_


*Genthiner Straße | Tiergarten*









_(C): Diamona & Harnisch_


*Hotel | Nollendorfplatz 2 | Schöneberg*









_Architect: Sypereck_


*Entree Weißensee | Weißensee*

























_Images: Mark Kocher Architekten_


*Bleicheroder Straße 4 | Weißensee*

















_Developer: Gesobau, Architect: Baumschlager Eberle_


*No.1 Charlottenburg | Charlottenburg*

































_Architect: Caroline Stahl, Developer: Ziegert_


*Quartier am Volkspark | Lichtenberg*









_Architect: Eller + Eller_


*Karla & Horst | Lichtenberg*

































_(C) P.C. Property Company_

Everybody feel free to continue...


----------



## Titan Man

Thank you sooo much for this amazing update. I don't think there has ever been such a large update covering so many projects. Really appreciate your effort.

Commenting on the buildings, I have to say that there are a number of quite crappy projects. I expected more of those New Classical buildings, although most of what I've seen is rather good and interesting.


----------



## maxxe

*High Park* | Mitte | T/O

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Developer: gsp Städtebau GmbH
- Architects: (c)Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht
- Usage: 165 apartments

*
Renderings*




































(c)Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht


*Recent pics*

This project topped out and the roofing ceremony was two days ago on the 9th of September.
161 of 165 apartments are already sold.



dubaibobby said:


> Das High Park scheint seine finale Endhöhe bereits erreicht zu haben, bin berets sehr auf die Fassade gespannt. Künftig könnte man am Gleisdreieck und am Potse noch mutiger in die Höhe gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


pictures by the SSC User: dubaidobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Hampton by Hilton Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | U/C

*
Project Facts*

- Architects: ©Collignon Architektur und Design GmbH
- Usage: Hapton by Hilton with 344 rooms
- Hotel Operator: Interstar Hotel GmbH


*Renderings*




































©Collignon Architektur und Design GmbH 


*Recent pic*



MattSid said:


> Update von gestern mit neue Werbungspanele.


picture by the SSC User: MattSid​


----------



## maxxe

*50hertz Headquarters* | Europacity | Finished

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Architects: (c)LOVE Architecture
- Usage: Headquarter of 50Hertz

*
Renderings*


















(c)LOVE Architecture


*Recent pic*

This project is finished and 50Hertz recently moved into their new headquarter.:cheers:



noisrevid said:


> Da hat sich der Bauherr ein schöne Zentrale gebaut. Dafür gehört ordentlich Lob ausgesprochen. Absolut gelungen. Der Eingagngsbereich bekommt eine Überdachung. Ebenfalss großartig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


pictures by SSC user: noisrevid​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG-Headquarter* | EuropaCity | U/C


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CA Immo Deutschland GmbH
- Architects: (c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten Berlin
- Usage: Office
- Total investment: 58 Million €

*
Rendering*









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten

*
 Recent pic*

The construction started quite a while ago.
My picture is a few weeks old so the first floor should already be finished ... maybe two.

Quick view over the fence.









(c)my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester Höfe *| EuropaCity | U/C


*Project Facts*

- Developer: BF10 Projekt GmbH & Co.
- Architects: (c)zanderrotharchitekten
- Usage: 204 apartments for rent

*
Rendering*












Ludi said:


> Der erste Baukran an der Heidestraße wird aufgestellt.


pictures by SSC user: Ludi​


----------



## maxxe

*Motel One* | Alexanderplatz | 19fl | U/C

- Architects: GFB Alvarez & Schepers mbH
- Usage: Motel One with 708 rooms
- Height: 60m / 19fl


*Renderings*




































(c)GFB Alvarez & Schepers mbH


*Recent Pic*









(c)my picture​


----------



## Titan Man

Too many boxy designs for the city center while the other districts get so much better buildings.. Logically, it should be the other way around, but ok...


----------



## maxxe

*M.Eins* | MediaSpree | Friedrichshain | T/O

- Office
- Zalando is going to be the main tenant









(c)Website




noisrevid said:


> Bilder von mir


pictures by SSC user: noisrevid


----------



## maxxe

Titan Man said:


> Too many boxy designs for the city center while the other districts get so much better buildings.. Logically, it should be the other way around, but ok...


Indeed, there are a lot of boxy buildings under construction in the moment ... especially the Motel One near the Alexanderplatz, the city center of eastern Berlin. I absolutely don't like this design.
But i think that it is my selection that makes it look like every construction right now is boxy and ugly :lol: There are some quite nice projects in the making.


----------



## Titan Man

maxxe said:


> Indeed, there are a lot of boxy buildings under construction in the moment ... especially the Motel One near the Alexanderplatz, the city center of eastern Berlin. I absolutely don't like this design.
> But i think that it is my selection that makes it look like every construction right now is boxy and ugly :lol: There are some quite nice projects in the making.


I hope they're better, I'm starting to feel slightly nervous. :lol:

Anyway, thanks for your great update. :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C


Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Staab Architekten
- Address: Bachstraße 1-2
- Usage: Apartments
- Height: 50m, 15 floors


*Renderings*


















(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pics*


















(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

Deleted: double post


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 35* | MediaSpree | U/C


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Winking Froh Architekten
- Developer: JUWI 3 Immobilien GmbH
- Usage: 310 apartments, 300 Room Hotel


*Renderings*


















(c)Winking Froh Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















(c)pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*YOURS.Berlin* | Kreuzberg | U/C

 OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*Project Facts*

- Architects: ©Nöfer Architekten 
- Developer: Reggeborgh GmbH
- Usage: 161 Apartments


*Renderings*


















(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pic*



> Picture by BerlinerBauleiter


pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*Project Facts*

- Developer: FREO GmbH
- Architects: UNStudio B.V.
- Usage: Shopping Mall, up to 120 shops
- Rentable Selling Space: 37.000m²
- Investor: Forum Invest S.à.r.l
- Total Investment: 200 Million €


*Renderings*



























(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pic*

Construction started a few weeks ago.
My picture is also a few weeks old.









(c)my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | U/C


Homepage

Webcam


*Project Facts*

- Architects: GRAFT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
- Developer: BAUWERK Immobilien GmbH
- Usage: 161 Apartments

*
Renderings*



























(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin​


----------



## maxxe

*TAZ Headquarter* | Kreuzberg | U/C


*Project Facts*

- Builder: taz Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH
- Total Investment: 20 Million €
- Architects: E2A Piet Eckert, Wim Eckert Architekten


*Renderings*



























(c)E2A Piet Eckert, Wim Eckert Architekten


There is a webcam for this project

*Click!*​


----------



## Autostädter

Now we're taking off


----------



## maxxe

*Capri by Frasers Hotel *| Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Ortner&Ortner Baukunst
- Usage: 144 Room Hotel
- Floor Space: 7.700m²
- Completion: 2017


*Renderings*




















*Recent Pics*



noisrevid said:


> Bilder von mir


pictures by user: noisrevid



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Schultheiss Quartier* | Moabit | U/C

*
Project Facts*

- Architects: Max Dudler
- Usage: Shopping, Hotel, Gastronomy


*Renderings*


















(c)Max Dudler

*
Recent Pictures*

This complex is going to be build on the former area of the brewery of Schultheiss.
The old brewery is a listed/protected building so it is going to be integrated into the new building.

Ground breaking ceremony was on the 2nd of September.



>


pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*The Wilhelm* | Mitte | Prep

DEVELOPERS WEBSITE

- Developer: Rubina Real Estate
- Architects:
- Total investment: 100 Million €
- Usage: 165 apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)Rubina Real Estate


*Recent pic*

The situation in the moment looks like this.
They started demolishing the building but had to stop because they found a bunch of breeding places of listed birds.
They will continue the demolishing this month.



>


picture by Ludwig​


----------



## LtBk

Great updates, but is another mall in Berlin necessary?


----------



## PortoNuts

Incredible updates. So much is changing. Thank you :cheers2:


----------



## Darryl

*Hurray!*




























Absoulutely love this project!

It's not white, and it's not a box! Berlin does love it's white boxes!


----------



## Darryl

Thanks for all these updates!

I always feel I have to preface my criticisms with the fact that I LOVE Berlin and it's my favorite city so people don't think I'm trolling, but I have to agree with the comments mentioning that so many of Berlin's projects are BOXY (and white).

Not sure why this is. There are so many other shapes buildings can be. And what is wrong with a roof that is not flat?? Always flat roofs. Hmm

I'm just afraid in 50 years time will Berlin be a sea of white boxes?

Also, I thought Berlin had tapped out the shopping mall construction with Mall of Berlin, but yet they are building more. Wow.


----------



## Titan Man

Yeah, I really don't understand those huge shopping malls popping up all around the city. I thought they would die out after the debacle of Mall of Berlin (atleast it was debacle last time I read something about it, I don't know if the situation has improved). 

Also, I think Berlin's architecture is finally starting to evolve into something else than white boxes, although there is still so much of those being built all around the city. We see all kinds of New Classical projects all around the city, and some of the modern stuff is stunnning, as well. I just hope that Berlin's architecture will completely reinvent itself when time comes for redevelopment of Alexanderplatz and Old Town area (reconstructions here would be amazing). Then we will be able to mention Berlin as an equal to London and Paris in both beauty and elegance.


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Architects: Architekturbüro Henn
- Total Investment: 140 Million €
- Planned completion: 2018

Construction started with the ground breaking ceremony on the 6th of september

*
Renderings*



























(c)Architekturbüro Henn


*Recent pics*


















(c)my pics​


----------



## maxxe

A big part of the projects in the making right now are quite boxy.
It's kind of a "characteristic" of nowadays architectural style of Berlin.
Every one has to decide if he think its good or bad, i think some are ... others aren't.


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Office* | MediaSpree | U/C


- Developer: NDC Real Estate GmbH
- Architects: (c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten
- Usage: Office


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent pics

* The construction of this building is divided into two separate parts.
The first one topped out and the cladding takes place right now.
The second part will follow after the completion of the first part.



>


picture by SSC user: (c)noisrevid

Detailed shot of the facade









(c)my pic​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C


Global Project Thread

Architects Website


*Projects Facts*

- Architects: OMA / Rem Koolhaas
- Builder: Axel Springer SE
- Usage: 85.900m² Total Space
40.700m² Office
22.000m² Parking
16.600m² Public Space
6.600m² Service


*Renderings*






















































(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*

This is the current situation.


















(c)my Pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*City Palace Reconstruction* | Mitte | U/C

Eastern facade.



>


picture by SSC user: ovaron

View from the Mühlendamm bridge.


















(c)my pictures


----------



## ghettobird

Titan Man said:


> Yeah, I really don't understand those huge shopping malls popping up all around the city. I thought they would die out after the debacle of Mall of Berlin (atleast it was debacle last time I read something about it, I don't know if the situation has improved).
> 
> Also, I think Berlin's architecture is finally starting to evolve into something else than white boxes, although there is still so much of those being built all around the city. We see all kinds of New Classical projects all around the city, and some of the modern stuff is stunnning, as well. I just hope that Berlin's architecture will completely reinvent itself when time comes for redevelopment of Alexanderplatz and Old Town area (reconstructions here would be amazing). Then we will be able to mention Berlin as an equal to London and Paris in both beauty and elegance.


And I hope Alexanderplatz will preserve the massive-DDR-feeling and continue that way because it's so unique and cool area. You don't need to build history again and do some neo-classic buildings everywhere. When there is already dozens of districts like that in other cities and Berlin. It's boring. Berlin is dynamic and needs to look to future and embrace the extremely rich history of the city and all parts of it, as it will do I believe.


----------



## Titan Man

I would like to see something like Potsdamer Platz, where you have all those different buildings, built with different materials, some evoking historical styles and some looking contemporary and innovative. I don't especially like Kollhoff's 1993 proposal, even though I like his high-rises. I just think it would be too much Art-Decoesque without a reason.

That being said, I do believe some architecturally important buildings should be reconstructed, especially those built in 19th and 20th century. There were so many gems ahead of their time, it's unbelievable. For instance, Tietz department store in Leipziger Strasse.


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Hascher Jehle Architektur
- Investor: Hines Interests Limited Partnership
- Usage: 5.500m² Office, 11.000m² Retail


*Renderings*


















(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Current Situation*



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Spree One *| Charlottenburg | Prep

- Investor: Optima-Aegidius
- Architects: Nöfer Architekten

- 220 apartments
- 60 places for kindergarten

Renderings.


















(c)Nöfer Architekten


This building is going to be replaced.



>


picture by Bing


The demolishing takes places.



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

awesome projects on this page!


----------



## maxxe

*Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116* | Charlottenburg | U/C
* 

Project Facts*

- Developer: IPE
- Total Investment: 50 Million €
- Architects: Patzschke & Partners
- Usage: 120 apartments


*Renderings*


















(c)Patzschke & Partners

*
Recent Pic*



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*High West* | Charlottenburg | U/C


Webcam 1

Webcam 2

Official Website

*
Project Facts*

This former office highrise is going to be restored and renovated.
Also part of the project is the construction of a lowrise building.


- Architects: Arno Bonanni Architekten
- Height: 70m, 17 floors
- Parking: 130 underground parking spaces
- Usage: 170 Apartments, 121 in new construction, 49 in existing tower


*Renderings*


















(c)Arno Bonanni Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

This is the former office highrise.



>


picture by Ludwig


The renovation is in progress.



>


picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | Pro

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Developer: CA Immo
- Office space

Renderings.


















(c)CA Immo


----------



## UrbanMyth

Such a remarkable rebirth -- Berlin is nothing short of stunning.


----------



## PortoNuts

UrbanMyth said:


> Such a remarkable rebirth -- Berlin is nothing short of stunning.


Second that 100% :cheers2:


----------



## maxxe

*Agromex - Fanny-Zobel-Straße* | Treptow | Pro

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Architects: (c)Pysall Architekten
- Developer: Agromex Handels- und Bauträger GmbH
- Usage: 
1st highrise | 110m | 30fl
120 apartments
2nd highrise | 99m | 27fl
101 apartments
3rd highrise | 64m | 17fl
Hotel


*Renderings*


















(c)Pysall Architekten


*Model*


















(c)Pysall Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

...deleted


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

WEBCAM

- Developer: Anschutz Entertainment Group
- Architects: ?
- Areal size: 20.000m²
- Planned completion: 2017
- Usage: cinema with 2500 seats; bowling center with 28 lanes; 10 to 15 bars, restaurants and coffeeshops; 2 hotels with 350 rooms; offices


*Renderings*



























(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent picture of the webcam*


----------



## maxxe

*Cult'otel* | Tempelhof | 10 fl | Pro


*Project Facts:*

- Address: Nollendorfplatz 2
- Total Investment: 17 Million €
- Architects: Sypereck Architekten
- Planned completion: 2018
- Usage: Cult'otel with 85 rooms

*
Rendering*









(c)Sypereck Architekten


*Recent Pic*



>


picture by MarioS​


----------



## erbse

Fantastic flow there maxxe, keep it coming! We're keeping up with SE9 soon 

Aerial updates, for a change! 

*Upper West | City West | Berlin-Charlottenburg | 118m*

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=836626
Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=836626

Architect: Langhof










Source and full resolution: http://www.morgenpost.de/bin/src-208211391.jpg


----------



## erbse

*James Simon Gallery | Museum Island Entrance | Berlin-Mitte*

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617519
Architect: David Chipperfield

Aerial view:









Source and full resolution: http://www.morgenpost.de/bin/src-208211405.jpg

Render:









Source and full resolution: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/images/s...alerie-derzeit-im-bau/13445450/1-format43.jpg


----------



## maxxe

*Carré Voltaire K136* | Tempelhof | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Usage: 127 Apartments 
- Architects: Klaus Theo Brenner Stadtarchitektur


*Renderings*


















(c)Klaus Theo Brenner Stadtarchitektur


*Recent Picture*

Construction is taking place.
Pic is quite old so there should be way more progress.



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## biosciemax

Impressive!


----------



## maxxe

*Streu43* | Pankow | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Bülow Immobilien GmbH
- Architects: Marc Kocher Architekten
- Usage: 32 Apartments


*Rendering*









(c)Marc Kocher


*Recent Picture*



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Titan Man

Upper West... :drool:

Don't know what to think about all those additions on Museum Island. If it's a World Heritage Site, doesn't that mean it's good the way it is? Anyway, we will see how the James Simon Gallery turns out (it looks promising), but I definitely don't like the addition to Pergamon Museum, it's just uninspired.


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *Agromex - Fanny-Zobel-Straße* | Treptow | Pro
> 
> OFFICIAL WEBSITE
> 
> 
> This proposed complex contains three highrises:
> 
> 
> 1 Hotel highrise, 64m, 17 floors
> 11.700m²
> ca. 160 rooms
> 
> 2 Residential highrises, 100m & 110m, 27 & 30 floors
> 26.000m²
> 220 apartments
> 
> *Architects:* Pysall Architekten
> *Developer:* Agromex
> 
> Renderings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Pysall Architekten
> 
> 
> Model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Pysall Architekten


I really like this project. It would really enhance the area in addition to the nearby Treptowers...but isn't it really unsure to ever get built?  I thought it was actually completely off the table because of resident protests? Berlin and towers, they just don't match...*sigh*


----------



## maxxe

*Das Gotland* | Pankow | Prep


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Gnädiger Architekten
- Usage: 136 Apartments
- Builder: Prenzlauer Gotlandhof GmbH


*Renderings*


















(c)Gnädiger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


>


pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

Tiaren said:


> I really like this project. (...) I thought it was actually completely off the table because of resident protests? Berlin and towers, they just don't match...*sigh*


I like it to. Would be a impressive addition to the Treptowers.

The protest from the residents were about falling shadows, but the shadows will always fall onto the river Spree, so this should be no problem.
They are also complaining about the shore boardwalk and that it will be privatized but this is totally wrong. It will be a public boardwalk in the future and they will actually widen that boardwalk from 6 to 10m.

Agromex recently did some test drills some days ago, so i don't think that the project is dead.

I'm hoping for the construction to start next year or in 2018. Would be great.


----------



## maxxe

*Entree Weißensee *| Weißensee | Pro


Architects Website

Project Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: econcept Immobilien und Projektentwicklung KG
- Architects: Marc Kocher Architekten
- Usage: 72 Apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)Marc Kocher Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Nothing happend so far on this area.



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## themapguy

Tiaren said:


> I really like this project. It would really enhance the area in addition to the nearby Treptowers...but isn't it really unsure to ever get built?  I thought it was actually completely off the table because of resident protests? Berlin and towers, they just don't match...*sigh*


Not sure about their official permission to build as of today but just a few days ago they were doing soil testing, especially near the waterfront. They are posting some updates here: http://www.fanny-zobel-strasse.de/news/

@all
Great to see some more updates on this thread. I'll make sure to keep my Berlin map at https://www.travelario.com/en/europe/germany/berlin-map/ in sync with all the major projects so it's easy to locate them (German version: https://www.travelario.com/de/europe/germany/berlin-map/). Everything is linked to a Skyscrapercity thread if available.


----------



## LtBk

Berlin is a great city that continues to improve. Hopefully it won't be ruined in the future by you know who.


----------



## Titan Man

LtBk said:


> Berlin is a great city that continues to improve. Hopefully it won't be ruined by *you know who*.


Voldemort? :nuts:


----------



## maxxe

*Sankt Marien* | Neukölln | U/C


Developer Website

Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: petruswerk Katholische Wohnungsbau- und Siedlungsgesellschaft mbH
- Developer: AVILA Management & Consulting AG
- Usage: over 600 Apartments
- Height: Up to 60m 
- Floors: Up to 21


*Renderings*




































©AVILA Management & Consulting AG​


----------



## erbse

LtBk said:


> Berlin is a great city that continues to improve. Hopefully it won't be ruined in the future *by you know who*.


Regula Lüscher? :dunno:


----------



## LtBk

I give you a hint:They caused the biggest refugee crisis since WWII.


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | Pro
 

Architects Website

*
Project Facts*

- Architects: (c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten
- Developer: OVG Real Estate
- Usage: Hotel, Office

*
Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

This is how the area looks like in the moment, but the permission to build it was given. They want to start the construction this month.



>


picture by Ludwig​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | Prep

ARCHITECTS WEBSITE

- Architects: ©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH
- Usage: 30% office, 70% apartments

*Renderings*


















©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent pics*

A bunch of diggers and bulldozers are on the construction site so maybe the construction will start soon.



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Voltairstraße Residential Highrise* | Mitte | 19 fl | Prep

- Architects: Giorgio Gullotta Architekten
- Usage: 269 apartments, 19.670m²
- Height: 19 floors, 60m

*
Renderings*




































(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pic*

In the moment there is nothing much to see.
But i think the start of construction is very near ... maybe this year.
There was a perpetration of the area a few weeks ago and they did some soil inspections and test drillings in the last months.



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## SputnikBooster

Wow, the Berlin thread is on fire! Thanks for all the updates, guys!


----------



## maxxe

*Bayer Campus* | Mitte | Pro

- Bayer headquarter Berlin
- Architects: ©Weber Hofer & Partner Architekten
- An old residential building was demolished

*Renderings*



























©Weber Hofer & Partner Architekten


*The old residential beeing demolished*



>


picture by TheRevenant


*Current situation*



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for the wonderful updates. Berlin has, after all, many more big projects other than the ones usually shown.

The city is a huge building site :cheers2:


----------



## Tiaren

LtBk said:


> I give you a hint:They caused the biggest refugee crisis since WWII.


ISIS?


----------



## maxxe

*Studio B* | Mitte | Finished

- Apartments for students
- Architects: Eller + Eller Architekten
- Developer: SONUS City GmbH & Co. KG
- BGA: 40.700 m²

*Renderings*


















(c)Eller + Eller Architekten 

This beautiful project finished earlier this year.
Sadly it is kind of hidden behind an ugly building so it can't be seen from the Alexanderplatz. In the second and third picture you can see the Park Inn Tower (Alexanderplatz) and the ugly building right in front of it. hno:
*
Recent pics*



MattSid said:


> Update zum Projekt Studio:B


pictures by MattSid​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | Pro

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Developer: CA Immo
- Architects: ?
- Usage: Office space

*Renderings*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent pics*

There is now a fence around the construction site.
So the start of construction seems to be near.:cheers:



>


pictures by BerlinerBauleiter
​


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | Pro


Project Facts

- Developer: CA Immo
- Architects: Kleihues+Kleihues
- Usage: Office
- BGA: 9.500m²
- Planned Completion: 2019

*
Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues​


----------



## maxxe

*The White* | Friedrichshain | Finished

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Architects: nps tchoban voss Architekten
- Usage: 68 apartments

This project finished this year. 
*
Some pics from the website of (c)nps Tchoban Voss*



























(c)nps tchoban voss​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Cube *| Mitte | Pro


Love it :cheers2:


----------



## erbse

^ To give you an idea of The Cube's position next to Berlin's Central Station, aerial render:









https://berlinhauptbahnhof.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/europacity-sud-es-lauft-nach-master-plan/


I think it'll add some formal variety to the rather strict and sterile station square. I only wish they wouldn't do another glassy facade, but rather stone, bricks, something with warmer colors. But it'll definitely take away some empty- and draftiness of the square, stimulate life a bit more there. They should add a Spree river terrace to encourage full-time gastronomical offers.


----------



## maxxe

*Pepitahöfe *| Spandau | U/C


Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: DEGEWO, WBM
- Total Investment: 200 Million €
- Usage: 1024 apartments
- Architects: Nöfer Architekten, Höhne Architekten, Stuke und Cramer Neumann Architekten, Göllner Architekten
- Planned completion: 2018

Ground breaking ceremony was yesterday on the 15th of September.


*Renderings*










*
Model *


















(c)WBM, DEGEWO​


----------



## maxxe

*NIO - Scandinavian Quarter* | Pankow | U/C

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Architects: Klaus Theo Brenner und Bruzkus Batek
- Usage: 194 apartments
- Planned completion: December 2017

*Renderings*



























(c)Klaus Theo Brenner und Bruzkus Batek


*Recent picture*



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*G40 *| Mitte | Pro


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Diamona & Harnisch
- Architects: Klaus Theo Brenner & Dominik A. Krohm
- Usage: 113 apartments


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner & Dominik A. Krohm, Diamona & Harnisch​


----------



## maxxe

*Pandion Wall 18 *| Mitte | Demo


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Pandion
- Architects: (c)Höhne Architekten
- Usage: 128 apartments
- Planned completion: 2018


*Renderings*


















(c)Höhne Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Hlex *| Mitte | U/C

- Developer: Münchner Grund
- Usage: Holiday Inn Hotel with 186 rooms
- Planned completion: March 2017
- Architects: ?


*Rendering*









(c)Münchner Grund

*
Recent pics*



>


pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Lützow Carré* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: DIBAG Industriebau AG
- Usage: 128 apartments, 8.250 m² office space
- Planned completion: 2017
- Architects: ?


*Renderings*



























(c)DIBAG Industriebau AG


*Recent Pictures*



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Hlex *| Mitte | U/C


:applause:


----------



## maxxe

*Karla und Horst* | Lichtenberg | Prep

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Developer: Streletzki Gruppe
- Usage: 165 apartments
- Planned completion: 2018
- Architects: ?


*Renderings*




































(c)Streletzki Gruppe​


----------



## Tiaren

Maxxe, the city of Berlin should award you a badge of honor for your exellent promotion work. Thank you very much from me as well. 



maxxe said:


> *Karla und Horst*


What a strange, seemingly random name. XD For everyone not familiar with German names, "Horst" is associated with foolishness and stupidity and "Karla"...well, no woman is actually named like that unless she makes it her stage name in the red-light business.


----------



## maxxe

There are a whole bunch of projects like this. But this one is one of the best, maybe THE best in the moment.


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> There are a whole bunch of projects like this. But this one is one of the best, maybe THE best in the moment.


The other current high quality project in a traditional architecture style (and actually not situated far from the Eisenzahn) is the *Palais Holler* by Tobias Nöfer. Is there any news regarding this project?


----------



## maxxe

*Palais Holler* | Charlottenburg | U/C

OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*Project Facts*

- Developer: AKV Immobilien Management GmbH
- Architects: (c)Nöfer Architekten
- Usage: Office


*Renderings*



























(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent pic*

This pic is quite old (July) ... so maybe the construction is now completed.



>


picture by Ludwig​


----------



## Cum Laude r.

Very interesting updates from Berlin.


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Palais Holler* | Charlottenburg | U/C


Stunning.


----------



## Ludi

*Werkbundstadt Charlottenburg*

33 Architects are planing a new cityquarter next to the Spree in Charlottenburg.

Here the own int. thread for this project. 




































*pics ©Ludi*


----------



## maxxe

*Goslarer Ufer *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Official Website

*
Project Facts*

- Developer: PROJECT Immobilien
- Architects: ?
- Usage: 93 apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)PROJECT Immobilien

*
Recent pic*



>


picture by Ludwig​


----------



## maxxe

*Spree One *| Charlottenburg | Demo

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten

*
Recent pics*


>


picture by Ludwig​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Goslarer Ufer *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Looks very pleasant. :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*

ORIGINAL POST









(c)Staab Architekten


There is an OFFICIAL WEBSITE of this project which contains new renderings and a trailer video.


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent pictures*

There is a lot of work going on on the site ... this is now definitely under construction. 



>


picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

ORIGINAL POST

*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent pictures*


>


picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*

ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn


*Recent pic*

There is now a fence surrounding the site. The construction has started.



>


picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

Building sites in Berlin are huge. It's incredible the amount of undeveloped land the city still has.


----------



## erbse

Remember there's vast brownfields in Berlin due to WW2 destructions, spatious post-war planning and the fact that many parts of it were never built up in the first place. It was a place of both very dense neighbourhoods, large avenues and vast open spaces since the 19th century Berlin transformation by James Hobrecht (the "Haussmann of Berlin").


----------



## Autostädter

This particular site sits on the former border strip. Before that, it used to be industrial land, sat between the railway and the harbour.


----------



## Titan Man

erbse said:


> Remember there's vast brownfields in Berlin due to WW2 destructions, spatious post-war planning and the fact that many parts of it were never built up in the first place. It was a place of both very dense neighbourhoods, large avenues and vast open spaces since the 19th century Berlin transformation by James Hobrecht (the "Haussmann of Berlin").


There is also all that crap that was built during the 1990s and early 2000s (only exception being Potsdamer Platz and couple of other sites). Half of Pariser Platz is just grotesque for such an important location, and the other half is just uninteresting (Hotel Adlon excluded, though).


----------



## maxxe

*Motel One* | Alexanderplatz | 19fl | U/C

*Update*

ORIGINAL POST

I updated the original post and added some renderings.


*Rendering*









(c)GFB Alvarez & Schepers mbH


*Recent pic*









(c)my pic​


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> Remember there's vast brownfields in Berlin due to WW2 destructions, spatious post-war planning and the fact that many parts of it were never built up in the first place. It was a place of both very dense neighbourhoods, large avenues and vast open spaces since the 19th century Berlin transformation by James Hobrecht (the "Haussmann of Berlin").


More space means more building opportunities. :cheers: Many global cities face major shortages of land for new construction.


----------



## erbse

Berlin's surrounding region called *Brandenburg* is virtually empty (pop. density 84/km2 - 220/sq mi), so there's loads and loads of opportunities to expand the metropolis for decades, centuries. 

Btw, if you're interested in development around Berlin, check the respective subforum for the Berlin Area (incl. Potsdam), it's rather new:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3967


Map:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Metropolregion-BerlinBrandenburg.png

Red: Core of Berlin
Orange: Municipality of Berlin
Light orange: Agglomeration of Berlin


----------



## maxxe

*Pandion First* | Mitte | U/C

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

WEBCAM


- Architects: Léon Wohlhage Wernik, Höhne Architekten
- Developer: Pandion AG
- Usage: 252 apartments
- Planned completion: 2017
- Total investment: 96 Million €


*Renderings*
more on the website



























(c)Léon Wohlhage Wernik, Höhne Architekten

*
Recent pic / Webcam pic*









Webcam




>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## ELH

erbse said:


> Berlin's surrounding region called *Brandenburg* is virtually empty (pop. density 84/km2 - 220/sq mi), so there's loads and loads of opportunities to expand the metropolis for decades, centuries.
> 
> Btw, if you're interested in development around Berlin, check the respective subforum for the Berlin Area (incl. Potsdam), it's rather new:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3967
> 
> 
> Map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Metropolregion-BerlinBrandenburg.png
> 
> Red: Core of Berlin
> Orange: Municipality of Berlin
> Light orange: Agglomeration of Berlin





Virtually empty is slightly exaggerated. Most of the scandinavian countries have a population density of appr. 25/km2.

The advantage with the population decline of the former prussian heartland due to being part of the DDR is that many small towns and places are preserved much in their pre-war shape. Now, after 26 years time for restaurations, you sometimes get a glimpse back to an age of different taste.


----------



## erbse

True that @regenerated old towns. I'm rather glad most of them didn't experience the ruthless expanding modernism of the
post-war period like western cities/towns did. 

Though regarding the density, it's only slightly higher in the few centers dotted in the middle of nowhere
and in the immediate Berlin agglomeration, the rest of Brandenburg is indeed pretty much a 'white canvas',
with densities similar to that of the Scandinavian countryside. 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...in-Brandenburg_Einwohnerdichte.svg?uselang=de


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> Berlin's surrounding region called *Brandenburg* is virtually empty (pop. density 84/km2 - 220/sq mi), so there's loads and loads of opportunities to expand the metropolis for decades, centuries.
> 
> Btw, if you're interested in development around Berlin, check the respective subforum for the Berlin Area (incl. Potsdam), it's rather new:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3967


Thank you. I definitely have to learn German. :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Charlottenburg* | Charlottenburg | Prep


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: (c)Caroline Stahl
- Developer: Cannon & Cannon
- Usage: 272 Apartments


*Renderings*




































(c)Cannon & Cannon, Caroline Stahl


*Recent Picture*
August 2016



>


picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Kunstcampus *| Mitte | U/C

OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Groth Gruppe
- Architects: ©Léon Wohlhage Wernik Architekten
- Usage: 120 Apartments


*Renderings*




































©Léon Wohlhage Wernik Architekten, Groth Gruppe


*Recent pics*
september 2016


















(c)Groth Gruppe​


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


The tower topped out and the cladding finished.
The construction is now concentrating on the inside of the tower.



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Gazprom Germania* | Kreuzberg | U/C


*Project Facts*

- Architects: (c)BERND ALBERS Gesellschaft von Architekten
- Developer: (c)Stresemannquartier GmbH&Co.KG
- Usage: 15.730m² office space
- Planned completion: 2017


*Renderings*



























(c)BERND ALBERS Gesellschaft von Architekten

*
Recent Pics*


dubaibobby said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

Will that be that Gazprom Germany's HQ?


----------



## maxxe

^^
yup


----------



## maxxe

*Agromex - Fanny-Zobel-Straße* | Treptow | Pro

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*
Rendering*









(c)Pysall Architekten


*
New Renderings*

The hotel in the complex is listed separately on the website of Pysall architects. Click
There are new renderings of the facade on that page.
They are not very detailed, but they give a good impression of how the facade will probably look in the future.



























(c)Pysall Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Heydt Eins *| Tiergarten | Finished

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Architects: (c)Nöfer Architkten
- Developer: Groth Gruppe
- Usage: 66 apartments


*Renderings*
alot more here



























(c)Groth Gruppe, Nöfer Architekten


Recent Pics
alot more here


















(c)Groth Gruppe









Link​


----------



## PortoNuts

That's beautiful.


----------



## erbse

Heydt Eins turned out incredibly good, just like the renders. Perfect classical New Berlin Style kay:
Nöfer is such a talented architectural office.


----------



## maxxe

It looks quite good but there are some things that could have been better.
like the western part of the building. It kind of looks like the architects forgot to design it ... it looks unfinished.


----------



## maxxe

*Lützow Carré* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

ORIGINAL POST

*Rendering*









(c)DIBAG Industriebau AG


*Recent pics*



























my pictures​


----------



## PortoNuts

*Axel Springer Building*

(new renders)




























http://www.archdaily.com/796826/oma...ngs-of-their-axel-springer-building-in-berlin


----------



## erbse

Hopefully that gray exterior walls won't be concrete, but a textured glass facade?! :shifty:


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> Hopefully that gray exterior walls won't be concrete, but a textured glass facade?! :shifty:


They are supposed to be sort of transparent right?


----------



## maxxe

Hopefully this is going to be some sort of transparent.
Very difficult to say what it's going to be ... looks like some camouflage cloth hanging in front of the building :nuts:


----------



## PortoNuts

Tiaren said:


> I think it looks grey and dull. :/ Ironic that it is called "Grandaire". There's literally nothing grand about it.


Well, each to their own.


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG-Headquarter* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST

*
Rendering*









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*
Recent pics*


















(c)my picture​


----------



## Titan Man

ghettobird said:


> And I think exactly the opposite. Alex should embrace the DDR-look and feel and only build houses that suit the style. There is enough 21-century shit architecture everywhere in the world and in Berlin already (potzdamer platz, zoo, ...) and classism and neo-classism is already in multiple sites too but only few places in the world are resembling what Alexanderplatz is. If you destroy the commie-heritage now it will not come back and what you have afterwards? Just another district that are found everywhere in the world in modern cities with zero interest value.


It depends on what you find valuable. I'm not advocating for demolition of every communist building that has ever been built, as some of them have become quite iconic (Berlin TV Tower, Seven Sisters of Moscow, etc), but we shouldn't leave them for the sake of leaving them or as a "reminder" of some past regimes. Berlin's commieblocks didn't redefine architecture of the 2nd half of the 20th century, they just followed what was fashionable back then. Ok, you can say Alexanderplatz is unique because of its scale and a couple of interesting buildings, but was it really something groundbreaking, not seen in Moscow or Warsaw, or is it just the size that matters? Also, the whole place has seen some construction projects (that didn't follow the communist style) that have quite changed its face, so it's not even filled with purely socialist architecture, it's a mish-mash of surviving commieblocks and tasteless buildings of the past 10-20 years. Alexanderplatz is changing and it's going to change even more as years go by, as there are a couple of highrises to be built there, so it's better to make it perfect and according to our urbanist principles rather than replacing communist architecture with faux communist architecture to "preserve its character". That's as if someone wanted to demolish Venice and build something that looks like it, pure kitsch. To sum up, either leave it completely as it is or demolish it and make something completely new. The first option has become impossible by now, so that leaves Berlin with the second one.


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Little Update*


ORIGINAL POST

Mediaspree Overview


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Picture / New Webcam*









(c)my pic


NEW WEBCAM

​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent pics*


















(c)my pics​


----------



## erbse

ghettobird said:


> but only few places in the world are resembling what Alexanderplatz is. If you destroy the commie-heritage now it will not come back and what you have afterwards? Just another district that are found everywhere in the world in modern cities with zero interest value.


There's interesting commie heritage and there's a lot of shit. No need to pretend like random modernist concrete monsters and commieblocks are some kind of valuable heritage.

Places like Karl-Marx-Allee, Fernsehturm, Haus des Lehrers etc. certainly are interesting heritage worth to be kept. But a central downtown districts like Alexanderplatz also needs to move on and get some proper urban structures and interesting new architecture. It shouldn't freeze in 1989.


----------



## Titan Man

erbse said:


> Places like Karl-Marx-Allee, Fernsehturm, Haus des Lehrers etc. certainly are interesting heritage worth to be kept.


Exactly, these are worth protecting and renovating, as they are unique and have interesting history, but the rest should go down when the time comes.


----------



## maxxe

Titan Man said:


> [...], but the rest should go down when the time comes.


The time has come!
...
...
...
hopefully


----------



## noisrevid

No need for demolishing anything. The buildings are in a very good shape and there are even thoughts on stacking up some more floors on top of the commi blocks.
Unfortunatly these are very steady structures.

Many people dont understand the way the inner eastern city was planned and there for they are just whining arround without regognizing the gem they are complaining about. 
Every structure around Alexander Platz is exactly ment to be there to fit sight lines and showing, here is the center, here is Alexander Platz. 
It may be that you have the specific structures around in Warsaw or Moscow, Kazan or the hack i know.
But youre not going to find another city with signs of former "royal history", western and eastern shaped citys of the last century in just one center next to each other, in this qualitiy, regardless of which period or ideology.
There for it should be respected. Further development should be done in adapting this. Surely not copying though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I would love to see what could be done to restore/renovate those buildings. They are a blank canvas and some really cool ideas could be done instead of the more expensive option of teardown and reconstruction.


----------



## maxxe

THOMAS DAILY ARTICLE



> *Berlin: Tishman Speyer buys "Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz"*
> 
> *28/09/16*
> Tishman Speyer has purchased the "Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz" in Berlin. The landmarked building with a total lettable area of 27,500 sqm is being sold by the Bertelsmann media group, who had bought the publisher Berliner Verlag after reunification and retained pre-emptive rights for the property after reselling the publishing house. Tishman Speyer is planning extensive refurbishing measures after the current tenant vacates the premises in 2017. “The 'Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz' is one of the few large properties with readily available office space in the highly dynamic Berlin Mitte district,” says Florian Reiff, Senior Managing Director at Tishman Speyer. The company had already acquired property in Berlin in August of 2015, when it bought the “Quartier 205” between Friedrichstraße and Gendarmenmarkt. Reiff announced intentions to continue building the company’s Berlin portfolio. BNP Paribas Real Estate brokered for the seller. Tishman Speyer was advised on the transaction by the law offices of King & Spalding LLP. Landesbank Hessen-Thüringen (Helaba) is financing the deal. The property will be included in the European value-add fund Tishman Speyer European Real Estate Ventures VII.











Link


----------



## erbse

Good to hear that, hopefully they'll create a more urban podium building and somewhat hide the fugly block. I'd be even happier if they'd tear it down of course, except the somewhat iconic staircase with the ads that you see on the left.


----------



## ghettobird

Titan Man said:


> It depends on what you find valuable. I'm not advocating for demolition of every communist building that has ever been built, as some of them have become quite iconic (Berlin TV Tower, Seven Sisters of Moscow, etc), but we shouldn't leave them for the sake of leaving them or as a "reminder" of some past regimes. Berlin's commieblocks didn't redefine architecture of the 2nd half of the 20th century, they just followed what was fashionable back then. Ok, you can say Alexanderplatz is unique because of its scale and a couple of interesting buildings, but was it really something groundbreaking, not seen in Moscow or Warsaw, or is it just the size that matters? Also, the whole place has seen some construction projects (that didn't follow the communist style) that have quite changed its face, so it's not even filled with purely socialist architecture, it's a mish-mash of surviving commieblocks and tasteless buildings of the past 10-20 years. Alexanderplatz is changing and it's going to change even more as years go by, as there are a couple of highrises to be built there, so it's better to make it perfect and according to our urbanist principles rather than replacing communist architecture with faux communist architecture to "preserve its character". That's as if someone wanted to demolish Venice and build something that looks like it, pure kitsch. To sum up, either leave it completely as it is or demolish it and make something completely new. The first option has become impossible by now, so that leaves Berlin with the second one.


You seem to have multiple truths. On the other hand you discriminate against buildings from an era that you happen to not like by saying we should not build more "commie"-block style buildings. And not more kitsch. And at the same time you talk about building buildings that look "classic" - like something from the 1800. These modern classical buildings have completely modern technology, modern room-layout, modern building materials and the only thing that makes them "classical" is that they have the same looks and nothing else. It is all kitsch. These buildings are probably torn down even before the DDR-buildings because the quality (efficiency in everything) of today does not match previous generations and you can already see 90's buildings ripped apart. They have less value than buildings that were built during a certain era following the principles and virtues of that time and it's not our job to judge what is worth preserving and what is not but preserve little bit of everything.

In Berlin there are multiple central districts that are built with different style so if you like classical you can head to Friedrichstrasse. Or modern go to Hauptbahnhof or Potzdamer platz. Where can those people go who like concrete-architecture if you destroy the last monument of it? The city has extremely unique history like no other place in the world and even DDR is part of it. I don't want to preserve everything but this is something that is not found on many places and Alexanderplatz is for me easily the most likable part of downtown Berlin.


----------



## Titan Man

ghettobird said:


> You seem to have multiple truths. On the other hand you discriminate against buildings from an era that you happen to not like by saying we should not build more "commie"-block style buildings. And not more kitsch. And at the same time you talk about building buildings that look "classic" - like something from the 1800. These modern classical buildings have completely modern technology, modern room-layout, modern building materials and the only thing that makes them "classical" is that they have the same looks and nothing else. It is all kitsch. These buildings are probably torn down even before the DDR-buildings because the quality (efficiency in everything) of today does not match previous generations and you can already see 90's buildings ripped apart. They have less value than buildings that were built during a certain era following the principles and virtues of that time and it's not our job to judge what is worth preserving and what is not but preserve little bit of everything.
> 
> In Berlin there are multiple central districts that are built with different style so if you like classical you can head to Friedrichstrasse. Or modern go to Hauptbahnhof or Potzdamer platz. Where can those people go who like concrete-architecture if you destroy the last monument of it? The city has extremely unique history like no other place in the world and even DDR is part of it. I don't want to preserve everything but this is something that is not found on many places and Alexanderplatz is for me easily the most likable part of downtown Berlin.


One thing I like about New Classical Architecture in Berlin is that it usually doesn't look old. To me, those look like contemporary buildings that continue centuries of architectural development. When I see Koollhoff's building, I don't mistake it for a Baroque or historicist building and I like it explicitly because of that. I'm not advocating for Baroque or Renaissance buildings being built somewhere where they didn't exist before the war. To me, the problem of Alexanderplatz and the surrounding area is the urbanism. The whole place seems to be overblown, too big for itself, with wide roads cutting through the city center. That's not how a city center of a metropolis should look like. I have already said, preserve what is valuable (and there are many communist buildings there I would never even consider for demolition), but don't leave some cheap block for the sake of leaving it. Also, Alexanderplatz has already been changed to some degree by redeveloping older buildings into stores or building new malls, so you don't have a perfect communist showcase there anymore. Karl-Marx Allee is a better example of utopian communist architecture (at least for me). I know what you're saying, some people like that sort of architecture, but if it doesn't have any value, then it should go. If the architects and urban planners say that Alexanderplatz works as a whole, who am I to question their decision?

Edit: I don't see the problem with New Classical buildings having modern technology and being built with modern materials. Apart from a couple of them, buildings are mainly not appreciated for the materials used in construction, but for their design.


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for wonderful updates maxxe :cheers1:


----------



## Soheilkb

ghettobird said:


> And I think exactly the opposite. Alex should embrace the DDR-look and feel and only build houses that suit the style. There is enough 21-century shit architecture everywhere in the world and in Berlin already (potzdamer platz, zoo, ...) and classism and neo-classism is already in multiple sites too but only few places in the world are resembling what Alexanderplatz is. If you destroy the commie-heritage now it will not come back and what you have afterwards? Just another district that are found everywhere in the world in modern cities with zero interest value.



Are you an architect ?


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | Pro
*
Update*

ORIGINAL POST

*
Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*New Renderings*

There are new exterior renderings on the OVG Website.



























(c)OVG Real Estate​


----------



## ghettobird

Soheilkb said:


> Are you an architect ?


I'm not an architect.


----------



## vmarque

hello


----------



## LtBk

Off-topic, but how come Bremen is barely mentioned in SSC?


----------



## PortoNuts

LtBk said:


> Off-topic, but how come Bremen is barely mentioned in SSC?


Even though it's part of a considerable metro area, I would say Bremen is a second-tier city. Not really on the same level as Berlin/Hamburg/Munich/Frankfurt.


----------



## erbse

Bremen is governed by statist Social Democrats for ages. It ranks last in most statistics for good (or rather bad) reasons. It underperforms heavily, given its possible strengths. There's larger investments at Überseequartier, but well. It needs to be brought back to Hanseatic glory by a liberal-conservative gov that understands you can't just live from hand to mouth. Or at least get the necessary decision makers and companies aboard.

Basically the same procedure Berlin needed to undergo in the past two decades, almost successfully (potentially halted by the upcoming super-annoying RedRedGreen coalition).


----------



## Tiaren

*Revaler Spitze:*



VictorJ said:


> 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Döringstraße. Das wird wie auf den Visualisierungen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Und hier zum Schluss der Innenhof vom Block zwischen Döring und Helmerdingstraße. Ein Traum!


----------



## PortoNuts

That brick looks very Spanish


----------



## LtBk

erbse said:


> Bremen is governed by statist Social Democrats for ages. It ranks last in most statistics for good (or rather bad) reasons. It underperforms heavily, given its possible strengths. There's larger investments at Überseequartier, but well. It needs to be brought back to Hanseatic glory by a liberal-conservative gov that understands you can't just live from hand to mouth. Or at least get the necessary decision makers and companies aboard.
> 
> Basically the same procedure Berlin needed to undergo in the past two decades, almost successfully (potentially halted by the upcoming super-annoying RedRedGreen coalition).


What are the chances of RRG coalition occurring?


----------



## ILTarantino

PortoNuts said:


> That brick looks very Spanish


That architectural style is very common in Southern Europe. Rome and Naples have thousands of apartment buildings like that.


----------



## erbse

It's also a common architectural expression for early German modernism like Expressionism and New Objectivity.
A bit like a combination of Berlin's UNESCO heritage of Modernism Housing Estates.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That last project turned out very nice. I love the warmness of the brick.


----------



## Nick Holmes

LtBk said:


> What are the chances of RRG coalition occurring?


around 40%-60%


----------



## erbse

I wasn't talking about the federal German government actually, but yes, that'd be even more harmful for the whole country. But Berlin gets a red-red-green coalition in 2016 already, due to the elections this September.


----------



## LtBk

Do you think they be bad for Berlin? You have parties like AfD that can stop them. I hope not, but if worse comes to worse, then the Greens and ex-commies would be voted out for good.


----------



## Weissenberg

erbse said:


> Bremen is governed by statist Social Democrats for ages. It ranks last in most statistics for good (or rather bad) reasons. It underperforms heavily, given its possible strengths. There's larger investments at Überseequartier, but well. It needs to be brought back to Hanseatic glory by a liberal-conservative gov that understands you can't just live from hand to mouth. Or at least get the necessary decision makers and companies aboard.
> 
> Basically the same procedure Berlin needed to undergo in the past two decades, almost successfully (potentially halted by the upcoming super-annoying RedRedGreen coalition).


I think it depends from city to city. Hamburg's booming, yet it's governed by SPD. As a matter of fact, it's been governed by SPD for most of its post-war history. But, you probably have more insight on the matter. I can only speak for Dutch cities, where Amsterdam has been governed by Labor since 1957 and well, it's been driven by large scale investments since I can remember.


----------



## Tiaren

Weissenberg said:


> I think it depends from city to city. Hamburg's booming, yet it's governed by SPD. As a matter of fact, it's been governed by SPD for most of its post-war history. But, you probably have more insight on the matter. I can only speak for Dutch cities, where Amsterdam has been governed by Labor since 1957 and well, it's been driven by large scale investments since I can remember.


The SPD isn't that bad either, the Linke (Lefts) and Grüne (Greens) are very anti-investment though. They are basically against everything. 
They are for example strictly against highrises of any kind and they honestly rather proposed a kindergarten and playgrounds on the site of an upcoming highrise on Alexanderplatz.
They also have no sense for art and culture and have a long history of opposing everything that could make the city a bit nicer and prettier. When the reconstruction of the City Palace was discussed they proposed to just leave it's site as a Bolzplatz (sports ground)...in the historic heart of Berlin. They also oppose bringing back preserved, historic monuments back to their original place, just because. They do have a great disdain for Germany's/Berlin's history pre 1945.


----------



## LtBk

It's ironic how "progressive" parties can be so regressive.


----------



## Titan Man

Oh, I just love those idiotic parties and their supporters that think, if they build kindergartens and playgrounds, our lives would be much better. We have one of those here in Croatia, they were the fourth most popular party this election. The only strategy of those parties is just bitching about pretty much everything, without actually offering any (reasonable) solution. The leaders are usually untalented, unambitious idiots that are capable enough to pull masses of other idiots in realising their stupid ideas and plans. I think that every society should give those parties just one month to lead their country, just so we can get rid of them after everyone realises how incompetent those idiots are. I should calm down now, or I'm gonna get a heart attack.

Anyway, I hope that Berlin won't follow Bremen and similar towns, the city is finally starting to boom again after what seemed as a rather calm "2000s" after the "roaring 90s". Paris and London need a real threat, Milan is starting to pull itself together, and there's never been a better time for Berlin to step in.


----------



## LtBk

Someone claimed that lot of Green Party voters are transplants from Southern Germany. Is that true?


----------



## Tiaren

Today, after 72 years, the reconstructed carillion of the Parochial Church was playing for the first time again:


----------



## LtBk

Can a CDU-SDP-FDP coalition work too?


----------



## maxxe

*Q218 *| Lichtenberg | 22fl | Pro


- Developer: GPU Immo
- Investor: Ulrich und Lakomski
- Total Investment: 70 Million €
- Architects: ?
- Usage: Up to 500 Student Microapartments
- Planned Start: Summer 2017
- Height: 65m, 22 floors

*
Rendering*









(c)GPU Immo​


----------



## miau

LtBk said:


> Someone claimed that lot of Green Party voters are transplants from Southern Germany. Is that true?


I don't know, but these people have a similar mindset, very anti-urban and religious (or pseudo-religious replacing religion with leftist ideology).


----------



## maxxe

*Eckwerk *| Friedrichshain | Pro

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Client: Genossenschaft für urbane Kreativität
- Developer: Holzmarkt plus eG
- Architects: GRAFT, Kleihues+Kleihues
- Usage: Office, Apartments


"The central idea is to create an inspiring and vivid place
which sets new benchmarks with respect to the relationship between work and living
as well as between public life and privacy."
GRAFT Architekten


*Renderings*
more on the website




































(c)GRAFT Architekten​


----------



## erbse

^ Quite the rolemodel hipster project, isn't it  Still excited to see how this comes along. Looks different than earlier renders though.


----------



## erbse

LtBk said:


> Can a CDU-SDP-FDP coalition work too?


Potentially yes, but Berlin's SPD wanted a leftist coalition, also due to strategic plans for the 2017 German elections. And the liberal FDP wanted to re-establish doing opposition work and definitely wouldn't want to cooperate with the SPD for now.


----------



## maxxe

erbse said:


> ^ Quite the rolemodel hipster project, isn't it  Still excited to see how this comes along. Looks different than earlier renders though.


"The doerf" is the real hipster project  I have no idea what to think about such a project in the city center.


----------



## BerlinerBär1903

There is a huge project next to the a100 /innsbrucker platz.
Didnt find anything about it here? 
Do someone knows something about it?


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Eckwerk *| Friedrichshain | Pro​


Excellent.


----------



## maxxe

*Meine Mitte* | Mitte | U/C

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

- Developer: PATRIZIA Immobilien AG
- Architects: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten
- Usage: 102 Apartments
- Status: Almost finished, 100% sold


*Renderings*
poorly very small




































(c)PATRIZIA Immobilien AG


*Recent pics*



dubaibobby said:


> Bei dem Projekt "Meine Mitte" sind mittlerweile die Gerüste gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*High Park* | Mitte | T/O

*Update
*
ORIGINAL POST

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

*
Rendering*









(c)Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht


*Recent pics*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier fallen allmählich die Gerüste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


pictures by the SSC User: dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Some nice distant views from the Berliner Funkturm by dubaidobby.
I think even on a cloudy day the Upper West looks quite good.
It's a pretty good addition to Berlins Skyline!



dubaibobby said:


> City West Update Was passiert eigtl. mit dem Hutmacherhaus, wird es nun umgebaut, saniert oder gar abgerissen? Falls ja, könnte ich mir an dessen Stelle auch sehr gut einen sich verjüngenden 150m+ Turm vorstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von heute und von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Steglitzer Kreisel Revitalization* | Steglitz | Pro


The Steglitzer Kreisel is a former office highrise in Steglitz in western Berlin.
Since the year 2007 the building is closed due to asbestos contamination.
Last year the CG-Gruppe bought the tower for 50 Million €
and already invested 18 Million € to solve the problem with the asbestos contamination. 
Now it wants to turn this office highrise into an apartment highrise.


This is the current look









(c)Sergej Glanze


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CG-Gruppe
- Total Investment: 248 Million €
50 Million for the property
18 Million to solve the asbestos problem
180 Million for the revitalization
- Usage: 327 Apartments, Hotel, Business
- Height: 118m
- Scheduled Start of construction: Summer 2017


*Renderings*


















(c)CG-Gruppe​


----------



## Tiaren

*City Palace/Humboldt Forum:*



dubaibobby said:


> Impressionen von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116 *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke & Partners

*
Recent Pics*



>


pictures by Ludwig​


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, I love the shots of the street crossing through the park forest.


----------



## maxxe

*The Wilhelm* | Mitte | Demo

*Update*

ORIGINAL POST

DEVELOPERS WEBSITE


*Rendering*









(c)Rubina Real Estate


*Recent pic*

The demolishing made great progress.



Ludi said:


> Die Abrissarbeiten im vollen Gange.


picture by SSC User (c)Ludi
​


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Tear it down. :cheers2:


----------



## Tiaren

Any news regarding the Palais am Brandeburger Tor opposite the above project?










Also designed by Patzschke by the way.


----------



## maxxe

As far as i know there are no news regarding this project.
... but maybe there is someone who knows more.

This would be an impressive building right next to the holocaust memorial ... Great draft again by Patzschke! :cheers:
Hopefully there will be good news soon!


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | Prep

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

ORIGINAL POST
*
Rendering*









(c)das projekt


*Recent Pic*

Groundworks are going on in the moment.



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Und auch auf der Cuvrybrache geht es vorran.


(c)picture by SSC User BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

Love that warehouse look.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Indeed, it looks like a conversion rather than a new build.


----------



## PortoNuts

ThatOneGuy said:


> Indeed, it looks like a conversion rather than a new build.


Berlin is the best when it comes to that. :cheers: There's plenty of buildings nobody would say are newly-built.


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pic*

A lot of work is going on on the construction site.
I updated the original post and added some informations.



>


(c)picture by BeenTrillBerlin
​


----------



## pandeyypoojaa

I lived in Berlin for 5 months but never saw most of these places! :O


----------



## maxxe

Berlin is a big city with a lot of places to discover


----------



## PortoNuts

That's a huuge site.


----------



## King-Krunch

*Charlie Living* | Prep

289 Rental Apartments, 48 of them serviced Apartments
Developer: Trockland
Location: Zimmerstraße 92 – 94 Map


----------



## MrMac29

Only managed to visit Berlin once. Would love to go back someday


----------



## maxxe

Don't wait for some kind of reason.
Just do it


----------



## erbse

Yeah, Berlin is really affordable by comparison, so it doesn't make too much sense to wait for another trip. It'll likely only get more expensive. 

Going by plane is really cheap if booked some time ahead; staying is cheap at airbnb and for free at couchsurfing (if you're a kind, empathic person of course).


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Berlin's Hipsters Turn Into Property Bores*
> 
> *One of the joys of living in Berlin as opposed to London or New York was not having to endure tedious conversations about house prices. More than two decades after the fall of the Berlin Wall, only about 15 percent of its residents own their homes (in London it's almost half).*
> 
> Until recently the city's vibrant cast of creative misfits didn't care a sausage about that because rents were astonishingly low for a European capital. So the feeling was: why buy?
> 
> But if you're a Londoner looking for a post-Brexit lifeboat, or a hipster priced out of Williamsburg, I'm afraid there's bad news: Berlin's no longer a bargain.
> 
> Its population has swelled by 200,000 to about 3.5 million population since 2011, vacant properties have all but disappeared and new supply hasn't kept pace.
> 
> Foreign investors have decided German property is a safe place to park money, with predictable results. Asking prices for existing apartments surged about 24 percent in the 12 months to September, according to property portal Immobilienscout24, while rents climbed 10 percent.
> 
> Berlin housing is still cheap compared to other cities, of course. Last year the average sale price for an apartment exceeded 200,000 euros ($222,000) for the first time, which probably wouldn't buy you a parking space in parts of London.
> 
> Berlin ranks only 74 on a list of the most expensive German cities to buy a home, far behind Munich, Hamburg and Frankfurt.
> 
> Even so, the median asking price for an apartment in central, trendy areas such as Mitte, Friedrichshain or Kreuzberg (where expats want to live) is well above 4,000 euros per square meter, almost double five years ago. Last year more than 500 Berlin properties fetched more than 750,000 euros.
> 
> After a long period when German property prices stagnated, a catch-up in Berlin was overdue and the market will probably rise further. With jobs plentiful and the economy in reasonable shape, Germans feel wealthier.
> 
> Savings don't provide a return these days, which makes house-buying more attractive as mortgage rates tumble.
> 
> ...


https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2016-11-07/berlin-hipsters-are-becoming-property-bores


----------



## maxxe

*Weitblick 68* | Charlottenburg - Wilmersorf | Pro

*
Project Facts*

- Developer: Pandion AG
- Architects: Axthelm Rolvien Architekten
- Usage: 65 Apartments


*Renderings*


















(C) Axthelm Rolvien Architekten / Pandion


*Current Pic*



>


(c)picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn


*Recent Pictures*



>


pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Office* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Pictures* 

The first part of the construction is almost finished, so they started with the second and last part.



>


pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Love the material. It turned out much more interesting than it looks in the render.


----------



## maxxe

*YOURS.Berlin* | Kreuzberg | U/C

*UPDATE*

ORIGINAL POST

OFFICIAL WEBSITE

*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pics*



>


pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Ludi

*Reconstruction - Schinkels Bauakademie and colonnades of the Kaisermemorial*

German goverment gives 62Mio € for the reconstruction of Schinkels Bauakademie and 18,5Mio € for the reconstruction of the colonades of the Kaisermemorial in front of the Stadtschloss.


----------



## Weissenberg

Only the colonades? No Kaiserdenkmal?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Good stuff! Happy they did not build that ugly modern bowl or whatever they had planned.


----------



## Titan Man

Ludi said:


> German goverment gives 62Mio € for the reconstruction of Schinkels Bauakademie and 18,5Mio € for the reconstruction of the colonades of the Kaisermemorial in front of the Stadtschloss.


Waaaat!?!? How did that happen!? That's the best news I've heard today! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *BAM picked for two Berlin office schemes*
> 
> *BAM Deutschland has been appointed to build two office schemes with a combined value of over €30m (£25m) in Berlin, Germany.*
> 
> The East Side Office phases 2 and 3 are part of the city’s Postbahnhof project. The new contracts follow last year’s win of phase 1, which will be completed shortly.
> 
> The project involves the construction of six to nine office floors with a total floor area of approximately 16,500m2. Underground parking is also included in the scheme.
> 
> The site is near Ostbahnhof Station and East Side Gallery – a section of the Berlin Wall with paintings by artists. The offices have unobstructed views of the Spree River.
> 
> Client for the work is NDC Real Estate Management and the offices have been designed by Thomas Müller - Ivan Reimann Architekten. BAM has commissioned the detailed design from WEP-Effingner Partner Architekten.
> 
> Both new phases are due for delivery in September 2018.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/bam-picked-for-two-berlin-office-schemes


----------



## maxxe

*Palais Holler* | Charlottenburg | U/C


OFFICIAL WEBSITE

ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

A lot of pics by dubaibobby.



dubaibobby said:


> Palais Holler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von heute und von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers1:


----------



## maxxe

Voltairstraße Residential Highrise | Mitte | 19 fl | U/C
*Grandaire Residential Highrise* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*

ORIGINAL POST

OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pics*

The groundworks recently started.



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier ein kleines Update zum Grandaire ... die Arbeiten sind bereits in vollem Gange und die Vermarktung läuft auch bereits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ( Fotos von Mir )


----------



## PortoNuts

How good is Berlin's soil for construction?


----------



## TM_Germany

I'm pretty sure Berlin has very poor soil (sand) with a very high water table. It used to be a swamp.


----------



## towerpower123

That is what piling machines are for. Pound the piles down until they can support enough weight. The upper portion of the soil is clay and dirt, but there is probably dense rock below it.


----------



## erbse

Berlin is, like most of North-Eastern Germany, shaped by the last glacial movements.
The region of the capital was/is dominated by rivers, lakes, swamps and muddy or sandy soil. So it's quite difficult to build towers as compared to rocky Manhattan. But I think London has somewhat similar difficult conditions. Not to think of coastal places in the desert like Dubai and Jeddah.


----------



## towerpower123

It hasn't stopped them in Chicago. They started with "raft foundations" that spread the weight across every inch of the site and then started using ridiculously deep foundations and piles, up to 300 feet deep. Also, for what New York City gains in close bedrock, they suffer with having to drill through the famous Schist rock with literal jackhammers mounted on excavators to dig foundations. If there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> Berlin is, like most of North-Eastern Germany, shaped by the last glacial movements.
> The region of the capital was/is dominated by rivers, lakes, swamps and muddy or sandy soil. So it's quite difficult to build towers as compared to rocky Manhattan. But I think London has somewhat similar difficult conditions. Not to think of coastal places in the desert like Dubai and Jeddah.


I suppose more than being difficult, it's the cost. Having to use piles can dramatically increase the cost of a building.


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | Prep


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Triton Development
- Architects: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten
- Interior Design: Studio Aisslinger
- Usage: Hotel with 456 rooms
- Planned Completion: 2019

*
Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pics*

*7.12.16*

Groundworks started.



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Und hier nochmal Fotos von heute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ( Fotos von Mir )


(c)BeenTrillBerlin

*
22.12.16*

There is now a fence around the area.



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> The Student ist jetzt auch mit Bauzäunen umrahmt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ( Fotos von Mir )


----------



## GeneratorNL

Where exactly will The Student Hotel be located?


----------



## themapguy

GeneratorNL said:


> Where exactly will The Student Hotel be located?


It'll be right in the city center: https://www.travelario.com/en/europ...-the-student-hotel-berlin-(under-construction)


----------



## PortoNuts

Keep up the good updates maxxe kay:


----------



## maxxe

*R2B *| Mitte | U/C


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CA Immo
- Architects: Henn Architekten
- Usage: Office 16.500m²
- Completion: 3rd Quarter 2019


*Renderings*




































(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo​


----------



## cardiff

Stayed in Berlin for new year and took this picture of the Palace reconstruction from my 1st hotel room

20161228_095741 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

And from Second hotel

20161229_132148 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful views.


----------



## maxxe

*Hlex *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


*Rendering*









(c)Münchner Grund


*Recent pics*

The outside of the upper floors is finished. The work is now concentrating on the ground floor.



>


pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Residential High Rise Theodor-Loos-Weg* | Neukölln | Pro

*
Project Facts*

- Developer: Beamten-Wohnungs-Verein zu Berlin eG
- Architects: Kleihues+Kleihues Architekten
- Usage: 130 Apartments
*

Renderings*



























(c)Kleihues+Kleihues​


----------



## GeneratorNL

Maxxe, I just wanted to let you know that I really appreciate your updates!


----------



## maxxe

*The Wilhelm* | Mitte | Demo

*Update*

ORIGINAL POST

DEVELOPERS WEBSITE


*Rendering*









(c)Rubina Real Estate


*Recent pic*

The demolition almost finished.



> ​


pictures by (c)BerlinerBauleiter
​


----------



## PortoNuts

Let it grow :cheers2:


----------



## maxxe

*Havelperle* | Spandau | Prep


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: PROJECT Immobilien
- Architects: ?
- Usage: 76 apartments
- Height: 16 floors, 50m

*
Renderings*



























(c)Project Immobilien


*Recent Pics*

Groundwork recently started.



kil_o said:


> es geht voran


----------



## maxxe

*Sapphire* | Mitte | Finished


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: econcept Immobilien und Projektentwicklung KG
- Architect: Daniel Libeskind
- Usage: 73 Apartments


*Renderings*









































(c)Daniel Libeskind


*Recent Pics*



dubaibobby said:


> Ein paar Impressionen vom Libeskindbau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von heute und von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

One of my favourite Berlin projects! Good to see it completed.


----------



## maxxe

*Ferdinand's Garden* | Lichtenberg | Pro


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Belle Époque Berlin
- Architects: ?
- Usage: 304 Apartments, 16 Retail Units
- Area: 20587m² Apartments, 723m² Retail

*
Renderings*



























(c)Belle Époque Berlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Weiße Taube* | Lichtenberg | Pro


Architect's Website

*
Project Facts*

- Builder: Lichtenberg Berlin 1 B.V. - 7 B.V.
- Developer: Glockenweiss GmbH
- Architects: Marc Kocher Architekten, deluse architects
- Usage: ca. 83.000m² Apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)Marc Kocher Architekten, deluse architects, Glockenweiss GmbH​


----------



## erbse

The *Museum Barberini in Potsdam* (Berlin's royal suburb) in the reconstructed Barberini Palace just opened last weekend with world-class collections including impressionists like Rodin, Monet and Edvard Munch and various quality GDR artworks. 

The museum is a gift to the city of Potsdam by SAP software enterprise founder and philanthropist Hasso Plattner.

And obviously it'll be a mighty success with the audience (like most reconstructed beauties), the people queued for hundreds of meters to see it! kay:









http://www.rbb-online.de/abendschau/archiv/20170121_1930/Museum_Barberini.html


Museum Website: http://museum-barberini.com/en/museum-barberini/


----------



## maxxe

*Pepitahöfe *| Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)WBM, DEGEWO

*
Recent Pics *



>


(c)pictures by BerlinerBauleiter
​


----------



## maxxe

*Motel One* | Alexanderplatz | 19fl | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)GFB Alvarez & Schepers mbH


*Recent Pics*

3 floors of the high rise part are already finished. 7 more floors to go.



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

Crane city microcosm


----------



## maxxe

Just like the Mediaspree.
Between the train stations of Warschauer Brücke and Ostbahnhof there are about 30 stationary cranes working on several projects at the same time. 
East Side Mall, 
Entertainment City, 
M_Eins, 
Zalando Campus, 
Max und Moritz, 
East Side Office, 
Spree Office 
Stralauer Platz 35. 
It is a huge construction site. And there are a lot of projects just about to start.









Webcam


----------



## maxxe

*Reinhardt no°49 *| Mitte | Pro


Website

*
Project Facts*

- Developer: PROJECT Immobilien
- Architects: ?
- Usage: 2100m² Office
- Height: 8 Floors


*Renderings*



























(c)PROJECT Immobilien​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro

*New Renderings*


Original Post

Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*New Renderings / Own Website*

There is now an own website for this project which contains new renderings.




































(c)Budapester35 / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten
​


----------



## maxxe

*TAZ Headquarter* | Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)E2A Piet Eckert, Wim Eckert Architekten

*
Recent Pics*



>


(c)picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## PortoNuts

That one looks interesting. Love Berlin's medium scale projects.


----------



## maxxe

*Skyline | Upper West*

Great skyline pictures and pictures of the Upper West by dubaibobby.



dubaibobby said:


> Weiß jemand für was der Dachaufbau gedacht ist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Gazprom Germania* | Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)BERND ALBERS Gesellschaft von Architekten


*Recent Pics*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier ein paar Impressionen von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent pics*


>


(c)pictures by BerlinerBauleiter
​


----------



## ovaron

Berlin may not have the tallest buildings or the best (or even a) skyline, but its new highrises give the good old zoo a spectacular surrounding:


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | U/C
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Pic*

The construction finally reached the first floor.



>


picture by Blncty1903​


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good updates. kay:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Deutsche Wohnen to buy Berlin apartments portfolio for more than 500 million euros *
> 
> *German property company Deutsche Wohnen is planning to buy a portfolio of several thousand Berlin apartments for more than 500 million euros (421.6 million pounds), three people close to the deal told Reuters.*
> 
> Deutsche Wohnen on Tuesday announced a capital increase of 500 million euros to refinance debt and fund new acquisitions.
> 
> It said then that it was is looking to buy a medium-sized residential portfolio and that negotiations were advanced but not yet concluded.


http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-deutsche-wohnen-portfolio-idUKKBN1610Y6?il=0


----------



## maxxe

Voltairestraße Residential Highrise | Mitte | 19 fl | U/C
*Grandaire Residential Highrise* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C


*Update*


ORIGINAL POST

OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pic*





BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier auch noch mal ein Schnappschuss von heute, es werden noch die Baugruben ausgehoben.


----------



## PortoNuts

So much soil to take care of


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West *| Charlottenburg | 33fl | U/C


*Update*


*Rendering*









(c)©LANGHOF® und KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The outside of the building is now completely finished and the sidewalk in front of the tower is now open for passersby.






















































(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Spree One *| Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten

*
Recent pics*

The demolition finished and the groundworks started.


















pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Goslarer Ufer *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)PROJECT Immobilien

*
Recent Pics*



























pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Pepitahöfe *| Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)WBM, DEGEWO

*
Recent Pics *




































(c)pictures by Dani
​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG-Headquarter* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*
Recent pics*



























(c)my pictures​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So many good looking new projects!


----------



## maxxe

*113 HEI* | Mitte | Pro


Architects Website

*
Project Facts*

- Architects: ROBERTNEUN Architekten
- Developer: Quartier Heidestraße GmbH
- Usage: Office, Apartments, Retail
- Planned Start Of Construction: May 2017


*Renderings*
more on the architects website



























(c)ROBERTNEUN Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Max und Moritz* | Friedrichshain | On Hold
*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | On Hold


Website


'Max und Moritz' were already under construction but problems occurred so the construction had to stop.
After a long brake of almost one and a half year without any noticeable progress on the construction site 
there now are good news regarding this project so i am making this new project presentation. 
The towers are now marketed with a different name and a new teaser-website was created. 
>>CLICK<<
On this website there is a new rendering to be seen. Luckily the design didn't change at all.


*Project Facts*

- Architects: (c)Nöfer Architekten
- Developer: Die Wohnkompanie
- Usage: 60.000m² area, 446 apartments, office, retail
- Height: 23fl - 86m, 26fl - 96m


*Renderings*
more here

Older Renderings




































(c)Die Wohnkompanie

New Rendering









(c)Upside Berlin


*Current Situation*

This is the situation for one and a half year now. Noting changed at all.









(c)picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## ELH

maxxe said:


> 'Max und Moritz' were already under construction but problems occurred so the construction had to stop.
> After a long brake of almost one and a half year without any noticeable progress on the construction site
> there now are good news regarding this project so i am making this new project presentation.
> ​


Why is Berlin always the city having this kind of trouble? Similar problems are pertaining to the Estrel tower, the Gehry tower and other projects.

I saw an argument by someone here at SSC, that the slowness should be viewed as positive because it proves democrativ processes are insured and corruption is ruled out.

I don´t think democracy should be associated with paralysis. I don´t buy that democracy is the reason Berlin projects always head into frustration and trouble. Only politically charged opinions would contend that Frankfurt or Düsseldorf are hampered with mass scale corruption.

The best interpretation of the situation is that Berlin is still hampered by an overly inefficient (either obsessively "gründlich" or rightout overgrown and ineffective) buerocracy.

Worse interpretations are, firstly that the Berlin administrative authorities are incompetent and discover obvious problems too late (both the Gehry and the Estrel tower situation could indicate that - and the Berlin airport situation would fit the pattern).

Secondly, that there is politcally motivated opposition (by left wing fractions, homegrown in the east city or, for insiders; swiss).

The situation should change, it is not to the advantage of Berlin.


----------



## towerpower123

Are any of these projects particularly well known to the everyday public? In Newark, NJ, there are a small handful of projects that receive a lot of attention from politicians and the media, so they rush out renders and have groundbreakings with lots of fanfare, and two have only actually started recently, despite being originally claimed to be finished by 2009 and 2012. Both projects have only recently started, years after the Great Recession ended. In the meantime, dozens of smaller projects have moved along with little fanfare and few delays.


----------



## maxxe

ELH said:


> Why is Berlin always the city having this kind of trouble? [...]


People, politics and bureaucracy ...


----------



## maxxe

*Spree One *| Charlottenburg | Prep

*New Design*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten

*
New Design*













































(c)Nöfer Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

deleted


----------



## ELH

maxxe said:


> People, politics and bureaucracy ...


It`s pure financial vaste and a threat to investment.

I guess suspecting left wingers of *wanting* to hamper investment for (capitalist) highrises thru frustration of ongoing projects is paranoid !?!

Anyways, someone should be charged with the economic losses, if incompetent city beaurocrats having given green light too early or politicians extending their arm in to the beaurocratic sphere of influence after the green light is given. Maybe 60 years without democracy was too much to retain a full understanding of it.

That´s a harsh (and maybe not true) uttering, but in a democracy, problems are encouraged to surface to be solved, not to be covered up because it´s image-hurting. Loving Berlin, you need to hit her with a sledge hammer.

The summing up of projects like Brandenburg Airport (politicians extending their arm into the beaurocratic domain), Estrel tower, Gehry tower (both: beaurocrats giving green lights before potential and legal conflicts of interest are solved), Max and Moritz (I don´t know what ....) paints a somewhat dire picture of problems needing to be solved if Berlin is to keep her relatively new-won status as competetive and dynamic.


----------



## maxxe

*Hampton by Hilton Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | U/C


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Collignon Architektur und Design GmbH 


*Recent Pictures*



MattSid said:


> Die Gerüste der Hampton bei Hilton fallen jetzt runter. Die Fassade wirkt viel besser als ich mich erwartet habe und hat mich an die Minolhaus erinnert, die nicht so weit entfernt war.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


----------



## Sandblast

ELH said:


> It`s pure financial vaste and a threat to investment.
> 
> I guess suspecting left wingers of *wanting* to hamper investment for (capitalist) highrises thru frustration of ongoing projects is paranoid !?!
> 
> Anyways, someone should be charged with the economic losses, if incompetent city beaurocrats having given green light too early or politicians extending their arm in to the beaurocratic sphere of influence after the green light is given. Maybe 60 years without democracy was too much to retain a full understanding of it.


"Vaste" ... did you mean "*farce*"?

The rest of your post ..... are you translating using Google?? Not sure what the German equivalent of "gobbledygook" is??!!


----------



## ELH

Sandblast said:


> "Vaste" ... did you mean "*farce*"?
> 
> The rest of your post ..... are you translating using Google?? Not sure what the German equivalent of "gobbledygook" is??!!


"Geschwafel; Kauderwelsch, zu kaudern"

But Sandblast - please "blast" me for my english as a norwegian, don`t mix the germans into it. Germans I know speak excellent in more than one language.


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Hampton by Hilton Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | U/C


Not looking particularly good. Too oppressive.


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *Spree One *| Charlottenburg | Prep
> 
> *New Design*
> 
> 
> Original Post
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Nöfer Architekten
> 
> *
> New Design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Nöfer Architekten​


Can't decide if I like the new design more or less. :/ It lost detail, lightness and playfulness...in exchange it's cleaner, more elegant and probably more timeless now.


----------



## erbse

I wonder where the balconies are gone. Only oriented towards the courtyard now?
Can't imagine residents there don't want them.


----------



## maxxe

*Schoenegarten - Central Berlin* | Tiergarten | Pro


Website


*Projects Facts*

- Architects: nps Tchoban Voss
- Developer: LAGRANDE Immobilien GmbH
- Usage: 180 Apartments, 44m² to 157m²

*
Renderings*


















(c)LAGRANDE Immobilien GmbH​


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## maxxe

*Carré Voltaire K136* | Tempelhof | U/C

*Update*


Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner Stadtarchitektur


*Recent Picture*

Some good progress can be seen here.









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Cult'otel* | Tempelhof | 10 fl | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Sypereck Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Kleist D

*Berlin Redevelopment former Hospital / Clinic " Krankenhaus Neukölln "*

*former zoning classification: Hospital /maternity clinic, unoccupied since 2005
future development: housing / habitations
*

_Wohnpark St. Marien, Umbau des ehemaligen Krankenhaus / Frauenklinik Neukölln in einen Wohnkomplex _

*Internetauftritt des Projektes, incl. Visualisierung*

Eigentümer /_ property owner_ : petruswerk Katholische Wohnungsbau und Siedlungsgesellschaft mbH, 14169 Berlin

Bauherr /_principal_: Avila Projektmanagment GmbH, Berlin

Grundstücksgröße / _plot size_: ~ 37.500 m²
Wohnungen / flats / habitations : ~ 600

Video der leerstehenden Anlage


*Blick aus westlicher Richtung*


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

ein weiteres Bild

*Blick aus der Silbersteinstraße*


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

*Blick aus der Eschersheimer Straße*


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

ein weiteres Foto

*Blick vom Mariendorfer Weg*


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


Neukölln, ehemaliges Krankenhaus by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


----------



## maxxe

*TAZ Headquarter* | Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)E2A Piet Eckert, Wim Eckert Architekten

*
Webcam Update*









Webcam Link​


----------



## erbse

^ Brought to you by hard German tax Euros!


----------



## GeneratorNL

maxxe said:


> *TAZ Headquarter* | Kreuzberg | U/C​


Where in Kreuzberg is that exactly? And what kind of organization is TAZ?


----------



## erbse

It's a Stalin-red commie newspaper. A large portion of the 7 million Euro construction pricetag is covered by subsidies of the German government...

It's being built in the southern Friedrichstadt close to Mehringplatz and "Rudi Dutschke Haus".










Infosite: http://www.taz.de/Neubau/Unser Haus/!p4844/


----------



## PortoNuts

You have to love these projects names.


----------



## TM_Germany

I couldn't find the location right now but TAZ is a left-wing newspaper.


----------



## themapguy

TM_Germany said:


> I couldn't find the location right now but TAZ is a left-wing newspaper.


It's over here: https://www.travelario.com/en/europ...33e9b9dd7-taz-headquarter-(under-construction)


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Luisenpark *| Mitte | Pro


Website 1

Website 2


*Project Facts*

- Developer: formart GmbH & Co. KG 
- Architects: Axthelm Rolvien, Grüntuch Ernst, brh
- Usage: 179 Apartments
- Planned Completion: 2019


*Renderings*






















































(c)formart GmbH & Co. KG​


----------



## maxxe

*Europacity - Quartier Heidestrasse* | Mitte | Pro


Website


EM2N Architects from Zurich won the competition for the "Quartier Heidestraße" and created a concept for the urban development. The concept contains 10 buildings with a total of about 114.000m² of floor space. The individual buildings will be designed by 7 different architects and the start of construction is planned to be in 2018.


_In pursuing the aim of creating a lively Berlin district, in ‘Quartier Heidestrasse’ rather than erecting a single large building
a neighbourhood based on the cultivated coexistence of different buildings and architectures is to be developed.
We see the industrial history of this place as offering the starting point and inspiration for juxtaposing different elements. 
The former warehouses, factories and railways buildings offer links for developing a typology for the new Berlin Gewerbehöfe (commercial buildings).
A family of ten precisely positioned and typologically powerful buildings creates the framework for new life along Heidestrasse.
The row of simple commercial buildings is accentuated by slender, individual high-rises. Headquarters buildings, one at the southern end and one at Nordhafenplatz,
place urban accents and with their dimensions and different heights respond precisely to the open spaces in front of them.
Using the restrained idiom of a language inspired by industry the facades are to be differently formulated,
which will allow the individual parts to be clearly read as independent buildings.
By recessing and projecting certain elements additional variety is generated within the system._
EM2N Architects

*
Projects Facts*

- Builder: Quartier Heidestrasse GmbH
- Architects: EM2N Architects, 7 studios for the final draft
- Usage: 114.000m² Office, Retail and Commercial Use
- Planned Start of Construction: 2018


*Renderings*

It is about the blue building in this graphic.































































(c)EM2N Architects
​


----------



## maxxe

*The Fritz* | Europacity | 18fl | U/C


Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Groth Gruppe
- Marketer: Zabel Property
- Usage: 266 Micro Apartments
- Architects: Sauerbruch Hutton


*Renderings*



























(c)Zabel Property​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Europacity - Quartier Heidestrasse* | Mitte | Pro
> ​


Great stuff, very pleasant on the street level. Berlin needs more of this big scale projects.


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Webcam Pictures*









Webcam 1 









Webcam 2
​


----------



## PortoNuts

This last one :drool:


----------



## Groningen NL

PortoNuts said:


> This last one :drool:


Some people will call that crane pron


----------



## JLAG

I would


----------



## BLNBär

Since the 4th of April the showroom is open for Quartier Luisenpark Berlin-Mitte.
Adress: Alte Jakobstraße. 92, 10179 Berlin. Time: from Wednesday to Sunday, 10 am to 8 pm.


----------



## maxxe

Groningen NL said:


> Some people will call that crane pron


This IS crane porn. 
Over 30 cranes are working on several projects at the same time.
This is true crane porn


----------



## Tiaren

If what these cranes were building were also architecture porn, then everything would be perfect. Unfortunately what will be build here will be the most unappealing, boring architecture possible. If you can even call these shoeboxes architecture...


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 204-206* | Lichtenberg | Pro


Website 1

Website 2


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CTXL Property Consult GmbH / Scharfstein Group
- Architects: nps tchoban voss Architekten
- Usage: 18.000m² office, commerce


*Rendering*









(c)Scharfstein Group​


----------



## maxxe

*Lützow Carré* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)DIBAG Industriebau AG


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by (c)BerlinerBauleiter


​


----------



## maxxe

Voltairestraße Residential Highrise | Mitte | 19 fl | U/C
*Grandaire Residential Highrise* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C


*Update*


ORIGINAL POST

OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*




BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier mal wieder ein Schnappschuss vom aktuellen Fortschritt des Grandaire´s


----------



## PortoNuts

Tiaren said:


> If what these cranes were building were also architecture porn, then everything would be perfect. Unfortunately what will be build here will be the most unappealing, boring architecture possible. If you can even call these shoeboxes architecture...


To be honest, if they were building highrises I doubt we would have these opinions even with unappealing, boxy towers. 

I think Berlin is doing a nice job on many of its lowrise buildings. You can still find more interesting architeture than in Munich, for example.


----------



## maxxe

*Residential High Rise Theodor-Loos-Weg* | Neukölln | Pro

*Update*


Last Post


The draft by Kleihues+Kleihues i have shown in the last post of this project was not the competition winning draft.
Eike-Becker-Architekten won the competition.


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Beamten-Wohnungs-Verein zu Berlin eG
- Architects: Eike-Becker-Architekten
- Height: 64m / 20 Floors
- Usage: 120 Apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)Eike-Becker-Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*New Renderings*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*New Renderings*

Finally there are more Renderings to be seen on the website of the architects "Callison RTKL" which show some more details of the buildings and the central plaza.

Website


_The Berlin Wall is one of history’s most tumultuous symbols.
This sensitivity presented a challenge, but also great opportunities, for the Berlin Entertainment District design team.
The site, which connects the O2 World Arena with the East Side Gallery and the Spree River, will feature a series of spaces, each with a unique use and sense of character.
The park area includes offices and a hotel, while the stage section on the northern edge of the site includes a cinema, bowling alley and music venue.
In the future, the development hopes to host large-scale sporting and entertainment events.
The goal for the project was to create a destination experience for Berlin that respects the area’s rich history
and seamlessly blends into the region’s current regeneration and mixed-use master plan._
Callison RTKL














































​


----------



## maxxe

*B&B Hotel Voltairestraße* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Patrizia Immobilien AG
- Builder: B&B HOTELS GmbH
- Architects: Eike Becker Architekten
- Usage: B&B Hotel with 163 rooms
- Floor Space: 5.000m²
- Floors: 9
- Planned Completion: Dec 2017


*Rendering*









(c)Patrizia Immobilien AG / Eike Becker Architekten

*
Recent Pictures*

The groundworks recently started and and a crane is also installed.


















(c)Pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C
> ​


Thank you for the new renders. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West *| Charlottenburg | 33fl | U/C


*Update*


*Rendering*









(c)©LANGHOF® und KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Heute war ich zum ersten mal im Upper West. Da die Skybar noch nicht eröffnet ist, kommt man nur bis zur 18. Etage des Motel One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


​


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | U/C
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Heute war ich zum ersten mal im Upper West. Da die Skybar noch nicht eröffnet ist, kommt man nur bis zur 18. Etage des Motel One.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bilder von mir



​


----------



## maxxe

*Motel One* | Alexanderplatz | 19fl | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)GFB Alvarez & Schepers mbH


*Recent Pics*

The last of the 19 floors is currently under construction.



kil_o said:


>





ovaron said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Bilder



​


----------



## PortoNuts

That TV Tower. :cheers2:


----------



## maxxe

*Suhrkamp HQ* | Mitte | Pro


Architects Website


The new HQ of the renowned german Publisher Suhrkamp Verlag
is part of an Ensemble grouped around a small urban square.

The site was formerly occupied by a dense housing and commercial block by Hans Poelzig.
In Reconstruction, public space is expanded on to the site,
the urban fabric continues into the interior courtyard of the neighbouring building.
The ensemble is a part of our urban scheme on this central square which aims to replace the rigidly hierarchic Berlin block with a more open,
heterarchical view of the city, its society and its architecture.
Roger Bundschuh Architekten


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Suhrkamp Verlag AG
- Investor: IBAU AG
- Architects: Roger Bundschuh Architekten
- Usage: HQ of the Suhrkamp Verlag (Publishing Company)
- Planned Completion: 2019


*Renderings*



























(c)Roger Bundschuh Architekten


*Recent Picture*

This is the area two weeks ago.
They wanted to start the construction in this month so maybe the groundwork started already.









Picture by (c)BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Hasenheide 74* | Kreuzberg | Pro


Website

*
Project Facts*

- Developer: Frankenstein Consult
- Architects: VIIVA Architekten
- Usage: ca. 300 Apartments
- Height: 11 Floors, 30m


*Renderings*














































*
Recent Pictures*

The pictures are quite old (sept16).
The groundwork is a bit ahead of what you can see here.


















Pictures by (c)MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | Pro


Architects Website

Developers Website
*

Project Facts*

- Builder: Gutman Invests
- Developer: Frankenstein Consult
- Architects: BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
- Usage: 20.400m² Office, Retail
- Height: 36m, 10 floors


*Renderings*




































(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH​


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for the updates. Hasenheide 74 looks rather cool.


----------



## erbse

Soulless architecture wherever we look! 

All the Berlin Modern Classical euphoria aside, projects with dignity, quality, elegance and timeless aesthetics are still quite an exception, sadly. Many of these buildings will look dated and boring the day they are completed already, like 60s/70s nondescript boxes.


----------



## maxxe

*Scheringstr. 1 *| Mitte | Pro


Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Frankenstein Consult
- Usage: Office
- Floors: 5


*Renderings*


















(c)Frankstein Consults​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent pics*

The construction finally reached street level
The only way to go is now up 



johny.f said:


> Trotz starker Sonne sieht man etwas
> 
> 23.04.2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Tempo ist aber überhaupt nicht groß.


----------



## Christopher C

That building in front on the right is terrible ! It ruins the whole street


----------



## Powelll

To be honest, except for the last one, these projects are boring. I've studied last two pages and didn't even want to check for more.


----------



## Tiaren

This one and the page before are as ugly as sin!

I now actually feel bad for going over to the Vienna thread, bashing the city for its ugly modern shoeboxes, while mentioning Berlin as a good example with quite a lot neo traditional architecture. Seems those times are over, or is maxxe especially focussing on the worst projects in Berlin?


----------



## Autostädter

The projects have gotten worse but the coverage on this thread has also gotten more complete (which is good kay. There is a lot of ugly/boring stuff though and Hamburg, Düsseldorf and Frankfurt are all seeing far better projects these days.


----------



## maxxe

There is a lot of trash going to be build on Berlins construction sites nowadays. Even in the city centre, like the Motel Onenear the Alexanderplatz. You have to look around a lot to find a good project. It seems as if there is a rule in Berlin that says:
DON'T BE CONSPICUOUSLY! AND RESPECT YOUR SOURROUNDINGS! That applies to almost every new construction in Berlin ... 
But it is also a question of taste. I kinda like that minimalistic style that is used in the Müllerstraße 12 project you can see on this page. This style is used quite often in Berlin nowadays. The rule that you have to respect your surrounding applies to that style but in a pretty elegant and modern way. The Grandaire is also an example of that style .. i absolutely love it.

The neo traditional new Berlin style you mentioned Tiaren is used pretty often but those are often pretty small projects. But you are right ... i should concentrate on those a lot more because they make up the city in large amounts.


----------



## Suburbanist

Bold architecture doesn't shy away from outdoing and overwhelming the existing ambiance of a site. It is a pity that these days it takes a starchitect to have the power and clout to push down the risk averse planners and neighbors innovative and in-your-face projects that completely sever the relationship with pre existing styles in the same street or neighborhood.


----------



## ELH

Suburbanist said:


> Bold architecture doesn't shy away from outdoing and overwhelming the existing ambiance of a site. It is a pity that these days it takes a starchitect to have the power and clout to push down the risk averse planners and neighbors innovative and in-your-face projects that completely sever the relationship with pre existing styles in the same street or neighborhood.




An example is the project "zoom" at Zoo. You used to have a gritty post war complex with the Beate Uhse museum and it was a part of the old zoo area known from popular culture in movies and music. It was gritty, but authentic. Foremost, the Beate Uhse museum was a cultural institution hanging on by the skin of its theet given they could retain status quo.


I`d condone of sacrificing it for a "bold" highrise, as some proposed. In stead it is sacrificed for a 0-8-15 commercial building which you could find in any minor city from Hildesheim to Offenburg. It "fits" the environment and the interests of the nearby hotels.


----------



## SputnikBooster

maxxe said:


> The neo traditional new Berlin style you mentioned Tiaren is used pretty often but those are often pretty small projects. But you are right ... i should concentrate on those a lot more because they make up the city in large amounts.


I think this would be a quite nice current example. It's the new HQ for the _BundeswehrVerband _(the German Armed Forces Association) which is currently u/c.









Source: http://deal-magazin.com/news/63320/Richtfest-fuer-den-Neubau-des-BundeswehrVerbandes-in-Berlin


----------



## erbse

Great, indeed! This went on totally unnoticed, even in the Berlin forum, I think.

If only most new German official/government buildings of recent years were of that style and dignity... :|


----------



## Tiaren

SputnikBooster said:


> I think this would be a quite nice current example. It's the new HQ for the _BundeswehrVerband _(the German Armed Forces Association) which is currently u/c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://deal-magazin.com/news/63320/Richtfest-fuer-den-Neubau-des-BundeswehrVerbandes-in-Berlin


Are there any construction site pictures anywhere? As far as I know they are building on this projecct, which is part of a large quarter, for years already.

I really like the design. Very elegant, airy and streamlined. Looks like a typical Nöfer design. Love the pavillion on the roof.

Edit:
It is indeed a Nöfer design. :bow: Here's the backside by the way:


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Webcam*


OFFICIAL WEBSITE

OFFICIAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Webcam*

There is now a webcam for this project.
You also got a pretty nice view over the City West 



>


WEBCAM LINK

​


----------



## maxxe

*Palais Holler* | Charlottenburg | Finished


OFFICIAL WEBSITE

ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The construction is finished now and some tenants already moved in.



























pictures by MarioS
​


----------



## maxxe

*Haus der Zukunft - Futurium* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Richter und Musikowski


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir (gemeinfrei)


----------



## maxxe

*The Benjamin *| Charlottenburg | Pro


Official Website

Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Gnädinger Architekten
- Developer: GSG Berlin
- Usage: 4.500m² Office


*Renderings*



























(c)Gnädinger Architekten​


----------



## RegentHouse

^^The materials are nice but the displaced windows are awful and ruin it all. In fact, this seems to be the case for many of these projects. It's like the architects are deliberately scrambling their designs to appear progressive, when in fact it's downright degenerate and hideous. If the windows lined up, they could be solid buildings like Schultheiss Quartier, Stralauer Platz 35, ZOOM, East Side Office, and Budapester Höfe. Otherwise, I'd like to see more classic "Berlin Style" or actual innovative architecture like Rauchstraße 32/33 please.


----------



## Darryl

Suburbanist said:


> Although they share the name, the so called malls in Germany are nothing like shopping centers surrounded by massive parking in US and to a lesser extent Canada and Australia. They are multistory buildings with ease pedestrian access. Furthermore, the per capita retail area in Germany is 70% lower than in US.


That is true. I love that about Europe. No damned parking lots! LOL


----------



## LtBk

Is another mall necessary in Berlin? Nothing against them, but I think there are plenty already like Alexa and Mall of Berlin.


----------



## erbse

As long as investors and urban planners see enough room for them, there will be more shopping centres.
After all, Berlin's population and the numbers of tourists have been growing by magnitudes in the course of few years.


----------



## Feindbold

Wow, Volt is really a new low. Raw concrete and yellow/orange colered glass,.. but I guess it fits the mindset of this area. Also the success of a shopping center is more than questionable. After all, it is directly behind Alexa and in a not very populated/visited area, I doubt many tourists will visit this one.


----------



## maxxe

I think it is a pretty interesting and unique desing, not as boring and monotone as many other projects. The combination of raw concrete, glass and that illuminated glass fugue looks promising imo. 

Furthermore it is not going to be another mall, like the Alexa is. Shopping is a big part of the concept, but not the whole thing. It's more like a center of mixed experiences ... you can shop, dine, spend a night in the hotel or practice some sport, like surfing, climbing or even diving and skydiving. Jochen Schweizer


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | Pro


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*

The start of construction is near.
There is now a non-parking zone until 09/2019 around this site and the first construction workers were seen. The excavators and drilling machines should appear soon.


















(c)pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## Xorcist

I really don't like the new version of that tower. The old, slightly twisted one was much better.


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> I think it is a pretty interesting and unique desing, not as boring and monotone as many other projects. The combination of raw concrete, glass and that illuminated glass fugue looks promising imo.


Second that.


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Webcam Pictures*









Webcam 1 









Webcam 2
​


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Charlottenburg* | Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Cannon & Cannon, Caroline Stahl


*Recent Picture*

Sadly there is not much progress to be seen here since the last picture from oct 16.









picture by (c)BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 35* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Winking Froh Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Wohnpanorama am Park* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Marketers Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: arin burda architekten
- Developer: Klarbau GmbH & Co. Berlin KG
- Marketer: Ziegert Bank- und Immobilienconsulting GmbH
- Usage: 110 Apartments, 2 Retail Units


*Renderings*




































(c)arin burda Architekten​


----------



## PortoNuts

^^ Lovely.


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | Demo


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Bauwert AG
- Architects: Patzksche & Partner Architekten gbr
- Marketer: Ziegert Bank- und Immobilienconsulting GmbH
- Usage: 112 Apartments


*Renderings*
a lot more on the website




































(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

This is the old building which stood on the area.
The demolition is almost done and the construction of this wonderful project will start soon.










This is the situation in the moment.


















(c)Pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Webcam Update*

I Updated the Original Post and added some information and a lot of new renderings ... definitely worth a look!









Link​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | Demo


So good one to see another eyesore coming down to be replaced by those beautiful buildings.


----------



## Tiaren

Small glimpse behind the scenes of the construction and renovation of *Berlin's State Opera*:






The historic auditorium (reconstruction of the 50s by Paulick) was accoustically and architecturally enhanced by a 3 meter tall resonance gallery.

Before (left) and after (right):










@maxxe
I think we should in general also provide updates of large scale renovations and reconstructions of historic buildings, like the Opera, the State Library and City Palace /Humboldt Forum.


----------



## maxxe

Tiaren said:


> @maxxe
> I think we should in general also provide updates of large scale renovations and reconstructions of historic buildings, like the Opera, the State Library and City Palace /Humboldt Forum.


That's not really my field of interest, so maybe you could do such frequent updates :naughty:


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | U/C
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Pictures*



theBluePhoenix said:


> Mal ein Update von dem Projekt, auch wenn es nur mit dem Handy ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aus dem Upper West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | U/C

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*
Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin

*
Webcam Update*









Link
​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | Pro


MediaSpree Overview


OVG Real Estate, in a joint venture with FREO, bought a 3,700 sqm site adjacent to the Mercedes-Benz Arena and in immediate vicinity to Warschauer Strasse.
The property was purchased directly from the owner, Anschutz Entertainment Group.

In its leading role within the joint venture,
OVG will develop “East Side Tower” to become a flagship project for innovative building and utilisation technologies.
The tower will become a dedicated office highrise and stand at a height of approximately 140-meters.
Targeted completion of the office highrise will be 2020.[...]
OVG Real Estate, 31.08.16


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Anschutz Entertainment Group
- Developer: OVG Real Estate, FREO Group
- Usage: ca. 80.000m² Office
- Height: 140m
- Total Investment: 300 Mio €
- Planned Completion: 2020


*Renderings*

These are no concrete renderings.
These are feasibility studies to show the possible mass of the building and it's impact on the environment. 



























(c)FREO Group


*Latest News*

FULL REPORT

The world’s first cable-less and sideways-moving elevator system, MULTI, was unveiled during the launch event in Rottweil, Germany today.
The very first of this elevator system, developed by thyssenkrupp, will be installed in OVG Real Estate’s new project, East Side Tower Berlin.
OVG is known around the world for developing The Edge, the world’s most sustainable office building.

OVG and thyssenkrupp celebrated their collaboration by unveiling one of the most forward-thinking innovations.
MULTI is the world’s first cable-less and sideways-moving elevator system.
Instead of one cabin per shaft moving up and down, the MULTI offers multiple cabins operating in a loop, like a metro system inside a building.
Without the use of cables, MULTI runs on a multi-level brake system and on inductive power, which transfers from shaft to cabin.
Additionally, since MULTI can move sideways as well as vertically, and without any height limitations,
it enables unprecedented possibilities in the architecture and design of buildings.[...]
OVG Real Estate, 22.06.17​


----------



## maxxe

*Agromex - Fanny-Zobel-Straße* | Treptow | Pro

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*
Rendering*









(c)Pysall Architekten


*
Latest News*

At its meeting of June 22, 2017, the Treptow-Köpenick district council approved
the project-related development plan for the site on the Fanny-Zobel-Straße by a clear majority. 
After the participation of the public and the administration,
elaboration and revision of the project according to the suggestions of all involved parties,
the project-related development plan was ready to be approved.

We plan to start the marketing in the third quarter of 2018. Until then,
construction-related development works are planned on the property on Fanny-Zobel-Straße.
The area is to be decontaminated before the excavation of the area can start.
The permission to build it is expected at the end of 2017.
AGROMEX GmbH & Co. KG, 23.06.17​


----------



## Tiaren

This weekend it is Open Construction Site Day of the City Palace/Humboldt Forum. Here's a video with some impressions and interviews:






It's coming along very nicely.


----------



## King-Krunch

Another render of the Agromex project:
Location on Map: https://goo.gl/maps/aZWDSoMfH1u

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/oJI3kmc.jpg[/IMG]

Btw, it took 6 years to get this project approved. Unfortunately, things take forever in Berlin ...
​


----------



## King-Krunch

*Ringbahnstraße* | Neukölln | Pro

Redevelopment of former Railyard

*Location*: Area between Herthabrücke and Karl-Marx-Straße - Map
*Investor*: Projektgesellschaft Ringbahnstraße

This project is still in it's early stage, so the renderings below are just a study and not final. 
Especially the two towers will face opposition from the local council and residents.
Start of construction is not expected before 2019.

According to the newspaper Berliner Woche, these are the key facts (Link to Article - in German):
- Smaller Tower: 15 floors of rental apartments
- Taller Tower: 25 floors mixed use with possible roof top terrace / bar
- Lowrise portion: 5 floors + 1 setback top floor facing the street, 7 floors facing the train tracks, acting as a noise barrier - all rentals

Renderings:

















​


----------



## PortoNuts

That is very Zurich-style.


----------



## maxxe

*OfficeLab-Campus Adlershof* | Adlershof | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: OfficeLab Campus Adlershof GmbH & Co. KG
- Architects: GBP Architekten
- Usage: 28.500m² Office

*
Renderings*

It's about the upper left building in this graphic. 


















(c)GBP Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Campus-Hotel Adlershof* | Adlershof | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: HOPAG 6. Campus-Hotel Adlershof GmbH & Co. KG
- Architects: GBP Architekten
- Usage: 26.800m² Hotel
- Height: 15 Floors, 54m

*
Renderings*

It's about the lower right building in this graphic. 



























(c)GBP Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Haus der Zukunft - Futurium* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Richter und Musikowski


*Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Mal was Aktuelles vom Haus der Zukunft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warum man es von der einheitlichen Straßenfront soweit zurücknehmen musste/wollte wird mir für immer und ewig ein Rätsel bleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Motel One* | Alexanderplatz | 19fl | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)GFB Alvarez & Schepers mbH


*Recent Pics*



noisrevid said:


> Abwarten, noch ist nicht abgerüstet und der Gesamteindruck könnte durchaus besser sein als der Fassadenvorgeschmack. Nichts desto trotz kennt man von MotelONE Besseres.
> 
> Die Sichtachse hat mit dem ABC- und Hinestower Potenzial für eine meiner Lieblingsmotive.
> Man kann es fotografisch schwer festhalten, aber allein nur die Anwesenheit des MotelONE im Hintergrund der Behrensbauten verhilft dem Ganzen zu mehr Tiefe und Diversizität.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


​


----------



## maxxe

*Hampton by Hilton Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website


*Rendering*









©Collignon Architektur und Design GmbH 


*Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Überraschenderweise ist der Bau echt gelungen. Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. Sieht auch bei grauerem Wetter ziemlich ok aus, die Fassade sticht gradezu das Berliner grau weg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


----------



## goschio

Seems the quality of new projects is really going down in Berlin. Nothing compared to the exciting 90s and early 00s.


----------



## maxxe

*The One* | Mitte | Pro


Developers Website

Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects:
- Developer: Buwog Group
- Usage: Apartments



*Renderings*




































(c)Buwog Group


*Recent Picture*









my pictures​


----------



## erbse

goschio said:


> Seems the quality of new projects is really going down in Berlin. Nothing compared to the exciting 90s and early 00s.


It depends. Many business/hotel/retail projects are definitely worse than in the previous two decades. Residential buildings and mixed ones usually are better now imho, see "Berlin style" etc.


----------



## maxxe

*Steglitzer Kreisel Revitalization* | Steglitz | Pro

*New Renderings*


Original Post


*Current look*









(c)Sergej Glanze


*Rendering*









(c)CG-Gruppe


*New Renderings*

The asbestos decontamination is now completed and the values of pollutant substances in the air are far below the dangerous ranges. The tower was now handed over to the new Owner an the revitalization can begin. :cheers:




































(c)CG-Gruppe​


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> It depends. Many business/hotel/retail projects are definitely worse than in the previous two decades. Residential buildings and mixed ones usually are better now imho, see "Berlin style" etc.


Yes, you can clearly see a great rift between residential and office buildings. The former are usually rather good while the latter, while not necessarily bad, can be quite bland sometimes.


----------



## erbse

*Potsdam's Museum Barberini of Fine Arts* once again  Thanks a lot, Hasso Plattner, for making this possible!



dubaibobby said:


> St. Nikolai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1329539&page=6


Reminder: there was nothing before, it's a reconstruction from scratch.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^To build something like that from scratch these days is a masterpiece.


----------



## erbse

They likely aren't reading this thread though, are they?!  (except Kleist)


----------



## maxxe

*Highrise MK 2E *| Europacity | 84m | Pro


Competitionline Article


Since dec 2016 there was an invited competition for a highrise north of the Berlin Central Station.
Today the results where published and Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten won the 1st prize for the 84m project.


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CA Immo Deutschland GmbH
- Architects: Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten
- Tenant: KPMG AG
- Usage: Office
- Height: 84m
- Floors: 21
- Construction Start: 2018

*
Renderings*



























(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten​


----------



## PortoNuts

Perfect! 



maxxe said:


> (c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten[/CENTER]


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wonderful staircase^^


----------



## maxxe

*Schultheiss Quartier* | Moabit | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler

*
Recent Pictures*



























(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent pics*




































(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Picture*

The building is now fully covered in scaffolding, so the demolition should take place in in the inside of the building right now.









picture by (c)BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Freienwalder Straße *| Mitte | Demo


Developer Website


*Projects Facts*

- Developer: Agromex GmbH & Co. KG
- Usage: 38 Apartments, 1 Retail Unit


*Renderings*


















(c)Agromex GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Picture*









(c)Agromex GmbH & Co. KG​


----------



## maxxe

*Wohnquartier Kiefholz *| Mitte | T/O


Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Agromex GmbH & Co. KG 
- Usage: 48 Apartments
- Completion: 2017

*
Renderings*



























(c)Agromex GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Picture*

Agromex only got this picture on their website.









(c)Agromex GmbH & Co. KG​


----------



## maxxe

*Grüntaler Straße *| Mitte | Demo


Developer Website


*Projects Facts*

- Developer: Agromex GmbH & Co. KG
- Usage: 43 Apartments

*
Renderings*


















(c)Agromex GmbH & Co. KG​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Wohnquartier Kiefholz *| Mitte | T/O


Very good.


----------



## maxxe

*Klostergärten* | Mitte | Finished

*Parochial Church Reconstruction *| Mitte | Finished


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke und Partners


*Recent Pictures*



midi81 said:


> Klostergärten in Berlin completed (2017) as well as reconstruction of church spire.
> 
> [...]






​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester Höfe* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


 Original Post

*
Rendering*










*
Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Meine Bilder (gemeinfrei)


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG-Headquarter* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*
Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von gestern
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Bilder (gemeinfrei)


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> The "Cube"Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics von mir (gemeinfrei)


----------



## maxxe

:applause: :applause: :applause:

1.000.000 Views!

:applause: :applause: :applause:​


----------



## maxxe

*50hertz Headquarters* | Europacity | Finished

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)LOVE Architecture


*Recent Pictures*

Some nice pictures by DETAIL.




































(c)DETAIL​


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I had to look twice at that first picture in the previous post to realise it actually IS a picture, and not a rendering! That building looks great! 

And congratulations for the 1 million views for this thread! :cheers: A big THANK YOU to all the contributors.


----------



## Tiaren

I really hope The Cube will significantly improve the dull and crude look of the area. The design isn't beautiful or anything, but it at least has somethig interesting and playful about it. There might be pretty reflections on its glass facade, when the sun is shining. It will be a nice contrast to all the surrounding grey stone blocks.


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | Pro

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post more info and renderings



*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

This project is waiting for its permission to build for over a year now.
There hasn't been a report about the granting of the permission
but there are some activities to be seen on the construction site since two days which kind of look like a start of the construction.
Hopefully there will be some good news in the next days/weeks concerning the permission.



























pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Wohnen im Brunnenviertel* | Mitte | T/O


Architects Website


*Projects Facts*

- Builder: Cresco Capital Group
- Developer: Cresco Capital Group
- Architects: gbp Architekten
- Usage: 144 Micro Apartments, 553 Student Apartments
- Floor Space: 31.180m²
- Floors: 8


*Rendering*









(c)gbp Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by (c)BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | Pro
> 
> 
> This project is waiting for its permission to build for over a year now.
> There hasn't been a report about the granting of the permission
> but there are some activities to be seen on the construction site since two days which kind of look like a start of the construction.
> Hopefully there will be some good news in the next days/weeks concerning the permission.


Hopefully there'll be news in the near future.


----------



## maxxe

*Motel One* | Alexanderplatz | 19fl | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)GFB Alvarez & Schepers mbH


*Recent Pics*

The scaffolding is falling and reveals the beauty underneath.



























pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin
​


----------



## goschio

^
Oh dear, looks worse than on the renderings.


----------



## Tolbert

I like the grey, its so fresh and friendly.


----------



## erbse

Truly an optimistic building, perfectly fitting its joyful surroundings!


----------



## hattersheim

erbse said:


> Truly an optimistic building, perfectly fitting its joyful surroundings!


Ohh!!! It's very Beautifull!!! :banana::lol:


----------



## Bockenheimer

hattersheim said:


> Ohh!!! It's very Beautifull!!! :banana::lol:


Some architects do their best to revive the DDR icard:


----------



## Titan Man

It's actually quite funny to me that, instead of slowly erasing the toxic part of the DDR's architectural heritage (which is probably the majority of East Berlin), architects are doing their best to build new buildings that blend well with it. It honestly doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## maxxe

*The YARD* | Kreuzberg | T/O


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Külby+Külby Architekten
- Developer: GFS GmbH
- Usage: 51 Apartments, Hotel


*Renderings*




































(c)Külby+Külby Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



Kleist D said:


> Projektseite The-Yard
> 
> Blick aus der Alexandrinenstraße, 10969 Kreuzberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau The Yard by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau The Yard by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau The Yard by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau The Yard by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> Alexandrinen Ecke Neuenburger Straße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau The Yard by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> Blick aus der Neuenburger Straße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau The Yard by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> [...]


----------



## deckard_6

Titan Man said:


> It's actually quite funny to me that, instead of slowly erasing the toxic part of the DDR's architectural heritage (which is probably the majority of East Berlin), architects are doing their best to build new buildings that blend well with it. It honestly doesn't make any sense at all.


Should architects then ask member of skyscrapercity if they agree with their idea of beauty before starting a new project?


----------



## Titan Man

deckard_6 said:


> Should architects then ask member of skyscrapercity if they agree with their idea of beauty before starting a new project?


As a matter of fact, yes, or should I say, they should ask the people of Berlin what they think of buildings that are being built in their city. I doubt many of them would be supportive of this building.
I'm sick of this attitude that the architects are the ones important in the process of creating and building a new building. They're simply not. They are here to make well-designed buildings that people can like and find comfort and coziness in. As long as the architects have the support from people like you, they will continue to behave like omnipotent divas and mediocrity in architecture will thrive.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Architects have *always* behaved like omnipotent divas. In a way, that's part of the job. That will never change.


----------



## Titan Man

ThatOneGuy said:


> Architects have *always* behaved like omnipotent divas. In a way, that's part of the job. That will never change.


But they have to back it up with their designs, and a large chunk of them can't.


----------



## deckard_6

Titan Man said:


> As a matter of fact, yes, or should I say, they should ask the people of Berlin what they think of buildings that are being built in their city. I doubt many of them would be supportive of this building.
> I'm sick of this attitude that the architects are the ones important in the process of creating and building a new building. They're simply not. They are here to make well-designed buildings that people can like and find comfort and coziness in. As long as the architects have the support from people like you, they will continue to behave like omnipotent divas and mediocrity in architecture will thrive.


I'm sick of people making statements like "half of a city should be erased just because I would like to have more modern buildings in it".


----------



## Titan Man

deckard_6 said:


> I'm sick of people making statements like "half of a city should be erased just because I would like to have more modern buildings in it".


Did I say that? A city is always developing, it can never be finished. I would like to see Berlin's uglier buildings demolished, but it won't happen overnight. What I said is that nobody should defend mediocrity in architecture, simple as that.


----------



## erbse

ThatOneGuy said:


> Architects have *always* behaved like omnipotent divas. In a way, that's part of the job. That will never change.


No. They served their rulers and employers. Which used to have the intention to impress and please the public. That sense of "serving the public" was lost at some point in the 20th century and has to be regained.


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn


*Recent Pictures*

Building A





























Building B









pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin

*
Webcam Picture*









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | Pro
 

Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

After the permission was granted in Sep 2016 the construction finally started last week.


















pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | Prep

*Update*

Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate

*Recent Picture*

The demolition started recently.









(c)picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*NIO - Scandinavian Quarter* | Pankow | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner und Bruzkus Batek


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Pandion First* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Léon Wohlhage Wernik, Höhne Architekten

*
Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *NIO - Scandinavian Quarter* | Pankow | U/C
> ​


Excellent!


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Finally the pouring began.
Upwards is now the only direction 



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier fließt der erste Beton für die Sauberkeitsschicht. So ist ein BFU Betonpumpen LKW im Einsatz. Der Beton wird von Trabet aus Pankow angeliefert.


----------



## PortoNuts

I love concrete pouring. Skyscrapercity head


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn

*
Webcam Picture*









LINK​


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## maxxe

As a Berliner i never heard or this system ... pretty interesting.


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent pictures*

The construction finally reached the ground floor.




































(c)pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG-Headquarter* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*
Recent Pictures*













































(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 35* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Winking Froh Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Meh :hmm:



dubaibobby said:


> Beim Neubau gegenüber vom Ostbhf. fallen die Gerüste.
> 
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn

*
Recent Pictures*



























(c)pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Meininger Hotel / Spree Office* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Pictures*





































The second part of the construction is about to start.









(c)my pictures​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This building is saved by the nice stone cladding^^


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> As a Berliner i never heard or this system ... pretty interesting.


Berlin is the perfect city for that sort of urban experiment.


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | Pro

*New Renderings*


Original Post

Webcam

*
Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*New Renderings*



























(c)CA Immo


*Recent Webcam Picture*









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Havelperle* | Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Project Immobilien


*Recent Pictures*



kil_o said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *A trendy Berlin startup hub is expanding to a huge new space with a 26-foot ball pit*
> 
> Factory Berlin, a company that provides spaces where startups and corporates can work side-by-side, is expanding and opening a huge new building next to the German capital's notorious Görlitzer Park.
> 
> The new Factory Berlin space will occupy 150,700 square feet — the equivalent of three American football fields — across five floors and have space to accommodate 1,000 members.
> 
> It will come with its own restaurant and cafe, as well as a 26ft-long ball pit (obviously) and a meditation/yoga room.


http://www.businessinsider.com/factory-berlin-goerlitzer-park-2017-9


----------



## maxxe

*Haus der Zukunft - Futurium* | Mitte | Finished

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Richter und Musikowski


*Recent Pictures*

A great series of pictures of the finished building by _Berliner Zeitung_
It will be opened for the public from tomorrow on. 

more pictures and source here































































(c)BerlinerZeitung​


----------



## n1nk0 nank0

Great updates!


----------



## LtBk

A little off-topic, but how many housing units are under construction in Berlin?


----------



## maxxe

I found some statistics for the first half of the year (january - june) and it says that in the first half of 2017 10.042 apartments got the permission to be build. How much of them are under construction right now is not shown.

Source in german


----------



## maxxe

*High West* | Charlottenburg | U/C
*
Update*

Original Post

Webcam 1

Webcam 2

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Arno Bonanni Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update vom Baufortschritt
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## msquaredb

Does Berlin have height restrictions? It gives me a low rise Washington D.C. vibe.


----------



## TM_Germany

yes. In most cases, the height is limited to 22m because of fire protection laws from the 19th century when most of Berlin was built. Afterwards it was mostly kept to not disrupt the cityscape.


----------



## maxxe

The so called "Berliner Traufhöhe" ... good to be seen in this picture.









LINK


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent pics*






















































(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn

*
Recent Pictures*



























(c)pictures by me​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> I found some statistics for the first half of the year (january - june) and it says that in the first half of 2017 10.042 apartments got the permission to be build. How much of them are under construction right now is not shown.
> 
> Source in german


Is this enough to keep up with demand and keep Berlin as relatively cheap property market?


----------



## maxxe

^^
Analyzes have shown that Berlin needs approximately 194.000 new apartments until 2030 ... that are about 20.000 each year.
But in the last year only 14.000 were build, so if nothing changes the demand will stay way greater than the supply in new apartments.

Berlin is relatively cheap but as properties become rare in Berlin the prices go up constantly ... 13% only in the first half of this year.


----------



## PortoNuts

I believe Berlin is still in a good position to strike a nice balance between keeping the investment flowing and avoiding property prices to get out of control like in other major cities.


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*
a lot more on the website









(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The demolition was completed and the groundworks started quite a while ago.


















(c)Pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Bachstraße/Wegelystraße | Tiergarten | U/C*

*Update*


more information


*Rendering*









(c)HGHI Holding GmbH

*
Recent Pictures*


















(c)pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*S Warschauer Straße Rebuild* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Webcam

more infos and renderings


*
Rendering*









(c)Deutsche Bahn AG

*
Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Meine Pics


----------



## Darryl

What is the "Berliner Traufhoehe"?


----------



## maxxe

This


msquaredb said:


> Does Berlin have height restrictions? It gives me a low rise Washington D.C. vibe.





TM_Germany said:


> yes. In most cases, the height is limited to 22m because of fire protection laws from the 19th century when most of Berlin was built. Afterwards it was mostly kept to not disrupt the cityscape.


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Kann "in Bau" aktualisiert werden
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116 *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke & Partners

*
Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Ich bin gespannt, wie lange die Fassade so strahlend weiß bleibt, schließlich entsteht der Neubau an einer der meistbefahrenen Straßen Berlins. Sonst finde ich die Visu eigtl. ganz schick. Etwas komisch aber, dass hier zur Hauptstr. hin keine Erdgeschossnutzung vorgesehen ist.
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *S Warschauer Straße Rebuild* | Friedrichshain | U/C
> 
> ​


Crane City


----------



## erbse

^ Currently nothing like this is planned. To some degree, I dare to say, luckily.
But in the longer run, I hope for some great theme park in the Berlin area. The only larger fun park so far in the former East of Germany is "Belantis Park" in Leipzig.


More New Berlin Style:

*So Berlin. | Berlin-Mitte*

*To be finished by 2018*

Architect: *Four architect firms designing different parts, one being Nöfer Architekten*


----------



## maxxe

*Havelperle* | Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Project Immobilien


*Recent Pictures*



kil_o said:


>


----------



## erbse

*Berlin-Spandau | Quartier an der Paulsternstrasse* | Haselhorst Area

Use: 480 apartments
Investor: Kilian-Immobiliengruppe
Architect: Nöfer Architects










Source: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/b...80-neue-wohnungen-in-haselhorst/20582266.html
Original image link


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C

*New Website / New Renderings*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*New Website / New Renderings*

There is a new website with a lot of new information about this project, the history of the area and the other Axel Springer Highrise, etc. .
Also to be seen are 3 new renderings.

WEBSITE



























Link​


----------



## PortoNuts

That one will be so good.


----------



## erbse

^ Frankly I'm skeptical about it. It certainly will make a point and stand out, but will it look good and appealing? Not that sure...


*Thaerstrasse Residentials | Fuchshuber Architects*



midi81 said:


> Mix of styles building in Berlin, completed 2016:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1022349&page=467


----------



## maxxe

*Mein Prenzlhain* | Freidrichshain/Prenzelberg | T/O


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developers: cds Wohnbau, Otto Wulff Bauunternehmung GmbH
- Architects: Gewers & Pudewill Architekten
- Usage: 111 Apartments, 9 Retail Units
- Completion: 2018


*Renderings*




































(c)cds Wohnbau, Otto Wulff Bauunternehmung GmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















(C)pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## erbse

In Potsdam, wealthy suburb west of Berlin:

*BrunnenViertel Potsdam*

11 residential buildings, 256 apartments

Location: Potsdam, Heinrich-Mann-Allee 95
Completion: QIV *2017*
Investor: KW-Development GmbH
Architects: *Fuchshuber Architekten*




























Source: https://fuchshuberarchitekten.de/projekte/brunnen-viertel-potsdam/


----------



## Tiaren

PortoNuts said:


> That one will be so good.


Not so sure about that... :/



>


"Abwechslungsreiche Fassadengestaltung" (diversified facade design)


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn

*
Recent Pictures*

The last floor was finished recently and the mounting of the windows made good progress.




































(c)pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Pictures*



























Pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*B&B Hotel Voltairestraße* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*

Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Patrizia Immobilien AG / Eike Becker Architekten

*
Recent Pictures*


















My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | Prep

*Update*

Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate

*Recent Picture*

Construction started right after the completion of the demolition.









(c)picture by me​


----------



## maxxe

*R2B *| Mitte | U/C


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*

The construction started and the groundworks are almost finished.
There is a webcam, an own website for this project and i also updated the original post and added some infos.


















My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | Pro

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam

*
Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures*


















My pictures​


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> ^ Frankly I'm skeptical about it. It certainly will make a point and stand out, but will it look good and appealing? Not that sure...


Sure, I'm just saying it based on the renders. We'll have to wait and see. 




erbse said:


> *Thaerstrasse Residentials | Fuchshuber Architects*


More of this. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *B&B Hotel Voltairestraße* | Mitte | U/C
> ​


As I feared, this one didn't turn out so well. hno:

The cladding is not metallic and shiny but too dark and oppressive. It might look better on a sunny day, though.


----------



## erbse

*Forum Museumsinsel*

*Forum Museumsinsel | Berlin-Mitte*

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1381427
Web exposé (English): https://forum-museumsinsel.de/pdf/Broschüre_2016_engl.pdf

Mixed complex of a boutique hotel ("Telegraph Berlin"), high class apartments, some stores, cultural hub, restaurants, open air markets etc. It's using existing buildings of different areas, extended by two blending new buildings.




































https://neubau-berlin.de/2012/04/18/berlin-im-wandel-forum-museumsinsel/
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/mediacenter/infografiken/infografiken/1697004.html?iid=4743190

Current aerials, October 2017:









https://www.luftbildsuche.de/info/l...ortsteil-mitte-berlin-deutschland-343296.html









https://www.luftbildsuche.de/info/l...ortsteil-mitte-berlin-deutschland-343313.html


----------



## maxxe

PortoNuts said:


> As I feared, this one didn't turn out so well. hno:
> 
> The cladding is not metallic and shiny but too dark and oppressive. It might look better on a sunny day, though.


Indeed, it isn't as reflective as shown in the renderings, but it was very cloudy and grey ... lets wait for better conditions.
Also there are some details still missing, like the horizontal structure and the printed details on the facade, maybe this will improve the result a bit.


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | U/C

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*
Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin

*
Webcam Update*









Link
​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | Pro

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

The permission to build this tower wasn't rejected because of Berlins building department. Intead Monarch wanted to build higher than 150m and they insisted on building higher than allowed ... until now.
Monarch now accepted that 150m is the limit at the Alexanderplatz and the permission should be granted quite soon. As a result they added 2 new renderings to the website of the project.
So hopefully it will start soon.



















(C)Monarch​


----------



## erbse

It looks better in these new render views now. 

I still think it'd be much better with a soaring, tapering shape and setbacks. Even with the same floor space, just don't do those freaking facade cutouts!


----------



## maxxe

^^
Im only missing one thing here ... the stone cladding.
It now looks like a low quality plaster facade, nothing like the 360° rendering on the website.


----------



## erbse

I always expected bare concrete on this one... Hopefully they'll go for beige/ocre sandstone though (or at least a prefab lookalike).


----------



## Tiaren

This will never rise, lol. Seeing year after year after year new renderings is nice though. I like the one breaking through the clouds as if the cloud level was 100m.


----------



## maxxe

erbse said:


> I always expected bare concrete on this one... Hopefully they'll go for beige/ocre sandstone though (or at least a prefab lookalike).


This is how the 360° rendering looks like.
There is quite a difference between this one and the recently published renderings.









(c)Monarch


----------



## Suburbanist

A sutble but important change for the better in many 2nd tier Berlin projects posted here appears to be a preference for more massive single-panel windows, instead of those outdated framed windows reminiscent of a past when glassmaking techniques and in particular double-glazing were nowhere as advanced. 4m-wide glass panels always look nice and make interiors awesome.


----------



## erbse

^ Suburbanist living in his own dystopian world again... :|
Where there's only blank glass and concrete facades, commieblock-like structures, wide roads, no human scale and no cozyness whatsoever.


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

*These two are finally under construction again!
The project took a 2 year break but the work was continued this week kay:
The first two cranes are standing ... 3 more to go.*



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier ist reger Betrieb, insgesamt sollten bald 5 Kräne stehen soweit ich das erkennen konnte. Im hinteren Teil des Baufeldes zur S Bahntrasse geht es wohl schon nach oben.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great news!


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The project is now called _The Westlight Berlin_ and there is a new website with a new rendering and some infos.

Website

*New Rendering*











The old building is already half down.



























(C)my pictures​


----------



## erbse

^ Too bad to see an appealing postmodern corner building go for some random glass turd.. 

How the Berliner Volksbank at Budapester Str looked before:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schöneberg_Nürnberger_Straße_Berliner_Volksbank.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berliner-Volksbank-118.jpg


----------



## erbse

*High Park Berlin*

*High Park* | Potsdamer Platz

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143785713#post143785713

Use: High class apartments

Nice to know: It's built above railways of the U- and S-Bahn! 

Renders:




























Almost completed, construction progress today:



dubaibobby said:


> Winter Wonderland am Potse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1087323&page=11


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


Did they cheapen out on the window frames? Or are they all still wrapped?


----------



## erbse

Looks wrapped to me.


----------



## maxxe

Looks pretty cheap to me .. would have been better with dark frames.


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
> *The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo
> ​


The cladding has to be pretty good otherwise it'll be a proper turd.


----------



## Darryl

erbse said:


> ^ Too bad to see an appealing postmodern corner building go for some random glass turd..
> 
> How the Berliner Volksbank at Budapester Str looked before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schöneberg_Nürnberger_Straße_Berliner_Volksbank.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berliner-Volksbank-118.jpg


Yes, I'm surprised by this. Of all the many many ugly buildings that could've been demolished and replaced by this unimpressive and average, but at least clean and modern new building, they demolish a perfectly nice decent looking building?? What could have resulted in a net gain for the city (one ugly building gone, one nice building gained), results instead with zero gain to the cityscape, it's just a wash (one decent building gone and replaced by another average building that is not much better).


----------



## Darryl

So in terms of contribution to the cityscape, they turned a potential +2 into a 0. LOL smh


----------



## maxxe

*ELEMENTS - Michaelkirchstraße 22/23 | Kreuzberg | Pro*

*Update*


Architects Website

infos and more renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gnädinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

There seem to be some preparing works on the area.
The start of contruction may be near.


















Pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

A nice series of pictures by dubaibobby 



dubaibobby said:


> Der Zionskirchplatz ist die höchste natürliche Erhebung Berlins, darum hat man (auch wenn der Turm nicht allzu hoch ist) immer einen super Blick auf Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Sonntag war ich (bei einsetzendem Schneegestöber) auf dem Kollhoff Turm. (Für 8,50.- bekommt man derzeit nen Glühwein dazu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*









(C)picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## AAPMBerlin

maxxe said:


> *Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Official Website
> 
> 
> (...)​


Real Official Website


----------



## maxxe

Whoops ... got the wrong link.
Thanks for noticing.


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



biginberlin said:


> Ich war auch heute in MItte unterwegs und es war feinstes Wetter! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Kasten nicht langsam Gestalt an und wird wirklich bombastisch. Der wird sich hinterher auch bestimmt im Springerhochhaus spiegeln. :cheers: DAs ist wirklich toll bei sowas dabei sein zu dürfen! Nur in Berlin!


----------



## PortoNuts

Christmas boom. :cheers2:


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | T/O
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Gloriapalast Kurfürstendamm 13-15* | Charlottenburg | Demo


Developers Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Ortner+Ortner Baukunst
- Developer: CENTRUM Holding Deutschland GmbH & Co. KG
- Investor: CENTRUM Holding Deutschland GmbH & Co. KG
- Usage: Office, Retail
- Scheduled Completion: 2019


*Renderings*

This is the old draft, which was rejected by the building department.



























(C)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


This is the newer rendering which was rejected as well.









(C)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Der ehem. Gloria - Palast ist bald Geschichte
> 
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 35* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Winking Froh Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Meh :hmm:



dubaibobby said:


> Beim Neubau gegenüber vom Ostbhf. fallen die Gerüste.
> 
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

Boxy filler. It serves its purpose.


----------



## erbse

Cheap facades like that are replaced in less than three decades... Hopefully. :|


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Pictures*

A lot more pictures of the Hauptbahnhof and the surroundings in biginberlin' original post.



biginberlin said:


> Ich finde das sooo beeindruckend was da am HBF so entsteht! Einfach der Hammer!
> 
> Hatte neulich bei schönem Wetter auch da einen Rundgang gemacht und es bisher nicht geschafft Fotos hochzuladen. Sind eigentlich zu viele aber auswählen war mir zu schwierig, weil alle super geworden sind. So bekommt man auch eine Vorstellung von der Umgebung und wie alles so zusammen wirkt. Das ist ein toller Stadtraum der da instanden ist. Das ist quasi der Gegenentwurf zu totaler Verdichtung, egal ob Chinamosterstadt oder Albaupinkelgässchen.
> 
> Sowas muß man sich auch als Stadt erst mal leisten können, so eine Weite könnte sich z.B. Frankfurt gar nicht erlauben, da gäbe es ja dann gar keine richtige Innenstadt mehr. Sowas geht nur in Berlin! Und wie viele Kräne da herumstehen, der absolute Wahnsinn.
> 
> Hab auch die Stelle fotografiert wo eine Strandbar unter die Bahntrasse geil kommen würde. Hat einer Geld für mich, dann mach ich sie auf das wäre garantiert ein Bombengeschäft. Berlinstylemäßig paar Möbel aus Palletten zusammengezimmert, cooles Design, Jubi fürn 5er und ab geht die Post! Oder gleich Craftbier fürn 10er plus.
> 
> WEnn man da so langflaniert kann man den Berlinboom so richtig spüren, man fühlt regelrecht bei was großem dabei zu sein. Berlin rockt einfach.


----------



## maxxe

*Das Gotland* | Pankow | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Gnädinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























(C)pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## maxxe

*NIO - Scandinavian Quarter* | Pankow | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner und Bruzkus Batek


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

me is like


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Bilder von gestern. Der 5. Kran wird noch hochgezogen und unter der S Bahntrasse befindet sich ein Showroom.


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Pictures*

This is now under construction.



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Könnte man ändern in Bau ! Hier wird aktuell am Aushub der Baugrube gearbeitet


----------



## erbse

maxxe said:


> Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung | MediaSpree
> 
> Official Website


Dislike for that project being paid by tax and GDR Stasi money! :no:


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C
> ​


Very pleasing to see this one rise.


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Spree One *| Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten

*
Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | Pro

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update Spreeturm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gehts nun munter in die Vertikale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | Prep


Architects Website

Developers Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 
- Developer: Howoge Wohnungsbaugesellschaft mbH
- Usage: 251 Apartments, Office Tower
- Usable Floor Space: 34.075sqm
- Floors: 17
- Height: 70m
- Schedule: 2018 - 2020


*Renderings*



























(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

The area in 2016



Ludi said:


> Mal aktuelle Eindrücke vom Areal. Hier tut sich noch rein gar nichts.


----------



## maxxe

*Alexanderplatz and surroundings* by dubaibobby



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir





dubaibobby said:


> Einfach mal so einige aktuelle Impressionen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## Turgeman

^^
As German-speaking capital cities go, Berlin is not as beautiful as Vienna or as picturesque as Bern, that's for sure ! :grouphug:


----------



## maxxe

Noone claimed that.
Berlins beauty has nothing to to with aesthetics. You find it in the people, the culture, its nightlife .. all the little things that are more important than aesthetics.
But there are also aesthetically beautiful places in Berlin ... The Alexanderplatz is just the wrong place ro find that kind of beauty.


----------



## erbse

*Aesthetics is a main quality of ANY place!*



maxxe said:


> the people, the culture, its nightlife .. all the little things that are more important than aesthetics


These things shouldn't be played off against each other. All of them are important.
*Aesthetics is equally important for a city than other main factors.*
And luckily Berlin got a portion of its lost aesthetics back in recent decades and also gains new aesthetics.

Think of classical beauties like Paris, Prague, Amsterdam, St. Petersburg, Rome and San Francisco. Their image largely lives from aesthetics. And it just works. These places are as beloved as ever. And continue to prosper.


----------



## Darryl

Turgeman said:


> ^^
> As German-speaking capital cities go, Berlin is not as beautiful as Vienna or as picturesque as Bern, that's for sure ! :grouphug:


While there is some truth in this statement, it is not fair to base Berlin's aesthetics on Alexanderplatz! Alexanderplatz is known to be ugly. Berlin does have areas that are very picturesque and have the beauty of Vienna. Alexanderplatz is not where you go to find beauty.


----------



## Titan Man

Well, it's not like Berlin didn't have a chance to redevelop Alexanderplatz and other uglier areas, it's just that it didn't try too much. Just look at that cancer-inducing shit Alexa mall, that's a disgrace for a city center of arguably Europe's most important capital. Leipziger Platz also comes to mind when talking about mediocre architecture, especially when one compares it with the prewar square. It's also surprising to me that Berlin didn't grow as fast as everyone thought it will just after the reunification, there is still a long way to go to reach the prewar population of 5 million.


----------



## Suburbanist

The problem is that the financial, media and corporate centers of Germany didn't shift that much to Berlin from Frankfurt, Köln and München respectively. It would be great if a couple global banks, the stock exchange, and the HQ of a dozen DAX corps relocated to Berlin. Even the federal German government needs to be more centralized in Berlin, for instance the constitutional court should relocate to Berlin.


----------



## erbse

Not at all. Germany is a federal country and works fine this way.

Too much centralised power is never healthy. If anyone learned that, it's probably the Germans, huh.


----------



## Darryl

Titan Man said:


> Well, it's not like Berlin didn't have a chance to redevelop Alexanderplatz and other uglier areas, it's just that it didn't try too much. Just look at that cancer-inducing shit Alexa mall, that's a disgrace for a city center of arguably Europe's most important capital. Leipziger Platz also comes to mind when talking about mediocre architecture, especially when one compares it with the prewar square. It's also surprising to me that Berlin didn't grow as fast as everyone thought it will just after the reunification, there is still a long way to go to reach the prewar population of 5 million.


I do have to agree. I love Berlin. I have been in love with Berlin for years and still am, but I'm finding that what I love about Berlin is what it already had and I am overwhelmingly unimpressed by the new stuff that is being built in Berlin these days. Each new development and building fails to impress. They are all a bunch of ugly grey shoeboxes! What the heck?? Rarely is anything built these days in Berlin that qualifies worthy of the world capital status I feel Berlin should have. One after the next, boxy grey building. Where are the prestige projects? The world class stunning architecture? Outside of the Stadtschloss project (which I am excited about) what visually pleasing world class project is being built? Zero hno:


----------



## Darryl

...and stop with the shopping malls already! lol Enough is enough.


----------



## erbse

Darryl said:


> I am overwhelmingly unimpressed by the new stuff that is being built in Berlin these days. Each new development and building fails to impress. They are all a bunch of ugly grey shoeboxes!


For many important central areas where politicians like building director Regula Lüscher have a say, like around Central Station, Leipziger Platz, Media-Spree, Alexanderplatz etc.; that sadly is the truth in recent years.

Actually there's a contrasting civic-driven development of larger scale that deserves even more global attention. It's a contemporary revival style that evolved in Berlin and calmly develops urban quarters of great quality and harmony. A recipe for sustainable urbanism around the world.
That's currently more important to war- and division-riddled Berlin, rather than spectacular towers etc. It first needs to become a "real city" again, closing all the brownfields and growing together what has been brutally divided before.

Check it here:

*Germany's Neotraditional Architecture Movement/The Berlin Style* 

As well as:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672051


Small selection of "Berlin Style" filling in all the wounds and gaps of the cityscape...

It more or less started with the 1997 Hotel Adlon by Patzschke architects, close to Brandenburg Gate:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hotel_Adlon_Kempinski_-_Berlin.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin,_Germany_(April_2016)_-_097.JPG

What followed:

Eisenzahn 1









Others, connecting classical and early modern, a specific combination that just belongs to Berlin








































































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2004897


Remember, Berlin can by no means currently be measured by Paris or London standards. It's a totally different story.


----------



## Suburbanist

This neo-Berlin style is already going out of fashion on new projects unveiled in the last 2 or 3 years (not the ones being built, close to completion or completed, but the ones just being started).

I see a welcome shift toward big bad-ass glass panels (instead of tiny window panels), triangular shapes, and less faux brickworks.


----------



## erbse

^ You're as wrong as ever. 

If anything, we've seen more horrid Lüscher-ized standard boxes wrapped in styropore, but not fewer Berlin Style designs. Luckily.


----------



## maxxe

Deleted


----------



## maxxe

*Coppi-Park* | Lichtenberg | Pro


*Projects Facts*

The Dutch investor bought a 34.194 sqm big property near the Frankfurter Allee in Lichtenberg and plans to build a new business park for up to 5000 workers. 
A first draft by Marc Kocher Architekten was already presented to the district government.

- Investor: Harry Van Caem
- Architects: Marc Kocher Architekten
- Usage: Up To 5000 Workplaces
- Floor Space: 110.900 sqm


*Renderings*


















(C)Marc Kocher Architekten​


----------



## Tiaren

Turgeman said:


> ^^
> As German-speaking capital cities go, Berlin is not as beautiful as Vienna or as picturesque as Bern, that's for sure ! :grouphug:


While Berlin in general certainly isn't as beautiful as Vienna or Bern, it's however unfair to base that assessment off of some images that show one of the worst areas of the city. Alexanderplatz is as ugly as it going to get in Berlin.
The city also has its very beautiful places that compare well with other beautiful European capitals. Once Unter den Linden boulevard, the Palace and Museum Island are finished, you'll find there one of the grandest and most beautiful areas in any European capital. Until then lemme recommend this thread to you:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666030



Suburbanist said:


> This neo-Berlin style is already going out of fashion on new projects unveiled in the last 2 or 3 years (not the ones being built, close to completion or completed, but the ones just being started).


You'll never get enough of spouting rubbish and getting again and again proven wrong, do you? hno:


----------



## maxxe

*High West* | Charlottenburg | U/C
*
Webcam Update*

Original Post

Webcam 1

Webcam 2

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Arno Bonanni Architekten
*

Recent Webcam Pictures*









Webcam Link









Webcam Link​


----------



## Turgeman

Tiaren said:


> While Berlin in general certainly isn't as beautiful as Vienna or Bern, it's however unfair to base that assessment off of some images that show one of the worst areas of the city. Alexanderplatz is as ugly as it going to get in Berlin.
> The city also has its very beautiful places that compare well with other beautiful European capitals. Once Unter den Linden boulevard, the Palace and Museum Island are finished, you'll find there one of the grandest and most beautiful areas in any European capital. Until then lemme recommend this thread to you:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666030


Thank you. You are certainly not wrong. However, what was or is the purpose of posting photos of Alexanderplatz and its surroundings as if they were showcasing the best (as opposed to the worst) of the city? Some areas of central Berlin give urban planning and modern architecture a really bad name, and that can't be blamed on the Second World War and Communism any more. Of course, it is always useful to show what went wrong, how it went wrong and where it went wrong; and also, to inform the people which places they better avoid! 
I know Berlin; I can only hope that they will listen to Hans Stimmann one day!


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | Pro


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Barkow Leibinger Architekten
- Developer: SGI Kynaststraße GmbH
- Usage: Start Up Offices
- Floor Space: 47.300 sqm
- Start of Construction: April 2018


*Renderings*




































(C)Barkow Leibingee Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Bundesallee* | Wilmersdorf | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: SSN Group
- Architects: Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten
- Usage: Office, 73 Apartments, Retail
- Floor Space: 21.400 sqm Office
- Investment: 100 Mio €
- Schedule: 2017 - 2020


*Renderings*




































(C)Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier gehts langsam aber sicher in die Vertikale.
> 
> Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | Pro​


Regular building but love the glass. Hope it's as shiny as in the renders and not dull and bland.


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | Pro


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*









My picture​


----------



## maxxe

Deleted


----------



## maxxe

Deleted


----------



## maxxe

*Coppi-Park* | Lichtenberg | Pro

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(C)Marc Kocher Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

That's the property in the moment. That project would be a massive improvement for the area.




































Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The building is almost down.



























Pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Meininger Hotel / Spree Office* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Pictures*

The Meininger Hotel opened already and the office building is rising.


















(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Office* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Pictures* 

The second part of the building is getting darker window frames and a different facade material.


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | T/O
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Picture*

The scaffolding is falling and reveals the building underneath.



























Picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Gloriapalast Kurfürstendamm 13-15* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Update*


Developers Website

More Renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Picture*









Picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Schlossstraße 92* | Steglitz | Pro


Investor/Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: ?
- Developer: D&R Invest
- Usage: 12 Apartments, 1 Retail Unit
- Floor Space: ca. 1000 sqm Residential, 1150 sqm Retail
- Schedule: Feb 2018 - 2019


*Rendering*









(C)D&R Invest


*Recent Pictures*


















(C)D&R Invest, Link​


----------



## PortoNuts

Definitely an improvement.


----------



## maxxe

*Weitblick 68* | Charlottenburg - Wilmersorf | Pro
*Pandion - The Haus* | Charlottenburg - Wilmersorf | Demo

*New Project Name, Renderings and Website*


Project Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(C) Axthelm Rolvien Architekten / Pandion


*New Renderings and Website*

The project is now called The Haus by Pandion AG.
There is a new website with some new infos and a lot of new renderings.

More renderings on the website.



























(C)Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*

The demolition of the old building was finished recently.
You can see the construction side of The Westlight in the background of the second picture. (Also to be seen in the rendering)


















Pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## erbse

^ I honestly hate such gimmicky, attention-whoring, useless "architecture"! 

The former sleek building on that site was at least somewhat elegant, timeless and unobtrusive:









https://abload.de/img/img_1723copyv8jknvzpgd.jpg


----------



## maxxe

*ELEMENTS - Michaelkirchstraße 22/23 | Kreuzberg | Pro*

*New Design*


old design and facts


*Old Design*









(c)Gnädinger Architekten


*Old Design 2*









(c)J. Mayer. H. Architekten


*New Project Facts*

- Investor: Development Partner AG
- Architects: J. Mayer H. Architects
- Usage: Office, Retail
- Floor Space: 20.000 sqm
- Investment: 150 Mio €
- Schedule: 2019 - 2021


*New Renderings*



























(C)Development Partner AG / J. Mayer. H. Architekten​


----------



## erbse

^ Not sure what to think of that. First feeling is: the earlier plan for brick facades seemed much more comforting and pleasant!

J. Mayer H is a renowned and talented architect, but his works are much better when built solitary with green space around. They are too cold and technoid for urban ensembles in blockrand.









http://gnaedinger-architekten.de/filter/GNÄA/Elements


----------



## wakka12

PortoNuts said:


> The amount of available land in Berlin never fails to amaze me.


It was a giant city mostly reduced to rubble just 7 decades ago so Im not surprised

And the brick does look better imo but I like the updated design too, quite nice and sleek.


----------



## FabriFlorence

maxxe said:


> *Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | Pro
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> more infos and renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> *The permission to build this tower was finally granted yesterday!
> * so the construction surely starts within the next weeks.
> 
> Link in german
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (C)Bewocon Consult​


At the end the first true skyscraper of Berlin! :cheers:


----------



## ELH

FabriFlorence said:


> At the end the first true skyscraper of Berlin! :cheers:


Not according to the height definitions of the SSC. Still not!


----------



## erbse

As far as I remember, CTBUH defines everything 150m+ as "skyscraper". 

But Estrel Tower (170m+) might be finished earlier, even though it has some issues currently.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*




































Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Webcam Picture*

Massive scaffolding is built up for the top floors.









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Wilmersdorfer Straße* | Wilmersdorf | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Christoph Langhof
- Developer: Züblin AG
- Usage: Office, Retail
- Floor Space: ca. 18.000 m²


*Renderings*

This is a preliminary draft by Christoph Langhof.
It is not clear how the chances are that this one will be realized.
But it would be an impressive improvement for that area.



























(C)Christoph Langhof​


----------



## erbse

*Max & Moritz | Upside Berlin*

*Upside Berlin* (aka "Max & Moritz") | Friedrichshain | 95m + 85m | U/C

*Update*

Website

more infos and renderings

Berlin thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669876&page=24


*Renders*
more here































































Source: http://xoio.de/max-und-moritz-berlin-wohnquartier/
©Tobias Nöfer Architekten


End of February update:



dubaibobby said:


> von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | U/C

*Webcam Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Picture*

The first floor is under construction.









Link​


----------



## goschio

Max und Mortiz towers are really top quality. Probably the best project currently uc in Berlin.

And every quality tower improves the acceptance of even taller towers. There is still hope.


----------



## maxxe

*Panoramastraße* | Mitte | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Investa Real Estate
- Architect: Christoph Langhof
- Usage: Office, Retail, Apartments
- Floor Space: ca. 50.000 sqm


*Renderings*

This is also a preliminary draft by Langhof so its not clear how the chances are that this one will be build.




































(C)Christoph Langhof​


----------



## Ultros

Hopefully most of these aren't built. Pretty sure the materials used in all of these projects combined could be put to better use.


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | Pro


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Picture*

There is now a big crane on the site. In the background there is the construction site of the Upside Berlin project.









Picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Panoramastraße* | Mitte | Pro
> 
> ​


Looks good. Hopefully it can get built.


----------



## maxxe

^^
It probably won't.
The zoning law allows the typical Berliner Traufhöhe of 22.5m .. about 6 floors.
But it is a good draft by Langhof who has great visions for Berlin.
Sadly most of these are just visions.


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update (von der S Bahn aus)
> 
> Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Neubau zur Invalidenstr. hin
> 
> Von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meine


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | Refurbishment


Proprietors Website


Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz is a centrally located, historic office building rising 17 stories on Berlin’s famed Alexanderplatz. Last refurbished 20 years ago, the building is slated for a comprehensive refurbishment and repositioning in 2017 to become modern, attractive workspace for the city’s industry leaders.

[...] A prime example of German socialist architecture, the building was refurbished in 1996 and named a historic monument in 2015. Under Tishman Speyer ownership and management, the building will undergo a transformative repositioning, including the potential additions of conference or showroom space and a new tenant roof terrace.[...]
Tishman Speyer


*Projects Facts*

- Proprietor: Tishman Speyer
- Built: 1973
- Floor Space: 27.500 sqm
- Floors: 17

New Building

- Developer: GEG Group
- Architects: gmp Architekten
- Floors: 6
- Completion: 2021


*Current Look*

The building was named an historic monument in 2015 so there wont be major changes on the exterior of the building. But maybe they are going to brush up that shabby cladding a bit.









(C)Tishman Speyer


*Renderings*





































(c)gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*High Park* | Mitte | T/O

*Update
*

Original Post

Official Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | Pro 

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Picture*









Picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Picture*

The last of the 11 floors is under construction. Facade works should start soon.









Pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*B&B Hotel Kaiserdamm* | Charlottenburg | U/C


*Projects Facts*

- Architects: KULAS Architekten PartGmbB, Kleihues+Kleihues
- Developer: B&B Invest Lux S.à r.l.
- Usage: B&B Hotel 


*Rendering*









(C)KULAS Architekten PartGmbB, Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures*

Better than expected ....



























Pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Joachim-Friedrich-Straße 10A* | Charlottenburg | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Fact*

- Architects: Kleihues + Kleihues Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
TorgeGaaWerckerARCHITEKTEN
- Developer: Kupfer Vermögensverwaltung GmbH
- Usage: 14 Apartments, Office, Retail


*Rendering*









(C)Kleihues + Kleihues Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









Picture by MarioS​


----------



## PortoNuts

> *With vacancy rates almost non-existent, Berlin has surpassed Frankfurt as the country’s hottest market. Last year, investors spent more on commercial real estate in the city than anywhere else in Germany, overtaking the financial center of Frankfurt.*
> 
> The amount of money invested in Berlin offices and other commercial properties climbed 46 percent to almost 8 billion euros last year, according to data compiled by BNP Paribas Real Estate.
> 
> “For us, Berlin is Germany’s most attractive property market,” said Massimo Massih, a managing partner at Caleus. “We see the positive trend continuing,” thanks to the city’s vibrant tech and startup scene.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...beats-frankfurt-brexit-boon-for-office-buyers


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Meine


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn

*
Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Meine


----------



## wakka12

That area looks so sterile .. :/
Very poor design imo


----------



## maxxe

Yes it does but the whole area is a huge construction site right now. Almost no plot is finished.
When the East Side Mall and the Entertainment District are finished more people will find its way to this area and a lot more shops, restaurants, bars and so on will be opened. Furthermore there are not a lot of apartments finished ... Upside Berlin just broke the street level and the other big plot for apartments is still blocked because of the other construction sites.


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## wakka12

maxxe said:


> Yes it does but the whole area is a huge construction site right now. Almost no plot is finished.
> When the East Side Mall and the Entertainment District are finished more people will find its way to this area and a lot more shops, restaurants, bars and so on will be opened. Furthermore there are not a lot of apartments finished ... Upside Berlin just broke the street level and the other big plot for apartments is still blocked because of the other construction sites.


Yeh, I get you. Im sure itll be lively, Im not saying that. I meant more so that the building designs, some of them at least, are jsut really bland.








Those two in the middle..wow..this is modern architecutre in 2018? Many post war designs from the 60's have more character and design merit than those buildings, and that is NOT a compliment to post war architecture lol. I just dont understand how architects could propose such a poor design, absolutely no imagination whatsoever.Just some balconies or a variation in building shape or some colour/material chnage would make it less unsightly . At least that white building in the distance tried to be imaginative, but its still just pretty ugly tbh and unharmonious looking

The arena looks cool though!


----------



## erbse

^ Those rather bland buildings at the centre-right are there for some years already I think.

I agree the MediaSpree area seems largely unimaginative. The only hope here are projects like Max&Moritz (Upside Berlin) by Nöfer and the Entertainment District at night, which might be filled by the party crowd that usually cramps Warschauer Strasse. It might get ugly soon there as well, though... (drunkards, public fights, broken glass, etc...)


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Mal ein paar Eindrücke von heute.
> 
> Blick auf die Baustelle vom Eingang der MB Arena gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rechts auf dem Aushang ist der Lageplan inklusive Radius der Drehturmkräne zu sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


----------



## erbse

*Rosengärten (Patzschke Architekten) in Berlin-Wilmersdorf*

Finished for a while, but not shown in depth here before afaik. 
Great mix of retro-modern and neoclassical imho:

*Berlin-Wilmersdorf | Rosengärten* _(="Rose Gardens")_

Architect: Patzschke Architekten
Built: 2013
Address: Württembergische Strasse 44-48
Investor: Bauwert GmbH, Berlin / CityConcept

Photos from the Patzschke website:














































Current photos by SSC user dubaibobby:












































From the Wilmersdorf thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147177077#post147177077


----------



## erbse

.......


----------



## maxxe

*Eisenzahn1 *| Wilmersdorf | Finished

*Update*


Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Einfach weils so schön ist nochmal aktuelle Impressionen vom nun fertiggestellten Eisenzahn 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Palais Holler* | Charlottenburg | Finished

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Palais Holler :bow::drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## wakka12

Two really nice projects! Especially the second one


----------



## maxxe

*Cult'otel Nollendorfplatz* | Tempelhof | 10 fl | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Sypereck Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*City West - Kurfürstendamm* by dubaibobby




dubaibobby said:


> Sicher eine der schönsten Perspektiven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meins


----------



## maxxe

*Das Gotland* | Pankow | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Gnädinger Architekten


*Recent Picture*









Picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## wakka12

That curved brick corner is just lovely.:cheers:


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Picture*

Preparatory work on the plot started with the removal of the old fountain.









Picture by Johannes007​


----------



## maxxe

*Grüntaler Straße *| Mitte | Prep

*Update*


Developer Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Agromex GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*B.Loved *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)Pro Urban AG


*Recent Pictures*


















(C)picture by Signalgrau​


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> *Das Gotland* | Pankow | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> More infos and renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (C)Gnädinger Architekten
> 
> 
> *Recent Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


Wow, this is right around the corner from my brother's apartment. Almost sold out already and some of the condos are over a million dollars!


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Picture*









Link​


----------



## erbse

^ Dislike this horribly stupid demolition of a postmodern gem! hno:


----------



## maxxe

Yup ... pretty sad to see that landmark beeing torn down. hno:


----------



## maxxe

*Mommsenstrasse No. 15 *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Patzschke Planungsgesellschaft mbH
- Developer: Interprojekt Gruppe Deutschland
- Investor: IPM Interprojekt Mommsenstrasse GmbH & Co. KG
- Usage: Apartments
- Living Space: 3.500 sqm


*Renderings*


















(C)Patzschke Planungsgesellschaft mbH


*Recent Picture*

This beautiful project is almost finished. Again great work by Patzschke.









Picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*
a lot more on the website









(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























(c)Pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Mulberry Yards* | Charlottenburg | Pro

*Update*


Official Website

More infos


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by MarioS​


----------



## erbse

^ That name! :nuts:

Nice looking projects though, esp. those by Patzschke! I just wish they'd be more consequent in classical design though, not with those stripped-down, super-clean, ornament-less almost modernist white facades.


----------



## PortoNuts

This last batch has excellent projects.


----------



## maxxe

*Maybachufer 36-38* | Neukölln | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Cross Jeanswear GmbH
- Developer: Jones Lang LaSalle SE
- Architects: Patzschke Schwebel Planungs GmbH
- Usage: Apartments, Retail
- Floor Space: 11.200 sqm


*Rendering*









(C)Patzschke Schwebel Planungs GmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by guruz​


----------



## maxxe

*Meininger Hotel* | MediaSpree | Finished

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Pictures*

Some pictures of the finished Meininger Hotel by the architects.




































Link​


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*


















Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | Prep

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | Pro

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam

*
Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures*

The last floor is under construction.









Picture by BerlinerBauleiter









Webcam Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Gutenbergstraße 13* | Charlottenberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Rothweiler + Färber Architekten

*
Recent Pictures*


















(C)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Charlottenburg* | Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Cannon & Cannon, Caroline Stahl


*Recent Picture*




































My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | Prep

*Update*

Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate

*Recent Picture*









(c)picture by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Agromex - Fanny-Zobel-Straße* | Treptow | Prep

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*
Rendering*









(c)Pysall Architekten


*
Recent Picture*

The permission to build it was given and the start of construction will be soon. There are already some preparatory works to be seen on the plot.









picture by guruz​


----------



## maxxe

*Steglitzer Kreisel Revitalization* | Steglitz | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Current look*









(c)Sergej Glanze


*Rendering*









(c)CG-Gruppe


*Update*

A 150m high mobile crane is now working on the plot. The construction has now officialy started.



AAPMBerlin said:


> ...schon seit dem 19.4.:


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*
Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin

*
Recent Pictures*



























picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

...


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 35* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Winking Froh Architekten


*Recent Picture*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pictures*

Cladding work started recently. Slats are beeing installed all around the building ... going to be quite an interesting look.









(c)my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*

The construction broke street level.


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## erbse

Too bad a great portion of the MediaSpree area is a collection of atrocities, but those last shown projects are some kind of relief.


----------



## maxxe

Yup, Upside Berlin is going to be a highlight in the MediaSpree with its classical look, but i also like the cladding of the Spreeturm ... looks promising in the renders.


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Some new interesting perspectives created by this building. From S Zoologischer Garten.



dubaibobby said:


> Interessante neue Perspektive vom Bhf. Zoo aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Picture*

Final height reached ... cladding should start soon.



dubaibobby said:


> Von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | T/O
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Picture*









picture by blncty1903​


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | Pro

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam

*
Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> [..]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West* and *Zoofenster* by dubaibobby




dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Palais KolleBelle* | Prenzlauer Berg | Finished


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architect: Marc Kocher Architekten
- Builder: econcept Immobilien und Projektentwicklung KG
- Usage: Apartments
- Finished: 2009
- Investment: 15,8 Mio €


*Rendering*









(c)Marc Kocher Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

This beautiful project was finished in 2009. A true beauty imo.



dubaibobby said:


> [..]
> Um die Ecke in der Belforter Straße steht dieser schnieke Neubau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir (gemeinfrei)


----------



## maxxe

*S Warschauer Straße Rebuild* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Deutsche Bahn AG

*
Recent Picture*

Cladding starts with the mounting of the first copper plates that make up the exterior material. Its going to be interesting how the copper ages with the time and gets its patina.









my picture









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by Bing​


----------



## maxxe

*Brain Box Berlin - Adlershof* | Köpenick | Pro


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Architect: Müller Reimann Architekten
- Developer: Profi Partner AG, Albrecht Projektentwicklungs GmbH
- Usage: Office
- Floor Space: 27.300 sqm
- Schedule: 2018 - 2020


*Renderings*













































(c)Profi Partner AG, Albrecht Projektentwicklungs GmbH​


----------



## maxxe

*Bachstraße/Wegelystraße* | Tiergarten | U/C

*Update*


more information


*Rendering*









(c)HGHI Holding GmbH

*
Recent Picture*









(c)picture by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Aktuelle Impressionen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## dubaibobby

Impressions of the Humboldtforum and some of the new buildings under construction at Schinkelplatz right next to it.






























































Pics/dubaibobby


----------



## dubaibobby

from yesterday





















































pics by me


----------



## Turgeman

^^
"PREUSSEN GOES EUROPE", indeed...


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch auf der Cuvry Brache gehts endlich los (auch wenn der Hauptmieter Zalondo erst kürzlich abgesprungen ist). Ich mag ja Backstein sehr gern und habe die ersten Jahre in Berlin am Engeldamm selbst in einem Backsteinhaus gelebt. Ein Bekannter aus NY meinte letztens, nachdem ich ihm zeigte was dort entsteht, - "das sieht aus wie zwei umgestürzte Hochhäuser."
> 
> https://das-projekt-berlin.de/projekt/cuv/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Pandion Wall 18 *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(c)Höhne Architekten


*Recent Picture*









pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Lützow Carré* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)DIBAG Industriebau AG


*Recent pics*



dubaibobby said:


> Lützow Carre
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Havelperle* | Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Project Immobilien


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by Baecker​


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 35* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Winking Froh Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*High West* | Charlottenburg | U/C
*
Update*

Original Post

Webcam 1

Webcam 2

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Arno Bonanni Architekten
*

Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Gestern vom Funkturm aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

Great updates. Thank you.


----------



## maxxe

*Wohnen im Brunnenviertel* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)gbp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bei den North of Mitte Apartments in der Brunnenstr. 123 - 125 fallen erste Gerüste. Etwas mehr Gestaltungswille wäre schön gewesen, dennoch kann sich das Ergebnis in dieser Lage mE sehen lassen und städtebaulich ist es zweifellos ein Gewinn. Ich hoffe ins EG kommt auch wieder ein Supermarkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Invalidenstraße 1* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Betropolis Real Estate GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Baufortschritt Invalidenstr. 1. Das könnte wieder (sobald das ehem. Kaufhaus Jandorf gegenüber fertig ist) eine richtig urbane, städtische Ecke werden. Schade nur, dass der Neubau nicht einen Tick höher wird. Ich hätte mir hier sehr gut ein sich nach oben hin verjüngendes, retrofuturistisches Türmchen aus Stein und Glas mit etwa 5 - 8 Etagen mehr vorstellen können, die Aussicht aus den oberen Etagen wäre sicher der Oberknaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Picture*

The demolition and the foundation were completed and the first crane was installed. 









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Streu43* | Pankow | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)Marc Kocher Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*May & Nielsen* | Weißensee | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: BUWOG Bauträger GmbH
- Architects: Kai Hansen Architekten GmbH
- Usage: 67 Apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)BUWOG Bauträger GmbH

*
Recent Pictures*


















(c)BUWOG Bauträger GmbH​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C

*Video Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Video Update*

A video by ULMA with some nice drone shots from the construction site. Some weeks old but still impressive.


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Picture*

Final height reached ... cladding should start soon.



dubaibobby said:


> Vielleicht wartet man auf erste Fassadenteile? Das Dach wird künftig übrigens öffentlich zugänglich sein.:carrot::grass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Gazprom Germania* | Kreuzberg | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)BERND ALBERS Gesellschaft von Architekten


*Recent Picture*

An incredible picture by Pixelfinder Berlin, Flickr.

Stresemannquartier by Pixelfinder Berlin, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | Pro

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Model*









(c)FREO Group


*Renderings Leaked*

In the recent session of the city construction college (don't know if it is the right term:nuts this project was a main topic. In addition, a rendering and a model of the draft by Bjarke Ingels were leaked on Twitter.


















Link​


----------



## Tiaren

Lol, no way this will be build! O: That isn't just a simple box but actually has some interesting playfulness to it. In Berlin they only build boring Lüscher-boxes nowadays.


----------



## maxxe

*EmMI LuebesKind-Haus* | Mitte | Prep


Builder Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: EmMi LuebesKind Foundation
- Architects: Brenner Krohm Architekten PartGmbH
- Specialist Planning: IDP Ingenieurgesellschaft Berlin
- Usage: Office, Apartments


*Rendering*









(c)Brenner Krohm Architekten PartGmbH


*Recent Pictures*

March 2018.


















(c)EmMi LuebesKind Stiftung​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* Residential Highrise | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*













































Pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Picture*









pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | U/C

*Webcam Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Picture*

The third floor is under construction.









Link​


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)UNStudio B.V.
> 
> *
> Recent Pictures*


It looks futuristic and kinda cool in the rendering, but absolutely awful in reality.
That whole area is an absolute desaster. Thank God it's far away from the city center.


----------



## maxxe

We should wait until it's finished to judge it. 
But you are right ... until now it looks not even close to the renderings. The panels in the middle already look bleached out, but i think it is not the final layer of facade at that point.
Far away? This is a 5 minute train ride to Alexanderplatz


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Charlottenburg* | Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Cannon & Cannon, Caroline Stahl


*Recent Picture*









My picture​


----------



## PortoNuts

Berlin is at its best in these medium-sized residential developments.


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent pictures*













































(c)pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG-Headquarter* | EuropaCity | Finished

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*
Recent Pictures*













































(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C


Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Quartier Heidestrasse GmbH
- Developer: taurecon Real Estate Consulting
- Architects: robertneun Architekten GmbH
- Usage: Retail, Office, Apartments
- Floor Space:
6.000 sqm Retail
12.000 sqm Office
18.000 sqm Apartments
- Completion: 2021


*Renderings*



























(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | Pro

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Schultheiss Quartier* | Moabit | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler


*Recent Pictures*













































(c)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | U/C


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Berlin Stadthafenquartier BF11/12 Projekt GmbH
- Developer: Hamburg Team Gesellschaft für Projektentwicklung GmbH
- Architects:
Max Dudler Architekten
Lorenzen Architekten
Bieling Architekten
- Usage: Apartments, Retail
- Floor Space: 26.000 sqm


*Renderings*


















(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Wasserstadt Mitte* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Kaubi CAB


*Recent Pictures*













































My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*High Park* | Mitte | T/O

*Update
*

Original Post

Official Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Der Schriftzug über dem Haupteingang ist schick.
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Carré Voltaire K136* | Tempelhof | T/O

*Update*


Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner Stadtarchitektur


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Urbane Mitte *| Mitte/Kreuzberg | Pro


Official Website

Architects Website


Back in 2015 Ortner & Ortner won a competition for the urban development of a 31.500m² big plot at the Gleispark in Mitte.
This is what the winning draft looked like. (Not the final exterior)
There is now an official website for this plot with a lot of new informations and a lot of new, fresh renderings.
The planning goes into the next phase.









(c)Ortner & Ortner Baukunst


*Project Facts*

- Developer: COPRO Projektentwicklung GmbH
- Architects: Ortner & Ortner Baukunst Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
- Usage: Office, Hotel, Retail, Restaurants, ...
- Floor Space: 119.000m²
- Heights: 2x 90m, 65m, 62m, 52m, 49m, 25m
- Planned Completion: 2025


*Renderings*

These are still not the final exterior design, just the urban concept.













































(c)Ortner & Ortner Baukunst​


----------



## maxxe

*Charlie Living* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)GRAFT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier frische Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Agromex - Fanny-Zobel-Straße* | Treptow | Prep

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*
Rendering*









(c)Pysall Architekten


*
Recent Picture*

Some works are to be seen.



dubaibobby said:


> Es geht los.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meins


----------



## maxxe

*Haus Stresemann* | Kreuzberg | T/O


Official Website

Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Wohnbau GmbH
- Developer: Kondor Wessels Wohnen Berlin GmbH
- Usage: 97 Apartments, 5 Retail Units
- Planned Completion: 1st Quarter 2019

*Renderings*



























(c)Wohnbau Gmbh


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Yours.Berlin *| Kreuzberg | Finished


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Strategis AG
- Architects: Noefer Architekten
- Usage: 161 Apartments


*Renderings*




































(c)Noefer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Bundeswehrverband Stresemannstraße* | Kreuzberg | T/O


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Deutsche Bundeswehr Verband e.V.
- Developer: Metronom Development GmbH & Co.KG
- Architects: Noefer Architekten
- Usage: Office
- Floor Space: 5.200 sqm
- Completion: 4th Quarter 2018


*Rendering*









(c)Noefer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Pulse Berlin* | Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Infos And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Pulse.Berlin


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*































































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*TAZ Headquarter* | Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)E2A Piet Eckert, Wim Eckert Architekten

*
Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Gazprom Germania* | Kreuzberg | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)BERND ALBERS Gesellschaft von Architekten


*Recent Picture*




































my pictures​


----------



## Turgeman

maxxe said:


> *Gazprom Germania* | Kreuzberg | Finished
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Original Post
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)BERND ALBERS Gesellschaft von Architekten
> 
> 
> *Recent Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

No need to quote the whole post above.


----------



## maxxe

*Trion* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)léonwohlhage Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier nach einem Jahr mal wieder ein Update. Besonders weit ist man in einem Jahr nicht gekommen.
> 
> Von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*S Warschauer Straße Rebuild* | Friedrichshain | U/C

* Webcam Update*


Webcam

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Deutsche Bahn AG

*
Recent Picture*

Mounting of the copper plates continues.









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | Pro

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Model*









(c)FREO Group


*News*









(c)Bjarke Ingels



kanye said:


> East Side Tower Plans Presented to Berlin Senate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlin, Germany – 23 May 2018
> 
> In the new precinct around the Mercedes-Benz Arena in Berlin, a high-rise is set to begin construction. The office tower, which is planned to rise next to the East Side Mall, will stand 140 meters once completed. The plans for the project, known as East Side Tower, were presented to the Berlin Senate on May 21.
> 
> The new building is to become one of the tallest towers in the city, taller than the 118-meter Zoofenster and the 119-meter Upper West, both in Kurfürstendamm. The façade features several stair-like slits that are often seen in towers designed by Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG). These openings in the façade feature small green terraces. In addition to around 50,000 square meters of office space, there will also be space for cafés and restaurants as well as a publicly-accessible roof terrace.
> 
> The cost of the project is estimated at €400 million (US$468 million), and construction is set to complete in 2021. The client for the project is OVG Real Estate, one of the largest developers in the Netherlands. No tenants have yet been announced.
> 
> The buildings committee of the Berlin Senate, where the skyscraper design was presented, consists of a panel of experts, with Senate building director Regula Lüscher advising on architectural issues. The panel said that it is inclined to approve the planned high-rise.
> 
> Although the committee was pleased with the fact that the roof will be open to the public, many members thought that the façade was still too smooth. Others requested more green features, to fit into the context of the neighborhood.
> 
> For more on this story, go to Berliner Kurier.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ctbuh.org/GlobalNews/getArticle.php?id=6083#!
Click to expand...


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Picture*

A slightly different visu is to be seen on the plot. 
Around the area there is now a fence and preparatory works started.









Picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*B.Loved *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Webcam Update*


Developers Website

Webcam

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)Pro Urban AG


*Recent Picture*









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*New Renderings*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*New Renderings*

The architects website got an update and now there are some new renderings to be seen. 













































(c)Gewers & Pudewill​


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Once again great updates, Maxxe. I (and I'm sure many others) really appreciate all the work you put in this thread. :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

^^ Thanks! I'm just sharing informations and photos 

I recently made an overview of Berlins tallest buildings under construction or in planning that are likely to start in the next 2 years.
For Berlin conditions there are a lot of buildings under construction right now that are +50m.


----------



## Turgeman

maxxe said:


> No need to quote the whole post above.


----------



## maxxe

*F10 Gebauer Höfe* | Charlottenburg | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Thomas Hillig Architekten GmbH
- Developer: GSG Gewerbesiedlungs-Gesellschaft mbH
- Floor Space: 2000 sqm


*Renderings*


















(c)Thomas Hillig Architekten GmbH​


----------



## wakka12

Is 'charlottenburg' a wealthy area or something? Seems to have a lot of nice projects in high concentration


----------



## maxxe

Indeed ... it might be the wealthiest in Berlin. At leat on the wealthiest for sure.


----------



## AAPMBerlin

maxxe said:


> *Axel Springer Media Campus* | Berlin-Kreuzberg | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> Webcam
> 
> 
> (...)​




Sorry Maxxe, but the Axel Springer Campus is located in Mitte. Rudi-Dutschke-Straße is the border.

​


----------



## maxxe

^^
Ok thanks, i'll fix that.


----------



## maxxe

*Euref Campus 21-22* | Tempelhof | T/O


Builder Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: EUREF AG
- Developer: WOLFF & MÜLLERWOLFF & MÜLLER Holding GmbH & Co KG
- Architects: ?
- Usage: Office
- Floor Space: 12.000m²
- Investment: 29,0 Mio €


*Rendering*


















(c)EUREF AG


*Recent Pictures*



Kleist D said:


> ... hätte sicherlich einen eigenen Projektstrang verdient.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Campus 21-22*_  schält sich aus der Rüstung.
> 
> 
> Lageplan der einzelnen Gebäude
> 
> 
> Neubau Euref Gelände by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Neubau Euref Gelände by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Neubau Euref Gelände by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Neubau Euref Gelände by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Neubau Euref Gelände by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Neubau Euref Gelände by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Neubau Euref Gelände by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr
> 
> [...]


----------



## maxxe

*NEO *| Charlottenburg | Pro


Developers Webiste


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Becken Development GmbH
- Architects: Nöfer Architekten
- Usage: Office
- Floor Space: 8.000m²
- Planned Completion: 2021


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten​


----------



## LtBk

Slightly off-topic, but where are the major job centers in Berlin?


----------



## maxxe

Here is the list of all 12 Berlin district jobcenters.


----------



## LtBk

What I meant is areas where lot of jobs are located like a CBD.


----------



## maxxe

^^ Oh ... ok. I think other guys can answer you that question better, i don't even know what CBD means. 
CBD is short for Cannbidiol, isn't it? :nuts:


----------



## LtBk

CBD stands for Central business district:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_business_district


----------



## Turgeman

^^
Your answers are here: https://www.ihk-berlin.de/English/en


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *NEO *| Charlottenburg | Pro
> 
> 
> Developers Webiste
> 
> 
> *Project Facts*
> 
> - Developer: Becken Development GmbH
> - Architects: Nöfer Architekten
> - Usage: Office
> - Floor Space: 8.000m²
> - Planned Completion: 2021
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Nöfer Architekten​


Pure class and elegance as always.  The perfect marriage of modern and classical beauty.
Tobias Nöfer to me is Berlin's by far most capable architect. He should be able to build many, _many_ more and bigger projects throughout the city.


----------



## AAPMBerlin

LtBk said:


> CBD stands for Central business district:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_business_district


See here: 
http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/planen/fnp/pix/fnp/fnp_ak_nov_2017.pdf

CBD are in the map:
- Sonderbaufläche Hauptstadtfunktion (H) --> Government
- Gemischte Baufläche, M1 --> Business area with high density
- Gemischte Baufläche, M2 --> Business area with low density


----------



## maxxe

*Wolkenhain Wolke Sieben* | Hellersdorf | Finished


Builder Website


The Wolkenhain Wolke Sieben is an observation tower on top of the Kienberg 'mountain' in Hellersdorf, an outer district of Berlin.
The Wolkenhain is located 12km away from Berlins famous TV tower with a height of 120m above sea level.
It was built for the big international garden exhibition "IGA" last year.


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Grün Berlin GmbH
- Architects: geskes.hack Landschaftsarchitekten, Kolb Ripke Architekten
- Usage: Observation Tower
- Height: 120m above sea level
- Finished: 2017


*Recent Pictures*































































my pictures






Link​


----------



## ILTarantino

Horrific blocks in that area. It looks like somewhere in the former USSR


----------



## TM_Germany

^^that's not very far from the truth...


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | Demo

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*

Demolition started.


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*High Park* | Mitte | T/O

*Update
*

Original Post

Official Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Fernwirkung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Spree Office* | MediaSpree | Finished

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Pictures*

The Spree Office next to the already opened Meininger Hotel has topped out.


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Office* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


ORIGINAL POST


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Pictures* 

The facade works are almost done and the scaffolding is falling.



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*GLINT *| Mitte | App


Official Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: von Bothmer Architekten
- Developer: COPRO Projektentwicklung GmbH
- Originally Build: Between 1873 1886
- Usage: 72 Apartments, 5 Retail Units


*Renderings*



























(c)COPRO Projektentwicklung GmbH / von Bothmer Architekten


*Recent Picture*

This one is from 9th january.









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## towerpower123

For Gloriapalast Kurfürstendamm 13-15, I can't decide whether the old one or the new one is better. They both look great in their own way, especially with high quality cladding.


----------



## maxxe

I liked the old draft better. The new one is ok as well ... quite classy with a good quality materiality but the old one was more diverse in its overall appearance. I really liked that curved window design element. Now it got a pretty strong monotony to it. Wich is pretty strange because the old version got rejected by the senate because they thought it was to monotone ... and now we have the even more monotonous draft. :nuts:
I for myself like that style when it is executed in a high quality and this draft certainly will be.


----------



## maxxe

*Bouchégärten *| Treptow | T/O


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Archigon Bouchéstraße 39 GmbH & Co. KG
- Developer: Archigon Projektentwicklung und Baubetreuung GmbH
- Architects: ?
- Usage: 4 Retail Units, over 200 Apartments


*Renderings*




































(c)


*Recent Pictures*



























Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Polygongarden *| Friedrichshain | Finished


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Archigon Projektentwicklung und Baubetreuung GmbH
- Architects: ?
- Usage: 132 Apartments, 6 Retail Units
- Floor Space: 12.200m² Rentable Space
- Finished: 2015


*Recent Pictures*


----------



## maxxe

*Gleis Park* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website


The western section of the Parkhaus am Gleisdreieck parking deck in Berlin’s Mitte district will be dismantled and the remaining structure extended to provide housing.
The new, six-story residential building, which will comprise four individual edifices, is set back from the parking deck by atriums.
The greened courtyards between the existing structure and the new build enable natural light and ventilation of the adjoining spaces.
The apartments face west in the direction of the park. Striking, curving balconies give the housing development zest and a strong identity. 
KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Project Facts*

- Architects: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten
- Developer: Bauwens Development GmbH & Co. KG
- Usage: 178 Apartments
- Floor Space: 17.800m²
- Completion: 2019


*Renderings*




































(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten / Bauwens Development GmbH & Co. KG​


----------



## maxxe

*City Palace Reconstruction* | Mitte | U/C


A nice series of pictures of the city palace reconstruction and further pictures of the area around the Museumsinsel by dubaibobby.

There are a lot of more pictures by dubaibobby .. just check the german Thread here.




dubaibobby said:


> Mit der Verkleidung der Kuppel müsste es noch in diesem Monat losgehen. :cheers:
> Paar sommerliche Eindrücke von dieser Woche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir





dubaibobby said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## Weissenberg

maxxe said:


> *GLINT *| Mitte | App


I think it's safe to assume that said buildings used to have a certain amount of detailing that was removed post-war and which the developer decided not to reconstruct? Sad.


----------



## maxxe

^^
Yep. 
But the roof top extension is kind of a restoration of the old building.
It once looked like this. The new building is like a modern interpretation of the old one.


----------



## maxxe

*TAZ Headquarter* | Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)E2A Piet Eckert, Wim Eckert Architekten

*
Recent Pictures*

Some pictures by the E2A architects on Instagram.

Link here



























(c)E2A Architekten Zürich​


----------



## maxxe

*Upper West | Charlottenburg | Finished*


by ACME on Flickr



2018-05-FL-185377 by ACME, auf Flickr


2018-05-FL-185369 by ACME, auf Flickr


2018-05-FL-185379 by ACME, auf Flickr


2018-05-FL-185380 by ACME, auf Flickr


2018-05-FL-185359 by ACME, auf Flickr


2018-05-FL-185378 by ACME, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by guruz​


----------



## maxxe

*Volt Berlin* | Mitte | Pro

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post With Old Facts



*Old Renderings*









(c)J.MAYER.H und Partner, Architekten


*New Rendering*

The old usage concept is no longer a thing.
The Volt is not going to be a location for shopping and hotels, urban experiences and events.
The new concept intends a mere office usage and a new renderings is also to be seen but no more information.









(c)J.MAYER.H und Partner, Architekten​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Upper West | Charlottenburg | Finished*
> ​


Not a fan of this one initially but it has been growing on me.


----------



## maxxe

^^ 
The towers cladding could have been a bit more qualitative, just as the renderings once presumed. But the overall look is pretty good. Especially the base building is amazing.

This is one of the renderings that show a shiny metallic facade. Would have been better than the white plastic look.









(C)KSP Jürgen Engel / Christoph Langhof


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## FelixMadero

Nice projects! <3


----------



## maxxe

*Spree Office* | MediaSpree | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*S Warschauer Straße Rebuild* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Deutsche Bahn AG

*
Recent Picture*

Facade works almost done.









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Capri by Frasers Hotel *| Mitte | Finished


Information and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner&Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*


















(c)Ortner&Ortner Baukunst​


----------



## maxxe

*Steigenberger Hotel am Kanzleramt *| Mitte | Finished


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Ortner&Ortner Baukunst
- Usage: 339 Room Steigenberger Hotel
- Finished: 2014


*Recent Pictures*






















































(c)Ortner&Ortner Baukunst​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website


We see the industrial history of this place as offering the starting point and inspiration for juxtaposing different elements. The former warehouses, factories and railways buildings offer links for developing a typology for the new Berlin Gewerbehöfe (commercial buildings). A family of ten precisely positioned and typologically powerful buildings creates the framework for new life along Heidestrasse. The row of simple commercial buildings is accentuated by slender, individual high-rises. Headquarters buildings, one at the southern end and one at Nordhafenplatz, place urban accents and with their dimensions and different heights respond precisely to the open spaces in front of them. Using the restrained idiom of a language inspired by industry the facades are to be differently formulated, which will allow the individual parts to be clearly read as independent buildings.
EM2N Architects


*Project Facts*

- Architects: EM2N Architekten
- Developer: taurecon Real Estate Consulting
- Builder: Quartier Heidestraße GmbH
- Controling: Drees & Sommer GmbH
- Usage: Office
- Floor Space: 114.000m²
- Floors: up to 14 floors
- Planned Completion:
between 2021 and 2023 divided in different phases


*Renderings*






















































(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

This is a picture from around February this year showing the whole Quartier Heidestrasse (QH) project area.
On the right side of the picture is the plot of QH Track.









(c)Quartier Heidestraße GmbH​


----------



## GeneratorNL

Fantastic updates once again! 

And I love how they turned Einstein Coffee into Zweistein Kaffee in that rendering of QH Track to avoid copyright problems. :lol:


----------



## maxxe

*QH Spring* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website

Heidestraße Website

First Project Presentation


*Projects Facts*

- Developer: Quartier Heidestraße GmbH
- Architects: CKRS Architekten
- Usage: 260 Apartments, Kindergarten, Hotel, Commercial
- Floor Space: 19.770m² Overall, 4.920m² Hotel
- Floors: 12
- Schedule: 2018-2021

*
Renderings*




































(c)CKRS Architekten


*Recent Picture*

This project is also located in the Quartier Heidestrasse area.
The Track was located on the right in this picture ... The Spring is located right at the bare and blank wall in the back.









(c)Quartier Heidestraße GmbH​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Crown* | Mitte | U/C


Heidestraße Website


*Projects Facts*

- Developer: Quartier Heidestraße GmbH
- Architects: gmp Architekten von Gerkan, Merg und Partner
- Usage: 260 Apartments, Office, Retail
- Floor Space: 37.900m² Overall, 
12.200m² Office, 
4.700m² Retail
- Floors: 12
- Schedule: 2018-2022

*
Renderings*




































(c)CKRS Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Collonades* | Mitte | U/C


Heidestraße Website


*Projects Facts*

- Developer: Quartier Heidestraße GmbH
- Architects: Collignon Architekten
- Usage: 260 Apartments, Office, Retail
- Floor Space: 16.500m² Overall, 
5.400m² Office, 
2.080m² Retail
- Floors: 12
- Schedule: 2018-2021

*
Renderings*




































(c)Collignon Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Straight* | Mitte | U/C


Heidestraße Website


*Projects Facts*

- Developer: Quartier Heidestraße GmbH
- Architects: robertneun Architekten
- Usage: 130 Apartments, Office, Retail
- Floor Space: 16.560m² Overall, 
4.600m² Office, 
2.470m² Retail
- Floors: 12
- Schedule: 2018-2021

*
Renderings*



























(c)robertneun Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Heidestrasse (QH)* | Mitte | U/C


Heidestraße Website


Quartier Heidestrasse is a vibrant new neighbourhood development with a mix of
residential and office buildings, commercial use, public streets and squares, as well as open green spaces.
Cafés, restaurants and a local convenience centre in the middle of the quarter create a pleasant, trendy, living and working environment.
Quartier Heidestrasse has plans for 268,000 sqm GFA of commercial and retail space and around 920 apartments
– with 25 per cent allocated as subsidised housing in line with the Berlin model of cooperative building land development.

Located in the north-western part of Berlin-Mitte, Quartier Heidestrasse has excellent transport connections.
By car, you can reach the motorway in just 7 minutes or Potsdamer Platz and the southern part of the city centre via the Tiergarten tunnel in 5 minutes.
The main station is within walking distance and has numerous long-distance connections.
taurecon Real Estate Consulting


*Individual Projects*

QH Spring

QH Core

QH Colonnades

QH Track

QH Crown

QH Straight


*Overview Renderings*




































(c)Heidestraße Quartier GmbH
​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Last floor under construction.



dubaibobby said:


> Hier entsteht gerade die 14. und damit letzte Etage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auch in der Nachbarschaft stehen teils sehr angenehme Bauten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturgemäß hätten es für mich gut und gerne 5 - 10 Etagen mehr sein dürfen. Trotzdem ein gutes, richtungsweisendes Projekt. Vor allem auf die dunkel/glänzende Fassade bin ich gespannt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Lützowufer *| Mitte | App


Architects Website


DKA, in collaboration with Berlin-based architecture practice Nord Studio,
has won a two-stage invited competition to design an apartment building in central Berlin.
DKA is now working with the client Euroboden to realise the project for 70 apartments within walking distance of Berlin’s celebrated Tiergarten and Kulturforum.

The site is located adjacent to the Landwehr Canal, in the western end of the Mitte district.
Our scheme seeks to make the most of the site, its narrow approach and long proportion,
and the fact of it being sandwiched between buildings of significant architectural heritage.
David Kohn Architekten


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Euroboden GmbH
- Developer: Nord Studion Berlin
- Architects: David Kohn Architekten
- Usage: 70 Apartments
- Floor Space: 9.645m²


*Renderings*



























(c)David Kohn Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Bundesallee* | Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meins


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*

Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*DGB Headquarter* | Schöneberg | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*New Renderings*

Some new renderings to be seen on the architects website.
The one that was known and additionally a new perspective and two of the inside.




































(c)Ortner & Ortner Baukunst​


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pictures*








































































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Molecule Man | MediaSpree | Treptower*


pictures by me.























































pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Office* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


More Renderings And Information


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Pictures* 




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

I'm not a property owner and not really versed in the Berlin property market.

But here is an article about the rising property prices from April this year and a briefly explanation why.



> Prices in Berlin jumped by 20.5% in 2017, according to the property consultancy Knight Frank, with other German cities also displacing cities in China in terms of rising prices.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Berlin’s move to the top of risers followers several years of soaring prices; the average property price has increase by more than 120% since 2004.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The boom has been fuelled by cheap borrowing and a fast growing population. The city’s population has grown by about 50,000 a year over the past five years to 3.5 million. It is projected to reach 4 million by 2035.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *10 fastest rising property markets in the world in 2017*
> 
> Berlin 20.5%
> İzmir 18.5%
> Reykjavik 16.6%
> Vancouver 16.0%
> Hong Kong 14.8%
> Budapest 15.5%
> Hamburg 14.1%
> Munich 13.8%
> Rotterdam 13.4%
> Frankfurt 13.4%


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Charlottenburg* | Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Cannon & Cannon, Caroline Stahl


*Recent Pictures*













































My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Picture*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent pictures*



























pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Pier 61/63* | MediaSpree | Prep

*Update*


Developer Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Eller+Eller Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Wasserstadt Mitte* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Kaubi CAB


*Recent Pictures*



















https://abload.de/img/img_34996uewq.jpg/IMG]

[IMG]https://abload.de/img/img_3503uwef0.jpg



























My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Clip*

This time a short clip taken out of the S-Bahn train.





my video​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Clip*





my video​


----------



## maxxe

*B.Loved *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

Webcam

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)Pro Urban AG


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Alhambra Redevelopment* | Charlottenburg | U/C


Old Alhambra Wikipedia (german)

Developer Website


The Alhambra was a cinema opened in 1922 and later in 1928 it also became the Hotel Alhambra.
The building partially destroyed in WW2 continued to be a cinema until 1953 when the cinema was closed and became a mere hotel.
Since then the building changed its outer appearance quite often.

The original look of the building is now going to be reconstructed with a modern addition on the top of it.

This was the original Alhambra building.









Link


*Project Facts*

- Developer: WERTCONCEPT Investment Group
- Architects: TchobanVoss Architekten
- Usage: Office, Retail


*Renderings*




















*Before and After*









(c)WERTCONCEPT Investment Group


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*
a lot more on the website









(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































(c)Pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Renderings*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*The Wilhelm* | Mitte | Prep

*Update*

ORIGINAL POST

DEVELOPERS WEBSITE


*Rendering*









(c)Rubina Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*

After a long time of no activities the start of construction is near.










picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *The Wilhelm* | Mitte | Prep
> 
> After a long time of no activities the start of construction is near.​




Finally, I already thought that project was dead.
What about the huge block farther to the West opposite the Holocaust Memorial?


----------



## maxxe

^^
The wooden pavilions on that plot were demolished in the beginning of the year. They should be down by now. After the demolition some soil testings were intended. But i don't know what the current status is.

This is a picture by BerlinerBauleiter from Febrauary this year.









BerlinerBauleiter


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



upuptothesky said:


> Das "Maul" wird abgerüstet. Auch auf der Vorderseite werden nun Fassadenteile angebracht. Es geht ordentlich voran.


----------



## PortoNuts

Thank you for providing such regular updates.

Berlin is definitely a huge construction site in itself at the moment.


----------



## maxxe

*Haus Saxonia* | Charlottenburg | Finished

*Update*


Developers Website

More information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)PRIMUS Immobilien AG


*Recent Picture*

This is now finished and the first tenants already moved in.









picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Faisan 63* | Charlottenburg | T/O


Official Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Wiegand | Hoffmann Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH 
- Developer: PRIMUS Erste ImmoInvest Berlin GmbH
- Usage: Apartments


*Renderings*


















(c)Wiegand | Hoffmann Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH 


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von gestern


----------



## maxxe

*Volt Berlin* | Mitte | Pro
*Voltaire Office Space* | Mitte | App

*New Concept*


Architects Website

Original Post With Old Facts


*New Project Facts*

- Developer: Volt Berlin GmbH
- Architects: J.MAYER.H und Partner, Architekten
- Usage: Office
- Start of Construction: End of 2018


*New Renderings*


















(c)J.MAYER.H und Partner, Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*

Pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram




































Pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo

*
Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C
> ​


Very fond of this style.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier nach 4 Wochen mal wieder ein Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Havelperle* | Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Project Immobilien


*Recent Pictures*



kil_o said:


>


----------



## Tiaren

The press was already invited a couple of day ago to the almost finished (some plastering, painting, balustrades and statues are still missing) City Palace:










Source: Berliner Zeitung, https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/preussische-pracht-und-moderne-berliner-schloss-laedt-zur-schnuppertour-31145194


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

IMG_5178 by AMS061974, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Video report about the City Palace (in German):


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Another short clip of the Grandaire. This time by the Instagram Channel Berlinbauboom.
(qick reupload on youtube by me to insert it here)





by Berlinbauboom​


----------



## Suburbanist

How many structures under construction or planned at advanced stages in Berlin will be taller than the TV tower?


----------



## Tiaren

Suburbanist said:


> How many structures under construction or planned at advanced stages in Berlin will be taller than the TV tower?


None.


----------



## maxxe

Suburbanist said:


> How many structures under construction or planned at advanced stages in Berlin will be taller than the TV tower?


----------



## maxxe

*Palais Europacity* | EuropaCity | U/C


Architects Website

Builder Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten
- Builder: Evanka Invest GmbH
- Usage: 49 Apartments, 3 Retail Units
- Floor Space: 9.500 m²


*Renderings*


















(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Webcam Picture*

Construction site to be seen in the upper right corner of the My.B webcam.









Link​


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ It's incredible how they dare to put the word 'palace' in the name of that uninspiring piece of non-architecture. :nuts:

Anyway, I still love Berlin. Thanks for these updates, Maxxe. :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

^^
I absolutely have to agree with you. :/
And it is even more sad when we look at the old draft for that plot.

The _Kunst Kubus_ was planned until 2016.









(c)Carsten Roth


----------



## Josedc

The Cube looks so cool


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Bundesallee* | Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Update von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Recent Pictures*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

After a long time a new update.
The construction progresses pretty well ... the second floor is beeing build right now.



dubaibobby said:


> Beachtlich, wie zügig es hier wieder in die Höhe geht.
> 
> Impressionen von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Invalidenstraße 1* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Betropolis Real Estate GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Invalidenstr. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## ELH

This one seems to look better in reality than in the rendering.


----------



## maxxe

Some facade details are missing but this project is already an improvement for this area.


----------



## maxxe

*Palais Europacity* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Builder Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by Blncty1903​


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Im Oktober wird das Entertainment - Viertel eröffnet, aktuell finden abschließende Arbeiten statt, wie z.B. die Montage der riesigen LED Screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

*
Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten
*

Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Agromex - Fanny-Zobel-Straße* | Treptow | Prep

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Pysall Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Das riesige Grundstück im Hintergrund auf dem zweiten Bild hatte ich bisher gar nicht auf dem Zettel. Die drei Türme entstehen doch direkt an der Spree auf dem ersten Bild. Was entsteht dann aber auf der anderen (noch größeren) Fläche auf Bild zwei?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by Blncity1903​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Renderings*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Blncty1903​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Blncty1903​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 35* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Winking Froh Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Some recent evening pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram.













































pictures by berlinbaumboom on Instagram​


----------



## GeneratorNL

Another great round of updates, Maxxe. :banana:

And I'm glad to see the Cube is making good progress. It will be one of the best buildings around the Hauptbahnhof (which isn't difficult, as most other buildings there are crap). :lol:


----------



## maxxe

^^
Yeah the Cube is going to be great. Looking forward to the outer glass layer that creates that crystalline look. I'm just wondering right now why there are these gaps between the windows. :hmm:


----------



## dubaibobby

Exploring posh Prenzlauer Berg 

Part 1







































































Pics by me


----------



## dubaibobby

Part 2











































































































Pics by me


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Manx​


----------



## maxxe

*G40 *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

more information


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner & Dominik A. Krohm, Diamona & Harnisch


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Schoenegarten - Central Berlin* | Tiergarten | Pro

*Update*


Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)LAGRANDE Immobilien GmbH


Recent Pictures



























pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Seanrhine

Das sollte ein Meisterwerk sein ?! Also wirklich !!


----------



## Darryl

dubaibobby said:


> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics by me


:cheers:

Ahh... The Berlin I love. Prenzlauer Berg is lovely. Historic buildings with actual decoration and adornment interspersed with the occasional contemporary glass new build, no problem. Love it even. I like the juxtaposition of new with historic. Makes things interesting. kay:

But... entire districts of nothing but sterile, bland, boxes??? Like EuropaCity or MediaSpree?? ...NO THANKS uke:


----------



## maxxe

*Goslarer Ufer *| Charlottenburg | Finished


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)PROJECT Immobilien


*Recent Picture*



























picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Spree One *| Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## TM_Germany

That looks incredible, I wish they built more like that. Reminds me of 1930s New York.


----------



## maxxe

^^
Tobias Noefer and his office are doing a great job in pretty much every of their projects. It's a pleasure every time a Noefer building is rising.


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | Pro

*Updated Design*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*First Presented Model*









(c)FREO Group


*Updated Model*

After the first draft got criticized by the senate which asked for a revision, this is the newer and updated draft presented to the senate yesterday. There are some slight changes at the base of the building and the pyramid like notches in the upper part.









(c)Bjarke Ingels​


----------



## maxxe

*Bureau 77* | Tiergarten | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Unit3 Consulting


*Recent Pictures*

The demolition is already finished and the building rises.


















(C)pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116 *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke & Partners


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116 *| Charlottenburg | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Original Post
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Patzschke & Partners
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


Kinda crazy, they are building for 2 years on this already...:nuts:


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Renderings*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Webcam Picture*

Two cranes were set up and concrete pouring started.









LINK​


----------



## zwischbl

Tiaren said:


> Kinda crazy, they are building for 2 years on this already...:nuts:


...even 3 years I think :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *Spree One *| Charlottenburg | T/O
> ​


Class act. Very good.


----------



## maxxe

Tiaren said:


> Kinda crazy, they are building for 2 years on this already...:nuts:



Even 3 years ... Construction started in September 15 :|


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> Even 3 years ... Construction started in September 15 :|


Okay, that is even *crazier* for a project of this size. What are they doing all this time, lol?


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*

First part of the facade is to be seen. Looks delicious :cheers:



upuptothesky said:


> Spiegelglas! :banana:


----------



## Architecture lover

Okay, that's beautiful! The double glass will give the cube a truly smooth reflection.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Pictures by Facebook-Channel Baufortschritt Berlin.













































(c)Pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin on Facebook.​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



upuptothesky said:


> Das "Maul" wird abgerüstet. Auch auf der Vorderseite werden nun Fassadenteile angebracht. Es geht ordentlich voran.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Ordentliches Tempo beim Spreeturm - hoffentlich gehts auch bald bei Max&Moritz weiter.
> 
> von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## Darryl

I apologize to flood the Berlin thread with pics of Paris, but he asked for examples. Above are examples of office and/or residential projects in Paris that have a higher design/aesthetic standard than most Berlin new builds in my opinion. While not all are beautiful, they are at least interesting and not boring and have some creativity. 

In addition, if you look at what is going on in La Defense (which I didn't include because they are highrises and skyscrapers) you can clearly see that they are building on a 100% modern district that they want to keep interesting looking and creative. It is not a district of Spreeturms and Grandaires. The visual design of La Defense is much more daring, interesting, and creative than the modern stuff Berlin is building.

...but the real stars of Paris' development are their renovations. Fabulous.


----------



## goschio

To be honest, those Paris examples don't look much better. That's pretty much the stuff currently being built in Berlin and elsewhere. La Defense of course is a different story in terms of skyscrapers. There is no skyscraper construction in Berlin.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Pretty ugly that Paris buildings. Overall, Berlin new constructions (neo-art deco and neo-classic) are far better than Paris new buildings.


----------



## maxxe

Darryl said:


> Above are examples of office and/or residential projects in Paris that have a higher design/aesthetic standard than most Berlin new builds in my opinion.


For real?
This, this and this is a high visual standard for you? The last one looks bland even though it is a rendering.

These (1, 2, 3, 4) are ok but nothing that would be impossible in Berlin. Nothing special and Berlin got these aswell.

To be honest, this one is nice ... looks good. This is a candidate for a project that would be impossible with the current Berlin politics.

Thats a rendering ...


For comparison. The following are just some Berlin projects of the recent years i find visually pleasant. Some of them are about to start soon.


----------



## JLAG

Entered the Berlin thread and saw plenty of Paris stuff. What went wrong? If I want to see Paris stuff (that is a great city) I always thought I should access the Paris thread. And aren’t there city vs city threads anyway?


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG-Headquarter* | EuropaCity | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Some pictures of the finished building by CA Immo.




































pictures by CA Immo​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.

*
Recent Pictures*













































pictures by baufortschritt berlin on Facebook​


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by baufortschritt berlin on Facebook​


----------



## DanielG!

I don't get the rush to get anonymous skyscrapers or over the top tacky morphologies in Berlin, the city has been identified, since the beginning of the modern movement, with elegant and sophisticated structured and rational buildings, and the contrast between that and the artistic creative atmosphere of Berlin, defines the personality the city has all around the world. There is no need to create generic de-escaling buildings in order to visually impress in the skyline merely.


----------



## maxxe

*Havelperle* | Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Project Immobilien


*Recent Pictures*



kil_o said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | T/O
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Picture*



kil_o said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Winsstraße/Marienburger Straße* | Prenzlauer Berg | App


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Trei Real Estate GmbH
- Architects: STEPHAN HÖHNE Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
- Usage: 187 Apartments, Retail
- Floor Space: 11.300m² Residential, 2.700m² Retail
- Investment: 68 Mio. €
- Schedule: March 19 - 2021


*Renderings*


















(c)STEPHAN HÖHNE Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*ZOOM *| Charlottenburg | T/O
*
Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Hascher Jehle Architektur


*Recent Picture*






















































pictures by me​


----------



## FelixMadero

Berlin new buildings>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>....>>>> Paris new buildings.


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Charlottenburg* | Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Cannon & Cannon, Caroline Stahl


*Recent Pictures*






















































My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*

Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Clip*



























Pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































my pictures​


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Huge improvement! What's the story behind the building? Was the old façade hidden behind the 70s-looking cladding?


----------



## maxxe

The Alhambra building was opened as a cinema in 1922 with a hotel added to it in 1928. It got partially destroyed in WW2 and continued to be a cinema until 1953 when it became a mere hotel. Since then the building changed its outter appearance pretty often.

This was the original Alhambra.









Link


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin City Palace:*



upuptothesky said:


> :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool:


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information

Quartier Heidestraße Overview


*Renderings*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Pictures*




































LINK​


----------



## PortoNuts

Crane orgasm :drool:


----------



## maxxe

*Huthmacherhaus Replacement* | Charlottenburg | 95m | Pro


The Huthmacherhaus is a 15 floor, 60m office high rise in the City West finished in 1957.
It's a pretty cultish building and quiet a landmark, hated or liked.
The building is planned to be demolished after the rental contracts run out in 2020. 


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Newport Development GmbH
- Architects: E2A Architekten
- Usage: Office, Retail
- Floors: ca. 24
- Height: 95m
- Start Of Demolition: 2020


*Renderings*


















(c)E2A Architekten


*The Current Huthmacherhaus*



dubaibobby said:


>


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I'd rather have seen two slender towers in its place, instead of this long-stretched wall of glass.


----------



## maxxe

^^
The Huthmacherhaus is a listed building. But they have to torn it down due to its age and structual defects. Due to it beeing a listed building its going to "reconstructed" in a modern fashion .. like an homage.

I kind of like the idea and the design ... its not bad. But the new building will just copy the flaws in urban planning that the current one has.


Some more pictures on the Architects Website.


















(C)E2A Architekten


----------



## wakka12

maxxe said:


> *Alhambra Redevelopment* | Charlottenburg | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> more information and renderings
> 
> Old Alhambra Wikipedia (german)
> 
> Developer Website
> 
> 
> *Rendering Before / After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)WERTCONCEPT Investment Group
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> ​


The bottom floors look great! But why didnt they reconstruct the old roof too? It kind of looks like an example of an old building that suffered really horrific facadism now!


----------



## maxxe

^^
Probably to make more profit out of it. More GFA means more rental space.
But i think it is a pretty good addition and a nice combination.


----------



## maxxe

*Frizz23 *| Kreuzberg | Finished


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Forum Berufsbildung e.V, FrizzZwanzig GbR. Miniloft Kreuzberg GbR
- Developer: Bollinger + Fehlig Architekten GmbH
- Architects: Deadline Architekten
- Usage: Mixed Cultural Use, Office, Retail
- Floor Space: 9324 m²
- Construction: 08.2016 – 09.2018


*Renderings*


















(c)Deadline Architekten, Bollinger + Fehlig Architekten GmbH


*Recent Pictures*






















































LINK​


----------



## goschio

maxxe said:


> ^^
> The Huthmacherhaus is a listed building. But they have to torn it down due to its age and structual defects. Due to it beeing a listed building its going to "reconstructed" in a modern fashion .. like an homage.
> 
> I kind of like the idea and the design ... its not bad. But the new building will just copy the flaws in urban planning that the current one has.
> 
> 
> Some more pictures on the Architects Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (C)E2A Architekten


Those last two renders make it look better in the context. Based on the explanation you provided its a good outcome IMO.


----------



## erbse

Buildings that need explanation to seem attractive don't do it for me. 

It clearly isn't super bad. But imho it's a mistake to copy the urbanist flaws of the previous building here. It's like a wall. At least make two slender towers out of it, as the little siblings of neighbouring Zoofenster and Upper West.


----------



## derzberb

erbse said:


> Buildings that need explanation to seem attractive don't do it for me.


:horse:


----------



## wakka12

The Huthmacherhaus is a listed building. But they have to torn it down due to its age and structual defects. Due to it beeing a listed building its going to "reconstructed" in a modern fashion .. like an homage.


This kind of makes no sense..you have to build something new that looks like a listed building which was demolished just because its in the same place? The point oflisting is that they dont get demolished ever, not to force architects to make a new building look somewhat like the old one on what looks like very arbitary grounds (literally its just the massing/height that is the same?They dont insist on replication of any other architectural qualities that warranted listing of the old building in the first place?) How would it negatively effect the city whatsoever if the new building had no similar features to the old building?What value is there in the new building looking very vaugely like the old one? Regardless though, i hate how the old building looks, the new proposal is quite cool though, it makes a poweful statement and looks quite futuristic especially in the view from the park area


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*

A nice series of pictures to be seen on Baunetz.de.
















































































​


----------



## UrbanMyth

Not the tallest or biggest, but arguably, over the past 20 years, Berlin has the best-designed buildings and landscapes being built in any city in the world.


----------



## UrbanMyth

PLEASE, tell me this is true... Really?!?? WOW! :banana::banana::banana::banana:




Tiaren said:


> *Berlin will get its most imposing department store back! *
> 
> Facade and towers of the iconic art deco Karstadt Building on Hermannsplatz will be originally recontructed.
> Model of the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the (sad) present:


----------



## TM_Germany

^^It's true. but I won't really believe it until I see cranes.


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## the man from k-town

Is Estrel gonna start in early 2019? :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

the man from k-town said:


> Is Estrel gonna start in early 2019? :cheers:


The last news was start of construction in 1st quarter of 2019, that was in May this year.
So lets hope


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Das Grandaire Türmchen wird jetzt also freundlich Beige anstatt (wie ursprünglich geplant) Anthrazit/Grau. Was man bis jetzt von der Fassade sieht gefällt mir recht gut und passt auch gut zu der Farbe des Alexa.
> 
> Auch die Webseite wurde aktualisiert:http://grandaire.berlin/de/architektur/
> 
> Eindrücke von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Some excellent distant views by dubaibobby.



dubaibobby said:


> Gestern vom Klunkerkranich aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weitere Impressionen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bereits jetzt eine absolute Bereicherung für die Mediaspree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vom Ostbhf. aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ The area around Ostbahnhof had so much potential, but they are wasting it all. hno:


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Spree Office* | MediaSpree | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Pictures*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent pictures*



























pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Wasserstadt Mitte* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Kaubi CAB


*Recent Pictures*































































My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | U/C


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*The One* | Mitte | Pro

*Update*


Developers Website

Official Website

More Information and Infos


*Rendering*









(c)Buwog Group


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Picture*




































my pictures​


----------



## Nick Holmes

omg! poor Germany


----------



## TM_Germany

eugh. Thank you for bringing us all these updates maxxe but all of the last projects were pretty horrible hno:


----------



## maxxe

The sad thing is that the renderings are bad already but the outcome is even worse.
Some are alright like the Humboldthafen but most of it is pretty awful.


----------



## Darryl

Schrecklich

Boxes, boxes, everywhere. Nothing but boxes. uke:


----------



## Weissenberg

It's called playing it safe. Boxes, as long as the overall design follows the traditional proportions and principles of urban planning, and as long as the right quality of used materials is ensured, age exceptionally well. Early modernism looks fresh and sharp a century later since its design left very little room for anything to go wrong and I believe that's going to be the case with these boxes. The crazier you go with the design the higher the risk of ending up with a building that over time will ruin the cityscape rather than enrich it. 1990s postmodernism is an example of that.


----------



## wakka12

Berlin has some nice projects going on usually but pretty much this entire last page is ridiculously bland hno:

Its not playing it safe its just completely devoid of any architectural merit, you can have really nice designs that are not arrogoant and ostentatious, the fitzroy in nyc is beautiful for example because of delicate detailing, some weird crazy form doesnt make architecture good but it doesntalways make it bad either and it definitely doesnt mean a box is usually better, such generlisations are pretty useless anyway, good architecture can come in any form, one thing is for sure though all these projects are extremely unambitious in pretty much every regard


----------



## Mr Bricks

Weissenberg said:


> It's called playing it safe.


Which is exactly what most architects should keep to. Unless you have the skills and money don't try creating a 'landmark'.


----------



## FelixMadero

Weissenberg said:


> It's called playing it safe. Boxes, as long as the overall design follows the traditional proportions and principles of urban planning, and as long as the right quality of used materials is ensured, age exceptionally well. Early modernism looks fresh and sharp a century later since its design left very little room for anything to go wrong and I believe that's going to be the case with these boxes. The crazier you go with the design the higher the risk of ending up with a building that over time will ruin the cityscape rather than enrich it. 1990s postmodernism is an example of that.





Mr Bricks said:


> Which is exactly what most architects should keep to. Unless you have the skills and money don't try creating a 'landmark'.


:applause:


----------



## Tiaren

Absolutely awful. Berlin's most recent architecture is more boring and uglier than ever. In less than ten years those new city quarters will, like Alexanderplatz, will be called "Unorte" where no one wants to stay longer than is absolutely necessary. 
What happened to the imagination and style Berlin seemed to develop in the 90s and early 2000s? All evaporated.  The only positive thing: Where's the extreme ugliness, there is also great beauty in contrast. No other city in Germany builds as great and as many neo traditional buildings as Berlin does. A little glimmer of hope.


----------



## maxxe

*Im Wirtschaftswunder* | Schöneberg | Demo


Architects Website

Developers Website


A new office and commercial ensemble is under construction on an historical site on Potsdamer Strasse,
an aspiring central location in Berlin’s noted Schöneberg district. The former Commerzbank head office is
being completely revitalized and a newbuild is being added, with the aim of preserving features that ensure
the ensemble has a clear identity while effectively integrating new aspects. By mid-2020 under the banner
“IM WIRTSCHAFTSWUNDER” (in the economic miracle) high-quality “New Work” premises will be realized
that fully meet the modern working requirements. The inclusion of hospitality outlets, local suppliers,
and retailers strongly interfaces the new complex with the neighborhood. The project concept
“IM WIRTSCHAFTSWUNDER” sets out to create an architectural landmark
at the heart of a cultural avant-garde and a mature district.
Pecan Development


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Pecan Development GmbH
- Architects: Gewers Pudewill Architects
- Usage: Office, Commercial
- Floor Space: 46.800m²
- Schedule: 2018-2020


*Renderings*

New Building










Modernization


















(c)Gewers Pudewill Architects​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*

Recent Pictures by Philippe Braun on Instagram.













































pictures by Philippe Braun on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Überlin* Steglitzer Kreisel Revitalization | Steglitz | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)CG-Gruppe


*Recent Picture*

The removal of the facade began recently.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## Meaculum

Why only such ugly boxes. Please build with more esprit and courage.

Berlin is such a interesting city but with boring architcture.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Meaculum said:


> Why only such ugly boxes. Please build with more esprit and courage.
> 
> Berlin is such a interesting city but with boring architcture.


Of course Berlin has a lot of interesting architecture, the problem is that most of the stuff that gets built _now_ is boring.

You know, I fell in love with Berlin back in 2006. Back then, it was a rough city, with a lot of gaps in the urban fabric, many squatters, a thriving underground music culture, fascinating cultural places like Tacheles, and much more. All this stuff is slowly disappearing. In a way it's inevitable - Berlin has become a capital city again, you know. So I don't mind the gentrification. But the problem is - and this is crucial - that everything that made Berlin so amazing 10 or 15 years ago is not being replaced by something that is equally fascinating. Now that Berlin has become a capital city, it is becoming more boring, where it should be the other way. I think this development might hurt Berlin in the long run, when tourists for instant start realizing that instead of finding themselves in a vibrant, unique city, they find themselves in a dull, uncharacteristic provincial town.

And I know I'm not the only one with this opinion. Friends of mine who used to love Berlin also disapprove of the way Berlin is heading. And many forumers here seem to share the same sentiment.

I repeat: I'm not against change. I'm only against change that does not make the city better.


----------



## Nick Holmes

Berlin gets more and more a shithole city in many big areas.


----------



## maxxe

*Kiez & Gloria* | Pankow | Demo

*Update*


Project Website

More information


*Rendering*











*Recent Picture*

Demolition was finished. Construction should start soon.









Pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

Nick Holmes said:


> Berlin gets more and more a shithole city in many big areas.


What a like seeking shit(hole) comment.


----------



## Nick Holmes

No, but its true. Go to Wedding, Gesundbrunnen, Moabit, Tiergarten, Kreuzberg 
or Neukölln and all you see are arabic or black people.


----------



## LtBk

Have you been to those neighborhoods? 



> Now that Berlin has become a capital city, it is becoming more boring, where it should be the other way. I think this development might hurt Berlin in the long run, when tourists for instant start realizing that instead of finding themselves in a vibrant, unique city, they find themselves in a dull, uncharacteristic provincial town.
> 
> And I know I'm not the only one with this opinion. Friends of mine who used to love Berlin also disapprove of the way Berlin is heading. And many forumers here seem to share the same sentiment.


Just because there are ugly building being built doesn't mean the city is becoming boring and provincial.


----------



## Nick Holmes

sure, why do you ask? Otherwise I wouldnt know! :nuts:


----------



## LtBk

I been to some of those neighborhoods last year. They are not full of Arabs and Black people.


----------



## Nick Holmes

Ok, so these areas are wealthy, white, clean and without crime. Thats your impression 
from your holiday. I have a different opinion but I only lived there.


----------



## maxxe

Is London a shithole because 20 percent of its population is pakistani?
Yes there are districts in Berlin where the asian communitiy is omnipresent but thats the case for every major city in in the world. Thats what makes a big city. And why does this even matter in an architecture forum. Go visit some other forums for this kind of stuff.


----------



## LtBk

He sounds trollish to me.


----------



## wakka12

Architecture is just one aspect of city, berlin could do a lot better architecture wise considering it's size and status and wealth but theres many other reaosns why it is a popular city to move to and visit that make it a great city, I loved berlin when I visited and cant wait to go back and see it in summer when its not freezing cold


----------



## LtBk

I'm not big fan of massive migration from backwards countries myself, but the way you structure you post strikes me as trollish. I walked around Moabit, Tiergarten, and Kreuzberg. Didn't see much Arab or Black people. I know I'm a visitor, but even visitors can notice the differences.


----------



## Mr Bricks

I think many of the new classically inspired residential neighbourhoods going up in Berlin are simply wonderful, so stop complaining.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Invalidenstraße 1* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Betropolis Real Estate GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

Pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram



























Pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Suhrkamp HQ* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Renderings and Infos


*Rendering*









(c)Roger Bundschuh Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram


















Pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## Darryl

I was at first offended by the $hithole comment, but then when I realized it was coming from a racist it's no problem. I'm glad racists think Berlin is a $hithole maybe they will stay away then.


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Der Spreeturm müsste mittlerweile seine Endhöhe erreicht haben. (evtl. fehlt noch eine Etage)
> 
> Eindrücke von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine




















pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## TorATD

I visit Berlin every year from Manchester as it's my favourite city. If anything compared to British cities it's visibly white, but the increasing diversity will make it better, diversity is the best thing about British cities. I stay in Neukolln, great area.


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram













































pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## makoppa

TorATD said:


> I visit Berlin every year from Manchester as it's my favourite city. If anything compared to British cities it's visibly white, but the increasing diversity will make it better, diversity is the best thing about British cities. I stay in Neukolln, great area.




It is astounding that user Nick Holmes can be so Trumpist with his “shithole” comment and then blatantly racist too! Berlin is a wonderful melting pot of a city and I love it.

Why aren’t moderators brigging him??


----------



## maxxe

*Havelperle* | Spandau | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

*
Rendering*









(c)Project Immobilien


*Recent Pictures*



kil_o said:


> Gerüst ist ab und die Verkleidung ist aus Metall


----------



## maxxe

*Hochhaus am Nordhafen* | Mitte | 69m | 16 fl | Pro


Developer Website


Europacity will be getting a new landmark: a decision has been reached in the architectural competition
for the Hochhaus Am Nordhafen (high-rise building at Berlin Nordhafen). The winning design comes from
the architect’s office Kleihues + Kleihues, Berlin. The jury awarded third place to each of the designs by
Schaltraum Architekten, Hamburg, and Meixner Schlüter Wendt, Frankfurt am Main.
The Hochhaus Am Nordhafen will form the northern, widely visible entrance to Europacity in the future.
CA Immo will invest a total of around 140 million Euro in the realization of the Hochhaus Am Nordhafen.
CA Immo


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CA Immobilien Anlagen AG
- Architects: Kleihues+Kleihues
- Usage: Office
- Investment: 140 Mio €
- Height: 69m
- Floors: 16
- GFS: approx. 34.000 m²


*Renderings*




































(c)Kleihues+Kleihues​


----------



## wakka12

Stunning!


----------



## wakka12

Come on this is an architecture forum...maybe try stormfront


----------



## Nick Holmes

Ok, I will stop now! But I guess I will be banned anyway
cause freedom of speech does not exist in europe. Sad but true!


----------



## wakka12

Internet forums never claimed to be places of free speech, they make it pretty clear to people from the start that any offensive language to other users will be removed and the user banned, anyway more to the point the stuff youre talking about is completely irrelevant to skyscrapercity


----------



## maxxe

*S Warschauer Straße Rebuild* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Deutsche Bahn AG


*Recent Pictures*

The new platform was put into operation recently. The work is now concentrating on the entrence halls inside.









Link

Pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram



























Pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*May & Nielsen* | Weißensee | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BUWOG Bauträger GmbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Entree Weißensee *| Weißensee | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Marc Kocher Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Nikolaiviertel* and *Stadtschloss (City Palace)*
by leloops.berlin on Flickr



Berlin - by night by leloops.berlin, auf Flickr


Berlin bei Nacht by leloops.berlin, auf Flickr


Berlin bei Nacht by leloops.berlin, auf Flickr


Berlin - by night by leloops.berlin, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Volt Berlin* | Mitte | Prep


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: ABG Projektentwicklungsgesellschaft mbH
- Architects: J. Mayer H. Architekten
- Usage: Office
- GFS: 31.000 m²
- Schedule: 2018-2021


*Renderings*


















(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | Prep

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

After the opening of the East Side Mall the plot is now free and the construction can start. Some preparatory works are going on.


















pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Carte Blanche *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Teaser Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*

Video screenshot of the official teaser clip.









(c)DC Developments Berlin GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Picture*









(c)picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*
a lot more on the website









(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































(c)Pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Picture*









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Christmas time at Breidscheitplatz*

by leloops.berlin, on Flickr



Berlin - City West by leloops.berlin, auf Flickr


Berlin - City West by leloops.berlin, auf Flickr


Berlin - City West by leloops.berlin, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Fürst* Redevelopment Kudamm Karree | Charlottenburg | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CELLS Group
- Architects: Kleihues+Kleihues
- Usage: Hotel, Office, Retail, Theater, Museum
- Floors: 23
- Height: 102m


*Renderings*




































(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures*

This is the current look of the the office tower. 
The first buildings have been torn down already.



dubaibobby said:


> Kudamm - Karree, Umbau/Neubau
> 
> Hat jemand genauere Informationen oder Visus für dieses Grundstück?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In der Uhlandstr. Ecke Lietzenburger Str. wird gerade ein ehem. Parkhaus zum Bürohaus umgebaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> von heute


----------



## Josedc

I like the projects, they are very sober, they work well together and are definitely visually pleasant


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C

*New Renderings/Website*


Official Website

Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*New Renderings*

There is now an official website for this project with som enew renderings.



























(c)Eike Becker Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## GeneratorNL

Hmm… I don't know what to think about the Cube. It's a nice building, but the renders look so much more special. What do you people think?


----------



## maxxe

GeneratorNL said:


> Hmm… I don't know what to think about the Cube. It's a nice building, but the renders look so much more special. What do you people think?



It is because it is not finished yet. 

The outer layer of glas is still to come. A small part was installed for display purposes a while ago when the cladding started but was removed quickly afterwards. 




upuptothesky said:


> Spiegelglas! :banana:


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## GeneratorNL

maxxe said:


> It is because it is not finished yet.
> 
> The outer layer of glas is still to come. A small part was installed for display purposes a while ago when the cladding started but was removed quickly afterwards.


I understand. Thanks for the explanation. I was really afraid that the glass that we saw was the final layer.


----------



## maxxe

*Spree Office* | MediaSpree | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Beim Neubau am Meininger Hotel neben dem Ostbhf. fallen die Gerüste.
> 
> Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | U/C


Official Website

Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Sofern ich mich nicht verzählt habe, ist die 18. Etage in Bau, d.h. das Türmchen wächst noch um zwei weitere Etagen. Zusammen mit den beiden Türmen von Upside B. könnte hier bald ein nettes Ensemble entstehen. Hoffentlich gehts auch bald bei Max&Moritz weiter, die Baustelle ist seit fast einem halben Jahr tot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Das wird ne durchaus interessante und metropolische Perspektive von der Nürnberger Str. Ecke Tauentzien aus. kay:
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects:
Ralf Schmitz Architekten
Sebastian Treese Architekten
- Usage: 42 Apartments
- Start of Construction: 2019


*Renderings*




































(c)Ralf Schmitz Architekten, Sebastian Treese Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | Prep

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by (c)Manx​


----------



## maxxe

*Brain Box Berlin - Adlershof* | Köpenick | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more information and renderings

webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Profi Partner AG, Albrecht Projektentwicklungs GmbH


*Recent Picture*

There is now a webcam for this project









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and information


*Renderings*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Hans Wall Haus* | Mitte | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Hans Hans Wall
- Architects: Gnädinger Architekten
- Usage: Apartments, Office
- GFA: 4.500m²


*Renderings*


















(c)Gnädinger Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Mall *| MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)UNStudio B.V.


*Recent Pictures*

Pictures by David Bank, on Flickr


Berlin 2019-01 (6) by David Bank, auf Flickr


Berlin 2019-01 (5) by David Bank, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | Pro

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Picture*

Berlin 2018-12 (11) by David Bank, auf Flickr


Berlin 2018-12 (11) by David Bank, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Entertainment-City* | MediaSpree | Finished

*Update*


Original Post

Mediaspree Overview

Webcam 1 

Webcam 2


*Rendering*









(c)Anschutz Group


*Recent Picture*

One Look at the webcam in the evening.









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Picture*

The building is to be seen on this webcam. 5 floors to go.









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*G40 *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


More information

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner & Dominik A. Krohm, Diamona & Harnisch


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by KoKoBln​


----------



## maxxe

*CoFACTORY* | Mitte | T/O


Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Derfflinger 22 Projekt GmbH
- Developer: Profi Partner AG
- Architects: Tchoban Voss Architekten GmbH
- Usage: Office, Restaurant
- Floor Space: 5.800m²


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten GmbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by KoKoBln​


----------



## maxxe

*Band des Bundes* Federal Offices Expansion | Mitte | Pro


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Axel Schultes, Charlotte Frank 
- Usage: 400 Offices
- Investment: 460 Mio €
- Schedule: 2023-2027


*Won Competition 1992*

Axel Schultes' and Charlotte Frank's draft won the competition for the complex which looked the following. The idea of a whole band of the federal offices was realized in large parts.











*Current Status*

Blue part is finished, Green is planned.









(c)Google Earth


*Renderings / Model*

This is the approved model of the expansion for now. Just as 17 years ago the draft is by Axel Schultes and Charlotte Frank.




































(c)Axel Schultes, Charlotte Frank​


----------



## Seanrhine

Ugh horrible , they should just tear down the whole thing instead


----------



## wakka12

Its not that bad, but yeh could have been a bit more creative. Such a huge area, but therell be no nice squares or really urban spaces made after all that vast area is built on and millions spent on construction, this problems not unique to berlin though..I wish urban planning was just a bit more interesting..


----------



## Seanrhine

This area used to be so beautiful before the war. Such a shame


----------



## TM_Germany

It's not bad. It's just a government quarter on a monumental scale. They won't have cozy nice places. Even old government quarters like the federal triangle in DC are monumentally large and are larger than human scale on porpose.


----------



## The Eagle

Problem is like we have noticed before the planning from the air above. It was planned mostly in around 1991 / 92. The completed parts have problems with aging concrete and the flat roofs are leaking very bad.


----------



## wakka12

Well monumentally scaled places can be really amazing, but this isnt. Doesnt need to be cosy, but most of those spaces and squares and other areas look like they have basically no character which is the problem not the scale. But as I said, its not bad, but its certainly not good either. Its just a pity that such a vast central plot in an important city is used for a relatively unremarkable building complex

It just looks like a kind of badly considered students project to me, with pointless shapes and spaces, why does that building curve in an oval shape for instance? It contributes nothing that I can see. It sits in space rather than commanding it, which is exactly what monumental architecture shouldnt do


----------



## maxxe

*The Haus* | Charlottenburg - Wilmersorf | U/C

*Update*


Project Website

Old Post

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(C) Axthelm Rolvien Architekten, Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Budapester 35* | Charlottenburg | Pro
*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | Demo

*Webcam Update*


Original Post

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Picture*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Gutenbergstraße 13* | Charlottenberg | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Rothweiler + Färber Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















(C)my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Bachstraße/Wegelystraße* | Tiergarten | U/C

*Update*


more information


*Rendering*









(c)HGHI Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Charlottenburg* | Charlottenburg | Prep

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Cannon & Cannon, Caroline Stahl


*Recent Pictures*




































My pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*High West* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam 1

Webcam 2

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Arno Bonanni Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Scaffolding is falling. Construction should be finished soon.

Webcam 1

Webcam 2

















​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C 

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*

The cladding of the outter layer of glas is starting.




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## sky flo

Berlin, lass gut sein.


----------



## maxxe

*Stadtpalais Nassau* | Wilmersdorf | Prep


Developer Website

Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Bauwert AG
- Architekten: Patzschke & Partner Architekten
- Marketer: CARISMA Wohnbauten GmbH
- Usage: 37 Apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Joachim-Friedrich-Straße 10A* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

More information


*Rendering*









(C)Kleihues + Kleihues Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









Picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Picture*

First part reached final height.









picture by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Box Seven* | Friedrichshain | T/O


Official Website

Architects Website

Architects Website

Architects Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects:
Tchoban Voss Architekten
Patzschke & Partner Architekten
Lunetto Architekten
Arno Bonanni Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
- Developer: Bauwert Investment Group AG
- Usage: 615 Apartments, Office, Retail, Kindergarten 
- Schedule: 2015-2019


*Renderings*

A lot more on the architects websites!




































(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten, Patzschke & Partner Architekten, Lunetto Architekten, Arno Bonanni Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*



VictorJ said:


> Fotos der letzten zwei Wochen. Man kann jetzt durch zwei Straßen gehen, allerdings ist der kleine Park noch nicht gebaut. Noch nicht alle Häuser sind fertig.
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.


----------



## Darryl

Has anyone been in the new James Simon Galerie? It's finished and open now right? Not impressive?


----------



## maxxe

^^
No new pictures yet from it by forum members 
Had'nt had the time to check it out by myself either.

But i found some pictures on Flickr.


James Simon Gallerie. by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, auf Flickr


james simon gallerie 18-11-25 3271 photomerge by Martin Krause, auf Flickr


james simon gallerie 18-11-25 3259 photomerge by Martin Krause, auf Flickr


Berlin Museumsinsel James Simon-Galerie 2018 by wolf, auf Flickr


----------



## maxxe

*Sapphire* | Mitte | Finished


Official Website

Project Information and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Daniel Libeskind


*Recent Pictures*


wohnhaus sapphire 18-11-25 3427_8_9Ausgewogen by Martin Krause, auf Flickr


wohnhaus sapphire 18-11-25 3421_2_3Ausgewogen by Martin Krause, auf Flickr​


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> ^^
> No new pictures yet from it by forum members
> Had'nt had the time to check it out by myself either.
> 
> But i found some pictures on Flickr.
> 
> 
> James Simon Gallerie. by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> james simon gallerie 18-11-25 3271 photomerge by Martin Krause, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> james simon gallerie 18-11-25 3259 photomerge by Martin Krause, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Berlin Museumsinsel James Simon-Galerie 2018 by wolf, auf Flickr


Danke! I wish the color of the stone matched the surrounding buildings better and was less white, but it's not terrible.


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> *Sapphire* | Mitte | Finished
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> Project Information and Renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Daniel Libeskind
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> wohnhaus sapphire 18-11-25 3427_8_9Ausgewogen by Martin Krause, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> wohnhaus sapphire 18-11-25 3421_2_3Ausgewogen by Martin Krause, auf Flickr​


I loooooove this building! I tend to gravitate more to historic architecture, but this building renews my hope in contemporary architecture and reminds me that it can be good and not boring. If most of Berlin's new projects followed this kind of visual design standard I wouldn't complain ever about it being bland and boxy. Take note EuropaCity and MediaSpree, THIS is how it's done! 

Not everything needs to be a rectangle.


----------



## maxxe

Darryl said:


> Danke! I wish the color of the stone matched the surrounding buildings better and was less white, but it's not terrible.



The thing is that when the surrounding buildings were new the stone colour probably was something similar. These just need a bit of refurbishment and some cleaning to match the brighter stone colours of the new building. :nuts:

Yeah! Love the Sapphire aswell.
Wish more buildings in Berlin could be like this.


----------



## maxxe

*Haus der Zukunft - Futurium* | Mitte | Finished

*Update*


Webcam

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Richter und Musikowski


*Recent Pictures*


Futurium by Dacian Groza, auf Flickr


Futurium by Dacian Groza, auf Flickr


Futurium by Dacian Groza, auf Flickr


futurium 18-04-04 0279 by Martin Krause, auf Flickr


futurium 18-04-04 9958 Kopie by Martin Krause, auf Flickr​


----------



## Bestoftheworld

> I loooooove this building!


I don't like it. Pretty bad windows integration.


----------



## maxxe

^^Why is it bad?


----------



## Darryl

Thumbs down. Old rendering was far superior. So like Berlin to take an excellent, exciting design and water it down. :bash:


----------



## maxxe

^^ :chill:
It's the EXACT SAME draft as the "old" one, just another angle.
Nothing was watered down, its just the less exiting, but still pretty good, perspective.


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> ^^ :chill:
> It's the EXACT SAME draft as the "old" one, just another angle.
> Nothing was watered down, its just the less exiting, but still pretty good, perspective.


My bad, it sure doesn't look the same. I guess I'll have to save judgement for when it's done. The renderings have me confused now as to how it will actually look.


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

After the groundbraking ceremony all trees now have been cut down so the construction can start.
The birch in the foreground will probably be integrated into the newly shaped "Stefan-Heyn-Platz" city square.









picture by Johannes007​


----------



## PortoNuts

Nothing special but it's a good filler.


----------



## maxxe

*Fürst* Redevelopment Ku'Damm Karree | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures + Clip*























LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Eindrücke von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | U/C

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Wie viele Etagen werden es hier nun eigtl., 18 oder 20? (ich hab beides gelesen...). Jedenfalls ist die 18. gerade u/c.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von gestern


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Bundesallee* | Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Zur Bundesallee hin hat man mittlerweile die Endhöhe erreicht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir


----------



## maxxe

*S Warschauer Straße Rebuild* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Webcam

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Deutsche Bahn AG


*Recent Pictures*

Pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram



























Pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram​


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ I don't see the pictures. Is it my problem or it's a web site problem?


----------



## Lad

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ I don't see the pictures. Is it my problem or it's a web site problem?




I can see everything without any problem so I guess it’s not the website’s issue.


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Schöne Dynamik auf der Baustelle, wenn es in diesem Tempo weitergeht steht der Turm (er soll übrigens 97m und nicht 90m messen) bis 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von heute


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Impressionen von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Maybachufer 36-38* | Neukölln | T/O


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Patzschke Schwebel Planungs GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Schmucker Neubau - Maybachufer 36 - 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*

5 cranes are now set up ... just like before the the long brake. The only thing missing are the construction workers. 



dubaibobby said:


> Die Kräne stehen, fehlen nur noch die Bauleute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair Berlin* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Construction Start and Rendering*

Construction now officially started and a new fresher rendering is to be seen.
The new projects name is now VOLTAIR.









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*The One* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

Official Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Buwog Group


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier frische Eindrücke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von gestern


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier frische Eindrücke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von gestern


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Picture*

The construction broke street level.









Link​


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by Willy​


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *Maybachufer 36-38* | Neukölln | T/O
> 
> 
> Architects Website
> 
> Project Facts and Renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (C)Patzschke Schwebel Planungs GmbH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> ​












Would've been ever nicer if they kept the column at the corner as shown in the rendering. The pillar they went for in the end looks a bit cheap and unelegant.


----------



## melads

The quality of the neo-classical residential buildings going up in Berlin is truly amazing.


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Picture*

A current view from the webcam shows that the last floor is under construction right now.
After that there is around 5m of roof construction missing where the terrace will be located.









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent Picture*

picture by berlinbauboom, on Instagram









picture by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram


















pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Max-Delbrück-Centrum* | Mitte | Finished


Architects Website

Builders Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Staab Architekten
- Builder: Max-Delbrück-Centrum für Molekulare Medizin
- Usage: Institute for Medical Systems Biology BIMSB


*Recent Pictures*

This research facility was recently finished.































































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Missed the fact that there was a webcam for this project all the time.

LINK








​


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Campus* | MediaSpree | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Architekturbüro Henn


*Recent Pictures*

Some pictures by Pauline Schnor, Gründerszene.































































Some pictures by Pauline Schnor, Gründerszene.​


----------



## Tiaren

*Little City Palace picture update:*



Tiaren said:


> It is the final finish, and it indeed looks really pretty. Especially each afternoon/evening when it shines as if it was painted with gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Mantikor (https://www.stadtbild-deutschland.org/forum/index.php?thread/2597-berliner-schloss-humboldt-forum/&postID=308868#post308868


----------



## maxxe

*Hasenheide 74* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)VIIVA Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram


















pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch zum Humboldthafen hin sind die Gerüste mittlerweile gefallen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Topped out
> 
> Impressionen von heute
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier dürfte man mittlerweile die finale Endhöhe erreicht haben
> 
> von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Clip*

Clip by berlinbauboom, on Instagram





Clip by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | Prep

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Picture*



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Ein Bild von heute.


----------



## a57046d

*Maybachufer 36-38*
Architects: Patzschke & Partner Architects



















Source: © Patzschke Schwebel Architekten


----------



## Darryl

Does anyone have info on where the former Tacheles project stands? Last time I was in Berlin (2 years ago this summer) it was just a big cleared area of dirt. What is the holdup? Legal problems?


----------



## maxxe

The Tacheles project is actually U/C but there is no official rendering to be seen anywhere.
There are a couple webcams that show the progress and a website but no renderings and further information.

Website




































LINK


----------



## Tiaren

^^
It's a farce at this point that we still don't have any visualization of the Tacheles mall project. How can this even be? 

On another topic, I had no idea that the Grandaire tower would rise that high above the surrounding area. It will be really visible in the Eastern skyline.


----------



## maxxe

It seems to be allowed to not have any design revealed to the public even after the start of construction. Maybe there are two different styles of the facade and the investor or the builder has not decided yet. :?

The Grandaire should be around 70m tall with the machinery floor. It surely is visible when you look for a moment but it does not have any major impact on the skyline. But this building is great for the urban feeling of the area around the Alexa Mall. From ground level the Grandaire and the other projects between Alexanderplatz and Jannowitzbrücke are huge improvements to the big nothing that was beforehand. There are a lot of exiting new perspectives that create a more urban feeling. Especially this one ... love it.



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## PortoNuts

a57046d said:


> *Maybachufer 36-38*
> Architects: Patzschke & Partner Architects
> 
> Source: © Patzschke Schwebel Architekten


Beautiful.


----------



## maxxe

*Im Wirtschaftswunder* | Schöneberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architects


*Recent Pictures*



























LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Ottobock Bötzow Quarter* | Prenzlauer Berg | App


Architects Website

Builder Website


The former Bötzow Brewery is situated within walking distance of Berlin’s Alexanderplatz.
Following severe destruction during World War II, the site was never rebuilt. From its very
beginning more than 150 years ago, the Bötzow family attached great importance to
running a modern brewery and a pleasant working environment. The architecture of
the site always reflected these values, incorporating a public beer garden next to industrial
buildings which formed a central square. The masterplan aims to perpetuate the singularity
of this location. It creates a new identity for the 24,000 m² site and transforms
Bötzow Berlin into a new public destination within the city. The existing buildings
will be restored and three new volumes will extend the ensemble,
making reference in their location to the earlier buildings.
The brewery grounds will be reconnected to the city.
David Chipperfield


*Project Facts*

- Architects: David Chipperfield Architects 
- Builder: Bötzow Berlin GmbH & Co. KG
- Usage: Laboratories, Offices


*Renderings*



























(c)David Chipperfield Architects​


----------



## maxxe

*Schultheiss Quartier* | Moabit | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler


*Recent Pictures*




































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Bikini Berlin* | Charlottenburg | Finished


Official Website


The heritage-listed Bikini Berlin complex includes the Bikinihaus (Bikini Building) opposite the Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church,
the large high-rise at Hardenbergplatz, the Zoo Palast cinema, the small high-rise with the 25hours Hotel and the car park at the Aquarium. 

The “Zentrum am Zoo” (Centre at the Zoo) ensemble, completed in 1957 by architects Paul Schwebes and Hans Schoszberger,
is a symbol of Berlin’s City West and one of the few still preserved contemporary eyewitnesses to the eventful history of post-war Berlin.

By the end of the 1960s more than sixty fashion companies had moved into the complex, producing and selling textiles and clothing.
Once the Berlin Wall was erected, the ensemble of buildings fell into a Sleeping Beauty slumber, from which it was brought back to life
in spring 2014 by the Munich-based Bayerische Hausbau following a respectful revitalisation.
Bikini Berlin was born: a unique combination of shopping, gastronomy, workspaces, cinema, leisure, recreation and hotel.
Bikini Berlin


*Project Facts*

- Owner: Bayrische Hausbau
- Build: 1955 - 1957
- Building Architects: Schwebes & Schoszberger (1957)
- Renovated: 2010-2013
- Renovation Architects: Architekturbüro SAQ, Hild und K Architekten
- Usage: Concept Mall, Office, Hotel


*Recent Pictures*

Pictures by micharl_foto, auf Flickr


Berlin - Zwischen Bahnhof Zoo und Breitscheidplatz by micharl_foto, auf Flickr


Berlin - Zwischen Bahnhof Zoo und Breitscheidplatz by micharl_foto, auf Flickr


Berlin Charlottenburg by micharl_foto, auf Flickr


Berlin Charlottenburg by micharl_foto, auf Flickr


Berlin Charlottenburg by micharl_foto, auf Flickr


Berlin Charlottenburg by micharl_foto, auf Flickr


Berlin Charlottenburg by micharl_foto, auf Flickr​


----------



## erbse

maxxe said:


> Ottobock Bötzow Quarter | Prenzlauer Berg | App
> 
> Architects Website


World-class public spaces, with all the lush green, the warm-toned stone pavement, the little fountains, the rivulet! That's a park of quality.
Hope they'll do it exactly like that.

It's details like that, which should be taken much more care of. kay:


----------



## maxxe

*Niu Dwarf / Werdauer Weg* | Schöneberg | U/C


Hotel Website

Architect Website

Webcam


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Werdauer Weg 3 Immobilien Projektentwicklungs GmbH & Co. KG
- Architects: Max Dudler Architekten
- Usage: Hotel, Office
- Floor Space: 12.000 m²
- Schedule: 2019-2020


*Renderings*


















(c)Max Dudler Architekten


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## PortoNuts

Very nice batch of projects.


----------



## maxxe

*Bachstraße/Wegelystraße* | Tiergarten | U/C
*HGHI Tower* | Tiergarten | U/C

*Update*


Old Renderings and Information


*Old Rendering*









(c)HGHI Holding GmbH


*New Renderings*


















LINK


*Recent Pictures*

The projects name, design and height was changed. Its now called HGHI Tower and will have 8 floors.
Yes, this project really has "tower" in its name. 8 floors is now a tower in Berlin, folks. :nuts:

Recent pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram.



























pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram.









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir





derUlukai said:


> ganz okay soweit. den großartigen fassadenknick vom bauschildrendering konnte ich jetzt aber nicht entdecken..


----------



## maxxe

*Palais Europacity* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Builder Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*G40 *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


More information

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner & Dominik A. Krohm, Diamona & Harnisch


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by KoKoBln​


----------



## maxxe

*CoFACTORY* | Mitte | T/O

Update


Developer Website

Rendering and Project Information


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten GmbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by KoKoBln​


----------



## a57046d

*Revaler Spitze*
Location: Revaler Straße 28/29/30/31 - Friedrichshain
Concept: Office, Retail, Food/Gastro
Developer: Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH

Developer Website


----------



## erbse

^ I really like this one, classy!


----------



## maxxe

...


----------



## erbse

I'm not reading SSC a lot lately (since months actually, as you might have noticed), so thanks for telling me.


----------



## Darryl

I’ve learned here on SSC that if the project has the word “Europa” in its name, you need not even look at the renderings for you immediately know that you are guaranteed a sterile district of white or gray soulless boxes.


----------



## maxxe

*Brain Box Berlin - Adlershof* | Köpenick | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more information and renderings

webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Profi Partner AG, Albrecht Projektentwicklungs GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

There is now a webcam for this project


















LINK​


----------



## maxxe

erbse said:


> I'm not reading SSC a lot lately (since months actually, as you might have noticed), so thanks for telling me.



Sorry, actually didn't notice it :|


----------



## Tiaren

*City Palace* photo update:



The Eagle said:


> source by Mantikor. Thank You!


----------



## cristof

i believe projects in berlin are so bland, i went in berlin recently and was very disappointed by the lack of originality of those projects, the area next to the berlin wall where zalando is headquartered is so banal, nothing special, that look like a regional city next to such a landmark that so a missed opportunity and i am not talking about this awful mall which opened behind... the same can go to the area next to the central station, just no daring, nothing, plain blandness front of you... and huge streets with no one strolling on....berlin could be a lab for the future of urban living...it is just not the case now


----------



## erbse

Judging like that by Berlin's two worst development areas of the past 3 decades is somewhat unfair though.

But yeah, the general wow factor could be amplified, as well as the number of new classical designs.


----------



## cristof

it is not just those two areas, i walked a lot during my stay in Berlin and nothing caught my eyes, just this tower in Zoologische garten the rest mundane things


----------



## maxxe

*Carte Blanche *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Teaser Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)DC Developments Berlin GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*



























(c)pictures by [URL="https://www.architektur-urbanistik.berlin/index.php?members/signalgrau.81/]Signalgrau[/URL]​


----------



## Tiaren

The renovation and partial reconstruction of the interior of the *State Library* on Unter den Linden is also close to being finished:









Source:https://www.bal-berlin.de/projekte/generalsanierung-um-und-erweiterungsbau-der-staatsbibliothek-unter-den-linden/









Source: https://www.preussischer-kulturbesitz.de/newsroom/dossiers-und-nachrichten/dossiers/dossier-magazin-mitte/ein-haus-voller-schaetze.html


----------



## maxxe

*Franklin Haus* | Charlottenburg | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: SSN Group
- Architects: Tobias Nöfer Architekten
- Usage: Office
- GFA: 16.000m²
- Rental Space: 11.700m²


*Rendering*









(c)Tobias Nöfer Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Picture*


















pictures by Johannes007​


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Old Look*









my picture


*New Rendering*

The project was sold to the GEG Group.
There are also first renderings for the new building with the name of New Podium that is going to be build around the old one.

I updated the _More Information and Project Facts_ post.



























GEG Group / gmp Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Two nightly pictures by a (bit blurry :hmm: ) live weather cam.
The black thing on the left is The Westlight.


















LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































LINK​


----------



## wakka12

maxxe said:


> *Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Proprietors Website
> 
> More Information and Project Facts
> 
> 
> *Old Look*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my picture
> 
> 
> *New Rendering*
> 
> The project was sold to the GEG Group.
> There are also first renderings for the new building with the name of New Podium that is going to be build around the old one.
> 
> I updated the _More Information and Project Facts_ post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEG Group / gmp Architekten​


A clever and sustainable way to urbanise a poorly integrated block without demolishing, I like it! And gives it a really nice fresh contemporary edge.


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*JaHo Mitte* | Mitte | 18 fl | Demo

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Model Rendering*

First model of the building mass.









(c)KSP Jürgen Engel


*Recent Pictures*

Kühn Malvezzi Architekten won the competition for the first part of the construction.
There are no further renderings so far just these photos of the model.


















(c)Kühn Mavezzi Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Kunstcampus *| Mitte | Finished

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









©Léon Wohlhage Wernik Architekten, Groth Gruppe


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Büro- und Apothekerhaus* | EuropaCity | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## Turgeman

maxxe said:


> *Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Architects Website
> 
> Developers Website
> 
> Renderings and Project Facts
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten
> ​




Separated at birth? This looks a lot like https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2097249 



>


----------



## maxxe

With a lot of ...










... maybe 
The one in front got a similar tone and is a box with windows aswell.


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Construction finally continues.


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*The One* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

Official Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Buwog Group


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*































































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## Darryl

erbse said:


> Judging like that by Berlin's two worst development areas of the past 3 decades is somewhat unfair though.
> 
> But yeah, the general wow factor could be amplified, as well as the number of new classical designs.


Unfortunately though, those two areas are not in some outlying area, but happen to be two of the most visited areas in the entire city. One is at the main central train station which basically every visitor goes to, and the other is at arguably the top most tourist attraction in the whole city, the East Side Gallery, which also just about every visitor to Berlin goes to.

I wish Berlin would stop building like they are a suburb of Gelsenkirchen instead of the capital of one of the largest and most powerful countries in Europe.


----------



## Darryl

^^
With that said, I like the Stream :tongue2:

...and Voltair is not terrible


----------



## Tiaren

Darryl said:


> ...and the other is at arguably the top most tourist attraction in the whole city,


It's not really. Brandenburg Gate, Reichstag and Holocaust Memorial are the most visited. Which makes sense, since they are directly in the center of the city and lie directly next to each other.


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

Darryl said:


> Unfortunately though, those two areas are not in some outlying area, but happen to be two of the most visited areas in the entire city. One is at the main central train station which basically every visitor goes to, and the other is at arguably the top most tourist attraction in the whole city, the East Side Gallery, which also just about every visitor to Berlin goes to.
> 
> I wish Berlin would stop building like they are a suburb of Gelsenkirchen instead of the capital of one of the largest and most powerful countries in Europe.



The thing is that 90% or even more of the people that visit the Entertainment City at the East Side Gallery dont even notice the bland and boring architecture. When i visited the Mercedes Platz in front of the Arena the first time with some friends they were absolutely stunned by all the lights, big screens and the fountain in the middle. They absolutely ignored the architecture. For the average person and all the tourists this is a temple of consumption and entertainment, because the average person is not interested in the architecture. 

The quarter serves its purpose quite well. The architecture comes too short. :/


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## PortoNuts

Charlottenburg is firing on all cylinders.


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Veeeery slow progress.



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*DSTRCT.Berlin* | Pankow | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: UBX 2 Objekt Berlin S.à.r.l.
- Architects: Gewers Pudewill Architekten
- Usage: Office
- Floor Space: 49.000m²
- Schedule: 2019-2021


*Renderings*




































(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Überlin* Steglitzer Kreisel Revitalization | Steglitz | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)CG-Gruppe


*Recent Picture*



Heinrich Harrer said:


> Lange komplett nackig, kommt jetzt der interessante Teil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frohe Ostern!


----------



## maxxe

*EmMI LuebesKind-Haus* | Mitte | U/C


Builder Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Brenner Krohm Architekten PartGmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Good News - Beim Spreeturm und bei Upside Berlin geht es weiter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> von heute


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Impressionen von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Topped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Picture*


DSC03754 by Karsten Lützen, auf Flickr​


----------



## a57046d

BEAM, SCHICKLERSTRASSE 5-7









© Signa Development Selection AG

Architecture: Pott Architects i.A. Jan Przerwa
Location: Schicklerstraße 5-7 Bezirk Mitte
building contractor: SDS Fünfte Immobilien GmbH & Co. KG, München
Developer: SIGNA Real Estate Managment GmbH

Pre-war status:









Wikimedia


----------



## maxxe

*Spree One *| Charlottenburg | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*









pictures by MarioS​


----------



## wakka12

a57046d said:


> BEAM, SCHICKLERSTRASSE 5-7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Signa Development Selection AG
> 
> Architecture: Pott Architects i.A. Jan Przerwa
> Location: Schicklerstraße 5-7 Bezirk Mitte
> building contractor: SDS Fünfte Immobilien GmbH & Co. KG, München
> Developer: SIGNA Real Estate Managment GmbH
> 
> Pre-war status:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimedia


Should have rebuilt it. I wonder if they would allow a classical style mansard roof on a listed modernist structure? Surely not, because it would look terrible too


----------



## maxxe

*DGB Headquarter* | Schöneberg | Demo

*Update*


Architects Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Picture*

Demolition in progress.


Abriss des Berliner DGB-Hauses Keithstraße/Kleiststraße by Ralf, auf Flickr​


----------



## Dallas star

Thanks for the awesome updates, lovely to see all the finishing projects around Spring time.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## PortoNuts

Berlin is hot right now :cheers2:

Great updates, highly appreciated.


----------



## maxxe

*Central Tower* | Mitte | 20 fl | 70m | Pro


Engineer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Cesa Investment GmbH & Co. KG
- Architects: Gewers Pudewill Architekten
- Engineers: Hartwich & Bernhardt Ingenieure
- Usage: Hotel
- Floors: 20
- Height: 70m
- Floor Space: 24.500m²
- Schedule: 2019-2020


*Renderings*


















(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Pier 61/63* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Developer Website

more infos and renderings

Webcam


*Rendering*









(C)Eller+Eller Architekten


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Überlin* Steglitzer Kreisel Revitalization | Steglitz | U/C

*Update*


Original Post

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)CG-Gruppe


*Recent Picture*

Wetterturm Dahlem by Frank Guschmann, auf Flickr


Wetterturm Dahlem by Frank Guschmann, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Stand gestern - es geht munter weiter in die Tiefe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> 24.05.
> Div. Perspektiven
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*City Palace Stadtschloss* | Mitte | T/O


The dome is now getting it's copper cladding.




dubaibobby said:


> Eine abgespeckte Version der Ausstellung aus der ehem. Humboldt-Box ist nun bis zur Eröffnung des HF am Werdeschem Markt zu sehen, der Eintritt ist frei. Die Kuppel soll bis September komplett eingedeckt sein, diese Woche gings los.
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von gestern


----------



## maxxe

*Pfefferberg 1A* | Mitte | T/O


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Pysall Architekten
- Usage: Studio
- Floor Space: 1.145 m²


*Renderings*



























(c)Pysall Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Neubau am Teutoburger Platz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir




















LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | T/O

*Update*


Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Sankt Marien* | Neukölln | U/C

*Update*


Developer Website

Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









©AVILA Management & Consulting AG


*Recent Picture*









picture by guruz​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Picture*









picture by guruz​


----------



## Suburbanist

Are there long-term places to build some cluster of high-rises near the Tiepark?


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic updates all around :cheers1:


----------



## maxxe

Suburbanist said:


> Are there long-term places to build some cluster of high-rises near the Tiepark?


You mean the Tierpark in Lichtenberg?
If yes then the simple and short answer is no. The area around the Tierpark is mostly residential.
There are some older residential high rises around 55m but no further plannings to build new high rise buildings.

Or are you talking about the Zoo in the City West?


----------



## Tiaren

He's very likely talking about Tiergarten and often proposed skyscrapers and skyscraper clusters in/near the City West.
The simple answer is no, this is Berlin we are taling about, they don't want skyscrapers. It's always a little miracle if a single highrise above 100m is approved, and even then the construction might take many, many years and many, many delays.


----------



## Mr Bricks

The relatively low-rise cityscape of Berlin has become something of a signature for the city and personally I see no reason why Berlin has to look more like Frankfurt or Warsaw. Attractive new residential quarters and mini-towers make the city unique.


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> 30.05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> 30.05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Vattenfall Germany HQ* | Schöneberg | U/C


Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)EDGE Technologies


*Recent Video*

Some nice inside views by EDGE Technologies.

321776865









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Königstadt-Quartier* | Mitte | T/O


*Project Facts*

- Developer: bauart GmbH
- Architects: Tchoban Voss Architekten
- Usage: 120 Apartments, Retail


*Renderings*


















(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Kunstcampus *| Mitte | Finished

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









©Léon Wohlhage Wernik Architekten, Groth Gruppe


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | Z/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | App


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: DWI Grundbesitz GmbH
- Architects: Staab Architekten
- Usage: Office, Retail
- Rentable Floor Space: 12.500 m²
- Floors: 11
- Height: 45m


*Renderings*






















































(c)Staab Architeken​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*

Cladding started.



sandtimer said:


> Das Cladding der Außenfassade hat begonnen.


----------



## PortoNuts

Love the dark brick on the Wiener Etagen.


----------



## maxxe

*Pandion Wall 18 *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(c)Höhne Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Wilhelms-Quartier* | Pankow | T/O


Developer Website

Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: HBB Hanseatische Wohnungsbaugesellschaft mbH & Co. KG
- Architects:GFB Alvarez & Schepers
- Usage: 40 Apartments, 6 Townhouses


*Renderings*



























(c)GFB Alvarez & Schepers


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## erbse

I really like the Pandion project! kay:


----------



## maxxe

*Revaler Spitze *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

More Renderings and Information


*Rendering*









(c) Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C 

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Riverside Square* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Builder Website

more renderings and information

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | Prep


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architeken


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Humboldthafen* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









©Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



















These guys wanted to be on a picture too. :lol:













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by (c)eikebecker_architekten, on Instagram


















pictures by (c)eikebecker_architekten, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Stadtpalais Nassau* | Wilmersdorf | U/C


Developer Website

Official Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*SQUARE1* | Adlershof | Pro


Developer Website

Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Bauwert Aktiengesellschaft
- Architects: Eller+Eller, Grüntuch Ernst
- Usage: Office
- Floor Space: 110.000m²
- Construction Start: 2020


*Renderings*






















































(c)Eller+Eller, Grüntuch Ernst​


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> *Cube *| Mitte | T/O
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> Original Post
> 
> Webcam
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)CA Immo
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pictures​


I like this building, but I don't like its location. I used to think the Hauptbahnhof's sheer size and gleaming glass facade was so impressive when seen across the lawns from the Chancellory and Reichstag. It stood alone in it's uniqueness and really commanded that square in a monumental way. Now that thunder is stolen by the Cube. It is blocking the uninterrupted view of the Hauptbahnhof. It makes the area look cluttered and takes away from the uniqueness of the station because it too is all glass. It's a nice building, but it would have been better to be standing on its own somewhere or amongst dissimilar (non glass) buildings.


----------



## maxxe

^^
Cluttered? I think urbanized and dense are the right words.
I know what you mean ... the Hauptbahnhof is a truely monumental building but so will be the Cube with its facade.
I always thought it was sad that it was standing all by itself without beeing integrated into an urban city structure around it. This has changed in the last couple of years.
Yes the Cube is partially blocking the view from some perspectives but it creates lot more urban feeling around the Hauptbahnhof and some new interesting perspectives ...
It might loose a bit of its monumentality but it isn't less spectacular.


----------



## maxxe

*Office Osramhöfe* | Wedding | U/C


Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Becker & Kries Unternehmensgruppe
- Architects: Tchoban Voss Architekten
- Usage: Office


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Growing pretty fast.




































pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

pictures bei Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook




































pictures bei Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook​


----------



## LtBk

Do you think the number of projects will decrease if Berlin freezes rent for 5 years?


----------



## maxxe

^^
I need to read into that a little first to know more about the possible consequences.
But maybe we have some guys here in the forum that know something about the housing/property market and the effects of a rent freeze.


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*

Excavations should be finished soon. The only direction is now up.



sandtimer said:


> update heute (meins)


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | App

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Picture*

After the building permit was granted over a year ago there where some disputes with the Alexa mall ... the construction site remained untouched.
There now where some slight movements, a proper fence was installed and some workers did some markings around the site.
So maybe the dispute was settled and the construction can now start. We'll see.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Carte Blanche *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Teaser Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)DC Developments Berlin GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*



























(c)pictures by [URL="https://www.architektur-urbanistik.berlin/index.php?members/marios.16/]MarioS[/URL]​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



sandtimer said:


> Bilder von heute, spätestens jetzt sollten die letzten Kritiker verstummen. Klar wären hier 100m mehr besser gewesen, aber dieser Bau wird sich dennoch hervorragend einfügen und den Hauptbahnhof mit seiner kristallin-gläsernen Struktur komplettieren. Wenn dann noch die Hochhäuser auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hinzukommen ergibt das ein schönes und hochwertiges Ensemble.


----------



## maxxe

*Pier 61/63* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Developer Website

more infos and renderings

Webcam


*Rendering*









(C)Eller+Eller Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Kornversuchsspeicher* Redevelopment | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: AFF Architekten
- Usage:
Office,
Apartments
Restaurant/Bar
- Floor Space: 2816 m²
- Build: 1899
- Last Renovation / Extension: 1915


*Renderings*













































(c)AFF Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## maxxe

*Pier 61/63* | Mediaspree | Webcam | U/C


This Webcam for the Pier 61/63 delivers some nice evening shots.










LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by tfberlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

















































































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*































































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook​


----------



## maxxe

*Charlie Living* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)GRAFT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*


Charlie Living Berlin by David Bank, auf Flickr​


----------



## PortoNuts

Great updates :applause:


----------



## GeneratorNL

I agree!

It always makes me happy to see new updates by Maxxe! :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

*Brain Box Berlin - Adlershof* | Köpenick | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more information and renderings

webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Profi Partner AG, Albrecht Projektentwicklungs GmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















LINK​


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks like a snake :lol:


----------



## Higgibaby

^^yes and there are even more snakes in Berlin


----------



## maxxe

*An der Urania* | Schöneberg | 17 fl | 65m | Pro


A new highrise project is planned in Schöneberg.
The Berlin office Barkow Leibinger won a competition for a 17 story building, which will stand at about 65m.
The project will be developed by Jahr Grundbesitz GmbH & Co. KG from Hamburg. Construction is likely to start in 2021.


*Rendering*

There are no bigger renderings so far.









(c)Barkow Leibinger / LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Stand heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meins


----------



## 2G2R

In my mind, Berlin deserves more towers and higher towers... that's not enough so far for such city... A cluster of 4-5 250-350mtrs towers could be a good idea, like in Moscow or Paris or Madrid, Milano.


----------



## maxxe

4-5 250-350m towers could be a good idea for a skyscraper fan like you.
But for a (more or less) rational thinking Berlin senate this scale would be completely out of context. Madrid is good example for this. An even better one is Manchester right now. It's skyscraper boom is absolutely out of scale. We see 5 150m to 220m skyscrapers directly next to old 1 story industrial brick shacks. Before Berlins starts building higher buildings in the 200m range and above, it should get a good basis for them not to look completely out of context and all the 50 to 90m high rises we see popping up all around the city do a good job. I think Berlin does not need 200+m skyscrapers, these lower buildings at about 100m do a good job of creating an urban environment at street level even though they are not having any major impact on the skyline.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> ^
> Gerade Berlin schreit doch nach mehr "eitlen Diven" und vertikalen Highlights.
> 
> Als kleinen Lückenfüller finde ich das Türmchen zwar etwas zu unambitioniert und langweilig aber ok und sicher besser als nichts, 20 - 30m mehr hätten hier mE auch besser gepasst. Seis drum, in Berlin muss man einfach mal klein anfangen.
> 
> Eindrücke von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendwie mag ich die Perspektive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## 2G2R

Berlin ist Berlin.


----------



## maxxe

2G2R said:


> Berlin ist Berlin.


Exactly. And that's why your other statement is daft.



2G2R said:


> A cluster of 4-5 250-350mtrs towers could be a good idea, like in Moscow or Paris or Madrid, Milano.


----------



## maxxe

*Spree Office* | MediaSpree | Finished

*Update*


Original Post

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)nps tchoban voss


*Recent Pictures*

This is now finished.



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*James-Simon-Galerie* | Mitte | Finished


Architects Website

More renderings and information


As a continuation of Friedrich August Stüler’s forum architecture, the James Simon Galerie
serves as the new entrance building for Museum Island, completing the ensemble between
the Kupfergraben canal and the south-west façade of the Neues Museum. Together with
the ‘Archaeological Promenade’, it forms the backbone of the masterplan that was developed
in 1999 and adopted as the basis for all further planning on Museum Island.
David Chipperfield Architekten


*Model*









(c)David Chipperfield Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The James-Simon-Galerie was opened today for the public. 

Baunetz.de reported yesterday with a lot of pictures.

Te following are just a few of them.

















































































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Highrise MK 2E *| Europacity | 86m | App


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Building Permit*

This project has now been approved. 
The building permit was granted on 25.06. and it is now ready for realization.
As soon as the construction for the new SBahn tunnel is completely finished on this plot, which should be the case later this year, the construction can start.
There are also some new information about it.

- GFA: ca. 32.000 m²
- Restaurant for 160 guests
- Café for 40 guests
- Sky-Bar for 61 guests
- Underground Parking with 27 spaces 

There is also a fresh rendering.









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Spandauer Ufer* | Spandau | 80m, 70m, 2x45m | Pro

*Update*


Renderings and Infos

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*

concept of the urban development









(c)ASTOC Architects and Planners


*Fresh Renderings*

Fresh renderings for this project.






















































(c)ASTOC Architects and Planners GmbH / LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*








































































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook​


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Picture*



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Schnappschuss von heute. The Student & das Grandaire im Hintergrund.


----------



## maxxe

*An der Urania* | Schöneberg | 17 fl | 65m | Pro


First Post


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger / LINK


*New Renderings*






















































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | Prep

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*

More preparatory works.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## Architecture lover

The Cube is so iconic, finally a contemporary building that doesn't doubt the potential of Neo-Futurism.
For most of the time I have zero problem with reviving historic architecture, but I do get immensely frustrated when I see, it is being done by degrading modern architecture, by showing contemporary trends as bland and uninspiring. It's so unhealthy do such a thing.

Why is it that much of a problem to revive historic architecture that was lost, while respecting and exploring the potentials of current contemporary styles?

The almost conspiratorial posts (written by 80% of the people in the Palace reconstruction thread) I've been reading against contemporary architectural styles created such animosity in me, I get to the point of not even wanting to visit those threads. While in fact I do believe that renovating the palace is actually a great idea, and guess what - I truly appreciate the minimalist part on the side, it was done with great materials, and looks like a very high quality building.

I hope Berlin will open the mind and explore the immense potentials of Neo-Futurism.
In the meantime nothing is stopping Berlin (or the rest of Germany) to reconstruct what was ruined.

Cheers to people in Germany who do love historic architecture, but also believe that contemporary architectural trends can also be worthy of a landmark status (if there are any who believe in that). 
If people don't believe in the potentials of Neo-Futurism, of course they'll end up designing something bland. I hope the Cube - once finished will give people at least a tiny particle of an idea of how interesting modern architecture can be.


----------



## PortoNuts

All the good ones on this page.


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Schade um die schöne Konstruktion, wenn es so unschön verpackt wird.
> Die dreieckigen Glasfragmente die die 3D Hexagone bilden, sehen einfach nur bescheuert aus. Und dann noch mit weiß/grauen Fugenleisten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


----------



## Architecture lover

Wow, another great example, when form no longer follows function, but breaks free in order to follow fiction - that's what Neo-Futurism is all about.


----------



## maxxe

*James-Simon-Galerie* | Mitte | Finished


Architects Website

More renderings and information


As a continuation of Friedrich August Stüler’s forum architecture, the James Simon Galerie
serves as the new entrance building for Museum Island, completing the ensemble between
the Kupfergraben canal and the south-west façade of the Neues Museum. Together with
the ‘Archaeological Promenade’, it forms the backbone of the masterplan that was developed
in 1999 and adopted as the basis for all further planning on Museum Island.
David Chipperfield Architekten


*Model*









(c)David Chipperfield Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



noisrevid said:


> Habe mir mal auf die Schnelle die James Simon Galerie angeschaut.
> Definitiv ein echter Hingucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilder von mir_


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















LINK LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Ottobock Bötzow Quarter* | Prenzlauer Berg | Prep


Architects Website

Builder Website

More information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)David Chipperfield Architects


*Recent Picture*

A fence was set up.









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## wakka12

I know the gallery opening was highly anticipated but just wow! Nearly tempted to visit berlin just to see it


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Picture*

That's the office part.









picture by berlinbauboom, on Instagram​


----------



## cristof

still waiting for the opening of the airport, it will be more practical to access the city center by train.


----------



## maxxe

Is this forum broken again? I can see these posts on my mobile device but on my laptop the post by wakka is the last one. There are way to often problems with the SSC threads and and annoying problems with the servers, please fix these issues!

Edit: Now it's visible again via laptop. The 200th page was'nt to be seen.


----------



## GeneratorNL

I'm experiencing these forum problems as well, Maxxe. They come and go. And they suck. hno:

You know what doesn't suck though? Your constant updating of this thread. :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

^^ I can't repeat it often enough. Without all these guys taking pictures there wouldn't be anything to post here


----------



## maxxe

*Schadowstraße 4* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Bundesrepublik Deutschland
- Architects: CODE UNIQUE Architekten
- Usage: Administration Office
- Floor Space: 23.500m²
- Schedule: 2019-2022
- Investment: 96 Mio €


*Renderings*


















(c)CODE UNIQUE Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website


The grounds of a former ice factory will be transformed into a new urban hub offering a convergence of living, working, and cultural opportunities.
The listed former cooling house and residential building will be wholly restored and complemented with two new buildings
featuring the contemporary design for which GRAFT architects are famous.
London workspace provider Techspace will move into the cooling house and open a tech hub for scale-ups.
Trockland


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Trockland Management GmbH
- Architects: GRAFT Architekten
- Usage: Office, Retail, ca. 50 Apartments
- Floor Space: ca. 23.000m²
- Schedule: 2018-2020


*Renderings*













































(c)Trockland Management GmbH / GRAFT Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Restoration and reconstruction is going on right now.



























LINK​


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ So the Eisfabrik isn't going to be demolished? That's excellent news. I've visited that historic industrial building several times in the previous 7 years and I always hoped that it would get a new purpose. Last thing I heard was that the owner wanted to demolish it. Good thing that's not happening! :cheers:


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

Cranes, cranes and more cranes.


----------



## maxxe

Big construction site, big amount of cranes. 

The blue one in the last picture actually belongs to a different residential project directly next to the B:Hub by HOWOGE, one of the big 6 municipal housing associations in Berlin.
Nothing special but ok. 119 Apartments and some retail spaces arise here.









LINK


----------



## maxxe

*Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | Prep


Covivio Press Release

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Sauerbruch Hutton


*Recent Picture*

A propper fence was now set up.









pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | T/O

*Update*


Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Picture*









pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | T/O


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Cladding reached the top. Just the space for the elevator is left.


















pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The base shell of both buildings is finished. We should see the towers rise up to 96 and 85m from now on.



























pictures by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*G40 *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


More information

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Klaus Theo Brenner & Dominik A. Krohm, Diamona & Harnisch


*Recent Picture*

Almost finished









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C 

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Picture*

First part is T/O









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | Prep

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Picture*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB18bWaIC3sd/
​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Winsstraße / Marienburger Straße* | Prenzlauer Berg | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)STEPHAN HÖHNE Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*


Axel Springer Building by Johan van Elk, auf Flickr


Axel Springer Building by Johan van Elk, auf Flickr


Axel Springer Building by Johan van Elk, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Pier 61/63* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Developer Website

more infos and renderings

Webcam


*Rendering*









(C)Eller+Eller Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Construction crossed street level.


















LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Charlie Living* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)GRAFT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*

Some detailed shots by the developer.




































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Binzstraße 42* | Pankow | T/O


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Marc Kocher Architekten
- General Contractor: Lattermann Bau GmbH
- Builder: Binz 42 GbR
- Usage: Apartments


*Rendering*









(c)Marc Kocher Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | Prep

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

More movements.



sandtimer said:


> Es tut sich was.


----------



## Tiaren

Wow, I can't believe they are actually preparing the construction site of the Capital Tower. How long has it been planned already? I honestly thought they'd never build it, lol.


----------



## maxxe

The first news about this specific project were published in april '14. So it took almost 5 and a half years for the first exacavator to appear on the plot. But as you said these are still preparatory works, not the start of construction.


----------



## Darryl

I think this Meryl Streep quote from "Devil Wears Prada" fits Berlin perfectly:

"Feel free to move at a glacial pace"
-Miranda Priestly


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



sandtimer said:


> Update heute, man ist mittlerweile bei der ersten Turmetage angelangt. Bei dem jetzigen Tempo stehen die Rohbauten in geschätzt 5 Jahren, läuft also nach Berliner Maßstäben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kletterschalungen für die Türme stehen nun auch bereit:


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | 55m | T/O

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

There was around a year of no progress due to insolvency of the main contractor.
But the works were resumed and are making minor progress.



dubaibobby said:


> Die Insolvenz des Generalunternehmers ist der Grund für die Verzögerung, dadurch wird das Projekt ein Jahr später fertig.
> Quelle:https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...ei-wohnturm-bau-im-hansaviertel/24941752.html
> 
> Eindrücke von dieser Woche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Für meinen Geschmack stimmt bei dem Turm so gut wie nichts und er wirkt dabei auch noch kleiner als das Motel One (60m) am Alex, da fehlen mir mind. 15 bis 20m. Vom Breitscheidplatz kommend sieht der Turm dabei auch breiter als hoch aus, das ist weder besonders metropolisch, noch in irgend einer Weise elegant und mE ein absoluter fail. Unter L&L wird es in dieser Lage wohl nie einen Tower geben der höher als das EC ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Picture*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | Finished

*Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> "Se Wave" - fertig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Enter Berlin* | Wedding | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Townscape One Development GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

Today was the ground breaking ceremony.



dubaibobby said:


> Heute wurde Richtfest gefeiert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Stream on se Block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Bureau 77* | Tiergarten | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Unit3 Consulting


*Recent Picture*

This one is almost finished.









picture by KoKoBln​


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Picture*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


> Noch ein paar Perspektiven. Richtig dufte, der Cube.


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## wakka12

The Areal am Tacheles development looks really nice ! but considering its herzog de meuron I thought I thought they would have went with a more unique design


----------



## Dallas star

maxxe said:


> *Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | Prep
> 
> 
> Covivio Press Release
> 
> more information and renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Sauerbruch Hutton
> 
> 
> *News*
> 
> Building permission was granted!
> 
> Preparatory works already begun and a proper fence was set up.
> Construction is planned to start in 1st quarter 2020.​


Wow! This is serious news. It would be great to see Alexander Platz get a facelift.


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Great perspective on the building imo.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Carte Blanche *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Teaser Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)DC Developments Berlin GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*













































(c)pictures by MarioS​


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> *The Student Hotel* | Mitte | T/O
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Original Post
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten
> 
> 
> *Recent Picture*
> 
> ​


The rendering looks MUCH better than the reality on this one. Disappointing.

Sorry, I hate to sound so negative, but I call it like I see it. I promise to say something positive when I see a new build in Berlin that I actually think looks great (you might have to wait a long time for that though).


----------



## maxxe

^^ I absolutely have to agree on that. I hoped for some kinda shiny, matt aluminium facade material when i saw that rendering. The plastered end result is the worst case.

But i like the office part towards the SBahn tracks on the other side. It got bigger, ceiling high windows and some good stone cladding.


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The old building has been completely gutted. 3 floors are going to be added on top.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*CoFACTORY* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Developer Website

Rendering and Project Information


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten GmbH


*Recent Picture*

Almost Finished.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB2yjaSXiZ2d/
​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook













































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook
​


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | Prep

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

First proper equipment arrived. Seems to get serious ... finally.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Spring* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website

Heidestraße Website

First Project Presentation

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)CKRS Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Some recent pictures, unfortunately a bit small.


















LINK​


----------



## star.scream

maxxe said:


> *Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Original Post
> 
> Architects Website
> 
> Webcam
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)OMA
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by KoKoBln​


Such an interesting project! Great addition to Berlin.


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

Good progress to be seen here.



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier auch mal wieder ein Update. Mittlerweile hat man schon ein paar Meter in die Höhe geschafft.


----------



## maxxe

*U5 Underground* | U/C


Some fresh pictures of the U5 construction site at the station _U Rotes Rathaus_ by Kevin Hackert.
The construction site is partly opened for the public as an info point.



Die U5-InfoStation: Rotes Rathaus by Kevin Hackert, auf Flickr


Die U5-InfoStation: Rotes Rathaus by Kevin Hackert, auf Flickr


Die U5-InfoStation: Rotes Rathaus by Kevin Hackert, auf Flickr


Die U5-InfoStation: Rotes Rathaus by Kevin Hackert, auf Flickr


Die U5-InfoStation: Rotes Rathaus by Kevin Hackert, auf Flickr


Die U5-InfoStation: Rotes Rathaus by Kevin Hackert, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Picture*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3DHEEkisYm/
​


----------



## maxxe

*ELEMENTS* | Kreuzberg | App

*New Renderings*


old design and facts

more information to the new design


*Old Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer. H. Architekten


*New Renderings*

The new renderings show that this project is now planned with 9 floors instead of 12. Just as planned at the beginning.

Project Website




































(C)Development Partner AG / J. Mayer. H. Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Revaler Spitze *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

More information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c) Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH


*Recent Picture*

This project broke street level.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3KYgXlCNF3/
​


----------



## zsbuum

Hi!

May I ask what is being built here next to Madame Tussauds Berlin on Unter den Linden?

I went to Berlin in 2015 and have been accommodated next to it at the Hungarian embassy and I remember this ugly building was still there, glad to see it destroyed.


----------



## TM_Germany

It will be the new Polish embassy once completed. Unfortunately, the design is nothing special and quite unworthy of the location imo.


----------



## maxxe

Exactly. Here are some information and renderings.


----------



## zsbuum

Thanks!
It is indeed a bit boring and I looked it up on Google and wow, this looks much better imo:












I don't think the winner is bad, just a bit boring compared to this one but I guess there are serious security and other requirements too on this site.


----------



## maxxe

Political buildings in Berlin have a tendency to simplicity and monumentality and the new building is exactly that.
Minimalist but high quality. The draft you showed surely is more exciting but that doesn't seem to be wanted.
Right next to the polish embassy 200 new offices for the german administration are planned that look like this. :nuts: 









(c)kleyer.koblitz.letzel.freivogel architekten


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Cladding started.


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Suhrkamp HQ* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Renderings and Infos


*Rendering*









(c)Roger Bundschuh Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Almost finished.






















































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*The Student Hotel* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Triton Development / KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The office part looks a bit better than the hotel one.



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by me​


----------



## Darryl

So will it get the funky entrance doorway, or no?


----------



## maxxe

^^ I think so. It was part of the draft since the first renderings.
It's probably one of the last things to do on the outside.


----------



## obitow

maxxe said:


> *Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C​


Thanks. I cross this construction site almost every day since I moved to Berlin and was dying to know what's it for. :lol:


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*

by afasiaarchzine, LINK






















































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

2 new highrise projects have been presented to the senate recently.
One 77m high one near the 125m Allianz Tower in Treptow and a second one with two towers, 82 and 42m in Schöneberg near the S Südkreuz.


*Hochhaus Geneststraße* | Schöneberg | 82m, 42m | Pro

- Developer: GSG Berlin
- Architekten: Kleihues+Kleihues
- Usage: Office

This is a desgin ready for realization. The 82m tower got praised by the senate, the smaller one is to be redesigned.


















LINK


*Hochhaus Elsenstraße* | Treptow | 77m | Pro

- Developer: REMOV Grundstücks GmbH
- Architekten: Gewers & Pudewill Architekten
- Usage: Office, Hotel, Retail

This is still a mass study which shows a tapering highrise. A lot of potential for a good design.









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Pandion Midtown* | Friedrichshain | App


Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Pandion AG
- Architects: DMSW Architekten Partnerschaft, Bollinger Fehlig Architekten
- Usage: 436 Apartments
- Investment: 254 Mio €
- Completion: 2020 (1st part), 2023 (compl)


*Renderings*




































(c)DMSW Architekten Partnerschaft, Bollinger Fehlig Architekten​


----------



## Mr Bricks

What is the current state of the Bauakademie?


----------



## maxxe

^^ Didn't hear anything about it for a long time. 
There was a competition back in 2018 that wasn't about the architecture but the possible usage of the future Bauakademie.
Baunetz.de (german) with a lot of pictures here.


----------



## maxxe

*Festival Of Lights 2019* | by Pascal Volk


on Flickr



Lichterfest 2019 - 3 x Tower by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


Lichterfest 2019 - Beisheim Center by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


Lichterfest 2019 - Brandenburger Tor by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


Lichterfest 2019 - Waldorf Astoria by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


Lichterfest 2019 - Breitscheidplatz by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


Lichterfest 2019 - St.-Hedwigs-Kathedrale by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


Lichterfest 2019 - DomAquarée by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr​


----------



## TM_Germany

Tiaren said:


> *Berlin will get its most imposing department store back! *
> 
> Facade and towers of the iconic art deco Karstadt Building on Hermannsplatz will be originally recontructed.
> Model of the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the (sad) present:


https://www.signa.at/de/real-estate/berlin-hermannplatz/











We'll have to keep our fingers crossed, as always there's political opposition and NIMBYism...


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^I thought the project was already dead ?


----------



## TM_Germany

AFAIK the local government wanted to stop the project but the local mayor stopped them from stopping it. I'm not exactly sure about the details but there still seems to be hope.


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Riverside Square* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Builder Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Core* | Europacity | U/C

*Update*


Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)robertneun Architekten GmbH


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*

Almost finished.













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | U/C


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architeken


*Recent Picture*

This one is now U/C.









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*

Cladding takes it's time.































































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Info / New Rendering*

Amazon signed a rental contract over 55.000m² in this tower beginning in 2024. This will be their new head office in Berlin, occupying 28 of the 35 floors.

aboutamazon blog in german with a new rendering.









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group​


----------



## maxxe

*Kornversuchsspeicher* Redevelopment | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)AFF Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## Mr Bricks

TM_Germany said:


> AFAIK the local government wanted to stop the project but the local mayor stopped them from stopping it. I'm not exactly sure about the details but there still seems to be hope.


Mind-boggling really. What reason could anyone have for opposing this?


----------



## Byzantin

Mr Bricks said:


> Mind-boggling really. What reason could anyone have for opposing this?


To keep Berlin cheap and poor. They also managed to fend off Google from settling in Kreuzberg.


----------



## maxxe

*Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116 *| Charlottenburg | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke & Partners


*Recent Picture*

After some delay this one is now finished.









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*ACHTUNDEINS *| Wilmersdorf | Pro


Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Investa Real Estate
- Architects: Eike Becker Architekten
- Usage: Office, Retail
- Floor Space: 10.170m²


*Renderings*


















(c)Eike Becker Architekten​


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O




This is an awful building. hno: Aesthetically it is no better than all the commieblocks of the 60s and 70s right next to it.
The pretentious name "Grandaire" is laughable.​


----------



## maxxe

*Trion* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)léonwohlhage Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Archäologisches Haus* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Florian Nagler Architekten
- Usage: Archaeological Visitor Center
- Schedule: 2019 - 2022


*Renderings*



























(c)Florian Nagler Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Pulse Berlin* | Kreuzberg | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

More Infos And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Pulse.Berlin


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Capri by Fraser Hotel *| Mitte | Finished


Information and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner&Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C 

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



derUlukai said:


> baustelle von was auch immer. interessantester fakt - in 62 minuten ist man aus berlin endlich in der metropole golfsburg.


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



derUlukai said:


> pressehaus am alexanderplatz - die rückseite


----------



## maxxe

*Hochhaus Geneststraße *| Schöneberg | 82m, 42m | App


First presentation


*Project Facts*

- Developer: GSG Berlin
- Architects: Kleihues+Kleihues
- Usage: Office


*Approved / New Renderings*

This one got approved by the senate at the last meeting of the cities construction council.
The slight changes that the senate asked for have been implemented, so this is now ready for realization.
There is no need for a third consultation.


















(c)Kleihues+Kleihues​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Starting to rise a bit qicker now.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4PbdnDopdP/
​


----------



## PortoNuts

Keep up the updates. :applause:


----------



## melads

What happened to the new airport? Does it remain unfinished?


----------



## maxxe

^^
I'm not very familiar with the BER but these are the last things i heared about it:

About 90% of the shortcomings seem to be cleared and it is expected to reach the 100% in 1st quarter next year. The Technical testing organization (TÜV) did most of their tests and are expected to do its final tests in 2nd quarter next year.
Opening is expected in 4th Quarter 2020.


----------



## a57046d

Karstadt reconstruction Hermannplatz

Last posted here.

There's another rendering which wasn't shown here yet:











© David Chipperfield Architects


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

The construction almost reached street level. A test facade was set up ... looks promising.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

It's seriously going down!
First parts of a small crane were delivered.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website

renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Picture*

There is now a webcam for this 500m project. This is going to be a massive excavation pit.









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> So schlecht sind der Turm und die Fassade nicht, überragend ist er aber sicher auch nicht. Wie schon gesagt, 15 - 20m mehr wären schön gewesen, als kleiner Lückenfüller finde ich ihn aber ok und sicher besser als nichts.
> 
> Impressionen von dieser Woche
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Tolle Lichtstimmung! Ich sags ja immer wieder - Licht steht der Metropole grundsätzlich einfach ganz fantastisch. Umso weiter man sich vom Cube entfernt, desto plastischer wirkt die Fassade. Jetzt fehlen noch zwei bis drei herausragende Hochpunkte auf der anderen Seite des Hbf, hier könnte und sollte man zur Abwechslung wirklich mal klotzen mE.
> 
> Eindrücke von dieser Woche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C 

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> ^^
> Update
> 
> Schön, dass um den Hbf endlich mehr städtische Struktur und Dichte entsteht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von dieser Woche


----------



## maxxe

*Office Osramhöfe* | Wedding | U/C


Developer Website

more information


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Malplaquetstraße *| Wedding | U/C


Archtects Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Baugruppe Malplaquetstr. 19 GbR
- Architects: TBBK Architekten
- Usage: Apartments
- Floor Space: 1860 m2 GFA


*Renderings*


















(c)TBBK Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

This old listed Arq was integrated into this beautiful design.










Recent Pictures




































pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | T/O


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Aktuelle Impressionen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

a57046d said:


> Karstadt reconstruction Hermannplatz
> 
> Last posted here.
> 
> There's another rendering which wasn't shown here yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © David Chipperfield Architects


Looks like a Soviet block....


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Picture*

Another perspective on the plot.



dubaibobby said:


> Von dieser Woche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## TruthSeeker

Why is Berlin not building tall buildings?


----------



## maxxe

^^
There are a lot of different reasons why Berlin isn't building (more) taller buildings.
Politics, people, soil, the high water table, and a lot more. This reddit thread discusses the topic with some answers.


----------



## maxxe

*Kiez & Gloria* | Pankow | Demo

*Update*


Project Website

More information


*Rendering*











*Recent Pictures*

Demolition ist finished, construction started.


















pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Picture*

After a short brake the construction continues.









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116 *| Charlottenburg | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke & Partners


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by Einar Thorsrud​


----------



## Iluminat

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Looks like a Soviet block....


More like Art déco from America that inspired Soviet skyscrapers of 40-50's, socrealism used more historical details though.


----------



## maxxe

*Geschäftshaus Am Holocaust-Denkmal* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Fuchshuber Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*The Wilhelm* | Mitte | Prep

*Update*


more renderings and information

Developers Website


*Rendering*









(c)Rubina Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*

The plot is still in preparation.



























pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## Mr Bricks

maxxe said:


> *The Wilhelm*


How German :lol:

Are they going to replace those DDR-blocks across the road as well?


----------



## maxxe

I have to say that i kind of like these blocks. These have to be one of the better looking "cheap blocks" imo, if properly rehabilitated of course.
I don't know if there are actual plans to replace them aswell, but i hope that some of these are preserved and jazzed up a bit.


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Picture*



Darryl said:


> So will it get the funky entrance doorway, or no?











(c)Eike Becker Architekten


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4Z0W0wiGjN/

There is also a new rendering of the lobby.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4fscAOog84/
​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Spring* | Mitte | U/C

*Webcam*


Architects Website

Heidestraße Website

First Project Presentation

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)CKRS Architekten


*Recent Picture*

There is now a webcam.









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Picture*

Getting closer to completion.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4wDlVVI1So/
​


----------



## a57046d

DSTRCT.Berlin

Location: Prenzlauer Berg - Landsberger Allee 104
Developer: HB Reavis Germany GmbH
Architects: GEWERS PUDEWILL
Usage: Office and startup quarter
Floor space office building: 52,000 sqm

*Renderings:*























*Recent picture:*











LINK


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Picture*


Axel-Springer-Neubau by Ralf, auf Flickr​


----------



## LtBk

maxxe said:


> A lot of negative effects already due to the rent freeze ...
> Berlin already was building not enough apartments in the last couple of years. With the new rent freeze this will certainly get worse and it already shows a downwards trend and had its first victims. Due to expected missing rental incomes in the next years a couple of big cooperatives droped out of a project at the "Buckower Felder" with 900 apartments planned. They just couldn't afford it anymore.


People are saying Berlin's rent freeze will be struck down in court because it's unconstitutional.


----------



## maxxe

^^ would probably be a nice thing if.


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

After the permition was granted in June this year, the construction is now starting with the foundation.



sandtimer said:


> Beim KPMG Hochhaus laufen die Gründungsarbeiten.


----------



## LtBk

How many housing units is under construction right now?


----------



## maxxe

^^ Between January and September 15.324 Apartments were approved by the senate.
Last year it was 17.157 in the same time period. Source.


----------



## LtBk

Thanks for answering. Hopefully in the near future this mess will be sorted out.


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 90m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*

The core crossed the street level!

by (c)Ostkreuzblog / StefanM









by (c)Ostkreuzblog / StefanM​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Ground Breaking Ceremony*

The Ground breaking ceremony will be next Wednesday!
New rendering on the developers website.









LINK​


----------



## Josedc

has the population grown in Berlin though? In Madrid there is good number of units getting built and prices are still going up


----------



## maxxe

^^
Berlins population has been constantly growing for 16 years now.
Last 8,5 in the following graphic.









Taken out of this PDF from the department for statistics Berlin Brandenburg


----------



## Josedc

so around 80,000 more people since 2016, that is an average of 27,000 per year. Mmm. is there a number that states there is a need for more housing units?
I mean, last time there was a craze with the idea that more houses would bring down the housing prices, the sector suffered quite the crash


----------



## maxxe

^^
It's 83.796 people in 2,5 years. (2019 only till June) That's an average of 33.518.
But look at the 3 years before. Between 2013 and 2016 it was an average of 51.066 people.

I don't know were to look for that statistic of the needed units, didn't find any yet.


----------



## maxxe

*Neues Huthmacherhaus* | Charlottenburg | 94m | Pro

*Update*


Renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)E2A Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Upper West, Zoofenster and the old Huthmacherhaus that's planned to be replaced.

by Philipp85



























by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*The Wilhelm* | Mitte | Prep

*Update*


more renderings and information

Developers Website


*Rendering*









(c)Rubina Real Estate


*Recent Picture*

Seems to be the start of construction ... finally.









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Ground Breaking Ceremony*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

A nice detail in the evening.



sandtimer said:


> Schön dezent, gefällt mir.











LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*GoWest* | Wilmersdorf | Pro


Architects Website

Developers Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Die Wohnkompanie
- Architects: Christoph Kohl Stadtplaner Architekten
- Developed Area: 74.000m²
- Usage: Commercial area, Hotel, Retail, Apartments
- Planned Completion: 2025


*Renderings*




































(c)Die Wohnkompanie / Christoph Kohl Stadtplaner Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Pretty slow progress. 10/11th floor under construction right now.



dubaibobby said:


> Update heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moritz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | 55m | T/O

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

After the insolvency of the main contractor the construction was resumed some time ago. The scaffolding is falling ... seems to be finished soon.



dubaibobby said:


> Schönes Anthrazit
> 
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Wahnsinn wie schnell hier alles geht und wie viele Bauarbeiter auf der Baustelle sind... Kann man hier nicht einige Bauleute abziehen und auf die Baustelle von Max&Moritz zur Unterstützung bringen?
> 
> Von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Langsam aber sicher entsteht hier richtig pulsierende Metropole, endlich! Es werde Licht :tongue2:
> 
> Von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Schöne neue Welt
> 
> Das Upper West ist abends meist stockdunkel, offensichtlich hat man daraus gelernt - zumindest macht man es hier besser.
> Wenn künftig abends auch die Fenster leuchten wird das richtig schmuck.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von heute


----------



## maxxe

*Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | Prep


Covivio Press Release

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Sauerbruch Hutton


*Recent Picture*

A recent view onto the plot. Preparatory works still going on.
Also the draft was altered .. sadly. Looks worse now on first glance imo, but i need some more detailed renderings to determine what this facade is going to look like. It is not discernible on this one rendering.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## Tiaren

Renovation and partial reconstruction of the *State Library* on Unter den Linden is finished.
The impressive old/new main stair well:





































Image source:https://www.vogl-deckensysteme.de/en/gallery/index.php

Some of the new facilities in the rest of the building:





































Image source:
https://www.dbz.de/news/dbz_fertiggestellt_staatsbibliothek_unter_den_linden_uebergeben_3460676.html


----------



## Tiaren

The *Berlin City Palace/Humboldt Forum* is slowly but surely coming along nicely too:


----------



## maxxe

*Museum Of The 20th Century* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Groundbreaking Ceremony*

Construction will start tomorrow with the groundbreaking ceremony.
The total costs will be a lot higher than initially predicted ... 450 Mio € intead of 200. But that's just another prediction ... it will be even more i guess.
Planned completion is in 6! years and they don't even know if they can do it on time. icard: So it's on to good start ...














































LINK​


----------



## Higgibaby

what an eyesore hno:


----------



## wakka12

maxxe said:


> *GoWest* | Wilmersdorf | Pro
> 
> 
> Architects Website
> 
> Developers Website
> 
> 
> *Project Facts*
> 
> - Developer: Die Wohnkompanie
> - Architects: Christoph Kohl Stadtplaner Architekten
> - Developed Area: 74.000m²
> - Usage: Commercial area, Hotel, Retail, Apartments
> - Planned Completion: 2025
> 
> 
> *Renderings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Die Wohnkompanie / Christoph Kohl Stadtplaner Architekten​


Ooh that beautiful dense urbanism m))

That museum looks good inside but externally I thought it was a refurbished brutalist church at first glance


----------



## TM_Germany

It looks like a giant Aldi hno: 









(Wikipedia)


----------



## maxxe

*Gloriapalast Kurfürstendamm 13-15* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More Renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by maxberlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More Renderings And Infos


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung* | MediaSpree | T/O


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Arge Kim Nalleweg Architekten, César Trujillo Moya


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

TM_Germany said:


> It looks like a giant Aldi hno:


Its "official" nickname is _Die Scheune_ (the barn)


----------



## maxxe

*P1* | Charlottenburg | 12 fl | U/C


Engineer Website

Architect Website

More Renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Signa AG


*Recent Pictures*

With 25m this is going to be Berlins deepest excavation pit.




































LINK​


----------



## Darryl

Is that an extension to KaDeWe?


----------



## maxxe

^^ No. It previously was the car park for the KaDeWe. The new office building will house an underground car park, that's why this will be Berlins deepest excavation pit with over 25m.


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(C)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

















































































LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Winsstraße / Marienburger Straße* | Prenzlauer Berg | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)STEPHAN HÖHNE Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Picture*

A nice picture with an incredible reflection in the facade. Facade works almost done.


Berlin by DaWernRulez, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Revaler Spitze *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*



sandtimer said:


> today


----------



## maxxe

*Central Tower* | Mitte | 21 fl | 70m | App


Engineer Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*News*

Construction was announced to start in Q4 2020.

Two Hotels will be tenants in the tower. A Moxy hotel with 445 rooms in the first 10 floors and a Residence Inn hotel with 115 in the upper floors.



























(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Picture*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 10.12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Revaler Spitze *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Revaler Spitze
> 
> Update
> 10.12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Office Osramhöfe* | Wedding | U/C


Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Becker & Kries Unternehmensgruppe
- Architects: Tchoban Voss Architekten
- Usage: Office


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## KubicaMaster




----------



## Tiaren

Not gonna lie, The Cube looks amazing. O: Just like the renders promised.


----------



## maxxe

^^ Indeed. One of the very few projects where the finished building looks just as impressive as the renderings predicted.


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | T/O

*Update*


Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*

Simple but compelling ... nice cladding.
Looks even better than in the rendering.



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog



























pictures by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Picture*

picture by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog









picture by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog



























pictures by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog​


----------



## DarkLite

EDGE East Side Tower, Stream and UP! showcase designs that pay homage to Berlin's reputation as a city with an experimental spirit and disruptive flair.


----------



## maxxe

*Enter Berlin* | Wedding | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Townscape One Development GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings 


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Picture*

After the groudbreaking ceremony a couple of weeks ago the concrete silos were set up in the last days and the pile drilling machine is starting its work.









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Fo Guang Shan Temple* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Fo-Guang-Shan Tempel, Berlin e.V.
- Architects: Arad - Zareh Architekten
- Usage: Buddhist Temple


*Rendering*









(c)Arad - Zareh Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## PortoNuts

maxxe said:


> *B:Hub* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Is this a speculative office building or is it being built for a specific purpose?


----------



## maxxe

^^ There are no big rental contracts. It's meant to be a hub for startups.


----------



## maxxe

*Wave Waterside Living Berlin*| Friedrichshain | Finished

*Update*


Original Post

Homepage

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Wave Waterside Living Berlin


*Recent Picture*


Berlin - Molecule Man by Rainer Müller, auf Flickr​


----------



## maxxe

*Carte Blanche *| Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Teaser Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)DC Developments Berlin GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*


















(c)pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*
a lot more on the website









(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Almost finished.









(c)Picture by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Bundesallee* | Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(C)Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz Architekten, Sebastian Treese Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website

renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Some recent pictures of the massive 500m plot. Founding takes its time.


















LINK









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Picture*

Facade works pretty much finished.

Incredible how close the reality comes to the renderings.



Orsino05 said:


> Update 20.12.2019
> 
> Die Fassade wirkt aus der Nähe wirklich unglaublich hochwertig!


----------



## Klausenburg

What is going on with the Karstadt reconstruction project? Isis going further or NIMBY-sm is winning?


----------



## Tiaren

At first I wasn't sure about the Cube, worrying it would block the view to Hauptbahnhof and wary if it was going to look as good as its renders promised. Turns out it doesn't block the view, but it catches it, because it looks so striking, even better in reality than the renders. Finally a new, modern building in Berlin that enhances instead of defacing the city. 
And it is such a simple, clean design. A perfect cube with a prismatic facade. Why didn't anyone else get this idea before? At least I don't know of any similar building in Germany/Europe, maybe even the world.


----------



## maxxe

Klausenburg said:


> What is going on with the Karstadt reconstruction project? Isis going further or NIMBY-sm is winning?


The NIMBYsm is strong with this one. I don't know the political status of this project but there are some protests forming even from locals that don't want the current building to be demolished.


----------



## PortoNuts

Love the Cube. It turned out better than I expected.


----------



## maxxe

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Picture*

Even more pictures by dubaibobby.



dubaibobby said:


> Wow, ok.
> 
> Impressionen von heute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der neue Weg im Spreebogenpark, samt neuer Bänke und Licht und neuer Laternen ist mittlerweile fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Slooooow progress.



dubaibobby said:


> Hm, ok ja.
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine


----------



## wakka12

The cube is really nice. A new city icon in the making!


----------



## PortoNuts

Brilliant new photos of the Cube.


----------



## maxxe

*Trion* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)léonwohlhage Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Am Tacheles* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

More renderings

more information


*Rendering*

more here









(c)Am Tacheles


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von gestern/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Central Tower* | Mitte | 21 fl | 70m | Prep


Engineer Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Picture*

First preparatory works on the plot.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## maxxe

*Siemensstadt 2.0* | Spandau | 150m, 2x 60m | Pro


Builder Website


The historical Siemensstadt will be transformed into a new working and living environment.
With Siemensstadt 2.0, Siemens is planning to implement the largest development project in its history.
Siemens


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Siemens AG
- Architects: Ortner+Ortner Baukunst
- Investment: 600 Mio €
- Area: 70 Hectares
- Usage: Smart City, Mixed Use
- Heights: 150m, 2x 60m
- Schedule: 2022-2030


*Renderings*

Ortner+Ortner won the competition for the urban development plan.
First detailed drafts are expected in March 2020.




































(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst / Siemens AG​


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Great! I hope this will be a signal that the Siemensbahn needs to be reopened.


----------



## sandtimer

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ Great! I hope this will be a signal that the Siemensbahn needs to be reopened.


It's actually a part of Siemensstadt 2.0 and will be reopened by 2025.


----------



## maxxe

*Geschäftshaus Am Holocaust-Denkmal* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Fuchshuber Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Darryl

Not terrible, but this design from Patzschke is so much better. 
It would have been amazing if realized 😥


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Darryl said:


> Not terrible, but this design from Patzschke is so much better.
> It would have been amazing if realized &#55357;&#56869;


:heart: Fantastic. Had it been built, it would have been among the incredibly few buildings of this time worthy of historical preservation in a few decades.


----------



## Darryl

That's a design worthy of prime real estate in the center of a European world capitol city. 

Instead, they get more white shoeboxes (although I admit what is being built is one of the better white shoeboxes).


----------



## sandtimer

Darryl said:


> Not terrible, but this design from Patzschke is so much better.
> It would have been amazing if realized 😥


Wrong project, that was Patzschke's proposal for "The Wilhelm", which is going to look like this: 












Everyone gets those two mixed up in the german forums as well :nuts:


----------



## Darryl

Oh wow. I didn't realize. Thanks for clarifying. So that's the same spot, but one street behind.

In the Patzschke rendering it looks like it's facing an open park (what I assumed was the Holocaust memorial). In reality then, if it had been built it would be facing that ugly social housing block. Seems too grand to face those apartments. That facade needs to be seen in the open.


----------



## sandtimer

There's still a lot of those ugly GDR blocks in the area, which means potential for more high quality projects in the future when they eventually get torn down.


----------



## TM_Germany

*Charlottenbogen *| Mitte | U/C

Website​










https://www.exklusiv-immobilien-berlin.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Charlottenbogen_02.jpg











https://inav.begehungen.de/data/73727FF1/f244/multi_S_9.jpg











https://www.charlottenbogen.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/foyer02-1.jpg

Today:


----------



## maxxe

*Q218* | Lichtenberg | 65m | U/C

*Update*


Builder Website


*Rendering*









(c)HOWOGE / BE Berlin GmbH mit Prof. Gerd Jäger


*Recent Pictures*

Two cranes were set up.



























pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*

picture by sandtimer









picture by sandtimer​


----------



## maxxe

*Central Tower* | Mitte | 21 fl | 70m | Prep


Engineer Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Two weeks after the preparatory works began the first drilling machine starts its work.

picture by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog









picture by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog​


----------



## sandtimer

*Cube *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

Original Post

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Picture*























pictures by me
​


----------



## maxxe

*Axel Springer Media Campus* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Architects Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)OMA


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Update today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine/gemeinfrei


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

That building on the right was build at DDR times?


----------



## AAPMBerlin

spoortje nijverdal said:


> That building on the right was build at DDR times?


Yes


----------



## maxxe

*Gloriapalast Kurfürstendamm 13-15* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More Renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Hier wird man vermutlich noch im Frühjahr die Endhöhe erreichen
> 
> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Schlossstraße 92* | Steglitz | U/C

*Update*


Investor/Developer Website

More infos




*Rendering*









(C)D&R Invest


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Links im Bild ein ganz netter Neubau/Lückenfüller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine/gemeinfrei


----------



## Darryl

Just out of curiosity, are there any future revitalization plans for Ernst Reuter Platz??

It just seems to be a huge ugly platz with a lot of urban renewal potential.


----------



## Darryl

Ernst Reuter Platz seems like a perfect spot for a big, grand, German Reunification memorial!

Either there or on the lawn in front of the Reichstag, but in front of the Stadtschloss is a bad place for it.


----------



## sandtimer

Darryl said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any future revitalization plans for Ernst Reuter Platz??
> 
> It just seems to be a huge ugly platz with a lot of urban renewal potential.


Helmut Jahn proposed a few skyscrapers to be built around it some years ago, but like always in Berlin this just ended up being a vision. The investors are there, but the city doesn't allow anything higher than 80m. Sadly the whole platz in all its ugliness is protected as a cultural heritage site. It's really a shame.


----------



## Darryl

Smh. Can't they at least just make the circle in the middle attractive? Fix the pavements, lawns, fountains? It is a hideous mess. Unbelievable


----------



## Darryl

To allow a major platz like that to just sit there in that condition for decades... Insane

Ernst Reuter must be turning in his grave


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Aktuelle Eindrücke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine/gemeinfrei


----------



## GiordanoBruno

I must say Berlin is kinda disappointing me,other german cities like Hamburg or Frankfurt have way better and interesting projects.

I know that Germany is decently decentralised,but Berlin needs to step up its game as the capital of an economic powerhouse.


----------



## Higgibaby

economic powerhouse is the last I would associate with Berlin :lol:


----------



## BenjaminBern

GiordanoBruno said:


> I must say Berlin is kinda disappointing me,other german cities like Hamburg or Frankfurt have way better and interesting projects.


Really? I think a lot of the projects shown in here are really beautiful/great.


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

BenjaminBern said:


> Really? I think a lot of the projects shown in here are really beautiful/great.


I have to respectfully disagree. There are certainly some buildings that are decent but quite a few are just unaesthetic and unexciting giant heaps of glass and steel. I would want to neither live near them nor look at them for long. By the end of the century, they'll just be tear-downs.


----------



## msquaredb

GiordanoBruno said:


> I must say Berlin is kinda disappointing me,other german cities like Hamburg or Frankfurt have way better and interesting projects.
> 
> I know that Germany is decently decentralised,but Berlin needs to step up its game as the capital of an economic powerhouse.


Decentralized... thats the missing word Ive been looking for to summarize Germany. I dont feel that Germany has a NYC, London, or Paris.


----------



## Xorcist

Unfortunately, that is the sad truth. I'm living in Berlin for 16 years now and since Regula Lüscher became Senate Building Director and Katrin Lompscher Senator for Urban Development and Housing, the city becomes more and more boring, uninspired and ugly, both architecturally and urbanistically. I only remind you of the always the same looking, boring, awkward boxes in the Europviertel or around the Mercedes Arena. I am quite jealous of the project and developments of cities like London, Rotterdam, Vienna, Warsaw, Milan. Even Moscow seems to be much more open minded for sophisticated architecture. In Berlin, every design is discussed to death for years, cut down, citizens' initiatives and the ominous building commission prevent any further attempt to realize something great like Karstadt Hermannplatz or the planned skyscrapers at Kudamm or Alexanderplatz. It is terrible and embarrasing.


----------



## KubicaMaster

-del-


----------



## Mr Bricks

The Berlin style is certainly something. As is the rebuilt palace.


----------



## a57046d

Some recent photos of the Cube at Lehrter Hauptbahnhof - it was stated to be opened in February - great building, it will be a fantastic addition to the main station:






















@floriangreller LINK1 LINK2

I'm not shure if those renders were shown here yet:































https://3xn.com/project/cube-berlin


----------



## Darryl

What is the purpose of that big black pole?


----------



## a57046d

It seems to me the lighting for the square in front of the Hauptbahnhof, also to illuminate the station building.


----------



## Tiaren

GiordanoBruno said:


> I must say Berlin is kinda disappointing me,other german cities like Hamburg or Frankfurt have way better and interesting projects.
> 
> I know that Germany is decently decentralised,but Berlin needs to step up its game as the capital of an economic powerhouse.


Well, Berlin's modern architecture might be mediocre at best (except the Cube), but on the other hand Berlin's rebuilt City Palace is a construction project unmatched anywhere else in the world right now. Once it is inaugurated this fall it will immediately become one of Berlin's main attractions.



dubaibobby said:


> Auf goldene 20er in Börlin! :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine/gemeinfrei


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## maxxe

*Central Tower* | Mitte | 21 fl | 70m | Prep


Engineer Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

A proper fence was set up and more and more work can be seen on the plot.




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*JaHo Mitte* | Mitte | 18 fl | Prep

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Model*









(c)Kuehn Malvezzi


*Recent Picture*

Further preparatory works on the plot for the smaller office block.
The Chipperfield tower next to it that belongs to the same project will start later.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## KlausDiggy

KubicaMaster said:


> What I find embarrassing is how Berliners are literally obsessed with skyscrapers. How can you blame Lüscher for not wanting to build shitty luxury skyscrapers that make absolutely no sense from an urban planning perspective like the Kudamm skyscrapers? Genuinely don't get that kind of infantile perspective on urban planning.



We are in a skyscraper forum. Is it so unusual to meet skyscraper enthusiasts ?:nuts:


----------



## maxxe

Nice shots of the works on the dome by dubaibobby.
The lantern on top of the dome will be added in april.



dubaibobby said:


> Fehlt nur noch die 12m hohe und 7m breite Laterne :drool:
> 
> Sie wird übrigens gerade in Weißensee hergestellt und soll im April ihren Weg auf die Kuppel finden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von gestern/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Haus 6* | Moabit | Finished


Baunetzwissen.de

Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Sauerbruch Hutton
- Usage: Apartments, Studio
- Finished In: 2017
- GFA: 1.951m²


*Pictures*








































































Pictures by (c)Jan Bitter​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Spring* | Mitte | U/C

*Webcam*


Architects Website

Heidestraße Website

First Project Presentation

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)CKRS Architekten


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by sandtimer​


----------



## maxxe

*The Westlight* | Charlottenburg | T/O

*Update*


Project Facts and Renderings

Old Teaser Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barings Deutschland / Gruentuch Ernst Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Heute vom KaDeWe aus. Diese Perspektive von der Seite finde ich etwas vorteilhafter, leider bekommt sie so kaum jemand zu sehen. Bei der Frontansicht stimmt leider so gut wie nichts, von dieser aus ist der "Turm" deutlich zu kurz und breit geraten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Construction speed seems to increase. 2 weeks per floor apparently.

Picture by (c)Stefan Metze / StefanM









Picture by (c)Stefan Metze / StefanM​


----------



## TM_Germany

*Charlottenbogen *| Mitte | U/C
Update

Website​










https://www.exklusiv-immobilien-berlin.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Charlottenbogen_02.jpg


Today:


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

A facade sample was set up. Looks promising.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*The Shelf* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: kadawittfeldarchitektur
- Developer: Pandion AG
- Usage: Office, Start-Up
- GFA: 18.000 m²


*Renderings*



























(c)Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Golda Meir Steg* | Mitte | Europacity | U/C


Architects Website


A new pedestrian bridge is currently U/C in the Europacity in Mitte.
The bridge is named after Golda Meir, a former politician and Prime Minister of Israel that died in 1978 at the age of 80.


*Project Facts*

- Architects: acme
- Builder: Senatsverwaltung für Umwelt, Verkehr und Klimaschutz
- Usage: Footbridge
- Lenght: 76,86 m


*Renderings*

This are the most recent renderings. The bridge will get a yellow(ish) gold(ish) balustrade and will be illuminated at night.



















Some older renderings show a different colour.













































(c)acme


*Pictures*

This is not a recent picture of the construction site. The works already began on site.


















c)acme​


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | U/C


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architeken


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Willy​


----------



## Tiaren

I didn't know that the huge supporting colums of the Axel Springer building would keep this dirty, streaky, raw concrete look. Super ugly. D: On visualization it looked like they were clad with something slick, maybe metal or plastic.

In general the building turned out to be remarkably ugly, only the architecturally very interesting atrium inside looks good. That atrium you will only see if you are inside of the building or at night from the outside when the building is illuminated.


----------



## maxxe

*Riverside Square* | EuropaCity | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Builder Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by Willy​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C 

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Willy​


----------



## PortoNuts

That cladding better be good, otherwise it's a really bland building.


----------



## maxxe

*QH Straight* | Mitte | U/C
*QH Collonades* | Mitte | U/C


Heidestraße Website

QH Quartier Heidestraße Overview

QH Straight more information and renderings

QH Collonades more information and renderings

QH Webcams


*Renderings*

QH Straight










QH Collonades











*Recent Picture*

Construction apparently started on both projects.
The drafts are nothing special, again.

On this webcam picture it is the plot in the middle. Behind it is the construction site of the 550m QH Track
and to the left is QH Core which should be finished later this year.









LINK​


----------



## matthias23

Berlin is for sure the Capital of boring boxes


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31* | Friedrichshain | T/O

*Update*


Developers Website

more renderings and infos


*Rendering*








(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Kaufhof Ostbahnhof Revitalization* | Friedrichshain | Pro
*UP!* | Friedrichshain | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill, Jasper Architekten


*Recent Picture*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Revaler Spitze *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH


*Recent Pictures*






















































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Wiener Etagen* / *Prager Karree* | EuropaCity | Finished


Wiener Etagen Website

Prager Karree Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten, Lorenzen Architekten, Bieling Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Golda Meir Steg* | Mitte | Europacity | 76,86 m |U/C


Architects Website

More information and renderings


A new pedestrian bridge is currently U/C in the Europacity in Mitte.
The bridge is named after Golda Meir, a former politician and Prime Minister of Israel that died in 1978 at the age of 80.


*Rendering*









(c)acme


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


>


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> (c)Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH​




This one is gorgeous, like straight out of the 20s. Too bad it is being built in the middle of nowhere. Central Berlin needs more buildings like this.



matthias23 said:


> Berlin is for sure the Capital of boring boxes


So true. Berlin transformed from one of the architecturally most exciting cities in the late 90s/early 2000s to one of the most boring.
Funny though that in stark contrast to 90% modern, ugly shoeboxes there are occasionally fantastic buildings the likes of which you hardly will find anywhere else in the world right now. The building mentioned above is one of them, so classic and elegant.​


----------



## maxxe

*High West* | Charlottenburg | 75m | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Webcam 1

Webcam 2

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Arno Bonanni Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



dubaibobby said:


> Nun, das High West ist doch ganz nett geworden. Der klassische Stil passt mE sehr gut zu den umliegenden Gründerzeitbauten. Trotzdem ist der Turm nie im Leben 70m hoch, ich tippe eher auf rund 55m - 60m. Gerne mehr davon und gerne künftig etwas höher.
> 
> Bilder von heute
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Tacheles* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

More renderings

more information


*Rendering*

more here









(c)Am Tacheles


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


> Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by Stefan Metze / StefanM / Ostkreuzblog


















pictures by Stefan Metze / StefanM / Ostkreuzblog​


----------



## Darryl

Upside Berlin is going up about as quickly as BER airport.


----------



## Tyron

Slow progress is better than no progress.


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*
a lot more on the website









(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































(c)Pictures by RobertMoses​


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando HQ Z* | Friedrichshain | Prep


Builder Website

Architects Website


*Project Facts*

- Builder: Zalando SE
- Architects: Henn Architekten
- Usage: Zalando HQ
- Floor Space: 17 134 m²
- Start: Apr. 2020


*Renderings*













































(c)Henn Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

Upside Berlin in the backround of picture two.



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Should be on the finishing line.




































(c)pictures by BeenTrillBerlin
​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

Rising quickly .... Such an improvement to the building that was torn down 16 years ago.
Here a picture for comparison.









LINK

Here the recent pictures.


















(c)pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Still looks DDR style..


----------



## Darryl

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Still looks DDR style..


Right? Berlin just replaces DDR grey, boxy, boring buildings with new grey, boxy, boring, buildings.

The only thing different for say as an example the last two projects posted (Grandaire and Frankfurter Allee 135) is that they have higher quality materials. Still GREY. Still BOXY. Still BORING.


----------



## Darryl

Even the last three projects. Upside Berlin is basically the same, but it just rounded the corners. 21st century DDR.

Now the Stream, different story. Finally a decent Berlin project in a sea of boring boxes. If most projects were similar to the Stream I wouldn't be so critical. That design is much better and visually interesting.


----------



## Darryl

Zalando HQ is pretty nice too


----------



## LtBk

I don't think they look that bad.


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub *| Friedrichshain | T/O


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Platz 29-31 *| Friedrichshain | T/O


Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)RITTER Finest Real Estate


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | T/O


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Das Projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*






















































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | Prep


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Graft Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*UP! *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Office Osramhöfe *| Wedding | T/O


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Carte Blanche *| Charlottenburg | U/C


*Update*


Teaser Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)DC Developments Berlin GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*



























(c)pictures by MarioS​


----------



## maxxe

*Niu Dwarf / Werdauer Weg* | Schöneberg | U/C


Hotel Website

Architect Website

Webcam

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler Architekten


*Recent Pictures

















*









pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Vattenfall Germany HQ* | Schöneberg | U/C


Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)EDGE Technologies


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

* Südkreuz Offices* | Schöneberg | U/C


Official Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: LIP Ludger Inholte Projektentwicklung GmbH
Architects: Hadi Teherani Architects, PBP Architekten
Usage: Office
Rentable Floor Space: 19.700 m²
Schedule: 2019-2022


*Renderings*





























*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website

renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Some recent pictures by the B.Z..


















Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Pure Living Berlin* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Ziegert Immobilien GmbH


*Recent Picture*​QUOTE="dubaibobby, post: 167693947, member: 1152053









Bilder von heute


----------



## maxxe

*My.B *| Mitte | Finished


Architects Website

Webcam

Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Henn Architekten / CA Immo


*Recent Picture*

This one is finished.

by dubaibobby


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*​by dubaibobby

Today








































































Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe

*Landsberger Allee 42* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: Sanus AG
Usage: Hotel
Floor Space: 1.608 m²


*Rendering*









(c)Sanus AG


*Recent Picture*









picture by Philipp85​


----------



## JBsam

Many of the highrises in Berlin are quite souless.


----------



## Seanrhine

Berlin is a mess ! Someone please stop these German “architects”


----------



## KubicaMaster

Ebersstraße 89-91






Schönebers – Bauprojekt Ebersstraße 89-91, Berlin Schöneberg







schoenebers.berlin























Panorama video of the area:



https://schoenebers.berlin/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/schoenebers_panorama.mp4


----------



## Xorcist

Seanrhine said:


> Berlin is a mess ! Someone please stop these German “architects


I guess it's not only the "German" architects. They are quite creative and could deliver far more spectacular buildings. 
However, they have to design as appealingly as possible, which is prescribed by the Senate Department for Urban Development, the building committee, the investor and his budget, the legal building regulations and the future use of the building. The regional building culture and the relation to the surrounding buildings should also not be neglected. 
The extent to which these points influence the overall design can be seen, for example, in the DZ Bank building on Pariser Platz, with its rather reserved, light sandstone façade. Designed by Frank Gehry. Berlin is neither Dubai nor Shanghai. In any case, the Senate could reduce its creative influence in favour of more exciting, expressive and extroverted designs. After all, in the 1990s Berlin was still considered as a Mecca for architects and urban planners.


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Still a very slow progress but the scaffolding is falling.































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## johny.f

Oasis is still nor ready?  It looked almost same more than 2 years ago, when I have left my flat on Bachstraße.


----------



## maxxe

^^ Sadly. I quite like the appearance of it. 
The strange thing is that the works are not standing still ... after the bankruptcy of the builder the project is beeing finished in slow motion.


----------



## maxxe

*Some new constructions around the Friedrichswerdersche Kirche near the Schinkelplatz*


by Heinrich Harrer



















by Heinrich Harrer​


----------



## maxxe

*QAN* | Mitte | U/C


Züblin Website


*Project Facts*


Builder: Quartier Am Nordbahnhof GmbH
Architects: Mila Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
Usage: Office, Apartments, Retail
Schedule: 2018-2022


*Renderings*



























(c)Mila Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz Architekten, Sebastian Treese Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by RobertMoses​


----------



## maxxe

*Wilhelmsaue 32* | Wilmersdorf | U/C


Project Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: D & H Projektmanagement GmbH
Usage: 59 Apartments
Floor Space: 4.850 m² Apartments


*Renderings*


















(c)D & H Projektmanagement GmbH 


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Ralf Schmitz, what a legend.


----------



## maxxe

*Am Lokdepot* | Tempelhof | Finished


Architects Website

Baunetz_Wissen


*Project Facts*


Architects: Robertneun Architekten
Usage: 220 Apartments
Finished: 2018


*Recent Pictures*








































































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

KubicaMaster said:


> Ralf Schmitz, what a legend.


Next to Tobias Nöfer one of my favourite offices in Berlin aswell. Creator of some beauties like Eisenzahn 1 or ALEXANDER. Haus Bennett is a nice small villa.


----------



## xX72Xx

Ralf Schmitz isn't the architect he is the developer.
Sebastian Treese is the architect of all these projects.


----------



## maxxe

^^ Ah, indeed. Good to know. Thx.


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Picture*

A nice picture by jana_from_berlin


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-OpP_DiNy4/
​


----------



## JBsam

Any updates on the Zalando HQ complex? Have they completed it?


----------



## maxxe

The Zalando HQ (this one) was finished over a year ago.
There is another building planned on the opposite side of the street, Gebäude Z (this one).
The UP! project (here), which also will house Zalando offices will probably be finished in early 2021.
Main tenant of the 94m Stream Tower (here) will also be Zalando.

Here a map of some Zalando offices near the HQ. Finished in green, U/C and close to U/C in blue.
I may have forgot some.









(c)Google Earth


----------



## maxxe

*Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

More infos and renderings


*Rendering*
a lot more on the website









(c)Bauwert AG, Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by Kleist Berlin​
10709 Halensee, Hochmeisterplatz, Cicerostraße, Nestorstraße

*Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz Marketingseite des Projektes*


Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by https://www.flickr.com/photos/kleist_d/Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by https://www.flickr.com/photos/kleist_d/Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Neubau am Hochmeisterplatz by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures





















































*
pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*New Courts* | Mitte | U/C


Contractor Website

Official Website


*Project Facts*


Architects: weiter + weiter Partnerschaft von Architekten
Usage: Office
Floor Space: 19.600 m²
Schedule: 2019 - 2021


*Renderings*



























(c) weiter + weiter Partnerschaft von Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*KIEZ 29* | Mitte | Prep


Developer Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: Volsung Ltd. / Ten Brinke Group
Architects: Ten Brinke
Usage: 76 Apartments


*Rendering*









(c)Volsung Ltd.


*Recent Picture*









Picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*N9 *| Neukölln | 45m | Pro


IZ Article


*Project Facts*


Architect: Oliver Czaia
Developer: Klingsöhr und Dereco
Usage: Office
Height: 45
Floors: 13
Investment: 50 Mio €
Schedule: 2020 - 2022


*Rendering*









(c)Klingsöhr und Dereco, Oliver Czaia​


----------



## maxxe

*Cult'otel Nollendorfplatz* | Tempelhof | 10 fl | Finished

*Update*


Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Sypereck Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## JBsam

While the high-rise and skyscraper designs in Berlin are below par IMO, the low-rise buildings are quite interesting. The neo-classical style is really a great introduction for the urban environment.


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

pictures by *dubaibobby*


----------



## maxxe

*Wilmersdorfer Straße 59* | Charlottenburg | U/C


Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Max Dudler


*Recent Picture*









pictures by Signalgrau​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten


*Recent Pictures*​







































































my pictures​


----------



## Darryl

You could build 3 or 4 modern design churches from scratch from the ground up in 15 years. A renovation doesn't take 15 years.


----------



## maxxe

I basically have no idea why big projects take that long in Berlin. Haven't thought about and dealt with that all that long. Is it time consuming bureaucracy? .. Is it the lefty people? .. politics? Probably a mix of many things. Someone else surely can answer your questions a lot better.


----------



## maxxe

*Leonardo Royal Hotel* | Adlershof | 54m | 16 fl | Prep


Architects Website

More information and renderings



*Rendering*









(c)GBP Architekten


*Recent Pictures*​

















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Brain Box Berlin - Adlershof* | Köpenick | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more information and renderings

webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Profi Partner AG, Albrecht Projektentwicklungs GmbH


*Recent Pictures*​





















































my pictures​


----------



## LtBk

Are neo-classical buildings still being built in Berlin?


----------



## maxxe

Depends on what you mean by Neo-classical.
If you are talking about the style that developed in the mid/late 18th century than probably no, there are no new construction in that particular style.
At least i don't know of projects that would fit that definition.
Those Neo-classical buildings are beeing renovated in these days like the Museumsinsel complex.


----------



## TM_Germany

I think he's referring to buildings in the "New Berlin Style", in which case the answer is yes.


----------



## maxxe

That was the other thing i thought about 
So yes of course, New Berlin style is still beeing built.
Some examples U/C .. Pro .. or finished in the last two years.

Eisenzahn 1
Box Seven
Palais Holler
Upside Berlin got a great 20s vibe to it imo.
Bundeswehrverband
Entree Weißensee
K136
Winsstraße
Kaiserdamm 116


----------



## maxxe

*Hermann-Dorner-Allee *| Adlershof | U/C


Developer Website

Architects Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: HOWOGE
Architects: Blocher Partners
Usage: 613 Rental Apartments, 251 of which are subsidized
Buildings: 11
Schedule: 2019 - 2022


*Renderings*


















(c)Blocher Partners


*Recent Pictures*

Looks quite interesting imo, especially for subsidized apartments.



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Picture*

As we were talking about projects that take it's time. Founding is going on for 4 months now. Hopefully there will be some visible progress soon.
Also the Alexanderstreet was altered probably for the containers.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

KubicaMaster said:


> Ebersstraße 89-91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schönebers – Bauprojekt Ebersstraße 89-91, Berlin Schöneberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schoenebers.berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61315
> 
> 
> View attachment 61316
> 
> 
> Panorama video of the area:
> 
> 
> 
> https://schoenebers.berlin/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/schoenebers_panorama.mp4



*Recent Picture*









by SchauBau


----------



## Tiaren

Darryl said:


> I put this yesterday in a German language thread (which I hate to do in English because it's kinda inappropriate and not fair to them) so I'll discuss it here now. My latest example of this ridiculously long time to complete a Berlin project is one that is not talked about much or really at all on this site. The renovation of the Gedaechtniskirche. They are renovating it, so how long would you guess the renovation of a church would take? 1 year? 2? Maybe 3 years tops, right? Try FIFTEEN YEARS! It was started in 2010 and is scheduled to be ongoing until 2025! And remember, this is Berlin we're talking about so do you really think it will be completed on schedule? It may take even 20 years to complete the renovation of a church. Smh. What is going on over there?



Another crazy renovation project is Berlin Cathedral. You might have noticed they are cleaning the facade of it and they already finished one tower facing Lustgarten (it looks still pretty dirty to be honest). Some months ago they started raising scaffolding around the next tower...








Now guess how long they estimate it will take them to clean this one tower and how long that scaffolding will likely stay.
.
.
.
THREE YEARS!!
Three years to clean one section of a tower... Only in Berlin.


----------



## Xorcist

Tiaren said:


> Another crazy renovation project is Berlin Cathedral. You might have noticed they are cleaning the facade of it and they already finished one tower facing Lustgarten (it looks still pretty dirty to be honest). Some months ago they started raising scaffolding around the next tower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now guess how long they estimate it will take them to clean this one tower and how long that scaffolding will likely stay.
> .
> .
> .
> THREE YEARS!!
> Three years to clean one section of a tower... Only in Berlin.


Where die you get this there years from? According to this article (in german) it will take about 4 weeks to clean it. 
https://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/der-berliner-dom-wird-fuer-16-millionen-euro-saniert
It is possible that cleaning will be somewhat delayed due to the Corona Pandemic. But the 3 years you mention probably refer more to the entire restoration work currently underway. After all, the Hohenzollern crypt is also currently being restored. 

A problem with the extensive cleaning and restoration of the cathedral is that everything is financed by donations which is very time consuming.


----------



## maxxe

*Im Wirtschaftswunder* | Schöneberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architects


*Recent Picture*









picture by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

P1 | Charlottenburg | 12 fl | Demo


Engineer Website

Architect Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)KEC Planungsgesellschaft


*Recent Pictures*

The old parking garage is now gone. The foundation for Berlins deepest excavation pit is progressing.
This will probably take some time.



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*DGB Headquarter* | Schöneberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Tiaren

Xorcist said:


> Where die you get this there years from? According to this article (in german) it will take about 4 weeks to clean it.
> https://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/der-berliner-dom-wird-fuer-16-millionen-euro-saniert
> It is possible that cleaning will be somewhat delayed due to the Corona Pandemic. But the 3 years you mention probably refer more to the entire restoration work currently underway. After all, the Hohenzollern crypt is also currently being restored.
> 
> A problem with the extensive cleaning and restoration of the cathedral is that everything is financed by donations which is very time consuming.


Why does your link lead me here: Homepage ?

Here, this article with Deutsche Stiftung Denkmalschutz: Was dem Berliner Dom zu schaffen macht | Monumente Online clearly says that the southern bell tower will stay behind scaffolding for roughly the next three years:

"Zum Schluss führt mich Damaris Gorrissen aus dem Gerüstgewirr auf das mit Kupferblech abgedichtete Dach nahe der riesigen Kuppel. Von dort habe ich einen freien Blick auf die Stadt, auf ihre historische Mitte – und auf den Südturm. „Die schwarzen Verkrustungen durch die Luftverschmutzung lassen den Stein tatsächlich nicht mehr atmen“, sagt Dagmar Gorrissen.* 2020 wird auch er in Arbeit genommen und dann für etwa drei Jahre hinter dem Gerüst mit den blauen Schutznetzen verschwunden.*"

The scaffolding is by the way already there for over 3 months. So whatever the article you are referring to says is already not true.


----------



## Tiaren

LtBk said:


> Are neo-classical buildings still being built in Berlin?


Of course there are! 
For example this beautiful design by my favorite Berlin-based architect Tobias Nöfer is going to be built in Fasanenstraße (near Kurfürstendamm):










It will replace the fugly duckling in the middle of this picture:










Picture by BerlinerBauleiter of Stadtbild Deutschland.


----------



## maxxe

^^ The fugly duckling is already gone and foundation should go on aswell.

Here a more recent picture by SchauBau from 18th April.


----------



## maxxe

*QEins *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Project Website

information and renderings


*Renderings*









(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten GmbH


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by MarioS​


----------



## sandtimer

Tiaren said:


> The tesla gigafactory is such a huge get and blessing for Berlin. I hope Berlin is not messing this one up as usual. Weren't there recently problems, protests or wood clearing stops? I have something like this in memory.


The environmental agency just approved foundation work yesterday, also Brandenburg is in charge not Berlin. It's pretty safe that they'll get the final construction permission soon, Giga Berlin is actually ahead of schedule and faster than Shanghai so far even during this pandemic. And yeah there were some of your usual protestors and Nimbys as well, but everything they claimed got debunked and fixed by Tesla (water usage was a big issue in the beginning, however they revised the permission to use less water) and several environmental studies.

Here's a video of the groundbreaking from today:


----------



## Tiaren

sandtimer said:


> The environmental agency just approved foundation work yesterday, also Brandenburg is in charge not Berlin. It's pretty safe that they'll get the final construction permission soon, Giga Berlin is actually ahead of schedule and faster than Shanghai so far even during this pandemic. And yeah there were some of your usual protestors and Nimbys as well, but everything they claimed got debunked and fixed by Tesla (water usage was a big issue in the beginning, however they revised the permission to use less water) and several environmental studies.
> 
> Here's a video of the groundbreaking from today:


That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## goschio

Is this sand really the natural soil of this area? I knew its sandy in Brandenburg but that looks like pure sand like in a desert.


----------



## Tiaren

goschio said:


> Is this sand really the natural soil of this area? I knew its sandy in Brandenburg but that looks like pure sand like in a desert.


And I was asking myself if those woods are natural or manmade. There's just the same type of tree of the same age and height standing in file till the horizon. Super monotonous.


----------



## Xorcist

The ground is actually so sandy. It is not for nothing that it is called "Märkischer Sand". The forest is a monoculture, a commercial forest planted not even 20 years ago.


----------



## maxxe

Late in the day the lantern finally rose up to the top of the dome.

The following series of pictures was taken from the webcam.

Last picture by Xorcist


----------



## maxxe

*QH Spring* | Mitte | U/C

*Webcam*


Architects Website

Heidestraße Website

First Project Presentation

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)CKRS Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | U/C


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by me​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Tacheles* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

More renderings

more information


*Rendering*

more here









(c)Am Tacheles


*Recent Pictures*

About half of the buildings reached final height.













































my pictures​


----------



## Darryl

^^
*Am Tacheles* is an exciting project that will fill a huge hole in Mitte. It's taken so long, but I'm glad to see they are this far finally. Great project.


----------



## Darryl

*Rendering*









(c)CKRS Architekten​
UGH! This is when I wish there was an UN-like (thumbs down) button. Smh. So sucky. Just crap. That's a proud rendering by an architectural firm?? Congrats, you just designed a 50 year old building from Siberia from scratch in 2020.


----------



## Tiaren

Berlin's historic heart is finally whole again. Ludi took some photographs:



Ludi said:


> (C) my own


Some highlights from his tour:


----------



## Darryl

Gorgeous


----------



## JBsam

Berlin is definitely looking a lot better than a few years ago. While there was something nice about its bohemian vibe, the capital of the largest economy in Europe needs to be more dignified.


----------



## maxxe

Darryl said:


> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)CKRS Architekten​
> UGH! This is when I wish there was an UN-like (thumbs down) button. Smh. So sucky. Just crap. That's a proud rendering by an architectural firm?? Congrats, you just designed a 50 year old building from Siberia from scratch in 2020.



To be honest? I quite like this rendering. The anthracite architectural conrete used for the facade with the bronze/golden balustrades is a very elegant and pretty premium looking combination imo. The form factor is pretty simple but not bad. If the materials are implemented as shown this is one of the better ones in this area. Imo of course .


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

16th floor under construction. 2 to go.













































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures





















































*​pictures by *dubaibobby*


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> To be honest? I quite like this rendering. The anthracite architectural conrete used for the facade with the bronze/golden balustrades is a very elegant and pretty premium looking combination imo. The form factor is pretty simple but not bad. If the materials are implemented as shown this is one of the better ones in this area. Imo of course .


Well we definitely have different tastes Maxxe lol, but I appreciate you and your awesome updating.


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

Very good tempo to be seen here.


















pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## KubicaMaster

It's true that they build a lot of boxes in Berlin but as long as they have high-quality facades and not just white thermal insulation plaster it's (relatively) ok to me.


----------



## maxxe

A walk through *Prenzlauer Berg* | by dubaibobby

Around Kollwitzkiez and Senefelder Platz






























































​


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Graft Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by guruz​


----------



## JBsam

I love to see old industrial buildings refurbished and set in new office/residential contexts.


----------



## Xorcist

* Schönhauser 9 *| Pankow | UC

WEBSITE


























(C) Pott Architects GmbH | SIGNA Real Estate Management Germany Gmbh

*Recent Pictures








*
(c) by Xorcist


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Tesla GigaFactory* | Grünheide | U/C


By 13 year old "Tesla Kid Grünheide" on Youtube.

Very good tempo to be seen on the site.


----------



## KubicaMaster

*Vorbergstraße 4* | Schöneberg | Finished (2012)

Bonanni Architekten: bonanni.de/projekte/alphabetisch/alle


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE Vattenfall Germany HQ* | Schöneberg | U/C


Developer Website

More information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)EDGE Technologies


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*B:Hub *| Friedrichshain | T/O


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger Architekten


*Recent Picture








*
picture by dubaidobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*
























































Pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*DGB Headquarter* | Schöneberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*ACHTUNDEINS *| Wilmersdorf | U/C


Developer Website

more information


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | U/C


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Picture








*
picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*GoWest* | Wilmersdorf | Pro


Architects Website

Developers Website


*Rendering*









(c)Die Wohnkompanie / Christoph Kohl Stadtplaner Architekten


*Recent Pictures

















*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Trion* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)léonwohlhage Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures


























*
pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | MediaSpree | 74m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


Original Post

Developers Website

Architects Website

Official Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















Pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good


----------



## Mr Bricks

This looks pretty nice:










Autobahn oder Stadtjuwel


----------



## BLNBär

Darryl said:


> ^^
> *Am Tacheles* is an exciting project that will fill a huge hole in Mitte. It's taken so long, but I'm glad to see they are this far finally. Great project.


The first new building by the architects Herzog & de Meuron has already been sold - Vert Am Tacheles. And the showroom is also open. Current German AD Architectural Digest wrote an article about the shworoom -  Ein neues Stück Berlin: Der Showroom des Quartiers „Am Tacheles".


----------



## KubicaMaster

Some of the renders:


----------



## maxxe

*Mediaspree* | by dubaibobby



















by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O

*Update*


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



__
http://instagr.am/p/CCEZCJlibNG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCEXrd6Cyu-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCEVs5PCByk/
​


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Graft Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*ELEMENTS* | Kreuzberg | Prep


old design and facts

more information to the new design

Project Website


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer. H. Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The shore line in front of the plot is currently beeing worked on.
The plot itself was cleared and freed from all larger trees.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Landsberger Allee 42* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

more information


*Rendering*









(c)Sanus AG


*Recent Picture*









picture by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Mediaspree* | by dubaibobby























































by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*

First concrete was poured in the last days.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Oasis *| Mitte | T/O

*Update*


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## a57046d

SpreeOne Charlottenburg



























































__





SpreeOne - SpeeOne Living






www.spreeone-living.de


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C

*Update*


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































Pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

Also to be seen in some of the pictures of Upside Berlin in the post above.




































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C

*Update*


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## a57046d

*C82

Developer:* QUEST Investment Partners
*Architect:* CSMM GmbH
*Location:* Charlottenstraße 82
*Utilization:* Office


----------



## maxxe

*Tesla Gigafactory 4* | Grünheide | U/C


*Recent Drone Timelapse*

by Tobias Lindh







*Rendering*

Elon Musk posted a first rendering of the Gigafactory 4 on his Twitter.









Elon Musk​


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | T/O


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Das Projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | U/C


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by Casu​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Golda Meir Steg* | Mitte | Europacity | 76,86 m | U/C


Architects Website

More information and renderings


A new pedestrian bridge is currently U/C in the Europacity in Mitte.
The bridge is named after Golda Meir, a former politician and Prime Minister of Israel that died in 1978 at the age of 80.


*Rendering*









(c)acme


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*New Courts* | Mitte | U/C


Contractor Website

Official Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c) weiter + weiter Partnerschaft von Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Müllerstraße 12* | Wedding | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Office Osramhöfe *| Wedding | T/O


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Darryl

What is the plan for the former Swissotel on the Ku'damm?


----------



## maxxe

The _KuDamm Eck _or former Swissotel is currently being renovated and modernized. It gets a new modern ground floor situation with big windows up to the second floor.









Picture by Lost


----------



## Leaval11

* Westkreuz *| Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | 150 m-250 m | Vision

more information​



















 pictures by LANGHOF® ​


----------



## maxxe

One of the many visions by Langhof but not a real proposal.


----------



## Leaval11

Do you think this vision could be real some day or not?


----------



## KlausDiggy

This will never happen in skyscraper hostile Berlin.


----------



## maxxe

Thankfully! I hope that this draft will never be realized in this way ... It looks awful imo. I know that this would not be the final design of the single towers but yet alone the weird widening shape of the towers and the heights look out of place. 9 towers from 150 to 250m with smaller towers around 50 to 100m completely missing, no thanks. I think taller towers should rise out of smaller high rises to make a good urban city. This draft on the other hand looks terrible.


----------



## GeneratorNL

I agree with Maxxe: although I would love to see more skyscrapers in Berlin (and Westkreuz would be a great location for them), I do not like this proposal by Langhof for the same reasons as mentioned above.


----------



## Leaval11

We will see


----------



## Tiaren

Leaval11 said:


> Do you think this vision could be real some day or not?


Never! This is Berlin we are talking about.


----------



## Shenkey

looks like commie blocks 2.0


----------



## towerpower123

Corbusier would love that proposal. Isolated point-towers in a "park" that would inevitably become surface parking and highways. At least put some podiums on the towers to create a pedestrian-scale streetscape.


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures






























































*
Pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | T/O


more renderings and infos

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Giorgio Gullotta Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Last touches. The greenery looks a bit dull but the entry looks quite nice.













































(c)pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

Again some pictures of this tower rising exeptionally fast for Berlins standards.
There is also a new rendering showing the tower from a new perspective.































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































Pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz Architekten, Sebastian Treese Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Ewok71

In my opinion, its a bit of a shame and quite disappointing to see so many unspectacular and dull projects in the capitol of one of the richest countries. Most of these projects are just boring and uninspired and will bring zero to none improvement to the city. If you look to other capitols or major cities in the world its embarrassing what kind of architecture is happening in Germany at the moment!


----------



## Seanrhine

Ewok71 said:


> In my opinion, its a bit of a shame and quite disappointing to see so many unspectacular and dull projects in the capitol of one of the richest countries. Most of these projects are just boring and uninspired and will bring zero to none improvement to the city. If you look to other capitols or major cities in the world its embarrassing what kind of architecture is happening in Germany at the moment!


Germans might have money but they rather die than spend a little extra on aesthetics.


----------



## Seanrhine

maxxe said:


> *ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Architects Website
> 
> Project Facts and Renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Ralf Schmitz Architekten, Sebastian Treese Architekten
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by SchauBau​


This is the only acceptable project I’ve seen in Berlin so far


----------



## maxxe

Seanrhine said:


> This is the only acceptable project I’ve seen in Berlin so far





Seanrhine said:


> Germans might have money but they rather die than spend a little extra on aesthetics.


----------



## Ewok71

Well, i know, people in Berlin don't like to hear that, but the majority of the projects are simple boxes with zero ambitions. Neither height, nor the design are outstanding in any way, and the planned towers at Alexanderplatz and Mediaspree (Agromex!) are years behind their schedule – if they will even happen at all!


----------



## maxxe

Most of Berlins projects are far from spectacular, i know that. But seanrhines comments are undifferentiated and stupid as always.


----------



## Ewok71

Well, my comment came out of nowhere, but its really interesting if you scroll though the forums here and compare stuff being build in other cites to what's happening in Berlin or other german cities. It even gets more crazy if you think about the costs and the time it needs to build in Germany compared to other countries.


----------



## maxxe

*Tesla Gigafactory* | Grünheide | U/C


*Rendering*









(c)Tesla, Inc.


*Recent Video*


----------



## LtBk

Ewok71 said:


> Well, my comment came out of nowhere, but its really interesting if you scroll though the forums here and compare stuff being build in other cites to what's happening in Berlin or other german cities. It even gets more crazy if you think about the costs and the time it needs to build in Germany compared to other countries.


Which cities are you comparing to? There are plenty of boring projects in other cities. Construction time and expenses is similar to most countries. Planning can take a long time, but that's a problem most developed countries have. My 2 cents.


----------



## Ewok71

LtBk said:


> Which cities are you comparing to? There are plenty of boring projects in other cities. Construction time and expenses is similar to most countries. Planning can take a long time, but that's a problem most developed countries have. My 2 cents.


If you just look at our neighboring countries, to cities in the Netherlands like Amsterdam or Rotterdam, to Vienna in Austria or projects in scandinavian cities, not even to talk from Paris or London, you can see that most projects in Berlin are very uninspired. Sure, its part of the German "understatement" – companies don't like to show of their wealth – but i also see a lack of courage and spirit when it comes to modern architecture here.


----------



## Benny H

Ewok71 said:


> If you just look at our neighboring countries, to cities in the Netherlands like Amsterdam or Rotterdam, to Vienna in Austria or projects in scandinavian cities, not even to talk from Paris or London, you can see that most projects in Berlin are very uninspired. Sure, its part of the German "understatement" – companies don't like to show of their wealth – but i also see a lack of courage and spirit when it comes to modern architecture here.


Berlin is the most modest of the big cities in Europe, maybe in the whole world! But there is hope for Berlin in the future I am sure about that and some proposals looks very promising!


----------



## maxxe

*Fo Guang Shan Temple* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Arad - Zareh Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Enter Berlin* | Wedding | T/O


Official Website

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Townscape One Development GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Exilmuseum *| Kreuzberg | Pro


designboom article


*danish architecture firm dorte mandrup has won an international competition to build a new museum in berlin,
dedicated to those who fled in exile during the second world war.* symbolically located by the ruins of the _anhalter bahnhof_ railway station,
the ‘exilmuseum’ will tell the stories of those who were forced out of the country during the nazi regime,
while simultaneously considering the present day where millions of people are displaced from their homes.
the winning competition entry was chosen ahead of other proposals from *SANAA*, *diller scofidio + renfro*,
and *francis kéré*, among others. 
designboom


*Project Facts*


Architect: Dorte Mandrup
Builder: Stiftung Exilmuseum Berlin
Usage: Exile Museum


*Renderings*



























(c)Dorte Mandrup / mir​


----------



## Mr Bricks

Berlin really knows how to turn WWII into a tourist industry.


----------



## Seanrhine

maxxe said:


> Most of Berlins projects are far from spectacular, i know that. But seanrhines comments are undifferentiated and stupid as always.


Truth hurts sweetie . You hoes have no taste


----------



## Xorcist

Seanrhine has a point. Most projects are hard to beat for boredom. Europacity, Mediaspree, the Friedrichshain abattoir site, Leipziger Platz, Tacheles...all certainly high-quality buildings, but the special charm or a certain aesthetic appeal is hard to discern. I have only seen such a lack of emotion in Zurich before.


----------



## maxxe

*Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | Prep


Covivio Press Release

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Sauerbruch Hutton


*Recent Picture*









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*BEAM *| Mitte | U/C


Project Website

Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)SIGNA AG


*Recent Picture*

In this picture it almost looks like the little tower with the dome is part of the current building but its not 









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Fanny Zobel Straße* | Treptow | U/C


Architects Website

Official Website

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Pysall Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Just as the news on the project website said are works on the foundation starting. This one is now offically U/C.













































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*B-One* | Tiergarten | Pro


Baunetz.de article


*Project Facts*


Builder: Berlin Hyp AG
Architects: C.F. Møller Architects
Usage: Berlin Hyp HQ, Office
Schedule: 2021 - 2023


*Renderings*




































(c)C.F. Møller Architects​


----------



## Darryl

If only Berlin would get rid of the commieblocks around Schillingstrasse and the Fischer Insel.


----------



## Josedc

I love Berlin - the designs are clean, they work well with the surroundings, they are not ostentatious and are overall, pleasant


----------



## TM_Germany

It seems like I can't see any of the pictures Maxxe posted. Is it working fine for you guys?


----------



## maxxe

*UP! *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Pictures



































*
pictures by BeenTrilBerlin​


----------



## sandtimer

*Tesla Gigafactory* | Grünheide | U/C


*Rendering*









(c)Tesla, Inc.


*Recent Video*






Tesla Giga Berlin a Role Model for Modern Day Construction, Says German Government


----------



## maxxe

*Weidt-Park-Corner* | Europacity | U/C


Official Website

Architect Website

Developer Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Staab Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by Lost​


----------



## GeneratorNL

TM_Germany said:


> It seems like I can't see any of the pictures Maxxe posted. Is it working fine for you guys?


It all works fine for me.


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam 


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Construction crossed street level. It is going up!









LINK​


----------



## Suburbanist

I wonder if there has been any new (as in since 2015) discussions on replacing the communist TV tower by a new, higher and more imposing observation tower at its current location.


----------



## AAPMBerlin

Suburbanist said:


> I wonder if there has been any new (as in since 2015) discussions on replacing the communist TV tower by a new, higher and more imposing observation tower at its current location.


Answer:
No


----------



## AAPMBerlin

(...)
Please delete. It‘s a duplicate...


----------



## KubicaMaster

*Bethanienturm*






spreeformat - Bethanienturm


In einem historischen Kirchturm in Berlin Weißensee entsteht exklusiver Wohnraum unter denkmalschutzrechtlichen Aspekten




www.spreeformat.com





















Quelle: Euroluftbild.de 








Quelle: Pankowerchronik


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Wow! For Berlin, this one stands out as an unusually unique and interesting project.


----------



## Icewave

Towers_&_Spires said:


> Wow! For Berlin, this one stands out as an unusually unique and interesting project.


 Yes, one of the best ❤ 
This is the type of projects being waiting for


----------



## Darryl

Is it just proposed? Or actually under construction?


----------



## BlueBalls

Part of me would call it sacrilege but it does look high quality and not ugly at all


----------



## KubicaMaster

They have a building permission. They are looking for a buyer for the 3 storey apartment in the tower.






Tower Visions – Planufaktur







planufaktur.de


----------



## sandtimer

*Rekonstruktion Karstadt am Hermannplatz *| Neukölln | Pro

*Old Rendering*











*New Rendering*









(c) SIGNA​
Source


----------



## maxxe

Deleted: Kubica already answered Darryls question.


----------



## urbanflight

sandtimer said:


> *Rekonstruktion Karstadt am Hermannplatz *| Neukölln | Pro
> 
> *Old Rendering*
> 
> View attachment 450491
> 
> 
> 
> *New Rendering*
> 
> View attachment 450485
> 
> (c) SIGNA
> 
> Source


Are there some news about this proposal?


----------



## Xorcist

urbanflight said:


> Are there some news about this proposal?


The plans are currently being further specified and elaborated. The original building was covered with shell limestone. For the reconstruction a concrete facade was planned. With the involvement of the public and suggestions from the local residents, a decision has now been made in favor of a high-quality brick façade.























(c) Signa Holding


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hopefully things are now moving forward for the Karstadt on Hermannplatz.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Is shell limestone too expensive?


----------



## maxxe

*Königstadt-Quartier* | Mitte | T/O


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by Xorcist​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*

First one is T/O.
3 / 4 to go on the other.









Picture by dubaibobby









LINK​


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Das letzte Bild ist ein sehr schoenes Bild!


----------



## Tucson2018

Berlin appears to be a very flat city, can't see any high hills in the distance. I haven't been to Berlin since 1972, and went thru Checkpoint Charlie while there.


----------



## maxxe

Tucson2018 said:


> Berlin appears to be a very flat city, can't see any high hills in the distance. I haven't been to Berlin since 1972, and went thru Checkpoint Charlie while there.


The highest "hill" is the Arkenberg with 120m above sea level.
Just as 1most of the highest hills in Berlin it is a rubble hill made out of debris from the ruins of WWII.
Here's a list of the highest elevations in Berlin, if you are interested.


----------



## maxxe

*Trion* | Mitte | T/O

*Update*


Official Website

More renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)léonwohlhage Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


*Recent Picture*









picture by RobertMoses​


----------



## maxxe

*DSTRCT.Berlin* | Pankow | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Barceló / Grand Central Berlin* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Original Post


*Rendering*









(c)Bolwin Wulf Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by Casu​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | U/C


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by RobertMoses​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by dubaibobby










picture by RobertMoses​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*









picture by RobertMoses









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website

renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































LINK​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Axel Springer Media Campus

















© Nils Koenning








© Laurian Ghinitoiu








© Laurian Ghinitoiu








© Laurian Ghinitoiu








© Laurian Ghinitoiu








© Laurian Ghinitoiu








© Laurian Ghinitoiu



https://oma.eu/projects/axel-springer-campus


----------



## KubicaMaster

Sigmaringer Straße 17a
Berlin-Wilmersdorf









Quelle: Google Maps








Quelle: Exilwiener









Quelle: Sebastian Treese Architekten


----------



## KubicaMaster

Bötzow Brewery









































Quelle: David Chipperfield Architects

Sample facade:








Quelle: ElleDeBE


----------



## maxxe

Oh so the facade material is going to be raw concrete ...
I posted this back in March '19 here and on the renderings back then it looked like some kind of sandstone.
I thought it had a slight beige touch to it and this would have suited the facade.

But i think the raw croncrete will look good aswell with the glass behind it. It's a nice combination.


----------



## maxxe

*Charité Campus Research Building* | Mitte | Pro


afasia archzine article

Architects Website


*Project Facts*


Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms
Builder: Charité Universitätsmedizin Berlin
Usage: Research Building



















(c)Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*The Shelf* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*

Final depth reached. 









pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## SOG

One question, Where Could I find a website or a map (like ZeusUpsistos' In Paris or pss archi) with all the construction projects going on in Berlin now? I don't speak german , so the german forum is quite challenging for me ,sorry .


----------



## maxxe

Here is a Map from a german forum, the Deutsches-Architektur-Forum, with a lot of projects.
I don't know how often it is updated, but it should be fairly up to date.


----------



## SOG

Really Thank You¡¡¡¡ Wow,It looks like a totally new city,Isn't it? Perhaps Europe greatest construction Boom (aside from London's...)


----------



## prinzdan92

SOG said:


> Really Thank You¡¡¡¡ Wow,It looks like a totally new city,Isn't it? Perhaps Europe greatest construction Boom (aside from London's...)


I live in Berlin. This city has a loooong way to go to reach London in architecture matters. There's being a great influx of investment in Berlin currently. That is true, but nothing compared to London right now or even London 10 years ago. That was together with Dubai the BOOM of the world.


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

Foundation is taking quite some time.



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## yourrulez

Reply to SOG and prinzdan92: True, Berlin still has a long way to go, but he is right: The amount that is being build everywhere in the city is incredible. Berlin is right now (with London) the most attractive investment ground in Europe, so next years we will see (again) another huge transformation. Berlin is always transforming. Difference to the transformation from the 90s till today is, that ground prices are meanwhile high, the gaps of WW2 and Wall are nearly sealed. Means it's going up now. On top there are some really interesting historic structure rebuilding projects such as the Molkenmarkt/Klosterviertel, Marx-Engels-Forum and Petriplatz/Fischerinsel/Spittelmarkt, which is the place of origin of Berlin. Huge chance that we hope won't be fucked up. A change in government including the building senator next year is more than welcome and would accelerate and improve all the mentioned points above. Wish us luck for the next elections.


----------



## maxxe

*Malplaquetstraße *| Wedding | U/C


Archtects Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)TBBK Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Mr Bricks

What exactly is planned for Marx-Engels-Forum and Fischerinsel? Also, are there any plans for Mehringplatz?


----------



## maxxe

^^
Some years ago there were plans to build a new residential highrise at the Leipziger Straße next to the ugly Fischerinsel blocks. (here).
This project was stopped by locals and the politics.

The third place of the competition back then was chosen for realization afterwards. This beauty here.
But i don't know the current status ... might be U/C.

Some meters further down the Leipziger Straße the House of One (here) is U/C and also the Visitor Center of the Archaeological Museum (here) is U/C.

Marx-Engels-Forum .... no idea, haven't heard anything in quite some time. Someone else might know something.

Mehringplatz aswell .... haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## maxxe

*Si-M - Der Simulierte Mensch* | Wedding | Prep


Official Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: Felsner Consult GmbH
Architects: HDR GmbH
Builder: Charité Universitätsmedizin Berlin
Usage: Research Buildiing
Investment: 34 Mio €
Schedule: 2020 - 2023


*Renderings*



























(c)HDR GmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Office Osramhöfe *| Wedding | T/O


more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Darryl

I like the Am Tacheles project. Its size is impressive and will be very impactful for the area. The design is also pretty good and not boring (thank goodness), and its footprint is interesting with its unusual shape and that unique cut-through. Can't wait till it's done!


----------



## Xorcist

but compared to what was there before the war, the project is terribly boring and dull.
Pictures Franz Kullrich (1864-1917) / deutsches Technikmuseum


----------



## Darryl

Omg that is fabulous


----------



## TM_Germany

I didn't know that was the before situation. What a shame. That could easily have been transformed into a modern arcade/passage.


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

T/O


























































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Upside Berlin* | Friedrichshain | 96m, 85m | T/O


Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*
more here









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## yourrulez

TM_Germany said:


> I didn't know that was the before situation. What a shame. That could easily have been transformed into a modern arcade/passage.


Before the war. Was nothing much left there. Don't wanne imagine how much it would cost to re-construct this in 2020.  For todays standards the version under construction is absolutly good and way over standard. The impact to the area will be immense - This and Forum Museumsinsel will bring Oranienburger Straße another huge transformation. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## Darryl

TM_Germany said:


> I didn't know that was the before situation. What a shame. That could easily have been transformed into a modern arcade/passage.


I wish Berlin built with that spirit of grandeur today  I don't mean in historical style necessarily either. I just mean it would be nice if they sought projects with a mindset that they are a global destination. "Prestige projects" if you will. Is that era over for Berlin? Are they interested in furthering their appeal as a world destination?

For instance, if you take a look at the PARIS | Projects & Construction thread you'll be depressed. The way they dream/brainstorm/build is a way in which they see themselves as first class and a global destination. They do not accept blase, milquetoast design. It's beneath them. Berlin needs more of that big thinking.


----------



## Darryl

With that said, obviously the Humboldt Forum meets that standard, and I believe the Stream and Am Tacheles do too. Just less boring boxes please Berlin!


----------



## Fsam77

In my opinion Hamburg has much better projects than Berlin.


----------



## Xorcist

yourrulez said:


> Before the war. Was nothing much left there.


this is not quite correct. The building was not destroyed that much during the war, it could have been rebuilt. Instead, in 1981 most of the building complex was demolished. (Fotos by Sigmund Czech 1981)


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE Vattenfall Germany HQ* | Schöneberg | U/C


Developer Website

More information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)EDGE Technologies


*Recent Pictures

















*
pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Xorcist

*Am Tacheles* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

More renderings

more information


*Renderings*

more here









(c)Am Tacheles


*Recent Webcam Pictures*


----------



## maxxe

*Lietzenburger Straße* | Wilmersdorf | Prep


Architects Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: Van Caem Projects
Architects: Marc Kocher Architekten
Usage: 122 Apartments


*Renderings*



























(c)Marc Kocher Architekten


*Recent Picture*

This picture is from August.
Demolition should start soon.









picture by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by StefanM​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Postbahnhof* | Firedrichshain | Prep


Developer Website


*Porojct Facts*


Developer: Minerva Immobilien
Usage: Office
Floor Space: 17.000 m²


*Renderings*


















(c)Minerva Immobilien


*Recent Picture*

Foundation is going on in the front.









picture by StefanM​


----------



## maxxe

*Pier 61/63* | MediaSpree | U/C

*Update*


Developer Website

more infos and renderings

Webcam


*Rendering*









(C)Eller+Eller Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by StefanM​


----------



## maxxe

Possible *Tower Straße der Pariser Kommune* | 118m | Pro


One of the last plots in the MediaSpree area is this one here and there have been some movements.
The urban development plan sees a 118m tower here which would be second in the MediaSpree after the 140m Edge East Side (U/C).


*The Plot*

Would be a great addition to the other towers.









picture by dubaibobby


*Recent Picture*

There were some movements in the last days ...
a lot of the things lying around here for years already have been transported away.
Hopefully we hear some more about this tower soon.










picture by StefanM​


----------



## maxxe

*Gloriapalast Kurfürstendamm 13-15* | Charlottenburg | U/C

*Update*


Developers Website

More Renderings and infos


*Rendering*









(C)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Siemensstadt 2.0* *Modul 1* | Spandau | Pro


Architects Website


*Project Facts*


Architects: Robertneun Architekten
Builder: Siemens AG
Usage: Office
GFA: 64.732 m²
Floors: 16


*Renderings*













































(c)Robertneun Architekten​


----------



## KlausDiggy

I like it!


----------



## maxxe

*DGB Headquarter* | Schöneberg | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Archäologisches Haus* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Florian Nagler Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Scaffolding is falling.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website

renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Restoration Mittelstraße* | Mitte | U/C


*Before*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Shenkey

Vienna should learn


----------



## Darryl

maxxe said:


> *Restoration Mittelstraße* | Mitte | U/C
> 
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by BerlinerBauleiter
> 
> 
> *Recent Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


OMG awesome! Love it!

Now this is (finally) the aesthetic I've been hoping for and wishing Berlin would pursue. Doesn't this look so much better than those sterile boxes Regula Lüscher wants to litter the city with?? I hope much more of this type of thing happens all over Berlin. If you know of any other similar projects please post them here. Thanks!


----------



## King-Krunch

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Rendering*











*Update*

The foundation was poured from yesterday morning until today around noon.
Four concrete pumps were on site to get this job done before everyone leaves for Christmas.

I only caught them finishing up the last bits, see below, but if you want to see more pictures from the pour check out the DAF:
Hochhaus "EDGE East Side" + "East Side Mall" (140m | Bau) - Deutsches Architekturforum


----------



## KubicaMaster

Hopefully they don't skip out on the elevators. The East Side Tower is supposed to be the first building with ThyssenKrupp's new Multi elevators.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Any news on Lützowufer 1-5A?

























































© Euroboden Architekturkultur / David Kohn Architects






- Euroboden


Durch die behutsame Nachverdichtung zwischen den „Energiesparhäusern“ der IBA 1987 und dem historischen Pumpwerk entstehen am Lützowufer 80 neue Wohnungen.




www.euroboden.de


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Horrible


----------



## maxxe

@KubicaMaster No, nothing new on this one. Its status is still "in planning".


----------



## maxxe

*Monos *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Architects Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## urbanflight

maxxe said:


> *Restoration Mittelstraße* | Mitte | U/C
> 
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by BerlinerBauleiter
> 
> 
> *Recent Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by BerlinerBauleiter​





maxxe said:


> *Monos *| Charlottenburg | U/C
> 
> 
> Architects Website
> 
> more renderings and information
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Nöfer Architekten
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by dubaibobby​


Beautiful 💯


----------



## Shanghainese

@ Shenkey:

Yes, Vienna should learn from Berlin. In Vienna, they build to much ugly buildings like social-living what is in reality anti-social-living. It´s socialism.


In Vienna there is no freedom for investors and building owners to build what they want to build. It seems to me that Berlin has a lot more of this freedom, because I don't know whether the projects in Vienna are so ugly and anti-urban because the Viennese are poorer than the Berliners. I think the authorities in Vienna interfere too much in everything because they are planned economists. And the opportunities to build freely in Vienna are likely to be less than in Berlin because of such a bureaucratic state as Austria, where there is too much state for everything. Unfortunately, Vienna stinks. And one cannot rest for a thousand years in the imperial inner city. At some point you have to add more.

Berlin:


I like most of what is built in Berlin very much. Not everything but most of it is really great. There are new buildings that are built in the historical style and at the same time there is the freedom to dare extravagant experiments with modern buildings. I like that. There just doesn't seem to be anything like that in Vienna.


----------



## maxxe

*Evening walk Tauentzienstraße / Breitscheidplatz* | Rec Lab.


Just discovered this awesome Youtube channel Rec Lab..
Here a video of a winterly evening walk between Wittenbergplatz and Breitscheidplatz in 4K.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

maxxe said:


> Just discovered this awesome Youtube channel Rec Lab..


I'm watching every video of him/her for over a year now! 

Another really good walking youtube channel (not specific for Berlin): https://www.youtube.com/c/JapanPotato/videos
And this one (mostly Berlin): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC47nHOuS7PALbQ7p39o24yA/videos


----------



## maxxe

*The Haus* | Charlottenburg - Wilmersorf | Finished

*Update*


Project Website

Old Post

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(C) Axthelm Rolvien Architekten, Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*

This one was finished some time ago.




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Nice tempo to be seen here.









LINK​


----------



## Darryl

It's ugly, but better than what's there now.


----------



## Xorcist

It's interesting what "communist architecture" already means to some people here. Perhaps you should look at the website and realise what the project, which is being built in a former industrial area, is actually about. The project is relatively standard modern commercial architecture, used all over the world, designed purely for economic use. The entire campus is designed to meet the requirements of an innovative working environment. There are also traditional office spaces, meeting rooms, co-working spaces, networking locations but also flexible spaces for production, research and development. The building structure is to be built in a resource-saving and durable way using a timber hybrid construction and a ceramic façade. Since the district heating is supplied entirely by biomass, the rooms can be operated in a climate-neutral manner.

It was never planned as an architectural highlight, but simply as a practical and modern redevelopment of a run-down industrial area into a location that meets the needs of new, small, dynamically developing businesses. It surley enhances the area and could spur further development.


----------



## TM_Germany

It doesn't matter how "modern" and innovative it is, it looks utterly disgusting and comes with the huge opportunity cost that something really nice could have been built there instead. Of course they want to sell it as very green, but in reality building such ugly buildings that will be torn down again as soon as possible because everybody finds it revolting is hugely ecologically wasteful.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The glazed tiles will look really nice. The timber structure is really sustainable too.


----------



## Xorcist

TM_Germany said:


> It doesn't matter how "modern" and innovative it is, it looks utterly disgusting and comes with the huge opportunity cost that something really nice could have been built there instead. Of course they want to sell it as very green, but in reality building such ugly buildings that will be torn down again as soon as possible because everybody finds it revolting is hugely ecologically wasteful.


It meets exactly the requirements and demands expected of a project of this kind in this area. It is neither in the city centre nor in a densely populated, trendy residential area. It is a run-down area consisting mainly of old warehouses, car parks, a little industry, abandoned railway tracks and a power station. Your far too high expectations simply do not fit into the existing environment there.


----------



## maxxe

And why are you guys always thinking in extremes ... "utterly disgusting"?
It's basic commercial architecture, surely not beautiful but "utterly disgusting"?


----------



## TM_Germany

It is 1970s structuralism with a virtue signalling facade in vomit color. If the facade material was brick or more diverse, it wouldn't be nearly as bad. It's not a prime location but placing s building lkke that there will ensure it stays that way forever. Good projects can just as easily be built "in the middle of nowhere", just look at go west for example.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Gneisenau 103









© Google Maps









© Klaus Theo Brenner Stadtarchitektur









© RianMa

https://gneisenau103.com/


----------



## KubicaMaster

Sigmaringer Straße 17a









BERLIN | Projects & Construction


QH Track | Mitte | U/C Quarter Website Architects Website renderings and information Rendering (c)EM2N Architekten Recent Pictures LINK




www.skyscrapercity.com




Old design:
































© Sebastian Treese Architekten

Sebastian Treese finally got a proper site now with renders and everything.









Sigmaringer Strasse — Sebastian Treese Architekten







www.sebastiantreese.de


----------



## KubicaMaster

Residence in Wannsee









































© Sebastian Treese Architekten









Residence in Wannsee — Sebastian Treese Architekten







www.sebastiantreese.de


----------



## Fsam77

KubicaMaster said:


> Sigmaringer Straße 17a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERLIN | Projects & Construction
> 
> 
> QH Track | Mitte | U/C Quarter Website Architects Website renderings and information Rendering (c)EM2N Architekten Recent Pictures LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1062539
> 
> View attachment 1062540
> 
> View attachment 1062541
> 
> © Sebastian Treese Architekten
> 
> Sebastian Treese finally got a proper site now with renders and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigmaringer Strasse — Sebastian Treese Architekten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sebastiantreese.de


That's gorgeous.


----------



## Darryl

KubicaMaster said:


> Residence in Wannsee
> 
> View attachment 1062546
> 
> View attachment 1062548
> 
> View attachment 1062549
> 
> View attachment 1062552
> 
> View attachment 1062553
> 
> © Sebastian Treese Architekten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residence in Wannsee — Sebastian Treese Architekten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sebastiantreese.de


Gorgeous!


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Xorcist said:


> *Berlin Decks | *Mitte | Approved
> 
> Developer Website
> Video on YouTube​Beos AG is developing the urban commercial quarter "Berlin Decks" in Berlin-Mitte. Four buildings with around 42,000 square metres of commercial rental space are being built at Friedrich-Krause-Ufer 16-21, directly on the Spree Canal between Berlin's Charité hospital, the Sprengelkiez district and the new Europacity district under development at Berlin's main railway station. Now that planning permission has been granted, construction can begin in early 2021.
> 
> Current view of the site
> View attachment 1050708
> 
> 
> Planned construction:
> View attachment 1050622
> View attachment 1050625
> View attachment 1050626
> View attachment 1050627
> View attachment 1050628
> 
> (c)Berlin Decks


horrible...


----------



## AAPMBerlin

spoortje nijverdal said:


> horrible...


Why?


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Just a couple of green dice....its so boring...maybe something for Gdansk .....


----------



## Shanghainese

Looking at Vienna and you see what is really horrible .


----------



## Xorcist

*Office building Laskerstrasse | *Friedrichshain | planned
Developer Website

Trockland Management GmbH has an interesting project in the pipeline. Two office buildings with rooftop gardens and an unusual greening concept designed by GRAFT architects, are being built in the Eastern part of the highly sought-after Mediaspree near Ostkreuz Station.






















Source LASKERSTRASSE | Trockland Management GmbH​


----------



## Xorcist

*Stadt und Land *| Marzahn-Hellersdorf | under construction

At the end of March, construction work will begin on 4 senior-friendly apartment buildings on Gothaer Straße/Alten Hellersdorfer Straße. The municipal housing association "Stadt und Land" is building 154 one- to three-room flats, 50% of which are to be subsidised flats. Completion is planned for spring 2023. The design is by Arnold und Gladisch. 








Source Berliner Woche ​


----------



## Arch98

KubicaMaster said:


> Sigmaringer Straße 17a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERLIN | Projects & Construction
> 
> 
> QH Track | Mitte | U/C Quarter Website Architects Website renderings and information Rendering (c)EM2N Architekten Recent Pictures LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old design:
> View attachment 1063419
> 
> View attachment 1062539
> 
> View attachment 1062540
> 
> View attachment 1062541
> 
> © Sebastian Treese Architekten
> 
> Sebastian Treese finally got a proper site now with renders and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigmaringer Strasse — Sebastian Treese Architekten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sebastiantreese.de


Very elegant.


----------



## lukay

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Just a couple of green dice....its so boring...maybe something for Gdansk .....


And why would this fit better in Gdansk?


----------



## Fsam77

lukay said:


> And why would this fit better in Gdansk?





lukay said:


> And why would this fit better in Gdansk?


Maybe because blocks like that. The longest communisy block in Poland. So ugly….there are plenty of shorter communist blocks like that in Gdańsk. All districts are like that.


----------



## Fsam77

lukay said:


> And why would this fit better in Gdansk?


Maybe because blocks like that. The longest communisy block in Gdańsk. So ugly….there are plenty of shorter communist blocks like that in Gdańsk as well as in Poland. Most of districts are like that.


----------



## Xorcist

Fsam77 said:


> Maybe because blocks like that. The longest communisy block in Gdańsk. So ugly….there are plenty of shorter communist blocks like that in Gdańsk as well as in Poland. Most of districts are like that.


Just a friendly reminder that Berlin also has such charming commie block districts as Marzahn-Hellersdorf, for example. 🤣😂















Source J Lo/Pinterest


----------



## matthias23

Xorcist said:


> *Office building Laskerstrasse | *Friedrichshain | planned
> Developer Website
> 
> Trockland Management GmbH has an interesting project in the pipeline. Two office buildings with rooftop gardens and an unusual greening concept designed by GRAFT architects, are being built in the Eastern part of the highly sought-after Mediaspree near Ostkreuz Station.
> View attachment 1070701
> View attachment 1070710
> View attachment 1070711
> 
> Source LASKERSTRASSE | Trockland Management GmbH​



they probably just get the building permission granted if the rooftop gardens are open to the public.
Would be typically Berlin


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Xorcist said:


> Just a friendly reminder that Berlin also has such charming commie block districts as Marzahn-Hellersdorf, for example. 🤣😂
> View attachment 1073656
> View attachment 1073658
> 
> Source J Lo/Pinterest


For a relaxed way of living...


----------



## Darryl

Looks like a hellscape


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Darryl said:


> Looks like a hellscape


Now I understand Germans are so stressfull......


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Picture*

The one with the grey weather protection.


















by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Postbahnhof* | Firedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website


*Old Rendering*










*New Rendering








*
(c)Minerva Immobilien / Engel&Völkers Commercial


*Recent Pictures*

The draft was changed ... see above.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## wakka12

Xorcist said:


> Just a friendly reminder that Berlin also has such charming commie block districts as Marzahn-Hellersdorf, for example. 🤣😂
> View attachment 1073656
> View attachment 1073658
> 
> Source J Lo/Pinterest


Wow that second pic..didn't think anywhere in Germany could possibly look like this


----------



## Xorcist

^^ 
Of course you can find social housing areas in almost every big city in Germany, but such vast commieblock areas are mainly found in eastern Germany, the former communist GDR.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Carte Blanche / Schillerstraße 45-47 / Rückertstraße 7









© Bonanni Architekten / DC Develpoments Berlin GmbH & Co. KG









© Backstein

More renders: https://www.dahlercompany.com/de/immobilien/neubauprojekte/carte-blanche

https://player.vimeo.com/video/275611394/

https://www.bonanni.de/projekte/chronologisch/2020-2015/schillerstrasse.html

https://carteblanche-berlin.de/

More buildings by Bonanni: Zillegärten (2015)
















© Google Maps









































© Bonanni Architekten / city-concept


----------



## KubicaMaster

Restoration Mittelstraße









BERLIN | Projects & Construction


I like it!




www.skyscrapercity.com





















© Mantikor


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Facades of the Mall of Berlin (2014)

















© Google Maps






























































© Roland Halbe

https://tchobanvoss.de/projekt.php?id=427&lang=EN


----------



## cristof

Mall of berlin is truly amazing, the sheer quality of it wonders me . what struck me is the quantity of shopping malls That you find in Berlin .


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Graft Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website

renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures



































*
pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## maxxe

*QH Spring* | Mitte | T/O

*Webcam*


Architects Website

Heidestraße Website

First Project Presentation

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)CKRS Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Facade looks good imo.


















pictures by Xorcist​


----------



## LtBk

Welcome back erbse.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Next step....die Bauakademie am Schinkelplatz!


----------



## maxxe

*The Benjamin *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

(old) renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Gnädinger Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Lanolinfabrik* | Charlottenburg | U/C

In the ensemble of new structures and listed existing buildings,
the Lanolin factory offers state-of-the-art offices with flexible floor plans from 900 to 2,000 m².
Green oases. Light. Air. And plenty of room for good ideas. 


Project Website

Developer Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: Streletzki Gruppe
Architects: Collignon Architektur
Usage: Office
Floor Space:
19.500 m² new buildings
5.300 m² existing buildings


*Renderings*


















(c)Collignon Architektur


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## KubicaMaster

© Google Maps

Palais am Brandenburger Tor








© Fuchshuber Architekten

















© Dexter

Wilhelm
















© Patzschke & Partner Architekten









© Dexter


----------



## KubicaMaster

© Google Maps









Kolonnaden der Museumsinsel Berlin







www.bbr.bund.de





"Under the direction of the Federal Office for Building and Regional Planning (BBR), the colonnades on Berlin's Museum Island are being restored to their original condition. The colonnades from the 19th century are a defining component of the UNESCO World Heritage Site. A large part of the colonnades as well as the colonnade courtyard were already restored by 2010; this construction measure was also supervised by the BBR. The last construction phase, which is currently being implemented, includes the clearing of the colonnade on the bank of the Spree north of the Alte Nationalgalerie. This part of the colonnades was added in 1911 to create additional rooms on Museum Island.

The first colonnades on Berlin's Museum Island were built between 1853 and 1860 on the basis of a design by Friedrich August Stüler. For the colonnades on the banks of the Spree and north of the Alte Nationalgalerie, built between 1876 and 1878, the architects Heinrich Strack and Georg Erbkam adapted the original Stüler design. They added three square pavilions with domed roofs. The colonnades are an important connecting element for the architectural ensemble. The colonnade courtyard surrounded by them is in turn the central public space of the Museum Island. The James Simon Gallery designed by David Chipperfield also takes up the element of the colonnade.

The measures to restore the colonnades behind the Alte Nationalgalerie began in summer 2020 and are expected to be completed by 2022. The colonnade structure will be repaired in sections. Severely damaged components will be dismantled, also restored and later reinstalled. The front building will be redesigned as an open pavilion using the historic columns. In continuation of the colonnades, a ramp will be built to provide barrier-free access for all visitors."

Before:








© SPK / photothek.net / Thomas Imo 

















© Dropdeaded209


----------



## Tiaren

KubicaMaster said:


> Palais am Brandenburger Tor
> View attachment 1192110
> 
> 
> Wilhelm
> View attachment 1192115


I wished these two projects switched places. The elegant and sophisticated Patzschke project next to the Holocaust Memorial and the dull and blocky Fuchshuber project on Wilhelmstraße.  It's a shame, but so typical for Berlin. All the beautiful projects are always outside the city center or in side streets.

This was by the way planned next to the Holocaust Memorial before the Fuchshuber project:










Would have been to good to be true...


----------



## maxxe

*The Shelf* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*

Turned out very good.













































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Office Ritter* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Architects Website


*Project Facts*


Architects: Richter Musikowski
Usage: Office
Floor Space: 9.300 m²


*Renderings*



























(c)Richter Musikowski


*Recent Pictures*

This one is located across the street from The Shelf (post above).


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Admiralspalast Refurbishment* | Mitte | Pro


Entwicklungsstadt Article


_The Admiralspalast in Mitte is one of the most popular event venues in the capital and,
with its traditional location on Friedrichstraße, is an institution in Berlin’s cultural scene.

Built in 1910 and opened in 1911, the building has been repeatedly refurbished and modernized in recent years, most recently in 2006.
However, as this was 15 years ago, the Admiralspalast is now undergoing another major refurbishment.

The project includes not only the modernization of the existing building, but also an extension with additional space.

A new building will be added to the existing building. The new building will be constructed as an extension of the Admiralspalast
and the previously unused roof area above the main event space._
_LINK_


*Renderings*



























(c)GRAFT Gesellschaft von Architekten


*Location*









Google Maps​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## 1584247

Tiaren said:


> Pictures of the finished Schlüterhof of Berlin Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Schlüterhof, Berlin Palace | Baumit.at


Modern glass boxes can't compare to this kind of beautiful buildings. 🏛✨


----------



## maxxe

*Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | Prep


Covivio Press Release

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Sauerbruch Hutton


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Am Postbahnhof









© Google Maps

































































© Vattenfall Deutschland 

Source:


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

Fiiinally it is going down.



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Landsberger Allee 42* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

more information


*Rendering*









(c)Sanus AG


*Recent Picture*


















picture by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Pandion Pollux* | Friedrichshain | Pro


Developer Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: Pandion AG
Architects: kadawittfeldarchitektur
Usage: Office
Planned Completion: 1st Quarter 2023


*Renderings*



























(c)Pandion AG


*Location*

This is part of the Ostkreuz Campus and will be realized next to the Pandion Zinc and this/this office building.

















#
(c)Google Earth​


----------



## maxxe

*Signa Hochhaus am Kaufhof* | Mitte | 134m | App


More information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)SIGNA AG / Kleihues+Kleihues


Approval

This one got approved by the senate and is ready for realization.
The start of construction is planned for summer this year.









(c)SIGNA AG / Kleihues+Kleihues​


----------



## KubicaMaster

NEW WEST - Wiesbadener Straße 56A-56B 









© Google Maps

























© Ziegert EverEstate GmbH 






NEW WEST - Wilmersdorf, Berlin | EverEstate


NEW WEST is located in the popular district of Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf, directly adjacent to Schmargendorf. Numerous parks and green spaces as well as the immediate proximity to the natural landscape of the Grunewald with its chain of lakes characterise this residential area. There are also...




www.everestate.com


----------



## KubicaMaster

AERA









© Google Maps









































































© Bauwens






AERA – Bauwens


Es ist eines jener Gebäude, die einem ein „Wow!“ entlockt, wenn man die Visualisierungen zum ersten Mal betrachtet. AREA, ist ohne Frage ein Blick in die Zukunft der Bürogebäude.




www.bauwens.de










AERA – Ein Projekt von Bauwens


Die Zukunft kann man am besten voraussagen, wenn man sie selbst gestaltet.




aera.berlin


----------



## Josedc

Aera is stunning!


----------



## Leaval11

This one looks amzing!!! When will they start building it?


----------



## KubicaMaster

Construction is scheduled to start in the third quarter of 2021, with expected completion in the fourth quarter of 2023.


----------



## Shanghainese

Aera <3


----------



## Xorcist

*„Am Winterfeldt“ *
In the Schöneberg district, an empty, run-down office block and an adjacent residential building from the early 1950s are to be demolished and replaced by a residential block. More information can be found on the project website.














streetview











































source Am Winterfeldt, Schoneberg, Berlin | OGMEA


----------



## KubicaMaster

*Lietzenburger Straße 56 *

















© PRIMUS Immobilien AG









© Google Maps









© RianMa






fiftysix | Modernes Wohnen | Berlin


Eigentumswohnungen zur Selbstnutzung oder als attraktive Kapitalanlage. Nur eine Parallelstraße vom Kurfürstendamm entfernt.




www.primusimmobilien.de





*Lietzenburger Straße 79/81*









© Marc Kocher Architekten









© RianMa

https://www.vancaem-projects.com/bauprojekt-lietzenburger-straße-7981.html

*Lietzenburger Straße 105*









© Google Maps

















© RianMa






105 Park Residences | Urban luxury apartments


Urban luxury apartments in exclusive Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf. High-quality furnished condominiums in the city of West Berlin.




www.primusimmobilien.de


----------



## KubicaMaster

"Am Winterfeldt" is brilliant! This developer is known for quality projects. I quite enjoy their style.

Wielandstraße 50 & Schlüterstraße 18








© Google Maps

Wielandstraße 50








© D&H Projektmanagement GmbH / Ziegert EverEstate GmbH / Klaus Theo Brenner Architekten






Wieland & Pestalozzi - Ein Bauprojekt von Diamona & Harnisch







www.wieland-pestalozzi.com





Schlüterstraße 18








© D&H Projektmanagement GmbH / Ziegert EverEstate GmbH / Klaus Theo Brenner Architekten






Schlueter18 - Ein Bauprojekt von Diamona & Harnisch







www.schlueter18.com


----------



## towerpower123

Will that gorgeous roof garden of Aera be publicly accessible or is it for tenants only? It looks like it continues all the way to the street level.


----------



## yourrulez

It's public, but will be closed during the night - At least that's what a member in a different forum said. Can't find much more on the website, just that the tentants will have a direct access. But there is this ramp that to the street level - There mus be a sense to that. Beside that there will be 5 different types of trees up to 12m in height and 480m of walkways + a stage area for events, such as small concerts and on.


----------



## maxxe

*Revalution* | Friedrichshain | Pro


Developer Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: atrium development group gmbh
Usage: Office
Floor Space: 14.500 sqm


*Renderings*




































(c)atrium development group gmbh​


----------



## goschio

Tesla gigafactory update


----------



## KubicaMaster

Münsterlandstraße 58









































© C.C. Birnstiel Immobilien









MÜ58 Berlin - Berlin-Rummelsburg - C.C. Birnstiel Immobilien e.K. - Neubau-Immobilien Informationen


MÜ58 Berlin - Neubau von 19 Eigentumswohnungen - Münsterlandstraße 58, Berlin - Rummelsburg vom Vermarkter C.C. Birnstiel Immobilien e.K.




www.neubaukompass.de





Münsterlandstraße 60/62









































© C.C. Birnstiel Immobilien






Neubauprojekt MÜNSTERTOR 60/62 mit 55 Eigentumswohnungen - Wohnen in ruhiger, grüner Lage mitten in 10317 Berlin-Lichtenberg


Neubau von 55 Eigentumswohnungen mit 1 bis 5 Zimmern und Wohnflächen zwischen 35m2 und 130m2 im Neubauvorhaben MÜNSTERTOR 60/62 10317 Berlin-Lichtenberg




www.muenstertor-berlin.de


----------



## KubicaMaster

Emser Straße 39

Right next to Sebastian Treese's Emser Straße 36-38: https://www.sebastiantreese.de/projects/emser/









© Google Maps

"Built in the golden 1920s, a good 100 years later, PHOENIX now shines in new splendour. Completely renovated and equipped with all the amenities of a privileged lifestyle, the building sets high standards. Modern apartments fitted lovingly and with a passion for detail form a unique place of retreat. Luxurious penthouses with rooftop terraces provide the crowning touch to the building and impress with an incomparable view of the Ludwigkirchplatz. PHOENIX is an architectural jewel from bygone times, carefully prepared for the new era by Wiegand Hoffmann Architekten. As discreet as the facade may appear at first glance, everything here has been considered and refined down to the smallest detail. The architectural style features elements typical of expressionism. A straightforward formal language and purposefully applied opulence are combined to create a timeless, modern aura. The characteristic design of its period was masterfully addressed during the renovation and continued with care. For instance, the cornices that border the sash bar windows and structure the facade were lovingly reconstructed, and the staircase was given a colour that reflects its history. The two new floors of the penthouse apartments provide visual modernity and yet form a unit with the historical flair of the original building."






PHOENIX | Edles Wohnen am Ludwigkirchplatz | Luxuswohnungen


Luxuriöse Eigentumswohnungen direkt am Ludwigkirchplatz. Kernsanierter Altbau mit Neubau einer Penthouse Ebene.




www.primusimmobilien.de







https://www.wiegandhoffmann.de/projekte/projekt25/











© Bezirksamt Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf

















































































© PRIMUS Immobilien AG









© PRIMUS Immobilien AG

https://flatfinder.eve-digital.com/2533-phoenix/


----------



## GeneratorNL

Some really nice projects on this page.   

That Tesla factory grows very quickly by the way!


----------



## maxxe

*Pressehaus am Alexanderplatz - New Podium* | Mitte | Refurbishment | U/C


Proprietors Website

More Information and Project Facts


*Rendering*









GEG Group / gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by me​


----------



## TM_Germany

KPMG tower and neighbouring building:

Visualization:










https://www.omnicon.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/2019-06-23-caimmo-berlin-hochhaus-kpmg-hbf-800x600.jpg


----------



## TM_Germany

Charlottenbogen:

Visualization:










https://www.neubaukompass.com/bilder/objekt/17890/210716-gross.jpg


----------



## TM_Germany

Steglitzer Kreisel Apartment conversion

Visualization:










https://fuchshuberarchitekten.de/site/assets/files/1382/373_1-1_turm_gesamt.1180x0.jpg



Architect's website


----------



## maxxe

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website

renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by sandtimer​


----------



## TM_Germany

Stadtpalais Nassau

Website

Architect: Hans Kohlhoff​
Renderings by developer:











https://www.stadtpalais-nassau.de/images/main_object_day_1500.jpg













https://www.stadtpalais-nassau.de/images/main_foyer_1500.jpg



Picture from yesterday:


----------



## TM_Germany

Alexander

Developer's website

Architect: Sebastian Treese​Renderings by developer:










https://cdn.shortpixel.ai/client/to_avif,q_lossless,ret_img,w_2160/https://www.ralfschmitz.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Alexander-Berlin-Emserstrasse-Frontal.jpg













https://cdn.shortpixel.ai/client/to_avif,q_lossless,ret_img,w_388/https://www.ralfschmitz.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Berlin-Wilmersdorf-Emserstrasse-Alexander-Mitteleingang.jpg



Recent pictures:

















The raw construction seems to be mostly finished, now bricklaying of the facade is in progress.


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Renderings and Project Facts


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten


*Recent Pictures*































































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin​


----------



## maxxe

*DSTRCT.Berlin* | Pankow | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Casu​


----------



## maxxe

*Restoration Mittelstraße* | Mitte | U/C


*Before*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter


*Recent Picture*


















pictures by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Tiergartenstraße 10









© Google Maps









© Senatsverwaltung für Stadtentwicklung und Wohnen









© Block-Gruppe / Hilmer Sattler Architekten


----------



## maxxe

*Revaler Spitze *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Revaler Spitze Grundstücks GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



































5
pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

















































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Picture*









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Gneisenau 103* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Project Website


*Rendering*









(c)Brenner Krohm und Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Südkreuz Offices* | Schöneberg | U/C


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Renderings*









(c)Hadi Teherani Architects, PBP Architekten


*Recent Pictures


























*
pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Golda Meir Steg* | Mitte | Europacity | 76,86 m | U/C


Architects Website

More information and renderings


A new pedestrian bridge is currently U/C in the Europacity in Mitte.
The bridge is named after Golda Meir, a former politician and Prime Minister of Israel that died in 1978 at the age of 80.


*Rendering*









(c)acme


*Recent Pictures*

The bridge and the open staircase promenade will be opened in about 6-8 weeks.


















pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## towerpower123

The Frankfurter Allee 135 tower turned out really beautiful. The crisp clean facade saved it from becoming a bland box.


----------



## maxxe

*Schönhauser 9 *| Pankow | U/C


Website

more renderings


*Rendering*









(c)SIGNA Real Estate


*Recent Picture*









picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## Mariosky111

Europacity is just a waste! Not long ago the place, huge, was almost empty - great opportunity for great architecture. But no, this is Berlin (where i live, btw). The site is beeing filled with mediocre architecture. Nothing original, no esthetic appeal. And no real high-rises, which are especially important in a very flat city (the Total tower and the KPMG are not that high). No surprise, though. In the last 15 years in Berlin there has been a huge lack of creativity when it comes to architecture - just see the amount of new buildings with these slim vertical windows. Or compare Europacity with Potsdamer Platz neighbourhood. No way Europacity will be so inviting.


----------



## maxxe

Yeah, the Europacity is a wasted opportunity. The new density on site feels quite good and i think the quarter will probably work as a whole. It will maybe not be as inviting for tourists as the Potsdamer Platz (to be honest, the target of the quarter is completely different) but when all the buildings are finished, all apartments are inhabited and offices rented and most importantly most of the commercial and gastronomy is opened in the ground floor areas then it will (hopefully) work for the people living there. 

Architecturewise it is a complete dissapointment. The Heidestraße is flanked by quite good architecture ... in the south 50Hertz, the two KPMG buildings, Tour Total etc ... and in the north Upbeat Berlin which is my personal highlight. But inbetween it is different ... bordeom on a large scale and grotesquely horrific designes at times like QH Crown, QH Straight (worst one ... better not google it), etc. .


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Graft Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by Philipp85​


----------



## Fsam77

Upbeat going to be the best project in Europa City for me but some which have already been built looks good.


----------



## Pr038

I think you guys are to hard against your hometown. I think Berlin has some of the most intersting and best projects in this forum. Especially the low rise buildings, some examples few pages back are top.

We all knew what happend to Berlin, but i think the last years Berlin is coming closer to London and Paris.


----------



## maxxe

*AXIS Offices* | Lichtenberg | Pro


Developer Website


*Project Facts*


Developer: Streletzki Gruppe
Architects: Maske + Suhren
Usage: Office
Floor Space: 11.300m²
Schedule: 2021-2023


*Renderings*



























(c)Streletzki Gruppe​


----------



## maxxe

*Exilmuseum *| Kreuzberg | Pro


more renderings

designboom article


*danish architecture firm dorte mandrup has won an international competition to build a new museum in berlin,
dedicated to those who fled in exile during the second world war.* symbolically located by the ruins of the _anhalter bahnhof_ railway station,
the ‘exilmuseum’ will tell the stories of those who were forced out of the country during the nazi regime,
while simultaneously considering the present day where millions of people are displaced from their homes.
designboom


*Rendering*









(c)Dorte Mandrup / mir


*Recent Picture








*
picture by heckler​


----------



## Mr Bricks

https://www.rbb-online.de/content/d...nhalter_Bahnhof-1280.jpg.jpg/size=966x543.jpg


----------



## Xorcist

*Residential high-rise "Theodor-Loos-Weg" 64m*

Construction of the 64m residential high-rise on the corner of Theodor-Loos-Weg and Wutzkyallee is nearing completion. In addition to the 20-story high-rise the project is completed by a five-story residential building and a low-rise building. An underground garage with 200 parking spaces has been built below the complex. The complex is part of the portfolio of the "Beamten-Wohnungs-Verein zu Berlin" and offers 116 apartments, 40 of which have been planned to be handicapped accessible.

Rendering (more information on the architects website)








(c)Eike Becker

recent photos:
















All pictures by RianMa (click for more)


----------



## LTV1905

That museum is awful.


----------



## maxxe

I think it does a pretty good job of putting the old ruin into the foreground by basically hugging it with the needed respectful distance. Other drafts that competed in the competition did a way awful job of paying the needed respect.


----------



## maxxe

*Fanny Zobel Straße* | Treptow | 110m, 99m, 64m | U/C


Architects Website

Official Website

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Pysall Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by schland​


----------



## Josedc

Am I the only one who loves the design of the museum?


----------



## TM_Germany

I think it's pretty nice. However, it just can't compare to the original station building. The whole area is essentially a shadow of it's former self, it has the character of a suburban wasteland while it used to be a busy place in the middle of Berlin.

Today:
















Google Maps


Mit Google Maps lokale Anbieter suchen, Karten anzeigen und Routenpläne abrufen.




www.google.de





Once:










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Berlin-Kreuzberg_Postkarte_006.jpg


----------



## maxxe

*Office Ritter* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Richter Musikowski


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*The Shelf* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*

Reinforcement for the basement ceiling is laid. So the tower is now growing out of the pit above street level.


















pictures by Orsino005​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Neustädtische Kirchstraße 3 / Mittelstraße 41-42









Abhörstation – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org













© Jörg Zägel









© Mantikor









© Spreetunnel









© Spreetunnel









© Spreetunnel









© Spreetunnel









© Spreetunnel









© Spreetunnel


----------



## Ecopolisia

Supergeil.Sehr geil,Berlin,besonders the latest post..continue it..lol..👍👌😉


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz, Sebastian Treese Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Fasanenstraße 64 *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Weissenberg

Fasanenstraße 64 is probably my favorite project when it comes to the so-called Berlin neohistoricism. Oh, the materials and proportions of this building. It's one of those structures that make you feel good while looking at it.


----------



## Tiaren

Berlin Palace's courtyards are finished and have been opened to the public! 


















Source: forum


----------



## KubicaMaster

© unify








© Dropdeaded209








© Mantikor








© Dropdeaded209








© Mantikor








© Dropdeaded209








© unify








© Dropdeaded209








© Dropdeaded209


----------



## LTV1905

Overall great, just don't understand why they had to built one of the sides in this modern bland design.


----------



## KlausDiggy

You're not the first to wonder.


----------



## Xorcist

This may be due to the fact that the Schlüterhof had only three baroque sides before the destruction of the palace. The fourth side had building parts and extensions of different height, age and style. Simply putting a 4th baroque facade here would no longer have been an authentic reconstruction.


----------



## Seanrhine

Is it an authentic reconstruction now ?!


----------



## TM_Germany

The facades absolutely.


----------



## LTV1905

Xorcist said:


> This may be due to the fact that the Schlüterhof had only three baroque sides before the destruction of the palace. The fourth side had building parts and extensions of different height, age and style. Simply putting a 4th baroque facade here would no longer have been an authentic reconstruction.


Thanks for the clarification. I still think they could have built something a bit more inspiring.


----------



## Xorcist

So at least you can enjoy the baroque façades, let them take effect on you, without a modern, playful façade trying to steal the show. The modern, unadorned side takes a back seat, leaving the stage to the reconstruction.


----------



## maxxe

*Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | Finished


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Das Projekt Berlin


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Re-stuccoing of a pre-war building (~1900). Not quite 100% perfect, but still an improvement over its post-war state.

Helgoländer Ufer 6









© Google Maps









© Peter Kuley









































© Georges Henri


----------



## Darryl

What's lacking in your opinion? Looks great!


----------



## KubicaMaster

Neustädtische Kirchstraße 3 / Mittelstraße 41-42









BERLIN | Projects & Construction


Exilmuseum | Kreuzberg | Pro more renderings designboom article danish architecture firm dorte mandrup has won an international competition to build a new museum in berlin, dedicated to those who fled in exile during the second world war. symbolically located by the ruins of the anhalter...




www.skyscrapercity.com













© Graf Cylinar


----------



## Darryl

Stunning! If only Berlin did more stuff like this.


----------



## yourrulez

It's acutally more than you think. Mostly it's just not mentioned here. I see many reconstruction / New Berlin neoclassic projects when driving around town - Guess they are just to many to photograph, list and mention them all.


----------



## majkello777

yourrulez said:


> It's acutally more than you think. Mostly it's just not mentioned here. I see many reconstruction / New Berlin neoclassic projects when driving around town - Guess they are just to many to photograph, list and mention them all.


 Could you please stop and make some fotos for us next time. please


----------



## yourrulez

If there is a parking and the kid is not crying, yes.


----------



## Tiaren

Darryl said:


> What's lacking in your opinion? Looks great!


It looks in my opinion quite good and even quite authentic, unless you get close to it. Then you can see that it cannot compete with the quality of historic stucco decoration. You can clearly see that it is a modern interpretation. Especially the merman and mermaid figures look like someone without much knowledge or experience in classical figurative art did the job.

That being said, it is a wonderful development that more and more facades are regaining their historical look or a look closer resembling their historical look.The more projects like this pop up, and Berlin has massive potential there, the more experience will be attained and the more the quality will rise.


----------



## Xorcist

*Elementy *| Lichtenberg | Project approved


Official Website

Architects Website 

*Rendering* 











































© Ziegert EverEstate GmbH​


----------



## Bikes

maxxe said:


> *Cuvry Campus *| Kreuzberg | Finished
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> more information and renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Das Projekt Berlin
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


The street side is majestic too. Some photos I took:


----------



## maxxe

*Friedrich-Krause-Ufer* | Mitte | App


Developer Website


*Project Facts*


Builder: M-Port Optima Office Center GmbH
Developer: IKR Projektsteuerung
Architects: Nöfer Architekten
Usage: Offices, Commercial
Floor Space: ca. 50.000m²
Schedule: 2021-2023


*Renderings*

This one is planned right next to the 82m Upbeat Berlin project. Building permission already was granted.

*







*
(c)Nöfer Architekten​


----------



## Fsam77

Did they change the project? That looks different to this one.


----------



## sandtimer

It's planned next to it, so both are coming.


----------



## Pepevrgs

What is the main Business District in Berlin?


----------



## TM_Germany

There isn't one, really. The closest thing is the area called "City West" around Breitscheidplatz.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*An association has developed a completely new idea for Berlin's most controversial building project: a vertical farm that supplies the city with food.









 

Three kilometers of inner-city autobahn, which ends in front of an overloaded Spree bridge, costs at least 700 million euros and will be completed on the basis of decades-old plans in times of massively noticeable climate change - a road construction project can hardly be more controversial than the extension of the A100 between Neukölln and Treptow. While SPD top candidate Franziska Giffey described a construction freeze as “simply crazy”, the Greens and the left say the same about the completion. *

After only discussing the possibility of the A100 to the city street with a cycle expressway as well as residential and green areas, the association "Paper Planes" now presented a more radical idea of conversion: The trough, which is largely finished in its shell, is to become an agricultural business - as a vertical farm with an artificial one Lighting and air conditioning, the energy of which is obtained from the roof and whose harvest is no longer driven an average of 2,400 kilometers to the customer, but rather 2.4 or maybe 24 to Spandau.
“ Morning farm Berlin“Is what the Paper Planes association calls the concept study that has just been published. Co-initiator Matthias Heskamp describes the association as a think tank of around a dozen people from the fields of architecture, urban development, mobility research, culture and marketing. It is largely the same people who developed the concept of the “cycle track” under the U1 viaduct in 2015 . The new project arose out of a request from the European Climate Foundation - a Europe-wide foundation that promotes projects aimed at reducing CO2. 

Since dismantling the concreted motorway trough would also be an immense waste of resources, the association, according to Heskamp, “decided to continue building - but in the sense of what the world needs”. With this in mind, the focus was on farming, because on a global scale, conventional agriculture is an even more significant environmental destroyer and climate damaging factor than car traffic. Vertical farms not only function regardless of the weather, they also get by without pesticides and with 90 percent less irrigation than conventional land management.

What and how much can actually be produced in the trough needs to be clarified in a feasibility study, but with around 100,000 square meters, the trough is large enough to make a significant contribution to the city's food supply - especially since the yields per square meter are up to Could be 400 times as high as with conventional cultivation.

"Of course we did research and suggest something that can also be implemented and that makes economic sense," says Heskamp. In principle, vegetables and edible mushrooms could be grown as well as algae and insects. A lot of capital is currently flowing into building such farms around the world - whether in the USA, Korea or Denmark. The technology required for LED lighting, solar power generation and robotics, for example, is developing at an enormous pace.









*This is what the motorway would look like when it is completed on schedule.*

For the middle section of the approximately three-kilometer-long farm, the initiators designed a combination of a visitor center with an educational facility and a futuristic farm shop, supplemented by a restaurant. “It's about people wanting to go there - to study and to pick up their vegetables themselves,” says Heskamp. “For this it has to be attractive.” To make it attractive, the surrounding areas cleared for the large construction site should be renatured and crossed with a network of paths.



In addition, an additional S-Bahn station on the Ring between Sonnenallee and Treptower Park is conceivable, and there is also space for around 10,000 apartments, which would not have any noise problems without the motorway. In terms of urban planning, there would be a number of high-rise buildings ranging from the Hotel Estrel to Treptower Park.

But despite all these ideas, the aisle is defined and budgeted as a motorway under planning law, which the CSU-led Federal Ministry of Transport strictly adheres to. Heskamp says: “The autobahn is a gift from the federal government. But gifts don't have to be accepted if they don't do Berlin good and produce exactly what the world no longer needs. "


Instead of a clearly foreseeable traffic problem in the neighborhood from Friedrichshain to Treptow for decades, the place could “send out the signal that we pulled the brakes just in time and corrected our course”. From the point of view of the initiators, it would be the ultimate “sign of the traffic and climate change”. You have consulted with several other initiatives and associations. But politicians have to decide.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*RATHAUSFORUM COMPETITION: BERLIN'S OLD AND NEW CENTER IS GOING GREEN.








*
_*The competition for the future design of the open space in the center of Berlin called “Rathausforum” has been decided. The office “RMP Stephan Lenzen” prevailed. Unsurprisingly, the old and new center of Berlin will be very green.*_

https://entwicklungsstadt.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/EWS-RATHAUSFORUM-4.jpg
When it comes to implementing key construction projects, Berlin is a torn city. Wherever in the center of the capital there is a need to redevelop an area, a multitude of different opinions clash and irreconcilably struggle for a compromise.

That was already the case when the decision was made to rebuild the City Palace and, at the same time, demolish the Palace of the Republic. It has been shown in projects such as the new Mühlendammbrücken building , the modern James Simon Gallery on Museum Island , the reconstruction of the whey market or the much-discussed “ House of One ” project.











It is all the more important to involve the citizens of the city in future development projects from the outset so that they can incorporate their ideas and wishes. The Berlin Senate has done this in the most intensive measure to date in the “Rathausforum” development project. Over several years there were numerous citizen forums, discussion groups, opinions, theses and ideas were exchanged.

The multitude and, above all, the diversity of the expectations that the individual groups had of the project were so striking that it became clear early on that a large number of people will not and cannot be satisfied with the final result.

It is all the more important to involve the citizens of the city in future development projects from the outset so that they can incorporate their ideas and wishes. The Berlin Senate has done this in the most intensive measure to date in the “Rathausforum” development project. Over several years there were numerous citizen forums, discussion groups, opinions, theses and ideas were exchanged.

The multitude and, above all, the diversity of the expectations that the individual groups had of the project were so striking that it became clear early on that a large number of people will not and cannot be satisfied with the final result.

You can see more here : Rathausforum-Wettbewerb: Berlins alte und neue Mitte wird grün | entwicklungsstadt berlin


----------



## Darryl

MarciuSky2 said:


> *An association has developed a completely new idea for Berlin's most controversial building project: a vertical farm that supplies the city with food.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988368
> 
> 
> Three kilometers of inner-city autobahn, which ends in front of an overloaded Spree bridge, costs at least 700 million euros and will be completed on the basis of decades-old plans in times of massively noticeable climate change - a road construction project can hardly be more controversial than the extension of the A100 between Neukölln and Treptow. While SPD top candidate Franziska Giffey described a construction freeze as “simply crazy”, the Greens and the left say the same about the completion. *
> 
> After only discussing the possibility of the A100 to the city street with a cycle expressway as well as residential and green areas, the association "Paper Planes" now presented a more radical idea of conversion: The trough, which is largely finished in its shell, is to become an agricultural business - as a vertical farm with an artificial one Lighting and air conditioning, the energy of which is obtained from the roof and whose harvest is no longer driven an average of 2,400 kilometers to the customer, but rather 2.4 or maybe 24 to Spandau.
> “ Morning farm Berlin“Is what the Paper Planes association calls the concept study that has just been published. Co-initiator Matthias Heskamp describes the association as a think tank of around a dozen people from the fields of architecture, urban development, mobility research, culture and marketing. It is largely the same people who developed the concept of the “cycle track” under the U1 viaduct in 2015 . The new project arose out of a request from the European Climate Foundation - a Europe-wide foundation that promotes projects aimed at reducing CO2.
> 
> Since dismantling the concreted motorway trough would also be an immense waste of resources, the association, according to Heskamp, “decided to continue building - but in the sense of what the world needs”. With this in mind, the focus was on farming, because on a global scale, conventional agriculture is an even more significant environmental destroyer and climate damaging factor than car traffic. Vertical farms not only function regardless of the weather, they also get by without pesticides and with 90 percent less irrigation than conventional land management.
> 
> What and how much can actually be produced in the trough needs to be clarified in a feasibility study, but with around 100,000 square meters, the trough is large enough to make a significant contribution to the city's food supply - especially since the yields per square meter are up to Could be 400 times as high as with conventional cultivation.
> 
> "Of course we did research and suggest something that can also be implemented and that makes economic sense," says Heskamp. In principle, vegetables and edible mushrooms could be grown as well as algae and insects. A lot of capital is currently flowing into building such farms around the world - whether in the USA, Korea or Denmark. The technology required for LED lighting, solar power generation and robotics, for example, is developing at an enormous pace.
> 
> View attachment 1988377
> 
> *This is what the motorway would look like when it is completed on schedule.*
> 
> For the middle section of the approximately three-kilometer-long farm, the initiators designed a combination of a visitor center with an educational facility and a futuristic farm shop, supplemented by a restaurant. “It's about people wanting to go there - to study and to pick up their vegetables themselves,” says Heskamp. “For this it has to be attractive.” To make it attractive, the surrounding areas cleared for the large construction site should be renatured and crossed with a network of paths.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, an additional S-Bahn station on the Ring between Sonnenallee and Treptower Park is conceivable, and there is also space for around 10,000 apartments, which would not have any noise problems without the motorway. In terms of urban planning, there would be a number of high-rise buildings ranging from the Hotel Estrel to Treptower Park.
> 
> But despite all these ideas, the aisle is defined and budgeted as a motorway under planning law, which the CSU-led Federal Ministry of Transport strictly adheres to. Heskamp says: “The autobahn is a gift from the federal government. But gifts don't have to be accepted if they don't do Berlin good and produce exactly what the world no longer needs. "
> 
> 
> Instead of a clearly foreseeable traffic problem in the neighborhood from Friedrichshain to Treptow for decades, the place could “send out the signal that we pulled the brakes just in time and corrected our course”. From the point of view of the initiators, it would be the ultimate “sign of the traffic and climate change”. You have consulted with several other initiatives and associations. But politicians have to decide.


So is there any chance of the proposal actually being built, or is it just a pipe dream and the motorway is going to be built instead?


----------



## MarciuSky2

Darryl said:


> So is there any chance of the proposal actually being built, or is it just a pipe dream and the motorway is going to be built instead?


i think they will build it.


----------



## TM_Germany

This is federal project. Unless Berlin has some cash stashed away to reimburse the federal government for their own stupidity, this will never happen.


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Gebäude Z* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Builder Website

Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Renderings*









(c)Henn Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by RobertMoses​


----------



## maxxe

*B-One* | Tiergarten | Demo


Baunetz.de article


*Rendering*









(c)C.F. Møller Architects


*Recent Picture*

Demolition makes progress.









picture by Ifniederer​


----------



## maxxe

*Signa Hochhaus am Kaufhof* | Mitte | 134m | U/C


More information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)SIGNA AG / Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures*

Work immediately started. Decladding will probably be the first thing to do.



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Karl-Marx-Straße 283* | Neukölln | U/C


*Project Facts*​
Architects: Tchoban Voss Architekten​
Builder: Dritte SpreeReal Grundbesitz GmbH​
Usage: 99 Room Hotel​


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Picture*









picture by guruzug​


----------



## Shanghainese

Josp64 is a boy, he things everything that is built is beautiful. The worst communist social buildings are still a feast for the eyes for him. 

There is enough criticism of Vienna Josp64 or do you claim that the architectural level between Vienna and Berlin is identical? When is the point at which you are ashamed of your statements and not only I have to be ashamed of you?

Dear Berliners, you are cordially invited to take a look at the architectural "quality" of many projects in Vienna. Then you can get your own picture of Josp64 judgment.


----------



## maxxe

*Am Tacheles* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

More renderings

more information


*Rendering*

more here









(c)Am Tacheles


*Recent Pictures*































































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## GeneratorNL

That's a whole lot of windows in that last picture!


----------



## maxxe

*Embassy of Exchange* | Mitte | T/O


Architects Website

more renderings and information


*Rendering*










(c)Fuchshuber Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

The draft changed quite a bit .. but i have to say that i like the outcome.

Here the old one.



























pictures by Xorcist




































picture by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Upbeat *| Mitte | 82m | 19 fl | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Groundbreaking Ceremony*

There was Ground Braking Ceremony yesterday, so this one is U/C aswell.
Completion is planned for 2025.


















LINK​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander Berlin's Capital Tower* | Mitte | 150m | 35 fl | U/C


Architect Website

Official Website


*Rendering*










*Foundation Stone*

The ceremonial laying of the foundation stone was today.
The pit reached its final depth, the foundation seems to be finished ... finally.
Up is the only direction now.









LINK​


----------



## Darryl

Must ALL new buildings going forward have flat roofs?? What is wrong with a pitched roof? I think TM had made a comment on this topic relatively recently giving an economic reason for flat roofs in Berlin (which I’m sure no doubt could be argued with convincing data), but it doesn’t stop other cities from building them. Munich for example is not opposed to building pitched roofs in 2021. I’m sure the economic reasons for not building them apply there as well. The reason seems to be more than just economic in Berlin. I just fear Berlin becoming a LegoLand.


----------



## Leaval11

Darryl said:


> I just fear Berlin becoming a LegoLand.


Always has been😂


----------



## Xorcist

Darryl said:


> Must ALL new buildings going forward have flat roofs?? What is wrong with a pitched roof? I think TM had made a comment on this topic relatively recently giving an economic reason for flat roofs in Berlin (which I’m sure no doubt could be argued with convincing data), but it doesn’t stop other cities from building them. Munich for example is not opposed to building pitched roofs in 2021. I’m sure the economic reasons for not building them apply there as well. The reason seems to be more than just economic in Berlin. I just fear Berlin becoming a LegoLand.


When the tower was first designed, sometime in the late 90s, the plan was to have a glass sphere on top.


----------



## Xorcist

*Luisenblock *| Government District | U/C

Office building for 400 government employees in wood hybrid construction. Prefabricated timber modules were stacked around a concrete core. The building is designed to be used for 15 years.

More renderings and information


*Rendering















*
*(c) Sauerbruch Hutton*

Recent Pictures








































































































all pictures (c) Xorcist​


----------



## Xorcist

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C


Quarter Website

Architects Website


*Project Facts*


Architects: EM2N Architekten
Developer: taurecon Real Estate Consulting
Builder: Quartier Heidestraße GmbH
Controling: Drees & Sommer GmbH
Usage: Office
Floor Space: 114.000m²
Floors: up to 14 floors



*Renderings*






















































(c)EM2N Architekten


*Recent Pictures*







































































































































All pictures (c) Xorcist
​


----------



## Xorcist

*QH Track* | Mitte | U/C

*Recent Pictures Part II*








































































































All pictures (c) Xorcist​


----------



## Bandaid

This all looks straight, upright, clean....and super boring. One building like the next... I guess the esplanade de la defense (Paris) in the 1980s was more exciting than this failed attempt to create urbanism (read the excellent description by Peter Handke of the effect of investment-architecture on the human mind when Handke exited the metro in Paris and sees the new buildings for the first time). Apparently, every city needs a failed quarter. Hudson yards suddenly looks like a really well working project!


----------



## Xorcist

Bandaid said:


> This all looks straight, upright, clean....and super boring.


what did you expect? It fits the stereotype about Germans perfectly...


----------



## KubicaMaster

Sri-Ganesha-Hindu-Tempel Berlin









© Google Maps









© Sri Ganesha Hindu Tempel Berlin e. V.









© Christian Gosch









© Dimitrios Arkoumanis









© Vishal V









© Subhadeep Sarkar









© Sumit Patidar


----------



## Shanghainese

Erbse.

You have a tendency to a form of totalitarian thinking that only accepts your own needs. 

You are not the owner of the funds to be built. You are not the owner of any construction project. But maybe you are the socialist initiator of the Berlin initiative - expropriate living.

You can wish for a lot. You can wish there were more projects that you like. You are also welcome to examine whether there are legal framework conditions that make it more difficult to implement a more attractive building culture.

What is not possible, however, is that you shout like a drunk on the football field and demand that people be your slaves and build exactly what you want to see built. Are you still okay?


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## schland

View to "Mediaspree" and Alexanderplatz:


----------



## maxxe

*Estrel Tower* | 175m | Neukölln | U/C


Architects Website

Engineer Website


*Rendering*











*Recent Picture*









picture by guruzug​


----------



## maxxe

*Im Wirtschaftswunder* | Schöneberg | Finished

*Update*


Architects Website

Developers Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Gewers Pudewill Architects


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Gloria Berlin* | Charlottenburg | Finished


Developer Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

This one was finished recently.




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Alice-Salomon-Hochschule Extension* | Hellersdorf | U/C


Architects Website


The Alice-Salomon-Hochschule (University) gets an extension to its campus.
BHBVT won the competition in 2017, permission was granted last year and construction started recently.


*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz, Sebastian Treese Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## droneriot

Shanghainese said:


> [verbal slapstick]


So free expression of opinions is totalitarian and opposition to Soviet-style darkitecture/commieblocks is socialist, I see. 

Of course the fact remains that architecture as a form of art and craft ultimately thrives or fails not on the brute financial force of its developer but the response of the public. Pretty much the same way as if Disney spent another trillion dollars on new Star Wars products and people still won't prefer it over the original trilogy. Even a quadrillion could not buy art and craft appreciation for art and craft that deserves none, you can only win art and craft appreciation with genuine talent, competence and hard work put into the art and craft.

So sure developers can say "hahaha you loser peasants, I'm the one with the money, you can't prevent me from building ugly crap" and it's absolutely true, but that doesn't change that it's ugly crap and people will absolutely exercise their right say so.


----------



## maxxe

*An der Urania* | Schöneberg | 17 fl | 65m | Demo


First Post


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger / LINK


*Demolition*

Demolition makes progress.


















pictures by schland​


----------



## maxxe

*Hotel Tiergartenstraße* | Mitte | U/C


Engineer Website


*Project Facts*


Architects: Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht
Builder: Eugen Block Holding GmbH
Schedule: 2021-2024
Usage: 4 Star Hotel with 127 Rooms


*Rendering

















*
(c)Hilmer & Sattler und Albrecht


*Recent Pictures*




























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Rosenthaler Straße 43-45 *| Mitte | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

Berlins second Apple Store likely to be opened here.


















picture by Lost​


----------



## maxxe

*DGB Headquarter* | Schöneberg | U/C


Architects Website

More Information


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Picture*









picture by schland​


----------



## erbse

droneriot said:


> So sure developers can say "hahaha you loser peasants, I'm the one with the money, you can't prevent me from building ugly crap" and it's absolutely true, but that doesn't change that it's ugly crap and people will absolutely exercise their right say so.


Beautifully put droneriot! Exactly.

And new projects like Hotel Tiergartenstrasse by Hilmer Sattler Albrecht and Alexander by Treese architects shown on this very page exemplify that it's possible to make a great profit margin and still create something that will last and more people will appreciate. That add something of value and dignity to the urban realm, rather than subtracting.

In addition, I'm myself doing quite a bit to improve the overall building quality, both by initiatives and own project developments (mostly renovations of 19th century buildings lately). We can all do our little bits, by voicing our opinions, talking to developers and decision makers, and supporting the good players on the field.


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## Tiaren

The highrises behind the Hauptbahnhof are pretty boring, but at least they form a nice little cluster when looking from the Reichstag dome. Now Berlin doesn't look quite as provincial from that viewpoint anymore.


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C

*Update*


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Picture*









picture by sandtimer​


----------



## maxxe

*Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | U/C


Covivio Press Release

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Sauerbruch Hutton


*Recent Picture*









picture by Xorcist​


----------



## KubicaMaster

Bockbrauerei:








© Google Maps

































© BAUWERT AG






NEUE BOCKBRAUEREI | Bauwert


BAUWERT entwickelt im beliebten Berliner Bezirk Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg ein Stadtquartier mit vielfältigem Nutzungskonzept. Mit seiner hervorragenden Lage und höchsten Ansprüchen an Workspace, Nachhaltigkeit und die Synthese von Lebens- und Arbeitswelt wird der gewerblich genutzte Gebäudeteil...




www.bauwert.de


----------



## KubicaMaster

Indonesian Embassy

































© gmp Architekten









Indonesian Embassy - Projects - gmp Architekten


Following an intensive selection process, gmp was charged with the architectural planning of the building at the end of 2019, and with planning the outdoor areas in mid-2020. Located directly adjacent to the Japanese embassy, the new building on Tier




www.gmp.de


----------



## KubicaMaster

Fürstenbergerstraße 8









© STEPHAN HÖHNE Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH, Berlin









© Betonkopf






Residential development | Berlin, Fürstenbergerstrasse 8 – Trei Real Estate


Modern new construction projects in Berlin – let us know today if you’re interested! ✔ Facts | ✔ Images | ✔ Contact form




www.trei-living.com


----------



## KubicaMaster

ULAP-Quartier

















© BJP + Mandaworks + form follows you

















© ISSS + bauchplan






ULAP-Quartier — meinBerlin







mein.berlin.de


----------



## SOG

Where could we find a Berlin Map of new developments on Zeusupsitos Paris Style or the buildington London one for example ?
Thanks in advance .


----------



## KubicaMaster

D-A-F Projektkarte Berlin


Karte der aktuellen und abgeschlossenen Bauprojekte in Berlin als Begleitung zum Deutschen Architektur Forum. Weitere Karten: Mainz/Wiesbaden, Frankfurt am Main, Leipzig/Halle, Chemnitz. Ansicht: Liste der Projekte, in der man nach Projektnamen und Straßennamen suchen und Filter setzen kann. Zu...



www.dafmap.de


----------



## SOG

Thank you so much.
I have never been in Berlin , but I would love to. Do you think is the european city with the most construction now ?
Like Europe's Toronto.
Which are the main projects?


----------



## TM_Germany

Unfortunately not. Berlin doesn't have all that much construction relative to its size, of course it doesn't even play in the same leage as the likes of London etc. There are also unfortunately very few large major projects.


----------



## Benny H

SOG said:


> Thank you so much.
> I have never been in Berlin , but I would love to. Do you think is the european city with the most construction now ?
> Like Europe's Toronto.
> Which are the main projects?


Hmm..Compared to London or Moscow and other big european cities Berlin have very little contruction going on. Ok, London and Moscow is much bigger cities but even if you take that in account it's still a fact!


----------



## droneriot

Well thing with Berlin compared to London or Moscow is that Berlin is surrounded by absolutely gorgeous nature so gentrifying the city by pushing the low income residents into the periphery is just not easy to do because there's just not much nondescript area to flatten to build apartment blocks for them, so it's all deadlocked into an endless political battle of whether to low income residents want to accept major commutes from any of the moderately far away Soviet-era dystopias generously referred to as cities or if low income residents should have the right to impose anti-development laws in Berlin itself. 

Obviously something very emotionally charged and the opposite of what one wants to get into on a message board because that never ends well, but that's the problem there is: Berlin would be extremely valuable for huge amounts of upscale development, but the people who would have to move aside for it would have to go far away for it because obviously nobody wants to flatten the Spreewald.


----------



## Benny H

droneriot said:


> Well thing with Berlin compared to London or Moscow is that Berlin is surrounded by absolutely gorgeous nature so gentrifying the city by pushing the low income residents into the periphery is just not easy to do because there's just not much nondescript area to flatten to build apartment blocks for them, so it's all deadlocked into an endless political battle of whether to low income residents want to accept major commutes from any of the moderately far away Soviet-era dystopias generously referred to as cities or if low income residents should have the right to impose anti-development laws in Berlin itself.
> 
> Obviously something very emotionally charged and the opposite of what one wants to get into on a message board because that never ends well, but that's the problem there is: Berlin would be extremely valuable for huge amounts of upscale development, but the people who would have to move aside for it would have to go far away for it because obviously nobody wants to flatten the Spreewald.


The only solution is higher buildings in Berlin!


----------



## Ecopolisia

Benny H said:


> The only solution is higher buildings in Berlin!


*taller.But, yeah.Sure,yet in a more frequently way.Only, of course if the demand needs it to have so.Yeah🤷🙄🙃✌


----------



## yourrulez

droneriot said:


> Well thing with Berlin compared to London or Moscow is that Berlin is surrounded by absolutely gorgeous nature so gentrifying the city by pushing the low income residents into the periphery is just not easy to do because there's just not much nondescript area to flatten to build apartment blocks for them, so it's all deadlocked into an endless political battle of whether to low income residents want to accept major commutes from any of the moderately far away Soviet-era dystopias generously referred to as cities or if low income residents should have the right to impose anti-development laws in Berlin itself.
> 
> Obviously something very emotionally charged and the opposite of what one wants to get into on a message board because that never ends well, but that's the problem there is: Berlin would be extremely valuable for huge amounts of upscale development, but the people who would have to move aside for it would have to go far away for it because obviously nobody wants to flatten the Spreewald.





SOG said:


> Thank you so much.
> I have never been in Berlin , but I would love to. Do you think is the european city with the most construction now ?
> Like Europe's Toronto.
> Which are the main projects?


Problem on top is, that due to the gorgeous nature with water everywhere around Berlin in basically all directions, the areas are also not the cheapest in town. People live there driving their boats on WEs - Not a place you can push low income people to. They used to live inside the circle-line before, as it was cheap. Now that those areas turned hip in the last decades, there is not much space to go. So yeah, basically there is just the way up in the areas, where it's allowed to, to stack high income people and feed investors. But that should have been started 20 years ago already. Berlin just rised up to quickly after the wall fell to react proper. Especially for German/European
bureaucracy. So, Berlin is doing what it can best: Doing it's thing and improvise, when Government fail or suck. Same as after the wall came down and all the shit before. And as this attracks people, it somehow works and grows. And yes, there is tons of construction everywhere. Maybe not London, Paris or Moscow, which are by Population way bigger, but more than in most European cities. And if you like architecture (what I guess you will), it's a good trip. You can't find that crazy mix of it all anywhere else on the planet. It's a melting pott. Not always pretty, but special. Welcome to Berlin, SOG.


----------



## TM_Germany

I don't really think you guys know what you are talking about... nor are there any considerations about building massive new greenfield developments to "push the poor to" - nor is there any need to. Berlin has massive amounts of centrally located land (Tegel and Tempelhof Airports, tons of allotments,...) that are all prime development potential and could easily solve Berlin's housing shortage, however this is not being done for the same reason as in many other cities: NIMBYism.


----------



## erbse

Not only has Berlin itself still acres and acres of land where you can build - but also surrounding smaller cities.

There is areas of beautiful nature, but it's not like there isn't enough space for development. Everyone should check the free exhibition "Unfinished Metropolis" (Unvollendete Metropole) in the Behrensbau at Oberschöneweide. It's really worth to check out all the potential for development Berlin still has with the concept of the "Metropolenstern" (Metropolis Star).









Unvollendete Metropole – Ausstellung, Wettbewerb Berlin-Brandenburg 2070, Metropolengespräche, Magazin BB2070







unvollendete-metropole.de


----------



## Benny H

Ecopolisia said:


> *taller.But, yeah.Sure,yet in a more frequently way.Only, of course if the demand needs it to have so.Yeah🤷🙄🙃✌


The only way is up!


----------



## DanielG!

I personally find the building pretty decent: a contundent, urban and versatile volumetry than mixes up very well a contemporary and sharp language with some classic modernist reminiscenses, which i found the Berlin personality is. 
It's getting a little bit boring to read the endless whining on this forum about how Berlin is not building enough serial tacky buildings like some other cities; they are forgetting that Berlin is one of the major blueprints for the rationalist and academic international movements of architecture all over the world. I strongly recommend you to look beyond a quirky facade before judging.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Adler Pressure Builds With Idle Cranes and Angry Berlin Buyers*

Bloomberg



> *“In the Sky Above Berlin” proclaims a billboard advertising luxury apartments in a gutted office tower overlooking a crumbling complex in the Western part of the city. By next year, so the promotion goes, residents can enjoy sweeping views of the city and the nearby botanical garden from the 120-meter (390 feet) tower, called UBerlin. *
> 
> At Uberlin, the ambitious transformation from a once asbestos-ridden eye sore into an gleaming monolith promised to upgrade a challenged area wedged between a highway and discount shops. But the sales office has been closed for months; the construction site office is locked and barred, its doorbell unanswered in the early afternoon of a Wednesday in late October.





> *Adler, backed by the family of Austrian financier Cevdet Caner, is a major landlord in a country of tenants, owning 70,000 apartments across Germany, including 20,000 in Berlin. *


----------



## yourrulez

PortoNuts said:


> At Uberlin, the ambitious transformation from a once asbestos-ridden eye sore into an gleaming monolith promised to upgrade a challenged area wedged between a highway and discount shops.


Ok, tower and base is outdated from the 70s, thats why they renovate it. But it's still at the beginning (or the end) of Steglitzs' "Schlosstraße", one of the busiest and nicest shopping boulevards in Berlin. Don't know if the author have ever been there, I guess not. And just to avoid misunderstandings: The second picture linked in the previous post is the site of "The Wilhelm" - sadly there is no linkable picture on the page, as it's a pretty project.


----------



## boss-ton

maxxe said:


> *Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | T/O
> 
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Architects Website
> 
> Developer Website
> 
> more information and rendering
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (C)Signa Holding GmbH
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by Xorcist


Looking incredible


----------



## Darryl

boss-ton said:


> Looking incredible


It doesn't look like the rendering. The rendering was done at an exaggerated extreme angle to make it look much more angular and less boxy than it really is.


----------



## wakka12

KubicaMaster said:


> Lietzenburger Straße 79/81
> 
> View attachment 2272170
> 
> © RianMa
> 
> View attachment 2272171
> 
> © RianMa
> 
> View attachment 2272172
> 
> © Marc Kocher Architekten


This like the reverse before and after of what happens in vienna


----------



## KubicaMaster

Knesebeckstraße 62-63









© Google Maps

























© Nöfer Architekten | Becken Development GmbH









Knesebeckstrasse 62-63 | Projects / Nöfer Architekten







www.noefer.de


----------



## PortoNuts

Excellent!


----------



## erbse

Berlin gets retro early modernist just right! 

Now it's time to get Art Nouveau / Jugendstil revival right.  A much more challenging endeavour.


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*

















































































pictures by dubaibobby​[/QUOTE]


----------



## maxxe

*Upbeat *| Mitte | 82m | 19 fl | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Picture*

Construction started.









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## eibomz

Current list of projects in Berlin


----------



## goschio

Nice, thanks for the overview. My favourite from the list would be the East side tower.


----------



## yourrulez

Nice. Thanks for the compilation. There are 4 projects missing that I would like to add, as they are interesting:


Tower inside the Gasometer Schöneberg (66m, U/C I guess, at least there are 3 huge cranes on site - DB's "Digitale Schiene" will fill that one with 2000 employees)









© EUREF-Consulting GmbH








© EUREF-Consulting GmbH

Central Tower (70+m, Prep.)









©Gewers & Pudewill

JAHO Tower (70+m, Chipperfield, planned) at S+U Jannowitzbrücke near Alexanderplatz









©Art Invest Real Estate

Spandauer Ufer near the Old Town of Spandau (80m, 60m, 40m, 30m, Council just granted this project, so I guess it will start soon)









©FAY Projects GmbH

Plus there are the 2 refurbishments onging:

Post Tower Hallesches Ufer (89m, U/C)
Steglitzer Kreisel (118m, U/C)

There are some more 60+ meter buildings U/C, but I guess they are to standard to be added in the compilation.

Edit: I added the Visus to the list above to make it easier to follow for everyone. Content didn't change.


----------



## eibomz

Hi yourrulez

Thanks for the addition. Will take care for it in future updates

Refurbishments are not interesting for me, as well as 60meters „midgets“ unless they‘re part of a bigger project or somehow outstanding


----------



## ClubMate

there are probably some more, I just thought of those two for example:

WoHo (100m):








_© Grafiken: UTB Projektmanagement GmbH_

Or a few meters away

Urbane Mitte am Gleisdreick:

















_Grafiken/Visualisierung: *© finest images / O&O Baukunst*_


----------



## BlueBalls

Too bad they're not really clustered together


----------



## yourrulez

eibomz said:


> Hi yourrulez
> 
> Thanks for the addition. Will take care for it in future updates
> 
> Refurbishments are not interesting for me, as well as 60meters „midgets“ unless they‘re part of a bigger project or somehow outstanding


Your welcome. Yeah, that's why I left the 60s out, just took the ones that are around 70 and 80 and good designs / concepts or multiple buildings such as Spandauer Ufer.



ClubMate said:


> there are probably some more


When it comes to status "planned" 100m+ there are also those 4 things:

*Signa Towers at Ku'damm:*










_*©*_ bild.de

*ULAP Quarter:*









_*©*_ Gruppe F









_*©*_ ISSS + BAUCHPLAN










_*©*_ REINHART BÜNGER/ENTWURF: ARCHITEKTEN BJP

*Herzallee Nord:*










_*© SenStadt, C. Schlippes / BM Infografik / Berliner Morgenpost

TLG:*_

This:








_*© Tagesspiegel.de*_

Will be replaced by this - Demolition starts 2022:








_*© Tagesspiegel.de*_

Those are all pretty sure to be realized in the future and can be tagged as "planned", but there are no final Visus yet to add the Towers in the project compilation.


----------



## Darryl

Honestly these days I'm in favor of anything that is newly built in Berlin that is NOT shaped like a shoebox. 

Any structure that has any kind of angles other than 90 degree angles, any rounded corners, any alternative shapes, any sculptural details, any not-flat roofs, any non-flat/textured facades, and anything that is NOT white lol (there is an obsession with white in Germany). A bunch of the above projects meet that base criteria, so I support them


----------



## eibomz

Sorry but there have been thousands and thousand of those fancy skyscraper proposals in the last two centuries in Berlin and I am not willing to place them into that list until they haven‘t leave the „crystal ball“ stage. Which means:

A competition has been made (specific proposal )
An investor is willing to built that thing
the city is willing to have it built (the proposal has passed the approval stage)

But hey! feel free to create your own design


----------



## KubicaMaster

Kurfürstendamm 69









© Mantikor








© Angermann Real Estate Advisory AG

















© Spreetunnel

https://www.fsz-architekten.de/kufuerstendamm-69.html

Just next to it the partly reconstructed Kurfürstendamm 68: Kurfürstendamm 68 | TCHOBAN VOSS Architekten


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by heckler​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz, Sebastian Treese Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Tiaren

Always when Treese architects are involved:


----------



## TruthSeeker

For some reason the pictures never load for me on the Berlin thread. Strange!


----------



## Icewave




----------



## KlausDiggy

Regula Lüscher 

The documentary shows how unworldly these people are.
With 4 towers in a league with London and New York.


----------



## Niko92

Icewave said:


>


When can we expect to see it go above ground level?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^ 2050 ?


----------



## yourrulez

Niko92 said:


> When can we expect to see it go above ground level?


This year I guess. And then all the next years.


----------



## maxxe

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 94m | T/O

*Update*


Architects Website

Developer Website

more information and rendering


*Rendering*









(C)Signa Holding GmbH


*Recent Pictures*
























































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*


























































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Gebäude Z* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Builder Website

Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Renderings*









(c)Henn Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## APOQUINDO

Honestly, high rises in Berlin are soooo boring that I would rather prefer historic revival everywhere.


----------



## ClubMate

I also lately find the forum really exhausting. No offense to the friendly people who are posting here but the KMPG tower is not so interesting that he needs to be posted more than 2 times in my opinion. I have no good overwiew of all projects in berlin but i spend like 20 minutes on Deutsches Architekturforum and find many more projects which arent mentioned here so far (or I havent seen it yet). From an architectural view I think the most intresting thing about Berlin are the many little projects and renovations and reconstructions 


















© BAUWERT AG


Skalitzer Straße in Kreuzberg








Source: Kreuzberg | Kleinere Projekte - Deutsches Architekturforum

renovations of a facade








Source: Oranienburger & Rosenthaler Vorstadt (Mitte) | Kleinere Projekte - Deutsches Architekturforum

Renovation of the Jewish community center (reconstruction of the historical facade)
















Oranienburger & Rosenthaler Vorstadt (Mitte) | Kleinere Projekte - Deutsches Architekturforum


Kleinere Projekte Oranienburger- & Rosenthaler Vorstadt Hab heute kurz dort ein paar Bilder gemacht. Das Grundstück liegt praktisch um diese beiden fertigen Bauten herum: Ein freundlicher Pförtner am Eingang des Charité-Geländes erzählte mir, dass…




www.deutsches-architekturforum.de





Torstraße 225 (renovation)








Source: Oranienburger & Rosenthaler Vorstadt (Mitte) | Kleinere Projekte - Deutsches Architekturforum

Torstraße 85/87








Source: Oranienburger & Rosenthaler Vorstadt (Mitte) | Kleinere Projekte - Deutsches Architekturforum

Ritterstrasse 6,7,8








Source: Oranienburger & Rosenthaler Vorstadt (Mitte) | Kleinere Projekte - Deutsches Architekturforum

planting of the facades








Source: Oranienburger & Rosenthaler Vorstadt (Mitte) | Kleinere Projekte - Deutsches Architekturforum

rendering of the new "Gästehaus" on the Holzmarktstraße








© Pätzold Architekten

next to the Holzmarkt, the rendering of "WieWeil"








[email protected] für urbane Kreativität eG/ Kleihues+Kleihues

rendering of Mayer Hs "Elements Berlin"








© Jürgen Mayer H


And the list goes on and on. Im not saying that that Berlin is on the same level like London or Paris but I think we have many little nice projects and im exhausted seeing the steril projects around the main station and around Media spree


----------



## maxxe

I get what you are saying.
The thing is, that i only can / or want to use pictures that have been posted here in the Berlin SSC Forum but the activity has dropped quite a lot in the last time.
@dubaibobby is pretty much the only one sharing his pictures on a regular basis and I'm very thankful for this. There is some discourse about bigger projects in the Berlin SSC Forum but smaller projects pretty much fo unnoticed with a few exemptions of course.

Those projects you mentioned as last have all been posted here but illustrated updates are missing, so there sadly isn't anything for me to post here.

I personally follow the Deutsches Architekturforum and i know about most of the smaller nice projects but i don't want to use pictures of another Forum that i am not an active member of .. and creating a whole new post with some information and links etc for each project is quite time consuming tbh. Taking dubaibobbys pictures and inserting them into a post posted a week ago is quickly done :'D

I will try to cover more smaller projects in the future, Berlin has a lot to offer with these. If time for me allows, of course.


----------



## yourrulez

ClubMate said:


> I also lately find the forum really exhausting. No offense to the friendly people who are posting here but the KMPG tower is not so interesting that he needs to be posted more than 2 times in my opinion. I have no good overwiew of all projects in berlin but i spend like 20 minutes on Deutsches Architekturforum and find many more projects which arent mentioned here so far (or I havent seen it yet). From an architectural view I think the most intresting thing about Berlin are the many little projects and renovations and reconstructions
> 
> rendering of the new "Gästehaus" on the Holzmarktstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Pätzold Architekten
> 
> next to the Holzmarkt, the rendering of "WieWeil"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] für urbane Kreativität eG/ Kleihues+Kleihues
> 
> rendering of Mayer Hs "Elements Berlin"
> 
> © Jürgen Mayer H
> 
> 
> And the list goes on and on. Im not saying that that Berlin is on the same level like London or Paris but I think we have many little nice projects and im exhausted seeing the steril projects around the main station and around Media spree


I fully agree to that post, there is so much more going on, that needs to be shown, so that the user doesn't get the impression, Berlin is just building 2-3 quarters of steril stuff. But I can also understand Maxxe's point, that he doesn't want to use pictures of the neighbour forum, where is way more activity and more of the beautiful smaller projects throughout the entire city can be found. The ones that are more hidden but slowely changing the face of Berlin (again) - day by day. Still I think we could post more visualisations of upcoming projects, that are missing out. That shouldn't be any problem. I'm doing my part and add one more Visualisation of the above shown "WieWeil":









©Kilian Projektmanagement

And the just recently confirmed "HausEins" wooden tower at Holzmarkt next to the above shown "Gästehaus":









©OPS Architekten

Another Visu of Holzmarkt with Gästehaus:









© Pätzold Architekten

Sure there is way more, but step by step.


----------



## PepeVLC

Excuse me for the inconvenience, I know this is not the right place to talk about but I m asking here just in case someone knew something about.
I m visiting Berlin from Thursday 24th to Monday 28th February. I have tried to make an online registration to visit the Reichstag but there are no available datas online until 27th March 😂😂😂😂
Mmm I have tried to get a guided tour through get your guide, but the normal price one is in German, and I m not a good German speaker unfortunately.
I would love to visit the dome. Does anyone know any option?
Anyway I can't understand how is fully complete from now to 27th march the visit...
Thanks in advance for your kindness


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*



























my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Pure Living Berlin* | MediaSpree | U/C


Official Website

More renderings and information


*Rendering*









(c)Ziegert Immobilien GmbH


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## Xorcist

*Am Tacheles* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

More renderings


*Project Facts*

- Architects:
Herzog & De Meuron
Grüntuch Ernst Architekten
Brandlhuber + Muck Petzet Architekten
- Usage:
Apartments
Office
Hotel
Retail
- Completion: 2023


*Rendering*

more here









(c)Am Tacheles


*Recent Pictures*




























(c) am.tacheles


----------



## Tiaren

Berlin's brand new Tesla giga factory:






Super impressive! O:


----------



## maxxe

*An der Urania* | Mitte | 17 fl | 65 m | U/C


Developer Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by (c)SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*The Terrace *| Charlottenburg | Finished


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)AHM Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by (c)SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*TorHaus² *| Charlottenburg | Finished


Developer Website

Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Karsten Groot Architektur


Recent Pictures






















































pictures by (c)SchauBau​


----------



## Tiaren

The last three projects were:
1) Yikes!
2) Yawn...
3) Yesss!!


----------



## KubicaMaster

New project by Tobias Nöfer in Köpenick: https://www.cö-berlin.de

















© Google Maps

























































© STRATEGIS AG / Kondor Wessels Wohnen Berlin GmbH


----------



## MLL1849

If you remove the fish, it looks great.


----------



## BlueBalls

Wouldn't mind living there, fish and all


----------



## Tiaren

Honestly, Nöfer designs are how contemporary architecture should be. Modern, with all comforts of our time, while at the same time harking back to tried and true architecture styles and concepts. Nöfer's building will stand the test of time, while concrete or glass cubes will in just a few decades be considered a fad and an eyesore.


----------



## Xorcist

*Berliner Stadtreinigung (BSR) 
Schöneberger Linse/Südkreuz Station*

Berliner Stadtreinigung (BSR) is a service departement of the State of Berlin and is responsible for waste collection, street cleaning and waste treatment. The new office building is to be constructed on the BSR site on the corner of Wilhelm-Kabus-Strasse and Ella-Barowsky-Strasse at Südkreuz station in Schöneberg. 

*Architects* 
Franz und Sue ZT GmbH with Schenker Salvi Weber ZT GmbH (Vienna).

*Rendering




























*​(c)Franz und Sue ZT GmbH / BSR


----------



## KubicaMaster

Glasower Straße









© Google Maps 









© Nöfer Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH

































© Nöfer Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH

















© hmp – hertfelder & montojo planungsgesellschaft mbh


----------



## KubicaMaster

Clayallee/ Berliner Straße









© Google Maps 









© Boris Buchholz









© Tchoban Voss Architekten









© Backstein


----------



## KubicaMaster

EDGE Suedkreuz Berlin









© ZECH Bau SE

































































































© Ilya Ivanov



Projekte | TCHOBAN VOSS Architekten


----------



## goschio

Simple but elegant. I like it.


----------



## MLL1849

The atrium is very nice.


----------



## Tiaren

The atrium is nice indeed! Sucks that the outside, which 99.9% of all people will see is just the usual Berlin shoebox.


----------



## maxxe

*Braunschweiger Straße 21* | Neukölln | U/C


Developers Website

More Information and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)NAGEL Berlin Immobilien


*Recent Picture*









picture by guruzug​


----------



## TM_Germany

droneriot said:


> Very funny.
> 
> What's the lattice tower _in the render _for?


it's already there, I don't know what it was used for originally. Might have been some GDR border installation


----------



## maxxe

*An der Urania* | Mitte | 17 fl | 65 m | U/C


Developer Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger


*Recent Picture*









picture by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*JaHo Mitte* | Mitte | 18 fl | App


Developer Website

Official Website


*Rendering








*
(c)CESA Group


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Post Yard* | Mitte | App​
*Rendering

















*

(c)Patzschke & Partner Architekten

*Recent Pictures*











pictures by (c)Fussal


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Am Postufer* | Lichterfelde West (Steglitz-Zehlendorf) | U/C​
Developer Website

*Rendering*




























(c)ZIEGERT Immbolien

*Recent Pictures* 









(c)Entwicklungsstadt Berlin


----------



## bernilloberlin

There is a new thread for Leipzig: LEIPZIG Projects & Construction


----------



## KubicaMaster

Sigmaringer Straße 17a









BERLIN | Projects & Construction


It's ugly, but better than what's there now.




www.skyscrapercity.com













© Sebastian Treese Architekten Partnerschaft mbB









© maselzr









Sigmaringer Strasse — Sebastian Treese Architekten







www.sebastiantreese.de


----------



## bernilloberlin

*EDGE East Side* | Friedrichshain | U/C​
Developer Website

*Rendering*









(c)EDGE Tech
*Recent Pictures*









(c)UrbanFreak










(c)Theseus532


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Polish Embassy* | Mitte | U/C​
*Rendering*










(c)JEMS, Entwicklungsstadt Berlin

*Recent Pictures*








(c)Theseus532


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Monument to Freedom and Unity* | Mitte | U/C​
*Rendering*










(c)Milla & Partner

*Recent Pictures*









(c)Theseus532


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Pier 61/63* | Friedrichshain | T/O​
*Recent Pictures







*



























(c)Theseus532









(c)Rotes Rathaus


----------



## Tiaren

bernilloberlin said:


> *Polish Embassy* | Mitte | U/​


Poland building this fugly thing on Unter den Linden, Berlin's most historic and prestigious boulevard, comes close to a war declaration.


----------



## Xorcist

Tiaren said:


> Poland building this fugly thing on Unter den Linden, Berlin's most historic and prestigious boulevard, comes close to a war declaration.


Yeah, but right next to the new Polish Embassy, an office building of the German government is currently under construction, the Elisabeth-Selbert-Haus. It doesn't look any better. 😕








(c) kleyer.koblitz.letzel.freivogel gesellschaft von architekten mbH, Berlin


----------



## MLL1849

Jesus. Is there really no will be build something ever slightly more courageous? Even the Monument to Freedom and Unity is so boring.


----------



## qnayeon

They're twins 🤣


----------



## yourrulez

MLL1849 said:


> Jesus. Is there really no will be build something ever slightly more courageous? Even the Monument to Freedom and Unity is so boring.


At least the monument is unique, rest is a matter of taste. But those two... "Jesus" is the first thing that came to my mind as well when I saw it the first time. Especially when comparing those 2 "designs" with the tons of Berlin neoclassics and other ambitious projects that are beeing build in the normal neighbourhoods every day. I really don't get how this can be granted at that position in town.


----------



## Tiaren

Soon the great coat of arms cartouche will finally adorn Berlin Palace again.  Here's a W.I.P. of the cartouche, massive 8 meters high and 8 meters wide:










Here seen on the very top of this historic picture:


----------



## MLL1849

yourrulez said:


> At least the monument is unique, rest is a matter of taste. But those two... "Jesus" is the first thing that came to my mind as well when I saw it the first time. Especially when comparing those 2 "designs" with the tons of Berlin neoclassics and other ambitious projects that are beeing build in the normal neighbourhoods every day. I really don't get how this can be granted at that position in town.


I was talking specifically about these 2 projects. I quite like some of the other designs especially the neoclassics, but these 2 are just awful.


----------



## maxxe

*Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | U/C


Covivio Press Release

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Sauerbruch Hutton


*Recent Picture*









picture by rigipsplatte​


----------



## yourrulez

MLL1849 said:


> I was talking specifically about these 2 projects. I quite like some of the other designs especially the neoclassics, but these 2 are just awful.


Yeah, I got that. I basically agreed to you and just took the neoclassics and other ambitious projects in the Neighbourhoods as an example, that Berlin is doing much better there - Makes me questioning, why that crap always comes to the center. But I bet it's still the afterquake of Lüscher... Luckily that will end at one point.


----------



## Ewok71

Comparing this Thread to the one of – for example – Vienna, i have to say that it looks like Berlin is maybe 1/4 of the size of Vienna. Instead Berlin ist 2 Times bigger and Capitol of the largest Country of the EU. Beside the Edge Tower, most of the Projects are rather unspectacular. Also there is very slow progress on the towers at Alexanderplatz.


----------



## Darryl

Unspectacular and S...L...O...W seems to be the name of the game in Berlin.


----------



## yourrulez

Please don't start the ***** competition again and again. We had this tons of times in this thread already. Also the fact, that most building activity in Berlin isn't documentated in this forum, as maxxe and other who are posting don't have enough content.


----------



## maxxe

*Braunschweiger Straße 21* | Neukölln | U/C


Developers Website

More Information and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)NAGEL Berlin Immobilien


*Recent Picture*









picture by guruzug​


----------



## maxxe

*COE48 *| Kreuzberg | U/C


Developer Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Picture*









my picture​


----------



## maxxe

*Fürstenberger Straße 8* | Prenzlauer Berg | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Trei Real Estate GmbH


*Recent Pictures*

















































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Estrel Tower* | Neukölln | 176m | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger


*Recent Pictures*









picture by guruzug









LINK​


----------



## Tiaren

yourrulez said:


> Please don't start the *** competition again and again. We had this tons of times in this thread already. Also the fact, that most building activity in Berlin isn't documentated in this forum, as maxxe and other who are posting don't have enough content.


As much as I like to bash Berlin myself, this is true. There is so much construction all over the city going on that isn't reported in here. Maxxe and other do a great job, thanks so much to them, but they only scratch the surface of what is really going on.

I for example miss here many of the wonderful historic or neotraditional luxury projects that are going in Berlin and that make Berlin each year a little bit more classy and grand. Here are for example five projects that were recently finished or are in the finishing stages:

A rundown early 20th century building on Oranienplatz was recently beautifully restored and turned into a luxury hotel:




























Another building near Unter den Linden was turned from this...










...into this:










This beautifully restored house will soon house the luxurious Hotel Chateau Royal.

On Potsdamer Platz the Kaisersäle were restored to former and new beauty:




























The Forum an der Museuminsel will also finish this year. Berlin will gain a beautiful, historic luxury hotel near Museum Island with this:










They even add a 19th century-style driveway with greenery and fountain.










This gorgeous Tobias Nöfer project is in the finishing stages:




























The same architect right now also working on this beautiful highrise in Europa City near Hauptbahnhof:


----------



## maxxe

Only two of the projects you mentioned haven't been posted here ... the restauration ones. The others, especially the Nöfer ones, were already posted here multiple times, but without any new updates in the German Berlin Thread there isn't anything for me to share.


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> Only two of the projects you mentioned haven't been posted here ... the restauration ones. The others, especially the Nöfer ones, were already posted here multiple times, but without any new updates in the German Berlin Thread there isn't anything for me to share.


No need to act defensive, my friend. If you read my post carefully, you find I praised you for your work and I was replying and agreeing (I said: "This is true!") to a post that already mentioned you not being able to share content here that you cannot find documentation of regularly or not at all.


----------



## maxxe

I understood what you said and it wasn't meant to sound that defensive ... it was just a little justification


----------



## Tiaren

*Upbeat by Kleihues in Europacity:*


----------



## Tiaren

*The Cube* looks amazing by night:








Europacity

Big win for the Hauptbahnhof area.


----------



## Tiaren

The *extension of the Bundeskanzleramt (Chancellory)* will start construction in 2024, will look very cool and futuristic with its hovering helipad, but will be extremely expensive as well with an estimated cost of 600 million €.


----------



## Tiaren

On the other side of the *Band des Bundes* the *Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus* is expected to be finished in 2023, the entire house tech has to be revised after a new regulation for climate protection:









Projekt Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus









Projekt Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus









Deutsche BauZeitschrift

It will feature a spectacular 30m tall domed staircase:


----------



## Tiaren

The biggest and most expensive (an estimated 3 billion €) ongoing construction project, that was hardly if at all mentioned in this thread, is the *expansion of Museum Island*. The next big milestone to be finished is* Pergamon Museum*:









Pergamonmuseum








Pergamonmuseum








Kleihues + Kleihues








Kleihues + Kleihues


















Photos taken by Snork: Museumsinsel Berlin - Architekturforum Architectura Pro Homine


----------



## MLL1849

I feel the Pergamon Museum renovation has been going on for quite a moment already


----------



## Tiaren

MLL1849 said:


> I feel the Pergamon Museum renovation has been going on for quite a moment already


Yes, but you have remember they are building on a "ground" like Venice. All the Museum Island buildings are standing on wooden stilts in the Berlin swampland. Lots of _baaad_ surprises while building.
Additionally, this is a UNESCO World Heritage site, so they have to build extremely careful and respectful.
Museum Island will take at least another decade to finish. But when they do, it'll be so worth it. There won't be anywhere in the world like it.


----------



## Atlantropa

MLL1849 said:


> I feel the Pergamon Museum renovation has been going on for quite a moment already


…and maybe Pergamon Museum should be in Pergamon, not in Berlin, to begin with.


----------



## prinzdan92

Atlantropa said:


> …and maybe Pergamon Museum should be in Pergamon, not in Berlin, to begin with.


Berlin is kind of Turkey, so technically same place my friend.


----------



## TM_Germany

Darryl said:


> Personally, I miss the large glass arched window even more than the red roof. Removing that takes a lot away from the grand exterior design of the building.


I don't really like the arched roof, it looks very PoMo to me. Although I wish the new roof would have a glass gable or something similar in the same location.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*CITYSCAPE-SHAPING CONSTRUCTION PROJECT "JAHO" ENTERS THE CONSTRUCTION PHASE.








































































Stadtbildprägendes Bauvorhaben „JAHO“ geht in die Bauphase | entwicklungsstadt berlin


Für das Projekt "JAHO" an der Jannowitzbrücke erfolgte kürzlich im Beisein von Senator Andreas Geisel (SPD) die feierliche Grundsteinlegung.




entwicklungsstadt.de





*


----------



## maxxe

*ACHTUNDEINS *| Wilmersdorf | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Xorcist

*Charité - Benjamin Franklin Campus Lichterfelde
extension and modernisation *

The Swiss architects Gmür / Schifferli have won the competition for the extension and modernisation of the Benjamin Franklin Campus in the Lichterfelde district. The Senate, the State Office for the Protection of Monuments, the Steglitz-Zehlendorf district office and external consultants were involved in the process. Several new buildings are to be constructed, including a 16-storey high-rise. The southern part of the site is to be transformed into a park with water areas along the Teltow Canal. This park will virtually merge into the Schlosspark Lichterfelde.

*Current clinic campus














*
(c) Charité


*Rendering




























*
(c) Gmür / Schifferli
​


----------



## maxxe

*Berlin City Palace* | Finished





































by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Tacheles* | Mitte | U/C


Official Website

Architects Website

More renderings

more information


*Renderings*









(c)Am Tacheles


*Recent Pictures*






































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Stralauer Allee* *15-16* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)RFR Development GmbH


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*Spreeturm* | Friedrichshain | 19 fl | 70m | Finished


Architect Website


*Finished Building*









(c)Franke Fassade


*Inside Views*

The tower was finished almost two years ago, but i wanted to share these images of the lobby situation by the company that did the wood work.






















































(c)GÄRTNER Tischlereigesellschaft GmbH​


----------



## maxxe

*Ostkreuz Campus A+B *| Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website A

Developer Website B


*Renderings*

Ostkreuz Campus A










Ostkreuz Campus B









(c)PANDION Officehome


Recent Pictures


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## maxxe

*The Shelf* | Kreuzberg | Finished


Official Website

Developer Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Pandion AG


*Recent Pictures*

















































































pictures by (c)HGEsch​


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*

After a break of some weeks the construction continues.



























pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> *The Shelf* | Kreuzberg | Finished​


It does look like a shelf...


----------



## maxxe

A good looking one to be fair.


----------



## Rubicantes

maxxe said:


> *Spreeturm* | Friedrichshain | 19 fl | 70m | Finished
> 
> 
> Architect Website
> 
> 
> *Finished Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This particular picture is looking like a whole building render or model by itself! With a huge art-deco like tower surounding a long medium rise brutalist building with windows !


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Picture*

7 floors to go.









picture by Xorcist​


----------



## maxxe

*Gneisenau 103* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Project Website


*Rendering*









(c)Brenner Krohm und Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Federal Ministry Of The Interior* Extension | Moabit | U/C


Architect Website


*Renderings*


















(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten


*Recent Pictures

















*
(c)Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Architekten​


----------



## maxxe

*Pulse* | Kreuzberg | Finished


More Infos And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Pulse.Berlin


*Recent Pictures*

This one was finished last year.








































































pictures by Maximilian Meisse​


----------



## maxxe

*Am Ostbahnhof* | Friedrichshain | 13 fl | Pro


Architects Website


*Rendering








*
(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Location*









(c)Google Earth​


----------



## GeneratorNL

I'm glad to see that the area behind Ostbahnhof is going to be built on. It was such a waste of space.


----------



## maxxe

The last couple of years have been great for the area around the Ostbahnhof .. a lot of new construction and increasing density.
But there are still a lot of free spaces and planned constructions that will help increasing the density of the area even more.

I did a quick overview of projects in the next couple of years.

1. green Eike Becker, 13 floors Link
2. violet 16 floors Graphic
3. yellow Heinrich-Hertz-Gymnasium Rendering
4. orange GRAFT, Wriezener Karree Model Rendering
5. red Tchoban Voss Archiekten Rendering
6. blue Locomotive Graphic
7. white &MICA, already T/O but missing in Google Earth Rendering
8. teal J. Mayer H. Architekten, East Side Cubes Rendering
9. pink possible 118m highrise


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Stream Office Tower



































































































Stream Office Tower / Gewers Pudewill


Completed in 2022 in Berlin, Germany. Images by HG Esch. An essential feature of Berlin high-rise buildings is, as here, the free-standing in the urban grid. Although this prevents the formation of a...




www.archdaily.com




*


----------



## MLL1849

Frankly, this might be the best looking tower in Berlin.


----------



## Ecopolisia

MLL1849 said:


> Frankly, this might be the best looking tower in Berlin.


Sure,but alongside the Cube to be honest as well(or were you only referring to the latest/top modern high-rises and not the latest buildings in general).The only ((top modern)) pearls,both in design,facade look and facade quality altogether, in Berlin for now of course👍👌😅😉


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Rhin 84-88 *| Marzahn | Pro​Developer Website









(c)Trockland


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Luxury Developments in the southwestern suburbs*
(Grunewald, Schmargendorf, Dahlem, Lichterfelde West)​*Trabener Straße 57*: New construction









(c) Backstein

*Clayallee 22*: New construction


















(c) Backstein

*Clayallee 18*: Refurbishment


















(c) Backstein

*Max-Eyth-Straße 5: *New construction


















(c) Backstein

*Winkler Straße 17: *New construction









(c)PP Holding









(c) Backstein

*Hindenburgdamm 137: *Refurbishment


















(c)Home Estate

*Villa Augusta Lichterfelde West: *New Construction


















(c)CAI Group


----------



## bernilloberlin

*PLTFRM.Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C​Developer Website




























(c)HB Reavis


----------



## maxxe

*Kornversuchsspeicher* Redevelopment | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)AFF Architekten


*Before*











*Recent Pictures*








































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Stadtpalais Nassau* | Wilmersdorf | U/C


Developer Website

Official Website

More Information And Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Patzschke & Partner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Tiaren

Recrafted reliefs depicting the founding legend of Berlin Palace as well as its transformation into a splendorous baroque palace have been installed on the facade today:



























Images by Mantikor: Berliner Schloss - Architekturforum Architectura Pro Homine


----------



## maxxe

*East Side Cubes* | Friedrichshain | Prep


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c) J. Mayer H.


*Recent Picture*









picture by StefanM​


----------



## Zaz965

one aerial view 
















Aerial Photographs of Cities


Auckland, New Zealand Auckland Waterfront by Lathkill96, on Flickr Skytower & the CBD by Lathkill96, on Flickr The Tank Farm, Wynyard Quarter, and Auckland Waterfront by Lathkill96, on Flickr The Tank Farm & Wynyard Quarter by Lathkill96, on Flickr Auckland city from DC-3 by chris ( in...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ClubMate

looks cool but it seems to be an old picture and some major districts are missing but its impressive anyway... but also interesting how much it changed since then


----------



## maxxe

*W118 *| Kreuzberg | U/C


Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)bfs d


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*

5 floors left.

















































































picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Berlin set to build car-free housing and technology district on former Tegel Airport.








*


















































https://www.dezeen.com/2022/08/03/berlin-tegel-airport-redevelopment-technology-park-housing-complex/


----------



## maxxe

*Euref Gasometer* | Schöneberg | 66m | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Euref


*Recent Pictures


























*
(c)MainzBerliner​


----------



## maxxe

*WinstN* | Prenzlauer Berg | U/C


Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Trei Real Estate GmbH


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by (c)MainzBerliner​


----------



## maxxe

*Polish Embassy* | Mitte | U/C


*Rendering*









(c)Jems Architekci


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by (c)dubaibobby​


----------



## goschio

bernilloberlin said:


> *Luxury Developments in the southwestern suburbs*
> (Grunewald, Schmargendorf, Dahlem, Lichterfelde West)​*Trabener Straße 57*: New construction
> 
> View attachment 3544997
> 
> (c) Backstein
> 
> *Max-Eyth-Straße 5: *New construction
> 
> View attachment 3545063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545065
> 
> (c) Backstein


Those houses with columns almost look a bit tacky. Wonder who is building them.


----------



## Fsam77

I don't think so. For me the houses with columns looks elegant.


----------



## Darryl

That additional decoration seems so uncommon in Berlin that I welcome it. Many of the other "villas" are so unadorned they look like a place I might go to to have a surgery done (or a CT scan or MRI). Why would someone want to live in a sterile white box? How is that cozy or gemuetlich as they say in German?


----------



## Darryl

Welcome to your guestroom at my villa in Gruenewald. Make yourself comfortable and have a good sleep. 

LOL just kidding. Don't get all mad and jump down my throat.









Actual "villa" in Gruenewald:


----------



## Tiaren

Fsam77 said:


> I don't think so. For me the houses with columns looks elegant.





Darryl said:


> That additional decoration seems so uncommon in Berlin that I welcome it. Many of the other "villas" are so unadorned they look like a place I might go to to have a surgery done (or a CT scan or MRI). Why would someone want to live in a sterile white box? How is that cozy or gemuetlich as they say in German?


The issue with the first columned villa is that it defies any classical order. Neoclassicism, just as actual Greek or Roman classicism, followed certain rules and order. This villa doesn't. It makes a mockery of the classical order, looks unaesthetic and kitschy.

This is an example of how you do "neo neoclasscial" right:


















Image source: Wohnhaus - Kahlfeldt Architekten

This Villa was in 1993 designed/built by the architecture studio of Berlin's current Senate Construction Director, Petra Kahlfeldt.


----------



## goschio

Fsam77 said:


> I don't think so. For me the houses with columns looks elegant.



Looks more like on of those tacky McMansions you see in the US. No thank you.

I am not per se agains columns. But they need to harmonise with the building and don't look like being an addition just to look rich.


----------



## Darryl

I wasn't saying it was done "right". I said I welcomed the decoration anyways because it's so uncommon. I'm not some uneducated brute 

You take the best of the worst. Tacky McMansion or sugery center?

That Kahlfeldt villa is lovely.


----------



## yourrulez

Most of her projects are more classic. What leaves us with good hopes for the next years to come.


----------



## Darryl

Yes, it is very nice and such a good sign that she is the one who replaced Regula Luscher. I think Luscher proved the extreme influence and damage that can be done simply from that one position, so this really gives hope for the future.


----------



## Darryl

...and congrats to us both yourrulez on hitting our 2000th posts recently


----------



## maxxe

*Ferdinand's Garden* | Lichtenberg | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)BE Group


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by (c)Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 204-206* | Lichtenberg | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt


*Recent Picture*









picture by (c)Philipp85​


----------



## Tiaren

Berlin Zoo's impressive, new landmark, the Rhinoceros Pagoda:


----------



## maxxe

*Alexander - Berlin's Capital Tower *| 150m | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Official Website

more infos and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ortner+Ortner Baukunst


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## Xorcist

* EDGE East Side Berlin | 142m | 36 fl | U/C*



























































Alle pictures (c) Xorcist


----------



## Tiaren

The over a decade long refurbishment and reconstruction work on Berlin's massive State Library is as good as finished. It now also houses a public museum and treasury for the most precious artifacts (which for example include Gutenberg Bibles or Beethoven's original composition sheets):

(All photos were taken and shared by unify on: Berlin - Staatsbibliothek Unter den Linden - Architekturforum Architectura Pro Homine)


















































































(All photos were taken and shared by unify on: https://www.stadtbild-deutschland.org/forum/index.php?thread/194-berlin-staatsbibliothek-unter-den-linden/&postID=392935#post392935)


----------



## Tiaren

*One good news, two kinda bad news!*
good news first:
Right behind St.Hewig's Cathedral the Catholic Church is tearing down an ugly and rundown GDR building:


















Photos taken by Mantikor: Berlin-Mitte - St.-Hedwigs-Kathedrale - Architekturforum Architectura Pro Homine

The first bad news is:
One window axis of the historic building right next to it will be torn down too. You can see which one by the already hollow windows and removed roof.

The second bad news is:
The building that will be replacing the postwar building (and a little part of the historic building) is going to look quite ugly and simple itself. I guess, at least the stone material will fit to its surroundings and it won't anymore look as rundown as the GDR building:


















Image sources: Bernhard-Lichtenberg-Haus » Max Dudler


----------



## The Eagle

Congratulations to yourrulez and Darryl to hitting 2000 posts! May the next 2000 be full of joy!

Also thank you to Tiaren, Xorcist and maxxe and all the other ones that keep this Thread 
so full of fun and alive! Nice to have you.


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Construction update


----------



## Jindra Čejka

This week I was visiting Berlin in the first time for three days. It was be amaizing trip in this large city. It is lovely view to see so many cranes in city, main in location close to river. I send here some most beautiful construction site picks of my city tour in Berlin.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Port-o-Prenz Apartments / J. Mayer H. Architects.


























































































Port-o-Prenz Apartments / J. Mayer H. Architects


Completed in 2021 in Berlin, Germany. Images by David Franck. Living in Prenzlauer Berg. Mothers drinking their latte macchiatos, “Bio-Berg,” Mauerpark hippies, an artists’ neighborhood: Prenzlauer Berg stands...




www.archdaily.com




*


----------



## bernilloberlin

*Estrel Tower *| 176m | Neukölln | U/C​
*Update*


Official Website


*Rendering*








(c) Barkow Leibinger

*Recent pictures*


















(c) Blickwinkel


----------



## Jindra Čejka

bernilloberlin said:


> *Estrel Tower *| 176m | Neukölln | U/C​
> *Update*
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> View attachment 3726709
> 
> (c) Barkow Leibinger
> 
> *Recent pictures*
> 
> View attachment 3726712
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726713
> 
> (c) Blickwinkel


Thank you, that you share this photoes here, It is nice to see photoest of Estrel tower construction from the first person view.


----------



## Tiaren

Kind of a waste to build the tallest and design-wise most interesting skyscraper on the outskirts of Berlin. :/


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Tiaren said:


> Kind of a waste to build the tallest and design-wise most interesting skyscraper on the outskirts of Berlin. :/


I have similar meaning about this construction, it is good develop this not atractive location, but today, when Berlin haven't got so much skycrapers, I prefer way to build this buildings on brownfields closer to city centre. When will be have finish skyline on Alexander platz, this location will be good for other downtown construction, but just now.


----------



## maxxe

*Covivio Alexanderplatz* | Mitte | 130m | 32 fl | U/C


Covivio Press Release

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Sauerbruch Hutton


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*An der Urania* | Mitte | 17 fl | 65 m | U/C


Developer Website

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*C1 Midtown Offices* | Mitte | U/C


Engineer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Faber+Faber Architekten


*Recent Picture*













































pictures by Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*KPMG Tower *| Europacity | 86m | U/C


Competitionline Article

More renderings and information

Webcam


*Rendering*









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Upbeat *| Mitte | 82m | 19 fl | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## Tiaren

The Upbeat looks great! Right across it another beautiful highrise will be built: FKU 38 by Nöfer architects:



























Image source: FKU 38 | Projects / Nöfer Architekten


----------



## maxxe

*COE48 *| Kreuzberg | U/C


Developer Website

Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Tchoban Voss Architekten


*Recent Pictures*









my picture​


----------



## Tiaren

Reovation/Reconstruction of the Haupttelegraphenamt (Main Telegraphy Office) next to Museum Island as the cities newest luxury hotel:



























All photos by Mantikor: Berlin - Forum an der Museumsinsel - Architekturforum Architectura Pro Homine

The little courtyard, including greenery, lampposts, canopy and fountain are all completely new but styled as if they were from the 19th century.


----------



## Ludi

Tiaren said:


> Kind of a waste to build the tallest and design-wise most interesting skyscraper on the outskirts of Berlin. :/


Its the perfect location for Estrel. The hotel and other buildings for event are there too, so why should Estrel build the expansion somewhere else? Also the new highway directly next to the hotel is perfect for Estrel, getting fast to the Airport. In this area would also be more place for other highrises.


----------



## Xorcist

Tiaren said:


> Kind of a waste to build the tallest and design-wise most interesting skyscraper on the outskirts of Berlin. :/


Located directly on the Ringbahn, I really wouldn't speak of "outskirts" here. It may not be in the city centre, but it's definitely still pretty far inside the city limits. Furthermore, it is only logical that Streletzki would naturally expand and develop his well-known hotel, which has been established at the Neukölln location for decades, on site and not open a second location somewhere within the S-Bahn ring. The location of the Estrel is ideal for a large hotel and congress centre, especially after the opening of BER airport.


----------



## Tiaren

It being close to the airport highway or it being a good location for Estrel to expand doesn't matter. That wasn't my point. That far off the city center it will hardly impact the inner cityscape in a positive way. At Alexanderplatz or Potsdamer Platz or Breitscheidplatz it would have been the crowning highlight. The most impressive and exciting skyscraper of them all. That was my point.


----------



## Xorcist

Ahhh ok, that's true of course. Thanks for clarifying your point again. 👍🏻


----------



## goschio

Not sure how realistic this project is. Found it in the news. 

*Eldenaer 4 Zero*

Status: vision
Architect: Christoph Langhof
Developer: Argo Properties Gruppe
Location: Prenzlauer Berg





































Kühne Vision: Zwei Windkraft-Türme für den Prenzlauer Berg? | entwicklungsstadt berlin


Auf einer Parkplatzfläche an der Eldenaer Straße, an der Grenze zwischen Prenzlauer Berg und Friedrichshain, sollen zwei Hochhäuser entstehen.




entwicklungsstadt.de













Berlin-Prenzlauer Berg: Hier sollen 16-stöckige Windkraft-Türme entstehen


Die Doppel-Pyramide "Eldenaer 4 Zero" von Christoph Langhof in Prenzlauer Berg stößt auf Beifall und Kritik. So stehen die Chancen für eines der imposantesten Bauprojekte im Bezirk Pankow seit dem Mauerfall.




www.morgenpost.de













Eldenaer 4 Zero: Aus 11.700 Quadratmetern Steinpflaster werden 9.300 Quadratmeter Grün


„Wir haben in den letzten zwei Jahren beobachten können, wie angesichts des sich beschleunigenden Klimawandels unsere Gewerbegrundstücke kaum no...




www.konii.de


----------



## Tiaren

Finally, the reconstruction start of the beautiful and massive art deco Karstadt is in 2023:










Karstadt am Hermannplatz: Baustart kommendes Jahr


----------



## Tiaren

Beautiful project in Berlin Mitte: The facade reconstruction and renovation of several late 19th/early20th buildings.









before:



























before:









Images by Mantikor of Stadtbild Deutschland Forum: Berlin-Mitte - Architekturforum Architectura Pro Homine


----------



## jvbahn25

Tiaren said:


> Beautiful project in Berlin Mitte: The facade reconstruction and renovation of several late 19th/early20th buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images by Mantikor of Stadtbild Deutschland Forum: Berlin-Mitte - Architekturforum Architectura Pro Homine


----------



## jvbahn25

More of the above, please. I wish Berlin would restore the facades of their buildings like Leipzig or Dresden. So many buildings survived the war, only to have their original facades removed during the 1950s-80s. Restoring them would do so much for the beauty of the city.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^^^^^^^
But then it is no longer thick. And I thought you love thick/fat buildings . And there is no helipad either.


----------



## maxxe

*Voltair* | Mitte | U/C

*Update*


Old Shopping Concept

Architects Website

Developer Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer H. Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*BEAM *| Mitte | U/C


Project Website

Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)SIGNA AG


*Recent Pictures*

Don't be fooled  ..



























my pictures​


----------



## Zaz965

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> But then it is no longer thick. And I thought you love thick/fat buildings . And there is no helipad either.


is there a subway station nearby, at least? 😭 😭 😭
the top has no spire, I hate spires


----------



## yourrulez

Sure there is. S+U Warschauer Straße right next to it. U1 + U3 and S3, S5, S7 and S9 (direct BER Airport link) + Metrotrams.


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 142m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*


















My pictures​


----------



## MarciuSky2

*FOR THE HISTORIC HEART OF THE CITY: "FOUNDATION MITTE BERLIN" FOUNDED.*

*The entrepreneur and author Marie-Luise Schwarz-Schilling founded the "Foundation Mitte Berlin". The foundation wants to work actively, publicly and transparently for a densely built-up and lively inner city in the area of the former old town of Berlin. Many streets and squares are to be rebuilt in the structure and form of the 1920s. The foundation has prominent members and invites you to the first events as early as October. *

https://entwicklungsstadt.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/EWS-SMB-6.jpg

















*Klosterstrasse in Berlin-Mitte. The urban structures of 1928 were transferred to the year 2028 in this visualization.










The Great Jüdenhof in 2028, with restored buildings from 1928. *









*This is what the Moses Mendelssohn House would look like in 1928 if it were rebuilt on its historic site near the Marienkirche in Berlin-Mitte.

Für das historische Herz der Stadt: "Stiftung Mitte Berlin" gegründet | entwicklungsstadt berlin *


----------



## MarciuSky2

*FRIEDRICHSHAIN: "THE PETTCO" IS BEING BUILT ON PETTENKOFER STRASSE*

*On Pettenkofer Straße, not far from the Stadtpark Lichtenberg, on the border between Friedrichshain and Lichtenberg, the Trockland company is constructing a new building ensemble called "The PettCo", which will house offices, commercial space and rental apartments. The highlight of the project will be six individually and publicly accessible inner courtyards.*





































Friedrichshain: "The PettCo" entsteht an der Pettenkofer Straße | entwicklungsstadt berlin


An der Pettenkofer Straße, an der Grenze zwischen Friedrichshain und Lichtenberg, errichtet das Unternehmen Trockland das Haus "The PettCo".




entwicklungsstadt.de


----------



## Jindra Čejka

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> this building is so gorgeous, it should be taller


Yes, I agree


----------



## Niko92

MarciuSky2 said:


> *FOR THE HISTORIC HEART OF THE CITY: "FOUNDATION MITTE BERLIN" FOUNDED.*
> 
> *The entrepreneur and author Marie-Luise Schwarz-Schilling founded the "Foundation Mitte Berlin". The foundation wants to work actively, publicly and transparently for a densely built-up and lively inner city in the area of the former old town of Berlin. Many streets and squares are to be rebuilt in the structure and form of the 1920s. The foundation has prominent members and invites you to the first events as early as October. *
> 
> https://entwicklungsstadt.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/EWS-SMB-6.jpg
> View attachment 3891823
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891825
> 
> *Klosterstrasse in Berlin-Mitte. The urban structures of 1928 were transferred to the year 2028 in this visualization.
> 
> View attachment 3891827
> 
> 
> The Great Jüdenhof in 2028, with restored buildings from 1928. *
> 
> View attachment 3891830
> 
> *This is what the Moses Mendelssohn House would look like in 1928 if it were rebuilt on its historic site near the Marienkirche in Berlin-Mitte.
> 
> Für das historische Herz der Stadt: "Stiftung Mitte Berlin" gegründet | entwicklungsstadt berlin *


This is truly fantastic news imo.

I love Berlin, can't wait to visit again.


----------



## The Eagle

Thank you! That`s fantastic news!
"Foundation Berlin Mitte"

Fits right in our new Threat! 
Downtown recovery and reconstructions
Shortcut:Berlin - downtown recovery and reconstructions


----------



## Tiaren

Niko92 said:


> This is truly fantastic news imo.
> 
> I love Berlin, can't wait to visit again.





The Eagle said:


> Thank you! That`s fantastic news!
> "Foundation Berlin Mitte"
> 
> Fits right in our new Threat!
> Downtown recovery and reconstructions
> Shortcut:Berlin - downtown recovery and reconstructions


This is just a private foundation presenting their idea to the public, this is not actually the plan the city will execute. It's best to temper your joy and expectations a little.


----------



## APOQUINDO

Does it mean the old Mitte structure will be brought back to life again? I hope at least the area of Nikholai Kirche could be rebuilt as it used to be before WWII.


----------



## maxxe

*Thirty Eight* | Mitte | Demo


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Demolition started.









(c)BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## hkskyline

* Reclaim the runway: $8 billion project to transform shuttered Berlin airport into an eco city *
CNN _Excerpt_
Oct 3, 2022

At the former Tegel Airport on the outskirts of Berlin, Germany, workers keep uncovering bombs. The residue of the Prussian military and two world wars lingers at the 495-hectare site, which became home to city's main airport in the 1970s, before it fell out of favor and closed in 2020. When the airport was built, land used for runways and around three meters either side were cleared, while other areas were left. Since May 2021, over 10 tons of explosives and ammunition have been moved or safely detonated from 20 hectares.

But unlike the antique ordnance, Tegel will not lie dormant for long. Because its hulking brutalist terminal, winding corridors -- even its flight control tower -- have already found a new purpose. Thanks to an €8 billion ($7.9 billion), multi-decade investment, it's on a path to become one of the most ambitious smart cities in Europe.

The project, dubbed Berlin TXL, has been designed as a climate-friendly community full of sustainable technologies, with integrated university campus and innovation hubs to propel these technologies into the future. It's pitched as the next chapter in urban living that wants to write the chapters after that too.

More : Reclaim the runway: $8 billion project to transform shuttered Berlin airport into an eco city


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | Finished


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Graft Architekten


*Recent Picture*






















































my pictures​


----------



## Jindra Čejka

maxxe said:


> *Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | Finished
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> more information and renderings
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)Graft Architekten
> 
> 
> *Recent Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pictures​


Really nice reconstruction of industrial project.


----------



## maxxe

*ALEXANDER* | Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf | U/C

*Update*


Architects Website

Project Facts and Renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Ralf Schmitz, Sebastian Treese Architekten


*Recent Pictures*






















































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Quartier Bundesallee* | Wilmersdorf | U/C


*Rendering*









(C)Krüger Schuberth Vandreike Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*ACHTUNDEINS *| Wilmersdorf | U/C


Developer Website

more information


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Fasanenstraße 64 *| Charlottenburg | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Tiaren

Praise be Tobias Nöfer.


----------



## maxxe

*No.1 Passauer* | Charlottenburg | 14 fl | U/C


Official Website

Developer Website


*Renderings*


















(c)SIGNA


*Recent Pictures*



















pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## MarciuSky2

*OBERSCHOENEWEIDE: SUSTAINABLE CITY DISTRICT "BE-U" ON THE BEHRENS-UFER.*

*On the Behrens-Ufer in the Oberschöneweide district of Berlin, a livable, sustainable urban quarter is to be developed from a former industrial area. Space for work and research as well as gastronomy and leisure activities are to be created for around 1.1 billion euros. The project called "BE-U" is one of the largest commercial projects in Berlin.*

https://entwicklungsstadt.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/EWS-BE-U-OBERSCHOeNEWEIDE-1.jpg


























Oberschöneweide: Nachhaltiges Stadtquartier "BE-U" am Behrens-Ufer | entwicklungsstadt berlin


Am Behrens-Ufer im Berliner Stadtteil Oberschöneweide soll aus einem ehemaligen Industrie-Areal ein nachhaltiges Quartier entwickelt werden.




entwicklungsstadt.de


----------



## yourrulez

maxxe said:


> *No.1 Passauer* | Charlottenburg | 14 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> Official Website
> 
> Developer Website
> 
> 
> *Renderings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)SIGNA
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by SchauBau​


I came recently along here an registered, that the Leiser Shop in the corner building is closing down. I thought it would be demolished and replaced within this project, but as it seems by visualizations posted, it isn't part of this project. So there are 2 options for the low corner building:

1. Leiser is out of money and another shop will open in the corner building or
2. The corner building is owned by someone else and will be demolished soon and replaced by what?!

Anybody knows? I prefer option 2.


----------



## maxxe

*Alice-Salomon-University Extension* | Hellersdorf | U/C


Architects Website



*Rendering*









(c)BHBVT Gesellschaft von Architekten


*Recent Pictures*













































my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 142m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Picture*









picture by rigipsplatte​


----------



## Jindra Čejka

maxxe said:


> *EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 142m | U/C
> 
> 
> MediaSpree Overview
> 
> More Infos
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group
> 
> 
> *Recent Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by rigipsplatte​


Really nice panorama of Berliners skyline with Edge tower on horizont.


----------



## maxxe

*PLTFRM.Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

Project Website


*Rendering*









(c)HBReavis


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## Xorcist

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 142m |T/O​












































All pics (c) Xorcist


----------



## maxxe

*JaHo Kontor Berlin* | Mitte | U/C


Enineer Website

Official Website


*Renderings*


















(c)Art-Invest Real Estate Management GmbH & Co. KG


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin​


----------



## Zaz965

yourrulez said:


> Sure there is. S+U Warschauer Straße right next to it. U1 + U3 and S3, S5, S7 and S9 (direct BER Airport link) + Metrotrams.


so many stations nearby, it should have even more office buildings around


----------



## yourrulez

Actually the entire district in every direction are office buildings called Media Spree. But there are still some developments including some highrise buildings planned in the area where there is still space left to do so. One will be the redevelopment of the RAW area on the other side of the S-Station:


















(c)Holzer Kobler Architekten/ Atelier Loidl

There is still lots to do. I think an overview of all projects in the area from Warschauer Straße to Ostbahnhof (East Station) was postet here some pages ago. I'm looking forward to see this area keep growing in the next years.


----------



## maxxe

You probably mean this one. This is around the area of S Ostbahnhof. 
S Warschauer Straße and Edge East Side Tower are to the top left.

1. green Eike Becker, 13 floors Link
2. violet 16 floors Graphic
3. yellow Heinrich-Hertz-Gymnasium Rendering
4. orange GRAFT, Wriezener Karree Model Rendering
5. red Tchoban Voss Archiekten Rendering
6. blue Locomotive Graphic
7. white &MICA, already T/O but missing in Google Earth Rendering
8. teal J. Mayer H. Architekten, East Side Cubes Rendering
9. pink possible 118m highrise


----------



## yourrulez

Jap, that one. There is also a fanastic development project opposite of the Edge Tower (can't remember the name) east towards Ostkreuz-Station. Actually the entire stripe along the tracks on that site can still be developed as well. And sure the BSR area next to the Stream Tower - and I bet the area around the Metro market will also have even more development in the next years.


----------



## maxxe

That would be the Tamara-Danz-Höfe here.


----------



## maxxe

*AXIS Offices* | Lichtenberg | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Streletzki Gruppe


*Recent Pictures*



















Also the public areas around the S Ostkreuz are undergoing a renewal.


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Eiswerk *| Kreuzberg | Finished


Official Website

more information and renderings


*Rendering*









(c)Graft Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## Xorcist

*Schönhauser 9 *| Pankow | U/C


Website

more renderings


*Rendering*​








(c)SIGNA Real Estate























(c) Xorcist


----------



## Zaz965

@Xorcist, @KlausDiggy, @Twopsy and everyone of this thread: can you distinguish west berlin and east berlin these days?


----------



## AAPMBerlin

Yes, by 95%.
If is there a Tram, it is for 95% East-Berlin...


----------



## yourrulez

And if you are working for SpaceX you might also still see it by the street lights:









Quelle: Chris Hadfeld / Nasa / Twitter

Beside that it's mostly hard to tell in the todays cityscape. The Tram is still the best indicator, but as there are massiv plans to extend the system, that is vanishing more an more as well. Wall is gone since over 30 years. We are getting old.


----------



## obitow

yourrulez said:


> And if you are working for SpaceX you might also still see it by the street lights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Chris Hadfeld / Nasa / Twitter
> 
> Beside that it's mostly hard to tell in the todays cityscape. The Tram is still the best indicator, but as there are massiv plans to extend the system, that is vanishing more an more as well. Wall is gone since over 30 years. We are getting old.



I know this picture is very old, so I was curious to know if that's still true today. Finally found an updated picture taken early this year:








Source: Berlin at night.

It's still true, but less noticeable now. Or maybe it's just a different camera, I don't know... But I'd expect to have way more LED street lamps on each side by now, right?


----------



## yourrulez

Yeah, I guess also that vill vanish step by step.


----------



## soren5en

_Berlin - Charlottenburg. Wilmina Hotel. Kantstraße 79 _
_Grüntuch Ernst Architekten ( 2022 )_
_designhotels.com_

_ The historical red brick buildings that once determined the dark fates of its occupants have been sensitively transformed into a bright, hidden retreat...this former courthouse and women’s prison is now home to secret gardens, rich culture, culinary splendor, and liberating luxury...._


----------



## Darryl

Wow! Lovely.


----------



## maxxe

*Estrel Tower* | Neukölln | 176m | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger


*Recent Picture*









picture by (c)dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*C1 Midtown Offices* | Mitte | U/C


Engineer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Faber+Faber Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















pictures by (c)dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*































































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## Tiaren

While I'm not a fan of the C1 Midtown Offices architecture itself, it is good that its big body is filling up space in that area. It helps make the wide and drafty space the GDR created here more confined, giving everything a more human scale. The adjacent 130m highrise going up helps with that too.
It's however sad that so many decades after the GDR completely messed up this entire area the only thing we can do is somehow alleviate the damage done with new buildings. It'd be best to tear down and rebuilt *everything* in the wider area, lol.


----------



## maxxe

*ACHTUNDEINS *| Wilmersdorf | U/C


Developer Website

more information


*Rendering*









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*Grasblau* | Kreuzberg | Finished


Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)CA Immo


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by (c)SchauBau​


----------



## theodorherzl

soren5en said:


> _Berlin - Charlottenburg. Wilmina Hotel. Kantstraße 79 _
> _Grüntuch Ernst Architekten ( 2022 )_
> _designhotels.com_
> 
> _ The historical red brick buildings that once determined the dark fates of its occupants have been sensitively transformed into a bright, hidden retreat...this former courthouse and women’s prison is now home to secret gardens, rich culture, culinary splendor, and liberating luxury...._


Wow, that is stunning! This is precisely how I imagine a contemporary interpretation of the Berlin that I love!


----------



## MarciuSky2

*EDGE Suedkreuz Berlin Offices / Tchoban Voss Architekten.*


Architects: Tchoban Voss Architekten
Area : 32000 m²
Year : 2022
Photographs : HG Esch

















































































































































EDGE Suedkreuz Berlin Offices / Tchoban Voss Architekten


Completed in 2022 in Berlin, Germany. Images by HG Esch. The seven-story office complex EDGE Suedkreuz Berlin was built sustainably using a modular timber hybrid construction method. The larger of the two...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Tiaren

Inside looks amazing, but the outside...


----------



## Ecopolisia

Tiaren said:


> Inside looks amazing, but the outside...


Just what I had in mind as well.. Lol..🤷😅😅🙃✌


----------



## Darryl

I was gonna say the same also.


----------



## maxxe

*Upbeat *| Mitte | 82m | 19 fl | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Picture*









Link​


----------



## maxxe

*Golda Meir Steg* | Mitte | Europacity | 76,86 m | Finished


Architects Website

More information and renderings


A new pedestrian bridge is currently U/C in the Europacity in Mitte.
The bridge is named after Golda Meir, a former politician and Prime Minister of Israel that died in 1978 at the age of 80.


*Rendering*









(c)acme


*Recent Pictures*













































pictures by (c)instalighting​


----------



## Rob197588

wonderfull city


----------



## maxxe

*Estrel Tower* | Neukölln | 176m | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger


*Recent Picture*









LINK​


----------



## Zaz965

@Twopsy, @Ji-Ja-Jot, @KlausDiggy, did Bono Vox get up the siegssaule or is it just a montage?  
















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_Victory_Column


----------



## Beckster

Recently read this article about planning for the Molkenmarkt. Unfortunately, it's bias against traditional architecture and the plans to turn the Molkenmarkt back to its early 20th century aesthetics. 









The battle for Molkenmarkt: Will Berlin turn to its past, present or future?


A design jury scandal and the 'Molkenmarkt Charter'. Will Berlin's famous square ever get on the path to redevelopment?




citymonitor.ai


----------



## TM_Germany

Beckster said:


> Recently read this article about planning for the Molkenmarkt. Unfortunately, it's bias against traditional architecture and the plans to turn the Molkenmarkt back to its early 20th century aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle for Molkenmarkt: Will Berlin turn to its past, present or future?
> 
> 
> A design jury scandal and the 'Molkenmarkt Charter'. Will Berlin's famous square ever get on the path to redevelopment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citymonitor.ai


Oof. What a terrible piece to read. Some people are just really far gone.


----------



## Tiaren

Beckster said:


> Recently read this article about planning for the Molkenmarkt. Unfortunately, it's bias against traditional architecture and the plans to turn the Molkenmarkt back to its early 20th century aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle for Molkenmarkt: Will Berlin turn to its past, present or future?
> 
> 
> A design jury scandal and the 'Molkenmarkt Charter'. Will Berlin's famous square ever get on the path to redevelopment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citymonitor.ai


Sorry, but this sounds delusional to me. 
They are talking about how lacking Berlin's modern architecture and city planning is, but at the same time praise Lüscher, lamenting that she didn't even have more power, and criticize Kahlfeldt for putting her foot down and trying a new approach.


----------



## Archinatic

Honestly what interests me most with these type of reconstruction projects is simply the creation of a much more healthy, interesting and layered urban fabric. It's just a much better basis for the city imo. There has been a resurgence in urban living and this has been mostly in the pre-war historical fabric of cities as these parts have cleaned up in the later 20th century and are no longer overcrowded and are updated to more modern standards. I feel like the interest in historical architecture reconstruction stems largely from the failure of a lot of modern architecture to create an interesting modern alternative to the historical architecture found in these neighborhoods which to me seems to be largely the fault of decades of bad urban design not allowing such an architecture alternative to develop.

Architecture after the war has been designed too much from a birds eye perspective and too little from a human point of view. These modern neighborhoods are forcing us to be more up close and personal and that doubly highlights the faults of that design philosophy. Guess I'm just saying architects are rediscovering what works in these types of urban landscapes. As a part of that there is a resurgence in historical architecture and cityscapes, which might seem like a regression to some but I think it is part of modern architecture finding its footing.


----------



## Zaz965

AAPMBerlin said:


> Yes, by 95%.
> If is there a Tram, it is for 95% East-Berlin...


why did the developers forget to build tram lines at west-berlin?


----------



## goschio

Zaz965 said:


> why did the developers forget to build tram lines at west-berlin?


They didn't forget to build them, they removed them.


----------



## Zaz965

goschio said:


> They didn't forget to build them, they removed them.


I am upset. the trams in berlin look so charming.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Zaz965 said:


> I am upset. the trams in berlin look so charming.


After Berlin was split into two cities (East Berlin and West Berlin), East Berlin decided to expand the already existing tram network. Meanwhile West Berlin decided to focus on expanding the already existing metro network, which also meant that they considered tram lines unnecessary, resulting in the removal of all tram lines. Fortunately nowadays tram lines are once again popping up in the western part of the city.


----------



## Zaz965

question: is it too expensive to rebuild the kaiser wilhelm church?  










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Emperor_Wilhelm%27s_Memorial_Church_%28Berlin,_Germany%29.jpg


----------



## bernilloberlin

It is a memorial site and is purpusefully kept in its current state, as a quick google search will tell you. 

Let's please keep this thread to Projects & Construction updates.


----------



## Ewok71

Okay, update: Most of the Berlin highrise projects under construction are on hold now because of construction problems, there's a big chance they are getting cancelled!


----------



## GeneratorNL

Ewok71 said:


> Okay, update: Most of the Berlin highrise projects under construction are on hold now because of construction problems, there's a big chance they are getting cancelled!


Can you provide more information? Which projects? What construction problems? Any sources?


----------



## maxxe

Covivio is struggling due to the underground tunnel beneath.
It set by a few centimeters during the construction phase, tilted a bit and cracks appeared at some walls. It was put on hold a few weeks ago.

At Mynd officials fear that similar things can happen to the tunnel beneath that construction site. But i am not sure if the construction was put on hold here.

The Monarch Tower was struggling since the beginning and was put on hold a few times. The construction site was cleared in the last weeks. No one knows the exact reason.


----------



## maxxe

*Frankfurter Allee 204-206* | Lichtenberg | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)das projekt


*Recent Pictures*



























picture by (c)Philipp85​


----------



## maxxe

*Upbeat *| Mitte | 82m | 19 fl | U/C


Developer Website

Architect Website


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Pictures*













































picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*Thirty Eight* | Mitte | Demo


Developer Website


*Rendering*









(c)Nöfer Architekten


*Recent Picture*

Demolition finished.



























(c)BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## geogregor

maxxe said:


> Covivio is struggling due to the underground tunnel beneath.
> It set by a few centimeters during the construction phase, tilted a bit and cracks appeared at some walls. It was put on hold a few weeks ago.
> 
> At Mynd officials fear that similar things can happen to the tunnel beneath that construction site. But i am not sure if the construction was put on hold here.


Wow, that sounds bad. What's the problem really there? Many cities build tall towers in heavily tunneled areas. Is Berlin geology particularly problematic? Tunnels to shallow?


----------



## Tiaren

maxxe said:


> (c)Kleihues+Kleihues​





maxxe said:


> (c)Nöfer Architekten​


Those are two beautiful projects. It's kind of a shame that they are situated at the northern end of Europacity and not to the south near Hauptbahnhof where much more people would actually see them.



geogregor said:


> Wow, that sounds bad. What's the problem really there? Many cities build tall towers in heavily tunneled areas. Is Berlin geology particularly problematic? Tunnels to shallow?


Berlin is swampy, its name literally derives from swamp. 
That being said, there's probably more at issue than just the ground being difficult to build on, because that goes for many cities around the world and they are able to construct plenty skyscrapers too.
Berlin's politicians have for decades been very anti-highrise, so they've not been particularly forthcoming and helpful to investors or builders that wanted to build in Berlin and that ran into issues. The current heads of Berlin's construction sector are much more investment and highrise-friendly, but they only started a year ago and they probably will be replaced within the next 6 months as there have been voting irregularities in Berlin and the last election has to be repeated. Berlin is a bit dysfunctional, to say the least...


----------



## maxxe

*ULAP-Quartier* | Mitte | Prep


Urban Planner Website


*Rendering*









(C)ISSS | bauchplan


*Recent Picture*









(c)picture by BerlinerBauleiter​


----------



## maxxe

*ML48* | Schöneberg | U/C


Developer Website


*Rendering








*
(c)ROCKSTONE Real Estate GmbH & Co. KG 


*Recent Pictures

















*
pictures by (c)SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*ELEMENTS* | Kreuzberg | U/C


old design and facts

more information to the new design

Project Website


*Rendering*









(c)J. Mayer. H. Architekten


*Recent Pictures*


















my pictures​


----------



## maxxe

*Indonesian Embassy* | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)gmp Architekten


*Recent Pictures*



























(c)pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## Zaz965

I am happy, Berlin is boosting.


----------



## maxxe

*Die Macherei* | Kreuzberg | U/C


Official Website


*Rendering*









(c)Die Macherei


*Recent Pictures*

Construction for the M40 (to the right) and M60 (to the left) started.






















































(c)pictures by SchauBau​


----------



## maxxe

*DOXS NKLN *| Neukölln | Pro


Official Website

Developer Website


*Rederings*



























(c)Trockland Management GmbH​


----------



## maxxe

*Estrel Tower* | Neukölln | 176m | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Barkow Leibinger


*Recent Picture*

42 floors missing.



























pictures by (c)dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*MYND* | 134 m | Mitte | U/C


Architects Website


*Rendering*









(c)Kleihues+Kleihues


*Recent Picture*

Foundation works started.









picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*Zalando Gebäude Z* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Builder Website

Architects Website

more information and renderings


*Renderings*









(c)Henn Architekten


*Recent Pictures*




































pictures by dubaibobby​


----------



## maxxe

*EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C


MediaSpree Overview

More Infos


*Rendering*









(c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group


*Recent Pictures*































































picture by dubaibobby​


----------



## MarciuSky2

*CONSTRUCTION PROJECT "THE FOUNDRY": RENOVATION OF THE HISTORIC ARTILLERY FOUNDRY.

In Berlin-Spandau, the historic artillery foundry on the banks of the Havel, not far from Spandau's old town, which has been empty for years, is to be renovated and converted. Office and restaurant areas are to be set up here in the future. The building ensemble is a listed building and is now being revitalized by the project developer Bauwens.*

https://entwicklungsstadt.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/EWS-SPANDAU-THE-FOUNDRY.jpg







































  














Bauprojekt "The Foundry": Sanierung der historischen Geschützgießerei | entwicklungsstadt berlin


In Berlin-Spandau soll die seit Jahren leer stehende, historische Geschützgießerei unweit der Spandauer Altstadt saniert und umgebaut werden.




entwicklungsstadt.de


----------



## Tiaren

*The Boutique Hotel Tiergartenstraße*, next to all the fancy embassy buildings has started contruction phase:









by GKK: Projekt - Boutique-Hotel Tiergartenstraße

Additionally the architecture firm of Berlin's current Construction Senator is building something next to Berlin, Schöneberg's district court.









by Spreetunnel, https://www.stadtbild-deutschland.org/forum/gallery/index.php?image/41840-berlin-schöneberg/

We do not know how the building will look like as of now, but we can expect a neotraditional beauty going by its proportions, its cupola on the corner and by Kahlfeldt's usual designs...









by Projekte Archive - Kahlfeldt Architekten









by Projekte Archive - Kahlfeldt Architekten


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Eiswerk / GRAFT*


Architects: GRAFT
Area : 18200 m²
Year : 2022
Photographs : Noam Rosenthal/ Trockland













































































































Eiswerk / GRAFT


Completed in 2022 in Berlin, Germany. Images by Ana Sampaio Barros, Noam Rosenthal/ Trockland. In 2017, GRAFT was commissioned with the redevelopment and transformation of the former Eiswerk site, located between the Spree and Köpenicker Straße...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Tiaren

Beautiful, new neorenaissance mansion in Berlin, Grunewald. Yes, that is not a renovation but a completely new building:





































On the same estate they also have been partially reconstructing an old fire station. Its roof and tower had been missing, now it's back in old splendor:









All photos by Spreetunnel of: 
https://www.stadtbild-deutschland.o...46-berlin-grunewald/&postID=401301#post401301


----------



## Bikes

maxxe said:


> *EDGE East Side Tower *| MediaSpree | 140m | U/C
> 
> 
> MediaSpree Overview
> 
> More Infos
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)FREO Group / Bjarke Ingels Group
> 
> 
> *Recent Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by dubaibobby​


Today:


----------



## Darryl

Bikes said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 4364319


I'm sad to see they got rid of that awesome mural on the side of the Eastside Hotel building, only to leave it a blank white wall. Hopefully they'll commission another mural there.


----------



## Xorcist

Darryl said:


> I'm sad to see they got rid of that awesome mural on the side of the Eastside Hotel building, only to leave it a blank white wall. Hopefully they'll commission another mural there.


They actually change the mural regularly.


----------



## Darryl

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## maxxe

*PLTFRM.Berlin* | Friedrichshain | U/C


Developer Website

Project Website


*Rendering*









(c)HBReavis


*Recent Picture*









picture by Casu​


----------

